# For those folks driving!



## Trekker

There is a whole new section added to www.wdwinfo.com for people driving.

Please Check it out

This is a work in progress and you will see many updates so look now and look often for your driving information.


----------



## FloridaCat

Must have map for out of state visitors

http://www.trakkermaps.com/product....ategory_name=Florida&product_id=2-8315-7171-5


----------



## 2MuchOhana

We will be driving to WDW for the second time this year. Call us crazy. Thanks for the site information. It is always helpful to see tips on how to make it a safe and enjoyable trip! Also a good way to make sure you remember to pack essentials!

Thanks! Safe driving to everyone!


----------



## AnnaS

Thanks for the link.  As of now, we are still planning on driving for our first time (I did it many years ago - I was not the driver but a a passernger).  My oldest son might fly - not sure yet.  I am trying to convince him to try it once - it also does not pay to rent a car for 10 nights.  He hates to drive it and I hate to fly.


----------



## higgin704

I am not sure who is putting together that particular information, and I have posted this before, but I think it is worth repeating.  There is a playground just off I-95 in N. MD.  It is a GODSEND if you are coming from further north and need a break.  Lots of food places nearby and bathrooms.  Here are the directions.



Route 24 in Bel Air, head west about 4 miles to a left on Ring Factory Road, there is a large (HUGE) wooden playground on the corner and a few miles down the road is a large selection of food and/or gas stations.


----------



## HaleyB

Oh I hope you add more info, we are coming from central Texas for the first time and have no idea how long it will really take...


----------



## faeriekisses2

we have always driven I hate to fly and my family isnt too happy about  it either/ It  can be horrible  or not to bad depending. what I would like to know we have always  gone down I-95 we are coming from  NE Pa. once we we went donw 81 and cut over somewhere below the  Blue Ridge Mountains it was a nicer trip any suggestions for a better route or any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Mickeydad

faeriekisses,

We go that way from CT.

I-84 to Scranton, PA, pick up I-81 to I-64 in Roanoke, VA to I-95 and straight down to Disney.

Last year we stayed on I-81 to I-77 to I-26 to I-95. It was a smooth and beautiful drive.

We will go the other way I first mentioned this April. We will bypass NY, NJ & DC.

Ever go this way??

Mickeydad


----------



## dkddis

We are doing our second drive from MA and we took 95 the whole way on a Friday of Easter weekend 2003.  Not good. 
Others that I know will only take the 95 route on a weekend and leave at 5-6am. (I will do that this year) On the way back we took I-95 to I-26 to I-77 to I-81. I agree it was a smooth drive with zero traffic. I think it is about 90 miles more but worth it to avoid NJ turnpike, Deleware Bridge and DC.


----------



## Robyn S

Hi Haley B!!  I used to live in OKC, we would take I-35 to Dallas, then head across, and it took us about 24 hours.  We did not have kids at this time, so we didnt have to stop for potty  breaks, or other kid stuff.    good luck, and drive careful


----------



## cmonroe

Hello all.

My name is Craig and I am driving my family for the first time to Disney.
Anyone come from the New England area with small children have a good time frame for the trip as well as good places to stop for the night?

Thanks!


----------



## Mickeydad

cmonroe,

we live in CT. my kids are DS7 & DD10. we drove down last April. we are leaving at 6pm on April 14th. will sleep in VA. and finish drive on the 15th.

we are bypassing NY & NJ by going I-84 to scranton, pa. we will pick up I-81, connecting with I-64 that will bring us over to I-95 in richmond, va.

we like going at 6pm (after rush hour). the kids usually fall asleep around 9:30p-10p. i'll drive for a few more hours. get a room around 1am.

wake up and continue trip around 6am.

we should be in orlando around 4pm.

Mickeydad


----------



## cmonroe

I missed that detail up above. No need to answer this. Sorry for the trouble.

------------------------------------------------------------

Where do you catch 64? Is it near Harrisonburg?

Thanks.


----------



## Mickeydad

that sounds correct.

Mickeydad


----------



## cmonroe

What part of VA do you stay in where it is only 10 hours to Orlando?
Also, do you make any stops in that period, or is that straight?

Also, thanks, your info is really helping me guage my trip. 

I have an infant and a 3 yr old, so I will have to make more stops, but the plan is to leave Massachusetts early Saturday Morning (about 3 am) drive your route I-84 to I-81 to I-64 into VA.   It looks like from your experience that it takes you 7 hours to get from Conn. to VA. to catch a hotel. That means that if I leave Mass at 3 am, that would give me plenty of time to get to VA. with many stops for the children and then to get a hotel Saturday night. 

Then depart early on Sunday (by your experience it takes you from 6 am to 4pm to arrive in Orlando, thats 10 hrs) drive again with a number of stops to arrive in  Georgia or Florida to get a hotel Sunday night.

Then wake up Monday morning with a short drive to arrive in Orlando for check in.


----------



## Mickeydad

don't know. we'll stop whenever i get tired. pick the first available hotel.

Mickeydad


----------



## Saafend

Anyone ever driven from Michigan?

Just wondering if it is better to go through Georgia and stay on I75 or go through Indianapolis.

My Father in Law is a truck driver and says there is not much difference in time but the latter is probably the best route. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## cmonroe

I haven't, however congrats on your first trip to WDW. You'll be officially hooked like the rest of us!


----------



## welovedisneyx4

I live in Roanoke VA and it takes at least 11 hours and normally 12 (especially w/ kids) to get to Orlando.   If you stayed in the Fort Chiswell area (right around where you get onto I-77), it would probably be about 10 hours from there (at the least).  However, that is very close to the North Carolina line, so it would mean driving pretty much all the way through VA to stop.

I feel for you all that have to drive from up North.  We divide the 12 hours into 2 days, which isn't so bad, but I wouldn't want to do much more.   Last year when we went, we borrowed a small t.v./vcr and that was wonderful!  I think DH and I enjoyed it as much as the kids!  (Listening, not watching, of course!)

I love to fly, but the cost for flying out of Roanoke is so high and it isn't always convienent to go to other airports where it is cheeper.   

W/ driving at least I can pack more!! I always pack too much, but better safe than sorry!!


----------



## 2PRINCESSES4US

welovedisneyx4,
 Where do you stop for the night? 
We live in Portsmouth, Va and are doing the trip in Nov. 
I think if we leave between 8-9 am we can make it to Savannah, Ga. in a reasonable amount of time (8 hrs w/stops). If anyone else has done a similar distance trip from VA. I would appreciate any estimated times for the trip and suggestions on hotels w/indoor heated pools.
Thanks alot
Jerry


----------



## welovedisneyx4

We usually stop in Orangeburg SC on the way down.  I wouldn't mind making it to the Richmond Hill/Savannah area, but find that we are all ready to stop by the time we get to Orangeburg.   One of my co-workers stayed at R.Hill and was happy w/ that.  I am not sure which hotel she stayed at.  Sorry, but I don't know of any particular hotels w/ indoor pools.  That would be really nice for some relaxation, though!


----------



## welovedisneyx4

We usually stop in Orangeburg SC on the way down.  I wouldn't mind making it to the Richmond Hill/Savannah area, but find that we are all ready to stop by the time we get to Orangeburg.   One of my co-workers stayed at R.Hill and was happy w/ that.  I am not sure which hotel she stayed at.  Sorry, but I don't know of any particular hotels w/ indoor pools.  That would be really nice for some relaxation, though!


----------



## welovedisneyx4

Opps!! Double post,  Sorry!


----------



## hannahsmomma

I am leaving next weekend for disney from Chesapeake VA, and it will take us at least 13 hours to get there.  There is really no part of VA that will allow you  to get to Disney in 10 hours.  At least I don't think so.  Hope that helps,


----------



## hannahsmomma

We are leaving saturday from chesapeake and we will be stopping at the La Quinta Inn in Savannah, i am not sure about a pool, but it is right off of 95 and has a Dennys and a shoneys right across the street for breakfast the next day.  Plus really clean cheap rooms.  it will take about 8 hours to get there and then another 4-5 to disney!


----------



## 2PRINCESSES4US

hannahsmomma 
  When you get back could you please give me an update on the time, traffic and LaQuinta($?). My little girls will be 3 and 4 1/2 when we go so I just want to make sure we have all our ducks in a row! My wife seems to think all we would need is a place to let them play around, but we will be getting there around 5-6 pm so I thought a pool would be nice.
 I did find a Comfort Inn & Suites in Savannah with a total cost is $100 for the night, I could save maybe $30 to $40 by going somewhere else, but I am trying to make sure we can eat breakfast at the hotel to save on some time.

Thanks
Jerr


----------



## hannahsmomma

jerr-

100$ is not bad.  I think I am paying  72$ and I am pretty sure there is an out door pool, but I am not sure.  We will not be getting there untill mid night or so.  So I was not big on ammenities.  my mom just said they had clean rooms and it is right off of 95.  Plus there is a Dennys Shoneys hardees and so on tight across the street.  They may also have a continental breakfast as well, but I will be sure to let you know what I find out when we get back.


----------



## Bucky

Driving down from Long Island.  Stopping off in Santee, SC, rates are anywhere fron 58-89 a night.


----------



## cmonroe

I was curious, have you ever driven down before? Will you be travelling with children?


----------



## Bucky

This will be my first drive down with children, 3.  I've driven down 4 times before but all in my younger days.


----------



## FloridaCat

FL is a dry tinder box so check for forest fires as some interstate roads have been closed due to heavy smoke. So ceck before heading out.

Saafend
I-75 is your bestbet. If you can make it to Tifton, goodplace to spend the night. There is aMaster Motel, resonable and Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Unifan

Exit 38 in Georgia has several new hotels...also exit 36 hotels are all old...what ever you do do not expect to find a hotel in savannah or the brunswick georgia area the first two weeks of June!    There is a BIG G-8 Summit   (International Goverment Meeting) and there will be no rooms to be had.  Also fill your Gas tanks before you get to Florida...Gas is 15 to 20 cents a gallon cheaper in Georgia!


----------



## mixsap

We hit the Balt beltway about 8pm and the DC beltway around 8:45 or 9 pm.  Traffic is really thinning out and we have NO problem managing with our 27 ft trailer.  Although it isn't as scenic as I-81, it is shorter by a good bit.  

  A definite consideration as we drive straight through.


----------



## bamillen

Unifan is right on the money about gas being cheaper in Georgia than in Florida.

Gas is also much cheaper in South Carolina than it is in North Carolina.


----------



## hannahsmomma

Just got back from our first WDW trip Saturday.  On the way down we stopped in Savannah at the La Quinta Inn and there were no vaccancies, fortunatley we had reservations.  On the way back we just winged it and stopped in brunswick at the hampton Inn and it was wonderful!  We even got a free breakfast!  Also, Gas prices are really about the same everwhere.  Only a few cent difference between the states.  Oh, and absolutley do not stop at south of the border, it is the dirtiest most disgusting place I have ever been in!  Ignore the catchy billboards!  Hope everyone has a safe and fun trip.


----------



## Fonzy13

I'm driving down with my two DBrothers (6,15) on July 10. We'll be leaving Albany at 6 a.m. so we hope to miss the traffic in NYC, DC. Should be okay.... I think. I was planning on stopping in Rocky Mount, but I should be there by 4 p.m., so I was hoping to go a little farther south to cut in on the drive time on day two. Any suggestions?


----------



## cmonroe

What route are you taking? 
Would you mind reporting your findings when you return?
I'm driving from mass for the first time and am curious of in experience you could provide.

Thanks.


----------



## Fonzy13

I figured I would take the NYS Thurway to the Jersey Turnpike and jump on 95. I understands everyone's concerns about traffic, but I think we'll hit the road at the right time to make sure everything goes smoothly. I have no problem letting you know how the ride is.


----------



## cmonroe

Thank you! Good  Luck!


----------



## Unifan

Gas Price for reg unleaded exit 36 in Ga....Racetrac $1.62 and $1.62 at the el cheapo as of Apr 28th


----------



## disneyfamilyofpieps

Hello everyone,
I just wanted to let you all know that we just returned from a wonderful week in Disney and we drove from Cohasset Massachusetts.(South of Boston)
After much debate and hearing stories etc, we drove down going the Mass Pike to Route 84, then to Rt. 81, to 77 to 26 and get on 95 way down near South Carolina.  
Absolutely the most beautiful ride!!!!
We came home on 95 to compare(and basically to try and prove my mom wrong that their is no other way to go but 95!)  It was the worst experience we have ever had and took almost 9 extra hours due to the Womans march, a horrible accident, torrential rain and just plain having to drive 95.  We ended up cutting over and getting back on 84 the rest of the way home.
The end result for us is that we will never travel 95 again(bad roads, way too many tolls with none the other way, too much traffic and trucks, bridges, tunnells etc.)  By going the 84 way, it is so pretty, less stress, about 100 miles more but believe it or not, it takes just about the same amount of time.  

Just wanted to let you know our experience which was the best week we have had in Disney ever except for the horrid ride home!  Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
Jen


----------



## chipnwendy

> _Originally posted by dkddis _
> *We are doing our second drive from MA and we took 95 the whole way on a Friday of Easter weekend 2003.  Not good.
> Others that I know will only take the 95 route on a weekend and leave at 5-6am. (I will do that this year) On the way back we took I-95 to I-26 to I-77 to I-81. I agree it was a smooth drive with zero traffic. I think it is about 90 miles more but worth it to avoid NJ turnpike, Deleware Bridge and DC. *




Just thought that those of you who take this route would like to know that I-26 now goes straight to I-81 just south of the Tennessee-Virginia line, so you don't have to get off of onto I-85 in Spartanburg.  This also eliminates having to go into Charlotte, which is always under construction and sometimes tricky.

Happy Driving


----------



## cmonroe

That is great news! We are from Rowley MA (north shore) and we are driving in August! Because of this board, that is the route we were going to take! It is great to hear it was a good trip.

May I ask you a couple of questions?

1. Were you riding with children, and if yes, what age?

2. What time did you leave MA?

3. How far did you get the first day and what city state did you stop in for the hotel?

4. How far did you make it the second day and if short of Orlando, where did you stay the second night?

The reason I ask, is that it is my first driving the family to WDW and was curious of anyone else who had made the trek from MA. 

We have 4 adults and a 3yr old and  a 7 month old going.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## disneyfamilyofpieps

Hi,
Our original plan was to leave at 10:00 at night and drive through until 12 noon or so the next day.  Bad plan as both myself and my friend who I went with had already been awake since 5:30 am.  We were driving with a 9 year old and 2, 8 year olds and the two of us.
If you plan on leaving around 4 in the morning, you should be able to make it to North Carolina/start of South Carolina.  We stopped at a hotel off of 77 which was great.  That means that your second day you can either drive a really long day again(12 hours) or(my suggestion) drive about 8-9 hours, get a hotel and then let everyone get some rest and head out by 7-8 in the morning and be at Disney by noon. 
Because of the ages of your kids you may need to stop more often and their are plenty of places to stop along the way.
Driving through the night is the best plan of action with kids normally but this depends on the drivers and the comfort levels at night and also, this route is beautiful and should be seen in the daytime.
It can be done by driving two long days with one night stop over or two night stop overs and a more casual drive.
When we do it again in August, we are going to leave between 3-4 am and drive through until 8-9 at night.  Then drive the rest the next day.
Jen


----------



## cmonroe

That's great info! Thanks so much.


----------



## xAmarisx

Thanks for the information! We've been driving down to Florida for the last 5 yrs and this info is great especially the new games we could play in the car hehehe


----------



## kaguilbeau

We'll be pulling our 5th wheel from Louisiana to WDW and usually drive straight through.  This trip, I'm thinking of stopping at a hotel to spend the night about 4-5 hours from WDW.  I'm thinking we would drive till around 11:00 p.m. Usually the hotel parking lots are pretty full at that time of night (late) - so I worry about having a place to park the truck/camper.

Was thinking of a hotel that was next to a shopping center or someway to find parking space for that large.

I'd love to see Exit information on these interstates like you have for I-95.

Thanks for any and all suggestions


----------



## kaguilbeau

www.i75exitguide.com

I might've answered my own question!


----------



## diztone

A while ago, I found a link to a website where you could input your departure city and it would calculate your mileage and total cost for gas for your entire trip.  I did this but did not save the website link.  Does anyone know which one I am referring to?  I was wondering how much it had changed since the cost of gas seems to be rising each day!  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tolookaa

I don't know if this is the link you were talking about but this should help.
http://www.fuelcostcalculator.com/TripGasPrice.aspx
You can put in the make and model of your car and it will tell you how much it should cost you to get there. Good luck.
I leave next Friday night and I am hoping gas is not up too much more.


----------



## AnnaS

Wow, thanks for the link.  I belong to AAA and hardly ever browse site.  Did not know they had this.  In SI, NY - right now price per gallon is $2.17 for regular and $2.37 for plus - not sure about the highest one.  The year we decide to drive and the prices are going out of control.


----------



## harleyquinn

My fiance and I are driving down from NE Ohio.  We'll be taking 77 to 26 to 95.

Anyone have suggestions on where to stop?

It'll be jus the two of us, but we're leaving the day after the wedding so we'll probably be pretty tired.

I'd like to make a reservation, but should we just wing it?

Thanks!


----------



## sweet maxine

I don't drive that route, so I can't tell you where to stop.  I do have advice on the reservation part of your question though.  

Last year on the way home from our Disney trip, we decided to "wing it" and just drive as far as we could, then stop.  Well, that was the WORST THING we could have done!!  We drove on along I-10, stopping at every exit to try to find a hotel with no luck.  FINALLY, we found a run-down looking kind of place, (Best Western, I think), and decided to just go for it.  Everyone in the car was soooooo tired, and the thought of just any bed sounded like heaven.  We jumped at the available room, and never regretted not driving further for a nicer place.  It turned out to be an okay hotel, and we didn't see any unwelcome guests (bugs).  

Soooooo, to make a long story short........make the reservation.  You won't regret having a room waiting for you.

My $.02.......


----------



## corinascot

We're driving the same route from NE Ohio next weekend.  I'd advise making reservations, too.  You have til 6 pm to cancel them.  We made 2 reservations.  We're hoping to make it to Waltersboro, SC (pretty optimistic) so we made a reservation at a Sleep Inn there.  Also made a reservation about 100 miles north (I think Orangeburg area??) in case we don't make our "goal".  We should know by late afternoon how far we're going to get and we'll cancel the other res.

Being on your honeymoon, you might want to take it easier.  Best Wishes on your upcoming nuptials!  

Corina


----------



## JPN4265

Thanks


----------



## mom of five

Posted this on another board, then thought it should be here:


I'm in Plattsburgh, way up near Canada. I'm 4 hours north of Monroe, NY in Orange County and 2.5 hours north of Albany.

We were going to leave for our Oct. trip when the kids got off the bus and organized probably @5pm on a Friday then drive about 8hrs and stop (2am or so) for a hotel sleep. This would only put us in MD. Then the next day we'd have a whole other day of driving and another night in hotel on Sat. Arriving in WDW on Sun.

I've been thinking lately that maybe we should just try to drive all night on Friday and try to get a good portion of the trip done while the kids are asleep. Check-in a most places isn't till 2pm.

I have several questions. What exactly is this route 81 way that people are talking about? Is it much longer?

Also, If I do take this route, and leave here at 5pm on Friday and we drive through the night and into next day until 2pm (stopping of course for Bfast and lunch and bathrm breaks) where will that put me at 2pm? I need to try and find a category 2 Marriott for a free night's stay. I have no idea how this rte 81 goes, or where we will be? 

I'm wondering if we should try the driving through the night on Friday though, because on that Sunday we have MNSSHP! Don't want to be too tired!

Sorry So Long. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Any advice?


----------



## cmonroe

mom of five,

I don't know if you can wait, but we are taking 81 down. If you'd like, I can report how it went, etc. we are catching 81 in PA off of rte 84.

We are currently struggling to find where we should book a hotel along the way. Tough to guess, but posters on the board seem to agree that it is a bad idea to wing it without making a ressie.

Let me know if you 'd like me to post my findings when we return at the end of August.


----------



## baileybelle

CMonroe please post when you return.  We're driving from maine in October and going 84-81-66-17-95. Would love to hear how it went.   :thewave:


----------



## cmonroe

I'd be glad to.

We are taking 90 to 84 to 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 though.

What part of Maine are you from? I have family in Kennebunk.


----------



## baileybelle

I'm from Biddeford.  We were planning on going 77-26 but a nascar race in  Charlotte NC off of 77 changed our plans.  Can't wait to hear about your trip.  Have fun!!!    :thewave:


----------



## mom of five

I'd love to hear how the trip goes and the rte you take.

It's so hard to figure out where we will be after driving all night...I don't know any cities by that rte so I don't even know how to begin to search for hotels! I guess I'm kind of stumped.

I'd pick up 84 in Newburgh (about 4hrs from home-puts me at 9 or 10pm) then 81? How long do you stay on that for?

I don't mean to be a pain about this, but mapquest just sends me the 95 route.


----------



## mike2u

I have driven to Florida at least a dozen times and have found the best time from me to leave is 6 or 7 pm at night. I normally work 12.5 hrs at nights so when i drive to Florida it's like I'm leaving for work. I have made it to South of the Border in 8 hrs and Florida in 13 hrs. Speed limits are 70 MPH and if you get behind a RIG you can do 80 MPH. We only stop for gas and potty breaks, but that's few since the kids are always sleeping at that time of night. I find that I-95 at that time is very good to drive as long as the weather holds up. The only problem I do have is when they wake up the next morning they sya to me. " WERE STILL NOT THERE YET"... Becarefully and have a woderful trip to WDW...


----------



## cmonroe

mike2u,

I considered that, but as of this past year with our newborn, around 9pm, I turn into the proverbial pumpkin.


----------



## mike2u

I know what you mean cmonroe.. I have worked night shifts for 12 years now so i'm kinda use to being up all night.. Also the wife will not drive at all so it's all up to me.. So alot of sodas, coffee, radio, and the stretch of the legs and i'll be fine..


----------



## cmonroe

Be safe and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## sheryl0521

We are driving for our 3rd time in the last few years, so I thought I would share our plan.

Leaving from south of Hartford, CT at about 8:00 pm Friday night after a full day of work & camp (2 adults & 2 kids  ages 2 & 10).  The plan is to drive about 4-5 hours the first leg and stay the night in Aberdeen, MD.  
Leg 2 - Start reasonably early on Saturday and drive to Hardeeville, SC  just north of the GA border.  
Leg 3 - Start reasonably early again on Sunday and arrive in WDW by mid day/ early afternoon.  

We have done the drive straight through technique and it left my hubby exhausted for the first couple of Disney days.   Even though I drove on occasion, DH didn't sleep!

We have also done the drive until you need to stop routine and it took an additional couple of hours to find a vacant hotel room at 2AM.  This was during a snowstorm in February, too.  So we are thinking we are being safe this time.

Coming home we plan on leaving Saturday AM and drive to Chester, VA and then on day 2 get back to Hartford CT by the end of the day.  

Any thoughts or comments?  Let me know!

S


----------



## mom of five

We too plan to end our second day in Hardeeville, SC. We are staying at Quality Inn & Suites off Hwy 17. Ever heard of it/seen it? I'm a little nervous cause I've never even seen the place. I do know it was recently remodeled.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## sheryl0521

Oh my gosh - that is just the place we will be staying too!  I will have to let you know what the place is like.  

I have also read good things about Quality Inns in general, so that is why we made our ressie there.  It is a bit more expensive (by $20 or so) and farther away from the I95 exit ramp (by a mile or so) than other motels I investigated, but the queen size beds won our business.   

I will send you a pm when we get back!


----------



## mom of five

We booked it cause it was so close to 95 and had suites--which we need with 5kids!

Please let me know how it is! 

When is your trip?

Have a Fun, Safe Time!


----------



## sheryl0521

Thanks, and I'll let you know about the Quality Inn.


----------



## mom of five

I don't know if you'll get this info. in time for your trip, but I just called and got an extra $15 knocked off the rm rate by asking for the "Carolina Smiles rate". They applied it to my already existing ressie.


----------



## cmonroe

I booked our hotel rooms for the ride down. 
The first stop is in Roanoke, VA. at the Quality Inn. 
With AAA discount it was 63.86 pr/room

The second stop the next day will be in Daytona beach.
There do not appear to be too many hotels in the I-95/ I-4 interchange area. The closest I could find was La Quinta. I'm holding my breath hoping as I have never stayed at one of those before. Anybody have any experience with La Quinta?

With AAA discount it was 62.10 pr/room


We're then going to wake up early the next morning to drive into Orlando for check in.

I'll be sure to post how it worked out when we return.


----------



## StephMK

Has anyone stayed in Fayetteville, NC? Is it an ok area? The distance sounds about where we will end up coming home.

Thanks!


----------



## leehans

We are driving from NJ the end of October, stopping for a couple of days on Outer Banks to visit sister, then onto to the airport to pick up daughter and family the onto POR.  They arrive at 1:00 pm.  I don't know the airport and wonder if anyone can help me with parking while picking up, etc.  Also good place to stop overnight between outer banks and Orlando.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JoeCathyAngelina

Our Trip to WDW 3/26/04:      Miles     Stopped     Time
Boston to Walt Disney World:		 1:00pm	
Boston  to  New Jersey	212          212           6:00pm
N J  to  Aberdeen MD           183	395	 9:07 pm
MD  to  Rocky Mt NC             266	661	 1:36 AM
NC   to   Florence SC	209	870	 4:40 am
SC    to   S Newport GA       210	1,080	 7:58 am 
GA  to   WDW                      251	1,331	12:00 PM
Started,  Friday, 3/26         	0	  1:00pm	
Finished, Saturday, 3/27                         1331	12:00pm	
A 23 hr trip with 5 stops along the way down			
76 gallons of gas,   $131 for the gas,   17.78 mpg  58mph			
 Driving around WDW	21		

The Real Trip Home:	               Miles     Stopped 	     Time
Walt Disney World to Boston:			 11:00 am 
WDW to St Augustine  FL	116	116	12:44 PM
FL   to   Savanah  GA	178	294	3:55 PM
GA to   Florence SC	                174         468	 6:22 pm
SC   to  Battleboro  NC 	181	649	 9:30 pm
NC  to  Aberdeen MD	295	944	 2:17 am
MD to  Bloomfield  NJ	181	1,125	5:30 AM
NJ  to  Boston, MA	                237          1,362	9:30 am
Started,  Friday, 4/02        11:00 am  	0		
Finished,  Sat,   4/03          9:30 am	1362		
A   22  1/2 hr trip with 6 stops on the way home			
 81 gallons of gas   $126 for the gas     17.58 mpg   60.5mph			
 Driving around WDW	62		

157 gallons, $257 for the gas, $44 tolls, 17.68 mpg, 59.2mph	2776	

The traffic was a mess from Hartford through Delaware on the way down.
It rained from North Carolina to Boston, Mass. on the way home

Me and my wife alternated turns driving our Nissan Xterra when we stopped for gas. My 3 year old held out a lot better than I thought she would on the way down and on the way back to Boston.
We're planning on doing it again, April 1st-9th and hope to stay at BWV.


----------



## pixieprincessmom

I'm glad I found this thread.  Learned a bit.  We have driven 4 times from Louisiana (about 11 hours).  We usually leave around 2:00 am and drive straight through.  Once my friend convinced me to leave at 9:00pm at drive straight through afterwork.  NEVER again, we ended up stopping because we couldn't stay up any longer.  I think after reading this post we will try leaving right after work on Friday and stopping somewhere around Tallahassee.  That way we can rest and will only have a few hours to drive in the morning.  
We travel with my 3 kids and usually various nieces, nephews and friends.  We always pack them lots to do.  It is usually fine on the way there, but coming home is usually a problem.  We just bought one of those portable DVD players and I'm hoping that helps when we go Thanksgiving week (My husband keeps telling me I'm going overboard -"We still have 3 Months"  He just doesn't get how much planning goes into this).  I've seen lots of suggestion for going there any for coming home?  Our best trip was the kids in 2 cars on the 2-way radios coming up with their own questions and playing "Disney Trivia."  The adults usually were yelling out answers with the kids.


----------



## kwdietrich1

sorry double post


----------



## kwdietrich1

Hello,

It has been awhile since we have driven to Florida.  We normally fly.  We will be taking rt. 70, 270, then hitting 95 around Washington.  (travel this way alot to baltimore/wash, traffic won't be a problem around 9pm.)  Any way once we reach 95 are there what are the tolls on the way to Orlando on 95 or I4 in Florida?   

My triptix from aaa doesn't say where and how much.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## blowinbubbles

Hi, guys!  I am scheduled to drive from Navarre to Orlando on Wednesday, just three days after Jeanne.   

I'm wondering what the expected traffic conditions will be on Southbound I-4.     I know that the incoming traffic to the panhandle was awful after Opal and Ivan.   

And gas.. . am I going to get to Orlando and be stranded because I can't get gas to get home?  (not that Orlando is a bad place to be stranded. .   )

Guess we'll have to watch, wait and see for the next couple of days.


----------



## JoeCathyAngelina

> _Originally posted by kwdietrich1 _
> *Hello,
> 
> It has been awhile since we have driven to Florida.  We normally fly.  We will be taking rt. 70, 270, then hitting 95 around Washington.  (travel this way alot to baltimore/wash, traffic won't be a problem around 9pm.)  Any way once we reach 95 are there what are the tolls on the way to Orlando on 95 or I4 in Florida?
> 
> My triptix from aaa doesn't say where and how much.
> 
> After Washington D.C. and Cheasapeake Bay there are no Tolls the rest of the way to Orlando. Triptix from aaa is pretty good, that's what I used from Boston to Orlando about $25 each way in tolls. It does show the tolls, but you have to search and calculate the different sections of road.*


----------



## kwdietrich1

JoeCathy,

Thanks for the info.  I did notice the different color route indicating a toll road.  From the looks of it I will only have 1 toll crossing the chesapeake bay bridge, I hope I'm right.  No worries I'll bring plenty of quarters just in case.  I thought there was one in VA somewhere, but after some research I couldn't find any info on it.


----------



## MulanMom

PMFJI, but if you are taking 270 to I-495 to I-95S to I-4 to Orlando, you should not be going on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge!!! 

We'll be traveling that route in November.  I'm not aware of any tolls along that route, unless you choose to take the Greene Way around Orlando to WDW, then the tolls would total around $5.00.


----------



## kwdietrich1

> _Originally posted by MulanMom _
> *PMFJI, but if you are taking 270 to I-495 to I-95S to I-4 to Orlando, you should not be going on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge!!!
> 
> We'll be traveling that route in November.  I'm not aware of any tolls along that route, unless you choose to take the Greene Way around Orlando to WDW, then the tolls would total around $5.00. *



OMG!! I certaintly didn't mean the Chesapeake Bay Bridge!!! LOL!  That would really be out of the way LOL!  But their is a bridge that you do have to cross, I just can't remember the name!     Thanks for the correction.  People would start to wonder if I should really be driving!  Make sure to report on your drive down and back when you return.  If you have any advice, I would love to hear it!

Thanks


----------



## cranbiz

Just drove down and back from Carver, MA

I used I95 the whole way and it was not that bad, just had minor delays with night paving in NJ and MD, but had a MAJOR delay in GA where the hiway went from 4 lanes to 2 lanes outside of Savanna. There was an accident which closes both lanes and we sat for an hour.

There are no tolls from VA to Orlando on I95.

There are plenty of tolls in  and around Orlando unless you only use I4 which may or may not be congested depending on the time of day, etc.

417 seems to be the best way around the city and exits at Disney. It's between $3 and $6 to use 417


----------



## kwdietrich1

> _Originally posted by cranbiz _
> *Just drove down and back from Carver, MA
> 
> I used I95 the whole way and it was not that bad, just had minor delays with night paving in NJ and MD, but had a MAJOR delay in GA where the hiway went from 4 lanes to 2 lanes outside of Savanna. There was an accident which closes both lanes and we sat for an hour.
> 
> There are no tolls from VA to Orlando on I95.
> 
> There are plenty of tolls in  and around Orlando unless you only use I4 which may or may not be congested depending on the time of day, etc.
> 
> 417 seems to be the best way around the city and exits at Disney. It's between $3 and $6 to use 417 *



Thanks for the toll information!  I hope your trip was a great one!


----------



## nyfinfan

Thanks for the I-95 info. I'll be doing the drive for the first time in 9 years next year. By the way, my In-Laws live in Deltona. Nice town.


----------



## cranbiz

NYfinfan -  You're right, it is a nice town. And the fact that it's about an hour to the world is a plus! I bought there as my son is attending the American Motorcycle Institute in Daytona Beach (it was cheaper than renting). Where abouts in Deltona are your inlaws? My new house is near the intersection of Saxon and Providence. 

kwdietrich1 - I had a great trip, not long enough though. I'm glad that I could help you. Hope you have a great trip.


Flying down for 5 days over Veterans day ( will include a trip to MK i think - Now I can get FL resident AP's) and driving down again in early December (big family trip)


----------



## nyfinfan

*cranbiz* 

If I remember correctly, my BIL and SIL live close to I-4 off of Saxon and my FIL & MIL live about 15 minutes off the Ramp off of Howland Blvd. They both sustained some roof damage from the Hurricane's but of course it was just below their deductible. This is the start of the time of year that I wish I didn't move back to the Snowy NorthEast.


----------



## cranbiz

NYfinfan,

We got lucky and only lost about 3 shingles. From what I saw on my last trip, they both could have been much worse. Many neighborhoods in Deltona were hit hard. I have a friend in Lake Mary who lost half of his roof from Francis and the other half from Jeanne.


----------



## bdcp

I'm a newbie to this site.  I linked to the wdwinfo cite mentioned and checked out distance and driving time.  Beware,  it's very misleading.  Having driven from Columbia, MD quite a few years ago (1989), with  3 and 5 year olds, it took us 14 hours with stops every 2-3 hours.  We've flown since.  My inlaws have done it several times over the last 5 years and they're in their 70s and it takes them no more than 14.   Their info on this site says 17 hours from DC?  That's way over what it should take anyone.  They also say use 50mph as avg.  60 is more like it.  We stopped in SC on the way down and drove straight through on the way back.  I'm now in Loudoun Country, VA and just my dh and I (kids in college) will be driving next fall and don't expect it to take more than 14 hours. 

Also, we never use the DC Beltway unless it's the only way to get somewhere.  Especially with the Springfield Interchange construction that's ongoing.  We go through/around Manassas on 234 to 619 to I-95 at Triangle, VA.  That saves us at least 20-30 minutes.  But, that is really a "locals" route since 619 is a 2 lane road that runs through Prince William Forest and probably isn't on some highway maps.


----------



## cmonroe

My family drove down in August from Northeast Massachusetts. 

One stipulation. I had to avoid major bridges and tunnels. 
My wife has a fear of them.

So we took 84 to 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 to 4

In the car were : DW, DD (3.5), DS (.7), MIL, FIL and myself. 
We left Friday night around midnight (I'll never do that again, but we were on a crash course with a hurricane coming up the coast  ).

Our first  hotel stop was in Roanoke, VA. at about 5:30 PM on Saturday night.  Woke up Sunday morning, left at about 7 am and next stop was  Daytona (beach) at about 7 pm on Sunday night. 

Woke up early on Monday morning, my daughter got dressed in her tink outfit and we took about 1 hour to drive into Disney World. 

This was our first time driving. Things that I've learned. 

1. It sounds crazy, but even if you have your route planned out. Bring maps of the entire east coast. We avoided terrible accidents that had the highways stopped for hours by going around back roads, etc.

2. Consider the ages of your children. We were actually more concerned about 400 bathroom breaks from our recently potty trained DD (3.5) . She had no problems though. It turned out that our DS (.7) had issues nursing, etc. while in the car. So we had to make more than anticipated stops on the way. 

3. Don't bring your in-laws (just kidding). Seriously though with two additional people who are not in the immediate family changes the dynamic of the trip.  It ended taking us slightly longer, because we had more stops with the bladders of my in-laws and the nursing of my son.  It's a consideration.

4.  Everyone in the family truckster sounds good in theory, but in reality, although we had seating for everyone. There wasn't a lot of room and made the trip a little cramped.

5. Don't stay at LaQuinta inn in Daytona. They overbooked the hotel, and it was next to a "seedy" looking bar with poeple drinking outside.  We ended up getting moved to the La Quinta Inns and Suites on Daytona Beach which were o.k.

6. If you are a "sleepy" kind of person at night. Do all your driving during the daylight.  It was extremely difficult for me after the sun went down to maintain after many hours of driving. I wish I was built for it, but I am not. At one point I pulled over, and purchased 2 Starbucks Double expresso shots. (4 shots) to stay awake. I was desperate and it worked.

Other than that... It was great! Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## nyfinfan

Thanks for the trip report. We'll be driving down next October. I've done the drive twice but never with the Family. 

1st Question: You said that you would never leave at Midnight again but didnt say why. Im curious because I thought it would be better for the kids to sleep while we drive. What do you think?


----------



## cmonroe

Sorry nyfinfan,

Let me clarify. It would have been advantageous to leave at night just for the reason you stated. We would have covered a lot of road in the time  my DD (3.5) was sleeping. However, my DS (.7m at the time) was a terrible sleeper, so he still slowed down the progress  and any benefit of leaving at that time. 

Secondly, I had been up since 6 that same morning.  I am already a very sleepy night driver, so it was sketchy for a bit (until about hour 3).
That's when I caught a second wind and felt good.

But I don't do well night driving unless I sleep a good amount that same day.
You probably don't have that kind of problem. That's an issue I have.

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

We've driven from PA for all 3 of our Disney trips & we're planning trip #4 for next year.  Not as far as Mass. or NY, I realize, though still pretty far.  But we truly enjoy the trip.  I suffer from extreme motion sickness when I fly and so far no medicine has really helped.  Since it takes several days for me to feel normal after a flight...well, who wants to feel like that on vacation?  Lucky for me I LOVE the drive.  I travel with my DSis - I'm a widow & her husband hates to travel - my son & her daughter, both now 10.  We leave here in PA by 7:00 A.M.  My DSis is a 'Day Person' so driving at night is out of the question.  Plus part of the fun is seeing all the scenery on the way.

We travel down the PA turnpike (we're in the Poconos) to the Blue Route to I-95.  We meet up with my DB, DSIL, nephew & niece (ages 10 & 9), in Maryland (usually Maryland House rest area) for breakfast.  They come from northern New Jersey. Then we all proceed on our way.  We don't technically drive 'with' each other(keeping each other in sight), though we make stops together and communicate by cell phone. We stay the first night in Florence SC - usually arriving between 7 & 8, depending on the number of stops we make.  My group stays at a Choice Hotel, while my DB & Co. stay at a Marriott (due to our respective travel club memberships).

We leave Florence early the next morning - usually on the road by 6:30, after a Continental breakfast at the hotels.  We make a late-morning brunch stop (like an IHOP) and arrive at Disney between 2 & 3.  My other DSis & her DBF live outside Orlando & meet us at Disney.

The return trip is obviously not as festive, so we're considering trying the Auto Train for the way home.   Something new & different.  I actually read right here on The Dis about others doing that.  We'll see...

I'd be happy to answer any questions about our drive experiences.

Jessica


----------



## nyfinfan

Thanks for the info Craig.  When we make the trip I hope to get some sleep the afternoon before we go.

You also said that it was good to have maps of the secondary roads. DId you get these maps from AAA or on your own. Also, were you able to read the maps while driving or did DW navigate. I was thinging about a GPS unit but figured that staying on 95 it wouldn't be of much use to me but now maybe I'll reconsider. Any chance for a new gadget is fine by me.   


Drew


----------



## cmonroe

> _Originally posted by nyfinfan _
> *Thanks for the info Craig.  When we make the trip I hope to get some sleep the afternoon before we go.
> 
> You also said that it was good to have maps of the secondary roads. DId you get these maps from AAA or on your own. Also, were you able to read the maps while driving or did DW navigate. I was thinging about a GPS unit but figured that staying on 95 it wouldn't be of much use to me but now maybe I'll reconsider. Any chance for a new gadget is fine by me.
> 
> 
> Drew *



Drew,

I got them from AAA.  DW definitely navigated. I had the route traced out on the map and written out, that way it would be easy to follow (This is not a slight to my wife. I wanted to make it easy with with little thought. Darling children were taking enough of her cycles in the car without having to pinpoint our location on a map).  We ran into a number of bad accidents on the way down, but only had to get off the highway for one. It was so bad that after we looped around to get back on the route again, we noticed that they had closed the highway and rerouting traffic the way we came.

As for a GPS. I was (picture my index finger and  thumb close together) this close to getting one, but had spent so much money on the trip, I couldn't consider spending more. Next time though, I will purchase one.  So if your concious needs a kick I say get it for the trip(hope your wife won't be mad).


----------



## nyfinfan

Craig, 

You were exactly correct. I was trying to justify the cost in my head.  I guess saving money by driving and  not renting a car is good enough. I'm lucky that my DW usually doesn't give me a hard time because she knows how I agonize over big purchase's like this one.  And if we get GPS , than we'll just have to get Sirius Radio too. 

-Drew


----------



## cmonroe

> _Originally posted by nyfinfan _
> *Craig,
> 
> You were exactly correct. I was trying to justify the cost in my head.  I guess saving money by driving and  not renting a car is good enough. I'm lucky that my DW usually doesn't give me a hard time because she knows how I agonize over big purchase's like this one.  And if we get GPS , than we'll just have to get Sirius Radio too.
> 
> -Drew *



LOL! that's a great idea(Sirius). I'll have to consider that too!


----------



## DJFan88

1st- cm monroe, appreciate your thoughts before & after, as a fellow MA goer.
My DH & I have made the trip as just us and have done it to and from straight thru (not recommended, we had intentions each way of stopping).  However, with 2 kids now, ages 5 and 2, that is not an option.  Safety is.  That being said, my original plan is now in question after reading all posts.
Was planning on having the inlaws take kids all day prior to, and have worked up to my DH & I sleeping all day ( I know, you can never sleep when you want to, LOL) and then leaving around 7 pm with a vidio in for the kids to drift off to sleep.  My question is how far we could get and where the earliest check in hotel would be.  In 13 hours it would be 8 am, time for breakfast.  We know from past experience that driving 95 will not be that hard at that time of night and figure we would be in NC or SC?  If we keep going we could probably make SC for sure or even top of GA.  Does this sound right, by 1 pm?  That would be about 18 hours from South Massachusetts, CT line, w/1 hour break.  Does anyone know a good hotel, (read safe), we could stay at with a 1 pm check in?  Then, DH can sleep, or me a little and then switch, because he does the driving mostly.  I can get by on 4 hours sleep.  Then we could leave early am hours (say 4 am) and arrive at DW around 11 or 12 noon.  Does anyone think this sounds sane or nuts? 
Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## cmonroe

DJFan88,

Well, your plan is agressive but you have a couple of good advantages.

1. If you are able to sleep a decent amount that day before you leave, I think your trip will be much better than mine.  If I was able to sleep that day, my night driving would have been much better.  Looking back, I wouldn't do it that way again, hurricane or not. I would only do the night driving if I was able to sleep that day.

2. You are leaving from Southern MA, and going 95 south. This is a much more direct route than what we took. We did kind of a loop around through ny, pa, etc. 

3.  We made it to Viriginia in about 15 hours with multiple stops (DS 7 months) So using that logic and the two points above, I would imagine you have no problem making to S.C. 

However.......

Is your 2 year old potty trained? We were nervous with my DD(3.5) because she had potty trained late (3yrs old) but she did fine. Our main hold up was everyone in the car, plus my son needing to nurse a lot.

I didn't stop for any hotels in the NC, SC area, so  I cannot comment there. Sorry.  When are you going(what time of year)?


----------



## DJFan88

cmmonroe:

Thanks, you actually have made me feel better about the ride.  I guess the key will be the day of sleep ahead of time (that and lots of cassette tapes to keep us busy!!)

The 2 year old is not potty trained and I don't know if he will be starting at that time as he will be 2 1/2 then, right around the age,   that is a good point, if he is learning, it will be a little harder as we will have to have more places to stop.

Thanks for the advice, will have more questions later for sure!

(My DH does not even want to think about it yet! LOL  --and I haven't even begun to think the trip home yet, a whole different set of circumstances, as the big cities are now on the far hours instead of the beginning ones)


----------



## cranbiz

I highly recommend the GPS unit. I have a Garmin Streetpilot Colormap and just absolutly love it. I downloaded the entire route to FL and it was of great use in finding exits with gas, food and lodging (although I did not use the lodging part. )

There are parts of 95 that have crappy signage for gas, etc. and being able to look for an alternate route around congestion is a timesaver.

It is also good once you get to the World, if you plan on shopping off site. 

cmonroe: I agree about the LaQuinta in Daytona, but have to disagree about the "seedy bar"next to it. It's a Wing House, which is a Hooters knockoff. It is actually a rather clean place with very good food. While it may not be for everyone, the scenery is great. 

We are driving down again in 10 days to start the big "family" stay at Disney. We are going to stay in Deltona Sat and Sun and start at AKL on Mon morning.

Anyone just come back with an update on the I95 route?


----------



## cmonroe

Cranbiz,

I'm not trying to split hairs, but in my original post I wrote, 'a "seedy" looking bar'.  I didn't go inside, so I couldn't tell if it indeed was seedy.
What made me apprehensive about it was that it was right next door to the hotel with plenty of younger kids drinking outside.  I thought it was necessary to inform people who have young children and didn't want to expose them to that type of scene.  I myself in younger days partook in similar activities, but would prefer to avoid exposing my DD(3.5) to it.

Hope that clears things up.

P.S. You've given me more of a reason to purchase a GPS before our next trip.  How do you program in alternate routes to intersect with your original though?


----------



## Mickey's Sister

DJFan88, we always stay in South Carolina on our drives to Florida.  We've stayed at hotels in both Dillon(I95 SC Exit 193 - Comfort Inn)  & Florence (I95 SC Exit 164 Sleep Inn) and both areas off of I95 were clean & safe, with many other family travelers.  (There have been some exits that were downright scary!) We are also very conscious of safety since we are 2 women & 2 children (I'm a widow & my sister's husband hates to travel).  We stay at one of the Choice hotels because I'm a member plus they all have fridges which I need for my insulin.  We've never had a problem & have always felt safe.  Many of our fellow travelers have been either families or retirees.  The Choice hotels offer the free continental breakfasts & we've always struck up conversations with lovely people who, for the most part, were also on their way to Florida.  My brother & his family have also stayed at The Florence Courtyard Inn (SC Exit 160) and liked it.

There is an excellent travel guide 'I95 Exit Information Guide' that lists all exit services from Maine through Florida.  For each exit, it lists restaurants, gas stations, hotels, shopping, medical, attractions etc.  It even provides radio stations with call #'s & the type of broadcast.  It lists basic driving rules for each state.  It even mentions which exits are to limited access highways, which have difficult re-entry, etc. Each of the beltway/loops are also listed.  There is a separate section included for Florida's I4.  This guide has been invaluable for us in our travels.  It is available on the I95 website.   All  of the information in the guide is also available on the website plus they include road construction information.  We always check this website right before leaving.

Hope this helps!  Have fun planning your trip!

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

Jessica


----------



## cranbiz

cmonroe: Depending on the GPS unit, you can either program in the route that you wish to take along with preferences for the type of roads that you like or bring up a map of the area that you are in.

On my unit, I will download a preferred route and use a scale of 1 mile when on the interstate. I will normally get about a 7.5 mile radius of the area. This way I can "see" the area I'm in and if there is trouble, plot what exit may have the best route around the trouble. I then can scale in or out depending on how much detail I need at that point.

Other units, you just input that address into the unit and it will plot a course based upon your preferences.

I understand your concern with young children at a place like the Wing House. I too, would not bring a young child there.  Having eaten there in the past (my DS(18) will be attending the motorcycle school 1 mi away from there), I just wanted to point out that it's not necessarly what it may have appeared to be. You will find a lot of places in FL with outdoor tables which serve liquor and  unfortunatly, where there is booze, you will find idiots.


----------



## cmonroe

Cranbiz,

Great Info! Thanks


----------



## Tsi2quick

We did the night driving for our trip in October from NC. It wasn't too bad but I definitely would have loved to gotten some sleep before heading out.

Basically that day we packed some and were very excited about our first trip together to Disney. We actually stayed up very late (2am) the night before and got up early that morning (8am) to make ourselves a little tired so we could sleep during the day before heading out that night (10pm). Well, I couldn't sleep PLUS my college team was playing on ESPN that night so of course I had to turn it on at which time I had andrenaline going and couldn't sleep. To make matters worse, her family that were driving down with us called at 7:30pm and asked if we were ready to go and came on over. We ended up leaving at 8:30pm to head out. I was already sleep BEFORE I got in the car! Not a good thing! lol 

The drive down we made the decision to stop every 1.5 hours to get out and stretch and wake up a bit. That REALLY helped a lot. When we did get sleepy the wife and I would put in various CD's that we had not listened to prior to this trip to keep us "aware" and get the brainwaves moving again. One tip with CD's, get a few good comedy CD's, they are the best and kept me very awake for a good portion of the trip. The next time we are going on a long road trip I plan on having a few of these comedy cds or XM/Sirius which have the comedy channels. 

We got down to Florida is pretty decent time although we were in no hurry at all but the lack of traffic with night driving really made a difference. They stayed off-site at a Comfort Inn in Orlando and were able to get their room first thing that morning (8am or so). We went in with them and just crashed for a while and got a little bit of sleep before heading over to OKW for our reservation. It worked out pretty well I guess but I probably wouldn't do it with just me and the wife. I think if we just go down there this year by ourselves we will be flying. The 1.5 hour flight sounds very good as compared to the 9.5 hr drive. lol


----------



## LovePug

I found out on our last trip that it is a waste for me to attempt to drive very early in the AM. Normally, we leave from NEPA around 7 AM and I haven't had any trouble staying awake. I had the bright idea on the last trip to be on the road at 4AM. I had a terrible time staying awake. I normally go to bed at around 2AM, but tried sleeping earlier. My body simply refused to adjust. Getting up at 3AM for the drive, when I'm normally just falling into a deep sleep, didn't work for me. It took us hours longer than normal to make the drive because I had to stop so often to wake up. Won't be doing that again!

I take 81 down into VA and hop on 17 to cross over to 95. I love this route  . It allows me to miss Baltimore and DC. I absolutely hate driving around DC. It doesn't really add much, if any, time to the drive because I miss all the traffic that I'd hit if I took 81 to 83 to 95.


----------



## bdcp

We always get up by 4 and leave around 5 am.  I've been doing that since I was a kid.  My parents do it and now my DH and I have done it too with our kids.  We've driven to AL, TX, FL from VA and MD.  It works great for us.  We're gonna do it next Nov.

Be very careful about not getting any sleep before you hit the road late at night.  I just read an article about how at least one state has a law on the books now that if you are involved in any accident and it can be shown that you've been up for like 24 hours straight you can be charged with a more serious crime.   The accident is not seen as just an "accident".  It's treated more like driving under the influence.   It's something that's in your control.


----------



## airforcewife

We will leave in a few days from Prattville/Montgomery Alabama.  We have never been to WDW before.  Is there anything on the way we should be aware of?  Any places to avoid things like that?  We have never driven to Fl.
(Although we criss cross the country every 2-3 years!)

Thanks   Robyn


----------



## bdcp

Avoid things like what?  The law? Avoid it by getting enough sleep.


----------



## airforcewife

bdcp said:
			
		

> Avoid things like what?  The law? Avoid it by getting enough sleep.




 Excuse me, but what do you mean by that?  It makes no sense.  I didn't ask how to break the law!  And I don't know what law breaking has to do with sleep anyway.   I simply was asking if there were roads/places to stop to avoid if they are in bad areas, have bad traffic, pot holes..etc...

  Why would you think I want to break the law and how did you even get to that?


----------



## Tsi2quick

They posted something about lack of sleep being illegal earlier in the thread and I suppose they were thinking  you were going to be a bad bad person and drive tired. lol

I understood your question but coming from a different area of the country I can't really help you out any.


----------



## cranbiz

We drove down on Dec 3/4 and returned on Dec 13/14. Cast of Characters were Myself, DS(18) and DD (23) DW and DD(16) flew down and we picked them up at MCO on Sunday.

Left Duxbury MA at 7pm Friday evening(DD had to work) arrived in Deltona FL at 3pm
Drove Rte 95 the whole way. There was absolutly no problems this trip, little traffic both going and coming (and we were in NYC at 5am coming home)

Going down we just stopped for gas/potty/driver change and about an hour at SOB for breakfast. I know it's a cheesey tourist trap, but you can get a decent breakfast for about $5.

Would have made it in 19 hours if not for breakfast. We made decent time, little or no police activity on this ride.

Coming back, we left Longwood at 1pm Monday afternoon.
(had to go to Petty's for meat and free beer. If you stay in a vacation home or staying in a Villa and are on the north side of Orlando, this place is a must. It's a gourmet butcher shop, they allow you to drink free beer while shopping, have a great selection of speciality meats etc, a full selection of wine. They also have heat and serve foods, try the marinated London Broil - YUM Take I4 to SR 434W twards Altamonte and go about 1/2 mile. It's just past the Melting Pot another of my favorite restaurants)

We arrived in Carver at 10am. again no traffic or problems (except the 4 lanes to one in NYC - New England Ext. We were thru that in about 15 minutes)

We stopped in GA for Wendy's on the run and then in RI at Tim Hortons for doughnuts/coffee. Other than that just the gas/potty/driver switch.
Gas prices were best in GA as usual, the best was $1.57. The NJ Pike was the highest at $1.89. Many places in the NC/SC area in the 1.60's.

Total Mileage down 1301 back was just about the same.


----------



## cmonroe

Wow! 

If you don't mind me asking, what was the average speed for your trip?

That sounds like a great way to go if you have multipe driver switches. 
With DS (7months), DD(3.5) I would never be able to do that.
It took us a little over 2 days to arrive in Orlando from the north shore. 

I'm envious! But will have to grin and bear longer drives until the kids get a little older.


----------



## trampslady

Anyone driven from Dallas to WDW?  How long does it take...what route should we consider?


----------



## cranbiz

CMonroe:

Most of the time we had the cruise control set for about 73 in the 64mph areas and 78 in the 70mph areas. If we could settle in behind a truck, we would do so and adjust speed to match.

For all intents and purposes, we stopped every 4-6 hours for a short break.

We could have pushed harder, but why take the chances on getting a ticket?


----------



## cmonroe

cranbiz said:
			
		

> CMonroe:
> 
> ....We could have pushed harder, but why take the chances on getting a ticket?.....



I agree 100%


----------



## candleonwater

I ask this question every year, for some reason I can't find my link...

I'm looking for the site that lists the hotels/restaurants/gas stations down the I-95 corridor - virginia down to florida....


----------



## Sandy22

Is it this site: http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm


----------



## IGDDDF

Hello,

Due to the fact that my husband is not a Disney lover (like myself), I am considering driving to WDW alone with my three children (6, 8, and 9).  I will be heading out from Bainbridge, New York.  Do you guys and gals think that this is a wise idea?  I have a cell phone.   I have Onstar.  I will travel with a first aide kit and my children's medical cards.  And most of all I have the most important invisible guest with me.

What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## cmonroe

IGDDF,

What time of year are you going? How long are you planning to take getting from NY to FL? I wouldn't think it would be a problem depending on the time of year, although, no matter how much I didn't like Disney, I wouldn't let my wife and children take that kind of a road trip without me. Call me old fashion I guess, however I'm only 31. Is your husband a negotiating kind of guy? How about he goes golfing or fishing while down there. There's lots of both of those activites. That way you could go to the parks on your own, and he can do his own thing, but your family will be together for the road trip..... 

Just my two cents...


----------



## corinascot

I admire your spunk! I've driven long distances with my sister and all our children, but not without another adult.  I've driven long distances (500 miles or so) with just my son and myself, but we haven't stopped overnight.  I know many women who wouldn't feel comfortable doing this, but it never bothered me.  My mom took us on many trips alone when we were children, so I think it's just what I'm used to.  Having a cell phone is a good feeling.  That Onstar sounds so cool!  I'd say go for it if you feel confident, but personally, I'd have more fun with another adult with me.  My dh does, too.


----------



## cmonroe

Corinascot's message made me realize that I did not elaborate enough on my message. 
Certainly another adult, a man or a woman would be suffice. I didn't mean to imply that it had to be your husband, it was just he was the only other variable included. 

So to summarize my point: It is certainly doable, but my former points still apply with the comfortability factor. How many days to travel and what time of year? Another adult can make the trip easier and safer. It allows for switching drivers, and more eyeballs on the roads, company to talk to while the kids are sleeping, etc.

o.k. I'm off my soap box now.


----------



## tmatthews

Another adult, friend ,would be a great idea. If not, it sure would be a darn shame not to share Disney with the kids! Of course you need to be safe first and foremost, but it sounds like you are a levelheaded woman! Take your breaks, break the trip up reasonably, and relax! Enjoy. If you decide not to go, visit somewhere closer first and see how you do. I took my kids on a trip alone, not to Disney,  but it is a trip we will always remember.


----------



## tmatthews

Tips on driving from the NJ shore/Philly Area to Orlando. We are tentatively thinking of leaving at 3pm from shore so that would be around 5pm from Philly and drive through. There are 2 drivers and 3 children , 13,9, and 19 months. We thought it easier for the kids if they sleep through the night but I wonder how my husband and I will feel! Any hints are appreciated. I should add we are headed down over Easter......


----------



## Mickey's Sister

I agree with corinascot & tmatthews, if you're comfortable with the idea, then go with it!  I've been a widow for the past almost 8 years so I take my son (now 10) on trips alone frequently.  I was a 'career woman' before getting married & frequently had to travel alone for business, so the thought never occurred to me to sit around waiting for someone else!  It is incredibly empowering to know you can handle things all by yourself.  You sound like you've really thought it through carefully - and that is the key to success, getting all the necessary information & planning ahead! If you wait for a man or another adult, life will just pass you by.  Since you have Onstar & a cell phone, you should be fine.  Once you are on I95, the drive is pretty straight forward.  You can stay on I95 all the way to Florida's I-4, which takes you right to Disney.  I'm lucky enough to travel with my sister & her daughter (her husband HATES to travel), but I wouldn't hesitate to go it alone as long as I had a reliable car & a cell phone - even without OnStar.  We've done the drive 3 times & did not have a problem.

I would plan ahead though.  There is a wonderful guide available at www.usastar.com - as well as online at that site - that gives all the exit info for I-95 AND I-4, including available restaurants, lodging - even radio stations for the individual markets!  With children, it works better if you plan where you're going to stay at night - though for me it is essential because I'm diabetic & need lodging with a fridge to store my insulin.  My son & niece were both 6 when we first made the trip & they absolutely loved it.  We don't take any of the loops around the cities.  We make better time (though plan not to be around the cities at rush hour) and we see many interesting things.  For example, when you come out of the tunnels in Baltimore, the big ships are right there.  As you travel past Washington you can see the Washington Monument & capitol in the distance.  My son still talks about his first sight of blooming cotton fields in the Carolinas - something we northerners had never seen.  We truly look forward to the drive - when you reach the Carolinas & start to see Palm Trees - well it's just really exciting.  My son likens the anticipation to Christmas Eve.  But I truly love a road trip - you can't see the world by flying over it!  Just my 2 sense - but I hope this helps!

Jessica


----------



## cmonroe

Mickey's Sister,

".....If you wait for a man or another adult, life will just pass you by....." 

Was that directed at me?


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Cmonroe,

While it is certainly laudable to want to care for your wife & family and I commend you for that, "I wouldn't let..." is pretty condescending.  But that's certainly between you & your wife. I thought IGDDDF deserved to hear the other side of the argument - from a woman who has handled traveling alone. However, you did amend your original comments by talking about the comfortability factor, which is also how I began my post.  If someone - male or female - is uncomfortable or afraid then they should never make the trip. But I just wonder if you would have given the same advice to a man wanting to drive his kids to the World?  Ultimately the decision should be left to IGDDDF - only she knows what she is capable of doing.  Gender shouldn't enter into it.  What a shame it would be for her & her children to miss Disney just because her husband isn't interested!   

Jessica


----------



## cmonroe

Mickey's Sister said:
			
		

> Cmonroe,
> 
> While it is certainly laudable to want to care for your wife & family and I commend you for that, "I wouldn't let..." is pretty condescending.  But that's certainly between you & your wife. I thought IGDDDF deserved to hear the other side of the argument - from a woman who has handled traveling alone. However, you did amend your original comments by talking about the comfortability factor, which is also how I began my post.  If someone - male or female - is uncomfortable or afraid then they should never make the trip. But I just wonder if you would have given the same advice to a man wanting to drive his kids to the World?  Ultimately the decision should be left to IGDDDF - only she knows what she is capable of doing.  Gender shouldn't enter into it.  What a shame it would be for her & her children to miss Disney just because her husband isn't interested!
> 
> Jessica




Mickey's Sister,

You are exactly right, that is between myself and my wife. 

However, is it fair to judge me without knowing my own or my family's background? 

If you must know, my wife is a former Military Police officer for the U.S. Army National Guard. She's trained in planting mines, thowing grenades, firing an M-60, M-16, 9mm side arm and hand to hand combat.  If you knew me, you'd know my relationship with my wife is anything but sexist. 

And yes, you don't know me from a hole in the wall, but I had a friend who drove to Florida 2 years ago by himself to visit his family. I urged him not to do the drive by himself as well.  When he arrived, he called and told me he probably would not do that again. 

You wrote:
"....However, you did amend your original comments by talking about the comfortability factor, which is also how I began my post...."


Agreed, but as I stated above in my comments:
 "....Certainly another adult, a man or a woman would be suffice. I didn't mean to imply that it had to be your husband, it was just he was the only other variable included....." 

I needed to clarify and elaborate on my original message to include any other individual. I think it's clear from my above statement that I did NOT mean to imply it had to be just her husband. This is a message board, so one cannot clarify or convey thoughts without posting additional comments. My original statement was using the original poster's variables, which included soley her husband.  I noticed it was not complete enough to convey my thoughts.  So with my additional comments, is it fair for you to infer something from my original post? I think not.

You wrote:
"....only she knows what she is capable of doing...."
Of course she is. Are you implying that I think she is incapable?
Please read comments above on wife's military training.

".....Ultimately the decision should be left to IGDDDF ....."

Of course the decision should be left to IGDDDF, who am I to tell her to go or not, but let's not forget this thread started because she asked for opinions.

Hopefully that clears everything up. I hope we understand one another and can get back to important topics at hand, Disney!


----------



## candleonwater

IGDDDF - I actually agree with Mickeys Sister (maybe not in quite as harsh a way)... but I am a single mom, and refuse to miss out on opportunties just because I don't have someone to go with me.

The drive down 95 isn't a difficult one (we start just outside DC).  Just be aware of your limits.  We like to leave in the afternoon, drive until we feel we should stop - usually 7-8 hours, and then find a hotel.  This way we're able to reach Disney early the next day.

As you said, you have a cell phone, you have on star... what ARE your concerns?


----------



## IGDDDF

Dear Guys/Gals,

Thank you for your replies.  I would be the only driver.  I am wiling to go it alone.  However, my DH is not smiling about the idea.  I think that if he believes that I will do it without him, he might just break down and go.  I'm hoping.    I would be traveling from New York. We actually drove to WDW on our first family vacation and flew the second time.  Due to financial restraints, I think that it would be cheaper to drive (using our own vehicle) and take advantage of the new vacation package the the World is offering.

Any way,  THANK YOU ALL  for your input.


----------



## cmonroe

You're very welcome. Be safe!


----------



## Jamesbyr

My recommendation (after figuring out where Bainbridge is) would be 1) avoid 95 until south of Washington   2)make motel reservations:  Richmond VA should be about half-way. Do NOT drive until tired, then start looking.  3)Take plenty of breaks. If the kids are sleeping, you will want to as well.
This whole plan would work better late in the Spring, when there is plenty of daylight. 
But a second driver is really the best solution.


----------



## areno79

Great tips, everyone! 

DH and I are taking my youngest cousins (9 and 11) to the World in May (hopefully!) This will be our second time driving, we're coming from Portsmouth, NH (about an hour north of Boston). I like that we can take I-64, but I think we'll be able to get through the big cities at night when the traffic shouldn't be too bad, so we'll probably just take 95 the whole way.
Our first trip (just the two of us) was in Feb of '03. Left around 4 am on a Friday, stopped in Florence, SC at 10:00 pm and stayed at the Super 8. On a side note, it was the most ghetto motel either of us had ever been too...there were cigarette burns in the sheets   
Anyway, we left Florence Saturday am around 6, and got to our DD hotel at about 4pm. Not a bad drive, and we stopped ALOT, as we made the drive in my little sports car and felt like accordions after a couple of hours  
This time we've upgraded to an SUV, and we plan on leaving Friday afternoon around 5pm, and driving straight through. I figure we'll get almost into MD by midnight, and hopefully we'll reach the World by Saturday around 6 or 7pm. We're making a ressie for Sunday at WDW, so if we do happen to get to Orlando on Saturday, we'll probably just stay at a cheaper offsite so we can unwind and the kids can play in the pool before the Disney fun begins on Sunday.  
Anyone have any tips or any events they know of going on near I-95 at the very end of May? TIA!


----------



## Lorix2

areno79 - we make this drive from NH too.

We always leave at 4AM from Manchster in April and get into Roanoake Rapids, NC by dinner time and stay at a great Sleep Inn, exit 173 right off the highway.  It's super clean with a small indoor pool and continental breakfast.  With having a AAA card, I think we paid $62.00 for the night.   It's located near alot of restaurants, gas stations and a Walmart.  Perfect location and safe.  There is a Hampton Inn right next to it, without a pool (we checked both).

I would strongly advise against driving through the night though, especially with kids.  By the time we reached NC, my kids (11 and 6) really needed to get out of our roomy SUV for the night and sleep in a comfortable bed for some much needed rest.

If you push yourselves too hard, you're destined for cranky kids once you get to your destination.  You and you're DH will be exhausted too, not to mention the hazards of driving at all hours through the night.

I've had so many friends try to do drive straight thru only to make their trip seem longer and their kids have meltdowns, no matter how old they were.

I hope this doesn't sound like a lecture, I just wanted to add some personal experience and share some knowledge from others too.

Hope you have a wonderful vacation and feel free to ask any questions


----------



## areno79

Thanks for the tip Lori. I suspect once we've gotten past NJ we'll probably want to get a hotel for some sleep, which is why I'm not making our Disney ressies until Sunday. I'm hoping to make it at least until MD before we have to get a hotel, but it'll depend on traffic. 
Do you take 95 the whole way down or do the loop around NY, NJ, and DC?


----------



## Lorix2

Let's see...we take 93 to 495 to 84 to 684 and pick up 95 in NJ...so I guess we do go through that loop.  We came home once through Philly, but I don't know which route that was, DH does all the driving.

Do you have AAA? I love them for mapping out our route, discounted theme park tic's, discounted hotel rates and of course the road assistance as well.


----------



## areno79

Oh yes, the folks at AAA know me very well 

I just put a hold on a room for Pop Century for May 1-May 7 directly with Disney using my AAA discount. $93 a night including tax...not too bad, but hey, at least it's not rack rate 
Last time we didn't get a Triptik but my grandpa's a truck driver and had us take this route through Maryland...it wasn't a highway, but it got us from having to go around Baltimore and DC. I think this time we'll try to do 95 down, although I hear 84 is a pretty nice drive


----------



## Lorix2

Glad to hear you have AAA, I think everyone should.

Yes, 84 is a nice drive.  Great rate you got for the Pop.

We'll be coming home on the day you check in.


----------



## corinascot

We're driving down from Cleveland Easter week.  The traffic can be terrible, especially on the drive home.  Has anyone ever taken the backroads from the Orlando area to Ga.?  We were thinking of going via Ocala.

Also, does anyone have any opinions on driving I-95 to 77 vs I-75 to Ohio?

Thanks!


----------



## areno79

Lori~My SIL is coming back the day we get there too...and coincidentally enough, they live in Manchester too  Are you driving this time or flying?


----------



## Lorix2

areno - we are driving again.  Are they driving?


----------



## areno79

Nope, they're flying...I say they have no sense of adventure 
Good news, instead of having to bring my laptop, my BIL is letting us use his portable DVD player  That'll be much easier to carry around, plus won't use as much battery power. All we need is an adapter and electic cooler and we should be good to go


----------



## SunFloridaDisney

Corinascot- 
We drive from Cincinnati to Orlando, usually straight down 75, but last time we did the 77 to 95 trying to avoid Atlanta!

It wasn't bad, about the same time wise, but we did run into  a lot of traffic in SC.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Jamesbyr

This link does not work.


----------



## localdriver

This coming week is Race Week in Daytona. There are major races at the Speedway the 17th thru the 20th.

If your route is I-95 south to I-4, I would suggest a deviation in Jacksonville using I-10 west to I-75 south to Orlando.

The traffic backups can be massive. Unless you are going to the races, avoid the Daytona area.

Just my opinion.


----------



## cmonroe

areno79 said:
			
		

> Oh yes, the folks at AAA know me very well
> 
> I just put a hold on a room for Pop Century for May 1-May 7 directly with Disney using my AAA discount. $93 a night including tax...not too bad, but hey, at least it's not rack rate
> Last time we didn't get a Triptik but my grandpa's a truck driver and had us take this route through Maryland...it wasn't a highway, but it got us from having to go around Baltimore and DC. I think this time we'll try to do 95 down, although I hear 84 is a pretty nice drive



My wife does not like bridges or tunnels so we took I-84 to I-81 to I-77 to I-26 to I-95.  It was a nice scenic ride, but I believe it tacked on another 100 miles or so to our trip. I'd do it again, but I would leave during the day. Driving into New York through the mountains at night was difficult. It is very foggy, full of BST's and boring. By boring I mean, there are no lights, etc. Just woods, so if you are not a night driver you have little stimulation.

81 into VA. is very mountainous as well. You might want to keep that in mind considering the season you'll be travelling in. It was August for us, so we had to deal with some rain wasn't too bad though.


----------



## areno79

Thanks for the tip, Craig  I'm hoping 95 won't be too bad at night, plus my husband isn't comfortable going any way he's "not familiar with"...he's got no sense of adventure  My main concern is NYC, which is HORRIBLE during the day...I figure at 10:00 at night it shouldn't be too bad


----------



## cmonroe

areno79,

Would you mind posting your ride experience down and back when you return?
I'd be interested as you as I live about 15 minutes from Salisbury, so my ride would essentially mimic yours going down 95.


----------



## areno79

Sure, Craig...we're practically neighbors!  We drove down last in Feb. 2003, so I'm sure some stuff has changed, but here's a synopsis of our drive:
-Leave Portsmouth, NH at 4:00am on Saturday.
-Stopped in CT at a rest stop for a bathroom break (won't EVER do that again if possible...gas prices were so high, and some guy was going car to car asking for money)
-Arrive NYC around 8:30am (traffic was heavy, but not stopped, so that was a plus)
-Stopped in the middle of the NJ turnpike to get gas..also expensive, but necessary.
-Took 301 from Delaware to Virginia...long and boring. It wasn't even a highway really, will NEVER go that way again, although we did get to avoid Baltimore and DC 
-Jumped back on 95 in VA and cruised the rest of the way. Stopped in Fredericksburg for gas.
-Stopped in Florence, SC at about 10:30pm and stayed at a Super 8. Another lesson learned...it was nasty, next time I'll pay the extra $20 a night for clean sheets.
-Sunday morning, got up at 6 and had breakfast at Waffle House. We finally got back on the road around 8 am.
-Stopped in Savannah, GA and got gas.
-Hit Fla, stopped at first FL rest stop to take pics and wash up. 
-Stopped in Ormond Beach, got some supplies at the Walmart (very clean), and ate lunch at Cracker Barrel. Also got gas. 
-Got to our hotel in Downtown Disney at about 4 pm...we hit MAJOR traffic going through downtown Orlando, we were in bumper to bumper traffic for almost 45 minutes. 
Going back was pretty easy. We left Orlando around 4am again, except we stayed on 95 the whole time, and ended up stopping in Maryland for the night. The next day we were stuck in traffic in NYC for 2 hours!! I'm hoping that by leaving in the late afternoon/evening this time, we can avoid the heavy traffic in NYC, Washington, and Baltimore


----------



## cmonroe

Amanda, 

It's your one year anniversary(congrats by the way) so I'm not sure, but do you have any children? I have two kids 1 and 4 and was curious if you did that trip with little ones.


----------



## areno79

Thanks, I can't believe it's been 1 year already!  The last trip we made was just me and DH (well, FH at the time  ) We had a very uncomfortable sports car, so we had to stop every 3 hours or so just to stretch...tall people in a little car just isn't fun!  
This time we're taking my cousins, 9 and 11, and we've got an SUV now, so we're hoping the ride will be more comfy. Plus, most of the driving will be at night when they're (hopefully) sleeping.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirlfrien

Hi Amanda,

I just had to say "hi" as I was born in Portsmouth, NH!   Lived there until my 30's when I moved to Manchester.  Now I'm in Florida (and just outside of Disney).

Any way - HELLO!

Smiles,

Holly


----------



## areno79

Hi Holly, what a small world! I went to college in Manchester, but I'd MUCH rather be in Florida!


----------



## ebarj1098

Everyone posting lately seems to be from NH!    But just in case...  I'm driving down from central WI and am looking for suggestions on where to stop, how many stops (with a 2 & 4 yr old), etc.  This will be my first time doing the planning and driving, though I have been the passenger before.  Thanks.
Jen


----------



## cmonroe

ebarj1098 said:
			
		

> Everyone posting lately seems to be from NH!    But just in case...  I'm driving down from central WI and am looking for suggestions on where to stop, how many stops (with a 2 & 4 yr old), etc.  This will be my first time doing the planning and driving, though I have been the passenger before.  Thanks.
> Jen



ebarj1098,

Last year was our first year driving to WDW, so we probably have a lot of fine tuning to do on our next trip.  Having said that, we had my DS (7months at the time) , my dd (3.5 at the time), DW, MIL and FIL on the trip. I'd like to say because we had so many people in the car that it increased the amount of times we needed to stop. My first question though is your 2yr old potty trained, or wil she/he be by the trip?  MY DD was, and I thought she was going to be the reason for numerous stops. But, it turned out to be the opposite. My DS was the reason for many stops because of diaper changes. Yes, we got to stretch at the same time, but it certainly increased the number.

I'm not sure what the mileage is for WI, but it looks as though it's roughly the same distance as New England.  We actually used 2.5 days to get there. We left early Friday morning and stopped in VA on Saturday night and then Daytona on Sunday night. Woke up and drove an hour to WDW. It was nice, but I'd like to be able to do it in a shorter time. My wife wants to actually take longer. 

The number of gas stops will actually depend on the gas mileage your  car gets divided by the number of total miles to WDW. The number of food/rest stops will depend on what time you leave on a particular day, how many stops for regular meals and how many stops for "potty" breaks.


----------



## cmonroe

areno79 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I can't believe it's been 1 year already!  The last trip we made was just me and DH (well, FH at the time  ) We had a very uncomfortable sports car, so we had to stop every 3 hours or so just to stretch...tall people in a little car just isn't fun!
> This time we're taking my cousins, 9 and 11, and we've got an SUV now, so we're hoping the ride will be more comfy. Plus, most of the driving will be at night when they're (hopefully) sleeping.



Amanda,

Do you remember if you had to pass over many bridges or go through many tunnels in the north eastern portion? My wife has a fear of bridges and tunnels, which is why we looped around through PA on the last trip.


----------



## areno79

You do have to go over a bridge in NYC, and one in NJ/PA/MD area when you're going down 95. No tunnels that I can recall, which I'm more fearful of. I guess I've seen that movie Daylight with Sylvester Stallone too many times!  

I sure hope you never take a trip to VA Beach/Norfolk area...the Chesapeake Bay Bridge is like 13 miles of bridge/tunnel combo!


----------



## areno79

Oh, I found this sight, which has maps for all the different states:
http://www.mapathon.com/
Pretty good resource if you don't have an atlas/map handy


----------



## timandlesley

I don't know if this has been posted on your thread yet but if I was going to have a car in Disney I would want to know this. I just noticed on the Main disboard today that there is a message in regards to tons of speedtraps being set up around and inside of Disney property. You would want to check that out before you go. Hope this helps someone.

Lesley


----------



## cmonroe

areno79 said:
			
		

> You do have to go over a bridge in NYC, and one in NJ/PA/MD area when you're going down 95. No tunnels that I can recall, which I'm more fearful of. I guess I've seen that movie Daylight with Sylvester Stallone too many times!
> 
> I sure hope you never take a trip to VA Beach/Norfolk area...the Chesapeake Bay Bridge is like 13 miles of bridge/tunnel combo!



Yeah I traveled on it when I was younger. It was a amazing. 
My wife wouldn't think so though


----------



## ChrisNif

Hello Everyone,
This is my first post but I thought I'd just relate some of my personal experiences.  I live in Southern NJ. South of  I 195 but North of the AC Expressway.  I have driven the trip to Mouse World 9 Times (im an energetic 23 year old)  Most recently with my future mother inlaw, sister in law, neice (6) and my fiance.  Our trip direct via 95 is typically 14-15 hours door to door, however i learned something this trip, I maintained our schedule but the excitment of the trip made us leave after breakfast instead of right before dinner, we arrived at the ASMo at 4:30A and had to wait almost 6 hours for a room to shower etc.  at this point being up 24+ hours in a car with a 6 year old, i think you get the picture.  

I'm just looking forward to april...so exciting, i get married on the 16th, celerbrate my mother in laws birthday the 18th, leave late the 18th for Disneymoon (POFQ) leave disney the 25th to be home for wifes birthday on the 26th (Sharing that with family) and we are going to virginia beach the following weekend and coming home for my birthday the 1st of may ....

Ill have better things to say next post i promise !

Chris


----------



## areno79

That's a good tip, 4:30 AM is def. a little early for me to feel the Disney magic  
Congrats on your upcoming wedding, and your birthday is also my 1st anniversary (which we'll be in Disney for) so happy birthday!


----------



## ChrisNif

areno79 said:
			
		

> That's a good tip, 4:30 AM is def. a little early for me to feel the Disney magic
> Congrats on your upcoming wedding, and your birthday is also my 1st anniversary (which we'll be in Disney for) so happy birthday!


 
Yeah this honeymoon trip we're leaving after dinner and im going to see about a repeat performance of my  3rd time making this drive where i completed the journey in just shy of 14 hours.  Being we're leaving at 7-8pm the 18th with checkin on the 19th i dont forsee any issue with the room not being ready tho.  We should roll in around 9-10am.

Question: I'm used to taking the exit for 192 to get to the all stars (i think thats the exit, i know you drive thru the gates, past pop century and then you have to make a couple turns.)  This time I'm staying at POFQ, any help with what exit on I-4 to take?

Thanks


----------



## Nebsky

Sorry, cant give you any directions, but we will see you there.

We arrive on Mar 19 for 9 days and 8 nights.  

We stayed in All Stars and Pop before our December trip when we stayed at Coronado Springs.  What a difference.  Mucho better if you ask me.  Not nearly as crowded.  I cant imagine the difference between the Moderates and the Delux.


----------



## ChrisNif

tmatthews said:
			
		

> Tips on driving from the NJ shore/Philly Area to Orlando. We are tentatively thinking of leaving at 3pm from shore so that would be around 5pm from Philly and drive through. There are 2 drivers and 3 children , 13,9, and 19 months. We thought it easier for the kids if they sleep through the night but I wonder how my husband and I will feel! Any hints are appreciated. I should add we are headed down over Easter......



Im 23 and have driven with teenage friends 7 times and with my family (Fiance 20, MIL 55, SIL 33 Handicapped, & Niece 6) just this december.  I live in Ocean County East of the Parkway so I think We're in the same boat as far as drive distance.  I took rt 72 to 70 295, then got on 95 in delaware and drove the whole ride straight thru.  I've typically done the drive in 15 hours but figured 18 with the 6 year old needed more potty breaks.  We were anxious and left early (10am) made it to disney at 4:30a the next morning.  My honeymoon in april my wife and i are leaving at 7pm and expect to be showered and ready for our 1pm priority seating at the Cali Grill 

Chris


----------



## Tinkerbell10403

My boyfriend and I are both 19 and when we went to WDW last November..we flew. But we are planning to go back this Summer...and we will definately be driving. Its only 10 hours...plus car trips can be fun! Also, its very convienent to have a car so that you dont have to depend on the buses all the time.


----------



## JoeCathyAngelina

Our Trip to WDW 3/26/04: Miles Stopped Time
Boston to Walt Disney World: 1:00pm 
Boston to New Jersey 212 212 6:00pm
N J to Aberdeen MD 183 395 9:07 pm
MD to Rocky Mt NC 266 661 1:36 AM
NC to Florence SC 209 870 4:40 am
SC to S Newport GA 210 1,080 7:58 am 
GA to WDW 251 1,331 12:00 PM
Started, Friday, 3/26 0 1:00pm 
Finished, Saturday, 3/27 1331 12:00pm 
A 23 hr trip with 5 stops along the way down 
76 gallons of gas, $131 for the gas, 17.78 mpg 58mph 
Driving around WDW 21 

The Real Trip Home: Miles Stopped Time
Walt Disney World to Boston: 11:00 am 
WDW to St Augustine FL 116 116 12:44 PM
FL to Savanah GA 178 294 3:55 PM
GA to Florence SC 174 468 6:22 pm
SC to Battleboro NC 181 649 9:30 pm
NC to Aberdeen MD 295 944 2:17 am
MD to Bloomfield NJ 181 1,125 5:30 AM
NJ to Boston, MA 237 1,362 9:30 am
Started, Friday, 4/02 11:00 am 0 
Finished, Sat, 4/03 9:30 am 1362 
A 22 1/2 hr trip with 6 stops on the way home 
81 gallons of gas $126 for the gas 17.58 mpg 60.5mph 
Driving around WDW 62 

157 gallons, $257 for the gas, $44 tolls, 17.68 mpg, 59.2mph 2776 

The traffic was a mess from Hartford through Delaware on the way down.
It rained from North Carolina to Boston, Mass. on the way home

Me and my wife alternated turns driving our Nissan Xterra when we stopped for gas. My 3 year old held out a lot better than I thought she would on the way down and on the way back to Boston.

This year we're flying down.


----------



## areno79

Thanks for the info, Joe...very helpful to see where we'll end up at what time


----------



## Sandy22

cmonroe said:
			
		

> It is very foggy, full of BST's and boring.



Just curious...what's a BST?


----------



## cmonroe

Sandy22 said:
			
		

> Just curious...what's a BST?



No problem. Big Scary Trucks!


----------



## elsa2304

We are thinking of driving down in Feb. from MI. Has anyone does this before? How is the drive usually (seeing as it is winter)? Has anyone driven down during snow?
Thanks so much!


----------



## FWFamily4Life

I have when I was younger with my family, We used to go the 2nd week of Feb and on 2 occasions got stuck on 75 for hours in snowstorms 6"+. It was slow travel but we always made it. Since it is now march the likelyhood of big snowfall diminishes so you should be okay. except you are probably getting plenty of snow today. anyway timing your travel to miss the rushy hour traffic in Dayton, Cincy, and Atl are the most important issues.   It is not that bad of a drive but as you probably know people like to drive very fast on I-75
There is a link for exits on I-75 ://www.i75exitguide.com


----------



## csmommy

Hello all, what a wonderful thread!  

We , DH, DS(9), DD(6) & myself, are planning to drive from Westchester County NY to Disney in April.  We are hoping to leave 4:00pm Friday the 15th & our reservation at WDW isn't until the 17th, & I would love to be there at 8:00am.  We are going to need to stop & sleep.  Should we just drive straight through & spend the night at a $35.00 HoJo's right next to WDW to catch up on our sleep?  How would you do this?  Thanks!


----------



## cmonroe

csmommy,

I can't speak from lots of experience, because we made the drive last year for the first time from Massachusetts. Having said that, I would say it depends on your sleep tendencies and how well you both drive at night. To drive straight through you're obviously going to have to share the driving.  And IMHO, the non-driver will need to sleep  in order to drive safely on their next shift. 

For our experience, I would have preferred to continue driving through, sharing the driving with my wife, but neither of us are very good "sleepy" drivers. Meaning we both  need lots of sleep to function. We also had a 7month old and a 3.5 yr old in the car.

With your kids being older, this should not be a problem, as they might complain, but understand the "need" to get to WDW.  

We left at midnight Friday night and I drove through the morning till around 5 pm where we stopped in Roanoke, Va. 

Woke up next morning, left (late) around 8 am and arrived in Jacksonville around 6 pm. 
We got a bite to eat, then drove another couple of hours to Daytona Beach to our hotel.

We woke up and left around 8 the next morning and arrived in WDW between 9:30 and 10 am.

The thing to keep in mind is that we had to stop multiple times for feedings (son and diaper changes). You will not have to stop quite as much.  You also have about 5 or 6 hours less of a drive being in NY already.

I don't know if any of that helps, but there is my 2 cents.


----------



## ChrisNif

csmommie,

I dont know how much farther north you are from me (central NJ) but i know i personally have made this drive 6 times as a solo driver with the family  .   Not that i couldnt let someone else drive, i just didnt feel a need to, We leave just before dinner time, and grab burgers from bk/mcd and drive until the fuel runs out (for me just past fredricksburg va) at about 9ish the latest.  We then fuel and bathroom, get back to going again and stop again at south of the border (open 24/7 gas & bathrooms and a few of the shops) normally like 2am then we get gasoline in kingsland georgia (exit 3 just before florida) and everyone's up is like 7am we get breakfast around jacksonville and normally hit disney prior to lunch time.  Last trip i did this with on this time schedule it was me and DW2b, we checked in at 12:30 grabbed a snack at the food court (ASMo) and took turns showering and naping and we were out in the parks by 4pm (AP's we dont mind getting a late day start)

I think if i was in your boat, and could handle the night drive (2 drivers would make it somewhat easier im sure) I would leave around lunch time the day before your ressie starts and plan on getting there just as rooms become available, nap, shower, pool, unpack, and depending on your ticket media hit the parks late or goto downtown disney.

Thats just me....they say i'm crazy because ill drive NJ-WDW-NJ for a 3 day weekend (1-1/2 park days)

Chris


----------



## cmonroe

ChrisNif said:
			
		

> .....Thats just me....they say i'm crazy because ill drive NJ-WDW-NJ for a 3 day weekend (1-1/2 park days)
> 
> Chris




Chrisnif, 

I am jealous and amazed that you are able to do that. Oh and yes, I think you're crazy too!


----------



## cricket429

Will we be sharing the road with anyone this coming week?  We are leaving Thurs. the 17th around 1:00am (so I guess that would actually be the 18th) Driving are far as we can get, hopefully GA, then spending the night and finshing on the 19th.  Hoping to be at Disney by 1:00 at the latest Saturday. It is myself, DH and DD5.  
DH will be doing most of the driving but will give him a couple hour break during the day. I cant drive at night. 
This is our first trip and instead of the negatives of driving I am thinking of it as a big adventure. 
Any suggestions or tips are welcome.  
Also, I have checked out a couple places to stay in SC but does anyone have any suggestions for GA if we make it that far?


----------



## disneyfamilyofpieps

We are headed to Disney from Boston on April 14th and driving for the second time.  We will take 81 to 84 and so forth as it was an awesome trip last year.  Anyone else headed down around that time?
Jen


----------



## cmonroe

disneyfamilyofpieps said:
			
		

> We are headed to Disney from Boston on April 14th and driving for the second time.  We will take 81 to 84 and so forth as it was an awesome trip last year.  Anyone else headed down around that time?
> Jen



Pieps,

I would love to say yes, but we are not. We took that route last year from Boston. May I ask if you have family with you, what ages are they and where and how much you stopped? I'd like to compare it to our trip.

Thanks.


----------



## Drcell01

We are planning on leaving Syracuse, NY at 7 pm on Apr. 16th and driving straight through (DW and I will take shifts) and plan on checking in at hotel by 3pm on Sunday. We have done this drive many times but never straight through.


----------



## java

Trying to decide where to stop.  We have 2 small children(one very small) and 2 older preteens.  We are giving ourselves a head start on day one and plan on leaving around 4PM from western NJ.  I was thinking on stopping around Roanoke Rapids NC- but should we go a little further?  We have done this trip about 5 times now.  Oh and we also drove to MiamiYes MIAMI for a long weekend wedding.(it was my brother and we had a newborn then too)


----------



## Mac and Us

We're leaving on Friday 4/1.  We (sister & I) drove straight through about 10 years ago.  We drove a car and had my brother in law to be and 2 neices (ages 9 & 13).  This time we will be in a motorhome and it will be DH, DD(3) and myself.  

We are starting at noon on Friday. We had planned to stop for a few hours around Fredericksburg, VA but we're now talking about driving through the night to make it easier for our DD.  We are going to try taking shifts so we won't be totally exhausted when we get there.  

The trip is approx. 1500 miles and 26 hours according to the Good Sam Trip Planner. That doesn't include stops for gas, and stretching. 

If we can pull this off we hope to arrive around 5pm on Saturday.


----------



## ChrisNif

java said:
			
		

> Trying to decide where to stop.  We have 2 small children(one very small) and 2 older preteens.  We are giving ourselves a head start on day one and plan on leaving around 4PM from western NJ.  I was thinking on stopping around Roanoke Rapids NC- but should we go a little further?  We have done this trip about 5 times now.  Oh and we also drove to MiamiYes MIAMI for a long weekend wedding.(it was my brother and we had a newborn then too)



Glad to see another NJ'er who is willing to drive   

I'm in eastern NJ, between Toms River and Manahawkin, and always drive straight through.  I dont really take shifts, i normally let everyone sleep because once im in the world it like i get hit by lightening, and even after a 15-16 hour drive overnight, im ready to rock after a shower and we're normally in the parks till close the first night.  

Your in Western NJ so just for timing i'd put you just a tad north of trenton.  You should be able to hit 295 quite easily and its a straight shot from there.  If you do plan on stopping I'd say your right on for a 4pm leaving if your figuring on stopping between 10 and 11pm, but if your kids can sleep in the car and you and your other half can drive at night, i would be more or less inclined to push through the night and wake them to the superise of breakfast  near daytona, and the news "we'll see mickey before lunch time"

Just my suggestion as this is how i handled my recent trip in december, and how i plan on handling my next "family" trip in december of this year.  My next trip is in a few days right after my wedding, and i plan on leaving monday the 18th at about 9pm and getting to disney for lunch.

Good Luck and enjoy your trip.

Chris


----------



## ChrisNif

Drcell01 said:
			
		

> We are planning on leaving Syracuse, NY at 7 pm on Apr. 16th and driving straight through (DW and I will take shifts) and plan on checking in at hotel by 3pm on Sunday. We have done this drive many times but never straight through.



Good luck,

I drove up to rochester from here once and figuring the hour from syracuse to rochester off the trip and the overlaps off the trip you've probably got about a 18-20 hour drive ahead of you,  I dont see 3pm sunday being any kind of problem to make unless you hit some major traffic incident which is doubtful.

I dont know exactally which direction you would go (from south jersey to there i know i could have taken 5 different ways, so im sure there are quite a few ways down from there) but i wish you the best of luck.

My only tips i can give you from my experience of straight thru driving, try to leave a bit earlier, i never get tired until its like 4am no matter what time i leave, and when i do get tired i have to stop driving (try to plan gasoline around your body helps) walk around, get something to drink and munch and then im normally good.  This 4am "break" keeps me good till breakfast, and im normally in disney a few hours after breakfast when i drive down.  

Enjoy your trip  

Chris


----------



## kerry34

disneyfamilyofpieps said:
			
		

> We are headed to Disney from Boston on April 14th and driving for the second time.  We will take 81 to 84 and so forth as it was an awesome trip last year.  Anyone else headed down around that time?
> Jen




  We are leaving the same day from Central Mass.  Planning on heading out with my gang (DH,  Mom, and 5 very excited children) around 3am.  Have a great trip.


----------



## java

I would love to drive straight through but...I am breastfeeding(sorry if TMI) and that means plenty of night time feedings that we would be stopping for.
I really wanted to post to say Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!!!!
Bring on the band......  




			
				ChrisNif said:
			
		

> Glad to see another NJ'er who is willing to drive
> 
> I'm in eastern NJ, between Toms River and Manahawkin, and always drive straight through.  I dont really take shifts, i normally let everyone sleep because once im in the world it like i get hit by lightening, and even after a 15-16 hour drive overnight, im ready to rock after a shower and we're normally in the parks till close the first night.
> 
> Your in Western NJ so just for timing i'd put you just a tad north of trenton.  You should be able to hit 295 quite easily and its a straight shot from there.  If you do plan on stopping I'd say your right on for a 4pm leaving if your figuring on stopping between 10 and 11pm, but if your kids can sleep in the car and you and your other half can drive at night, i would be more or less inclined to push through the night and wake them to the superise of breakfast  near daytona, and the news "we'll see mickey before lunch time"
> 
> Just my suggestion as this is how i handled my recent trip in december, and how i plan on handling my next "family" trip in december of this year.  My next trip is in a few days right after my wedding, and i plan on leaving monday the 18th at about 9pm and getting to disney for lunch.
> 
> Good Luck and enjoy your trip.
> 
> Chris


----------



## cmonroe

java said:
			
		

> I would love to drive straight through but...I am breastfeeding(sorry if TMI) and that means plenty of night time feedings that we would be stopping for.
> I really wanted to post to say Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!!!!
> Bring on the band......



Java, we ran into the same issue. Our DS was 7mo on our trip. Daytime feedings slowed the trip down a bit. But you have to to what you have to do!


----------



## jenr812

java said:
			
		

> I would love to drive straight through but...I am breastfeeding(sorry if TMI) and that means plenty of night time feedings that we would be stopping for.
> I really wanted to post to say Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!!!!!!
> Bring on the band......



When I was nursing, I used to hang over the carseat to nurse     Not terribly comfy, but it helped!


----------



## cmonroe

jenr812 said:
			
		

> When I was nursing, I used to hang over the carseat to nurse     Not terribly comfy, but it helped!



Ouch!!!!


----------



## wooly5

We're planning on driving to Disney from Boston.  We'd like to leave June 24th(ish) and return by July 5th(ish).   We've got a two week window - but would rather make it shorter.  This will be a total suprise to our kids, who get out of school on the 23rd.

We've got three kids and would like to stop at various places along the way - spending only 4-5 nights at Disney.  We'll be traveling in our SUV and we all, including my kids, love to drive.  I'd like the trip to be a more leisurly and scenic one rather than rushing to get down and back.  Also, my parents will be down there from the 26th - 1st and we'd like to suprise them.

Does anyone have any suggestions?  How far is Virginia Beach off of 95?  I was also thinking of the furniture outlets and North Carolina.

We're Vacation Club members - so stoping at Hilton Head would be nice before getting to Disney.  If I remember right, that's only 5 hours away from Orlando, correct?

I'm terrible at timing things!  I've been sitting here for two days reading posts, maps, etc. and can't get myself organized.

I hope some of you may find this fun to plan our trip.

Thanks.


----------



## areno79

VA Beach is a nice detour if you got a couple extra days, but I would suggest Richmond or Williamsburg. Busch Gardens or King's Domininion are great places to stop at on the way down to Florida  Don't forget a stop at the beach...what about a couple of days in Daytona or Cocoa Beach?


----------



## ChrisNif

I totally agree with the poster above, 
A detour to virginia beach is nice, but williamsburg is a very choice destination.  
We live in NJ and have annual passes to busch gardens and disney, but not great adventure (which is only 30 minutes from my front door...hmmm)  I highly suggest the area.  I would also recommend you stop in north carolina at JR's which is a huge store with lots of sales always...you cant miss it the signs are almost as frequent as SOtB.  I also recommend the russel stouffer (sp) chocolate outlet just north of JR's...Cant remember the exit number 197 or something off 95...
Dont foreget you can stop off in DC for a day and see some museums too or the balitmore aquarium if thats your thing.  There is a nice "wild animal" park in virginia beach too, i just forget the name of the place.

Honestly, if i stopped everywhere that i wanted to on teh way to disney, it'd take me 2 weeks to drive 

Chris


----------



## wooly5

Thanks for both your posts.

My kids are 10 and (2) 8yr. olds.  We'd rather not do any more amusement type things, since we're going to Disney.  We also have the issue of traveling during the July 4th week - which is concerning.  My first thought is to do a beach - be it Myrtle or Virginia.   But I'm open to all suggestions.  South of the Border looks fun as well.  We'd like to be at Disney for a Sunday night stay (the 26th) and leave Friday afteronon.

Also, we're planning on driving TO DISNEY down 95 since we'll be leaving early Friday morning - probably around 4 or 5am.  The weekend traffic shouldn't be that bad.  The trip home is another issue.  I don't want to drive up 95 during the holiday week.  Any suggestions?


----------



## cranbiz

What are your plans going down? Are you going to go straight thru or are you stopping for the night?

From MA, I usually leave aroung 5PM and drive thru arriving in the Orlando area mid afternoon. I would do that on Thursday instead of 5am Friday if your plans are to make Orlando your first destination. That way, driving at night, you make better time . We normally stop at SotB for breakfast at about 8am. We have missed all of the traffic in NYC and DC. At 5am you run the risk of DC rush hour on Friday afternoon.


----------



## langin

To Wooly5

We are driving down in August from New Brunswick, Canada (we border on Maine) with my 12 yr old and twins 9 yrs old (all boys) for our first WDW trip.  On the way we will just want to get there, but on the way back we want to stretch it and stop a few times, we would like to spend the day in DC and visit the museums.

Does anyone have any suggestions where else we could stop?


----------



## wooly5

Yes, our plan is to drive to Orlando with only 1 stop, but on the way back, making it more of a second vacation.

I'd love to leave at 5pm - but since my husband and I work all day long, I think we'll be too exhausted to do that.  How long do you think would it take us to get from Boston, past the DC area?  We thought by leaving around 4am, we'd be more rested and the kids would be able to enjoy the ride.  

I don't know - maybe I'll have to rethink the 5pm thing.

Thanks.

Nancy


----------



## langin

We are leaving our home in NB Canada around 4:00 pm and are hoping to drive at least 24 hours with kids sleeping through the night, with a few breaks to eat and etc.. (my DH works night shifts so he'll be ok to drive through)  We are hoping to get as far south as SC or even GA then stop for the night so our drive will be much shorter the next day!

We've never done it before so I think we have to have a "wait & see" attitude and try to be relaxed about it but be well prepared and informed.

Wish us luck!


----------



## DisneyMomOfThree

Boy, I thought we had a long drive coming from Raleigh, NC.  We leave at about 9/10 pm and drive straight through and arrive around 6/7 am.  DH and I take turns driving while the kids DS6, DS3 and DD1 sleep.  When we stop it is for gas, potty breaks, and to switch drivers all in one stop.
  This is the dance you do if you have had one too many cokes during your drive time.LOL


----------



## cranbiz

Wooly5

It's 8-9 hours to Baltimore and roughly an hour or so to Alexandria.  Fredericksburg is not a bad place to stop and it's about another hour from Alexandria.

I'm leaving Friday for Deltona. I'll give you better times when I get back.


----------



## cmonroe

langin said:
			
		

> We are leaving our home in NB Canada around 4:00 pm and are hoping to drive at least 24 hours with kids sleeping through the night, with a few breaks to eat and etc.. (my DH works night shifts so he'll be ok to drive through)  We are hoping to get as far south as SC or even GA then stop for the night so our drive will be much shorter the next day!
> 
> We've never done it before so I think we have to have a "wait & see" attitude and try to be relaxed about it but be well prepared and informed.
> 
> Wish us luck!



Whew! I agree with DisneyMomOfThree! I thought driving from New England was a long haull! Good luck langin! Be safe!


----------



## wooly5

For those of you who have made the trip before.  Is it possible to drive from Boston to SOTB, leaving Boston early morning (4- 5 am) and arriving in SC by dinner time or a bit later?  

The timing looks good on paper - but we've never done it before.  

WOOLY5


----------



## cmonroe

wooly5 said:
			
		

> For those of you who have made the trip before.  Is it possible to drive from Boston to SOTB, leaving Boston early morning (4- 5 am) and arriving in SC by dinner time or a bit later?
> 
> The timing looks good on paper - but we've never done it before.
> 
> WOOLY5



Wooly5,

We didn't take 95 down from Boston so I can't say specifically. A question people might have is: Are you bringing children? If yes, what age? Younger children can be variables when calculating stops, etc.

If it helps, our experience was traveling from: 

I-90 -> I-84 -> I-81 to Roanoke, VA for our first stop.
We had 4 adults, dd 3.5 and ds 7mo
Ds was still breastfeeding and obviously using diapers, so we had to stop more frequently for him (and my in-laws, but that's a different story    )

We left at midnight on Friday and arrived in Roanoke around 4pm on Saturday.


----------



## wooly5

Thanks for the reply.....

Our boys are 10 and (2) 8yr olds.  I think my husband will require more stops than them!  We'll be taking our Suburban with food and drink packed into our plug-in cooler.  I'd like to make it to SOTB for a stay, breakfast and some shopping.  I know the boys will love that area - plus I want to have a shorter drive time the next day.  I don't want to push ourselves though.  

Can I ask why you don't do 95?  Is it the traffic?


----------



## cmonroe

Sorry I forgot to mention that. My wife has a major fear of bridges. So rather than make her anxious on what's supposed to be a happy vacation, we go around. It's a little longer, but very nice ride. I will ask her on our next trip if she'd be willing to try it on the way down. If she finds it not too bad we might return that way as well. I really don't want her to stress on our trips.

One other thing: I have had family members take 95 and they say it's great. However, they say DC traffic is terrible. If you end up leaving at 4 am, I would say it's highly possible you might hit rush hour there. Anyone else comment that's  left at that time?


----------



## areno79

We drove down 95 from Portsmouth, NH, left at 4 am, and reached SOTB around 9 or 10...so we just ended up crashing in our hotel room.


----------



## wooly5

We'll be leaving at 4am on a Saturday morning.  Hopefully there won't be alot of rush hour traffice for a Saturday.  What do you think?

Amanda...

How many stops did you make on the way and what was the ride like?  Can you recommend hotels in that area and would you do the same drive again?


----------



## areno79

We stopped about every 3 or 4 hours, even just to switch drivers or stretch our legs. It really helped break the long drive up  We took 301 around DC (through Maryland) so we could avoid that traffic, but we still hit 4:00 traffic, although I'm sure not nearly as bad as it would've been on 95. We actually stayed in Dillon at the Super 8. Do NOT stay there...it was horrible! I would've rather paid an extra $20 just to sleep in a clean safe room  There was a Hampton Inn there that looked okay, but there are so many hotels, I'm sure most of them would be okay, just be careful of the $30 rooms!


----------



## langin

Where exactly is South of the Border?  

I have been hearing so much about it and apparently can't miss the signs when we get close, some think it's a must and some say drive by it, but with kids who are 12 and 9 (twins) , all boys, it could be fun??!!??

Is it a place to stop for a few hours or a place to stop for the night, depending on where it is?


----------



## cmonroe

wooly5 said:
			
		

> We'll be leaving at 4am on a Saturday morning.  Hopefully there won't be alot of rush hour traffice for a Saturday.  What do you think?
> 
> Amanda...
> 
> How many stops did you make on the way and what was the ride like?  Can you recommend hotels in that area and would you do the same drive again?



Wooly5,

I talked to my BIL. He said he's made the trek on Saturday and that there is traffic but nothing like the weekday. It's most likely a better situation on Saturday, but I guess it could be hit or miss as well. Anyone made the trek through consistently on Saturday?


----------



## cranbiz

South of the Border is in Dillon SC. It's right at the NC/SC line on Rt 95.

It's a place that one should stop at at least once in their lifetime. It's unique and very tourist trappy but it can be welcome diversion. The food (at breakfast anyway) is good, not great but it's filling, and hot. It's also very reasonable.

We always stop there for breakfast, potty and to stretch. I don't buy gas there unless I screwed up along the way.


----------



## langin

Hello again,

So glad to have found this particular site,  you have been the most helpful!

We are planning on driving (as you know), for us it's a 28++ hour drive.  As mentionned before, we plan on leaving arund 4:00pm from New Brunswick, Canada and driving for about 5 hours or so, we are crossing the border in Calais, Maine, we had decided not to get passports because all we needed was drivers license and birth cert but now I am a little worried! Then we will be stopping around 9:00pm for a "before sleep" break (pee, gas,etc..) then another 9-10 hours till we stop for breakfast (hopefully, the kids can sleep through the night), my husband will be coming off night shifts so hopefully he can drive through. Then we continue on another long day, again hopefully get 10 hours or so (5 hrs before lunch and 5 hrs after lunch)!  So hopefully we can get in 24-25 hours of driving in before we stop for the night.

Here is my question, we were thinking of going around the big cities, taking the I84 to Scranton, PA then the I81 then the 64 to Richmond or take the 
I77 then 26 to join up the I95 mid SC making us miss the SotB) so pls help with the routing!!!!


----------



## baileybelle

Hi langin...I would definitely do the 84-81 route to avoid the big cities.  Last October we took 84-81-66-17-95.  I wanted to go to 77-26-95,  but there was a Nascar race the day we would be passing by Charlotte, NC so we opted for 66-17-95.  This year we will be taking 77-26 instead.  Alot of people I know go 84-81-77-26 because the drive is beautiful and a lot less stressful than 95.


----------



## cmonroe

Baileybelle,

We took the 84-81-77-26-95 ride last August from Mass. It was beautiful! It does add miles onto the trip, but what a nice ride. The only advice I would have is to avoid driving through 84 in NY late at night. It's very foggy, there are no lights and many many tractor trailers.  I don't like driving late at night and this was the toughest portion for me as there was little stimulation to help you stay awake!

Most of the roads in that area look like what's in this picture.
http://www.nycroads.com/roads/I-84_NY/


----------



## baileybelle

cmonroe... my husband and I will be on our 1st empty nest trip to WDW and we are going to take our time getting there.  We plan on leaving Maine on a Sunday around 11am (I have to work sunday morning) and drive to Harrisburg, PA.  Monday we plan on driving to around Brunswick, Ga.  Tuesday on to SOG at WDW for 7 full days of adult Disney!!!  Same plan on the way back.  More leisurely, less commando, and no night driving!!!


----------



## cmonroe

baileybelle said:
			
		

> cmonroe... my husband and I will be on our 1st empty nest trip to WDW and we are going to take our time getting there.  We plan on leaving Maine on a Sunday around 11am (I have to work sunday morning) and drive to Harrisburg, PA.  Monday we plan on driving to around Brunswick, Ga.  Tuesday on to SOG at WDW for 7 full days of adult Disney!!!  Same plan on the way back.  More leisurely, less commando, and no night driving!!!



That sounds great!


----------



## langin

Baileybelle,

Can you tell me how long you think this will take you, from ME to Harrisburg PA and then from PA to GA, I am always trying to figure out how loooonnng it's going to take us from New Brunswick.

Thanks


----------



## langin

Another question

If we are driving a long day from let's say Harrisburg PA to somewhere in SC, I just read that that is very boring, do they mean the I95?  We will be coming in from the 81,84??, is this a nicer drive, what will I be looking at?


----------



## cmonroe

langin said:
			
		

> Another question
> 
> If we are driving a long day from let's say Harrisburg PA to somewhere in SC, I just read that that is very boring, do they mean the I95?  We will be coming in from the 81,84??, is this a nicer drive, what will I be looking at?



I-81 runs through Harrisburg. We were on this road our last trip. I don't believe 95 goes anywhere near Harrisburg. It's not an exciting ride, but very scenic!


----------



## cranbiz

OK, 

I finally got the high speed connected at the FL house. These were my times traveling down rt 95 Friday night and Sat morning.

This was by far the most traffic I have ever seen . You could tell New England was going on vacation.

Rt 44 Carver to NYC (GW Bridge) 4 hours (we sat in traffic for 30 minutes, this is the first time this has happened at 10:00PM

Rt 95 / NJ TPK to Baltimore 4 hours (Stopped in Carey's Junction NJ - Exit 1 The Flying J truck stop for gas and a light snack (Gas is about .10 a gal cheaper than the turnpike). The NJ TPK rest areas had unbelievable backups, the last one was almost 2 miles long)

Baltimore to Fredericksburg VA 1.5 hours

Fredericksburg to Dillon SC (South of the Border) 3 hours 45 min Stopped for breakfast 30 min

Dillon to Savannah GA 3 hours 30 min

Savannah to Jacksonville  2 hours

Jacksonville to Deltona  2 hours

Total time including gas stops, bathroom and food breaks and a stop at Harbor Freight outlet in Dillon (I'm a sucker for discount tools)

22 Hours.

We didn't push it, travelled with traffic, most ot the time we were at speed limit or 5 to 10 above.

I'll be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## areno79

Wow, traffic in NYC at 10:00 at night? We're leaving NH at 5:00pm, and hope to reach NYC at about 10:00pm, just so we could avoid the traffic. Maybe it won't be so bad on a Friday night (the 29th)


----------



## baileybelle

Langin...It's about 8 hours from Southern Maine to Harrisburg.  I'd say about 11 hours from Pa to Georgia and another 4-5 to WDW depending on traffic on I-4.  Last year it took us 23 hours of driving time taking 84-81-66-17-95-4.  That doesn't include our stop overnight in NC. I'm really not sure how much longer it will take us using 77-26.  People I've spoken to about this route say mileage wise it may be a little longer, but time wise it's shorter because of less traffic.  This is a very scenic route because you spend a lot of time in the mountains.  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## cranbiz

Areno79

I think it was because everyone from MA, RI and CT were leaving on vacation. I have never had that problem before in the several times since Sept that I have gone at that time. There was just soooo many other New Englanders on the road that It just had to be the reason. I have also never seen the backups at any of the NJTPK rest areas that I saw.

I'm sure that you will have better luck


----------



## areno79

I hope so, Cranbiz!


----------



## bdcp

We returned by Amtrak on Sunday from Rhode Island.  Because of the Red Sox, spring break for RI (not sure about other states but it was on the news in Providence) and the Boston Marathon, we heard the airports were really crowded also.  We saw traffic in CT at around 5 pm or so from the train and it was almost at a standstill.  It was heavy at almost every point the train was close enough to I-95 til it got too dark to see the roads from the tracks when we left NY.


----------



## taurus8012

Drcell01 said:
			
		

> We are planning on leaving Syracuse, NY at 7 pm on Apr. 16th and driving straight through (DW and I will take shifts) and plan on checking in at hotel by 3pm on Sunday. We have done this drive many times but never straight through.


I would hope you can give me your insight what time you started ,where you stoped etc. 1st time driving with the kids 15 11 and 4 .


----------



## Drcell01

We just returned this past Thursday evening. DW, DD (14), daughter's friend (15), and myself.

Our departure was about 6:45 pm from Syracuse, NY and made our first stop in Gibson PA (about 115 miles from home) because they have one of the lowest gas prices on the east coast ($2.07 per gallon). From there we drove I-81 south through the Harrisburg PA area where we gased up again (low gas price and liquid for ourselves). We got to North Carolina about 2 am and switched drivers and refueled. Continued on and passed South of the Border around daybreak stopping in Santee, SC for a breakfast break (about 1 hour).We refueled, switched drivers again and I drove the remainder to FL where we arrived too early to check in to hotel (2:30 pm) and went to DTD before arriving at hotel about 3:30pm.

Suggestions:

Try to time travel through Washington DC area to weekends and non-rush hour times.
When traveling through Washington DC use HOV lanes no matter what time of day. (Backups were noticed on return trip (non HOV lanes) even at 11 am on a Thursday.
Lowest gas prices were at exit 104 in Northern VA ($1.98 per gallon) and Brunswick, GA ($2.04 per gallon).
Highest prices were in NC ($2.23 per gallon).
Also be aware that even smaller towns have rush hour traffic and be ready for sudden stops. We witnessed an accident on Thursday afternoon in Fredrick, MD where a car did not notice the backup at an off ramp and locked up the breaks and drove their SUV into an embankment, fliped, and stopped by hitting a tree. Driver was ok but understandably shaken.

Daughter and friend had CD players and VCR TV combo in back of SUV.

I hope this helps. If you have other specific questions please post.


----------



## bdcp

Frederick, MD isn't really a small town. I know people commute to the DC area everyday from as far North as Harrisburg, PA and as far south as Richmond.  I have to pass through Frederick on my way up to where my DS goes to college in PA and I intentionally avoid rush hour because traffic through Frederick is the worst part of the trip.  Even HOV lanes aren't necessarily free sailing.  We used the DC beltway as little as possible and bypass most of I-95 using other routes depending on where we're going.  That said, DC beltway is easier to travel early on Sat and Sun mornings and weeknights after 8pm or so.  Beware though at night there is usually construction somewhere on I-95 in MD or VA. They use the less busy hours to work on the roads.  We've driven to DW once and multiple times to Alabama and Texas as well as north on I-95 to NY and Philly. We always leave early in the am to get out of the metropolitan areas before traffic picks up.


----------



## Selket

We leave this Friday (29th) from the DC area (I know how to avoid our traffic and the bridge project!).   Has anyone who has driven down 95 recently encountered any major roadwork/delay?  

My 3 year old is a type 1 diabetic and we try to plan for construction delays in advance - sometimes we really need to stop and eat at a certain time.  Of course I have plenty of stuff in car if we really get stuck.


----------



## areno79

We're leaving Friday too, so I'd like to be as prepared as possible!


----------



## Drcell01

Other than the normal construction in the DC/NVA area (this has been going on since I lived there in the early 80's) there were no major construction issues from NVA to Orlando. It was an un-eventful drive for us last week other than the accident we witnessed in Fredrick, MD.


----------



## taurus8012

Drcell01 said:
			
		

> We just returned this past Thursday evening. DW, DD (14), daughter's friend (15), and myself.
> 
> Our departure was about 6:45 pm from Syracuse, NY and made our first stop in Gibson PA (about 115 miles from home) because they have one of the lowest gas prices on the east coast ($2.07 per gallon). From there we drove I-81 south through the Harrisburg PA area where we gased up again (low gas price and liquid for ourselves). We got to North Carolina about 2 am and switched drivers and refueled. Continued on and passed South of the Border around daybreak stopping in Santee, SC for a breakfast break (about 1 hour).We refueled, switched drivers again and I drove the remainder to FL where we arrived too early to check in to hotel (2:30 pm) and went to DTD before arriving at hotel about 3:30pm.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> Try to time travel through Washington DC area to weekends and non-rush hour times.
> When traveling through Washington DC use HOV lanes no matter what time of day. (Backups were noticed on return trip (non HOV lanes) even at 11 am on a Thursday.
> Lowest gas prices were at exit 104 in Northern VA ($1.98 per gallon) and Brunswick, GA ($2.04 per gallon).
> Highest prices were in NC ($2.23 per gallon).
> Also be aware that even smaller towns have rush hour traffic and be ready for sudden stops. We witnessed an accident on Thursday afternoon in Fredrick, MD where a car did not notice the backup at an off ramp and locked up the breaks and drove their SUV into an embankment, fliped, and stopped by hitting a tree. Driver was ok but understandably shaken.
> 
> Daughter and friend had CD players and VCR TV combo in back of SUV.
> 
> I hope this helps. If you have other specific questions please post.


I wanted to avoid that D.c. area all together have you ever took 81 down towards viginia and took 64 towards richmond than get on 95 does anyone know how much time would be added to the trip . I hear its very pretty


----------



## Drcell01

Hi Taurus 8012,

We are just across town from you in Cicero near Lake Oneida. We have traveled down 81 the way you are describing but only to travel to Nashville, TN. We lived in the NVA are for a few years in the early 80's and the blue ridge mountains that start near Front Royal, VA are very nice (mostly in the fall).  However, if you are trying to get to WDW as quickly as possible then this route that you are choosing is "out of the way" as much as two additional hours to your travel as you will be going further west and then traveling east on I-64 to get back to I-95.

My suggestion would be to travel the direct route during "off-peak" hours.

Have a great trip!


----------



## taurus8012

Thanks for the information; My company transfered me from Buffalo to the Syracuse area 5 years ago and since I have refused several transfers because my wife (who is my universe but not Disney crazy   like myself) absolutely loves the Liverpool area. Question I see that you are a DVC member ; Do you feel thats its worth it ?


----------



## cheyennemama

Our plan leaving Western MA is to leave right after lunch.  Stop in NJ (family is there) for dinner and then leave NJ once the traffic dies down (won't hold our breath though....anyone not knowing NJ- it's mostly traffic 24-7.  LOL).  So we'll leave NJ around 7-8pm and drive through.  2 kids- 3.5 and 20 mos.  DVD player in minivan but we pray they sleep through the night.  DH wants to stop at SOTB.  I've been and have zero interest!  lol!  We hope to hit WDW at 4pm since that's check-in.  

Anyone see any major problems in our plan?....minus the 2 tiny kids who will hate being in the car.  Yeah, we'll make potty stops and McD's playarea stops.


----------



## cmonroe

cheyennemama said:
			
		

> Our plan leaving Western MA is to leave right after lunch.  Stop in NJ (family is there) for dinner and then leave NJ once the traffic dies down (won't hold our breath though....anyone not knowing NJ- it's mostly traffic 24-7.  LOL).  So we'll leave NJ around 7-8pm and drive through.  2 kids- 3.5 and 20 mos.  DVD player in minivan but we pray they sleep through the night.  DH wants to stop at SOTB.  I've been and have zero interest!  lol!  We hope to hit WDW at 4pm since that's check-in.
> 
> Anyone see any major problems in our plan?....minus the 2 tiny kids who will hate being in the car.  Yeah, we'll make potty stops and McD's playarea stops.



cheyennemama,

Is your 20 month potty trained? The reason I ask, is because when we went down in 04, our ds (7months at the time) required many more stops for diaper changes than we anticipated. It seems that his wet diaper tolerance went down because he was in his seat.  Having said that, we are guilty of many diaper changes on normal days though, so this may not be an issue for your child. Just a thought.


----------



## cheyennemama

20 mo is not potty trained.  Even my 3.5  yo is barely potty trained.      I also notice they drink more cups out of boredom when in the car.  So yeah, we'll have to stop I guess every 3-4 hrs for that.  And once they're out of the carseats, forget about it!


----------



## dreamer423

cheyennemama said:
			
		

> Our plan leaving Western MA is to leave right after lunch.  Stop in NJ (family is there) for dinner and then leave NJ once the traffic dies down (won't hold our breath though....anyone not knowing NJ- it's mostly traffic 24-7.  LOL).  So we'll leave NJ around 7-8pm and drive through.  2 kids- 3.5 and 20 mos.  DVD player in minivan but we pray they sleep through the night.  DH wants to stop at SOTB.  I've been and have zero interest!  lol!  We hope to hit WDW at 4pm since that's check-in.
> 
> Anyone see any major problems in our plan?....minus the 2 tiny kids who will hate being in the car.  Yeah, we'll make potty stops and McD's playarea stops.



Has your DH ever been to SOTB?  IMHO the signage leads to the biggest letdown.    Goodluck on your drive


----------



## ChrisNif

dreamer423 said:
			
		

> Has your DH ever been to SOTB?  IMHO the signage leads to the biggest letdown.    Goodluck on your drive



I Second That!   

SOTB is a worthy place to use the bathroom, and spend about 10-15 minutes to add another shot glass or bumper sticker to your collection to say "yup been there" but it is certainly not the "all day event" some people think it is before going there.  On our trip in december we stopped there TRYING to waste time (left too early in the day, by about 6 hours, due to anticipation).  I couldn't get everyone to enjoy staying there for more then a 1/2 hour.  JR's in NC however is a dynamite place to stop and shop if your schedule allows, there is also a Russel Stover Chocolates outlet near the "Smiths Chevron" (dont know what exit but its well advertised somewhere just north of JR's)

Everyone have a safe trip...I dont get to do it again for 7 more months   

Chris


----------



## KFriedhoff

Will be going to Florida / WDW from Nov 7-19. First thought we would fly but now are thinking of driving so the kids can see some sights. We live in Iowa City and according to expedia it is about 1300 miles. I want to make the trip in two days but have no idea where to try to get to the first day. We will have our 13,12 and 3 year old with us. Are we nuts for trying to drive?


----------



## Ziggie

KFriedhoff said:
			
		

> Will be going to Florida / WDW from Nov 7-19. First thought we would fly but now are thinking of driving so the kids can see some sights. We live in Iowa City and according to expedia it is about 1300 miles. I want to make the trip in two days but have no idea where to try to get to the first day. We will have our 13,12 and 3 year old with us. Are we nuts for trying to drive?



Well, as someone who has traveled almost the entire continent of North America by car, I don't blame you for trying to drive. However, I think with 3 kids you might want to take a wee bit longer to make the trip. Can they handle staying cooped up in a car for so many hours a day?


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

Hello all,

We will be driving this year,
On the way down from CT to Lorton Va to pick up Autotrain,

On way back thinking about I4 - I95 -I26-I77-I81- I84-RT7-HOME
or I81- I78 -I287 -I87/I287 -I95-HOME

Visiting Luray Caverns, picking up skyline drive at
Shenandoah Nat'l Park -Thornton Gap Ent, Va


Thoughts on best route, for 4 day return trip home, and places to stay in

Ridgeland, South Carolina
around Fancy Gap, Virginia

Skyline Drive or Hagerstown, Maryland


----------



## Cannot_Wait_4Disney

KFriedhoff said:
			
		

> Will be going to Florida / WDW from Nov 7-19. First thought we would fly but now are thinking of driving so the kids can see some sights. We live in Iowa City and according to expedia it is about 1300 miles. I want to make the trip in two days but have no idea where to try to get to the first day. We will have our 13,12 and 3 year old with us. Are we nuts for trying to drive?



Really, one problem is, the density of places to stay isn't equal along all segments of your trip.  I'm assuming you will be using the I-24. 
But if you're only overnighting once, I'd say leave fairly early the first day (say like it's a work day) then stop somewhere between Chatanooga and Atlanta (Inclusive).    Once past Atlanta, there are only 3 places between there and Gainesville, FL  with a sufficiient mix of hotels to stop and rest if you get tired. .  They are far between.  You don't want to be an hour forward or an hour back to the nearest place if you suddenly get tired.  So planning to overnight somewhere between Chatanooga and Atlanta is your best bet.


----------



## taurus8012

KFriedhoff said:
			
		

> Will be going to Florida / WDW from Nov 7-19. First thought we would fly but now are thinking of driving so the kids can see some sights. We live in Iowa City and according to expedia it is about 1300 miles. I want to make the trip in two days but have no idea where to try to get to the first day. We will have our 13,12 and 3 year old with us. Are we nuts for trying to drive?


   We are driving from Syracuse New York for the 1st time instead of flying (the kids 15,10,9,2 and wife  decision they hate to fly  ) this board gave me the spark I needed and I see the cost savings got to buy cool stuff for van (double moniter portable dvd player 238.00 from Walmart) I got that idea from this board (full of info). That alone will be a life saver for trip I highly recommend this purchase. we will be leaving in 42 days     cant wait July 16th to 23rd at the CBR


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Though admittedly we're not as far from Disney as you, we have made the drive 3 times from Northeast PA and truly enjoy it.  My son & I both suffer from severe motion sickness on planes plus my son is allergic to motion sickness meds!  But at this point, I think we'd drive anyway, even if this weren't true.  We've seen so many interesting things & met many wonderful people along the way.  We do the trip in 2 days - staying over in South Carolina the first night.  It's incredible the feeling you get when you first see the palm trees - you know you're getting close to Disney.  My son likens it to the anticipation of Christmas Eve!

There are other fun things to do in the car, in addition to the DVD players.  There are many audio books available on CD as well.  These allow you to see the sights while still having something to occupy your mind.  There's even travel bingo - something we're planning to try on our next trip.  The return trip does often need a little help since you're leaving Disney.  That's usually when we try to have something to occupy our time.

Lots of pixie dust coming your way for a wonderful trip.  We're anxiously awaiting our Disney RoadTrip#4 in November! 

Jessica


----------



## dandee00

Langin: I'm interested in hearing how you make out with your trip in August. DH and I are driving in January from Fredericton...Not that far from you! We went to CAA and got triptik and maps. We got a route mapped out to avoid the big city areas. I know it will take us a bit longer. DH will do most of the driving, if not all of it. So we figure it will take us 3 to 4 days to get to WDW. Maybe longer if we run into bad weather. I think 8 to 10 hours on the road is enough for us. 
I was so excited to find this site!


----------



## langin

We are getting very excited about our trip.  I hope it all goes well, I just found out I have a meeting with my supervisor in 2 weeks, there have been rumours of cutbacks so I really hope this is not what this meeting is all about, cross your fingers for me!!!

Thinking positively ++++++  We were planning on getting there quickly and taking our time on the way back, except now DH & I have Rolling Stones tickets so the drive back may be not so leisurely. 

Our kids have never travelled that much or far so I have to keep telling myself " it's going to be an adventure !!! "


----------



## dandee00

Langin: Hope all goes well with your meeting with supervisor. Maybe it's good news...like you are getting a more permanent positon with better benefits.  
The Rolling Stones concert will be awesome. Some of the people I work with will be going. Just an hour or two away from it.
Have you any idea where you will be stopping on the way down to Disney, or what roads you will be using?
I agree, it will be quite an adventure for you. And that's before you get to Disney.


----------



## langin

We are still debating about the route, we may just go straight down the I95 or may turn off towards Scranton PA, then down the I81?? then hook onto the I95 again after bypassing the big cities, we are still unsure.  My DH works shift work so we will start out our trip as he is comiing off nights, so he can drive trough the first night.  We are leaving Moncton around 3:00 pm then driving through the night then all day the next day then stopping for the night, hopefully in SC or in Savannah , Georgia (or maybe we won't make it that far!!!), it's about a 28-29 hr drive and we hope to get in at least 24 ++ hrs in the first haul! Then a shorter day the last day!  My DH wants to stop at " South of the Border" in Dillon, SC, tacky tourist place that needs to be done at least once in a lifetime! LOL!!!  On the way back we were hoping to stop in Washington DC for a night and check out the Smithsonian (which is several musuems) because all the museums are free! 
BTW, I only work part time so maybe my meeting is about offering me full time, send positive vibes))))))))))
Talk to you soon!


----------



## peteymuri

My family and I just returned from FL two weeks ago.  We are from MA.  There were 8 of us travelling in 2 cars, 4 adults in one car, two adults and 2 kids (5 and 2).  We left our house at 3 AM.  We made it to NYC by 5:45 AM.  We stopped for breakfast at 7 in NJ to map out wether to follow AAA or just go I95.  We followed AAA directions to bypass the major cities.  What a major mistake that was we got onto I81 and the rain started to come down.  You could barely see the next car in front of you.  The highway at times was down to 1 lane due to contruction.  About 2 hours into this bypass route we decided to find the quickest way back to 95.  We then hopped on to RT 83 to pick up 95 in VA.   We stopped for lunch at 1PM.  We jumped back into the car and go stuck in a 20 mile back up in VA.  It took us 4 hrs to get through the traffic.  We ended our first day in Lumberton, NC at 9 PM.  It was a long day of travelling for the eight of us.  We were on the road the next morning at 5 AM.  We made to FL by 11 AM.  We stopped in Daytona for lunch and then headed over to  Pop Century to check in.  The return trip was great.  We came home on Memorial day weekend. We expected to hit a ton of traffic but didn't at all.  We did stay over in DC.  The next morning we were going to site see but they had expect 1.5 million people for a concert.  We decided to head straight home.   Over all the trip was great and the kids were no problem in the car.  The adults were the ones complaining.


----------



## dandee00

Langin
Here are some positive vibes for you.   
It would be great to go from pt to ft!!!! I wish you all the best. I also work PT. Some days the Disney trip is the only thing that keeps me going. 
We were just discussing our route tonight. It seems we're taking the opposite approach. We may take 4 days to get there and only do 7 hours of driving a day and enjoy some of the trip. But who knows that could change.
Talk to you soon!


----------



## theterms

We drive from NW NJ and take I-95 the whole way (beginning in Philly). I am always on this website http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm checking gas prices, where to stop to eat, etc. Also lists hotels. Great site!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

theterms said:
			
		

> We drive from NW NJ and take I-95 the whole way (beginning in Philly). I am always on this website http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm checking gas prices, where to stop to eat, etc. Also lists hotels. Great site!



I'll second that - it is a Great site!  Plus they sell a spiral bound book that lists all the exits with what's available etc - even radio stations & what they play.  It's available using PayPal.  That way we bring it along & I make notes right on the pages!

Jessica


----------



## bdcp

peteymuri said:
			
		

> My family and I just returned from FL two weeks ago.  We are from MA.  There were 8 of us travelling in 2 cars, 4 adults in one car, two adults and 2 kids (5 and 2).  We left our house at 3 AM.  We made it to NYC by 5:45 AM.  We stopped for breakfast at 7 in NJ to map out wether to follow AAA or just go I95.  We followed AAA directions to bypass the major cities.  What a major mistake that was we got onto I81 and the rain started to come down.  You could barely see the next car in front of you.  The highway at times was down to 1 lane due to contruction.  About 2 hours into this bypass route we decided to find the quickest way back to 95.  We then hopped on to RT 83 to pick up 95 in VA.   We stopped for lunch at 1PM.  We jumped back into the car and go stuck in a 20 mile back up in VA.  It took us 4 hrs to get through the traffic.  We ended our first day in Lumberton, NC at 9 PM.  It was a long day of travelling for the eight of us.  We were on the road the next morning at 5 AM.  We made to FL by 11 AM.  We stopped in Daytona for lunch and then headed over to  Pop Century to check in.  The return trip was great.  We came home on Memorial day weekend. We expected to hit a ton of traffic but didn't at all.  We did stay over in DC.  The next morning we were going to site see but they had expect 1.5 million people for a concert.  We decided to head straight home.   Over all the trip was great and the kids were no problem in the car.  The adults were the ones complaining.



1.5 million in DC for a concert?  I dont' think so. It would be extremely crowded.  Who told you that?  I live about 25 miles outside of DC.  The Memorial Day concert held downtown on the mall probably had less than 100,000 people attending.   I can't find the numbers.  The US Park Service usually does estimates.   The mall areas were crowded, but people attend the concert and go home when it's over since most live in the DC metro area.   Too bad you  missed the sites based on those bad numbers.


----------



## langin

We are driving in August to WDW and I think everything is set , except we are still debating about the route, I95 vs going around the big cities (I84,I81). I am pretty sure we will be going around the NY, Phil, Washington areas in the middle of the night or very early in the morning so we can get around the am traffic no problem. But can anyone tell me how many hours difference between the 2 routes, the I95 according to all info is about 27-28 hrs of driving and swinging around the other way is how much longer????????

 

Forgot to say we are coming from New Brunswick, Canada. We border on Maine


----------



## dis fan

I will be driving down from eastern Pa and will take 81 to 77 to 26.  I am told this is a more enjoyable route compared to 95 and takes about the same amount of time.


----------



## dandee00

langin said:
			
		

> We are driving in August to WDW and I think everything is set , except we are still debating about the route, I95 vs going around the big cities (I84,I81). But can anyone tell me how many hours difference between the 2 routes, the I95 according to all info is about 27-28 hrs of driving and swinging around the other way is how much longer????????


Langin
We went to CAA and got a map and a TripTik done up for us to miss the major cities. It looks like it is approximately the same amount of time as the I-95. Maybe because you can avoid some of the traffic jams. You must be getting excited about your trip?!


----------



## dis fan

Can anyone tell me how long of a drive from orangeburg to wdw?  Thanks.


----------



## cricket429

We stayed in orangeburg, sc overnight and we left around 8:00am. I would say it took us about 5 to 5 1/2 hours to get to Disney.  I would highly recommend the Holiday Inn Express in Orangeburg but call ahead. They get booked.


----------



## dis fan

Thanks for the info! We're leaving soon on our second trip to wdw (first time driving).  Sounds like orangeburg is a good place to stop after driving 14 hours.


----------



## java

OK our trip from NJ to FL is almost here and now I am in freak out mode.  Thinking I don't have enough stuff to keep the kids amused.  I need to get snacks(when in doubt feed them)  and still pack! 5 days and counting!!


----------



## duck_adoo

Cast: DH-Mr. Insominaic except when driving, myself, 2 9yo dd's, and 2 yo dd (not potty trained).We're heading out on Friday 8/19 and planning on leaving at 4:00amish. We have driven down one other time and left on a Friday at about 6pm. While it worked out well with the kids (pre 2 yo), it wasn't the best. My concern this time...
1.  is either 95 or not? I wouldn't go through NYC, seeing as we'll probably be getting there at about7-8am. 
2.If we do decide to do 95, how can we avoid DC?We did hit traffic in DC on our last trip. 
3. Do you think it would be a good idea to stay overnight at SOB? Then finish the trip the next day?According to mapquest..it's about 13 hours to SOB then 7.5 to Orlando?

Thanks!


----------



## cranbiz

DC is about 7-9 hours from RI/MA depending on traffic and driving habits. Leaving at 4am puts you there aroung lunch time. I don't think that you should have a great traffic concern then.

SOB is about 7-8 hours from WDW. I guess it's up to what type of accomodations you want. The motel there is clean but not fancy. If you have never been to SOB then it's worth stopping there to experience the classic roadside attraction with all of it's tackiness and the food there is not bad and reasonable. Gas is not, you can find gas for .05-.10 less further down the road.

I always stop at Pedro's diner for breakfast. $4.95 for  2 eggs, toast, potato/grits and meat. Decent food, cooked to order.

There are better places to stay along the way if you need/want higher standards. Santee and Lumberton are places with much better choices.

I take it that you don't like/want to drive at night. Personally I leave from our part of the world at about 4-5pm. I drive all night and avoid traffic everywhere.

Good luck and have a great trip.

Doing it again on Friday night.


----------



## nanalisa

dis fan said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! We're leaving soon on our second trip to wdw (first time driving).  Sounds like orangeburg is a good place to stop after driving 14 hours.



If you are in Orangeburg and like South Carolina barbeque, try Duke's for dinner.  It's incredible.


----------



## MeetingMickeyin2006

I just found out that renting a car the week after Christmas is going to cost us $700, and that our flight could be as much as $1000!!!!!!!!!!  I am seriously considering giving hubby the ok to just drive us down, but I am terrified of interstate driving. (I'll be the passenger) I am so scared of all of the semis and other crazy drivers!!! 

We would be driving from NE Oklahoma, leaving EARLY in the morning on December 26th. What are your thoughts on traffic on the interstates the day after Christmas?


----------



## JimFitz

Any driving stories for us?  I am looking to see reports from people who drove straight through from the Northeast


----------



## JoeCathyAngelina

JimFitz said:
			
		

> Any driving stories for us?  I am looking to see reports from people who drove straight through from the Northeast


Start at page 1 and read your way through the pages.
My story is on page 5.
good luck


----------



## duck_adoo

We drove from RI to Atlanta then onto Orlando in  Aug 2001. We were planning on driving straight through, but stopped to sleep for a couple of hours in a rest area in Virginia. We left at about 6:00 pm on a Friday. Slept from about 3:30-6 in Virginia then arrived in Atlanta at around 4. I think Atlanta is actually a little farther because we had to drive across North Carolina. My dd didn't think we ever be through NC! On the way back, we left at around 10-10:30 on a Sat. from Florida. Stopped at about 7 in NC then arrived home at about 6-7 at home. We drove 95 all the way. We're driving down again in 28 more days!! Changes this time...we're leaving at about 3-4am to do most of the driving during the daylight hours. I think that'll work better for us. Also, will set up ressies at Santee, SC. And check w/dis board members for recommendations. The last place we stopped was AAA approved but was terrible. We ended up leaving there at about 4am from our stop. Our dd's were 7 at the time of our last trip. They are now 9 and we also have 2yo dd. I have a thread in this sticky about drving from New England and got some really great tips. Flip through and you'll see it. If you search for 'For those who have driven from New England' it should pop up.
Good Luck!
Cheryl


----------



## Mac and Us

I guess you could say we drove straight through with a few stops for "rest".

We drove a MH @ 55-60 MPH so it took us a longggg time.  

We left on a Friday at 11:45am and drove until 11:30pm where we stopped at a walmart in Maryland.  We slept 2 hours and started driving again.

Heavy winds in N. and S. Carolina made driving difficult so we stopped at a rest area in s. carolina for 2-3 hours to take a nap and have a late lunch.

We arrived at Fort Wilderness at midnight on Saturday.  36 hours total.  

The return trip was 32 hours driving time plus 6 hours for sleep.


----------



## kerry34

We drove straight through on the way home on our last trip in april.  I am not in a hurry to ever do it again.  Left Orlando at 7am and got home to central mass around 8am the next morning.  We were completely wiped.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

Hi all,

Need some advise,

We will be taking the autotrain down to wdw
driving from CT to VA   via Pa.

Leaving Aug 3rd making a stop in mericanicsberg pa
The hitting I270 to I 495 to i95  to arrive in Lofton VA

Question now, with construction on I495, I95  how much time should we allow from PA to VA.

Is there a better way 

Thanks


----------



## bdcp

Depends on time of day.  I-270 can be a parking lot and traiffic is usually heavy all the time.  Look into taking Rt 15 from Mechanicsburg south to VA.  For us, that's how we avoid I-95 since we live in Loudoun County, VA.  My DS goes to school near Harrisburg, PA and it takes us 1 hr 45 minutes door to door to his school.  You can avoid some of the DC beltway by taking I-66 from Rt 15 and then there's a couple of routes from there, either to I-495 or  a couple of more local roads/highways.  I never drive on I-270 unless I absolutely have to which is almost never thankfully.

Regardless I would go early and plan on killing time near Lorton rather than trying to figure out how to get there "on time".


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

Hi bdcp,

Thanks for the tip,

Iv been looking at the map and it looks like I can take 15 all the way to I66,  Then VA-7100s to VA123s   or  VA100s to I95s at exit 170

What kind of taffic can I expect on a Thrusday morning
This looks like about 3 hrs driving, depending on traffic.

Thanks for any advise


----------



## bdcp

Heading south in the AM there will be commuter traffic.  Yes, people commute from PA to DC.  It shouldn't be terrible though.  7100 is the Fairfax County Parkway and it is affected by rush hour as is I-66(heading eastbound in the am is very heavy).  What time were you looking at?  I'd say if you plan on leaving Harrisburg around no earlier than 7:45-8 am you would miss most of the traffic.   123 is the route I'm familiar with.  But, you sound like you have the routes figured out.  If you're on the road by 8-9 am you'll be in Lorton in plenty of time.  Be aware that Rt 15 becomes one lane each way just before you get to the MD/VA border at Point of Rocks.  It stays that way all the way to I-66 except for a very short stretch just prior to I-66. Even with an accident we had to go around on Rt 15 and heavy Sunday afternoon traffic, the longest it's ever taken me to get to the Harrisburg area is 2 hours and 30 minutes.  My oldest DS takes RT 15S to Rt 29S to go to school at UVA and has only run into occasional traffic.  We actually use that route to Rt 17 to go to Fredericksburg where we have family, just to avoid I-95.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

I am leaning toward Rt 123 to Lorton, 
I have been pouring over the maps since I got my AAA tripkit this weekend.  I didnt like the rt they were sending me, Thanks for the feedback on 15.

We will be leaving somewhere between 8 and 9 am,
so I hope we will be ok.  Dpnt need to rush, just need to arrive before 3,  so even if we run into major traffic I have plenty of cushion in this portion of the trip.


----------



## cranbiz

I just got back from a driving trip. The way down I had 2 drivers and was towing two motorcycles. I was only able to average 55 MPH and had to make a repair stop and had a 1 hour delay due to an accident in VA.

The trip took 29 hours (to Deltona, disney would have been another hour) - ouch.

We had no major construction or traffic delays using the I95 route from Cape Cod.

Coming home, I was by myself. Left Deltona at 6:15pm on Saturday.  Stopped at the rest area outside of Fredericksburg at 4:45am for about an hour and a half's sleep and was back in Carver by 3pm Sunday. I had 1 delay on the NJ turnpike due to an overturned TT unit at 16W which closed the highway and an accident in CT which blocked traffic for a half an hour.

21 hours with the delays and sleep time, I could have made it in 18-19 hours with a second driver and no delays.

The northbound side of I95 in MD had night paving going on and also in CT near Mystic seaport. The construction in FL on 95 thur I295 is getting better, but further down near Daytona is behind Jersey barriers but with narrower lanes. I4 between exit 114 and 111 has construction to widen the road going on at night and down near the John Young parkway exit is still ongoing.

The 16 mile mess in GA is ongoing but does not seem to be causing any delays.

Any questions, ask away.


----------



## SharkBait05

ChrisNif said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> I live in Southern NJ. South of  I 195 but North of the AC Expressway.  I have driven the trip to Mouse World 9 Times (im an energetic 23 year old)  Our trip direct via 95 is typically 14-15 hours door to door
> Chris



Hi Chris,
I live not far from you.  Did you ever keep track of how much you spent on gas in one trip?  I've been trying to figure out if it's more economical to drive versus fly (2 people) and rent a car down there.


----------



## siouxsan

We are driving from Ann Arbor , MI to Orlando. WE have 4 adults, 3 kids in 2 cars ..6yrs,3 yrs, 2 months are the ages. What's a good stopping point for the night if we are doing the trip in two days? We'd like a place where we can get a suite for all of us if possible.
Thanks!
Siouxsan


----------



## duck_adoo

Did you drive straight through on the way there? Also what time did you leave to go to Florida?
Thanks~
Cheryl


----------



## corinascot

We've driven from NE Oh a couple of times.  We liked the Country Inn and Suites in Huntersville, NC (north of Charlotte).  It's very new and clean and we stayed in a suite with a seperate bedroom.  It's a little over half way for you.  Avoid the Microtel in Statesville, NC.  Dirty.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

corinascot,

Glad to hear of the good report on Country Inn & suites . I have resevation's made for our trip down and back with them.


----------



## Andrea

we drove from atlanta to orlando and made it in 5 1/2 hours


----------



## cranbiz

Duck Adoo - I left at about 6:15pm and drove straight through. I had intended to leave about 4pm but had trailer troubles that I needed to fix before we got started. Then had a major breakdown involving the trailer that required some emergency Mickey Mouse (no offense intended twards our favorite mouse) repairs that took an hour - on the Cross Bronx expressway no less. 

My trip home was more like it. If I has two drivers I would have been able to make it in about 19 hours, It took about 21 and I took a couple hour sleep break in Fredericksburg.


----------



## duck_adoo

Sorry to hear about your breakdown though. That must have stunk!! But at least it only took an hour to fix..wasn't like it had to be towed.That happened to us with our older 2 on the way to New Hampshire. Nothing like trying to fit 2 adults and 2 4 yo dd's in a tow truck! lol! It's funny now to me...I don't think it'll ever be funny to DH


----------



## siouxsan

We have always gone through Tenn into Georgia. Is this a mistake? I ended up booking a suite at the Sleep Inn and Suites in chattanooga.  
Siouxsan


----------



## markscns

siouxsan said:
			
		

> We are driving from Ann Arbor , MI to Orlando. WE have 4 adults, 3 kids in 2 cars ..6yrs,3 yrs, 2 months are the ages. What's a good stopping point for the night if we are doing the trip in two days? We'd like a place where we can get a suite for all of us if possible.
> Thanks!
> Siouxsan



We are driving from Muskegon, MI to Orlando in September.

We are leaving on a Friday afternoon, stopping in KY.

Staying at the Ramada Inn Cave City, KY.

Room rate $45 for 2 Queen Beds.

From there we are driving strait to Lake City FL (Right as you enter FL, 3 hours from WDW).

Days Inn rate $55.

Get up the next day and drive to our resort at WDW and hit MGM.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## dbogen

2 Years ago I printed the list of exits (hotels, gas and food) from the internet.  I thought it was the I95 site but now they want me to pay 5.95.  Am I remembering the site wrong or have they started to charge for the information.

Thanks
Deanna


----------



## dandee00

dbogen said:
			
		

> 2 Years ago I printed the list of exits (hotels, gas and food) from the internet.  I thought it was the I95 site but now they want me to pay 5.95.  Am I remembering the site wrong or have they started to charge for the information.
> 
> Thanks
> Deanna



 Hello Deanna,
Not sure if it was the same site you used 2 years ago, but I do now you have to pay for the information from the I-95 site. Did you try their discussion board? I'm not sure if you'd find it helpful or not. I decided to join CAA/AAA and got a TripTik because it was easier and geared to what I wanted.
Happy trails to you.


----------



## ntburns22

We are kind of torn right now which way to go. We live just about the same distance from 75 and 77. We are going in October. Any thoughts on which is the better way?


----------



## Ally&Alec's Mom

Hi, we are leaving oct. 7th from a little south of Syracuse, NY (Cortland).  We plan on leaving after school around 4-5pm appx. and plan on driving straight through, husband used to drive truck and is used to driving long distance at night.  I will drive when he needs a break.  I would like to know the alternate route everyone uses to avoid the cities on I-95.  We will start out on I-81 but what state do we need to cross back over to I-95?  Thanks for you help!


----------



## cmonroe

Ally&Alec's Mom said:
			
		

> Hi, we are leaving oct. 7th from a little south of Syracuse, NY (Cortland).  We plan on leaving after school around 4-5pm appx. and plan on driving straight through, husband used to drive truck and is used to driving long distance at night.  I will drive when he needs a break.  I would like to know the alternate route everyone uses to avoid the cities on I-95.  We will start out on I-81 but what state do we need to cross back over to I-95?  Thanks for you help!



Ally&Alec's Mom,

For our trip in 04 we left from massachusetts and took I-81.

We then caught I-77 South in Wytheville, Va.

Then caught I-26 East in Columbia, South Carolina.

Then in Whetsell, South Carolina, we jumped on I-95 South.

Not sure if you want to do the same, but that was our route!


----------



## Ally&Alec's Mom

Thanks for the reply!  

My parents take a similiar route (if not same), and they said it saves a lot of headaches with the bigger cities, even if we bypass the cities during non-busy times, they tend to be more confusing, if you are not familier with the routes, etc.


----------



## sbaldasare

Does anyone know of a good halfway stopping point from Central Ohio? We are starting out in the morning and would like to drive halfway the 1st day. Not going until November, but I like to have everything planned out! 
Any help would be great!


----------



## Ally&Alec's Mom

Can anyone help me with exit numbers for our route?     We will be leaving Central NY on Route 81 South exit 11, picking up Route 77 South in Wytheville, Va and/or Ft. Chiswell exit #72 & 81 (I believe) , then picking up Route 26 East in Colombia, SC Exit #??, then to route 95 South in Whetsell, SC exit #??, then we will be getting off I-95 before Jacksonville, Fl to catch Highway A1A.  We are not going directly to WDW but to Ocala to spend a couple days with parents.  I know it is the exit on I-95 directly after the Florida Welcome Center.  I have been on every states DOT website and cannot find the exit #'s except on the Virginia DOT site!  If you can just give me the websites to find this infor that would also be very helpful!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## baileybelle

81 to 77  is exit 81.  77 to 26 is exit 116.  26 to 95 is exit 169.  The exit after  the Florida Welcome Center is exit 373.  I got all my info from a great book I bought called The Next Exit.  I bought it a couple of years ago at Walmart and it is the best travel book I've ever bought.  Here's the website to order one  www.thenextexit.com


----------



## Ally&Alec's Mom

Thank you sooo much!  I searched high and low for those exit numbers on the web and didnt have much luck!  Maybe I will check out Walmart tonight for that book, might help in the future..thanks again!


----------



## Cannot_Wait_4Disney

sbaldasare said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a good halfway stopping point from Central Ohio? We are starting out in the morning and would like to drive halfway the 1st day. Not going until November, but I like to have everything planned out!
> Any help would be great!



Just don't go past Atlanta and certainly not past Macon.  Southern Georgia and Northern Florida along I-75 are very sparsely populated.  The only viable places to stop are usually far apart.  You don't want to get tired an hour from the nearest motel and get yourself into trouble.  The chatanooga to Atlanta Corridor has 3-4 decent places to stop if you get tired before you make Atlanta.  Chatanooga is a decent place to stop as well.


----------



## canwegosoon

Are there any tolls on the 81-77-26-95 route?  If so anyone have a total?  And a total driving time leaving from Syracuse? TIA


----------



## Ally&Alec's Mom

Im interested in knowing about tolls on the 81/77/26/95 route also.  We are taking the same route, leaving next friday from Cortland.  I havent heard of any tolls, this is the road my parents take when they head down every year.  They are snowbirds that escape CNY for FL!  Lucky Ducks!  Just a heads up too, we plan on using the Flying J truck stops for fuel, they seem to be much cheaper than the other brands and if you go on their website you can get a discount card which gives you another 1cent off each gallon!  There are about 5 locations on our route down to Fl.  Have a nice trip!


----------



## SunFloridaDisney

sbaldasare said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a good halfway stopping point from Central Ohio? We are starting out in the morning and would like to drive halfway the 1st day. Not going until November, but I like to have everything planned out!
> Any help would be great!



I'd agree with the poster who suggested somewhere from Chatanooga to north of Atlanta.  That sounds about right.  We used to drive it frequently, but from Cincinnati, so we would have a few less hours than you total.  
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## sbaldasare

Great. Thanks for the suggestions! That gives me a starting point!


----------



## K9pal

I haven't read through all 21 pages of this thread, so forgive me if this has already been mentioned.  We drive the I-75 route and usually stop overnite somewhere in GA.

Great travel websites:

http://www.travmatix.com  Put in your travel info, and find info on hotels and much more, exit by exit.
http://www.tripadvisor.com  Reviews of hotels by real people who have stayed there.

Another hint: When you cross a state line, pick up the free booklets at the welcome centers.  Lots of times we've found great discount coupons for hotels in those.


----------



## JimFitz

K9pal said:
			
		

> I haven't read through all 21 pages of this thread, so forgive me if this has already been mentioned.  We drive the I-75 route and usually stop overnite somewhere in GA.
> 
> Great travel websites:
> 
> http://www.travmatix.com  Put in your travel info, and find info on hotels and much more, exit by exit.
> http://www.tripadvisor.com  Reviews of hotels by real people who have stayed there.
> 
> Another hint: When you cross a state line, pick up the free booklets at the welcome centers.  Lots of times we've found great discount coupons for hotels in those.



Great Sites!!  I just printed out my trip plan for our drive in two weeks.  We are driving from  NJ and have navigation, but this trip plan lists everything.


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

We live in N/E Pa. and have driven the 81-66-17-95 twice before. One was in June and the other in January. 
  The January trip was more boring due to the lack of foliage. No leaves, no flowers, etc.
   Both trips were full of big rigs and a couple of traffic jams as well as construction, especially in Georgia.
    This time we will be driving in December, we leave on the 5th actually, and will take two days to drive, as I hate to drive in the dark. 

     I am considering taking the 81-77-26-95 route this time. I have a few concerns tho and was hoping you folks could help me decide.

     This route is mountainous. To me that says dangerous roads in winter time. Is this true?  Also it's said to be "sparsely populated". Does this mean it is a boring ride?  What about gas stations and food?  Places to stretch the legs and make pit stops?

     Has anyone done a comparison of the two before?  Lots of questions


----------



## cmonroe

7thdwarf/dopey said:
			
		

> We live in N/E Pa. and have driven the 81-66-17-95 twice before. One was in June and the other in January.
> The January trip was more boring due to the lack of foliage. No leaves, no flowers, etc.
> Both trips were full of big rigs and a couple of traffic jams as well as construction, especially in Georgia.
> This time we will be driving in December, we leave on the 5th actually, and will take two days to drive, as I hate to drive in the dark.
> 
> I am considering taking the 81-77-26-95 route this time. I have a few concerns tho and was hoping you folks could help me decide.
> 
> This route is mountainous. To me that says dangerous roads in winter time. Is this true?  Also it's said to be "sparsely populated". Does this mean it is a boring ride?  What about gas stations and food?  Places to stretch the legs and make pit stops?
> 
> Has anyone done a comparison of the two before?  Lots of questions



That is the route we took in August of 04. It is the only time we've driven, so  I cannot compare it to anything. 

What I can say is that a large part of 77 can be boring, but there were plenty of places to stop for gas and food. We didn't find ourselves worrying much about that.  When heading down through Roanoke, etc. It does become very Mountainous. We drove in the summer, so I couldn't say what the road would be like in January. I would imagine VA doesn't get that much snow during the year, so it might be ok, but again, I have no facts to back up winter-time driving in VA.  I can also tell you that I had no fear of driving through those mountains during the summer. However, it is clear they've had their share of issues there as there are a number of areas on the road that they make to stop trucks(tractor trailors) that lose their breaks.  Also most times there is nothing between you and the edge of the mountain, but a guardrail. 

So if it's dry, or rainy i'd say you'll have no problem going through there. The question though is what happens when temps drop below freezing. Hopefully someone else can add that point of view.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## welovedisneyx4

I live in Roanoke and will try to help a little.  The mountains going up 81 can get nasty in the winter.  77 can be a rough place anytime.  The elevation is pretty high and it can get bad w/ fog even if it isn't snowing.  It does allow for a beautiful view though if it's clear.  I will say that "generally" we don't get snow much in December in VA/NC...but don't hold me to that!!  We do get an occasional early snow storm.  

I think my advice, if you wanted to go that route, would be to check the weather the few days before you leave and judge from there.  You could always plan for 81-77 and if they are calling for bad weather, chose the other route.  

It isn't a bad drive, that is the way we go when we drive, but I understand your concerns about the weather.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Another route to consider -- 81-64-288-95






Take I-81 south to I-64 east near Staunton, going toward Richmond.  Just west of Richmond take Route 288 south (exit 175 IIRC; I know it's in the mid-170s).  At this point, 288 dead ends into 64 so there's only one way to go.  Route 288 intersects with I-95 between Richmond and Petersburg.

There may be heavy traffic on I-95 south, especially during the afternoon rush hour, but generally not too bad and will clear up after you get past Petersburg.  I know 288 is exit 62 on I-95 and Petersburg is around exit 52, so you honestly don't have much traffic.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

canwegosoon said:
			
		

> Are there any tolls on the 81-77-26-95 route?  If so anyone have a total?  And a total driving time leaving from Syracuse? TIA



From what the maps I looked at show, there are no tolls on that route.


----------



## baileybelle

7thdwarf/dopey:

   We just got back from our drive to WDW on 10/27.  On the way down we did the 81-77-26-95 route and found it to be very mountainous and at least an hour longer than the 81-66-17-95 route which we switched to on the way back home.  We also hit Charlotte, NC around 5:30pm which was a nightmare. They are doing some road work there.  4 lanes of traffic have been reduced to 2.  There are no tolls on either route.

 We saved a lot of time using the 295's around both Richmond, VA and Jacksonville, Fl. 

If you have any questions, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## dandee00

baileybelle said:
			
		

> 7thdwarf/dopey:
> 
> We just got back from our drive to WDW on 10/27.  On the way down we did the 81-77-26-95 route and found it to be very mountainous and at least an hour longer than the 81-66-17-95 route which we switched to on the way back home.  We also hit Charlotte, NC around 5:30pm which was a nightmare. They are doing some road work there.  4 lanes of traffic have been reduced to 2.  There are no tolls on either route.
> 
> We saved a lot of time using the 295's around both Richmond, VA and Jacksonville, Fl.
> 
> If you have any questions, I'll do my best to answer.



Hi  
I am curious to know how many days it took you to get to WDW, and how many hours you travelled each day. Any recommendations on places to stop, eat, rest, etc. would be greatly appreciated. You can pm me or answer here. 

 I am in the midst of planning for the travelling. We are in New Brunswick, not far from the Maine border.
Thanks.


----------



## cranbiz

In my experience 295 will only save you time in Richmond and Jacksonville if you arrive there during a rush hour timeframe. 

Normally from 6am to 9am and 3pm to 6pm. Times other than what I listed using 95 is normally OK unless there is some sort of problem.


----------



## kerry34

cranbiz said:
			
		

> In my experience 295 will only save you time in Richmond and Jacksonville if you arrive there during a rush hour timeframe.
> 
> Normally from 6am to 9am and 3pm to 6pm. Times other than what I listed using 95 is normally OK unless there is some sort of problem.



  We have always used 295 around richmond,  and I have often wondered if it was worth it during less busy traffic times.  As far as Jax goes,  we ended up going straight through on our last drive and omitted the 295.  It was around 2pm on a saturday and we got through very quickly without stopping until we hit the outskirts and there was an accident and we got stuck there.  We will be driving through Virginia on a saturday on our trip in DEC and I am thinking about just staying on 95 through Richmond this time around.  I am guessing we will be going through sometime early afternoon.  I cant imagine the traffic will be that bad on a saturday.


----------



## cranbiz

Yeah, weekends don't apply to the rush hour time frame.

I have done both, stayed on 95 and used 295. I don't feel that there is any advantage unless it's rush hour. I normally reach Richmond around 5am, Jacksonville can be tough though. If I'm not careful, it's 3pm and then I'm on 295. (Mon-Fri)


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

The only advantage to I-295 vs I-95 through Richmond outside of rush hours would be the speed limit.  The stretch of I-95 through Richmond is part of a "safe highway" initiative the state has begun and is being more heavily patrolled by the state police.  

With I-295, you have a 65 mph speed limit vs. 55 mph, and overall less traffic, which means less chance of congestion or accidents.


----------



## bdcp

We always drive through Richmond (non rush hour) if we're going south of there.  295 takes you out around and adds time to your trip.  295 used to be almost empty, but that has also changed.


----------



## baileybelle

Dandee00:  I sent you a pm.  If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## dandee00

baileybelle said:
			
		

> Dandee00:  I sent you a pm.  If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


Thanks   I got the pm. Very useful information.


----------



## baileybelle

To all you drivers out there.  Here is a book I highly recommend.  It's called "The Next Exit" and lists every major highway, their exits, reststops, and what can be found at each exit(gas, food, lodging, etc...) in the US and Canada.  Makes driving a lot easier.  Here's their website  http://www.thenextexit.com/


----------



## Mac and Us

We drive a motorhome and usually take I81, I66 to rt 17 to I95. 

Has anyone ever stayed on I81 and went the I64 to I95 route?  If so, is it longer than I66/rt17?   

I understand it connects with I95 on the western side of Richmond.

I was wondering if it would save us from going through the Fredericksburg area.  We will be going through Fredericksburg during the mid-morning hours of a Friday (Dec 16th).

any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

If you're thinking 81-64-95, one suggestion I've made is Route 288 that loops around Richmond from west to south.  It was completed last year and will not appear on older maps.  I've posted a map showing the road on page 21, post # 308.

Traffic can be a little heavy at times with commuters who live south of the river but work on the west end, but nowhere near the volume through downtown.  It intersects with I-95 about midway between Richmond and Petersburg.  That stretch of I-95 can be heavy at times as well.  Even so, Richmond traffic is light compared to DC traffic.  

I've never driven up US 17 so I don't know how the two compare.  288 is limited access, interstate-style the whole way so there are no traffic lights.


----------



## FourFlans

We are planning to leave on Saturday 12/3, take our time with two kids, and drive most of the way to Orlando.  But we want to stop about 1-2 hours out and spend the night so we'll be very well rested to drive into Sea World first thing Sunday morning (not checking in to condo til Sunday afternoon).  Need suggestions for place to stop (I guess it would somewhere on I-4?) that's about 1-2 hours outside of the Sea World area.  Looking for a hotel like Sleep Inn or Holiday Inn Express, maybe with a restaurant or two nearby for dinner.

Thanks in advance for the assistance.


----------



## cranbiz

Daytona Beach is about an hour and a half from Sea World / Disney. There are a couple of places at I95/I4 (La Quintia is one) but there are many better places a little closer. Exit 111 has a Country Inn right at the 111B exit (Orange City/Deltona),  a Best Western and a Hampton Inn at exit 108 (Deltona/Debary) and Exit 101C has a Comfort Inn, a Days Inn and a Sleep Inn and maybe a couple of others(Sanford). Deltona / Orange City / DeBary are a little less that an hour away, Sanford is about 45 minutes away. 

These times are non-rush hour times. If you are traveling during rush hour I would consider using SR 417 (toll road) around Orlando and come back up I4 to Sea World or 417 to 528 (Beach line / OIA also a toll road) and get off on I drive (exit 1) to get to Sea World.

417 is about $6.00 end to end, 417 to 528 is $4.25 (417 $3.00, 528 $1.50)


----------



## FourFlans

cranbiz said:
			
		

> Daytona Beach is about an hour and a half from Sea World / Disney. There are a couple of places at I95/I4 (La Quintia is one) but there are many better places a little closer. Exit 111 has a Country Inn right at the 111B exit (Orange City/Deltona),  a Best Western and a Hampton Inn at exit 108 (Deltona/Debary) and Exit 101C has a Comfort Inn, a Days Inn and a Sleep Inn and maybe a couple of others(Sanford). Deltona / Orange City / DeBary are a little less that an hour away, Sanford is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> These times are non-rush hour times. If you are traveling during rush hour I would consider using SR 417 (toll road) around Orlando and come back up I4 to Sea World or 417 to 528 (Beach line / OIA also a toll road) and get off on I drive (exit 1) to get to Sea World.
> 
> 417 is about $6.00 end to end, 417 to 528 is $4.25 (417 $3.00, 528 $1.50)




cranbiz, Thanks so much, exactly what I needed.

Since we'll be driving on Saturday and Sunday (spending Saturday night) we shouldn't have to worry about rush hour (right?).  Your info is invaluable!


----------



## cranbiz

FourFlans;

Weekends "should" be fine. There is not normally a lot of traffic, but sometimes you never know. Most likely, if there is traffic, it will be nearer the attractions. 

There is constant construction on I4. There is bridge construction at exit 118 (DeLand) and now thru 2007, FDOT is expanding I4 to 6 lanes from exit 111 to exit 114, and you have major interchange construction at John Young Parkway, (before Universal) which also will not be completed for a long time.

These will most likely be of minor inconveniences during the weekend.

Check out the Orlando TV stations before leaving the hotel. Channels 2 and 9 are good ones and usually have traffic reports.


----------



## FourFlans

Thanks again, cranbiz!  I'm printing all of this info now and will try to make some ressies at one of the hotels you recommended.  We're getting VERY EXCITED!!!!!!!


----------



## hAm53

Wow that was a lot of reading!!!  We're driving down on 12/1, but unlike others, we ain't coming back!!!  The Mrs.is transferring offices from Springfield, MA to Kissimmee, so we're leaving our snow shovels behind.
We have one little hitch . . . our almost 2 yr old cat.  My dad offered to drive the moving truck (only a 12 footer), and he'll take 2 days.  Her parents are driving her car down from Lake George, NY, so they'll take 2 days (we're dropping it off sometime the couple days b4 we leave).  The funny thing is that my dad just drove to WDW with my mom for our wedding in Sept, so he's perfectly comfy with the drive (although I hafta find someone to sit with him).
We're thinking of just hitting 95S the whole trip, as the other routes seem to add some time onto the trip. For us its important to get there ASAP so our cat doesn't hafta stay in the car for so long, so we're busting through in one day.  We got her a huge dog pen that she has plenty of room to walk around in (even with her food/water bowls & a portable litter box).  we'll let he our and wander around the car if she's awake when we stop, but she sleeps about 18 hrs a day.  and since our trip should be about 19, hopefully she'll sleep most of the time.
there are just 2 smaller hurdles we need to clear. 1) the apt office closes at 6, so we need to make sure we arrive before then.
but 2) we hafta be careful when we leave b/c we hafta go through hartford & NYC within 2 hours of leaving Springfield.  DC should be cleared out by the time we get there.  So if we leave here at 6PM, that should put us behind the rush hour traffic.  

does that all make sense?


----------



## cranbiz

hAm53

I think that you are leaving at the correct time and as long as there and no problems along the way, you should be in Kissimmee well before 6pm. You should be in NYC between 9 and 10pm and will be in DC around 1-2am. Richmond may be a small problem but if you are planning on minimal stops and on driving straight thru, you should be to Richmond around 5-6am.

A couple of tips for you. If you have fuel to make the end of the NJ turnpike, get off at exit 1 and gas up at the Flying J. It's a nice truck stop and gas is usually .10 an gallon cheaper than the turnpike and it's and easy on to I295 to the Deleware Memorial Bridge. Gas up before leaving Maryland. There are not many gas stations in Alexandria (open ones that is at that hour). Gas up before the NC state line, the southern VA stations are cheaper than the Roanoke Rapids NC stations. SC/GA prices abe comparable, except at the state line, ther both states are higher. Fill up in GA, FL is more expensive. 

Good luck. Please report back on your trip. I'll be driving down the last week of December and will appreciate the reports.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

cranbiz said:
			
		

> You should be in NYC between 9 and 10pm and will be in DC around 1-2am. Richmond may be a small problem but if you are planning on minimal stops and on driving straight thru, you should be to Richmond around 5-6am.



Richmond and the DC area are closer than that.  It's only about 90 miles from the Richmond area to Northern Virginia.  Assuming minimal traffic and very little road work, if you're in DC around 1-2 AM, you should be in Richmond around 3-4 AM.

There has been some work around the Springfield Interchange and the Wilson Bridge recently.  Check www.springfieldinterchange.com for updates.


----------



## TxDisneyFan

Hi Folks,   

For those of you that have traveled recently to WDW and took I-10 route, can you recommend a good hotel in Biloxi or Mobile?  I'm not sure what hotels are operating and are in good shape since Hurricane Katrina.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hAm53

thanks for the encouragement!  the wife kinda wants to do the 84-81-77 route, but i think i've convinced her that 95 at the time that we're going is the best route.
keep an eye out for us on dec 1- 2nd!


----------



## Enna

Since door-to-door travel time was nearly 10 hours when we flew this year, I want to try to drive it next year.

Any advice for doing Central MD to Orlando by van w/2 kids (ages 4 & 5)?

Where and how much are the tolls along 95?  

Is there a good stopping point for the night?  OR, do I consider doing MD to Jacksonville (where we can stay with a friend who will be going to WDW with us) in one LONG    day?

Is driving time really only 15ish hours, or much longer in real life?

It looks like we might be headed down on a Tuesday for WDW followed by the cruise and returning 10+ days later, on Thurs, Fri or Saturday.

Thanks for any advice & opinions you can offer!


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Enna said:
			
		

> Since door-to-door travel time was nearly 10 hours when we flew this year, I want to try to drive it next year.
> 
> Any advice for doing Central MD to Orlando by van w/2 kids (ages 4 & 5)?
> 
> Where and how much are the tolls along 95?
> 
> Is there a good stopping point for the night?  OR, do I consider doing MD to Jacksonville (where we can stay with a friend who will be going to WDW with us) in one LONG    day?
> 
> Is driving time really only 15ish hours, or much longer in real life?
> 
> It looks like we might be headed down on a Tuesday for WDW followed by the cruise and returning 10+ days later, on Thurs, Fri or Saturday.
> 
> Thanks for any advice & opinions you can offer!



DW and I have driven it a few times from Richmond.  Richmond to Orlando is approximately 13 hours, so figure another 2.5 to 3 depending on where in MD you're coming from.  It also depends on traffic and how many stops you make.  

No tolls.  AFAIK, the southernmost tolls on I-95 or its bypasses are in Baltimore.  If you were to take US 301 from Baltimore into VA to avoid the NOVA traffic, there's a toll on that bridge (the Nice Bridge, IIRC).  There are toll roads in Richmond, but no part of I-95.  

I'd recommend taking I-295 around Richmond; not too much farther mileage-wise but traffic is a bit lighter than taking I-95 through downtown.  Also, the speed limit is 65 vs. 55 and the police are patrolling that stretch of I-95 through Richmond heavily these days due to a high number of speed-related accidents.  

The Savannah area is a decent stopping point.  That puts you about 4 hours or so from WDW.  Jacksonville is about 2 hours farther, so that's realistic if you want to make it a looooooong day driving.  

Hope this helps!


----------



## mom2boys0310

Hi, we are traveling down from N.J on 12/2. We are leaving to go back home on 12/13 and need somewhere to stay that night..we were thinking of Richmond, VA...Could any of you recommend a clean, safe hotel that is close to I-95? I would really appreciate it! Thanks so much! Barbara


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

mom2boys0310 said:
			
		

> Hi, we are traveling down from N.J on 12/2. We are leaving to go back home on 12/13 and need somewhere to stay that night..we were thinking of Richmond, VA...Could any of you recommend a clean, safe hotel that is close to I-95? I would really appreciate it! Thanks so much! Barbara



Your best bet would be exit 37 off the I-295 bypass, in Mechanicsville.  There is a Hampton Inn and a Holiday Inn there as well as several restaurants including Cracker Barrel, IHOP, Ruby Tuesday, and Applebees.

Exit 9 off I-295 in Hopewell has some good options as well.  It might even be less congested than exit 37, but I haven't been through that area as much as I have Mechanicsville.


----------



## Millermouseketeers

Does anyone have any info on I-10, coming from Dallas? We are leaving 12/16 and hope to drive straight through with 3 kids!


----------



## Enna

Obi-Wan Pinobi said:
			
		

> DW and I have driven it a few times from Richmond.  Richmond to Orlando is approximately 13 hours, so figure another 2.5 to 3 depending on where in MD you're coming from.  It also depends on traffic and how many stops you make.
> 
> No tolls.  AFAIK, the southernmost tolls on I-95 or its bypasses are in Baltimore.  If you were to take US 301 from Baltimore into VA to avoid the NOVA traffic, there's a toll on that bridge (the Nice Bridge, IIRC).  There are toll roads in Richmond, but no part of I-95.
> 
> I'd recommend taking I-295 around Richmond; not too much farther mileage-wise but traffic is a bit lighter than taking I-95 through downtown.  Also, the speed limit is 65 vs. 55 and the police are patrolling that stretch of I-95 through Richmond heavily these days due to a high number of speed-related accidents.
> 
> The Savannah area is a decent stopping point.  That puts you about 4 hours or so from WDW.  Jacksonville is about 2 hours farther, so that's realistic if you want to make it a looooooong day driving.
> 
> Hope this helps!




Jacksonville will be an overnight stop for sure. 

Do you think there's any value in stopping a little farther North, and doing 2 shorter car days?

Any suggestions for hotels in Savannah or at any other good stopping points a little farther North?

Thank you so much for your help & words of wisdom!


----------



## umaangel00

We just drove down this past March and we will be doing it again in March of 2006. Do you have any ideas on how to make it a much better drive down? It was horrible the last time. It was not fun and it was just a VERY long drive. We will be driving from Grand Rapids, MI. We will be leaving around 1pm on March 10. It will just be myself and DH going.


----------



## TINKERIFIC

Millermouseketeers said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any info on I-10, coming from Dallas? We are leaving 12/16 and hope to drive straight through with 3 kids!



We driving from Houston on 12/14.  My brother in law just back from trip to Ft. Lauderdale.  He had no problems with I-10.  I am assuming you are talking about damage/construction from Katrina.  I am not sure about past Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## TINKERIFIC

I remember seeing a link on this site, not necessarily this thread, in which you can type in departure & destination, type of vehicle and get an estimated cost of your gasoline expense for the drive trip.  Does anyone know of this link?


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

It's a calculator on AAA's website.  There's another sticky thread here on Transportation with a list of links and I know I included the link to that site.


----------



## FourFlans

OKAY...Last minute planning going on here.  We leave Saturday for our first ever trip.  Driving from Raleigh, NC area to WDW.  Thanks to earlier posts from cranbiz we're stopping in Deltona on Saturday night to rest and refresh and then drive straight to AK on Sunday to start our magical vacation.

We're driving with DDs 8 & 5 and will have to build in some pit stops for potty breaks and food.  I'm trying to decide when to leave, etc.

So two questions:
1.  What is the drive time from Raleigh, NC to Orlando, FL (we'll be doing the straight I-95 South drive)?
2.  Are the parks really easy to find once we get there?  So when we drive from Deltona to Orlando on Sunday morning will we see signs for AK?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## cranbiz

I'm not much help on the drive time from Raleigh, but can tell you that it was about 10 hours from Deltona to Fredericksburg on my last trip. I was by myself so I had minimal stops, but did stop a couple of times for gas and potty breaks.

Getting to the parks is easy. Just get back on I4 and head twards Orlando. In about 45 minutes (43 miles from exit 111) you will find the exit for World Drive (exit 67). The very next exit is the Osceola Parkway (exit 65). Osceola Parkway will take you directly to AK and AKL.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

It's approx. 13 hours from Richmond to WDW, so I'd guess somewhere around 11 hours from Raleigh to WDW.


----------



## FourFlans

Thanks you guys for the help!


----------



## missy

64 is south of Staunton. Harrisonburg is about 25 miles north of Staunton.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

A little FYI regarding gas prices for anyone driving on I-75

My mother was visiting me last week. She lives in Calhoun, GA, about midway between Chattanooga and Atlanta.  She said the gas prices back in GA are around $1.90 for regular unleaded, give or take a few cents depending on where you stop.


----------



## Martha7

Thanks for posting, Matt. We were considering a road trip to WDW during the first week of my DSS' winter break, but my older DS' Government teacher just assigned a whopping group project research paper and presentation that comes due after the break! Argh!  Sigh...One day we'll manage it, I'm sure. I bought the Along Interstate 75 book and everything!


----------



## umaangel00

Hopefully the gas prices stay like that for when I go down in March!


----------



## halld6479

my dad lives in Ft Myres Fl and he always told us to hit Atlanta late night and you might survive the trip, still fixed in my mind is the belief that you are smarter then your parents, we didn't listen 1st time down we hit Atlanta mid day and DH driving 75 on six lanes of trafficand rain, made me think maybe good old dad was smarter then I gave him credit for, 2nd time down because of bad accidents and weather, we found ourselves south side of Atlanta on a Friday afternoon around 3:30p.m. we set on interstae bumper to bumper till finally exiting North side of Atlanta at 6:15pm. losing almost 3 hrs of traveling time and our sanity, we had two kids in the suv and DH had just quit smoking before our trip to save all our lungs. After we high open road my  grand daughter said to him, if you can get through that without a cig, I think you licked the habbit.  
And finally I excepted my father knew more then us. SO if you can find away around Atlanta go for it or at least hit it late at night.


----------



## umaangel00

Yeah we hit Atlanta in March at about 8 I think. It wasn't bad but it could have been better. I remember stopping in Macon somewhere to get rest. We both had food poisioning. I also remember a van being on fire too! That was awesome. But anyway, that was also around the time when they were trying to catch someone that had shot some people so it was real hectic on the way home so we went around the city. That's the best way to do it.


----------



## dpayne1969

We are thinking about driving from oklahoma to orlando in May.We will have 3 teens and hubby and I.Does anyone know a good route to take from Oklahoma.I know it is going to take about 19 hrs to drive.I am not looking forward to driving.It makes me nervous.We are leaving on a Sat.morning about 6 a.m.Thanks for any help.
Dee


----------



## hAm53

well we've been here for a week, and the day after we left MA got 3 of snow, with another 8-10" coming in the next 2 days.  i think we've made the right move.  here's our stats from our trip last thursday evening with a car packed with moving stuff and our cat (with her food dish, portable litter box, and a couple toys in her crate-a dog one that was waaaayyy big for her with plenty of room to walk around).
~ left Springfield,MA at 5:55PM Thur.  Topped off gas at $2.02
~ Reached I95 in New Haven at 6:55 - no traffic at all until Bridgeport.  2 lanes closed for construction that I didn't see, added 20 minutes to trip.
~ Reached NY Border (our official home!!!) at 7:55 (see a pattern yet?).  111.3 mi
~ Took the upper level of the GWB at 8:18 and had touch the brakes traffic until the NJ Turnpike.  Took the express lanes and breezed through the state (slowed down to wave to Giants Stadium)
~ reached the end of the Deleware Bridge at 10:14.  257.5 miles.
~ I filled up the tank at $2.09 while the wife hit the little girls room.  since it was between 4 & 5 hours, we swapped drivers and I got to shut my brain off for a while.
~ reached maryland  at 10:54.  257.2 mi.  a little drizzle, but nothing bad.
~ Virginia arrived at 12:15AM  375 mi.  i took a nap during this time, so I don't remember any of it.  the Mrs. stayed on 95 through DC, and there was almost nobody on the road with her.
~ swapped drivers at the NC welcome center at 3:05am  559mi
~ stopped at exit 121 to fill the tanks.  4:17AM.  gas $1.98 - still nobody around.  a couple trucks, but mostly it felt like i was driving in space mountain b/c it was so dark.
~ reached south of the border at 6:05AM 740.8mi - wow this place has grown since last i saw it 16 years ago.
~ grabbed gas ($2.07) and b-fast at McD's off exit 98 7:34 AM.  walked around the car a bit to get my legs working again, back on the road at 7:52  841.7 mi swapped drivers
~ GA was on our minds at 9:15 - 939.4 mi
~ filled up at exit 3 $1.95 - 10:51AM   1049.2 mi
~ reached the FL Welcome center at 11AM  1053.0 mi.  swapped drivers, and started driving again at 11:14
~ got on I4 at 1PM - 1176 mi
arrived at our new apartment at 2:15   (10 minutes from WDW)

observations:
~ being behind traffic made the drive almost easy.  there was only the one spot in Bridgeport where we hit any traffic.
~ USE THE EXITS SHEET HERE ON THE DISBOARDS!!!  That thing was awesome.
~ It really is evil how you need to travel forever into FL before you reach FL.  by the time we reached FL, I was soooooo sick of my car.
~ we picked up a flexible dog carrier at target for 20 bucks that worked perfectly.  we fit her box and food in there (it helped that a golden retriever was pictured on the packaging, so we knew it would be big enough).  since we were driving at night, it helped Lilo-cat sleep.  and when she was up, we'd talk to her so she wouldn't feel trapped.  we positioned the crate (mesh on 3 sides) in the middle seat so she could see both of us.
~ whenever we swapped drivers we would either fill up, or figure out where we would fill up next.  we never let the tank get past 1/4, and most times it was only at 1/2.  my 2001 hyundai elantra got great milege.  we figured that at one point we could have gotten about 550 miles to a full tank.
~ we grabbed dinner at Friendly's (like anyone in Western MA would for their last meal in the state) an hour before we left.  all we ate besides the McD's at 7:30Am was some Milanos and a lot of water.
~ I already miss the Christmas Tree Shops.
~ I apologize for anyone from here, but when we arrived in Delaware, I totally forgot that you guys existed.  sorry!!!

would i drive again straight through . . . yes b/c i don't think i'd get in my car again after the 1st nights sleep.  in all honesty it really wasn't that bad.  but i wouldn't put our cat through that again.  although she only meowed twice (both times were when we were on rough roads), you could tell she was soooooooooo happy to get out of the crate when we arrived.

any questions?  fire away.


----------



## dandee00

hAm53
Thnaks for sharing your trip down. 
We're driving to WDW from the NB/Maine border. I have a feeling I'm going to be soooo sick of our vehicle too!!!


----------



## FourFlans

Just wanted to post a quick thank you for the help on this thread.  We made our trip to WDW last week with no trouble.  The recommended hotel outside of Orlando for our first night and all directions were a big help!


----------



## cranbiz

FourFlans,

Glad everything went well, hope you had a magical time.


----------



## Jon99

We are making the drive from Illinois in 10 days, anyone else done this lately??? Construction??


----------



## jeanadave

from Nashville, TN to WDW. Mapquest puts it about 10 1/2 hours. Anyone that has come that way, does that sound about right?


----------



## jlovesee

Yes that sounds about right, because Georgia takes about 5 hours to drive through, Florida is about 4, and Tennessee isn't bad unless the weather is bad, realize that through Tennessee you will be driving partially through the mountains.

We usually drive from KC, MO to Orlando and it takes us about a day and a half, so I would schedule a full day of driving if you are coming from Nashville, if you take into consideration stops etc.  

Jennifer


----------



## SamRoc

We are driving from NYC to Orlando on Christmas night. We drive down about twice a year, last time was Easter. Best time we ever did was 18 hours (which I hope we can do again!) but sometimes on 95 we get stuck in alot of construction. Thats why we like to drive during the night and hopefully avoid any rush hour traffic also.


----------



## cranbiz

Time for my next drive south, I am leaving tomorrow night. Anyone who has gone within the last week or so have any updates or trouble spots along the way. My normal route is I95 from MA all the way to I4.

I will miss the rush hour traffic thru DC, is the Wilson bridge project closing any lanes at night?

TIA


----------



## txSleepingBeauty

anybody know of a website to check road conditions on I-10, or anybody been that way lately?  we're leaving from houston next week, planningon stopping in Mobile for the night before continuing to orlando.


----------



## kerry34

cranbiz said:
			
		

> Time for my next drive south, I am leaving tomorrow night. Anyone who has gone within the last week or so have any updates or trouble spots along the way. My normal route is I95 from MA all the way to I4.
> 
> I will miss the rush hour traffic thru DC, is the Wilson bridge project closing any lanes at night?
> 
> TIA



  We just got back last night.  We left from central ma.  We had no trouble on the Woodrow Wilson bridge,  got right through both ways.  On the way down we ended up going through DC around 1pm and even with the work got right through,  same thing on the way back.  Cant say for the lane closure though at night.  Only place we had problems was on the NJ Tpk.  We ended up 3 hrs behind schedule because there was an accident yesterday afternoon.  Other than that we had no troubles.  Construction seemed to be minimal compared to my last trip down.  Any other question feel free to ask.  Have a safe drive!


----------



## cranbiz

Thanks for the update Kerry34,

Leaving in about 20 minutes


----------



## njchris

Hi all. Just a quick question... I will be driving down to Disney starting after work on 2/2. I probably will leave between 6:30pm-7pm and will want to drive until around 1am and stop at a hotel to sleep for a few hours and then be on my way again.

Can anyone tell me how far would that get me from Northern NJ (I'm near Wayne)? I'm thinking of trying to make a reservation somewhere as I've read people saying it's not too good an idea to just try to find someplace on the way.

So, going about 6.5 hrs, will I be in Virginia? I'm not good at figuring the timing out.

Thanks all!


----------



## candleonwater

I used to be able to make it to Wayne from Northern Virginia in about 3 1/2 hours, and the North Carolina line is about 2 1/2 hours from me...

So, without traffic expect to hit the NC line in about 6 hours.

Driving from here - I do it a couple of times a year - I agree with those who say DON'T make reservations.  The only time I've ever run into any problems was this past spring break, all the Hampton Inns around Savannah were booked and I had to drive a bit longer to find one that had rooms.  That's it.

I make it to Disney in 13 hours.  We usually leave early afternoon and drive until midnight, trying to make it to GA... then up and out early in am.


----------



## mom2cookies

NJmike, my DH (truckdriver) figures you would be around Emporia, Va in about 6/5 - 7 hrs.   We stayed at the Days Inn off exit 11 (off RT 95) and had a very good complimentary hot breakfast.  Hope this trip is wonderfully magical for you.


----------



## njchris

mom2cookies said:
			
		

> NJmike, my DH (truckdriver) figures you would be around Emporia, Va in about 6/5 - 7 hrs.   We stayed at the Days Inn off exit 11 (off RT 95) and had a very good complimentary hot breakfast.  Hope this trip is wonderfully magical for you.



Thanks!  And thanks for the new name too. hehehe


----------



## scottb8888

We are taking our first car trip (with kids) from Columbus, Ohio to Disney in October.  We had planned to take 77 to 95 and then in.  Any sugestions?


----------



## dandee00

Hi everyone,
DH and I completed our drive from the east coast of Canada in 3 1/2 days. We took our time. stopping in MA, VA and SC. It was a relaxing drive and it was nice to see the "seasons" changing as we drove.
Not sure if I'll get to a computer again soon, but I'll update when I get back in Feb.


----------



## ajwolfe

hello!

We will be begin our drive down on Sunday from the St Louis area.  Just wondering if anyone can inform me of any problem areas (road construction, etc) we may run into.  We've made the drive before, so I'm comfortable with out directions, so if I have to detour a little that would be fine....Thanks!!!


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

Hi!  It looks like I'll be driving down with two of my children next October.   We will be leaving from the *DC*  area.  

I was just wondering if anyone could give me a decent driving time estimation?  The DIS board listed about 17 hours or so, but both Mapquest and RandMcNalley have it down as about 14 hours.  I'm just starting my planning, so of course I'll have every detail covered by October....but this would help to get a starting point of how many days to plan on.

Thank you.  It looks like I'll be reading this thread a lot between now and October to catch up on all the hints from these expert Disers!!!


----------



## kerry34

MickeyHereWeCome.......I would say somewhere between 12-14 hrs from that area. Our trip averaged out about 21 hours last trip and we are from massachusetts. Of course it all depends on traffic patterns,  what time and day you leave.


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

Thanks!!  That's what I was thinking, and am relieved that it's not really going to be 17 hours of driving (hopefully).

My plan, for right now, is to leave on a Wednesday night, after rush hour, and put in a couple hours.  Maybe that will get me close to the Richmond area, or a little before that.  Thursday, after rush hour, we'll leave and drive for 7-8 hours, and finish up Friday.  I'm trying to avoid hitting major cities during rush hours, and am also taking into consideration the "fun" of traveling with two little ones.  I'll be researching safe places to stay, but don't know that I'll make ressies since I really don't know how far we'll get.  I'll have to think on that one.

OK..now I've got Disney on my mind, and won't accomplish much today   

Karen


----------



## cranbiz

I got back last Sunday from a glorious week in central Florida. Spent NYE at Epoct and got another couple of days in between MK and MGM before I came back. (this was a work around the house trip).

From Carver, Ma it was 20 hours down to Deltona (add another 45 minutes to Disney) I ended up leaving Friday morning Dec 30th about 4am (had an unavoidable delay) and pulled into the house at just before midnight. I used 895 thru Baltimore and 495 around DC this trip. No problems thru NY had a slight delay in Dillon SC due to an MVA rollover caused by solar glare. 

Coming home DS and I convoyed as he has finished school. We left Deltona at 5pm on Saturday and pulled in to Carver at 3pm (we stopped outside of Emporia for a couple hour nap at 3am). We did 95 thru Alexandria and did 895 again thur Baltimore. Used the east exit on the NJ turnpike to the GW bridge due to the Giants game, but it did not affect the travel time at all.

Best gas prices were in SC, decent gas in NJ (exit 1), Roanoke Rapids NC and Exit 1 in GA.


----------



## CharityLynn

We plan on driving from Battle Creek, Michigan in October it will be my first ever car trip of this distance. (my husband went to WA when he was a kid so he has some knowledge of long car trips)  We are taking our 2 children too, ages 7 and almost 4 (ages at travel time) Anyone have any tips on making this a successful trip?


----------



## kerry34

We have made several trips over the years with small children.  Make sure you bring plenty of things to keep the kids occupied in the car.  A popular one with my kids is the color magic books and markers.  The nice thing about these is the markers cant get all over your car or the kids.  I made activity bags for my kids.  Usually a tote bag with crayons,  coloring books, a couple of dolls and matchbox cars.  A laptop desk also comes in handy for the kids to write on.  We have also brought a portable dvd player so the kids could watch a movie here and there.  My kids also brought their leapsters and gameboys.  

   I always enjoyed the ride with my kids in the respect that it gave us time to just talk as well.  General conversation about different places we see on the road always helped to pass the time.  My little ones like going over the bridges so we would always be on the lookout for bridges.   The other that I liked is audio books.  I found these helpful when they just start to get tired and lay back for a nap.  Listening to stories relaxed them.  

   The other thing is make sure you keep a first aid kit handy in the car with band-aids,  children's painkillers and children's dramamine in case of car sickness,  headaches, or cuts.  

   That is all I can think of for now.  Hope it helps some.  If I think of anything else I will post it.  Good luck on your drive!!


----------



## CharityLynn

Thanks Kerry.  Yeah I've been making a list if items to pick up for the car ride like color wonder stuff, books, that sort of thing and definately lap trays.

Keep the tips coming.  I may start a thread on the Community Board as well..


----------



## hannahsmomma

we went two years ago with our 4 year old....the DVD player would have been the best thing, if it had not skipped everytime we hit a bump!  Also, we drive from VA, which is a 12 hour trip and we break that into 2 days.  So I would assume you will be making your trip in at least 2 days.  We did 7 hours the first day and 5 the next.  The second day always seems like it takes twice as long.  Everyone is just over it and ready to be at WDW!  Also, if you are on 95, do not stop at South of the Border  !!!!! It is dirty, dirty, dirty!!!!  I think the best places to stop are the rest stops.  There are good open areas to stretch your legs, and vending machines for munchies and drinks.  Good luck!!!!  And try not to go


----------



## kerry34

Heehee,  I forgot about the South of the Border thing.  Ya it's pretty dirty.   My kids love reading the signs though on the way to it.  We always break our trip into 2 days as well.  We usually drive until Fayetteville NC on the first day.  The last 4 trips we have stayed off of exit 49 on 95 at a Ramada Inn.  It is right off the highway.  It is clean with interior doors,  which is a must for me when traveling.  There is a pizza hut down the street plus a few gas stations.  It is not a bad area to stay over if you need a place and are looking to drive that far.  Takes us about 7 hrs with stops to get to Disney from there (depending on traffic also).


----------



## cranbiz

I guess it depends on what you want to do at South of the Border. 

I don't get there usually while the whole place is open and yes, it's a dump but the food is good if you are looking for a quick inexpensive meal.

We normally get there around 8am and Pedro's diner is always open and has fresh food cooked to order. You can get a full breakfast for about $5.00. The diner is definately not the Ritz but it's safe.


----------



## TrsisHi

We are driving from Scranton, PA in June.  We'd like to drive more than halfway on our first day.  I need suggestions on where to stop.  After reading through these boards, I think we'll take the 81-77-26-95 route.  I think we'll leave aound 3 or 4am.  I don't want to drive through the night.  Can anyone help?

Teresa


----------



## baileybelle

Teresa:

On our last trip down this past October, we went the 81-77-26-95 route and hated it.  The 77-26 part is very mountainous and slow going with all the trucks.  Charlotte, NC was a nightmare with all the construction going on.

 On the way back we went 95-295 (around Richmond, VA)-95-17-66-81.  We cut off more than 1 hour going this way.  I've also heard that going 81-64-288(around Richmond)-95 is a good route.

  We left Maine at 1am and  got to Rock Hill, SC around 6pm, 17 hours, with just bathroom breaks and one lunch stop.  The next day it took us about 8 hours to reach WDW. We brought lots of food and water with us.  So about  25 hours total.

 On the way back we left Orlando at 5 am and reached Chambersburg, PA around 7pm, about 14 hours.  From Chamberburg, PA to Maine, it took us about 10 hours.  So a total of  24 hours.

  I'd guess it's about 17 hours from Scranton to WDW.  You could probably do it all in one day or you could stop in Brunswick, Georgia or around Jacksonville, FL for the night.  Good Luck and have a great trip!!


----------



## TrsisHi

That's very helpful, thank you.  Somewhere else on this thread I saw someone suggest the 81-64-288-95 route.  I'll start looking into that,

Teresa


----------



## kimnscott

we are thinking of driving from oklahoma in december for a suprise trip. we woould like to get as close as we can to disney the night before we actually want to go to the park. Well my questions are what is the best route to take and the best hotelk to stay at for a cheap place to rest up for the parks the next day. any info would be great. 
TIA
kim


----------



## tweedlewtwinsmama

scottb8888 said:
			
		

> We are taking our first car trip (with kids) from Columbus, Ohio to Disney in October.  We had planned to take 77 to 95 and then in.  Any sugestions?


We too will be driving from Central (Hilliard) Ohio and would greatly appreciate any advice on good hotels in the GA/Fl border area or closer to WDW. and any places that we should steer clear of. Has anyone else here driven this (OH to WDW)?


----------



## Stitch1404

Not sure where Hilliard is, but we are probably driving down from Cincinnati Ohio and I am wondering a good place to stop at the Florida/Georgia border too.  I am also not sure how long it is going to take us.


----------



## corinascot

We drove from Ohio the past 2 years.  Are you driving I-77 to I-95?  That's the route we took.  We liked the Country Inn and Suites in Kingsland, GA.  It's at the FL border. It's about 3 hours from WDW. Buy your gas in GA, b/c it's more expensive in FL.  

We liked eating at Sonny's BBQ on the way down and our son loved the buffet at SHoney's (cheap.)

Stopping at the FL welcome center was fun.  Free OJ.

We actually enjoyed our drive.  We're flying for the first time b/c of time restraints.

Have fun!


----------



## tweedlewtwinsmama

Thanks fellow Buckeyes. We do plan on the 77/95 route. Kingsland, GA was on our list of a possible stop. Do you need reservations for Country Inn, will calling from the road a few hours in advance or should we do it days or weeks in advance? We plan to leave the house around 6-6:30 am is this an ok time to leave?   By the way Hilliard is a suburb of Columbus. Thanks again for all of your help to one unexperienced WDW traveler.


----------



## corinascot

tweedlewtwinsmama said:
			
		

> Thanks fellow Buckeyes. We do plan on the 77/95 route. Kingsland, GA was on our list of a possible stop. Do you need reservations for Country Inn, will calling from the road a few hours in advance or should we do it days or weeks in advance? We plan to leave the house around 6-6:30 am is this an ok time to leave?   By the way Hilliard is a suburb of Columbus. Thanks again for all of your help to one unexperienced WDW traveler.



We reserved ahead of time.  You could also reserve and then cancel from the road.  You have til 6 pm to cancel without charge, I think.  If you get there by dinner time, they offer a discount to the 3 restaurants that are next door.  One's an Applebees, one I can't remember and the other is a local Italian place we enjoyed.  It took us about 12 hours to get to Kingsland.  We were glad we stopped there b/c the exits around Jacksonville looked a little seedy.


----------



## scottb8888

tweedlewtwinsmama said:
			
		

> We too will be driving from Central (Hilliard) Ohio and would greatly appreciate any advice on good hotels in the GA/Fl border area or closer to WDW. and any places that we should steer clear of. Has anyone else here driven this (OH to WDW)?




When are you going?  We are leaving the middle of October... We are going down the costal route (77 to 95).  We plan to stay in Hilton Head for a day or two on the way.  We hope that the visit will break up the trip.


----------



## tweedlewtwinsmama

We will be going June, 23-30. 77-95 also. I am contempleting staying an extra 3 nights at St. Auguetine Beach 6/20-6/23 before we head to WDW. I just have not convinced my frugal husband yet.


----------



## corinascot

We stayed at St. Simon's Island in GA.  on the way home to break up the trip a couple years ago.  It worked out well and we could spend a few days at the beach.  We stayed a at VERY inexpensive place at St. Simon's. It's a Methodist retreat called Epworth by the Sea.  They cater mostly to retreats and scout groups, but they rent to individuals, also.  We stayed in a regular motel room. They had a great, inexpensive cafeteria, too. and a small pool.   We're not Methodist, either.  I think we paid $55/night.


----------



## hannahsmomma

Does anyone know of a good place to stop, somewhere in GA off of 95, that has an indoor pool?  I would love to tire the kids out before we hit the road.  Last time we stopped in Savannah, but I don't know if we will make it that far this time. TIA.


----------



## tweedlewtwinsmama

Well our plans have changed again. The beach is out an additional day at POP is in. We plan to leave on 6/21 sometime in the morning and stay somewhere in the Carolinas   We will then head to WDW and hope to be at POP in the late afternoon. Our new plan will eliminate the need to leave our home at the crack of dawn and then leave the next day bright and early also and be too tired to enjoy our 1st day   Our first park day will be 6/23.


----------



## Flyerfan

Does anyone know if the area around Walterboro, SC is safe to stop over?  

We are in the planning stages of a December drive from NEPA (81-77-26-95)and have been looking at this area.


----------



## cranbiz

Walterboro has several typical motels there, I would consider Santee instead as there are many more places there plus outlet shopping. Santee is around mile 98, Waltersboro is around mile 50.

I will normally stop for gas in the Walterboro area but i'm not overly excited about staying there.


----------



## SomePixiedust

We stayed over in Walterboro several years ago. I don't remember anything being particularly wrong with the area. We stop around 8pm and are on the road early--not looking for anything other than a shower and bed. It was fine.


----------



## Flyerfan

Thanks.  We're basically just stopping to sleep and eat as we will be travelling far that day.


----------



## TrsisHi

We're driving from NEPA in June.  We're planning on staying over in Orangeburg, SC.      Our friends who drive every year always stop there.


----------



## Mortlives

We've stopped in Walterboro, too. We stayed at the Sleep Inn.


----------



## mickeyluv

Wondering if anyone could help me.  I think we are set on driving to WDW this trip.  We live in Eastern NC.  I haven't really sat down and looked a map yet, but was wondering if anyone could give me a good route.  I know I-95, but what then?  How long do you think it would take to drive to WDW from Eastern NC?  Also, is there anywhere other than Mapquest that will give you specific driving directions and times as far as how many hours?  Thanks for any help!!


----------



## LauraAnn630

We are driving down from Cleveland, Ohio the Friday before Christmas.  Im worried the roads might be bad.  How many hours do you usually drive  before you stop?


----------



## corinascot

Are you taking I-77 to 26 to 95? Your best chance for bad road conditions is in W.Va/Va b/c of the mountains.  When we've driven to FL during the winter, we plan 2 different routes and decide which one to take a couple days before the trip based on the weather forecast.  We prefer the I-77 route, but once when there was a snow forecast, we drove I-71 to I-75.  It's a bit longer, but no mountains.  We usually leave in the afternoon and stop in Charlotte off I-77.  Stopped north of Atlanta on I-75.


----------



## indigoxtreme

mickeyluv said:
			
		

> Also, is there anywhere other than Mapquest that will give you specific driving directions and times as far as how many hours?  Thanks for any help!!


  Try Yahoo.  Go to Yahoo.com and click on maps then Driving directions.  I have found them to be a little better than Mapquest.  Sometimes they are exactly the same but other they are different.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

mickeyluv said:
			
		

> Wondering if anyone could help me.  I think we are set on driving to WDW this trip.  We live in Eastern NC.  I haven't really sat down and looked a map yet, but was wondering if anyone could give me a good route.  I know I-95, but what then?  How long do you think it would take to drive to WDW from Eastern NC?  Also, is there anywhere other than Mapquest that will give you specific driving directions and times as far as how many hours?  Thanks for any help!!



Take I-95 south and then get on I-4 near Daytona.  You'll have to drive through Orlando itself to get to WDW unless the 417 bypass around the east side of Orlando is finished (hey, in _Speed_, Mac thought the highway was finished but the bus had to jump the chasm, so don't assume anything like that   ).

I know it's about 13 hours from Richmond, depending on traffic, road construction, and the number of stop made.  Each of the Carolinas took about 3 hours to drive through, Georgia about 1:30-1:45, maybe 2 hours from the GA border to I-4 and another 2 to WDW after getting on I-4.  We've done the drive in a long day and with a stop for the night; you could definitely do the drive in a long day.


----------



## TyRy

Hi all,

I just wondered if anyone had made the trip from the Southern Illinois area - Carbondale - to Orlando in just one day.  It will be just DH and me.  We are actually coming from the Chicago area, but plan on heading down to Carbondale after work - a trip made a million times in the 90's while we were in school.  This is for the end of September this year.

THANKS!


----------



## Cruz91

We're leaving Feb 28 (mid-week) for the first trip to WDW for myself and my two kids (4 and 2), 2nd trip for my wife.  Anyway - we'll be coming from the Columbus OH area, and I'm planning on going 70 to 77 to 95.  Is there any faster way to get from Columbus to meet up with 77 in Charleston WV, or should I just stick to the main interstates?  Also - we wanted to get as far as possible the fist day (obviously) - I was thinking of stopping just south of Savannah GA - any idea of how long that would take and how long we'd have left to WDW?


----------



## tweedlewtwinsmama

We will be going in June from Hilliard and plan to take 23 south to 77 to 95.


----------



## Cruz91

I thought about going 23 to 77, but I don't know how busy / congested 23 gets south of Columbus.  I think it goes to two lanes for a good portion of the trip...  I'm a bit of a 'lead foot' - so that'd drive me nuts!


----------



## tweedlewtwinsmama

We have gone this way before for trips to WVA sometimes pulling a camper and there was never problematic traffic.


----------



## DisneyMomOfThree

mickeyluv said:
			
		

> Wondering if anyone could help me.  I think we are set on driving to WDW this trip.  We live in Eastern NC.  I haven't really sat down and looked a map yet, but was wondering if anyone could give me a good route.  I know I-95, but what then?  How long do you think it would take to drive to WDW from Eastern NC?  Also, is there anywhere other than Mapquest that will give you specific driving directions and times as far as how many hours?  Thanks for any help!!


We live just outside of Raleigh, NC.  It takes us roughly 9 hrs with potty breaks and getting gas.  We usually leave 9 or 10 pm drive thru the night while the kids sleep.  We usually get to Orlando at about 6 or 7 am have breakfast, check in to the resort and head to the water park.


----------



## scottb8888

Cruz91 said:
			
		

> We're leaving Feb 28 (mid-week) for the first trip to WDW for myself and my two kids (4 and 2), 2nd trip for my wife.  Anyway - we'll be coming from the Columbus OH area, and I'm planning on going 70 to 77 to 95.  Is there any faster way to get from Columbus to meet up with 77 in Charleston WV, or should I just stick to the main interstates?  Also - we wanted to get as far as possible the fist day (obviously) - I was thinking of stopping just south of Savannah GA - any idea of how long that would take and how long we'd have left to WDW?




That's our plan.  We did it about 6 years ago and we're leaving from Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## CherylDan

TyRy said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had made the trip from the Southern Illinois area - Carbondale - to Orlando in just one day.  It will be just DH and me.  We are actually coming from the Chicago area, but plan on heading down to Carbondale after work - a trip made a million times in the 90's while we were in school.  This is for the end of September this year.
> 
> THANKS!



Haven't done it yet, but will be next month. We are leaving from the Morris, IL area (southwest of Chicago) and will be driving straight through, only stopping for quick gas/snack/bathroom breaks. We are planning on a stop every 200-300 or so miles - in Effingham, IL, Clarksville, TN, Cartersville, GA, and Valdosta, GA. The entire trip is just under 1200 miles. We figure we'll get there around lunch time, take a nap, and then head over to Les Chef's de France for our 5:00 dinner ADR!  Oh, BTW...no young kids, two adult drivers and two older teens who could also help with the driving if needed. LOL....it will be our first ever driving trip to WDW - I hope it doesn't end up being one of those "what was I thinking?!?" things!


----------



## Frankiesmom

Has anyone done the drive from Rochester NY or other western NY areas? We are planning on this drive in July;have reservation @ BWV 7/30-8/5/06. We have never driven before-will be travelling with small kids 4 and 1.5 Any input/help/advice would be greatly appreciated! Angel


----------



## curiouser

Cruz91 said:
			
		

> We're leaving Feb 28 (mid-week) for the first trip to WDW for myself and my two kids (4 and 2), 2nd trip for my wife.  Anyway - we'll be coming from the Columbus OH area, and I'm planning on going 70 to 77 to 95.  Is there any faster way to get from Columbus to meet up with 77 in Charleston WV, or should I just stick to the main interstates?  Also - we wanted to get as far as possible the fist day (obviously) - I was thinking of stopping just south of Savannah GA - any idea of how long that would take and how long we'd have left to WDW?



We drive from Cleveland, and although its much easier for us to pick up I-77 (about a 10 minute drive) I'm sure times are fairly similar. We leave about 3:30/4:00am and arrive just outside of Savannah around 5:00/5:30pm. This includes stopping three times for gas/fast food/bath room breaks.


----------



## LauraAnn630

I havent had time yet to read this whole thread.  Id like to know if anyone has driven straght through...like 16 hours or more?  Im driving from Cleveland, Ohio and plan to drive straight through on the way there.  We plan to stop on the way home.


----------



## Molly K

LauraAnn630 said:
			
		

> I havent had time yet to read this whole thread.  Id like to know if anyone has driven straght through...like 16 hours or more?  Im driving from Cleveland, Ohio and plan to drive straight through on the way there.  We plan to stop on the way home.





My husband I did it when we went 5 years ago. We leave here (Southeast MO) around 5pm and got to our off-site hotel around 9 am the next morning. We took turns driving and sleeping. I slept more then he did - he is a truck driver so he is used to driving for a long time. He can be done if you do it in shifts. We did not have kids with us either. We plan on stopping when we go in Sept. 07 since we will have our son with us.


----------



## LauraAnn630

We plan to leave around 4 or 5pm. Earlier if we can.  Im going to drive till morning.  Give me some coffee and some good tunes, Ill be fine!  I figure Ill be driving at least 12 hours.  My DH is going to sleep and take over in the morning.  My brother, his wife and there 3 kids will be going in there van.  They expect there kids to sleep all night in the van. They have done this before with there kids.  My parents will also be coming!  Its a convoy!    
Im gonna haul ***!

Anyone  else done this?  How bad was it?


----------



## Molly K

LauraAnn630 said:
			
		

> Im gonna haul ***!




Funny Story! DH had never been to Orlando in a car before. He fell asleep while I was driving and woke up right outside of Orlando. He woke up looked out the window and then said to me "How fast are you going?" I said to him "Well honey you don't really need to know but......I am keeping up with trafic the best I can." Right as I said this some little older 70 or so year old lady passes me.(She can just see of the wheel.) I look down and was going 90. Keeping up with traffic. That was a shocker to me. My husband was shocked I had been doing that fast since he had fallen asleep. I got behind a fe truck drivers and went the same speed they were and was just fine.


----------



## Flyerfan

Molly K said:
			
		

> Right as I said this some little older 70 or so year old lady passes me.(She can just see of the wheel.) I look down and was going 90. Keeping up with traffic.


----------



## Twingle

Yippiee!  I'm so glad that I've found this thread!

We've decided to drive to WDW for a little pixie dust break!  We're leaving Virginia June 7th and leaving WDW on June 12th.  It'll be myself, my mother, my DS6, and my twin DD's 2.  We're leaving from the Richmond, Virginia area, and right now I'm planning on driving it straight through. From what I can gather, it's about a fourteen hour drive, depending on potty breaks and such.  My mother and I are both used to driving long distances at night (we used to drive from NYC to South Dakota STRAIGHT THROUGH!), so I don't think VA to WDW will be too bad.

Our plan right now is to leave after dinner with the kiddos in their p.j.'s, let them watch a DVD for a while and then have them sleep, mom and I can stop and switch when we need to and we'll arrive in Orlando the next morning ready for breakfast and some Disney magic!

Thanks for all the posts and tips - I'm sure I'll have some questions as the trip gets closer!


----------



## stahshee

has anyone ever driven from syracuse? how ;ong was the trip. what is half way. should i drive to see how far I get and just pick a hotel or should I plan. I would like to know other peoples experence!


----------



## debster

Anyone from the Midwest (specifically Northern Illinois) that have driven this?

What is the best route?  We were thinking of doing most of the driving the first day and stay south of Atlanta, any suggestions?


----------



## TooBoyz4us

Wow,after reading this thread through I feel like a wuss!
So many of you are doing 10+ hour drives!!

I have begun to seriously consider driving to WDW for our next trip.We live in NW Georgia and mapquest says it is about 7.5 hours.
Driving would save us $800 in airfare, plus airport parking and towncar rental. So probably about $1000.
We are really money crunching to make this years Disney trip, so not driving to save that amount of money is silly.

I'd love to hear from you Georgia drivers! Do you just drive the 7 hours straight or do you break it up?


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

TooBoyz4us said:
			
		

> Wow,after reading this thread through I feel like a wuss!
> So many of you are doing 10+ hour drives!!
> 
> I have begun to seriously consider driving to WDW for our next trip.We live in NW Georgia and mapquest says it is about 7.5 hours.
> Driving would save us $800 in airfare, plus airport parking and towncar rental. So probably about $1000.
> We are really money crunching to make this years Disney trip, so not driving to save that amount of money is silly.
> 
> I'd love to hear from you Georgia drivers! Do you just drive the 7 hours straight or do you break it up?



Where in NW GA are you?  I grew up in Calhoun.

I live in Richmond, VA, now, but several years ago DW and I made the drive from Calhoun to WDW straight through.  Once we got past Atlanta, it was pretty smooth sailing.  Of course, it's that whole "getting past Atlanta" part that's the fun part.     I'd definitely advise taking the HOV lanes through downtown over the Perimeter.


----------



## TooBoyz4us

Obi-Wan Pinobi said:
			
		

> Where in NW GA are you?  I grew up in Calhoun.


We live about 60 miles southwest of Calhoun! We are west of Atlanta down I20, actually very close to the AL line.


> Of course, it's that whole "getting past Atlanta" part that's the fun part.     I'd definitely advise taking the HOV lanes through downtown over the Perimeter.


I so agree 
I will let DH drive us through that part.....then I can take over once we get on I75. That doesn't seem to hard to mess up......just keep driving south for 300+ miles ;-)


----------



## kimmy kay

We stayed there last year I don't think there is a pool. It is in a nice location right off of I 95 there also is a Cracker Barrell right across the street. (my favorite)


----------



## OhMickey

We live in Peoria and have driven to Orlando several times.  We like to start driving after my husband gets home from work and stop in Paducah, KY (We really like the Holiday Inn there).  From Paducah we drive to Valdosta and stay over night there. (Last time we stayed at Country Inn and Suites - it was very noisy.)  The next morning we arrive in Orlando.  

We have 4 kids and breaking up the trip seems the way to go.  We arrive at each hotel at a decent time and the kids can swim.  We get something to eat and then its an early night.  When we arrive in Orlando we are not tired from the long drive.


----------



## java

Twingle said:
			
		

> Yippiee!  I'm so glad that I've found this thread!
> 
> We've decided to drive to WDW for a little pixie dust break!  We're leaving Virginia June 7th and leaving WDW on June 12th.  It'll be myself, my mother, my DS6, and my twin DD's 2.  We're leaving from the Richmond, Virginia area, and right now I'm planning on driving it straight through. From what I can gather, it's about a fourteen hour drive, depending on potty breaks and such.  My mother and I are both used to driving long distances at night (we used to drive from NYC to South Dakota STRAIGHT THROUGH!), so I don't think VA to WDW will be too bad.
> 
> Our plan right now is to leave after dinner with the kiddos in their p.j.'s, let them watch a DVD for a while and then have them sleep, mom and I can stop and switch when we need to and we'll arrive in Orlando the next morning ready for breakfast and some Disney magic!
> 
> Thanks for all the posts and tips - I'm sure I'll have some questions as the trip gets closer!


Hi  
My brother lives in Richmond and we go to visit him often- from where we live it is about a 4-5 hour trip to Richmond(we are north) and then from our house to WDW is only about 16 hours- so I would say your trip should be closer to 10-11 hours depending on breaks.


----------



## Jon99

debster said:
			
		

> Anyone from the Midwest (specifically Northern Illinois) that have driven this?
> 
> What is the best route?  We were thinking of doing most of the driving the first day and stay south of Atlanta, any suggestions?



 We drive it often from Kankakee County, takes us about 17 hours. For us, the ONLY way to go is leave in the afternoon and drive straight thru, arriving the next morning. Can't imagine taking 2 or 3 days to make the trip like others do..


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

We are in VA as well, Northern.  We drove two years ago and it took us 14 hours each way.  This was with a 3 month old and 3 year old.  We stopped a few times for a solid hour each time.  From Richmond, it should only be a 12 hour drive tops!

I have a question that I can't get answered, so thought I would ask here since you are all drivers.

We will leave here around 12:30pm and should arrive at 1:30-2:30 AM!  Has anyone else done this, arrived in the middle of the night?  

I would like to make a reseravation for All Star Music for that night, but worry something might hold us up and we won't make it there, so will end up stopping in GA or north Florida.  

Do you know if you can just show up at a Disney hotel to see if they have vacancy?  I would call actually as we got closer.  If not, we would just find a HOliday Inn or something.


----------



## cmonroe

Jon99 said:
			
		

> We drive it often from Kankakee County, takes us about 17 hours. For us, the ONLY way to go is leave in the afternoon and drive straight thru, arriving the next morning. Can't imagine taking 2 or 3 days to make the trip like others do..



Jon99,

We live in Massachusetts, and we drove down in 04. We left Friday night and arrived on Monday morning. I am in total agreement with you. I would never do that again. The problem is my wife would actually like to take longer for the drive. I was like, "No way! We need to make it shorter!" 

Unfortunately, I'm not a great night driver, so I have to rely on her to do a shift as well. 

The result: We are flying next year for our trip. In fact, we might never drive again, if it needs to be that long.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

cmonroe said:
			
		

> Jon99,
> 
> 
> The result: We are flying next year for our trip. In fact, we might never drive again, if it needs to be that long.


 
You could try this
Drive down to lofton VA and board the autotrain.
Wake up the next morning in Fl,  rested and you still have you car with you.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

My friend did the autotrain last year and said it was horrible and no way they could have rested on that train from the movement.  Not to mention the fact it costs more than airfare!  They paid close to $1000 ONE way.


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

The Autotrain is fine, depending on when you book and what type of accomedations you get.

For the three of us, the cost was almost the same as flying and renting a car for the three weeks we were in FL.

But we had a faimly bedroom, arrived rested and had a great time.
If we had problems sleeping in coach with a faimly of 5 or more, I would feel differantly.  It all depends on your situation and when you book. The eailier you book the cheaper it is.

Right now they have a deal  Kids travel free with paying Adults.


----------



## mom2boys0310

Hi I am planning our next Disney trip for Dec.06 and just wanted to know if anyone could tell me a nice,clean,safe place to stay in Georgia? We drove last December and stopped in Savannah and stayed at a La Quinta..it was clean and I felt safe but the beds were terrible...they were so hard and really low to the floor. I'd really appreciate any help you guys could give me. We're driving from NJ so we'd like to probably go no further than Brunswick. Thank you! Barbara


----------



## maciec

mom2boys0310 said:
			
		

> Hi I am planning our next Disney trip for Dec.06 and just wanted to know if anyone could tell me a nice,clean,safe place to stay in Georgia? We drove last December and stopped in Savannah and stayed at a La Quinta..it was clean and I felt safe but the beds were terrible...they were so hard and really low to the floor. I'd really appreciate any help you guys could give me. We're driving from NJ so we'd like to probably go no further than Brunswick. Thank you! Barbara


 
My parents recommended the Courtyard in Brunswick.  They stayed there a couple of weeks ago and they said that it was very nice.  We are driving down in October and we booked there for the night down.  On the way back we are staying in Florence, SC at a Suburban Extended Stay (never heard of them) but I got a really good AAA rate.  

By the way, we are driving down from the eastern shore of Maryland.


----------



## cranbiz

Well, it's time for another trip. I'm leaving in about an hour. 

This time it's myself, DW and BIL's 2 kiddo's 2 and 4. This will be an interesting trip. I'll report on conditions, etc when I get there.

I'll be leaving from his house in Wareham and doing the I95 route.


----------



## Selket

cranbiz:
Just wondering if you had any problems on your way down on I-95...like constructions issues and the like.

We're driving down from the Washington, DC area on in a couple of weeks - thanks!


----------



## mrstomrice

We are leaving the 7th around 3:00 pm from Rt. 1 in Philadelphia.  We are debating on hopping on the turnpike and taking it to 81, then the route (can't recall the # at this early hour) that will bet us back towards Richmond, to avoid Dc and Baltimore during rush hour.  My dad also knows of an eastern route through DE that will hook me back to 95 in Richmond.  Any advice?  We hope to get to Rocky Mount NC with a 2 year old that night and do the rest Saturday.  Thanks!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

mrstomrice said:
			
		

> We are leaving the 7th around 3:00 pm from Rt. 1 in Philadelphia.  We are debating on hopping on the turnpike and taking it to 81, then the route (can't recall the # at this early hour) that will bet us back towards Richmond, to avoid Dc and Baltimore during rush hour.  My dad also knows of an eastern route through DE that will hook me back to 95 in Richmond.  Any advice?  We hope to get to Rocky Mount NC with a 2 year old that night and do the rest Saturday.  Thanks!



Hi!  I've made the drive from PA to Disney 4 times. If you're planning to go all the way to 81 from Phila., you're going way out of your way.  (I assume you're trying to avoid the joys of I95? LOL) But from the turnpike, you'd have to travel all the way to Harrisburg to get to 81.  Even if you get on at Downingtown, the first Harrisburg exit is more than 60 miles away and you still have to travel 283 north just to get to 81.  The second exit where you can pick up 81 is at Carlisle, another 20 miles west.  Actually, you'd probably be better, if you're determined not to do the I95 route, to get on 83 south at Harrisburg, instead of 283 north to 81, you won't go as far out of your way.  Though I always used that route to get to Baltimore & DC so if you're trying to avoid I95, I'm not much help there.  I83, once you get away from Harrisburg, IS a much nicer drive than I95.

We always drive I95 to Florida (we're about an hour north of Phila) all the way.  It can be a bear, I'll admit. I just drove it Nov/Dec 2005 & I made the ridiculous mistake of traveling down Thanksgiving weekend - took me 24 hours actual  drive time.  UGH!!!  But the trip home was smooth.

As far as getting to Rocky Mount, can't say with the extra drive time of 81, though I would think it's do-able.  We always stay in Florence SC & usually arrive by about 6 - 6:30.

Hope this helps a little.  Have fun planning!!!

Jessica


----------



## mrstomrice

Thanks for your help!  I heard that the 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 route would take us about 90 extra miles, but it is a much nicer ride.  Thanks for any other advice on this topic!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

mrstomrice said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help!  I heard that the 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 route would take us about 90 extra miles, but it is a much nicer ride.  Thanks for any other advice on this topic!



I don't like driving 81 either, but I've never taken it past Carlisle so maybe it gets better.  When I was relocating, I commuted from here to Harrisburg for about 6 months, so drove 78 to 81 every day.

I'd love to hear about the route you mentioned through Delaware.  That sounds interesting.  The drive down I95 is fine when the traffic is moving, but when it's not...UGH!!!  My son loves to go that route though because he enjoys seeing the cities.  But at this point he's seen them enough!  If I could find a better route with less traffic that isn't too much out of the way, I'd give it a try. Please let me know what you find out.  Thanks!!!

Jessica


----------



## cranbiz

Ok here is my initial report on the drive down this time.

Left Wareham at 10 to 7pm. We had no troubles until the approach to the GW bridge. We made that by 10pm. There was an accident and we were tied up for about 20 minutes getting to the bridge.

First required bathroom break was at the Thomas Edison rest area around 11pm

First gas stop was at the Flying J off of exit 1 just before the Deleware Memorial bridge @ 2.23 for regular unleaded.

We took I895 thru Baltimore (I95 had 2 lanes closed due to construction - well advertised) and I495 around Washington but there were no indications of problems. Stopped at the rest area near Potomac Mills for bathroom break and to switch drivers at about 3pm. DW drove until until the NC welcome center which we made at 5:45am. Bathroom break there and then a gas stop at Roanoke Rapids (note: get gas in VA, NC gas was 2.49 where the gas in VA was 2.38) Back on the road at 6am. Next stop was at South of the Boarder for breakfast at 8:30am (yes it's a very tacky place but breakfast at Pedro's diner was $15.00 including tip for 4) On the road again at 9:30, Stopped for a bathroom break just before Waltersboro SC and then for gas in Waltersboro (exit 53) at the elcheapo for 2.37 (exit 57 had gas for 2.34). Bathroom break in GA near Brunswick and a topoff in St Mary GA for 2.27. Bathroom break and the obligitory pictures on the nieces at the welcome to Florida sign in the welcome center.

Pulled into the house in Deltona at 5:00pm

Total time on ther road was 22 hours and 10 minutes. This was with 2 yound girls 2 and 4. They either slept or played with a couple of portable games and were great.

We had no troubles except for NYC, an accident in Deleware but the impact was minimal (maybe 5 minutes) and an accident in GA (again minimal)

The worst construction was outside of Jacksonville, If I was travelling on a weekday this would have been a nightmare. The lanes are very tight and traffic was slow on Saturday with not alot of traffic on the road. A normal weekday is going to be difficult at best.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Just hearing about that Florida Welcome Sign...when you reach that point in your trip, well then your know you've MADE IT.  You're almost to Disney!!!  Anybody else get goose bumps    when you reach that point - or am I the only crazy one? It's even better when you leave the cold weather up north & get out of the car & it's 70's.  The air smells different - the tropical birds are flying around the palm trees...    My son says it's like Christmas Eve.  It's crazy I know, but I love that drive    - though it's not as far for me from PA.  Can't believe we're not going back till May 2007!  Thanks for sharing!

Jessica


----------



## MouseEarsJenny

mrstomrice said:
			
		

> We are leaving the 7th around 3:00 pm from Rt. 1 in Philadelphia.  We are debating on hopping on the turnpike and taking it to 81, then the route (can't recall the # at this early hour) that will bet us back towards Richmond, to avoid Dc and Baltimore during rush hour.  My dad also knows of an eastern route through DE that will hook me back to 95 in Richmond.  Any advice?  We hope to get to Rocky Mount NC with a 2 year old that night and do the rest Saturday.  Thanks!



We take the 81/64 detour as you described.  We find it very beautiful and relaxing.  Last time we went, we bumped into someone who went straight down 95.  They were on the road HOURS more than we were, even though we went farther.

HOWEVER.  We're starting from Allentown.  So it's a straight shot across 78 to get on 81.  It's a bit more convoluted starting farther south. 

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

MouseEarsJenny said:
			
		

> We take the 81/64 detour as you described.  We find it very beautiful and relaxing.  Last time we went, we bumped into someone who went straight down 95.  They were on the road HOURS more than we were, even though we went farther.
> 
> HOWEVER.  We're starting from Allentown.  So it's a straight shot across 78 to get on 81.  It's a bit more convoluted starting farther south.
> 
> Hope that helps somewhat.



Hey there you folks in the Pocono's!  We're up here near Scranton.

This route has always worked out for us the best as compared to 81 straight down thru to SW Va. and over the Appalachian Mts.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

7thdwarf/dopey said:
			
		

> Hey there you folks in the Pocono's!  We're up here near Scranton.
> 
> This route has always worked out for us the best as compared to 81 straight down thru to SW Va. and over the Appalachian Mts.



Hi up there near Scranton!   We're right off the Mahoning Valley exit of the turnpike northeast extension - near Beltzville State Park.  Not TOO far from you. 

Where do you pick up 64?  Does 64 join up with 95?  I'm not familiar with this.    This past trip was the first time we ever had trouble on I95 (Thanksgiving weekend) but it made up for all the other good trips combined.  Plus I'm always ready for some new scenery, LOL!

Jessica


----------



## MouseEarsJenny

Mickey's Sister said:
			
		

> Where do you pick up 64?  Does 64 join up with 95?  I'm not familiar with this.    This past trip was the first time we ever had trouble on I95 (Thanksgiving weekend) but it made up for all the other good trips combined.  Plus I'm always ready for some new scenery, LOL!
> 
> Jessica



81 exits to 64 right around Staunton, VA.  It cuts across some seriously beautiful countryside near the Shenandoah National Park, and joins up with 95 at Richmond. (You can follow the signs to I-95 that will bypass the city itself. That takes you on, I think, 288 and 85.)


----------



## mrstomrice

I'd love to hear about the route you mentioned through Delaware.  That sounds interesting.  The drive down I95 is fine when the traffic is moving, but when it's not...UGH!!!  My son loves to go that route though because he enjoys seeing the cities.  But at this point he's seen them enough!  If I could find a better route with less traffic that isn't too much out of the way, I'd give it a try. Please let me know what you find out.  Thanks!!!

Jessica [/QUOTE]

Thanks everyone for your advice!  Here is our plan, as of this moment, as well as the directions that bypass the 95 mess through MD and DC.  These directions are my father's who travels by motorhome and is always looking for a less traveled route.  He goes to Fl every year.  We are going to try to avoid 495 in Deleware due to construction, so we are hopping over to NJ to take 295 S to the Del. Mem Bridge.  That takes us to 13 South in DE.  This is a stop and go road for about 5 miles and leads you to 301 South, which you take all of the way to Bowling Green Va where you connect to 95 South.  Hopefully this is a good plan for a Friday afternoon.  
Please let me know if you have experience with this route and what you think of it.  HAve a safe trip everyone!


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

Mickey's Sister said:
			
		

> Hi up there near Scranton!   We're right off the Mahoning Valley exit of the turnpike northeast extension - near Beltzville State Park.  Not TOO far from you.
> 
> Where do you pick up 64?  Does 64 join up with 95?  I'm not familiar with this.    This past trip was the first time we ever had trouble on I95 (Thanksgiving weekend) but it made up for all the other good trips combined.  Plus I'm always ready for some new scenery, LOL!
> 
> Jessica



Staunton and Rt. 64 are at exit 221 on Rt 81S.

Actually what I meant to say earlier is that we take the 81-17-66-17-95 way. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## LauraAnn630

Is it hard driving through the Appalachian Mts. on 77?  We're going in December. I'm worried about snow too!


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

mrstomrice said:
			
		

> That takes us to 13 South in DE.  This is a stop and go road for about 5 miles and leads you to 301 South, which you take all of the way to Bowling Green Va where you connect to 95 South.  Hopefully this is a good plan for a Friday afternoon.
> Please let me know if you have experience with this route and what you think of it.  HAve a safe trip everyone!



301 in Maryland is a nightmare.  Lights every 1/4 mile for a long time there.  HEAVY traffic on a Friday afternoon.  Of course the beltway would be much worse, so this could be a better way to go.  Once you are passed Bowie Maryland, you will be fine all the way to Bowling Green though.  Just getting through the populated part of Maryland would cause you trouble.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

MouseEarsJenny said:
			
		

> 81 exits to 64 right around Staunton, VA.  It cuts across some seriously beautiful countryside near the Shenandoah National Park, and joins up with 95 at Richmond. (You can follow the signs to I-95 that will bypass the city itself. That takes you on, I think, 288 and 85.)



I-64 and I-95 cut through downtown Richmond.  Route 288 is the bypass around Richmond from I-64 in the west end to I-95 on the south side between Richmond and Petersburg.  You'll pass the intersection of I-85 with I-95 in Petersburg, but you won't get on I-85.

I've driven from Richmond to Baltimore taking the US 301 route and it is a good alternative.  Quite a few traffic lights and areas with speed limits below 55 in MD and the bridge is a toll, but the traffic moves at a decent rate and didn't seem as -- oh, what's a good word -- frantic as the Beltway and I-95 in NOVA.


----------



## 7thdwarf/dopey

LauraAnn630 said:
			
		

> Is it hard driving through the Appalachian Mts. on 77?  We're going in December. I'm worried about snow too!



Using the Rt 81 to Rt 77 route in the "winter time" can be a test if there is snow on the ground. Your up in the mountains. IMHO. There is plenty of windy roads and tight turns.
Great drive in the summer on a motorcycle or sports car.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

MemoryMakers2669 said:
			
		

> 301 in Maryland is a nightmare.  Lights every 1/4 mile for a long time there.  HEAVY traffic on a Friday afternoon.  Of course the beltway would be much worse, so this could be a better way to go.  Once you are passed Bowie Maryland, you will be fine all the way to Bowling Green though.  Just getting through the populated part of Maryland would cause you trouble.



So much for that idea...that would drive me crazy!  Plus all the extra gas you use in stop & go traffic...  Thanks for the info!

Jessica


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Mickey's Sister said:
			
		

> So much for that idea...that would drive me crazy!  Plus all the extra gas you use in stop & go traffic...  Thanks for the info!
> 
> Jessica



If you could leave earlier in the morning, you would do fine I think just staying on I-95.  The DC beltway gets bad around 4pm, sometimes a little earlier.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

MemoryMakers2669 said:
			
		

> If you could leave earlier in the morning, you would do fine I think just staying on I-95.  The DC beltway gets bad around 4pm, sometimes a little earlier.



We usually find this to be true.  We've made the trip 4 times & the only problem we've had was this past November 2005 - I made the mistake of leaving Saturday after Thanksgiving.  Leaving early didn't help.  It was horrible not just to Richmond either, so taking another route part-way wouldn't have completely solved the problem.  There were accidents that even had back-ups in North Carolina.  It was bumper-to-bumper traffic crawling along from just below Jacksonville to the I4 split.  I talked to a woman who came north to Disney from Palm Beach & she said they had the same problem coming north.  Total drive time from PA was 24 hours - insane! The drive home the following weekend was fine though.  Posters here frequently mention other routes which are better, so I'm open to suggestion...but I may just do I95 again.  I normally love the drive - I know I'm crazy   but I enjoy road trips. My concern is that next trip we're going down for Star Wars Weekends in May 2007 & the only week we can go brings us home on Memorial Day.  Anyone do I95 on Memorial Day?     Should be interesting...

Jessica


----------



## java

So in trying to plan our drive down   I am thinking(ambitiuosly) that we will make it to SC. But in looking at the dis section for lodging along I95 in SC seems like we will really have to drive through most of it to find a decent place to stop. So am I wrong any good clean places to stop in the upper section of SC along I95? We usually only make it to NC and stay at a Fairfield Inn- but I think we are leaving much earlier than usual so we should get to SC.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

java said:
			
		

> So in trying to plan our drive down   I am thinking(ambitiuosly) that we will make it to SC. But in looking at the dis section for lodging along I95 in SC seems like we will really have to drive through most of it to find a decent place to stop. So am I wrong any good clean places to stop in the upper section of SC along I95? We usually only make it to NC and stay at a Fairfield Inn- but I think we are leaving much earlier than usual so we should get to SC.



On our trip In Nov/Dec 2005 we stayed at the Holiday Inn in Florence (exit 164) and it was quite nice.  Our room was on an inner courtyard nicely landscaped with a pool.  (Though we couldn't take advantage of the pool since it was in the 30's, LOL.)  Plus they had a security guard patrolling the grounds, giving directions.  Not that we've ever felt unsafe in Florence, but I thought it was a nice touch.  We've usually stayed at the Comfort Inn in Florence - it is no frills but clean.  We never had a problem there but I wanted take advantage of my Priority Club membership, which is why we switched to Holiday Inn.  Both places offer free continental breakfast, plus have fridges & microwaves in the room.  Plenty of gas stations and restaurants right there as well.  Florence is a big tourist stop, there are rows of hotels.  We've also stayed in the Sleep Inn - very clean & the most comfortable beds, BUT it is right next to the train tracks.  Several times it woke us up.  Trains don't normally bother me, but this sounded like it was coming right in the hotel.  

If you're looking specifically for a Marriott property, there is a Fairfield at the next Florence exit, #160, where my brother & his family stayed & they rated it highly.  Though I can't comment on gas & food availability at that exit.  Plus I think you have to take a spur off of the highway to get to the hotel, if I remember correctly.  But I'm sure they would provide directions.


Hope this helps.

Jessica


----------



## java

Thank you Jessica!! I forgot all about Florence!  Great idea! Thanks again.


----------



## elf

Hi just thought I'd join this thread because we are doing the unthinkable driving down during Easter Break.  Been to Disney 30 some odd times and have driven for quite a few of them, but never during an actual holiday. I know to expect traffic but I'm willing to do some extra's to work around the busiest traffic areas.

I've looked at about 23 pages on this thread and I haven't seen what those from LI New York have done.  
Anyone have any suggestions. We want to leave Friday at 1:30pm, we'll pick up kids from school (that's their dismissal time for the holiday) and hope to be out of Staten Island by 3:30.  I'm willing to do the scenic routes.  Anyone have good ideas from LI.  
I was checking out the route 81 to 64 back to I95 in Richmond that looked interesting but is it worth going so far out of the way to 81?

Two years ago we drove down to Va. on the Friday of Memorial day weekend on I95 it was a nightmare.  Traffic starting at the Belt, through Staten Island and all of NJ.


----------



## SomePixiedust

That's going to be a really tough time to travel. The Friday before Easter is Good Friday, and most schools around here are off that day, sorry your's isn't. Just trying to get off the island and through Staten Island is a nightmare on a normal day. Many people get off from work early that day due to it being an unofficial holiday and the start of a holiday weekend, so you may really get stuck with heavy traffic-especially if the weather isn't good.  We usually try to be on the Southern State by 5:30 AM to avoid the traffic. Unfortunately any time we've left later in the day we've encountered heavy traffic. If there's anything you can do to leave earlier, that might work better. Or maybe try later at night, but I don't know how you feel about driving at night. I'm sure you want to get there ASAP with Sunday being Easter. Sorry I'm not much help  but good luck.


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

We drive in from Buffalo, NY area to WDW every year.  We usually take I-95 to I-4, then to exit 67....AAA always gives us this route. 

However, this year, I mentioned that I considered the AutoTrain to my cousin, who is a CM, and she told me to do it, that I-4 had become a nightmare in the last year, even more so than usual.

We have decided (well DH did) to drive, and I contacted AAA to see about taking in our TripTik to have the current construction updated, since we leave 4/29 from Buffalo.

Now they said that they are starting to recommend 417 rather than I-4, a little longer, but better on the traffic headache front.  Better on my nerves too.  I HATE I-4.  LoL

Does anyone else go this way??  We have not done our update yet, isn't 417 basically an exit off I-4 closer to I-95, then circles around Orlando and dumps back into I-4 near WDW???

Should we bother??  I know there are 2 major events in the area on 4/30, our arrival day.  And like I said, I-4 gives me the willies.


----------



## cranbiz

417 is exit 101B in Sanford and it takes you to the Osceola Parkway. It's about 50 or so miles doing this (and about $6.00 in tolls)

A lot depends on the time of day you will be passing thru. This week I traveled to Disney and Sea World using I4 exclusively. I was on it between 9 and 10 AM and had no troubles. The only construction is at the John Young Parkway (between Deltona and Disney) There is I4 construction between Daytona and Sanford but 417 won't help there. If you are planning on rush hour commuting times then 417 is a must.


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

Thanks.  we'll be coming through on Sunday about noon-ish.  We may try 417, because somewhere on here (I can't find it now) someone posted that there is a concert, starting at 1 in Orlando, so I am thinking it may be crowded with cars at that time.  Attendance is something like 25000 at this event.    

Anyway, the extra time and the tolls are no big deal for us, just don't want to get stuck in traffic, we will have DS 11, DD 2, and DS 1 in the truck and after 20 hrs of traveling and a stop in SC, they will be raring to get to WDW.

 

So will I, of course.  Hehehe


----------



## momofdbsdc

We are driving to Disney next week Friday. We are leaving from Buffalo in the mid to late morning after hubby gets out of work. Last time we drove straight through. We plan on stopping this time. Does anyone have any good suggestions? TIA!


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

That is quite a drive you will have Momofdbsdc (and A)!  I would try to do the biggest part of it that first day if I were you.  Try to stop for some dinner and then get the kids comfy and drive as far as you can drive that night, but stop at a decent hour, like by 1am.  That way you and your DH at least get several hours of sleep in before heading out again.  I would think you would make it at least through WV before you had to stop.  Good Luck!


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

momofdbsdc said:
			
		

> We are driving to Disney next week Friday. We are leaving from Buffalo in the mid to late morning after hubby gets out of work. Last time we drove straight through. We plan on stopping this time. Does anyone have any good suggestions? TIA!



 Hey!! We are leaving Buffalo then too!!   

We are stopping in Orangeburg, SC for the night.   We have found that leaving Buffalo at 3 a.m., going til after dinnertime and then staying over works best.  We can avoid the major metro areas (Pitts, Charleston, Charlotte) during normally heavy drive times.  We used to stop in Rock Hill, SC, but this year are venturing further to orangeburg.  I just didn't want to push DH any farther than that.


----------



## mrstomrice

The 301 route around Baltimore and DC was pretty good!  we had some stop and go at lights near the end of 301, but it beat the traffice we had in DC on the way back, as well as the cost of the tolls.  let me know if you want to have the route again!


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

mrstomrice said:
			
		

> The 301 route around Baltimore and DC was pretty good!  we had some stop and go at lights near the end of 301, but it beat the traffice we had in DC on the way back, as well as the cost of the tolls.  let me know if you want to have the route again!



I took 301 up to Baltimore for a job interview last year and I would definitely recommend it over the traffic in Northern VA and DC.  There may be some heavy traffic south of Baltimore but at least it moves.  

Just curious -- did you take US 301 all the way down to the I-295 bypass around Richmond or did you take Route 207 from Bowling Green over to I-95?  Part of that stretch of 301 in Hanover County is only two lanes and hilly, but 207 is 4 lanes and gets you over to I-95 faster.


----------



## dmaz

Does anyone know of a clean, safe hotels mid NC off I95?
We've had some really gross ones on our past trips.
It almost makes me scared to stop.


----------



## mrstomrice

dmaz said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of a clean, safe hotels mid NC off I95?
> We've had some really gross ones on our past trips.
> It almost makes me scared to stop.



Going to Disney, we stopped in Rocky Mount at the Courtyard by Marriott...very nice, but only had non smoking rooms and no continental breakfast.  On the way north, we stopped in Lumberton NC at the Holiday Inn.  it was also clean, but no bfast...Denny's is onsite but it was packed(spring break weekend)  Do not to to the Huddle House to eat...yuck!  The is not even a no-smoking area available and the food is terrible.


----------



## mrstomrice

we took 301 to Bowling green.


----------



## dmaz

Thanks for the suggestions.  I will check them out.


----------



## Littlemotherhaywood

What is my best bet for getting directions from Cleveland?  We don't have a AAA membership, but we're thinking about getting one.  I know how to read maps (stepfather was a trucker), but I don't know what roads are going to more congested, etc...  We're marathon drivers, but if we drive, we'll want to stop I suppose.  Our typical trips are sixteen hours including stops so this is going to be just a bit longer.  I calculated it at about 1100 miles or so.  We could probably leave here at noon on Thursday.  I would like to get the majority of the trip in before stopping, but I don't want to stop too late either.  I also don't want to have twelve hours of driving left for Friday.  Any thoughts?


----------



## LauraAnn630

We are driving from Cleveland too!  This will be our first time driving down.  We plan to drive straight through.


----------



## Littlemotherhaywood

My dh thinks we could drive straight through too  I don't know though.  That is such a long time in the car.  My neighbors did it last year though so I know it can be done.


----------



## LauraAnn630

Well be excited to get there!  Coming home well stop.


----------



## curiouser

LauraAnn630 said:
			
		

> We are driving from Cleveland too!  This will be our first time driving down.  We plan to drive straight through.



Its do-able but exhausting! A few friends and I did it once. We left between 3-3:30am and arrived in orlando around 1am. That included stops for gas and stopping for breakfast and dinner.


----------



## curiouser

Littlemotherhaywood said:
			
		

> What is my best bet for getting directions from Cleveland?  We don't have a AAA membership, but we're thinking about getting one.  I know how to read maps (stepfather was a trucker), but I don't know what roads are going to more congested, etc...  We're marathon drivers, but if we drive, we'll want to stop I suppose.  Our typical trips are sixteen hours including stops so this is going to be just a bit longer.  I calculated it at about 1100 miles or so.  We could probably leave here at noon on Thursday.  I would like to get the majority of the trip in before stopping, but I don't want to stop too late either.  I also don't want to have twelve hours of driving left for Friday.  Any thoughts?




We take I-77S all the way down to I-26E in Charleston, SC and take that across the state to I-95 south. From there we head into Florida and jump on I-4W. You can get these directions off of Yahoo! Maps. It seems to be the fastest and most direct route and it offers a lot of places to stop. We break the trip up so we stop the way down in Savannah,GA and on the way back in Beckley, WV.


----------



## Littlemotherhaywood

Thanks!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBarb

We will be driving down from Illinois in July. My questions have to do with Atlanta. Should we take the bypass or go through downtown?  What is the best time of day to try and go through this city? Any pointers will be helpful. Also after you pass through Atlanta is it about 5-6 more hours to Disney?


----------



## kaw1218

higgin704 said:
			
		

> I am not sure who is putting together that particular information, and I have posted this before, but I think it is worth repeating.  There is a playground just off I-95 in N. MD.  It is a GODSEND if you are coming from further north and need a break.  Lots of food places nearby and bathrooms.  Here are the directions.
> 
> 
> 
> Route 24 in Bel Air, head west about 4 miles to a left on Ring Factory Road, there is a large (HUGE) wooden playground on the corner and a few miles down the road is a large selection of food and/or gas stations.


 Thank you!  This will be our 5th time driving, and we are always looking for a nice place to rest for a few minutes.


----------



## halld6479

I don't think there is a good time to hit atlanta. my dad lives in fort myers and he says to hit it late at night and not to take bypass it is worst then straight through. we made mistake last year getting into atlanta on a friday night at 3 we set in stop and go traffic for three hours from south side till we cleared north side never again, we are going to hit it  in May around 8 on a Friday night.


----------



## mjkaferle5

BibbidyBobbidyBarb said:
			
		

> We will be driving down from Illinois in July. My questions have to do with Atlanta. Should we take the bypass or go through downtown?  What is the best time of day to try and go through this city? Any pointers will be helpful. Also after you pass through Atlanta is it about 5-6 more hours to Disney?




We are leaving on a Sunday so hopefully Atlanta should be no problem!  I think it is more like 7 plus hours to Disney once you get through Atlanta.  It is approx. 4 hours to Disney from Valdosta, GA (near the Florida border).  I haven't actually done this though, these times are just from the info I have gathered here on the DIS!!


----------



## ksumn1

I live about 60 miles form Atlanta and I hate Atlanta traffic. Traffic is usually pretty bad from arpund 7 or 8 am to 10 or 11 depending on wrecks, accidents etc. And then bad again from around 4 to 6 pm. If you're traveling at off times, weekends not during the day, you should be OK. We live on the south side and so we always take I 20 and then hop on 285 (the perimeter) and then I 75 south, again depends on the time and if there are any accidents or stalls. We're leaving at 4:00 am so we can be out of Atlnata traffic by 6 am at the latest. I included a link that you might want to check the day before you leave that included current road construction, where it is, and what hours, Alot of road construction is done either on weekend or at night and at least 1 lane is affected. 

http://www.georgia-navigator.com/construction

If the link doen't work, just search by Atlanta GA road construction. Should be one of the 1st few links. And local radio station that give good traffic coverage when you're in the area are Star 94.9 (pop) Kicks 101.5 (country) 96 Rock 96.1 (rock, the morning guys are pretty abrasive so keep in mind if the kids are listening) and Peach 94.9 (easy listening, but mostly music not many commercials or interruptions) Hope this helps!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBarb

Thanks for all the help so far! I am trying to figure out what time we will be hitting Atlanta. It seem to be somewhere between 5-7 p.m. If we are going to arrive during a rush hour perhaps we will stop and eat outside of Atlanta first. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## SplashMom

We are driving from Nova Scotia for the first time and I am kind of looking forward to it!    It will take approximately 3-4 days and we are looking at possible places to stay on the way.  We thought we would probably stop around Bangor, Maine; Richmond, Virginia; and Savannah, Georgia.  That will give us 3 days of 10 hour drives and we have a short day from Georgia to Orlando.  Does this sound logical?  Does anyone know good places to stay that aren't too far off the highway but offer clean, comfortable rooms?  I was thinking of Holiday Inn Express type of hotels, which are quite nice around here, but I read that they may not be so great.  Any helpful advice would be appreciated!


----------



## jmhkd

Why pay for a room 4 hours from your destination?  Seems to me like paying for an extra night!  Maybe stretch the other 2 days an hour or two more and it will eliminate that last days driving altogether.


----------



## SplashMom

We figured that we would be quite tired and didn't want to arrive too late at Disney (we are hoping that an early arrival may get a better room!).  However, we may do exactly as you have said--it just depends on how often we stop.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

BibbidyBobbidyBarb said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the help so far! I am trying to figure out what time we will be hitting Atlanta. It seem to be somewhere between 5-7 p.m. If we are going to arrive during a rush hour perhaps we will stop and eat outside of Atlanta first. Any ideas? Thanks.



The Town Center at Cobb area -- Barrett Parkway exit (don't remember the exit number; they've changed since I moved to VA) off of I-75 just before the merge with I-575 -- has a ton of options.  It's also a very busy intersection, but it's probably the best option IMO.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

SplashMom said:
			
		

> We are driving from Nova Scotia for the first time and I am kind of looking forward to it!    It will take approximately 3-4 days and we are looking at possible places to stay on the way.  We thought we would probably stop around Bangor, Maine; Richmond, Virginia; and Savannah, Georgia.  That will give us 3 days of 10 hour drives and we have a short day from Georgia to Orlando.  Does this sound logical?  Does anyone know good places to stay that aren't too far off the highway but offer clean, comfortable rooms?  I was thinking of Holiday Inn Express type of hotels, which are quite nice around here, but I read that they may not be so great.  Any helpful advice would be appreciated!



Depending on traffic, Richmond to WDW is about a 12-13 hour drive.  

If you stop in this area, I'd recommend taking the I-295 bypass and either exit 37 (Mechanicsville / US 360) or exit 15 (Route 10).  Both are decent areas with hotels and dining.  I know there's a Hampton Inn at exit 37, and there may be a Holiday Inn Express as well.  I've only been through exit 15 sporadically and I don't remember exactly what's there, but I do remember a couple of HIE-type hotels down there.  

You could also drive a little farther past Richmond.  Emporia would be about an hour to 1:30 past Richmond, Rocky Mount, NC about another hour past that.  I'd probably go for Rocky Mount, though; Emporia's never impressed me and (apologies to anyone reading this from Emporia) seems a bit on the trashy side.


----------



## halld6479

we should be hitting atlanta saturday after 5, we will be traveling 75 all the way how is the road construction along that area heading South? would it be better to hit the bypass around?


----------



## SplashMom

We were planning to drive the I95 the entire way.  Our kids (16 and 19) like the idea of driving through the cities, and since we are from an area that is full of beautiful scenery, that isn't so important to us.  We would like a change!  However, after reading some of the comments on this board, I am a bit nervous about the I95.  Has anyone driven through using this route?  We will be leaving on a Friday, hopefully arriving in Florida by Monday.  Is traffic better on the weekend?  It will be in mid August--no holidays but regular summer traffic.  Any suggestions?


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

OK, what would you do??

We were going to have to leave here on Friday afternoon, after DD got off the bus (about 12:30).  We were going to just drive the 14 hours there, getting in very late.  But now, she isn't going the last day, so we are going to leave Thursday night.  

SO, we can either leave here around DDs bedtime and drive the 5 hours to Fayetteville, NC and stop for 6 hours for some sleep.  Get up Friday morning and finish the last 9 hours, getting in mid afternoon.

OR, we can just drive the whole thing, arriving EXHAUSTED late morning.  While we have done this many times in the past on other long trips, the only issue here is whether or not we can even get into our hotel room that early.  It would suck to get there around 10am and not have a place to go..kwim??  We will be tired, no shower in over 24 hours, etc.  If I knew we could get into our room when we arrived, I would go for it for sure.

Which one do you think is better, those that have done both?  And anyone know Fayetteville, NC, any hotels good, is it a good area?


----------



## kerry34

If I were in your shoes and I were planning on leaving at your daughters bedtime then I would stop somewhere and sleep.  I personally would not want to start my vacation sleep deprived from being up all night long.  If you were leaving early in the morning and driving the 14 hours it would be easier to make the whole trip.  We stop in Fayetteville when we drive down.  We have stayed at a Ramada Inn right off exit 49 (I-95).  The hotel has always been clean and there are interior corridors which is important to me.  They also have free continental breakfast in the morning.  We have stayed here around 4 times in the past and have never had trouble.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

We had planned to leave in the Morning, on Friday, around 4-5 am.  Putting us into Orlando around 6-7pm.  Then we decided this was a bad idea on a Friday, at the beginning of summer for many places.  We would hit Richmond at morning rush hour and the Jacksonville, Orlando areas in the evening.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

Ok, yet another question.  Would you stop at a decent hour, say 1am or drive until you got tired (for us we could go until 3-4 easily), then stop?  Figuring the kids would sleep pretty much the whole time we were driving at night, so driving further that night would be better on them I think.


----------



## nanalisa

I would hate to pay for a motel if I stopped at 3:00 am.  Plus what always happened to me was my kids slept while we drove, then they were rested and raring to go and we would be dead on our feet.  I would stop at a decent hour and let everyone get a good nights sleep.


----------



## kerry34

If it were possible could you leave around say 6pm?  If you did that you could drive until around 11 and stop then to get a room.  That way you would get a decent night sleep.  Also just FYI you can bypass Richmond by going 295 which takes you right around Richmond.  We have done this at times when traffic was heavy.


----------



## MemoryMakers2669

My sister is over an hour from me and can't even leave her house to head this way until 6pm, so 8pm would be our earliest leave time.  Believe me, if I can get her to leave work early, we will leave much earlier for sure, make it to GA or southern SC at least.


----------



## eagle0112

My DH and I are driving down to WDW in January. We are in need of new 
furniture and have heard that there are many manufactures outlet stores 
and large warehouse type stores. Does anyone know exactly where? Does 
anyone have any dealings with them and shipping costs? I am worried 
that any savings might be offset by delivery costs. Any help would be 
greatly appreciated.

Mary in NY


----------



## cranbiz

Splashmom.

I drive the I95 route all the time. It's not really a problem as long as you try to avoid the major cities at the rush hour times. New York City and the DC area are your worst problems. I would not arrive in NY between 5 to 9am and 4 to 8pm. The same goes for the DC area. Also try to avoid Jacksonville for the afternoon rush hour.


----------



## SplashMom

Thanks Cranbiz!  We'll have to do some planning to make sure we avoid those areas at busy times.  Hopefully, we will be doing the bulk of our driving between 8am-6pm and may have to reroute if we hit busy times.  Any good places you can recommend to stop overnight?  Most likely somewhere around Bangor, Richmond, and Savannah--we'll have three overnight stops.  We want to arrive fairly early on our fourth day and we would like to limit the driving to 10-11 hours per day.  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

eagle0112 said:
			
		

> My DH and I are driving down to WDW in January. We are in need of new
> furniture and have heard that there are many manufactures outlet stores
> and large warehouse type stores. Does anyone know exactly where? Does
> anyone have any dealings with them and shipping costs? I am worried
> that any savings might be offset by delivery costs. Any help would be
> greatly appreciated.
> 
> Mary in NY



Hi, Mary.  I'm thinking the furniture manufacturers are based in the Winston-Salem/Greensboro/High Point area, which is about an hour+ west of Raleigh, which in turn is about an hour west of I-95.  They may have outlet stores along I-95 (I think they'd be crazy if they didn't!) but not sure where.  

Have you tried asking this on the Community Board?  It may get noticed better there as a separate thread rather than buried in this one.


----------



## dznymom1

Hi Splashmom   We periodically drive from NH down to Orlando or SC. I want to mention that Bangor to Richmond is probably closer to 12 hours than 10 hours, and that is not taking traffic into account.  That is definitely the toughest leg of your trip, and I can't imagine you won't run into a slowdown in at least one of the cities on that leg - you will be hitting Boston, New York, Baltimore and Washington DC, all of which are potential problems.  95 through CT and NJ can be slow as well.  It would be hard to avoid peak traffic times in all of those places!  

I am not trying to sound pessimistic, but you may want to reconsider where you break up your trip.  I have only done the drive to Nova Scotia once (what a gorgeous place to live!) , and that is a long stretch, but so, so different from the congested mess you will find on Route 95 from Massachusetts to Washington, DC!  Personally, I think I would try to get at least to Portland, Maine on that first night if you can.

Good luck!  We enjoy the drive, but it can be challenging!


----------



## SplashMom

Thanks dznymom1!  I think you are right.  We will try to make it to Portland on our first night.  I hadn't thought about hitting all those major centers in one day.  I assume if there is a lot of traffic that you can take an exit and reroute around the trouble areas if necessary.  It's hard to imagine all that traffic.  We live in a rural area and heavy traffic here is more than three cars at the one set of traffic lights that we have!!  We did have a taste of it last year though.  We went to Daytona Beach for a day and on the way back to Disney we were delayed for an hour or so in heavy traffic.  It didn't even occur to us that this may happen!  We will be driving through on Saturday and Sunday, the weekend of August 12-13.  Hopefully, the weekend traffic will be lighter although vacation traffic may have an effect on it.  Any more advice is appreciated!


----------



## cranbiz

SplashMom,

The weekends are definately better than the weekdays. I can't suggest anywhere to stop because when I drive from MA to FL, I don't stop.

Portland does have several places close to I95 or just a short side trip up I395. From Portland, you should be about 23 to 24 hours out (at normal highway speeds) I would recommend just going thru Boston if you are there on the weekend. The trip around using I95 (128) is longer, you can take I95 to I93 back to I95 in Canton and then I95 the rest of the way. I normally save anywhere up to an hour going that route. Don't take I495 to I95, that is painfully longer.

A lot of people stop in Fredericksburg, VA as a halfway point from MA to FL. If you feel like pushing it, try for Santee, SC. I have heard several not to good things about Lumberton, NC. so I would most likely avoid there. Obi-Wan Pinobe can probably give you a better idea on the VA stops.

There is not much going on in your time frame, you should have a good trip with minimal traffic.


----------



## HunnyPots

Where do you stop on the way home? We are driving as far as Tallahassee on the way down but can't seem to figure out a good stopping place on the way home. We will be leaving WDW on Saturday, July 15 and going up to St. Augustine to look around and visit the lighthouse before we start heading west. I'd like to stop someplace that has something worth seeing the next day before we leave for home but I'd like to avoid anything too over-priced and touristy like the gulf coast towns.  Maybe just scenic or historic? 
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

cranbiz said:
			
		

> SplashMom,
> 
> ....
> 
> A lot of people stop in Fredericksburg, VA as a halfway point from MA to FL. If you feel like pushing it, try for Santee, SC. I have heard several not to good things about Lumberton, NC. so I would most likely avoid there. Obi-Wan Pinobe can probably give you a better idea on the VA stops.



Exits 130 and 126 in Fredericksburg each have a lot of dining and lodging options.  Check this page on the DIS for a full listing.

The exits between Fredericksburg and Richmond have some offerings, but not as many as the ones above.  Ashland exit 92 might be the best of those.  

When you get down to Richmond, take I-295 around the city.  If you make it this far, your best options would either be exits 37, 15, or 9.

Exit 37 only has a couple of hotels, but they're decent -- Hampton and Holiday Inn Express -- and I know that area has more dining options than are listed (Applebee's and Ruby Tuesday, for example).

If you take exit 15 and go west a few miles, that will intersect with I-95 at exit 61, increasing your hotel and dining options.  

I've only rarely been down as far as exit 9, but from what I remember it's a decent area.

The Emporia area, exit 11 -- from what I remember, I've never been that impressed with the area.  If you're making good time and make it that far, I'd drive a little bit farther and try to make it to Rocky Mount.


----------



## Mom_

We are driving from CT and thinking of taking I-84 to Scranton, PA to I-81 to I-64 in Roanoke, VA, to I-95 to Orlando.  It is approx 90 min farther than I-95 straight in but it bypasses NY, NJ and DC.  Do you think it is worth it to take this route?  We are leaving around noon from Hartford, CT and thinking of driving straight through.  This is our first drive to florida.


----------



## meredetrois2

Hello   I am new to the board.  We are leaving for Disney World on July 2.  Driving from near Shreveport, Louisiana and staying at the All Star Sports.  Where can I get exact directions to All Star Sports?  We have pretty much decided on the route we will take to Florida - but I have no address for the All Stars.  We stayed at Fort Wilderness in 2004 and I had exact directions, even to the lanes we needed to be in.  I can't remember where I got them though    Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

meredetrois2 said:
			
		

> Hello   I am new to the board.  We are leaving for Disney World on July 2.  Driving from near Shreveport, Louisiana and staying at the All Star Sports.  Where can I get exact directions to All Star Sports?  We have pretty much decided on the route we will take to Florida - but I have no address for the All Stars.  We stayed at Fort Wilderness in 2004 and I had exact directions, even to the lanes we needed to be in.  I can't remember where I got them though    Thank you in advance!



We drove to All Star Music (right next to All Star Sports - all the All Stars have the same entrance) in November and we just followed the signs off of I-4 and had no problems.  There are usually directions on the back of the confirmation you receive from Disney, but we didn't use them.  The All Stars are in the Animal Kingdom area near Blizzard Beach.  The address is on West Buena Vista Drive.  Hope this helps.

Jessica


----------



## Ct_TiggerFan

Mom_ said:
			
		

> We are driving from CT and thinking of taking I-84 to Scranton, PA to I-81 to I-64 in Roanoke, VA, to I-95 to Orlando. It is approx 90 min farther than I-95 straight in but it bypasses NY, NJ and DC. Do you think it is worth it to take this route? We are leaving around noon from Hartford, CT and thinking of driving straight through. This is our first drive to florida.


 

If you going to do that, Continue down I-81 until I-77 to I26,  Then take this to I-95

Its a much nicer route

Have you looked into the Autotrain. Its only about 6-7 hrs from CT
We break it up by stopping overnight, but you could get to the station in one day

We normally drive to Merricanicsburg, Pa the first night,  Next morning take RT 15 to I66, to Rt 7100 to Rt123 into lorfton VA.
We board the Autotrain and wake up next morning in FL with are car and us.

Trains leaves Lorfton Va at 4pm and next morning around 9 or 10am your in Sanford FL,  45 minutes outside of Disney

Just a thought.  Its a relaxing way to start a vacation.


----------



## MickeyHereWeCome!

Hi!  We are traveling down from the DC area.  I'm driving down with my two boys (1 and 3).  Dh will be flying down with the older two.  We're going separately so that I can stop and visit for a couple days with my Aunt and Uncle who are about an hour away from WDW.

Anyway, I was wondering what are some of the major cities I should try to avoid during rush hour times.  My plan is to leave after dinner our first night (a Wed.), and try to get close to the Richmond area.  I was hoping to leave around 9 the next day (Thursday), and drive for about 7 hours, finishing up the trip on a Friday.

As it is, I'm hoping to avoid driving through anything major during a rush hour since we won't be leaving until close to 9 and plan to hit our next stop by 5ish.  Is there anything else I should be concerned about, in terms of hitting major cities.

TIA.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Once you're past the Richmond/Petersburg area, the drive is fairly clear of major cities through the Carolinas and Georgia.  There might be some traffic around Fayetteville and Savannah, and where Interstates 40, 20, and 16 meet with I-95, but nothing like the DC area.

Jacksonville, FL, would be the next big city you'd drive through or around before reaching Orlando.  

We've made the drive from Richmond to Orlando in about 12-13 hours.  Driving down we've stopped around Savannah, which is about 7-8 hours from here.  

For a stop in the Richmond area, I'd suggest taking I-295 around the city and staying somewhere toward the Hopewell area.  Exit 15 would be the best option.  That way you can avoid a lot of the rush hour traffic the next morning.


----------



## scottb8888

We plan to leave the morning of the 29th, take the 77 to 95 route and end up in Hilton Head the first night.  Is that too much of a drive?

We actually planned on staying in Hilton Head a couple days, then go on to Orlando the morning of the First.

Our plan is to Leave Orlando the following week and drive to Atlanta.  Soend a weekend there and then back to Columbus.

Any of these plans too ambitious.  By the way we are traveling with a 5 and a 9 year old who have never driving that distance.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kimberlyp02

We "thought" we had plane tickets,but that didn't work out and we are thinking about driving to FL from Houston, TX.  I have seen that it is anywhere from 14-19hrs?  Which of these are correct?

Also, I will have a 4.5yr old(she is pretty good in the car) and a 11mo old(he is a wonderful baby, very easy to please).  BUT, will I want to strangle myself by the time we get there? 

We don't really like to drive much, the longest trip being about 5hrs.  I have a sister in Lafayette, La, we were planning on spending the night with her, so that will cut 3hrs off of our trip.  So I guess I need to know how far it is from Lafayette, La.

Anyway, just wondering what kind of misery I'm signing myself up for or if it's doable.  We are getting a 10day trip for about $1500 through disney at Pop Century with FREE dining plan and it's too good to pass up.  But plane tickets are running about $300 a piece....OUCH!  Give me some advice please!!!


----------



## kimberlyp02

ok, nevermind, found other plane tickets closer   Thanks anyway!


----------



## java

scottb8888 said:
			
		

> We plan to leave the morning of the 29th, take the 77 to 95 route and end up in Hilton Head the first night.  Is that too much of a drive?
> 
> We actually planned on staying in Hilton Head a couple days, then go on to Orlando the morning of the First.
> 
> Our plan is to Leave Orlando the following week and drive to Atlanta.  Soend a weekend there and then back to Columbus.
> 
> Any of these plans too ambitious.  By the way we are traveling with a 5 and a 9 year old who have never driving that distance.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.


OK Remember that Hilton Head is a good hour off of 95- So make sure you add that to your trip= (and I am being generous it could take even longer)  I also have heard that the Aquarium in Atlanta*I am assuming you would be heading there for that with the ages of your kids- is a total mob scene on 
the weekends and too crowded to be enjoyable. We head straight down from western NJ and we don't want to add on to our drive by anytime if we can avoid it. So Hilton Head is a no go for us. But if you are going to spend more than 2 nights there then I would say go.
Hey we'll   when we see you- we leave on the 30th EARLY EARLY EARLY famous last words....... Hoping to get to South Carolina *very south south Carolina. And then have only about 4 hours on the 30th.


----------



## scottb8888

java said:
			
		

> OK Remember that Hilton Head is a good hour off of 95- So make sure you add that to your trip= (and I am being generous it could take even longer)  I also have heard that the Aquarium in Atlanta*I am assuming you would be heading there for that with the ages of your kids- is a total mob scene on
> the weekends and too crowded to be enjoyable. We head straight down from western NJ and we don't want to add on to our drive by anytime if we can avoid it. So Hilton Head is a no go for us. But if you are going to spend more than 2 nights there then I would say go.
> Hey we'll   when we see you- we leave on the 30th EARLY EARLY EARLY famous last words....... Hoping to get to South Carolina *very south south Carolina. And then have only about 4 hours on the 30th.




We changed our minds and canceled the Hilton Head Restervations.  We plan to go 70 to 77 to 95.  Thinking about getting a few hours in the night of the 30th.  Not sure how far we wull make it on Saturday.  But we are checking in on Sunday to BWV.


----------



## DisneyNut_34

I thought I heard about about a new road off of the Turnpike that took you stright to 192 rather than going down through Clermont but I can't seem to find it on Mapquest?

Anyone have any info on this???


TIA


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Do a search here on the Transportation board for *Route 429*.  It's completed and people have been talking about it, but it sounds like the mapping sites havent' updated with it yet.  I checked google maps and randmcnally.com, and both of them don't show the completed road.


----------



## skoi

Is this possible? I read something about the 417 bypass once, and I was wondering if this was completed, and if it's really faster than taking I-4 which always seems to be backed up no matter what time, or what day of the week, we drive it.

We'll be coming down from Sanford (not driving all the way this time, thank goodness)- so is there an alternative route to 4, or is 4 the best way?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

From what I can see online, Route 417 has been completed for some time and would be a good alternative to I-4 through downtown.


----------



## skoi

Thanks! Great tagline, by the way. I've seen a few really good TR quotes floating around out there lately.

Julie


----------



## Jennasis

HELP!  Is there anyway to find out the approximate cost of driving to WDW?  We'll be coming from NC (about 45 minutes north of Charlotte).  Were are looking at plane fare and it'll cost us around $450 to fly, so I was hoping driving would be a better option.  It should be about a 550-600 mile trip to get there.  Thanks!


----------



## kerry34

http://www.fuelcostcalculator.com/ 

Try this,  it will give you an approximate idea.


----------



## fynook12

Hello to all. I am a frequent visitor to the World. I am in Miami, FL. We always shoot straight up the FL. TPK and get off at the Osceola Parkway exit and then just head west. Is there a better way?? Should I get off at the I-4 exit? i've never taken that way and i'm wondering if it will cut some time off or is it just about the same? I know when I get off at the Oseola exit I then have to drive on a city street for most of the rest of the way. If I just got on I-4 at least I could do the speed limit of a "highway". I hope i'm making sense!! LOL....It may just be a matter of a few minutes difference, but i was wondering if there were anymore S.FL DISer's who took this route and found it to be pretty decent. I usually get to WDW in about 3hrs. when i take the Osceola Pkwy. Thanks!!!!


----------



## scottb8888

java said:
			
		

> OK Remember that Hilton Head is a good hour off of 95- So make sure you add that to your trip= (and I am being generous it could take even longer)  I also have heard that the Aquarium in Atlanta*I am assuming you would be heading there for that with the ages of your kids- is a total mob scene on
> the weekends and too crowded to be enjoyable. We head straight down from western NJ and we don't want to add on to our drive by anytime if we can avoid it. So Hilton Head is a no go for us. But if you are going to spend more than 2 nights there then I would say go.
> Hey we'll   when we see you- we leave on the 30th EARLY EARLY EARLY famous last words....... Hoping to get to South Carolina *very south south Carolina. And then have only about 4 hours on the 30th.




So, based on that, we changed plans.  We are leaving Friday after school and dring 3-4 hours. Spending the night and driving Saturday and a few hours on Sunday.


----------



## ilovepooh

kerry34-Thanks for the great AAA link!


----------



## Luvamouse

CT Tiggerfan, I am looking into the I-80 to I-77 to I 26 route you suggested to "mom" (love the username by the way!).  We planned to take I-84 through Danbury and down through Port Jervis and cut across eventually catching I-81  and then grabbing I-95 in Maryland via I-83.  The reason for that is that every summer we drive to Illinois and begin that way.  I figure by mid-PA I'll be able to think straight enough to choose a new route!   We like missing NY and NJ and fiind that the time difference is negligible-- if you hit just one good tie-up the benefit of going through the cities is wiped out.  

I will be checking out the route you mentioned for increased distance/time, but it certainly seems prettier.  Great to hear other routes on this thread.  We plan to get to NC the first night (maybe SC with your route) and go to Daytona for 1 night first.

Heidi


----------



## nanalisa

Just to let you know, last weekend gasoline was cheaper by 20 cents from Kentucky to Florida (I 65, 24 & 75) than it was here in Indiana(2.98).  Even the Hess station on WDW property was 2.83.  Of course when you get near a large city, it gets higher but we filled up south of Atlanta for 2.71.  20 cent per gallon savings on a fill up is 2 Mickey bars!


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

DH, DD5 and I have decided to drive to Disney from TN instead of fly   We'll be coming down I-75 through GA and into FL - pretty comfortable with the route up until we have to get on the FL turnpike - any advice/suggestions of how to make this part of the trip so that we're not combusting by the time we get there?


----------



## sorul82?

Jennasis said:
			
		

> HELP!  Is there anyway to find out the approximate cost of driving to WDW?  We'll be coming from NC (about 45 minutes north of Charlotte).  Were are looking at plane fare and it'll cost us around $450 to fly, so I was hoping driving would be a better option.  It should be about a 550-600 mile trip to get there.  Thanks!



In March, we used five tanks of gas for the entire trip from Raleigh (2 down, 1 there, 2 back).  It will depend on your MPG, be our van gets 19.  At $50 per tank, it cost us $250.  We have been watching Southwest, and if we can get air for around $350 for the five of us, we'll take it!


----------



## disney0928

Hi, I just used the fuel cost calculator someone else posted.  Thanks, very much!!!   

I now know that our round trip fuel cost will be about $400, as we'll be driving to see family in Tampa before heading home.

However, I am wondering about toll roads, brigdes, tunnels, etc.  I know there are tons through New England, NY, NJ, etc through Baltimore.  If I remember from past drives, that's it until near Disney, right?

I am just trying to plan accordingly.  We usually go through CT via 84 to 91 to 95, over the George Washington Bridge, to the NJ Pike.  Anyone know about how much the tolls are???

TIA!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

disney0928 said:
			
		

> Hi, I just used the fuel cost calculator someone else posted.  Thanks, very much!!!
> 
> I now know that our round trip fuel cost will be about $400, as we'll be driving to see family in Tampa before heading home.
> 
> However, I am wondering about toll roads, brigdes, tunnels, etc.  I know there are tons through New England, NY, NJ, etc through Baltimore.  If I remember from past drives, that's it until near Disney, right?
> 
> I am just trying to plan accordingly.  We usually go through CT via 84 to 91 to 95, over the George Washington Bridge, to the NJ Pike.  Anyone know about how much the tolls are???
> 
> TIA!



Hi!  I can't help with 84 or 91 but there's a wonderful guide to interstate 95.  It's online but you can also buy a printed copy to take on your trips.  (Though the internet does have a bit more info.)  Go to www.usastar.com/i95 and you will find info on 95 tolls, construction, exit info including restaurants, hotels, gas stations etc.  We've driven from PA 4 times & the guide was indispensable.  The guide also includes info on I4 in Florida which you would use to get from I95 to Disney & also could use to get to Tampa. Hope this helps!

Jessica


----------



## kerry34

I recorded our approximate toll costs and will check and post back.  We did not go over GW though,  instead we went 84-287-684 to Garden State Pkwy,  so we went over the Tappan Zee bridge instead which is a few dollars cheaper,  but the costs should be similiar anyway.

Edited to add:  just checked my records and the total costs for tolls round trip was approx 32.00.  Tolls on: Ma pike, Tappan Zee Bridge, Garden State Pkwy,  NJ Jersey Turnpike, Delaware Memorial Bridge, JFK Memorial Hwy, FT McHenry Tunnel,  and Woodrow Wilson Bridge,  tolls for Tappan Zee, and Delaware Mem Bridge ad JFK Mem Hwy are only northbound.


----------



## Al and Kate's Mom

I've been hearing some things about the Western Beltway off of the FL Turnpike - has anyone used this new way yet?


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

There have been a few threads about the new highway.  Try a search for either "429" or "Western Way".


----------



## scottm51168

anybody leave from NE early today ....what a mess only made it to NC traffic was horrible


----------



## SELLINGINNJ

Leaving on Aug 24 from Northern NJ. We are trying 81 to 77 instead of 95. 

I am also looking for suggestions on a hotel to stay overnight. Approximately 12-13 hours from NJ. 

Many thanks!


----------



## MickeyT

If you're coming I-77 the Hampton Inn or Hilton Garden Inn in Rock Hill SC are both nice.


----------



## SELLINGINNJ

Thanks Mickey T!  Are you familiar with the Country Inn & Suites iin Rock Hill?  

Also:  Any hotel recommendations in the Columbia area?

Thank you very much!!


----------



## MickeyT

Not really familiar with the Country Inn in Rock Hill but it's in a good area.  Cherry Road has all the familiar interstate resturants. 

A good one on your route in Columbia would be Courtyard Columbia Northeast/I-77.  Not as many resturants.  A Cracker Barrel near.

I live in Great Falls kinda halfway between the two so give a honk as you go through!


----------



## Russ Lightyear

We are leaving Thursday night from our home in North Central Ohio.  We will drive to Dayton for the night and then an early (3:00AM) start Friday Via 71 and 75 and plan to stay in Valdosta, GA at the Holiday Inn.  From there its 4-5 hours to the Kingdom.

On our return home we plan on visiting family in J-Ville and heading home via US77 to Ohio Route 250 about 6:00 AM heading toward home.  Last time 3 years ago we drove to Parker WV and stayed at the Best Western, which I did not enjoy after a long drive.  Anyone have a suggestion as to the place to stay overnight when our home is just North of Mansfield, Ohio.  THanks 

Kids are pumped for their 3rd Disney experience once at DLand and once at WDW.


----------



## adisneynut

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone knows if any construction is being done on I-95 from Savannah Ga to Daytona Beach, Fl? There has been work being done on this road for a long time.

Is it near completion?
Thansk!!


----------



## scottm51168

the ride from GA to Disney was not bad at all a little construction on I-4 but not bad the rest of the ride from CT was a nightmare....wish we were still at CBR


----------



## adisneynut

scottm51168 said:
			
		

> the ride from GA to Disney was not bad at all a little construction on I-4 but not bad the rest of the ride from CT was a nightmare....wish we were still at CBR



I can just imagine!!!   I appreicate the reply. This past January they had I-95 around St. Augustine closed down to 1 lane. Not much fun either. They have been working on this interstate since our 1998 trip. What really makes me  it they block of 20-025 miles of road(make you slow down to 40-45 miles) and they are working on only about a 1/2 miles stretch. I told my husband that mabe that they were trying to encourage the worker to work faster by blocking off so much.

Thanks again!


----------



## C.Ann

I'll be heading to Florida alone right after Christmas from upstate NY (Albany area)..  Originally I was thinking of taking the 81 route down into VA and then over to I95, but now I'm wondering if that would be the best choice - due to the time of year.. The idea of going I95 and dealing with all that traffic is just as scary to me as going through the mountains if I take 81..

If I take the 81 route (according to Rand mcNally) there are only two areas before I start across VA where there would be a lengthy travel time between cities with decent hotels - Binghamton, NY to Scranton, PA (1 hour and 2 mins.) and Wilkes-Barre to Harrisburg, PA (1 hour 47 minutes)..  All other cities would be 17 to 40 minutes apart..

Also keep in mind that I can _not_ drive at night (night blindness) and I am _not_ on a strict time table.. If necessary, I could take a week to make the drive down and I'm very flexible about when I can leave, as long as it's before mid-January..

I've already checked the I95 site on-line (and read the forums) - as well as reading everything I can find here.. Got all kinds of maps and Trip Tiks from AAA and the final result is that I'm more confused than ever!   

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## SomePixiedust

I don't think I'll really be of any help to you, but I just did the I81 to 77 to 26 to 95 for the first time (leaving from PA) after years of travelling 95. It was definitely a much more scenic route, but I have to say there were times I felt uncomfortable because the exits were fewer and far between than they are on 95. I know many people prefer 81 as opposed to the boring straight roads of 95, but if you are travelling alone, the closer exits might be something to consider. I don't know what the weather conditions might be in the mountains at that time of year, and of course 95 can get snow, but the further down you go, the less your chances are. On 81 you're inland and in the mountains further down...don't know if that makes a difference. JMHO.
Hope I didn't confuse you more


----------



## C.Ann

SomePixiedust said:
			
		

> I don't think I'll really be of any help to you, but I just did the I81 to 77 to 26 to 95 for the first time (leaving from PA) after years of travelling 95. It was definitely a much more scenic route, but I have to say there were times I felt uncomfortable because the exits were fewer and far between than they are on 95. I know many people prefer 81 as opposed to the boring straight roads of 95, but if you are travelling alone, the closer exits might be something to consider. I don't know what the weather conditions might be in the mountains at that time of year, and of course 95 can get snow, but the further down you go, the less your chances are. On 81 you're inland and in the mountains further down...don't know if that makes a difference. JMHO.
> Hope I didn't confuse you more


----------------------------------

Any info at all is appreciated.. 

Which part of PA did you leave from?  And do you recall what areas you were in where the exits were far enough apart to make you feel uncomfortable?
Also, were you driving during the day or at night?

Thanks!


----------



## SomePixiedust

We left from the Harrisburg area after visiting with some friends, so I'm not very familiar with the area. We were travelling during the day and I don't specifically remember the areas but I know there were a lot of points on 81 through VA and then on the northern section of 77 where I noticed the the exits were further apart. If we were looking for a bathroom break, it always seemed like we had a good 15-20 minute wait for a stop, and it never seems that way on 95. We were also just driving until we felt like stopping as we do on 95, and when we decided we were ready to stop, it was another 40 minutes before we came across a hotel (this was at the end of 77 and getting on to 26). By this time it was night, and I will say 26 was very dark. I guess because 95 is so familiar to us, it seems easier. We know the stops and it's easier to plan knowing the exits with hotels are closer together. When we decided to stop, we didn't expect it to be that long before we would find one. Really JMHO maybe because 95 is familiar to me. We went into this drive without much of a plan (VERY UNLIKE US) so that may be why I was uncomfortable. If you do enough homework, you may find it different. Maybe those on here who travel that route often can give more insight. We did meet up with plenty of people along the way (we chat a lot at gas stations    ) who love this route and say they would never take 95. So it's just everyone's preference.


----------



## C.Ann

SomePixiedust said:
			
		

> We left from the Harrisburg area after visiting with some friends, so I'm not very familiar with the area. We were travelling during the day and I don't specifically remember the areas but I know there were a lot of points on 81 through VA and then on the northern section of 77 where I noticed the the exits were further apart. If we were looking for a bathroom break, it always seemed like we had a good 15-20 minute wait for a stop, and it never seems that way on 95. We were also just driving until we felt like stopping as we do on 95, and when we decided we were ready to stop, it was another 40 minutes before we came across a hotel (this was at the end of 77 and getting on to 26). By this time it was night, and I will say 26 was very dark. I guess because 95 is so familiar to us, it seems easier. We know the stops and it's easier to plan knowing the exits with hotels are closer together. When we decided to stop, we didn't expect it to be that long before we would find one. Really JMHO maybe because 95 is familiar to me. We went into this drive without much of a plan (VERY UNLIKE US) so that may be why I was uncomfortable. If you do enough homework, you may find it different. Maybe those on here who travel that route often can give more insight. We did meet up with plenty of people along the way (we chat a lot at gas stations    ) who love this route and say they would never take 95. So it's just everyone's preference.


-----------------------------------------------------------

Thanks!  I think the big differences are that most people are not driving solo; most can see to drive at night; and those who are driving in winter weather will have traveling companions..

Been researching all morning and I think I'm going to take a leap of faith and go I95 all the way..  My first stop will be in MD.. Next stop either Roanoke Rapids or Rocky Mount, NC..  And my last stop, Hardeeville, SC..  From there I'll continue down I95 to just above Jacksonville and then meander down A1A to do a little sighteeing before heading to my sister's place..

Hopefully if I'm on the road by at least 9 each morning and off by 3:30, I shouldn't hit the major rush hours.. Traffic, yes - but hopefully not unmanageable..

Again, thanks for your input!


----------



## Flyerfan

C.Ann said:
			
		

> If I take the 81 route (according to Rand mcNally) there are only two areas before I start across VA where there would be a lengthy travel time between cities with decent hotels - Binghamton, NY to Scranton, PA (1 hour and 2 mins.) and Wilkes-Barre to Harrisburg, PA (1 hour 47 minutes)..  All other cities would be 17 to 40 minutes apart..



I live near 81 in PA between Wilkes-Barre and Harrisburg and am familiar with a few exits with decent hotels, if you need any suggestions.


----------



## C.Ann

Flyerfan said:
			
		

> I live near 81 in PA between Wilkes-Barre and Harrisburg and am familiar with a few exits with decent hotels, if you need any suggestions.



--------------------------------
Thanks!  At this point though, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and take I95 - considering I'll be traveling in the winter.. I've looked at some various travel sites and all of them suggest avoiding 81 in the winter.. 

Wonder if it would be safe to come back that way in mid-March - or the last week of March?


----------



## Flyerfan

C.Ann said:
			
		

> --------------------------------
> Thanks!  At this point though, I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and take I95 - considering I'll be traveling in the winter.. I've looked at some various travel sites and all of them suggest avoiding 81 in the winter..



I know what you mean.  We are driving down in December and taking the 81 to 77 to 26 route.  I am praying for no snow.


----------



## fesslerl

My husband & I will be driving from TN to Fl and plan to drive most of the way the first day, stopping in Lake City Fl overnight and continuing onto POR the next day.
I was wondering if anyone here has stayed in or near Lake City Fl and has a hotel near I75 that they would recommend.    

We are leaning toward Best Western since we've had good experience with them and the price is not too high, around $82 (senior rate).   We would not want to pay anymore than that-- just need a clean, safe, comfortable place, hopefully with a decent complimentary breakfast.


----------



## C.Ann

fesslerl said:
			
		

> My husband & I will be driving from TN to Fl and plan to drive most of the way the first day, stopping in Lake City Fl overnight and continuing onto POR the next day.
> I was wondering if anyone here has stayed in or near Lake City Fl and has a hotel near I75 that they would recommend.
> 
> We are leaning toward Best Western since we've had good experience with them and the price is not too high, around $82 (senior rate).   We would not want to pay anymore than that-- just need a clean, safe, comfortable place, hopefully with a decent complimentary breakfast.



----------------------------------------------------------------

Go to tripadvisor.com and type Lake City, FL in the search box.  When the page comes up, click on one of the hotels and read the reviews.  Then look to the left column and there will be a list of all of the motels/hotels in Lake City, FL. Click on each one and see if there have been any recent reviews written (pay close attention to the date of the review because a review from 2004 may be entirely different now)..  

If a motel/hotel has 5 good reviews and 1 bad review, I wouldn't eliminate it from my list.. However, if it had 5 bad reviews and only 1 good review, then I would more than likely pass it up..

You can also put in your dates with these various motels/hotels and find out what the nightly charge would be..


----------



## fesslerl

thanks for taking the time to reply with that helpful information.   After reviewing at trip advisor,  I decided to go ahead with Best Western.  There were a lot more positive comments then negative.


----------



## C.Ann

fesslerl said:
			
		

> thanks for taking the time to reply with that helpful information.   After reviewing at trip advisor,  I decided to go ahead with Best Western.  There were a lot more positive comments then negative.


-----------------------

Glad I could be of help.. Have a great trip!!


----------



## jima53

bamillen said:
			
		

> Unifan is right on the money about gas being cheaper in Georgia than in Florida.
> 
> Gas is also much cheaper in South Carolina than it is in North Carolina.


Gas is cheaper in Georgia mainly that they pay taxes on basically everything including food.  Their auto registration and other services are much higher, including a state income tax.  That said its still a nice place to visit.  The rest stops on the turnpike/I95 in Maryland are really nice especially Maryland House.  We stop there every visit heading north.  ONe other thing, if you can go off a couple blocks from the exits on I95 in Northeast FLorida you will gas much cheaper than the freeway stations.  They still price gouge the travellers.  Especially in the Palm Coast and St. Augustine area.  I travel that route every friday and see the prices, as much as 10-15 cents per gallon more than the average station.


Jim


----------



## quietgirll

we are driving down from the upstate sc area on the 22nd or the 23rd of this month. we will be taking 95 down, but i am still trying to decide if it is best just to go ahead and take i4 into orlando?? we will be staying in the dtd resort area our first night in the area, but if we leave the 22nd, we may possibly stay somewhere about an hour, hour and a half away. i would actually like to stay somewhere a little north of st augustine so we could stop and sightsee there for a bit, but i dont know if that is a feasible option or not. i have found tons of great links in this thread- thanks so much!! one thing tho- UPDATED construction info--where is the best place to find that?? i have seen where there has been construction taking place in jacksonville, but the most recent info i can find is a few month old...where would be the best place to find that info? any other sites/info you think i must have before the trip??? tia!!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

quietgirll said:
			
		

> we are driving down from the upstate sc area on the 22nd or the 23rd of this month. we will be taking 95 down, but i am still trying to decide if it is best just to go ahead and take i4 into orlando?? we will be staying in the dtd resort area our first night in the area, but if we leave the 22nd, we may possibly stay somewhere about an hour, hour and a half away. i would actually like to stay somewhere a little north of st augustine so we could stop and sightsee there for a bit, but i dont know if that is a feasible option or not. i have found tons of great links in this thread- thanks so much!! one thing tho- UPDATED construction info--where is the best place to find that?? i have seen where there has been construction taking place in jacksonville, but the most recent info i can find is a few month old...where would be the best place to find that info? any other sites/info you think i must have before the trip??? tia!!



Hi!

Go to www.usastar.com and from there you can click on pages for both I95 & I4 that will give you construction info.  They also have a wealth of info on exits - restaurants, hotels, gas stations...  We've driven from PA to Disney 4 times & I have always used this site.  Plus they have guides you can buy to bring with you.  I'd love to hear how you do in St. Augustine - I've always wanted to stop & sightsee there myself.  Hope this helps.

Jessica


----------



## mom2my3kids

We will be leaving on October 13th early in the morning, driving until evening getting almost through georgia, spending the night in a hotel then getting up very early on the 14th and driving the rest to daytona spending two nights at the beach then leaving monday morning for disney 6 full days.. We can't wait.


----------



## Frankiesmom

Hi to all! We are thinking of a feb break trip and driving down. We would need to stop in Trumbull,CT to pick up DS. We are coming from Rochester NY-so I know anout 6.5 hours into CT-but then is when it gets tricky-how long from CT to WDW, we will be traveling with a 5 and 2 yr. old. Any advice would be appreciated. I'd like to be at the POLY by 10 am. We would be leaving Rochester at about 8am Sunday 2/18. Is this possible to be @ WDW Mon. 2/19 by 10? Thanks in advance! Angel


----------



## Hug the Mouse

From some posts above it seems that Rock Hill SC may be a good overnight on the way down from southern Ontario.  What is the approximate drive time to Orlando from Rock Hill?

Thanks for all the great info on this thread.

www.travmatix.com is a GREAT resource!!!!


----------



## baileybelle

It's about 7 1/2 hours from Rock Hill, SC to WDW.


----------



## Hug the Mouse

Thanks baileybelle.

That sounds like a perfect 2nd day drive.  I'm guilty of winging it on the way down, then finding no vacancy when I'm tired of driving so the plan is to find the day 1 destination and book it.

46 sleeps to go...


----------



## C.Ann

Looks like there's going to be a change in my travel plans.. If everything works out okay (business I need to take care of) I'll be starting my drive to Florida the first week in November (rather than after Christmas) - so that means I'll go the 88 to 81 to 64 to I-95 route if the weather is good..


----------



## scottb8888

We drove down on 9/29 (77 to 95) from Columbus Ohio.  We made it to the Florida/ Georgia border (or close) stayed in a Embassy Suites and 3.5 hours the next day to WDW.  First driving trip with DS 9 and DS 5.  It went very well.  Planning to drive from now on.  Next trip would be Novemebr 2007 (around thanksgiving).


----------



## carissanboys

We're going to be driving down I-95 from Maryland in March.  I think we're going to make Savannah, Georgia our high goal mark (we'll reserve a hotel there), but I'm trying to find a place to stop about 100 miles before that in case we can't make the whole way.  I've seen people mention Dillon, SC and Florence, SC, but those aren't far enough.  Anyone know of any places in souther SC that would be good to stop?

*updated*

I just did a little looking in my Drive I-95 book (duh! forgot about it!).  It looks like Santee, SC might be a good place to stop about 100 miles shy of Savannah.  And I saw someone mention earlier in the thread that it has a lot of hotels and outlet stores so I think we're good to go.

Now just have to figure out where to stop on the way home!


----------



## CPT Tripss

Santee SC has a lot of motels, it is about 100 miles from the SC/GA border.  It's well worth considering.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

carissanboys said:
			
		

> We're going to be driving down I-95 from Maryland in March.  I think we're going to make Savannah, Georgia our high goal mark (we'll reserve a hotel there), but I'm trying to find a place to stop about 100 miles before that in case we can't make the whole way.  I've seen people mention Dillon, SC and Florence, SC, but those aren't far enough.  Anyone know of any places in souther SC that would be good to stop?
> 
> *updated*
> 
> I just did a little looking in my Drive I-95 book (duh! forgot about it!).  It looks like Santee, SC might be a good place to stop about 100 miles shy of Savannah.  And I saw someone mention earlier in the thread that it has a lot of hotels and outlet stores so I think we're good to go.
> 
> Now just have to figure out where to stop on the way home!



Let us know how you make out in Santee.  We usually stay in Florence, but we'd actually like to get a bit further next trip & were thinking of Santee.  We talked about it last trip, but thank heaven we settled on Florence since the drive was horrendous   (Saturday after Thanksgiving - never again).  We didn't make it to Florence until after 10:00 P.M.   - we usually get there about 6 - 6:30.  I like to reserve something in advance so I know where I'm going, can get travel points & good deals, etc.    But the earlier we can get to Disney the better!  Have fun planning!!!

Jessica


----------



## carissanboys

I've reserved a room at the Best Western in Santee after reading good reviews on tripadvisor.  I also reserved a room in Savannah.  Sounds like there's quite a bit to do in both towns so that'll be good.  We'll probably be arriving close to 2 p.m. (IF all goes as planned) so we'll have time to do some sightseeing.  I'll be sure to post after our trip


----------



## wdwfanatic80

Hi there,

We are driving to Disney for the first time since I was a little kid.  I now am taking my 14 month old daughter, she will be 15 months when we go.  We havea portable DVD and she is a great car sleeper so that part should go well, but I know I am going to be the one thinking - ARE WE THERE YET???  I am so excited to get there!  So just wondering how long it takes from the Philly area and where is a good place to stop that will leave us with about 6 hours to go.  We aren't going to book a room for stopping because if we are feeling good a dd is doing good then we are going to just keep going until we feel that we need to stop - hopefully not until we get to WDW, but I know that is a bit unrealistic.  Thanks!


----------



## JoeCathyAngelina

We drove straight through from Boston for DD's 3rd Birthday. No DVD, No Books; just talking, singing, switching drivers when we stopped for gas, No Problem. You shouldn't have any problem driving straight through from Philly. 
It shouldn't take you more than 16 hours on a bad day.
Good luck all,
Joe


----------



## carissanboys

I think Santee, SC is about 6 hours from Disney.  That's one of the two cities we've booked a hotel room at for our trip down.  It has quite a few hotels (the Best Western there has gotten good reviews and is cheap) and from what I've read seems like a good place to stop.  Might be worth checking out.  Good luck!


----------



## Byrd

Teachers have to go when they can.  Driving from either Pickens or Greenwood, SC on December 26th.  Spending the night in Sanford to get an early start at Disney on the 27th.

Should we take the loop in Jacksonville or go straight thru?

How bad will I95 be on the day after Christmas?  Do you think making it to Sanford before dark is do able?

Thanks for any info or suggestions.


----------



## cranbiz

Bryd,

It depends on the time of day to determind if you should take 295 around Jax or go straight thru. I suspect that Dec 26th is not going to be that busy on the highways (but I could be wrong). I would plan on taking 295 if you arrive in Jax between 3 and 6pm. It should take you anywhere from 6 to 8 hours to Jax and 8 to 10 hours to get to Sanford. You will be about 40 minutes from Disney, why not just keep going and get there on the 26th? If you stay in Sanford and head out in the morning, I advise taking SR417 instead of I4. The normal workday backups on I4 start around 7am. It will cost you about an hour of time and $6.00 in cash, but is normally a traffic free ride with little or no delays while I4 is a disaster during a normal workday during the commuting hours.


To All:

I have done the drive from Mass to FL three times in the last 4 weeks. My average time has been 20 hours. The only trouble that I had have consistantly has been the construction in Delaware near the tolls. The construction around Jacksonville has not been trouble and aside from a couple of major accidents, travel have been fine.

My timeline:

Carver MA to NYC (GW Bridge) 3.5 Hours

NYC To Alexandria VA 4 Hours

Alexandria VA to Roanoke Rapids NC (My halfway point) 2.75 Hours

Roanoke Rapids NC to Dillon SC (South of the Boarder) 2.75 Hours

Dillon SC to Savannah GA 2.75 Hours

Savannah GA to Jacksonville FL 2.75 Hours

Jacksonville FL to Deltona FL  1.5 Hours

My total miles are 1351 door to door. Add another 45 minutes to Disney.


----------



## Byrd

Thank you Cranbiz for the helpful information.  I hope that I95 is not busy as it usually is during our drive.


----------



## forr2grls

Hi all! Our ressies for wdw are dec 7-14. We are thinking of leaving Monday the 4th,not sure on what time.We will be leaving from say,Portland,Me. We have gone thru all the maps,boards,planning sites and now we're very confused. What time do you think we should leave?There will be 4 adults and 2 girls(8 yrs old). Will have to potty break every 3 or 4 hrs(i think!LOL). We are all set NC on south.It's just the northeast stuff that is getting to us.   Sorry for the rambling! Any and all help appreciated!!!!!   

Paula


----------



## baileybelle

Hi fellow Mainer!! Do you plan on taking 95 or an alternate route?  We are from Biddeford and it takes us 23 hours to get to WDW.  

  We go:  95-495-290-90-84-81-66-17-95-4, the " Snowbird Route."  We also use 295 around both Richmond, VA and Jacksonville, Fl.  We usually leave aroung midnight, drive 16 hours the first day and 7 the next for a total of 23 hours.  On the way back we divide the drive more evenly.


----------



## forr2grls

baileybelle said:
			
		

> Hi fellow Mainer!! Do you plan on taking 95 or an alternate route?  We are from Biddeford and it takes us 23 hours to get to WDW.
> 
> We go:  95-495-290-90-84-81-66-17-95-4, the " Snowbird Route."  We also use 295 around both Richmond, VA and Jacksonville, Fl.  We usually leave aroung midnight, drive 16 hours the first day and 7 the next for a total of 23 hours.  On the way back we divide the drive more evenly.



Hiya!! We want to stay on 95 as much as possible.Excluding bypasses around the major cities...Have you drivin in Dec? We a hoping for good weather. Thats a big concern to for the route we take.Need to find my maps to see where the routes that you take are. Thanks for responding!   

Paula


----------



## baileybelle

Haven't driven during the winter months.  If you check thru this entire thread you'll find lots of info on 95.  Did you check out the 95 site?  Here's the link  http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm


----------



## DriveI95Man

Hi there, I'm new here, but I'm the expert on I-95 (I thought). Reading your posts shows that there are alot of people out there who know their roads. 

I write the Drive I-95 guide book that carissanboys mentioned earlier, so if anyone has any questions about what's on any exits, I have the answers.

Stan


----------



## Mickey's Sister

DriveI95Man said:
			
		

> Hi there, I'm new here, but I'm the expert on I-95 (I thought). Reading your posts shows that there are alot of people out there who know their roads.
> 
> I write the Drive I-95 guide book that carissanboys mentioned earlier, so if anyone has any questions about what's on any exits, I have the answers.
> 
> Stan


You write the I95 guide - WOW, you're my hero!!!     We've driven    to Disney from PA 4 times & I don't know what I would have done without your guide.  I'm planning trip#5 & I'm already consulting it.  It's nice to be able to say "THANK YOU!!!"   

Plus - WELCOME TO THE DIS!  

Jessica


----------



## DriveI95Man

That's very nice of you - we work hard at it. I hope it's our book you're talking about - Drive I-95: Exit by Exit. Our 3rd edition is out now, and we're in the process of researching the 4th which will go all the way to Miami.

By the way, how does one get a photo to appear here?


----------



## 8 Ears

OK, this may be a bit of a silly question but what do you DO on the drive? It will be just DH and myself this trip. Boys are staying home. We are in our mid 30's and both of us get "bored" while the other is driving.   

We thought of trivia games and books on CD.   

What do you do on long drives?


----------



## DriveI95Man

We solved that problem years ago. We've done over 100,000 miles of driving just with the 2 of us, and we listen to books on tape. They make the time pass quickly, and you don't even care if you're in a traffic jam.

We get them from our local public library, from Cracker Barrel stores (where you can rent them for $3.50 a week) and from Audible ( I can tell you more about audible privately, if you want)

Stan


----------



## 8 Ears

OK, thanks! 

What keeps the one driving going? When the other is sleeping what does one do?

We are planning on only 2 days, thus very long driving days.


----------



## nbc11

WE ARE DRIVING TO WDW TOMORROW   AND I WAS PLANNING ON INTERSTATE 75.  MAPQUEST AND SOME DISNEY SITES SUGGEST INTERSTATE 95.  ANY COMMENTS ON WHICH YOU PREFER?


----------



## DriveI95Man

nbc11:  where are you starting out from?


----------



## DriveI95Man

We usually have 2 books going, sometimes more, for when I'm asleep, when my wife's asleep and when we're both listening. Sometimes we'll just catch the other person up to the current point, or the one who's driving will listen to the part he/she slept thru. 

It seems to work.

Stan


----------



## nbc11

DriveI95Man said:
			
		

> nbc11:  where are you starting out from?




Seneca, SC


----------



## Byrd

I'm very close to you!  We have gone both ways.  Time wise we do much better on 385 to 26 to 95, than 75.  The miles are about the same, but we made much better time the first way.

I'll be going down next month.  Please report how your trip goes.

Have fun!


----------



## DriveI95Man

I think I agree. I haven't tried both ways, but it seems you're going too far west getting to 75, whereas 95 is almost a straight line down to WDW from you.


----------



## carissanboys

DriveI95Man said:
			
		

> Hi there, I'm new here, but I'm the expert on I-95 (I thought). Reading your posts shows that there are alot of people out there who know their roads.
> 
> I write the Drive I-95 guide book that carissanboys mentioned earlier, so if anyone has any questions about what's on any exits, I have the answers.
> 
> Stan



A celebrity!   Welcome to the boards   I can't wait to use your book on our drive down in March.


----------



## DriveI95Man

Just to let you know that the book itself, as you know, goes only to the bottom of Georgia   , but within the next few weeks I'll be putting out an e-booklet that has 130 exits in Florida, finally   .  
Stan


----------



## carissanboys

I bought the book that I think you recommend in your book for Florida.  It's set up just like yours.  Do you think the ebook will have different info than that one?


----------



## taterbaby

Hey New Friends-My family and I will be driving in from northest Mississippi around the first of the year.  We are expecting a 13-14 hour drive with our 8,10, and 12 year olds.  We are looking for a good place to stay the night maybe only a couple of hours from Disney (so we won't have a long drive before a full day in the parks).  We are thinking possibly Gainesville?  Any good ideas would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## DriveI95Man

My eBook maps will be very up-to-date, but they will only go down 95. Dave's covers all of Florida's highways, and you can use it right to WDW.

Also, our slant is a bit different, as you'll find while using them both: we're more into fun, humor and good food, and we show more on the exits than he does. Dave is more into history. but his level of detail is amazing.

Stan


----------



## lyeag

taterbaby said:
			
		

> Hey New Friends-My family and I will be driving in from northest Mississippi around the first of the year.  We are expecting a 13-14 hour drive with our 8,10, and 12 year olds.  We are looking for a good place to stay the night maybe only a couple of hours from Disney (so we won't have a long drive before a full day in the parks).  We are thinking possibly Gainesville?  Any good ideas would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks ahead of time.


We drive from OK, stop in Hattiesburg and then drive to Gainesville.  We get up at a reasonable time and arrive at the resort by noon.  It makes for a much better start for the trip if you aren't exhausted.

I will say one thing, we have only driven once, and were on I 75 on a Sunday evening around 5.  It was the weekend before Christmas, so I am sure that was a huge factor, but the driving was INSANE.  Semis were going like 85.  I don't think a single car was driving anywhere close to the speed limit, and it was fairly nerve wracking.    The morning portion was much better, but that could be because we were fresh.


----------



## Millermouseketeers

Does anyone know if the I-10 Pensacola bridge is fixed? We are driving from Dallas on Dec. 28th and need to plan around this bridge and try not to get stuck in traffic there.


----------



## Tinksmom5

We are planning to drive down for the first time [driving that is ] from NJ . Any suggestions on what way to go and what routes to aviod . We are figuring it to take around 20 hours . Are we in the right ball park on that or way off base ? Any suggestions will be helpful as their are 7 of us in a caravan . Any pitstops we should make ? Food joints that are clean and friendly ?
Thanks


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

Tinksmom5 said:
			
		

> We are planning to drive down for the first time [driving that is ] from NJ . Any suggestions on what way to go and what routes to aviod . We are figuring it to take around 20 hours . Are we in the right ball park on that or way off base ? Any suggestions will be helpful as their are 7 of us in a caravan . Any pitstops we should make ? Food joints that are clean and friendly ?
> Thanks



That's a decent guess.  We've driven from Richmond to WDW in about 13 hours, and from Richmond to NJ in about 5-6.

A lot of people on here mention going through PA to get to I-81 through western VA to avoid the DC/Baltimore traffic.  It could add some time to your trip, but so could traffic backups on the DC Beltway.  Also, there are about three ways people mention getting back to I-95 -- US 17 from Winchester to Fredericksburg, I-64/Route 288 from Staunton to Richmond, and I-77/I-26 from south of Blacksburg through Columbia, SC.


----------



## adisneynut

We are leaving next Friday hopefully arounf 5 pm and it it about a 3 drive to Jacksonville FL. Spending the night and then completleing the drive on Sat. the 23rd. Worried about how bad traffic will be and about constructrion. Any natives out there thay can chime in?


----------



## hiddenmikey

I have made the Drive to Orlando many times. (my parents have a Winter home in the Orlando area so I drop them off in October and pick them up in May)
I personnaly like the I-95 route ,of course it depends on what time you leave.

because i am a nut i usually leave at 9:00 pm on a friday night and drive non- stop (except for gas and bathroom breaks) to either Disneys Hilton head resort resort or i stay in savannah ga. either stop is approx 15 hours (coming from eastern massachusetts)(however i am a steady 70-75 mph) i also prepack food in the car and keep it in a cooler.
The drive from the Savannah the next day is an easy 4 1/2 -5 hours.

A couple of areas of caution:

The Cross bronx xpress is a horror (loop around I-287/Tappen zee to garden state and back to the Turnpike.)

the DC area can be a problem but it has much improved (half of the new wilson bridge is complete so that helps)

When you come into the greater orlando area watch out. the road is filled with a 50/50 mix of Slow elderly drivers that drive 50 mph and just plain nuts that drive 90 mph and will squeeze into the tighest spots on the highway (It is the only part of the trip where i keep Both hands on the wheel all the way to WDW.)

Good luck and have a safe trip


----------



## adisneynut

Thanks for your advice!!


----------



## hiddenmikey

No problem,

I-95 going through Georgia and Florida have improved a lot since most of the highway has been or is being widened. (most construction zones have very little problems including the I-10 project in jacksonville)

The only time i ever encountered some sluggish trafffic in the jacksonville area would be if there is either a college football game on Saturday or NFL on Sunday (maybe check the football schedule and make sure a game is not occuring on your travel day. If there is no game then stay on 95 otherwise loop around Jacksonville on I 295 and rejoin 95 well past the downtown.

Have fun .....


----------



## Tiggerific04

Tinksmom5 said:
			
		

> We are planning to drive down for the first time [driving that is ] from NJ . Any suggestions on what way to go and what routes to aviod . We are figuring it to take around 20 hours . Are we in the right ball park on that or way off base ? Any suggestions will be helpful as their are 7 of us in a caravan . Any pitstops we should make ? Food joints that are clean and friendly ?
> Thanks



DF and I have driven from NJ three times so far. I did have a list of the exits we liked (lots of gas/food choices, clean bathrooms), but of course I lost it. I printed out all of the pages for the "Important I-95 Exits" from this page: http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/Driving_to_Florida.htm, and we've never really had a problem. We tend to stop at the more populated exits that are easy-off/easy-on. We also stay overnight in Florence, SC, which is a little more than halfway for us.

The first trip down took us about 21 hours, but the last two have been more like 17. Have fun!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

My local library lets me keep books on tape or cd out over the allotted time but I am one of their very best customers and they have known me for over 30 years.

I highly reccomend listening to books on a long drive.  It can save a marriage and makes the miles go so much faster.  Only problem is that we came home and still have 6 hours left on a book and the only equipment I could 'hear' it on was the car.  Naturally that is when gas was $3 a gallon.   

Slightly Goofy


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

We always drive down so here is my input FWIIW.

Western Way is awesome but watch out  cause the speed limit is a whole lot lower than one might think and  many  tickets are being reported in that area.

Pick up the coupon books at the rest areas for some really good deals on motel rooms BUT always ask to see a room first.  

Fill your car up with gas in Geogia and save enough money to buy a couple of Mickey bars when you get to DW.  Gas on site is much cheaper than that to be found just off site but is still more than in Georgia.

Try to avoid Atlanta at rush  hour and drive stright through on 75, stay in the middle lane and pray and you will be through in about ten minutes or so,  long minutes though.  I have not tried the carpool lane yet but am considering it the  next trip as I looked at it well on the last trip because of info gained on this site.  Not  sure I would want to be boxed in with no place to go and someone in a hurry behind me though.  

Safe travels everyone!!

Slightly Goofy


----------



## DaisyD

Who has the book the I-95 Exit Guide? We got that one a few years ago and that was great. It went the entire 95 route north to south. I went to their website today to order a new book for our June trip but you can only download it now. I really wish you could still get the actual book, Here is the one I'm talking about: http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm


----------



## Mickey's Sister

DaisyD said:


> Who has the book the I-95 Exit Guide? We got that one a few years ago and that was great. It went the entire 95 route north to south. I went to their website today to order a new book for our June trip but you can only download it now. I really wish you could still get the actual book, Here is the one I'm talking about: http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm



Wow, that's very disappointing!   I wonder why? 

Jessica


----------



## becca011906

Ok i need some ideas here... we are driving to the world in about 5.5 weeks and are still debating a route. we will take highway 41 south out of indiana, and then 24 into Nashville, TN this is where we aren't sure what the best route is... mapquest says take 24 onto chattanooga then 75 on south.....

but my grandparents said they have always taken 24 into nashville, then 65 out of nashville down to montgomery, AL then take 231 into Dothan,AL then 84 to Valdosta, GA and then hit 75 into FL... 

Any one have any opinions we've taken the direct 75 down and went through atlanta and it doesn't bother us much at all, but it's been 9pm and 4am when we've went through before...
Thanks


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

becca011906, we live near Columbus, IN and have taken both ways.

We mostly go 65S thru Louisville and then to Nashville, 24 to Chattanooga and then 75 S thru Atlanta to the Florida Turnpike just past Ocala and into DW taking the new Western Way exit which takes you out between Coronado Springs and the All Stars and avoids the interstates.

Last time we ran into some bad stuff in Louisville and ended up taking 65S to Lexington and then getting on 75 there and avoided Mount Eagle and its curves and such.  It was a bit longer mileage wise but pretty good.

If the weather is coming in bad we might take 65S all the way to Florida and then taking 10 over to 75.  It is a long way out of the way and you can catch 75 earlier if you need to but it is a way to avoid snow and ice in order to get to the 'Promised Land".

I am willing to ride along with you and guide you if you need it.   

Have a safe and wonderful trip.  

Slightly Goofy


----------



## Joy4Ron

I have driven through Atlanta several times at all hours, and I have found that staying on I75 is the best.  The bypasses are almost always worse.  In fact, one year, we were travelling alongside an RV pulling a conversion van, they took the bypass and we took I75.  Traffic slowed way down, and I thought I picked the wrong one.  We ended up right next to them when the bypass came back.


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I agree with Joy4Ron. Someone on the Boards set me straight a few years back and I bless their name every time I head South.   

I stay in the middle lane and just keep following 75.

Someone told me that using the HOV lane was better but I fear being all the way over there with people pushing on me from behind and fewer options to get over somewhere in case of an accident BUT I could be wrong.   

Atlanta is the only part of the drive that is difficult and that is only about 10-15 minutes, on a good day.  I do my best to get through before we shut down as I do not want to go through at rush hour in the morning.

Slightly Goofy


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

Also from Indiana, we are driving in July.. I just wanted to subscribe to this, as I know it will be big help when we get to this point!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

This grandma is available to hitch a ride with most anyone coming from Indiana to DW in return for one night's free babysitting.  

If you pay for my room and  tickets I might be available for two nights.   

Slightly Goofy/Linda


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

LOL.. you can ride with us, we have no kids, but you pay your half! lol  Then maybe we could afford a better resort! lol


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

Half of what?  Just checking.  I would hate to miss an extra trip.   

I am an excellent tour guide and somewhat entertaining, so I have been told.  Should be worth something.   

Slightly Goofy who lives near Columbus


----------



## JWollman

driving from ct in a few weeks...
is there any major construction going on anywhere we should know about?
leaving CT around 12am and driving to HH island.  We have a 2 yr old so not sure how long it will take us.

Besides a mcdees playground are there anyothers around off i-95? weather depending of course. We have a nice Gps so I will be checking that as well for parks.

Thanks in advance and I will post any 'issues' or anything about our trip down 95 and back upon our return


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

SlightlyGoofy said:


> Half of what?  Just checking.  I would hate to miss an extra trip.
> 
> I am an excellent tour guide and somewhat entertaining, so I have been told.  Should be worth something.
> 
> Slightly Goofy who lives near Columbus



lol.. half of the gas, your own tickets, we can get a 2 room suite and then you can pay half of the hotel? how about that? lol  

I'm from the place where the reality show is going on!  It's so nice! lol


----------



## arg265

Does anyone know which is the fastest route from North MS...Thanks


----------



## WDWToby

Best route from NYC? Anyone have sugesstions. Planning a road trip to Disney in March.


----------



## crs7568

I also would like to know the best route from NYC area.  Also, is Savannah very far off of 95?  I would love to stop there and explore but not if it is too far out of the way.  Usually we stop in Brunswick.


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

I want to stop in Savannah just to eat at The Lady and Son's, Paula Deen from the show on food network for t hose who don't know her...she's my favorite.. and her restaurant is in Savannah.  mmm.. we may go there on the way back though.. cause we plan on stopping and sleeping on the way back but not on the way there...


----------



## crs7568

The Lady and Sons is one of the main reasons I want to stop in Savannah.  I want to "put a little south in my mouth" 

Is it very far off of 95?


----------



## pbharris4

Dowtown Savannah is probably around 14 miles off I-95. We stayed off the Savannah/Pembroke exit several times. Next morning we'd get up and drive through the city and the head off to WDW. I could live in Savannah. It's spooky at night though. DH works with a guy who's parents live there. He said you have to wait in a very long line or get to The Lady and Sons really early in order to get in. I personally haven't been there though. If you do get in..please dish and let us know how it is!


----------



## SlightlyGoofy

I dream of going to Savannah.  I have been to Charleston and loved it also.

Paula Deen and I share something other than loving food.     We are both agoraphobic.  Guess that is why I love DW so much, it is a 'safe' environment.   

Slightly Goofy


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

pbharris4 said:


> Dowtown Savannah is probably around 14 miles off I-95. We stayed off the Savannah/Pembroke exit several times. Next morning we'd get up and drive through the city and the head off to WDW. I could live in Savannah. It's spooky at night though. DH works with a guy who's parents live there. He said you have to wait in a very long line or get to The Lady and Sons really early in order to get in. I personally haven't been there though. If you do get in..please dish and let us know how it is!



I definitely will!  I know that it takes a long time to get in.. You have to be there 2 hours before they open to get a ticket/number to get in at a certain time when it opens.. which is fine with us.  Your allowed to go off and do whatever you want till the time your suppose to be seated!  

May sound stupid, but what's an agoraphobic?


----------



## drewc

We're going to be heading from upstate NY to Fort Wilderness in April, towing our pop-up. We've usually driven down I-95, but I know that last year it got very backed up in NC on Good Friday. On that day, we had taken the Rt. 81 to 77 route and gotten around it.

However, I didn't really care for that route. I don't like the fact that there were long stretches with only 2 lanes, and the number of trucks was ridiculous. I have a heftier tow vehicle now, but I would still think that the constant draft from passing trucks pushing our rig around would get old quickly.

How do most RVers, especially those with trailers, choose to travel to WDW from the northeast?


----------



## java

DaisyD said:


> Who has the book the I-95 Exit Guide? We got that one a few years ago and that was great. It went the entire 95 route north to south. I went to their website today to order a new book for our June trip but you can only download it now. I really wish you could still get the actual book, Here is the one I'm talking about: http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm



Try the DriveI95 book... they sell it on Amazon It does forget about Florida though...


----------



## hannahsmomma

I did not even think about that...we are leaving on Good Friday for DW from VA and traveling 95!  What are we thinking?!


----------



## dawz1026

We have driven 3 times from Long Island-15 hrs first trip ( drove fast) stopped in Florence SC then straight to WDW.The second and third were longer because we failed to check roadwork on mapquest.18-20 hrs.We also stopped to gas up more.This trip will be with our dd 11 and ds 10 months.She enjoys iot I hope he will too  lololol.We go 95 all the way!


----------



## pbharris4

Hi, Jaclyn!!! The drive down I-95 is a breeze after Frederiksburg! And you are already past that.


----------



## Mickeyistheman

Really nervous about 1st time driving myself.  I have always been the passenger so now We've got me  Dis Sis (16)  and Dis Cousin (18)  

It used to be a family tradition when I was much younger to drive down from New Jersey to Florida.

I haven't read through all the posts and I am looking for any advice on best route to take I 95?  Also I keep hearing different driving times, we are not stopping, we are leaving on a Friday night at 9pm in July.

Any thoughts, comments are advice are most welcome!!

Can't wait to get to Pop!!


----------



## carissanboys

What's the best way to go once we get into FL?  That's the only part of the trip that I'm uncertain about.  I have the Drive I95 book and the one for FL that's similar, but I'd like to hear other's opinions on actually getting to Disney.

We leave one month from today!


----------



## CPT Tripss

carissanboys said:


> What's the best way to go once we get into FL?  That's the only part of the trip that I'm uncertain about.  I have the Drive I95 book and the one for FL that's similar, but I'd like to hear other's opinions on actually getting to Disney.
> 
> We leave one month from today!


\
We go 95 to 4 to 417 (aka Greennway).  417 is a tool road, but many fewer tie ups and much less traffic than I4.


----------



## carissanboys

I just saw someone post about taking 429.  Anyone done that before?


----------



## ecolyer

Hi all,

We are driving down to DW the end of April towing our pop-up, and staying at FW.  We usually leave around 2 am, and arrive around Kingsland, GA around dinner time, stay the night, and then arrive at DW around noon the next day.  

This year we have four drivers coming with us, and we were wondering if anyone has any experience in driving right thru instead of staying over at a hotel along the way.  We usually take 95 to 4.  Are we crazy to even consider this??

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Jon99

We drive down from the Chicago area, around 17 hours, I can drive it by myself and its no problem, leave around 4:00 pm and down there the next morning.


----------



## Lindamary123

We drive from Baltimore and usually leave around late afternoon, early evening and arrive the next morning.  It is harder to do that leaving early in the morning and driving during daylight hours, but we prefer to arrive early in the morning for our first day. 
It isn't too bad with multiple drivers.
Good luck!


----------



## cranbiz

carissanboys:

SR429 is more for people coming down I75. From Maryland, it's really not practical at all. Stick to either I4 or SR 417.


----------



## carissanboys

cranbiz said:


> carissanboys:
> 
> SR429 is more for people coming down I75. From Maryland, it's really not practical at all. Stick to either I4 or SR 417.



Thanks!


----------



## ValDisney

we are driving from NY (rockland). what time do you suggest we leave to avoid heavy traffic in the Dc area?


----------



## cranbiz

You want to try to avoid the DC area between 6am to 9am and from 3pm to 7pm. 

I don't know how long it takes from Rockland but from NYC it usually takes me about about 3 to 4 hours to get to the DC area.


----------



## CPT Tripss

cranbiz said:


> You want to try to avoid the DC area between 6am to 9am and from 3pm to 7pm.
> 
> I don't know how long it takes from Rockland but from NYC it usually takes me about about 3 to 4 hours to get to the DC area.



You really need to consider that "the DC area" traffic starts as you approach Baltimore on 95 and can run all the way through Fredricksburg VA.  I find the traffic situation is best if I hit Baltimore at around 9 am going south - unless you want to get through DC while it is still dark.


----------



## mochabean

We are driving down in 3 weeks and are planning to leave at 2:30 am, this will put us in Fredericksburg at 6 am so hopefully we'll be all set traffic-wise.


----------



## CPT Tripss

mochabean said:


> We are driving down in 3 weeks and are planning to leave at 2:30 am, this will put us in Fredericksburg at 6 am so hopefully we'll be all set traffic-wise.



That's an early start!  You probably want to take 295 around Richmond just to be safe.


----------



## cranbiz

I also recommend 295 around Richmond. That way you avoid the "Highway Safety Corridor" thru Richmond and the 55MPH speed limit associated with it. 295 isn't really any longer than going straight thru Richmond either.


----------



## mochabean

CPT Tripss said:


> That's an early start! You probably want to take 295 around Richmond just to be safe.





cranbiz said:


> I also recommend 295 around Richmond. That way you avoid the "Highway Safety Corridor" thru Richmond and the 55MPH speed limit associated with it. 295 isn't really any longer than going straight thru Richmond either.


 
Thanks for the tip, we will definitely plan to take 295 around Richmond seeing that we'll be hitting that area right in the middle of the AM rush.


Also depending on how often/how long we stop, we very well might hit Jacksonville at the evening rush.  I've heard that it's not too bad though, and the beltway around Jacksonville is considerably longer.  Any advice here?  It will be a Friday evening.


----------



## Funwith4kids

Hi Folks,

Traveling the Thursday/Friday before Good Friday (the week before) from central IL. We will be on I-74, I-57, I-24, I-75. Any construction along this route?


----------



## Poohbear77

Hi folks,

This will be our first time driving to Disney from Maryland. Could somone give me an approx. estimate on what time we would arrive in Disney if leaving at 9pm on a Friday night? We plan on driving right through with hopefully no more than 3 stops on the way.

Also, any favorite rest areas along the way? What exits?

Thank you for any help


----------



## carissanboys

We live in MD and we're expecting it to take 14-15 hours (we're doing it in 2 days though).


----------



## mochabean

carissanboys said:


> We live in MD and we're expecting it to take 14-15 hours (we're doing it in 2 days though).


 
That sounds about right.  We're leaving from just west of Philly and planning for 16 hours.  Are you planning to stop at South of the Border?  There are a lot of opinions on the place, but it's something to experience if you've never been there before.  Plus, it's pretty much right at the halfway point.


----------



## Poohbear77

We may stop at South of the Border. Not sure what time we will be getting there though, so will have to mapquest it. Does anyone know off hand approx. how many hours from MD it is? Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## cranbiz

It depends on where in MD you are starting. 

It is about 180 miles thru VA and 197 miles thru NC. South of the Border is right at exit 1 at the NC/SC line.

So at 60mph figure 3 hours for VA and 3 1/4 hours for NC. Maybe an hour for MD.


----------



## Poohbear77

Thanks,

We will be coming from Denton on the Eastern Shore. I will add an extra hour and say approx. 9 hours. That will put us at SOB around 6am, just in time for breakfast! Any suggestions for a place there for breakfast items?


----------



## cranbiz

If you are not looking for a fancy place, Pedro's diner is decent. The atmosphere isn't great but for about $5 you can get 2 eggs, meat, toast and potatoes or grits with a beverage.

Other than that, most large truck stops have a fine breakfast or a breakfast buffet.


----------



## tinkerbell615

We will be traveling from Ohio and would like a place to stay for the night after driving for the day before continuing to DW in the AM. We would like to stay close to the Florida border.

Any suggestions?


----------



## the Fidge

HI all we will be driving down from NEPA.  I am hoping we can stay around Savannah area.  I am hoping you all may have some places to suggest.  Last year I checked out some hotels online and was very disappointed by reality.

We just need a clean safe place to sleep and then drive on to the BIG MOUSE!!!


----------



## sorul82?

cranbiz said:


> It depends on where in MD you are starting.
> 
> It is about 180 miles thru VA and 197 miles thru NC. South of the Border is right at exit 1 at the NC/SC line.
> 
> So at 60mph figure 3 hours for VA and 3 1/4 hours for NC. Maybe an hour for MD.



Unless there is construction or an accident, it won't take that long for NC.


----------



## SplashMom

We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express just off the I-95 in Savannagh last August.  It was around $60/night--clean, bright, and had a nice breakfast included.


----------



## the Fidge

Thank you will look into that one!!!


----------



## hiddenmikey

Hey Fidge,

I have traveled to Savannah, Ga numerous times. it is really all about how much you want to spend and how much time you want to spend there.

The I-95 hotel options are fine but if you have a little extra money in your budget i would highly recommend staying in downtown Savannah (certain times of the year and with AAA discount you can get a room at the westin or at the other waterfront hotels at a reasonable price, although a bit higher than the I-95 hotels) 
with all that aside you can`t beat downtown options of tons of restaurants, clubs and shops. It is worth the extra money to stay there.

Another posssilility is to stay up the road at Disneys Hilton Head Island resort.
If you are a DVC member then you are all set but otherwise we pais cash there at certain times of the year and got a 2 bedroom for as little as 99.00 per night.
There are also nice restaurants and shops up there as well not to mention Disneys private beachhouse is awesome.
Soooo good luck with all your options.


----------



## the Fidge

Thank you Mickey I will look into that right now.  Acutally we just need a place thats clean and safe to rest our tired bones.  WE will be up and out early to continue or trek to Orlando.  We will be staying on site at WDW and will be eager to get our vacation started.

We will be driving back and if I can get DH to agree I am hoping to stop and spend some time along the beach there.  I will be crossing my fingers and see how I make out.  Thank you for the great suggestions!


----------



## Mickey's Sister

SplashMom said:


> We stayed at the Holiday Inn Express just off the I-95 in Savannagh last August.  It was around $60/night--clean, bright, and had a nice breakfast included.



The Holiday Inn Express Hotels' breakfast IS good! They have their own exclusive hot cinnamon rolls - they're awesome!   We're actually planning on staying at this hotel on our June trip.  I haven't yet stayed in this particular one, but we try to stay at Holiday Inn Express whenever possible - they're so user friendly.  All the locations we've stayed in have had refridgerators - complete with their own bottled water chilled waiting for you, a microwave - with a package of popcorn  .  Plus microwave plates if you need them & granola bars.  They have many nice little touches.  If you do stay there 'fidge', let us know what you think.

(P.S. I'm in the Northeast PA too!!!  The sun is finally shining today - this winter can end any time! )

Jessica


----------



## rainy~daze

just chiming in, no advice to give, but another from NEPA here. we just drove the 1st time in January, then again in February. we will be driving down again in December, unless we get a chance for another little break before then!! we took 81 to 77 to 26 to 95. We were going to stay in Columbia, SC then decided the drive was pretty awesome and drove straight thru!! Any advice for the future trips much appreciated. we have 2 little ones (5 and 4) and an in car dvd so that helped big time!! we were so tired on the drive home, though. especially in february we cam back the day they closed down 81 after the 'big' snow storm and had to reroute to the turnpike!


----------



## the Fidge

Mickey's Sister said:


> The Holiday Inn Express Hotels' breakfast IS good! They have their own exclusive hot cinnamon rolls - they're awesome!   We're actually planning on staying at this hotel on our June trip.  I haven't yet stayed in this particular one, but we try to stay at Holiday Inn Express whenever possible - they're so user friendly.  All the locations we've stayed in have had refridgerators - complete with their own bottled water chilled waiting for you, a microwave - with a package of popcorn  .  Plus microwave plates if you need them & granola bars.  They have many nice little touches.  If you do stay there 'fidge', let us know what you think.
> 
> (P.S. I'm in the Northeast PA too!!!  The sun is finally shining today - this winter can end any time! )
> 
> Jessica



Hi Jessica I am Brigitte !  You got me not fair, as you can see in my siggie I am trying to lose a ton of weight before my trip!!  DH and DS always rib me about cinnabon, I just love em and have not had one is sometime.  I got the dining plan for our trip and better get down well before I get there so I can enjoy such yummies!!!!  

Yeah I have some sunshine here too!! YIpppeeee!! I will in fact go with that one and will be only to happy to report back on how it was!

Thank you!


----------



## mom2willnash

We will be driving from NC to Disney at the end of May. My dh hates I-95 (the route we've always taken to Disney) and this time wants to get off on US-131 to avoid so much time on I-95. Anyone ever done this? Is this a bad idea? My greatest fear is to get lost and waste too much time trying to get to the "best place on earth". I'm usually the navigator and it's making me nervous that he wants to divert from our normal plan. Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## hollyk

we will be driving from Wisconsin to Floriday Thursday/good friday. We will be stopping for the night in Nashville on thursday and want to drive the rest of the way Friday leaving close to 7a.m and hoping to get to WDW in the evening.Mapquest says it's only like 10 hrs from there, anyone do it lately want to know if this will be possible.


----------



## TyRy

hollyk said:


> we will be driving from Wisconsin to Floriday Thursday/good friday. We will be stopping for the night in Nashville on thursday and want to drive the rest of the way Friday leaving close to 7a.m and hoping to get to WDW in the evening.Mapquest says it's only like 10 hrs from there, anyone do it lately want to know if this will be possible.



We didn't do the 24 to 75 route from Nashville to Orlando and still made it in great time.  We were actually on our way back and were coming through Alabama to Nashville.  We were making great time until we hit road construction and had two trucks not letting anyone pass in either lane.  That added time, but I think we still were close to ten hours.


----------



## Funwith4kids

hollyk said:


> we will be driving from Wisconsin to Floriday Thursday/good friday. We will be stopping for the night in Nashville on thursday and want to drive the rest of the way Friday leaving close to 7a.m and hoping to get to WDW in the evening.Mapquest says it's only like 10 hrs from there, anyone do it lately want to know if this will be possible.



When we stop, we usually stay in Smyrna, Tn (just south of Nashville) which leaves around 10 hrs the next day. However, there will be a lot of traffic since it will be a holiday with a lot of people going in the same direction with you so be safe.::cop:


----------



## Jon99

Sounds about right, we drive straight through and we figure about 7 hours to Nashville and it normally takes us 17 hours total. But that weekend traffic will be especially heavy once you hit 75..


----------



## mochabean

We just got back from our trip, drove I-95 from SE PA to FL and back, if anyone has any questions I'll be happy to answer.


----------



## scottb8888

tinkerbell615 said:


> We will be traveling from Ohio and would like a place to stay for the night after driving for the day before continuing to DW in the AM. We would like to stay close to the Florida border.
> 
> Any suggestions?




We stayed just past Savahanna (sp) off the road in a shopping mall at aEmbassy Suites that was great.  We drove from Columbus... left at 5:00 am and arrived at the hotel around6:30.  The next morning was only 3-4 hous away.


----------



## DaisyD

I'm so excited! I just booked our hotels for the way down to Disney for our trip in June. We always try to get the Hampton Inns that have those new heavenly bed set ups. We love the Hampton Inn in Kingsland and always stay there. I found one in Roanoke Rapids that also has the nice new beds and linens. Only 3 months to go before the trip~!


----------



## dopeyprincesses

mochabean said:


> We just got back from our trip, drove I-95 from SE PA to FL and back, if anyone has any questions I'll be happy to answer.




Hi mochabean!  Where did you guys stay?  We are going to FW. 
Did you make a trip report at DIS?

We're driving down in November from Central Jersey and would love to know:

What time did you leave?

Did you have kids with you? we have 5&9 yo

Did you stop for the night?  Where?

If so, how much time did it take you to arrive at WDW the next day?


----------



## Captain Hook

Anyone driving from CT? I was thinking of leaving on a Friday early afternoon. Wondering if I could be out of the DC area by the time the heavy rush hour traffic hits. I sualy leave Saturday morning at 3am and sleep in Santee, SC. That puts me in Disney by 2pm the next day. I am thinking of leaving Friday and getting an extra day on our vacaction.


----------



## mochabean

dopeyprincesses said:


> Hi mochabean! Where did you guys stay? We are going to FW.
> Did you make a trip report at DIS?
> 
> We're driving down in November from Central Jersey and would love to know:
> 
> What time did you leave?
> 
> Did you have kids with you? we have 5&9 yo
> 
> Did you stop for the night? Where?
> 
> If so, how much time did it take you to arrive at WDW the next day?


 
We stayed at OKW, haven't done a trip report though.
There were 3 adults, no kids.  We left Friday morning at 2 am, drove straight through to my grandmother's in Daytona, arrived at her house at 8 pm.  Took the bypass around Richmond at 6:30 am, and drive 95 through Jacksonville at about 6pm with no problems.  We figured it was 15 hours of drive time and 3 hours of scattered stops.  Then another 80 minutes or so to WDW.
On the way back, we left my grandmother's at about 1:15 pm, but hit traffie (an accident) in SC.  Stopped for the night at the Holiday Inn in Rocky Mount, NC, got it on Priceline for $55, it was fine.  Made it the rest of the way the next day with just a little delay south of DC but the beltway at midafternoon on a Sunday was fine.

With kids it would be tougher, depending on if you would want to drive through the night while they are sleeping.  I will say that my favorite part of the drive was the 2am-6am segment, the road was vacant so it was not stressful.

Hope this helps, any other q's just ask.


----------



## dmaz

We've driven straight through from central NJ many times often with only 2 drivers.
We usually leave about 5 or 6pm and we're down in Orlando by 11am.  You should be able to do it easily with 4 drivers.  It's about a 17 hour trip from here. That's with stops.
We have more of a problem finding clean inexpensive places to stay than driving straight through.
BTW we have 3 kids 7, 3 and 1 and we've gone for the past few years - so they've gone a lot!  
It's the best because they sleep most of the trip.


----------



## java

Captain Hook said:


> Anyone driving from CT? I was thinking of leaving on a Friday early afternoon. Wondering if I could be out of the DC area by the time the heavy rush hour traffic hits. I sualy leave Saturday morning at 3am and sleep in Santee, SC. That puts me in Disney by 2pm the next day. I am thinking of leaving Friday and getting an extra day on our vacaction.


Um I95? On a friday? no way no how friday afternoon- You will spend all your time in traffic. Unless you leave EARLY friday. I am with you on the DC area(Richmond is another one to avoid during rush hour) One little trick we have is that the beltway seems to be better if you head west instead of east- (miles wise the East is shorter by a little bit. but you always hit the dc traffic and that BRIDGE!! UGH!) we have had good luck going the other way. We also do the loop around Richmond on that 2something road...
But add me to the group again. Here we go. Heading down on GOOD FRIDAY!  So the plan is up and out by 3:30AM! We are trying to get to GA- Savanah to be exact. We did this last year(in july though) and it worked nicely ...)
Oh and We are in Central NJ- we skip I 95 until we get to Delaware.


----------



## mochabean

java said:


> Um I95? On a friday? no way no how friday afternoon- You will spend all your time in traffic. Unless you leave EARLY friday. I am with you on the DC area(Richmond is another one to avoid during rush hour) One little trick we have is that the beltway seems to be better if you head west instead of east- (miles wise the East is shorter by a little bit. but you always hit the dc traffic and that BRIDGE!! UGH!) we have had good luck going the other way. We also do the loop around Richmond on that 2something road...
> But add me to the group again. Here we go. Heading down on GOOD FRIDAY! So the plan is up and out by 3:30AM! We are trying to get to GA- Savanah to be exact. We did this last year(in july though) and it worked nicely ...)
> Oh and We are in Central NJ- we skip I 95 until we get to Delaware.


 
We had no problems with the eastern half of the beltway, but we were through it by 5:30 am.  The new Wilson Bridge is nice, but if you can't get past there and back onto 95 by 6 am, I'd probably do the western half, although I think it's like 15-20 miles longer.  295 around Richmond is definitely the way to go.  It's only about 3 miles longer I think.

We left at 2 am and were at the Georgia Welcome center at about 5 pm, we could have made it earlier but we stopped for a while at SOTB.  So you should be able to make it to Savannah without much of a problem.


----------



## BettyCv

scottb8888 said:


> We drove from Columbus... left at 5:00 am and arrived at the hotel around6:30.  The next morning was only 3-4 hous away.



Scott, may I ask how many stops you made?   We are driving with kids from Cleveland and are thinking Savannah might be a good place to stop.  

Also, do you have a link for that hotel?  Do you remember what you paid?  I looked on the website, but it didn't show any Embassy Suites within 40 miles of Savannah....?

Betty


----------



## scottb8888

BettyCv said:


> Scott, may I ask how many stops you made?   We are driving with kids from Cleveland and are thinking Savannah might be a good place to stop.
> 
> Also, do you have a link for that hotel?  Do you remember what you paid?  I looked on the website, but it didn't show any Embassy Suites within 40 miles of Savannah....?
> 
> Betty



The hotel was EMBASSY SUITES      BRUNSWICK         GA 

With tax it was $130.00.  But worth it.  Freee happy hour for the adults and free breakfast for the family.

Since it was the first time to take the kids I decided to stop when they needed to and I just fueled up at most stops.  We left Columbus around 4:30 - 5:00 am nd ended up in Brunswick around 6 ( If I remember)


----------



## BettyCv

Scott, thanks for the info.  I found the hotel.  It looks really nice.  My dh stays at Hiltons when he travels and we might even have a free night coming.  

Thanks again!

Betty


----------



## java

I just booked the Staybridge Suites(we are 6!) near the savannah airport for the night. I got a rate of $107 by booking online and no changes allowed - so we ARE GETTING TO GA on the 6th.  When I told dh that he said - eh just $100 if we don't. Where is that man when I am shopping?


----------



## tmccullough

mochabean said:


> We just got back from our trip, drove I-95 from SE PA to FL and back, if anyone has any questions I'll be happy to answer.



We're planning on driving I-95 in May from Western MD.  How long did it take you?  Also, is it shorter or longer than the way that Mapquest and every other driving directions on the web gives where you avoid I-95 until somewhere around S. Carolina?  Did you drive at night or during the day?  Much traffic?


----------



## mwehttam

Just got done reading through the whole thread!   Had a lot of time as I rip DW and my CD library for the new mp3 player I got for our drive down.   Here is what we have decided on:

DW, DS and I are going down in July for 10 days.  We check into SSR on Sunday 7/15 and check out on Wed 7/25.  DS will be just shy of 9 months old at the time of the trip.  At first I was planning on leaving early Saturday and drive straight down to Savannah, GA.  We would be staying in the Fairfield Inn right off of I95 south.  From where we are in NY (right above the NJ border) it looked to be about 13-14 hours.  

After reading halfway through the thread I made the smart decision that that plan was a little too ambitious with a baby.  So I added a stop and we will be leaving on Friday the 13th  and driving to Stafford, VA (right below DC) and staying at the Holiday Inn Express.  Now the drive is 4.5 hours on Friday night (dependent on Friday night traffic), about 9 hours on Saturday, and finally about 4.5 hours on Sunday.  In time to relax and be rested for our ADR at Le'Cellier! 

Now to plan the drive home   We have friends in Raleigh that we might try to visit on the way home so not sure if we will use the same hotels.  Thinking of stopping in Florence, SC on Wed night and on to Raleigh the next day.  I think that is about 7.5 hours on Wed.  Might be too much, dependent on what time we leave WDW.

Thanks everyone for the great thread.

-Matthew


----------



## CPT Tripss

mwehttam said:


> Just got done reading through the whole thread!   Had a lot of time as I rip DW and my CD library for the new mp3 player I got for our drive down.   Here is what we have decided on:
> 
> DW, DS and I are going down in July for 10 days.  We check into SSR on Sunday 7/15 and check out on Wed 7/25.  DS will be just shy of 9 months old at the time of the trip.  At first I was planning on leaving early Saturday and drive straight down to Savannah, GA.  We would be staying in the Fairfield Inn right off of I95 south.  From where we are in NY (right above the NJ border) it looked to be about 13-14 hours.
> 
> After reading halfway through the thread I made the smart decision that that plan was a little too ambitious with a baby.  So I added a stop and we will be leaving on Friday the 13th  and driving to Stafford, VA (right below DC) and staying at the Holiday Inn Express.  Now the drive is 4.5 hours on Friday night (dependent on Friday night traffic), about 9 hours on Saturday, and finally about 4.5 hours on Sunday.  In time to relax and be rested for our ADR at Le'Cellier!
> 
> Now to plan the drive home   We have friends in Raleigh that we might try to visit on the way home so not sure if we will use the same hotels.  Thinking of stopping in Florence, SC on Wed night and on to Raleigh the next day.  I think that is about 7.5 hours on Wed.  Might be too much, dependent on what time we leave WDW.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the great thread.
> 
> -Matthew



Just an FYI.  You will probably run into a lot of "shore" traffic Sat morning from north of Richmond until the Interstate that heads over to VA beach.


----------



## mwehttam

CPT Tripss said:


> Just an FYI.  You will probably run into a lot of "shore" traffic Sat morning from north of Richmond until the Interstate that heads over to VA beach.



Thanks for the heads up.  Though I guess there will be no avoiding any of this possible traffic.  Another good reason to drive a bit on Friday to make Saturday a bit more manageable.

-Matthew


----------



## dopeyprincesses

restaurant in Savannah while en route to WDW?  My DD-9 and I just love her and would love to make it part of our trip.  Is it far off the path of travel?  We will be on I-95 S from Jersey.


----------



## DaisyD

dopeyprincesses said:


> restaurant in Savannah while en route to WDW?  My DD-9 and I just love her and would love to make it part of our trip.  Is it far off the path of travel?  We will be on I-95 S from Jersey.



I thought of that too but looked at her website and am not going to do it. She has on the site that to get to eat lunch there the line starts forming at 9:30am! They take your name and you get called in order when lunch starts later. I think you have to be in line at 1pm to get your name in for dinner. We don't have the time to waste for that so we are skipping it.


----------



## candleonwater

We actually stopped there on our way BACK from Miami last spring break.  I just don't have the time needed to wait around in that line!  We opted instead to head over to Uncle Bubba's (owned by Paula and her brother) and had a WONDERFUL meal.

It wasn't all that convenient to 95 though (neither restaurant is)



dopeyprincesses said:


> restaurant in Savannah while en route to WDW?  My DD-9 and I just love her and would love to make it part of our trip.  Is it far off the path of travel?  We will be on I-95 S from Jersey.


----------



## java

Hey Candle!! We are going at the same time! Driving down on Friday and were thinking of stopping for the restaurant too! I reserved a room in Savannah for the night- If we get to the restaurant? that is up in the air- But boy would I like to!


----------



## tnmomof4

Funwith4kids said:


> When we stop, we usually stay in Smyrna, Tn (just south of Nashville) which leaves around 10 hrs the next day. However, there will be a lot of traffic since it will be a holiday with a lot of people going in the same direction with you so be safe.::cop:




I know that this may seem like a dumb question, but I live around Smyrna, TN and I was wondering if you could tell me the way you drive to get to WDW.  It is just me and the kids and I really don't want to get lost.  I got lost last year.  I have found a couple different ways to get there and I just want the best way.  Thanks.


----------



## WDWjen

I love these boards and I grabbed so much advice from them so I owe you all some advice in return...

We just drove NY to WDW in about 17 hours..3 kids ages 2,4,& 6 in the minivan.  It was sooo much better than I had expected!  I read these boards while planning looking for horror stories and I have to admit I was scared but it was not bad at all!  We left Long Island after the ice storm (3/17) at 4pm on Saturday and had a bit of traffic on the Verazzano bridge b/c of falling ice but after that we sailed straight thru to Florida!  We stopped for gas and food a few times but we made it down in 19 hours.  Kids mostly slept or watched the DVD player and we got to the hotel Sunday morning.  We spent 3 days in Universal (our 1st time) and 1 day at the MK.  Trip home was depressing but just as smooth.  We left 12pm on Friday and arrived home around 7am on Saturday (3/24)  Again, we only stopped for gas and food and to switch drivers.  We did potty breaks whenever we stopped.

We always fly when we go to WDW but this was a last minute trip and we need 5 seats so to fly and rent a car would have been $1200 and it only cost us around $300 to drive....  The last time we flew JetBlue I was able to get $39 fares so in that case we would never have driven!

All in all a great trip and I would do it again, although I prefer to fly,  I gotta say I loved to save all that money!


----------



## Mom23chicklets

WDWjen, glad to hear your drive went well.  We live right on the border of CT and NY (used to live in Westchester County), and we are planning on driving down for our spring break (4/13) for the first time.  I like the idea of having our car, being on our own time schedule (flexibility is key with 3 kids!), and saving a few dollars.

But . . . a bit unsure about the route to take, and whether or not to drive straight through.  I want to go for it, DH wants to get a room so we don't get overtired.  Please tell me if you switched drivers and any advice on where some good places are to stop and eat.  Our kids are 12, 10, and 6.  What route did you take?  We are still trying to decide whether to leave Thursday late afternoon, or Friday late morning.  Don't want to hit the DC traffic.

Would appreciate any advice or pointers from any of you veteran drivers!
Thanks!


----------



## mochabean

Mom23chicklets said:


> WDWjen, glad to hear your drive went well. We live right on the border of CT and NY (used to live in Westchester County), and we are planning on driving down for our spring break (4/13) for the first time. I like the idea of having our car, being on our own time schedule (flexibility is key with 3 kids!), and saving a few dollars.
> 
> But . . . a bit unsure about the route to take, and whether or not to drive straight through. I want to go for it, DH wants to get a room so we don't get overtired. Please tell me if you switched drivers and any advice on where some good places are to stop and eat. Our kids are 12, 10, and 6. What route did you take? We are still trying to decide whether to leave Thursday late afternoon, or Friday late morning. Don't want to hit the DC traffic.
> 
> Would appreciate any advice or pointers from any of you veteran drivers!
> Thanks!


 
From PA we drove straight through, leaving at 2AM.  If you think you can do it, driving through the night is the way to go, the driving is so much easier because the roads are empty.  DC traffic at 3-4AM was non-existent.  I'd be worried about hitting DC traffic anytime during the day on a Friday around spring break time.  If you plan to hit DC between 11PM and 5AM you'll be good.


----------



## mochabean

tnmomof4 said:


> I know that this may seem like a dumb question, but I live around Smyrna, TN and I was wondering if you could tell me the way you drive to get to WDW. It is just me and the kids and I really don't want to get lost. I got lost last year. I have found a couple different ways to get there and I just want the best way. Thanks.


 
I'd encourage anyone driving to get a GPS for the trip.  Especially if there's no one to navigate while you're driving.  Not only does it eliminate the possibility of getting lost, but it's also great for when there's accidents and traffic and you want to find an alternate route.  They can be had for under $200 nowadays.  We had one and it was great, I wouldn't do a trip longer than a couple hours without it!


----------



## tnmomof4

mochabean said:


> I'd encourage anyone driving to get a GPS for the trip.  Especially if there's no one to navigate while you're driving.  Not only does it eliminate the possibility of getting lost, but it's also great for when there's accidents and traffic and you want to find an alternate route.  They can be had for under $200 nowadays.  We had one and it was great, I wouldn't do a trip longer than a couple hours without it!



That's a great idea since I will be doing all the driving.  I will definitely have to look into getting a GPS.  I had no idea they were that price.  Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## coltink

We will be driving in from VA.  We want to make the drive as smooth as possible.  It will take us approximately 13-14 hours depending on how many times we stop (it will only be two adults but one of us who shall remain namelss has a small bladder).  We are checking in to BWV on the 19th of September.  We don't plan to do any parks until the following day.  We want to avoid as much traffic as possible.  What time should we leave???


----------



## mochabean

coltink said:


> We will be driving in from VA. We want to make the drive as smooth as possible. It will take us approximately 13-14 hours depending on how many times we stop (it will only be two adults but one of us who shall remain namelss has a small bladder). We are checking in to BWV on the 19th of September. We don't plan to do any parks until the following day. We want to avoid as much traffic as possible. What time should we leave???


 
It all depends where in VA you are, and if you'll hit DC or Richmond.  If you leave by 6am and not hit much traffic, you should make it to the Boardwalk by 8 pm.  If leaving at 6am would put you in rush hour traffic somewhere, then leave earlier to avoid it, or use the bypass around Richmond.


----------



## coltink

We are about an hour west of Richmond.  I just want to make sure I miss rush hour in all the major big cities.  And make it to Disney at a reasonable hour.


----------



## mochabean

coltink said:


> We are about an hour west of Richmond. I just want to make sure I miss rush hour in all the major big cities. And make it to Disney at a reasonable hour.


 
From where you are, there aren't really any big cities to worry about other than Jacksonville.  I hit Jax at 6pm and it was fine, but that would put you at WDW between 9 and 9:30.  If that is too late for you then you'll want to hit Jax before 4, and get to WDW at around 7-7:30.  

The problem is planning your stops well enough since Jax is near the end.  When we drove from PA we left at 2am to make sure to be past DC by 5.  We didn't worry about Jacksonville much since we had no idea when we'd be there.  I don't think Jacksonville rush hour is that bad anyway, and if you hear something on the radio, there is a bypass (but it adds 15-20 miles or so).

I would suggest, if you don't mind getting up that early, to leave about 3 am, and you should make it to Jax before 4 pm.  If that is too early then leave at 5 am you'll likely be in Jax on the far end of rush hour.

Hope this helps!


----------



## dreamin in pa

I've read through every post, I think, but could still use a little help.  We'll be driving from Lehigh Valley, PA (slightly NE of Philly) in August. Our 4 kids are great in the van so that's not a worry.

We are looking for a hotel to stop at that wll sleep 6 in one room.  Maybe somewhere near Santee, SC or if we are feeling ambitious Savannah, Ga.

Anybody have any recommendations of where they stayed?  

Thanks.


----------



## ILUVWDW

I AM DRIVING FROM SYRACUSE,NEW YORK FOR THE FIRST TIME IN A CAR TO WALT DISNEY WORLD , I HAVE BEEN MANY TIMES BY PLANE.  MY WIFE AND 2 KIDS, 14 AND 3 ARE GOING, SO IT'S MORE ECONOMICAL TO DRIVE THAN FLY AND RENT A CAR. IAM LEAVING JUNE 30. MY QUESTIONS ARE 1. WHEN SHOULD I LEAVE, 2.DOES THE GAS GET CHEAPER AS YOU DRIVE SOUTH BECAUSE IN NEW YORK IT'S HIGH,3.IS THE PAULA DEEN AND SONS RESTAURANT FAR OFF THE BEATEN PATH IN SAVANAH,GA ON THE WAY TO DISNEY WORLD.
WE HAVE THE DVD PLAYER FOR THE CAR BUT ALSO NEED ADVICE ON MAYBE WHERE TO STOP AND GET A HOTEL FOR THE NIGHT. IAM THINKING NORTH CAROLINA. PLEASE ADVISE. THANKS


----------



## Captain Hook

We are leaving Friday from CT. We have driven down before and also like to stay in Santee, SC. Hotels are reasonable and you are less than an hour from the GA border. Last trip we stayed at the Comfort Inn&Suites, great room and they offer AAA discounts. When your in SC the rest stops allow you to book hotel stays from the rest stops, and they have plenty of brochures and coupons too.


----------



## Delaware Mike

ILUVWDW said:


> ... 2.DOES THE GAS GET CHEAPER AS YOU DRIVE SOUTH BECAUSE IN NEW YORK IT'S HIGH,3....



Please forgive me if this was posted earlier in this thread, but I use a website to find out gas prices ahead of me.  It's:  http://autos.msn.com/  Scroll down to the bottom-right of the screen, and look for Driving Tools.  Once there, click on Gas Prices.

Now, you'll have to know about where you'll need to get gas ahead of time, and you'll need a zip code for that area, but the website is pretty accurate.  I use it for planning purposes.

I hope this little bit helps, and good luck with the drive.


----------



## 8 Ears

Captain Hook- we are leaving Friday as well. Friday PM/Saturday AM   What is the weather prediction down your way for Friday/Saturday? 
We are planning on staying near Rock Hill, SC, glad to hear we may be able to get a good deal. We have not made reservations incase we don't get as far or we are able to go farther. 

Iluvwdw-from me research I have learned it seems cheaper to purchas gas in Virginia and Georgia Recently in Virginia reg. was $2.58 a gal. Hope that helps you.  

Safe travels everyone!


----------



## Mom23chicklets

We are also planning on leaving late Thursday or Friday.  Weather here on friday/Saturday is supposed to be partly cloudy.

Haven't decided yet if we are going to stop and get a room in NC/SC.  Just checked the weather for Orlando, Sat/Sun is nice.  Mon/Tues is showers.


----------



## Luvamouse

mochabean said:


> I'd encourage anyone driving to get a GPS for the trip.  Especially if there's no one to navigate while you're driving.  Not only does it eliminate the possibility of getting lost, but it's also great for when there's accidents and traffic and you want to find an alternate route.  They can be had for under $200 nowadays.  We had one and it was great, I wouldn't do a trip longer than a couple hours without it!



I agree highly!  Here is another alternative to consider if traveling with two adults (or one adult and a techie tween/teen!) just so someone else can look at the visual if neccesary, but I use it solo safely--  I upgraded my cell phone last summer just before our annual trip to the midwest (about 1200 miles for us).  I got a free month of VZ Navigator service with it (Verizon) and since I knew where I was going, decided to try it.  When we came up to our exit in Indianapolis, Indiana on the Sunday of a race (!!) and saw a semi parked across the exit, we were in trouble.  As we went past the exit, the navigation changed the directions for me and began to tell me what exit to take to get me back on track! (It also has the video directions on the phone. I will say that I would not have gone the way the Navigation told me to _every_ time, but that was because I was familiar with the route.  Were I not familiar, it would have been great.  Another feature I loved is that I could do a search for a restaurant, hotel, etc. _around _where we were _or in the direction _we were traveling and it would give an address, phone and directions if desired as well as the # miles it was away.  I even called ahead to a steak house in Columbus, Ohio to make a reservation for dinner hours later using the search feature.  I even used it when I needed to find an ATM when on vacation.

I am sure that all carriers have a similar feature and it is available on almost all newer phones.  I cannot vouch for any other service, but the VZ Navigator was 100% for us and the GPS capability had us at exactly the distance it said when telling us to turn.  It was simple to use and the features were superb.  I also like the fact that I can only sign up for one month when we go to WDW and I do not need a long subscription.  (About $10/mth).  It only uses airtime to download the directions initially, and then again when you access additional features or go off course.  Once the trip info is downloaded, you are only using the battery power--not minutes.  This may be worth looking into for some of you who may have an appropriate phone.  I am a big fan of GPS.


----------



## Luvamouse

ILUVWDW said:


> 3.IS THE PAULA DEEN AND SONS RESTAURANT FAR OFF THE BEATEN PATH IN SAVANAH,GA ON THE WAY TO DISNEY WORLD.
> WE HAVE THE DVD PLAYER FOR THE CAR BUT ALSO NEED ADVICE ON MAYBE WHERE TO STOP AND GET A HOTEL FOR THE NIGHT. IAM THINKING NORTH CAROLINA. PLEASE ADVISE. THANKS



Paula Deen's restaurant The Lady and Sons is right in Savannah, probably only 10 or 12 miles from Route 95, but the problem you will run into is the wait for seating.  It is terribly popular. _For lunch service, our host will start taking names at the host stand, located on Congress Street, at 9:30am. For dinner, the hosts will begin taking names at 3:30pm. Please remember, people line up very early to put their name on the seating list. We can't guarantee you will get the exact time you want._

I'd love to stop too.

Regarding your other questions, we are traveling from RI.  We will take 81S in PA down to 77S in Virginia, then onto 26 in Columbia,SC.  We will then hit 95S and go from there.  I have had this route recommended to me here and also by friends who travel from RI to SC.  It keeps you out of the big cities and is a pretty ride.

We will stay south of the 81/77 exchange in Hillsville, Georgia as we routinely do a bit more than 700/day and that puts us there.  There are a lot of hotels there.  I'd pick a good distance and a hotel chain you like so you can see options on your route.


----------



## Captain Hook

Thanks for the update. Looks like we will leave Friday and hit a little rain along the way, but it still beets working in NYC anyday! I too have Verizion navigator (picked it up for this trip), so I'm sure it is going to come in handy


----------



## mochabean

The only drawback to VZ Navigator is the small screen.  On our way back, there was an accident on 95 and the road was shut down.  I was able to successfully map out an alternate route on my GPS, I think that would be rather difficult on a cell phone.  This is where most GPSs fall short - when you deviate from the course _on purpose_ all they want to do is get back on the course.  Only now are GPS units coming along with the ability to navigate around a traffic jam.


----------



## DaisyD

mochabean said:


> The only drawback to VZ Navigator is the small screen.  On our way back, there was an accident on 95 and the road was shut down.  I was able to successfully map out an alternate route on my GPS, I think that would be rather difficult on a cell phone.  This is where most GPSs fall short - when you deviate from the course _on purpose_ all they want to do is get back on the course.  Only now are GPS units coming along with the ability to navigate around a traffic jam.



My DH's Acura has the built in NAV that shows accidents ahead and reroutes you automatically. It is great! My Acura has a built in NAV also but doesn't have the traffic alert and reroute feature which would be handy on long trips. I do love our NAV though. We have driven to WDW numerous times so I have the Poly programmed in from past trips. Now when I get homesick for our favorite resort I hit the NAV to the Poly and hear him (the NAV voice) tell me how far I've got to go! Only 944 miles! LOL!


----------



## lynn813

dreamin in pa said:


> I've read through every post, I think, but could still use a little help.  We'll be driving from Lehigh Valley, PA (slightly NE of Philly) in August. Our 4 kids are great in the van so that's not a worry.
> 
> We are looking for a hotel to stop at that wll sleep 6 in one room.  Maybe somewhere near Santee, SC or if we are feeling ambitious Savannah, Ga.
> 
> Anybody have any recommendations of where they stayed?
> 
> Thanks.



We just returned and we stayed in the Best Western Santee right off of I95.  It's exit 98 and we liked it so much we booked it for the return trip as well.  They have a good hot breakfast included in the rate.


----------



## lynn813

When they say 55 in Summersville, WV they mean 55!  We read about this here and we were glad we did.  We saw alot of people pulled over.  Just be very careful if you're driving along route 19.


----------



## tnmomof4

Does anyone know what is half way between Nashville, TN and Orlando?  I am driving with the kids and want to stop half way.  Thanks!!


----------



## la79al

Somebody please help me out.  We are driving from the Baltimore area in June and I am still in denial.  I have no clue where to start.  Right now I am looking at renting from Hertz and got a rate of $301 for 8 days.  Is that good?  That would be for a standard or full size car being picked up at BWI.  Do I want standard or full size with a DH, a 10 year old, a 6 year old, 4 suitcases, maybe a cooler, 2 backpacks and a DVD player?  We are looking at leaving this area around 5:30 p.m.  I know we are going to hit DC traffic but how bad is it going to be and is there any way around it?  Any other tips?


----------



## java

Just back from driving down with my 4 children(2,4,9,12) and I have to say it was easy!!! We are in central NJ. Left at 3:30 AM and that was the key. We made it to Savanah the first night and the kids wanted to keep going. It was only around 4 when we got there. Leaving that early got us around DC no problem- we always head west around the dc area and that seems to help. We also always do the loop around Richmond- never any traffic there and we avoid that rough patch near Richmond.


----------



## pilferk

We're going to be making the Trek from CT to WDW this coming January.  I'm HOPING to be able to do it in a day and a half, starting on Thursday after lunch (around 12:30) and arriving sometime late in the day on Friday, stopping someplace overnight on Thursday.

Keep in mind, I'm doing this with 3 young kids and my wife. 

Anyone think the odds are good I'll be able to make it happen?  We're not reserving a room at WDW til Saturday...but I'd really like to get the kids in the Nick suites on Friday night, just so they can check it out.

Also, has anyone had any experience in staying along i-95 in rooms with occupancy of 5?  We'd be OK this trip in a room for 4....the baby can sleep in a pack and play....but will be making this trip every year, so wouldn't mind hearing suggestions on other options that can accomodate 5 so we can try them out this year.  I'm thinking a stop somewhere around Richmond.....but obviously that will depend on how far we make it that first day.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## java

You know having done it so many different ways I have to say early is better than later in the day to start the drive. Mid afternoon means you will hit dc during the rush hour- not a good thing. If you can go earlier I think you will do better. For us it is a good 16-17 hour trip and we are western central nj. We found what works best for us is a very early leave in the am - this time 3:30- that way we get a good 4 hours of driving while the kids still sleep. Then I drive 4 hours - while dh sleeps a little. Then he does the last 4 and we stop for the night.- made it to Savanah this time  and could have kept going. We have 4 kids (2,4,9,12) Good luck and most hotels along I95 are not too particular with the number of people in your room. A Hampton Inn let us all stay in one room(all 6 of us) on the way back. Down we stayed at a Staybridge suites hotel - plenty of room. Embassy suites also is a good choice for larger groups.


----------



## pilferk

java said:


> You know having done it so many different ways I have to say early is better than later in the day to start the drive. Mid afternoon means you will hit dc during the rush hour- not a good thing. If you can go earlier I think you will do better. For us it is a good 16-17 hour trip and we are western central nj. We found what works best for us is a very early leave in the am - this time 3:30- that way we get a good 4 hours of driving while the kids still sleep. Then I drive 4 hours - while dh sleeps a little. Then he does the last 4 and we stop for the night.- made it to Savanah this time  and could have kept going. We have 4 kids (2,4,9,12) Good luck and most hotels along I95 are not too particular with the number of people in your room. A Hampton Inn let us all stay in one room(all 6 of us) on the way back. Down we stayed at a Staybridge suites hotel - plenty of room. Embassy suites also is a good choice for larger groups.



Thanks for the advice!

The reason for the "mid-day" departure time is that oldest DD will be in AM kindergarten next year, so we can't leave too early in the day or she'd miss school that day (she's already missing Friday and the following week).  With us, we've left around 1 PM in the past (before we had kids, mind you) and typically hit DC around 7 PM...not too bad as rush hour has gotten a little bit better (though does DC traffic ever REALLY get easy to deal with.  ).  We did the trip back in about 19 - 20 hours, straight (yuk!) but are not going to try that with the wee ones.

For rooms, I'm more worried about the size.  I'll check out the Staybridge and Embassy suites around Richmond.  Anyone know if there is anything right off I-95 or 295 in that area?


----------



## java

There is an Embassy suites right in Richmond*but you would have to skip the loop then and just go straight 95 to get there. 
I think there is a Staybridge near Arlington- so off the 495 loop
If you just need size you could also look into the Springhill Suites by Marriott(with 6 we can't stay there but with 5 you can I think) and there are way more of those on 95 than the other 2


----------



## pilferk

java said:


> There is an Embassy suites right in Richmond*but you would have to skip the loop then and just go straight 95 to get there.
> I think there is a Staybridge near Arlington- so off the 495 loop
> If you just need size you could also look into the Springhill Suites by Marriott(with 6 we can't stay there but with 5 you can I think) and there are way more of those on 95 than the other 2



I actually just found an Comfort Inn, right near the Richmond airport (about 5 min of 295, via 60), with a King bed, 2 person sleeper sofa, can fit a crib OR rollaway, for about $70 a night.

Given I suspect we'll spend about 10 hours in the room, total...and most of that sleeping...so long as it's clean (and I'm looking for reviews on travel sites now), I think that's going to be where we head.

But any more suggestions from anyone would be great...I'm certainly not married to this place, but...well...it's cheap and big enough to fit us.


----------



## stefplus3

This thread is so helpful!! I have a question though 

We're driving from Mass the last week in June, leaving on a Saturday. That night we're staying in Maryland with family. We need a 1/2 way point to stay at Sunday night and then we'll finish the drive to Florida on Monday. We're not doing any parks until Tuesday so it dosen't have to be super close. We'll have 3 kids (12, 8 and 2) so equal times sunday and monday is better than a longer and a shorter day. 

Any ideas? We'll need something that can accomodate 6 too....3 adults, 2 kids and the baby in her pack n play.


----------



## pbharris4

Half way point for us (we're 1 hr south of D.C.) is Florence, SC. There's a Hilton Garden Inn, A Wingate, Hampton Inn, etc. You'd need a room with 2 Q and a sofa bed or two rooms or "suites." When I say suites I mean just bigger rooms they're not super fancy. We normally like suites because we have to have queen beds or king. But I doubt you will find a room to accomdate that many people. Most hotels don't allow that many in one room. I really like www.tripadvisor.com to search for hotels because a lot of people review on there and they rank the hotels as well. There's not a whole lot of hotels along I-95 in SC that I'd stay at but there are some in Florence (and Hilton Head-that's a ways out of the way). 

Oh, BTW...if you are going in the summer..my advice is to book as soon as you can. I book 9 months in advance and change later if I need to (like if the price goes down). I saw a lot of travelers who didn't have reservations turned away at 12am....there was 1 room and it was mine because I reserved ahead. I hope that helped some.


----------



## stefplus3

pbharris4 said:


> Half way point for us (we're 1 hr south of D.C.) is Florence, SC. There's a Hilton Garden Inn, A Wingate, Hampton Inn, etc. You'd need a room with 2 Q and a sofa bed or two rooms or "suites." When I say suites I mean just bigger rooms they're not super fancy. We normally like suites because we have to have queen beds or king. But I doubt you will find a room to accomdate that many people. Most hotels don't allow that many in one room. I really like www.tripadvisor.com to search for hotels because a lot of people review on there and they rank the hotels as well. There's not a whole lot of hotels along I-95 in SC that I'd stay at but there are some in Florence (and Hilton Head-that's a ways out of the way).
> 
> Oh, BTW...if you are going in the summer..my advice is to book as soon as you can. I book 9 months in advance and change later if I need to (like if the price goes down). I saw a lot of travelers who didn't have reservations turned away at 12am....there was 1 room and it was mine because I reserved ahead. I hope that helped some.



thanks! i'll check out that site for hotel reviews. springhill suites in savannah has 2 queens and a sofa bed but says max of 4 people. what if i checked in alone and they didn't see the whole bunch of us?


----------



## DaisyD

stefplus3 said:


> This thread is so helpful!! I have a question though
> 
> We're driving from Mass the last week in June, leaving on a Saturday. That night we're staying in Maryland with family. We need a 1/2 way point to stay at Sunday night and then we'll finish the drive to Florida on Monday. We're not doing any parks until Tuesday so it dosen't have to be super close. We'll have 3 kids (12, 8 and 2) so equal times sunday and monday is better than a longer and a shorter day.
> 
> Any ideas? We'll need something that can accomodate 6 too....3 adults, 2 kids and the baby in her pack n play.



We live in MD, right outside of Annapolis. Half way point to WDW for us would be Santee, SC.


----------



## stefplus3

DaisyD said:


> We live in MD, right outside of Annapolis. Half way point to WDW for us would be Santee, SC.




do you have any hotel recs for that area?


----------



## DaisyD

stefplus3 said:


> do you have any hotel recs for that area?



 When we travel out of state we always chose Hampton Inns or Country Inn and Suites. We've always been happy with either of those brands.


----------



## casey49781

I am thinking about driving to disney at least once this december, i have flew all other times, i live in upper michigan, and just wanted to know from all you who have drove, what is the best route to take, i think it takes 24 hrs, i would like to drive the first day 12 and then 12 the second, any suggestions would be great,,it takes me 5 hrs to get to detroit, where would 12hrs get me about, so that i could make reservations,,thankyou all


----------



## pbharris4

stefplus3 said:


> thanks! i'll check out that site for hotel reviews. springhill suites in savannah has 2 queens and a sofa bed but says max of 4 people. what if i checked in alone and they didn't see the whole bunch of us?



I suppose..I've never had to do it. I think it's a fire safety thing and you'll only be there one night. As long as you don't mind sharing the room. We normally stay in Savannah or Brunswick, GA when we go. We leave here at about 8am, stop for lunch around Fayetteville or so and then stop in Savannah about 6-7pm. If we leave at 7 we can get to Brunswick by 6-7pm. (We stop at a Cracker Barrel for like an hour..so that time can be shaved to 30 mins. if you do fast food.)


----------



## heidijot

stefplus3 said:


> do you have any hotel recs for that area?



We just stayed at the Super 8 on Old Highway 6 in Santee,and I got a good rate from DiscoverOurTown.com.  Clean and quiet, queen beds and a microwave.  There was a fun seafood restaurant next door and a Cracker Barrel nearby for breakfast!!

Heidi


----------



## dreamin in pa

stefplus3 said:


> thanks! i'll check out that site for hotel reviews. springhill suites in savannah has 2 queens and a sofa bed but says max of 4 people. what if i checked in alone and they didn't see the whole bunch of us?



We also have 6 and were looking for some place to stay that would accomodate all of us in one room.  We just made our reservations at Quality Inn & Suites in Walterboro, SC.  It's about 45 minutes north of Savannah and the price was pretty resonable.


----------



## stefplus3

dreamin in pa said:


> We also have 6 and were looking for some place to stay that would accomodate all of us in one room.  We just made our reservations at Quality Inn & Suites in Walterboro, SC.  It's about 45 minutes north of Savannah and the price was pretty resonable.



thanks for this!! it's much cheaper than the springhill suites i was looking at in savannah and with the drive time over the 2 days almost the same and they both offer a full breakfast we'll go with the cheaper one


----------



## java

stefplus3 said:


> thanks for this!! it's much cheaper than the springhill suites i was looking at in savannah and with the drive time over the 2 days almost the same and they both offer a full breakfast we'll go with the cheaper one



There is a STAYBRIDGE suites at the Savanah Airport- just off 95- and it is brand new. We loved it and I got a great rate online- we are 6-  You can either get a one bedroom or a two(the two has 2 bathrooms too) We booked best available online rate- and ended up with the middle category of room- It was plenty for us- 2 queens and a pullout full in the tv room.


----------



## Captain Hook

We just came back from WDW> I recomend Country Inn&Suites in Santee,SC.


----------



## stefplus3

Captain Hook said:


> We just came back from WDW> I recomend Country Inn&Suites in Santee,SC.



We ended up booking there for the way down but coming back they didn't have a non-smoking suite so we booked at the holiday inn express & suites in walterboro, sc. Both are triple diamond AAA rated and I booked with our AAA person so we should be golden


----------



## kribit

Who prefers the Shenandoah route to I95 until Richmond?  We're planning on doing the "scenic tour" again only because I'm a little nervous driving through the cities. I'm from Boston, but driving through there just doesn't seem the same as some of the other cities (perhaps it's just habit and familiarity).  Anyway, for those I95 drivers, is there that much difference (especially when you take into consideration traffic) driving the back route vs. 95?  DH really wants the shortest driving time and I'd be willing to attempt it, if there is a significant time savings.

thanks in advance.


----------



## pilferk

kribit said:


> Who prefers the Shenandoah route to I95 until Richmond?  We're planning on doing the "scenic tour" again only because I'm a little nervous driving through the cities. I'm from Boston, but driving through there just doesn't seem the same as some of the other cities (perhaps it's just habit and familiarity).  Anyway, for those I95 drivers, is there that much difference (especially when you take into consideration traffic) driving the back route vs. 95?  DH really wants the shortest driving time and I'd be willing to attempt it, if there is a significant time savings.
> 
> thanks in advance.



I've done the drive from CT before and the only 2 cities I find really intolerable, and have slowed me down, is NYC and DC.  NYC I now avoid by shooting out west on 84 and ending up over the Tapanzee and picking up the Garden State, then picking 95 up in Jersey.

DC is not bad if you plan your drive so you hit it early in the AM or later in the PM (we've always hit it about 7:30 PM and it's not too bad, especially with the new flyovers).

Avoiding NYC entirely seems to make the most difference between going straight 95.  Skirting DC only seems to "save" me, the one time I tried it, about 15 - 30 min, because the route around it is relatively longer than any time you spend in traffic on the beltway.


----------



## coltink

I'm from the Shenandoah area, and I would definately choose 95 over the parkway/skyline drive.  The parkway is VERY curvy and only one lane.  You will have to contend with slow drivers and animals who are out and about.  Plus there's not a lot of places to stop for food and potty breaks.


----------



## stefplus3

pilferk said:


> I've done the drive from CT before and the only 2 cities I find really intolerable, and have slowed me down, is NYC and DC.  NYC I now avoid by shooting out west on 84 and ending up over the Tapanzee and picking up the Garden State, then picking 95 up in Jersey.
> 
> DC is not bad if you plan your drive so you hit it early in the AM or later in the PM (we've always hit it about 7:30 PM and it's not too bad, especially with the new flyovers).
> 
> Avoiding NYC entirely seems to make the most difference between going straight 95.  Skirting DC only seems to "save" me, the one time I tried it, about 15 - 30 min, because the route around it is relatively longer than any time you spend in traffic on the beltway.



we live 20 min south of Boston and this is the way AAA is having me go (when they put together the trip tick). My in-laws are in NY and it takes almost as long to get thru NY as it does to get there, lol.


----------



## kribit

My AAA triptik sends us that way too...I just looked at it.  It's funny, I've been going over the Tobin since I was little with no problem, but that TappanZee looks scary to me.   

We did the Shenandoah route last year, but we want to GET there this year.  It seemed like it took forever!  DH is begging me to drive 95 this year.

Are there any other large bridges aside from that one?  Anyone know?


----------



## pilferk

kribit said:


> My AAA triptik sends us that way too...I just looked at it.  It's funny, I've been going over the Tobin since I was little with no problem, but that TappanZee looks scary to me.
> 
> We did the Shenandoah route last year, but we want to GET there this year.  It seemed like it took forever!  DH is begging me to drive 95 this year.
> 
> Are there any other large bridges aside from that one?  Anyone know?



Nah, the Tapanzee is easy.    Traffic isn't usually unbearable......the bridge is certainly safe (if long).  I much prefer it to the GW's madness, largely because it usually takes a lot less time to cross.  

Along the whole route there is the Tapanzee and then another long bridge near the border of Md and VA (Woodrow Wilson bridge, I think?).  Then, down in GA on 95, there's a good sized series of shorter bridges spanning some marshland.  That's all I remember.I also remember a pretty long tunnel in Baltimore, but I'm not sure if I encountered that on the Florida drives, or drives down to Manassas for work.


----------



## cranbiz

A lot depends on the time you leave MA. I'm originally from Carver and always have done the I95 route from Providence to FL thru NYC. I normally left about 5pm and only got "burnt" twice using the GWB. One of those times was NE Spring Break.

The Tappan Zee / I81 route is just way too long for me.

If you leave between 4 and 7PM you should miss most of the NYC traffic and all of the DC traffic.


----------



## pamouselover

Thanks for the thread. Unless airfare comes down befor our booked Aug. trip we will be driving from Northeat Pa.


----------



## kribit

cranbiz said:


> A lot depends on the time you leave MA. I'm originally from Carver and always have done the I95 route from Providence to FL thru NYC. I normally left about 5pm and only got "burnt" twice using the GWB. One of those times was NE Spring Break.
> 
> The Tappan Zee / I81 route is just way too long for me.
> 
> If you leave between 4 and 7PM you should miss most of the NYC traffic and all of the DC traffic.



Carver...known for Edaville Railroad.  We hadn't been there for years and took our kids to see Thomas there last year.  It looked EXACTLY the same.  I think they used the same rides from when I was little.    It was so nice to reminisce about the old days though.

Anywho - I'm still not sure what we're doing.  On our ride home from FL last year we took the George Washington at night and I don't remember it being so beautiful.  It could have been that I was sleep deprived, but I remember thinking how nicely it was lit up.


----------



## stefplus3

Does anyone know of a site to estimate gas useage?


----------



## luvthatduke

stefplus3 said:


> Does anyone know of a site to estimate gas useage?



http://www.fuelcostcalculator.com/


----------



## pilferk

cranbiz said:


> A lot depends on the time you leave MA. I'm originally from Carver and always have done the I95 route from Providence to FL thru NYC. I normally left about 5pm and only got "burnt" twice using the GWB. One of those times was NE Spring Break.
> 
> The Tappan Zee / I81 route is just way too long for me.
> 
> If you leave between 4 and 7PM you should miss most of the NYC traffic and all of the DC traffic.



Our problem with that idea (and it's one we considered) is the ages of our kids.  If we leave that late in the day, we'd end up staying somewhere in Jersey, rather than somewhere around Richmond.  We just can't drive until all hours with them in the car...they don't sleep well (if at all) which means the NEXT days piece of the drive becomes miserable with overtired kids.  We need to be hunkered down by 9 PM-ish.

Once they get older, we might do that, though.  Heck, in 8 to 10 years, we may just do the drive in a straight shot....but til then, the extra distance of hitting the "Tapanzee route" vastly outweighs the time we spend in the extra traffic in and around NYC and Northern Jersey.


----------



## pilferk

OK, this is "sort of" in the vein of driving...maybe some of you all can help.

We're looking for a DVD "system" for our van...mainly for th upcoming drive. I'm thinking, for now, one of the dual screen systems with headrest mounts.  But what I'd like to do (since we have 3 kids) is split the screens between the 2nd and 3rd row (so one mounted on the back of the front passenger seat, and one mounted on the back of the 2nd row passenger headrest).

So, here are my questions:

Anyone have any experience with these systems?  Any recommendations?

And has anyone tried "mounting" them in the manner I'm looking for?  I'm worried about cable length, specifically.

Thanks!


----------



## coltink

stefplus3 said:


> Does anyone know of a site to estimate gas useage?



www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## stefplus3

coltink said:


> www.gasbuddy.com




thanks so much!!!


----------



## stefplus3

pilferk said:


> OK, this is "sort of" in the vein of driving...maybe some of you all can help.
> 
> We're looking for a DVD "system" for our van...mainly for th upcoming drive. I'm thinking, for now, one of the dual screen systems with headrest mounts.  But what I'd like to do (since we have 3 kids) is split the screens between the 2nd and 3rd row (so one mounted on the back of the front passenger seat, and one mounted on the back of the 2nd row passenger headrest).
> 
> So, here are my questions:
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these systems?  Any recommendations?
> 
> And has anyone tried "mounting" them in the manner I'm looking for?  I'm worried about cable length, specifically.
> 
> Thanks!



Our van has a built in one but my friend has one similar to what you are looking for. I'm pretty sure that you'd be able to hang the screens where you want, but the cord might be in the air from the dvd player to the screen in the back.  She had hers mounted on the front 2 seats with the dvd player in between.


----------



## Captain Hook

pilferk said:


> Our problem with that idea (and it's one we considered) is the ages of our kids.  If we leave that late in the day, we'd end up staying somewhere in Jersey, rather than somewhere around Richmond.  We just can't drive until all hours with them in the car...they don't sleep well (if at all) which means the NEXT days piece of the drive becomes miserable with overtired kids.  We need to be hunkered down by 9 PM-ish.
> 
> Once they get older, we might do that, though.  Heck, in 8 to 10 years, we may just do the drive in a straight shot....but til then, the extra distance of hitting the "Tapanzee route" vastly outweighs the time we spend in the extra traffic in and around NYC and Northern Jersey.



A very good way to miss the Tappanzee route is when your in CT slide over to the Meritt Pkwy (RT 15) and follow that down into the Henry Hudson PKY it will drop you right on the GWB and miss all the traffic completly!! I do it every trip and its a cant miss. PM me and I will give you complete directions its faster than I-95


----------



## mwehttam

pilferk said:


> Once they get older, we might do that, though.  Heck, in 8 to 10 years, we may just do the drive in a straight shot....but til then, the extra distance of hitting the "Tapanzee route" vastly outweighs the time we spend in the extra traffic in and around NYC and Northern Jersey.



Actually, taking the Tappen Zee bridge to the New Jersey Parkway is much quicker then taking I95 or any other road south in Westchester County to the GWB.  Mileage it is about the same (each bridge can be seen from the other on a clear day) maybe a little more but you will save time 99 out of 100 times.  Missing the mess that is southern Westchester and the Bronx to get to the GWB it is well worth it.  

Upon crossing the Tap, it is a 5-10 minute drive to the northern end of the GSP.  Take that down to exit 129 (about 45 miles) and you are at the NJ Turnpike at exit 11.  You have then missed the mess that is I95 though NYC and in NJ.  Have lived in the Northern NJ area my whole life and I avoid the GWB at all cost. 


-Matthew


----------



## stefplus3

is there anywhere nearby to eat dinner?


----------



## pilferk

mwehttam said:


> Actually, taking the Tappen Zee bridge to the New Jersey Parkway is much quicker then taking I95 or any other road south in Westchester County to the GWB.  Mileage it is about the same (each bridge can be seen from the other on a clear day) maybe a little more but you will save time 99 out of 100 times.  Missing the mess that is southern Westchester and the Bronx to get to the GWB it is well worth it.
> 
> Upon crossing the Tap, it is a 5-10 minute drive to the northern end of the GSP.  Take that down to exit 129 (about 45 miles) and you are at the NJ Turnpike at exit 11.  You have then missed the mess that is I95 though NYC and in NJ.  Have lived in the Northern NJ area my whole life and I avoid the GWB at all cost.
> 
> 
> -Matthew



That's the way we've always gone, actually (as you can see from an earlier post of mine).  I've only tried the GWB ride twice...once on the way to Florida, once on the way to Maryland for work.  Both times I've hit insane traffic, BUT it was during prime travel time.  

The person I was responding to seemed to indicate that, if you leave VERY early, or VERY late in the day, the GW route isn't as bad and ends up being quicker.  By your reports, that might not be so.  

I think I'll stick with the Tappen Zee route, as you suggest.  Even if the reports of going over the GW in "off peak" times are true, it would be quite awhile before the kids are old enough to take advantage of that....and it would be "risky" even then, I think.  We might try it someday, but.....not any time soon.


----------



## CPT Tripss

stefplus3 said:


> is there anywhere nearby to eat dinner?



There are lots of places . . . what interests you?


----------



## mwehttam

pilferk said:


> That's the way we've always gone, actually (as you can see from an earlier post of mine).  I've only tried the GWB ride twice...once on the way to Florida, once on the way to Maryland for work.  Both times I've hit insane traffic, BUT it was during prime travel time.
> 
> The person I was responding to seemed to indicate that, if you leave VERY early, or VERY late in the day, the GW route isn't as bad and ends up being quicker.  By your reports, that might not be so.
> 
> I think I'll stick with the Tappen Zee route, as you suggest.  Even if the reports of going over the GW in "off peak" times are true, it would be quite awhile before the kids are old enough to take advantage of that....and it would be "risky" even then, I think.  We might try it someday, but.....not any time soon.



The only issue with the I87/I287 corridor in the coming years is the replacement/refurbish/rebuilding of the Tappan Zee Bridge.  I know in the coming months and lasting through '08 they will be replacing some of the road surface of the bridge and they will be doing most if not all of it at night.  Eventually the whole bridge will need to be replaced but I don't see that happening till at least 2010 and more like 2015.

The best time to cross the Tap is in the day time.  If you are heading west bound across the bridge, the first half of they day you are against traffic and have a faster crossing.  Later in the afternoon the east bound side is faster.  Weekends there is no set pattern to traffic flow.

I hope this helps as well.

-Matthew


----------



## diznee25

Husband and I are driving down in a few weeks from Annapolis, MD.  (Driving down Thurs. 24th, and driving back on Tues. 29th.)  It'll be just the two of us, and we plan to drive straight thru.  Leaving at 4am.... 

We're new to the east coast....just moved from Colorado.

What is the best route to Disney World?  (less traffic, scenic, etc..)

Map Quest is estimating a 14 hour drive.  (From Annapolis, MD to Pop Century.)  Is this accurate or could we get there in less time?

I'd also like to avoid any construction if possible!

Thanks for the help!  
diznee25


----------



## pamouselover

I think from MD it would be less hours. More like 12, but I could be wrong.
We might be driving down also for the first time in Sept. from Pa. close to the delaware state line.


----------



## Hartbrken38

I am driving down for Sept. and we live in Smithville,OK.  Can anyone tell me the best route and best places to stop.  Can we drive straight through or should we stop.  If we stop we would like to stop near the ocean so the kids can see it.  If you are not sure where Smithville, Ok is start me out at Dequeen Arkansas.

Please help me.


----------



## pilferk

Well, my wife and I decided to heed some of the suggestions made here in this thread.

We've decided rather than leave CT around 1 PM, we're going to leave a couple hours later...say around 3:30-ish...and I'm just going to drive it straight through til we get there (18 to 20 hours).   That way, the kids will sleep through MOST of the ride...only being awake for 4 to 5 hours to start and probably about the same til we arrive.  We should also avoid the "rough" part of the day around DC (we'll get to the beltway well after rush hour).  In addition, it could save the cost of a hotel night stay (though we're bringing along a list of places on our route just in case I tire out around 3 AM-ish and we need to stop).  I'm going to take the full day we leave off, rather than just taking a 1/2 day, and just nap for most of the day so I'll be well rested for the drive.


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

diznee25 said:


> Husband and I are driving down in a few weeks from Annapolis, MD.  (Driving down Thurs. 24th, and driving back on Tues. 29th.)  It'll be just the two of us, and we plan to drive straight thru.  Leaving at 4am....
> 
> We're new to the east coast....just moved from Colorado.
> 
> What is the best route to Disney World?  (less traffic, scenic, etc..)
> 
> Map Quest is estimating a 14 hour drive.  (From Annapolis, MD to Pop Century.)  Is this accurate or could we get there in less time?
> 
> I'd also like to avoid any construction if possible!
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> diznee25



this is what we are doing... we are leaving at 4 am and driving straight through.  it's just my husband and I also.  it's a 16 hour drive for us!    But, we have done 10 to 12.. we figure we can do 4 more hours.  My husband can't drive at night.. doesn't matter how rested he is.. when it's dark.. or middle of the night.... he will fall asleep.. and i have terrible night vision.  So our best option was leave as early as possible in the morning.. between 3 and 4 am... and drive all day.


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

any ideas for any good rest stops or places to visit or stretch along the way?  

We are coming from Indiana.. we will be taking 65 South down to Nashville, then I believe 24 E.  Then 75 S. the rest of the way to florida.

Anyone ever driven it from Indiana before? Any better routes?  Please.. this is our first trip.  We would love any advice?

Are there any toll roads?  Cost of tolls?


----------



## pamouselover

Looks like we will be driving to Disney World, unless some great really cheap airfare comes out.

So what we are planning as of now is to drive to Georgia and stay over the night.On the way back we are thinking of staying over night in South Carolina, likely Myrtle Beach.

So all my Georgia friends out there, what is good to see in Georgia and stay reasonable?
South Carolina friends were is it reasonable to stay in Myrtle Beach?


----------



## pilferk

pamouselover said:


> Looks like we will be driving to Disney World, unless some great really cheap airfare comes out.
> 
> So what we are planning as of now is to drive to Georgia and stay over the night.On the way back we are thinking of staying over night in South Carolina, likely Myrtle Beach.
> 
> So all my Georgia friends out there, what is good to see in Georgia and stay reasonable?
> South Carolina friends were is it reasonable to stay in Myrtle Beach?



For South Carolina, I'm partial the kitchy South of the Border.


----------



## coltink

What exactly is South of the Border and where is it?  Do you know the hours?  We will be driving down in september from Virginia, and will be leaving in the afternoon.  I have no idea what time we will be hitting that area.


----------



## pilferk

coltink said:


> What exactly is South of the Border and where is it?  Do you know the hours?  We will be driving down in september from Virginia, and will be leaving in the afternoon.  I have no idea what time we will be hitting that area.



This should answer all your questions:

http://www.pedroland.com/

It is the ultimate in Kitsch, so you really have to appreciate that kind of thing, I think, to enjoy your time there.

The only thing I don't think is posted is the hours of the motor lodge.  We've arrived as late as 11 PM...I think there's pretty much always someone manning the front desk.


----------



## tinyrip

VMK_Princess_Chloe said:


> any ideas for any good rest stops or places to visit or stretch along the way?
> 
> We are coming from Indiana.. we will be taking 65 South down to Nashville, then I believe 24 E.  Then 75 S. the rest of the way to florida.
> 
> Anyone ever driven it from Indiana before? Any better routes?  Please.. this is our first trip.  We would love any advice?
> 
> Are there any toll roads?  Cost of tolls?



I've driven from  northern indiana. and that was basically the route we took. although we got to add in US 31 to it too, before we picked up 65. and the only tolls is on the florida turnpike. the only advice i have is to drive as far as you can the first day. our goal is always to be up and in the car at day break and as close to the georgia / florida boarder by nightfall, i drive it with my mom and she hates driving at night and not to fond of other people driving either. so she'll only let me drive the first part of indiana and once we hit the stuff that i dont drive regularly then its all her. 

we carry a list of hotels and exit numbers with us for around the atlanta and southern georgia area that way once we're getting ready to stop we can decide how much further we feel we can go.


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

thanks!  We have decided to drive it straight.  We are leaving the night before.. about 9pm and driving overnight.  We will sleep all day the day before.  

We do plan on staying somewhere half way ont he way back though.. not sure though.. we are thinking North Carolina... cause my hubby wants to see someof the nascar stuff.. so who knows.  Not sure what the best th ing to do on that would be!

thanks for your help!


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

Hi!  I'm kinda curious if anyone knows any websites besides AAA that you can order free road maps?


----------



## CUKU4DIS

Hartbrken38 said:


> I am driving down for Sept. and we live in Smithville,OK.  Can anyone tell me the best route and best places to stop.  Can we drive straight through or should we stop.  If we stop we would like to stop near the ocean so the kids can see it.  If you are not sure where Smithville, Ok is start me out at Dequeen Arkansas.
> 
> Please help me.


We drive to FL from the TX, we live about 30 from the Texoma borderline. The 1st time we went it took us about 24 hours only because we got a little lost when we arrived to Orlando. My husband drives straight through w/ gas fill up and restroom breaks and we eat in the car (we try to pack snacks) and maybe stop to eat breakfast or lunch. The first time we went we also took a more scenic route, we did park at the beach (Biloxi) only because there was an accident which led to traffic. The 2nd time it took us maybe 20 hours. Here in September we will be driving again, we enjoy our road trips! It beats flying when it comes to saving $$ for our vacation. FYI, WDW website does have directions.Goodluck! dh me dd dd


----------



## tinkerbell615

We are driving to WDW from Southwest OH in two weeks. We will be driving straight down I75.

Can anybody tell me what the speed limits are in the different states? Does anyone have any idea? Is there a web site that I might check.

Also, we are still trying to decide where to stop and where to stay along the way. We will be leaving around 10:00 am and would like to get as far as possible so that we really have very little driving to do the next day. Any suggestions?


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

diznee25 said:


> Map Quest is estimating a 14 hour drive.  (From Annapolis, MD to Pop Century.)  Is this accurate or could we get there in less time?



What route is Mapquest giving you?  I doubt you could make it from Annapolis to WDW in 14 hours unless you did 75 mph *minimum*.  I live in Richmond, and it's been a few years since making the drive but we did it in 12-13 hours, probably averaging 70 mph.  I would think it's an additional 2.5-3 hours from Richmond to Annapolis, making it 14.5 (at best) to 16 hours.  Taking US 301 down into VA might shave some time off but not too much.


----------



## SSR05

Well after driving two cars with 9 people total, two of them ages 2 and 7, last year in August from Philadelphia area, we are treating ourselves and flying this August. We found Air Tran round trips for $118.00. That sealed the deal for me. We'll probably drive next year, if we can find a VERY LARGE VEHICLE.

Gerry


----------



## SSR05

Obi-Wan Pinobi said:


> What route is Mapquest giving you?  I doubt you could make it from Annapolis to WDW in 14 hours unless you did 75 mph *minimum*.  I live in Richmond, and it's been a few years since making the drive but we did it in 12-13 hours, probably averaging 70 mph.  I would think it's an additional 2.5-3 hours from Richmond to Annapolis, making it 14.5 (at best) to 16 hours.  Taking US 301 down into VA might shave some time off but not too much.



We actually made it in 17 hrs. from the burbs of Philadelphia last year. This includes several food and bathroom stops.


----------



## pilferk

Obi-Wan Pinobi said:


> What route is Mapquest giving you?  I doubt you could make it from Annapolis to WDW in 14 hours unless you did 75 mph *minimum*.  I live in Richmond, and it's been a few years since making the drive but we did it in 12-13 hours, probably averaging 70 mph.  I would think it's an additional 2.5-3 hours from Richmond to Annapolis, making it 14.5 (at best) to 16 hours.  Taking US 301 down into VA might shave some time off but not too much.



From the time we hit Richmond (actually, we stayed at a hotel just after getting on the 295 "wraparound") to the time we hit Orlando was about 10 hours back in 2001.  We left Richmond just before 7 AM and were checking in at our hotel just after 5 PM (one of the DTD hotels).  It took us almost as long to get from CT to Richmond as it did to get from Richmond to Orlando.

We made the whole drive home to CT, non-stop (well, other than food and potty breaks) from Orlando in about 19 1/2 hours.  I will admit, I have no earthly clue what my speed was from DC on north (95 traffic, even overnight, seems to pick up considerable speed from there heading north and I travelled with traffic)...but south of DC I stuck to about 70 MPH.


----------



## ckoncurat

I apologize in advance if this has already been asked..
We are driving down in November for the first time, from the Baltimore Maryland area. Anyone have a good suggestion for a halway point to stop for the night? Any reccomended hotels? We have six kids, so a place with suites OR an inexpensive place to get two rooms would be great. Thanks!


----------



## kimbac3

SSR05 said:


> We actually made it in 17 hrs. from the burbs of Philadelphia last year. This includes several food and bathroom stops.



We did too..from South Jersey!


----------



## DaisyD

Obi-Wan Pinobi said:


> What route is Mapquest giving you?  I doubt you could make it from Annapolis to WDW in 14 hours unless you did 75 mph *minimum*.  I live in Richmond, and it's been a few years since making the drive but we did it in 12-13 hours, probably averaging 70 mph.  I would think it's an additional 2.5-3 hours from Richmond to Annapolis, making it 14.5 (at best) to 16 hours.  Taking US 301 down into VA might shave some time off but not too much.



It takes us around 14 hours to get from Annapolis to the Poly. We've done it probably 10 times so far. Of course we break it up over a few days but it totals about 14 hours.  We average 65-70mph.


----------



## melmlantz

ckoncurat said:


> I apologize in advance if this has already been asked..
> We are driving down in November for the first time, from the Baltimore Maryland area. Anyone have a good suggestion for a halway point to stop for the night? Any reccomended hotels? We have six kids, so a place with suites OR an inexpensive place to get two rooms would be great. Thanks!





My husband and I drive from just north of Philadelphia, and usually drive straight through... but of course we don't have kids.  From Baltimore, I would say Savannah GA might be a good bet.  The nice part about that, is that you are right near the FL border by that point....... so you don't have nearly as far to drive the next day and can just get started on your vacation.  The one time we stayed in Savannah, we stayed at the Country Inn and Suites.  It was not very expensive at all; it was right off of I-95; it was nice, and there was also a Denny's like one exit away or nearby or something for breakfast.


----------



## melmlantz

Obi-Wan Pinobi said:


> What route is Mapquest giving you?  I doubt you could make it from Annapolis to WDW in 14 hours unless you did 75 mph *minimum*.  I live in Richmond, and it's been a few years since making the drive but we did it in 12-13 hours, probably averaging 70 mph.  I would think it's an additional 2.5-3 hours from Richmond to Annapolis, making it 14.5 (at best) to 16 hours.  Taking US 301 down into VA might shave some time off but not too much.




Actually, 14 sounds about right.  Mapquest is very accurate in that even when you stop for food, gas, or whatever else, it usually takes about the amount of time they suggested.  It takes us 16-17 hours to get from Allentown (north of Philly) to the Mouse.  In October, it took us about 17.5-18 hours, and that was with me being sick *and* us stopping at South of the Border for an hour easily.  

I'm about 2.5 hours from Annapolis, I think (about that far from Baltimore).... so 14 sounds right to me.

Plus don't forget, the speed limit on most of I-95 is 65, and in some spots it is actually 75.  So going 75 to 80 mph (in the 75mph zones) is realistic.


----------



## ctjtexan

I read these boards often and am grateful for all the great info.  We'll be taking the I-81 to I-77 route through VA, NC, SC.  My husband would prefer not to get on 95 at all, so rather than take I-26 over to 95, I've been studying the maps.  He'd love to cut over to 75 and take that in.  There are a few US highways that look like a possible way to go. 

Any info on US 301 or 84?  I did searches for these and read about all the speed traps on 301 in FL.  We plan to stay the first night in Orangeburg, SC, so it looks like we could pick up 301 there.  Take that to 84, then through to 75.  

We leave in 9 days!  Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## pamouselover

Hi fellow Pa'er!
Delware County here!
Thanks for the info. driving to see the mouse for the first time!



melmlantz said:


> Actually, 14 sounds about right.  Mapquest is very accurate in that even when you stop for food, gas, or whatever else, it usually takes about the amount of time they suggested.  It takes us 16-17 hours to get from Allentown (north of Philly) to the Mouse.  In October, it took us about 17.5-18 hours, and that was with me being sick *and* us stopping at South of the Border for an hour easily.
> 
> I'm about 2.5 hours from Annapolis, I think (about that far from Baltimore).... so 14 sounds right to me.
> 
> Plus don't forget, the speed limit on most of I-95 is 65, and in some spots it is actually 75.  So going 75 to 80 mph (in the 75mph zones) is realistic.


----------



## pamouselover

Thought  I would shar a link for fellow I-95 drivers.
http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

anyone take I-75?


----------



## tinkerbell615

VMK_Princess_Chloe said:


> anyone take I-75?



We will be leaving at the end of this week from SW Ohio and take I-75 all the way.


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

cool... we are from east central Indiana... we will take I-65 to Nashville, TN.. and then I-75 from there to Florida!


----------



## tinkerbell615

I75 is a pretty nice drive. We don't mind it at all. It does look like there is some construction along the way according to our Triptik but not too much.


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

i see.. do you know where that construction is exactly?


----------



## CharityLynn

We took I75 home last year and had no problems what so ever.  We drive from SW Michigan.  I was pretty amazed at how easy driving was for us, we drove straight through the first night (left at 3:30pm)  ny husband and I did trade off for driving.  We stopped in Valdosta Georgia, then drove on to Disney the next day.  Amazingly we didn't run into any traffic, construction problems at all last year on any interstate, I hope our luck lasts this year.


----------



## tinkerbell615

CharityLynn said:


> We took I75 home last year and had no problems what so ever.  We drive from SW Michigan.  I was pretty amazed at how easy driving was for us, we drove straight through the first night (left at 3:30pm)  ny husband and I did trade off for driving.  We stopped in Valdosta Georgia, then drove on to Disney the next day.  Amazingly we didn't run into any traffic, construction problems at all last year on any interstate, I hope our luck lasts this year.



We are thinking of stopping in Valdosta also. Can you tell me about how long the trip was to WDW from Valdosta? We were thinking maybe 4 hours?? Also, did you find a nice place to stay in Valdosta? It looks like there is a Hampton Inn there that we were looking a possibly staying.


----------



## tinkerbell615

VMK_Princess_Chloe said:


> i see.. do you know where that construction is exactly?



There is a some going through Tennesse and some toward the southern part of GA.


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

ok, it is it going to still be going on soon?  We were trying to figure out if we should drive I-70 to Dayton and get on I-75.. rather than taking I-65 South to Nashville, then getting on I-75... we aren't sure though.


----------



## pamouselover

Could you give me a estimate on the the cost of tolls?


----------



## Boo'sMom

pilferk said:


> OK, this is "sort of" in the vein of driving...maybe some of you all can help.
> 
> We're looking for a DVD "system" for our van...mainly for th upcoming drive. I'm thinking, for now, one of the dual screen systems with headrest mounts.  But what I'd like to do (since we have 3 kids) is split the screens between the 2nd and 3rd row (so one mounted on the back of the front passenger seat, and one mounted on the back of the 2nd row passenger headrest).
> 
> So, here are my questions:
> 
> Anyone have any experience with these systems?  Any recommendations?
> 
> And has anyone tried "mounting" them in the manner I'm looking for?  I'm worried about cable length, specifically.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't seen this answered definitively, so I'll throw my 2cents in. We have a portable DVD w/ dual screen. We drive a Town & Country. We put the first monitor on the drivers seatback, and the second screen directly behind it, on the 2nd row drivers side seat back. This allows the cords to run along the side of the van, instead of running across the interior. The cords reach just fine, and we have a power supply in the 3rd row, so the whole system is pretty seamless.
Good luck!


----------



## diznee25

pamouselover said:


> Could you give me a estimate on the the cost of tolls?



We drove from Maryland (301 South to I-95 to I-4) to Orlando.  Took 301 South to avoid D.C. area.  Only encountered one toll, and it was $3.  I can't remember if that toll was on 301 South, or I-95, sorry!  

diznee25


----------



## CPT Tripss

pamouselover said:


> Could you give me a estimate on the the cost of tolls?



95 in DE about $2

Tunnel in Baltimore about $3

add an extra $5 northbound in MD


----------



## pilferk

Boo'sMom said:


> I haven't seen this answered definitively, so I'll throw my 2cents in. We have a portable DVD w/ dual screen. We drive a Town & Country. We put the first monitor on the drivers seatback, and the second screen directly behind it, on the 2nd row drivers side seat back. This allows the cords to run along the side of the van, instead of running across the interior. The cords reach just fine, and we have a power supply in the 3rd row, so the whole system is pretty seamless.
> Good luck!



Thanks!

What you're descrbing is pretty much exactly what we'd like to do (we have a power supply back in the 3rd row of our van, too).

Do you know what brand you have?  I've looked (and we did buy a single screen which we've made "work" with one of those bag/support systems....but could be passed along if we find a better dual screen) but can't seem to find one where the cords are long enough


----------



## buzz2400

I am driving down from CT.  I would like to know realistically how many hours are you from orlando when you are on the north/south carolina border.


----------



## pilferk

buzz2400 said:


> I am driving down from CT.  I would like to know realistically how many hours are you from orlando when you are on the north/south carolina border.




Hello fellow nutmegger!

I can't remember exactly how long it was....I know from Richmond was about 10 to 11 hours...I'm thinking you're between 7 and 8 hours at the NC/SC border...maybe a bit more or a bit less than that.  GA seems like it takes FOREVER, but SC seems a little quicker (I'm assuming you're taking 95).


----------



## VMK_Princess_Chloe

buzz2400 said:


> I am driving down from CT.  I would like to know realistically how many hours are you from orlando when you are on the north/south carolina border.




I know from Charlotte, NC it's about 7 to 7 1/2 hours.. to Orlando.. so it's gonna be somewhat less than that from the border.


----------



## 5dwarves

We live in No. Alabama and are driving to Savannah to eat at Lady & Sons, then heading into Orlando the next day.  Any good suggestions on a hotel fora family of 7 and the kind of drive we are looking at the next day?


----------



## hiddenmikey

I have been to Lady and sons last year and be prepared for a long wait to get your reservations. (however, the food is awsome)

as for where to stay depends on how much you want to spend. The lower cost I-95 motels are 10-12 miles from downtown. but in downtown their are plenty of higher cost hotels. (i always stay at the Westin) i thought the hyatt was dirty.

the drive from Savannah to Orlando is an easy 4 1/2 hour drive.

we usually drive to Orlando on a Sunday. so the traffic is not too bad.

there are numerous construction and road widening projects on I- 95 but the only one with any possible inconvenience is in the Jacksonville area. 

You will love the downtown Savannah area (if lady and sons is too long of a wait for you there are plenty of awsome restaurants along the waterfront.

Good luck..........M


----------



## 5dwarves

Were you there for lunch or dinner?   I am looking forward to seeing the beauty of Savannah in person.  Thanks for recommending the downtown stroll.


----------



## hiddenmikey

I went there for Dinner (i have heard that the lunch crowd may not be as bad as the Dinner crowd, but still expect a long wait)

There is a lot to offer along the water front: Lots of small stores, restaurants, drinking establishments and etc.... you won`t be dissapointed.


----------



## katieloubear

When are you going?  What part of texas are you from? Wichita Falls, tx here.  We drove down to a little town outside of Orlando about  and hour and it took us 23 hours last year


----------



## Millermouseketeers

We are driving from Dallas, Tx. in August! Does anyone have any info on the new West toll you take to avoid all of the I-4 traffic? We were wondering what exit it is and where to start looking for it. We think we zoomed past it in March!


----------



## carissanboys

We stayed over in Santee, SC on the drive down and left around 7 in the morning.  We didn't arrive at Shades of Green until 3 in the afternoon.  We ran into lots of traffic issues in FL, the first being on 95 (this was a Saturday).  We also had traffic as we got closer to Orlando.  

So, ideally, it would probably be a shorter drive from the NC/SC border to Orlando, but it took us 8 hours.


----------



## Princessbaby

Question for anyone driving from on I-75 South, once you hit the turnpike from I-75 S, what route do you take to get to WDW!? I'm looking for some non-confusing directions!! 
Thanks!!


----------



## tinkerbell615

Princessbaby said:


> Question for anyone driving from on I-75 South, once you hit the turnpike from I-75 S, what route do you take to get to WDW!? I'm looking for some non-confusing directions!!
> Thanks!!




We just traveled I75 South about 1-1/2 weeks ago. Someone had posted on here about the exit for 429 South off of the FL turnpike. We tried it and it was awesome. You avoid so much traffic. There were not many cars using this and I believe it cut off a ton of time.

Take the exit for 429 South off of the FL turnpike to the Disney World exit (Western Way). This exit actually takes you right into Disney World. You will see the Welcome to Walt Disney World sign practically as soon as you get off of the exit! It felt like we were sneaking in the back way. We loved it and used it to get back to the FL turnpike when we left to get home also. It is a toll road also. I believe it cost us $1.00 to use this toll road.

I hope this helps!


----------



## tinkerbell615

Princessbaby said:


> Question for anyone driving from on I-75 South, once you hit the turnpike from I-75 S, what route do you take to get to WDW!? I'm looking for some non-confusing directions!!
> Thanks!!



Here is a link showing the map.

http://www.floridasturnpike.com/maps/UpdatedMaps2007/westernbeltway.pdf


----------



## Princessbaby

tinkerbell615 said:


> We just traveled I75 South about 1-1/2 weeks ago. Someone had posted on here about the exit for 429 South off of the FL turnpike. We tried it and it was awesome. You avoid so much traffic. There were not many cars using this and I believe it cut off a ton of time.
> 
> Take the exit for 429 South off of the FL turnpike to the Disney World exit (Western Way). This exit actually takes you right into Disney World. You will see the Welcome to Walt Disney World sign practically as soon as you get off of the exit! It felt like we were sneaking in the back way. We loved it and used it to get back to the FL turnpike when we left to get home also. It is a toll road also. I believe it cost us $1.00 to use this toll road.
> 
> I hope this helps!



Thank you so much for the link!! It looks so easy! I'm all for less traffic!!
Thanks again!


----------



## Cinderellabride

Mickeydad said:


> faeriekisses,
> 
> We go that way from CT.
> 
> I-84 to Scranton, PA, pick up I-81 to I-64 in Roanoke, VA to I-95 and straight down to Disney.
> 
> Last year we stayed on I-81 to I-77 to I-26 to I-95. It was a smooth and beautiful drive.
> 
> We will go the other way I first mentioned this April. We will bypass NY, NJ & DC.
> 
> Ever go this way??
> 
> Mickeydad



I know this post was written a long time ago, but I am wondering how long these two routes take from CT. We are going back in August, I have driven numerous times with my dad, a few with my mom and grandparents, and once with my fiancee (all but the time with my fiancee I had no say in the route). This time I am going with my fiancee and another couple so we will have four drivers. Last time we took the Tap, and it took us about 18 hours, this time we are thinking of taking 95 straight through from CT, but I am wondering how long the two routes mentioned above take because if it is a nicer drive it might be worth it. Thanks for any info. BTW we drive straight through.


----------



## camreesmom

Millermouseketeers said:


> We are driving from Dallas, Tx. in August! Does anyone have any info on the new West toll you take to avoid all of the I-4 traffic? We were wondering what exit it is and where to start looking for it. We think we zoomed past it in March!



We're driving from just south of Houston in August also so would like to know the answer to this question too.  We're still trying to decide where we're going to spend the night along the way.  We want to do most of the drive the first day so we're not so tired when we get to WDW.  We will be pulling our travel trailer though (staying at Ft. Wilderness) so we do expect that to slow us down a bit.


----------



## mwehttam

Hello All,

DW, DS and I leave tomorrow after work for your drive down to the World.  I plan on getting to DC for Friday night (we live in NYC area) then to Savannah for Sat night.   

My question is which route should I take when I get to the Orlando area.  I am hoping to leave Savannah by 7-7:30AM (DS is part rooster and is up at the crack of dawn) so I calculate we will hit the area to decide on I4 or the Greenway at about noon, if not sooner (please correct me if I am off on this).  How is  I4 through Orlando on Sunday late morning/early afternoon?  I saw many on this thread mention the Greenway but that seems so out of the way that it makes sense for normal weekday traffic but not Sunday traffic.  What does everyone think?

Thanks!

-Matt


----------



## papagoph

We will have a rental car while staying on site at CSR, is there a site with good driving maps for inside WDW?


----------



## Boo'sMom

pilferk said:


> Thanks!
> 
> What you're descrbing is pretty much exactly what we'd like to do (we have a power supply back in the 3rd row of our van, too).
> 
> Do you know what brand you have?  I've looked (and we did buy a single screen which we've made "work" with one of those bag/support systems....but could be passed along if we find a better dual screen) but can't seem to find one where the cords are long enough



sorry for the delay. I didn't see this question. 
Not sure of the brand, but I do know it's only available at Target. HTH


----------



## pamouselover

I dont know of a map, but the roads around WDW are marked very clearly.
It is easy to drive around the world, and the orlando area. 



papagoph said:


> We will have a rental car while staying on site at CSR, is there a site with good driving maps for inside WDW?


----------



## cranbiz

mwehttam said:


> Hello All,
> 
> DW, DS and I leave tomorrow after work for your drive down to the World.  I plan on getting to DC for Friday night (we live in NYC area) then to Savannah for Sat night.
> 
> My question is which route should I take when I get to the Orlando area.  I am hoping to leave Savannah by 7-7:30AM (DS is part rooster and is up at the crack of dawn) so I calculate we will hit the area to decide on I4 or the Greenway at about noon, if not sooner (please correct me if I am off on this).  How is  I4 through Orlando on Sunday late morning/early afternoon?  I saw many on this thread mention the Greenway but that seems so out of the way that it makes sense for normal weekday traffic but not Sunday traffic.  What does everyone think?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Matt



Unless there is something going on in Orlando, Sundays on I4 are just fine.

I travel I4 daily to get to Disney from Deltona and have had very few problems during the times that I go.

That being said, I still allow 2 hours to get to Disney when working. 99% of the time I'm at work within 45 minutes, in those worst cases it's taken upto an hour and a half.


----------



## AmberI

Is the traffic bad driving to WD? I'm coming from NC.
Also how much are the tolls along the way?
Thank you.


----------



## hiddenmikey

It depends what part of NC you are in.

if you are in western NC you will be going down 85 through Atlanta then pick up 75 to the Florida turnpike to 429 to western way.(i am not familiar with the cost of tolls on the turnpike as well as 429.

If you are on the eastern end of NC then all you have to do is drive 95 south to florida and get off at exit 260 (I-4 west and follow it to the disney exits, i think 67) there are no tolls along I-95 or I-4 and you are looking at approx a 9-10 hour drive from NC (depends how fast you drive)

Godd luck.....


----------



## diznee25

Looks like Map Quest was on the money....We went to WDW in May, and it took us 14 hours from Annapolis, MD.  Averaged 75 mph.  Although, doing the drive in one shot was exhausting,  so on our next trip in October we're dividing up the drive into 2 days.  

*1st day:*  Have car packed in morning so we can leave work at noon and start our road trip!  (DH and I work at the same place, so this is convenient for us.)  The plan is to drive about 470 miles.  That should put us in SC.  (Hopefully between 9 to 10pm.  Depends on traffic and how many breaks we take.)

*2nd day:*  Should be checking-in at POFQ around noon today!  

diznee25


----------



## Luvamouse

Cinderellabride said:


> I know this post was written a long time ago, but I am wondering how long these two routes take from CT. We are going back in August, I have driven numerous times with my dad, a few with my mom and grandparents, and once with my fiancee (all but the time with my fiancee I had no say in the route). This time I am going with my fiancee and another couple so we will have four drivers. Last time we took the Tap, and it took us about 18 hours, this time we are thinking of taking 95 straight through from CT, but I am wondering how long the two routes mentioned above take because if it is a nicer drive it might be worth it. Thanks for any info. BTW we drive straight through.




I can't tell you the time because we haven't gone that way yet, but this is exactly what we plan to do in November. We are staying at a Comfort Inn in Hillsville VA on the way down.  When I plug the RI to FL route into AAA, all the red flags for traffic come up due to 95.  We do a lot of driving-- RI to IL to MO each summer, and I know that I sometimes go off the main route, but it never makes a difference in time since we don't get caught in traffic.  If you have AAA, go to their website and click on Travel in the top row.  Then click on the Trip Tik travel planner.  It has a new feature that allows you to map a route making your own highway choices-- it has a little icon you pick up and use to allow you to plan a route to your specs.  It helped me get exact mileages for our trip 81 to 77 to 26 to 95.  I wouldn't hesitate to go that way. Also, you can Google Earth the route and see that there are virtually no cities along Route 81.  For us it is 1258 miles on a direct 95 trip.  The other way is 1385 miles.  Overall the trip is about 130 miles longer for us.    I'll take a chance on assuming I could be slowed up for 2 hours in traffic if I go NYC, DC, Richmond, etc.  Even if I'm not, the view of the Appalachians is worth the detour!  Time NOT spent in traffic...Priceless.

Let me know what you choose to do and how you like it!  I'm traveling with DH and 2 DDs (with their DVD suite in the back of my Yukon XL  .

Heidi


----------



## pilferk

Luvamouse said:


> I can't tell you the time because we haven't gone that way yet, but this is exactly what we plan to do in November. We are staying at a Comfort Inn in Hillsville VA on the way down.  When I plug the RI to FL route into AAA, all the red flags for traffic come up due to 95.  We do a lot of driving-- RI to IL to MO each summer, and I know that I sometimes go off the main route, but it never makes a difference in time since we don't get caught in traffic.  If you have AAA, go to their website and click on Travel in the top row.  Then click on the Trip Tik travel planner.  It has a new feature that allows you to map a route making your own highway choices-- it has a little icon you pick up and use to allow you to plan a route to your specs.  It helped me get exact mileages for our trip 81 to 77 to 26 to 95.  I wouldn't hesitate to go that way. Also, you can Google Earth the route and see that there are virtually no cities along Route 81.  For us it is 1258 miles on a direct 95 trip.  The other way is 1385 miles.  Overall the trip is about 130 miles longer for us.    I'll take a chance on assuming I could be slowed up for 2 hours in traffic if I go NYC, DC, Richmond, etc.  Even if I'm not, the view of the Appalachians is worth the detour!  Time NOT spent in traffic...Priceless.
> 
> Let me know what you choose to do and how you like it!  I'm traveling with DH and 2 DDs (with their DVD suite in the back of my Yukon XL  .
> 
> Heidi



Have you ever done the drive in winter?

The reason I ask is because our next two trips are scheduled for Jan '08 and (tentatively) Dec '08.

I'm coming from CT and we're planning the 84 to 684 to Sawmill to Garden state to 95 to I-4 route...based strictly on the fact if the weather is cruddy, most of those roads remain PRETTY clear and driveable.

I wouldn't mind the drive through the Apps, provided the roads are well maintained for the more northern part of the drive.....I don't want to have to replan our route at the last minute.

Thanks!


----------



## Princessbaby

Anyone drive I-75 recently? Any big construction projects or delays to be aware of? Thanks!!


----------



## hiddenmikey

Hey Pilferk,

I have driven to Florida in the winter before. (the most memorable was the early December 2003 blizzard that went right up the east coast. 

I left Massachusetts @10:00 pm and drove into the blizzard from Connecticut to around DC . The roads were tough but were driveable (the worst roads were Conn and new york)

So i guess i would take I-95 during winter months.

As I have said before i always take I-95 all the way to Florida (i leave at a late enough time of night to avoid the major cities traffic.

the only area i have issues is in the New york area. Sometime the GW bridge is a straight shot and other times it is a horror. I have XM radio so I usually tune in around Connecticut to see what the New york city area looks like and make the necessary adjustments.
Once i am around there I have never encountered a lot of problems.

Good luck.


P.S. One big advantage to driving: No airline delays, i remember pulling into OKW after the blizzard and the luggage was stacked all around the lobby from people that were stranded from flight cancelations.


----------



## Tbug1966

My DH, DD16, DS13, DS10 & I are leaving for Disney on Saturday from Richmond, VA.  We're staying offsite the first 3 nights while visiting Seaworld and have an appointment by 4 p.m. in Orlando on Sunday.  I want to drive more than halfway, or just drive halfway the first day and then tour around where ever we stay.  Any suggestions for a good stopping point?  And places to tour with kids the ages of mine?

Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## MickeyT

Savannah Ga near the waterfront or any of the Ga islands would be nice.  Savannah has a lot of city tours and historical sights to see.


----------



## pamouselover

Let us know how the drive was when you return please.
We will be driving for the first time in 19 days from PA.



Tbug1966 said:


> My DH, DD16, DS13, DS10 & I are leaving for Disney on Saturday from Richmond, VA.  We're staying offsite the first 3 nights while visiting Seaworld and have an appointment by 4 p.m. in Orlando on Sunday.  I want to drive more than halfway, or just drive halfway the first day and then tour around where ever we stay.  Any suggestions for a good stopping point?  And places to tour with kids the ages of mine?
> 
> Thanks,
> Teresa


----------



## Tbug1966

MickeyT said:


> Savannah Ga near the waterfront or any of the Ga islands would be nice.  Savannah has a lot of city tours and historical sights to see.



Thank you for the info!

Teresa


----------



## Tbug1966

pamouselover said:


> Let us know how the drive was when you return please.
> We will be driving for the first time in 19 days from PA.



What part of PA?  We went to Mt. Vernon in Northern VA a week ago on a Saturday.  It's normally a 1 hr 20 min drive each way from my house.  It took 3 hours to get there and 2 hours to get back home.  What day of the week are you leaving?  During the week may not be as bad as long as you avoid rush hour traffic. 

Teresa


----------



## tripletots

Tbug1966 said:


> My DH, DD16, DS13, DS10 & I are leaving for Disney on Saturday from Richmond, VA.  We're staying offsite the first 3 nights while visiting Seaworld and have an appointment by 4 p.m. in Orlando on Sunday.  I want to drive more than halfway, or just drive halfway the first day and then tour around where ever we stay.  Any suggestions for a good stopping point?  And places to tour with kids the ages of mine?
> 
> Thanks,
> Teresa



Hi Tbug, I'm in Richmond too (Midlo).  As a previous poster said, Savannah is a great stopping point.  With that said, last year we left on a Friday night around 9:30pm and drove straight through.  We crossed into Florida around 6:30 am.  We detoured into St. Augustine and then drove along A1A through Daytona.  

We are doing the same thing  Friday night, August 17th.  We are staying 3 nights offsite and then check into POP on the 21st.  We'll be there until the 29th.  Have a safe trip. Maybe we'll be there the same time and we can say Hi.


----------



## Tbug1966

tripletots said:


> Hi Tbug, I'm in Richmond too (Midlo).  As a previous poster said, Savannah is a great stopping point.  With that said, last year we left on a Friday night around 9:30pm and drove straight through.  We crossed into Florida around 6:30 am.  We detoured into St. Augustine and then drove along A1A through Daytona.
> 
> We are doing the same thing  Friday night, August 17th.  We are staying 3 nights offsite and then check into POP on the 21st.  We'll be there until the 29th.  Have a safe trip. Maybe we'll be there the same time and we can say Hi.



We're leaving this Saturday morning and are returning on the 18th.  I used to drive all night went we drive to the upper Peninsula of Michigan from here, but I can't seem to do that anymore.  I get too tired, so driving all night becomes too dangerous.

We went to a time share thing in Williamsburg last spring.  It gave us 3 free nights at the Radisson.  We're going to Seaworld first and then to the FW Cabins on the 15th.  We'll leave the cabins by 11 a.m. on the 18th and slowly make our way back by the 19th.  

We wanted to take DD to Disney before she graduates from high school (Mville - L. Davis).  She was all excited until her friend who's been 8 times went last spring.  Now she doesn't want to go because she'll have to ride with her brothers.  She wants to do the Haunted House tours in Savannah.  Hoping she'll catch the Disney magic while she's there.   If she does, I can bring her back in March. 

St. Augustine sounds like a good place to visit too.

Thanks,
Teresa


----------



## momofdbsdc

Hi everyone! We have driven to Disney a few times in the past. Usually in April or May. We have decided to travel in Feb/ March this year for my 40th b-day and I am beginning to second guess myself as we live in WNY and I am worried about driving that far in what could be nasty weather. Any tips or advice would be appreciated! I have almost convinced myself to celebrate my birthday in April!


----------



## pamouselover

Delaware County Pa. We are very close to the Delaware/Pa. state line.
We are leaving on a saturday at 4am.



Tbug1966 said:


> What part of PA?  We went to Mt. Vernon in Northern VA a week ago on a Saturday.  It's normally a 1 hr 20 min drive each way from my house.  It took 3 hours to get there and 2 hours to get back home.  What day of the week are you leaving?  During the week may not be as bad as long as you avoid rush hour traffic.
> 
> Teresa


----------



## car55

I'm toying with the idea of driving from Fairfield County Connecticut to WDW in April 2008. I am not fond of flying. I.ve looked into Amtrack and find it to be an interesting option. Is this drive difficult. I live close to NYC and know how to get around most traffic problems there. I'm more concerned with D.C. and Richmond V.A. areas. What route is best?


----------



## pilferk

car55 said:


> I'm toying with the idea of driving from Fairfield County Connecticut to WDW in April 2008. I am not fond of flying. I.ve looked into Amtrack and find it to be an interesting option. Is this drive difficult. I live close to NYC and know how to get around most traffic problems there. I'm more concerned with D.C. and Richmond V.A. areas. What route is best?



I live in Litchfield county, and drive from there.  It's not a bad drive down.....

NYC is actually the roughest part, if you're going with the GW...so I avoid it like the plague. I prefer going by way of the Tapanzee.  I do 84 to 684 to 287 to the Garden state parkway and then to 95.  It saves me time because, the way we travel, there's just no way to avoid NYC rush in the city (we've typically left in the mid-afternoon-ish time frame).

DC isn't nearly as bad as it used to be.  With the new flyover, it's not "great" but not nearly the migraine inducing, take your life in your hands kinda adventure it was.  If you time it right (as in, after 7 PM or before 7 AM during the week, or from early morning to mid-day on the weekends), you'll practically buzz right through (assuming no accidents or construction).

Richmond is a breeze...because you avoid it altogether.  Hop on the 295 "mini-beltway" and skirt the city.  It's not as direct, but it'll save you lots of time, even at night (because 95 through Richmond is perpetually under construction or busy).

We're doing the drive, again, in Jan '08.  I'll post our experiences when we return to add a fresh perspective.


----------



## car55

Thank you for the info. I was thinking about the Tappen Zee GSP route also. I was thinking of leaving at 2:00 AM on a Thursday. i'm guessing I'll be in D.C. around 6:00 AM.  I'm used to driving long distances. But I never this long.


----------



## pilferk

car55 said:


> Thank you for the info. I was thinking about the Tappen Zee GSP route also. I was thinking of leaving at 2:00 AM on a Thursday. i'm guessing I'll be in D.C. around 6:00 AM.  I'm used to driving long distances. But I never this long.



Hitting DC at 6 AM on a Friday AM would be close to the limit of when it's "easier"....you'd be on the other side JUST as the morning rush really starts in earnest.

When we go in January, we'll be going about 12 hours later....leaving around 2 PM. I'm hoping to hit DC by about 7PM-ish...maybe a little bit after.


----------



## BigTigger

I just drove from central MA to central Florida (flew back) and then MA to central NC and back, so I can give some real time updates on the I-95 corrider. For the first trip, we left central MA at 3 am on 8/18. We had to leave a car at PVD so I'd have a way home after the return flight, so that added 40 minutes to the trip. We were through NYC (over the GW bridge) by 6:45 am and as it was a Saturday the traffic was light and we didn't get off I-95 and seek alternate routes around NYC. There was roadwork in Newark on I-95 at the X exit (14X maybe??) per 1010 WINS traffic, so we went on I-80 west to the GSP South and picked up I-95/NJTP further downstate again. Traffic was moving good (except people in the left lane driving 50 in a 65 zone and never pulling over - seems to be a NJ License plate holder only issue), so we were over the Delaware River Bridge by 8:45 am. Gas prices are very good in NJ ($2.579 for regular), so we filled up at the last rest stop which held us until NC where the gas was cheap again. Just after the DRB, traffic was slow until the Route 13 exit and the merge with I-95 coming down from Philly. No complete stops, just some 30 mph stretches until the traffic cleared. From here we made good time and stayed on I-95 through the Fort McHenry Tunnel and toll (stay left for the EZPass lane). The EZPass lane slowed, but never stopped. I can't say that for the non-EZPass lanes, they were really slow and stopped dead. We then contined around the beltway with no stops and were over the Woodrow Wilson Bridge by 10:45 am. We picked up the express lane just after the I-395 merge. Local lanes were stop and go, but we had no slowdowns in the express lane until the merge near exit 253 near Quantico. This slowdown was due to an accident at mile marker 246 that had lanes closed. We then took one hour and 50 minutes to crawl six miles until we got past the accident. At this point it was about 1 pm, so we stopped for lunch near Harrisonville where lots of new restaurants were built at the exit along with some big box stores. Once back on the road at 2:30, we made good time down around Richmond taking the I-295 spur. One note here - Virginia state police were heavily enforcing the speed limit on I-295. Near the I-64 exits, they had two different speed traps with one car running radar and six more cars waiting to pull over the unlucky. They repeated this again a few miles further down by the suspension bridge over the James River. From there until Florence, SC where we stopped for the night, traffic was light and enforcement was nil. We made it to Florence by 7 pm. There are lots of motels at the I-20/I-95 interchange in Florence and it's a good place to stop for the night if so inclined. We got back on the road the next morning at 6 am and hit no traffic or road delays and were in Deland, Florida at noon. Add another 45 minutes to Disney from here for reference. The roadwork in Jacksonville is not complete yet at the I-10 intersection, but it was not backed up on a Sunday morning, so we didn't take the I-295 loop to avoid it. 

The trip to NC and back happened on 8/23 and 8/24. The route and start time was mostly the same, but NYC traffic was already slow on I-95 through the Bronx per 1010 WINS, so we took the Cross Country parkway to I-87 south and over the GW bridge. There was no roadwork on the NJTP, so we stayed on it the whole length. We were clear of NYC at 5:40 am and out of NJ at 7:25 am. We had XM traffic available for this trip and could listen to Baltimore and Wash. DC traffic to decide whether to stay on I-95. We hit some traffic in Baltimore at WhiteMarsh road down to the I-695 merge. It was slow, but still moved at 20-30 mph and cleared after a few miles. We had no backup at the Fort McHenry tunnel and hit only a little slow traffic at the I-495 merge north of DC. We were over the Woodrow Wilson Bridge and into VA by 9:50 am. We had local lanes only until Quantico, but hit no slow zones and were through Richmond staying on I-95 by 11:30 am. We cut off at I-85 to head to the Research Triangle, so that was as far south as we went on I-95, but based on the trip a few days before, I think it would be clear sailing from here down I-95. Coming back home on Friday 8/24, we left Burlington, NC at 1:50 pm and were in Richmond on I-95 at 4:30 pm. We hit two slow spots where I-64 entered from the East and then left for the west, but both were slowdowns, not backups. From here we made it all the way up to the rest area near Lorton before we hit slow traffic. This cleared within a few miles and we didn't hit slow traffic again until about 3 miles before the Woodrow Wilson bridge. Stay to the right here and you move faster as some of the lane drops in construction zones are on the signs only and not on the road lanes. Once we cleared the bridge, the only other slowdown was north of DC where I-95 exits to the right and I-495 continues left. This was a short backup and from here north the only slowups were due to some entrance and exit volume and none caused a full stop. We cleared the Fort McHenry tunnel at 7:40 pm. The only other slowup was at the toll plaza at the MD/DE line. It is poorly signed as to EZPass express lanes and was backed up about a mile. We were through that toll at 8:15 pm and through the Delaware toll 20 minutes later. The NJTP ride was uneventful except for a stop for cheaper gas and we were over the GW Bridge at 10:45 pm and due to light traffic stayed on I-95 up through Rye and into Connecticut. There is a big project on I-95 in CT at exit 33 in Stratford, so I took the rt 25/rt 8 exit north to the Merritt Parkway to avoid the road work and backup. 

Tolls on the way down (EZPass is a must have to save backups at the tolls) were NJTP full length - $4.85, Delaware River bridge - $3.00, Delaware DOT - $3.00, Fort McHenry tunnel - $2.00. On the way back, there is no toll for the bridge, but there is an extra toll on the MD/Delaware line (JFK plaza) for $5.00. Total tolls heading south were $12.85 and heading north were $14.85 plus NYC area tolls you only hit heading northbound of $3.00 for the GW bridge off peak plus $1.13 for I-95 in New Rochelle ($1.25 w/o EZPass discount). 

Safe travels, I hope this information helps.


----------



## pilferk

Looking for suggestions of good places to stop to eat in NJ (either on the GS or AFTER the GS on 95) for dinner and around 95 in SC/GA-ish for breakfast.

Anyone have some good suggestions?


----------



## mom2boys77

Hi we'll be driving down in December from south Jersey. Last year we drove straight through and the year before we stopped in Savannah. I'd like to get a little closer this trip so there isn't as much driving the second day. I was looking at St.Mary's/Kingsland. Has anyone stayed there and if so where and was it a safe area? I believe it was exit 3 that I was looking at. Thanks!


----------



## Jedi_Galvatron

4 of us are going to be driving from Cornwall, Ontario in October.  We're planning on leaving at 4pm on a Friday which will put us in the Washington DC area around 1am or so, we'll switch drivers shortly after that as we meet up with the I-95.  That should have us going by Richmond at about 2:30am, so still no problems there, around 8am or so we should be hitting South of the Border for breakfast and some tourist trappy good times, another switch of drivers here, back on the round by 9:30 or so, and around 5pm or so we should be at the good ol' Walt Disney World.

My wife and I have done it quite a few times in the past but usually stay over night in Rocky Mount N.C. but figured with the extra two drivers (one of whom is really just a backup driver anyway) we should be able to make it in one long stretch if we take 7-9 hour shifts and sleep while someone else drives.  I don't sleep at night anyway usually so I'm going to take the initial 4pm-1 am stretch till just after Washington, my brother will take the Washington-South Carolina stretch having slept for a good chunk of my driving, and whichever wife is more rested/more comfortable will drive the last stretch or if I feel up to it I'll just take that stretch too having slept while my brother drove.

All this said I have never really driven through the night in the U.S.A. before, are most roadside (easy on/off) gas stations 24hrs there as they are in Canada?  I'd like to plan ahead if certain States have odd hours for their gas stations.  Obviously for safetys sake we never let the needle go below 1/4 of a tank if at all possible, as it gets closer to the E we all feel a little uncomfortable, and figure we would even more so at night.


----------



## electricmayhemlover

Jedi_Galvatron said:


> 4 of us are going to be driving from Cornwall, Ontario in October.  We're planning on leaving at 4pm on a Friday which will put us in the Washington DC area around 1am or so, we'll switch drivers shortly after that as we meet up with the I-95.  That should have us going by Richmond at about 2:30am, so still no problems there, around 8am or so we should be hitting South of the Border for breakfast and some tourist trappy good times, another switch of drivers here, back on the round by 9:30 or so, and around 5pm or so we should be at the good ol' Walt Disney World.
> 
> My wife and I have done it quite a few times in the past but usually stay over night in Rocky Mount N.C. but figured with the extra two drivers (one of whom is really just a backup driver anyway) we should be able to make it in one long stretch if we take 7-9 hour shifts and sleep while someone else drives.  I don't sleep at night anyway usually so I'm going to take the initial 4pm-1 am stretch till just after Washington, my brother will take the Washington-South Carolina stretch having slept for a good chunk of my driving, and whichever wife is more rested/more comfortable will drive the last stretch or if I feel up to it I'll just take that stretch too having slept while my brother drove.
> 
> All this said I have never really driven through the night in the U.S.A. before, are most roadside (easy on/off) gas stations 24hrs there as they are in Canada?  I'd like to plan ahead if certain States have odd hours for their gas stations.  Obviously for safetys sake we never let the needle go below 1/4 of a tank if at all possible, as it gets closer to the E we all feel a little uncomfortable, and figure we would even more so at night.



haven't learned to do a half quote...sorry...as far as my experience with the usa and travel, although most of my own driving has been in the southern states, I've not had problems finding open gas stations at night. You can usually look for something with a truck stop, and be fine. Be careful, have fun!


----------



## coltink

We are driving down 95 in a few weeks and we are looking for a Sonic.  (we don't have one here).  Anyone know where one is close to I95?


----------



## pilferk

Jedi_Galvatron said:


> All this said I have never really driven through the night in the U.S.A. before, are most roadside (easy on/off) gas stations 24hrs there as they are in Canada?  I'd like to plan ahead if certain States have odd hours for their gas stations.  Obviously for safetys sake we never let the needle go below 1/4 of a tank if at all possible, as it gets closer to the E we all feel a little uncomfortable, and figure we would even more so at night.



There are rest stops/gas stations right ON 95, starting in the NJ area, that are open 24 hours.  Just keep an eye on the signs announcing rest stops, etc. They'll also say things like "last rest stop for xxx miles" if there is a long break between them.  Stop and fill up, and your tank should get you to the next one...

There's also a TON of "just off exit" truck stops that are 24 hours, too.


----------



## pilferk

coltink said:


> We are driving down 95 in a few weeks and we are looking for a Sonic.  (we don't have one here).  Anyone know where one is close to I95?



There's literally a TON of them within 3 to 5 miles along 95, south of Maryland.  Any particular state you're looking for?


http://www.sonicdrivein.com/locator/viewTrip.do

You can use their trip planner...they'll also show you all of the ones along your route.

We typically hit the one near Richmond:

http://www.sonicdrivein.com/locator/locMap.do?transaction=locMap&recordId=5475&search1=1&search2=0


----------



## coltink

pilferk said:


> There's literally a TON of them within 3 to 5 miles along 95, south of Maryland.  Any particular state you're looking for?
> 
> 
> http://www.sonicdrivein.com/locator/viewTrip.do
> 
> You can use their trip planner...they'll also show you all of the ones along your route.
> 
> We typically hit the one near Richmond:
> 
> http://www.sonicdrivein.com/locator/locMap.do?transaction=locMap&recordId=5475&search1=1&search2=0



Thanks that's excellent.  We are picking up I95 in Richmond as we live about 45 minutes away


----------



## pamouselover

Just returned from driving to WDW from Pa. 
Took I-95, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## duffy

pamouselover said:


> Just returned from driving to WDW from Pa.
> Took I-95, if you have any questions feel free to ask.



Where in Pa., please?


----------



## Flamingomo

Hi, we are driving from DE right on the PA border in Dec, first week, and want to know why ia cna't just take I95 all the way down? I have read I need to get off of 95 and cut through here and there and I also mapped this on the Rand McNally site and it said the same thing. For those who are close to me or in Philly, how long did it take you drive there. We are planning on leaving at 4am an driving straight through and hoping to get there by 8pm or amybe even a little earlier. is this doable? Also, will we be heading through South of the Border on the way? it seems like a fun place to stop especially for my kiddos. Thanks!


----------



## Katmat75

Flamingomo said:


> Hi, we are driving from DE right on the PA border in Dec, first week, and want to know why ia cna't just take I95 all the way down? I have read I need to get off of 95 and cut through here and there and I also mapped this on the Rand McNally site and it said the same thing. For those who are close to me or in Philly, how long did it take you drive there. We are planning on leaving at 4am an driving straight through and hoping to get there by 8pm or amybe even a little earlier. is this doable? Also, will we be heading through South of the Border on the way? it seems like a fun place to stop especially for my kiddos. Thanks!



We just drove down in August.  It takes about 16 hours.  We did not drive straight through.  We stopped in St. Augustine and spent the night.  Then it only took us about an hour and half to get to WDW.  We drove from South Jersey, right across the bridge from Philly.  It takes me about 40 minutes to get to the Delaware Memorial Bridge from my house.  We took 95 all the way there.  Had no problems.  On the way back we stopped at South of the Border because I have heard so much about it.  I was very disappointed.  It was very dirty and I would not stop there at night time.  It's pretty scarry.  
We left from our house at 9:00AM on a Sunday and traffic was fine all the way down.  We were going to stop for the night in Georgia but I wanted to get past Jacksonville's Monday morning rush hour which they say is horrible.  That's why we drove to St. Augustine.  

Hope this helps.  Have a safe trip.  I've been back for not quite 2 weeks and am missing WDW like crazy.


----------



## 4 DZNY NUTZ

Katmat75 said:


> We just drove down in August.  It takes about 16 hours.  We did not drive straight through.  We stopped in St. Augustine and spent the night.  Then it only took us about an hour and half to get to WDW.  We drove from South Jersey, right across the bridge from Philly.  It takes me about 40 minutes to get to the Delaware Memorial Bridge from my house.  We took 95 all the way there.  Had no problems.  On the way back we stopped at South of the Border because I have heard so much about it.  I was very disappointed.  It was very dirty and I would not stop there at night time.  It's pretty scarry.
> We left from our house at 9:00AM on a Sunday and traffic was fine all the way down.  We were going to stop for the night in Georgia but I wanted to get past Jacksonville's Monday morning rush hour which they say is horrible.  That's why we drove to St. Augustine.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Have a safe trip.  I've been back for not quite 2 weeks and am missing WDW like crazy.





Hi Neighbor,

We are in Stratford NJ - sounds like we are pretty close to each other!!


----------



## MinMouse

Flamingomo said:


> Hi, we are driving from DE right on the PA border in Dec, first week, and want to know why ia cna't just take I95 all the way down? I have read I need to get off of 95 and cut through here and there and I also mapped this on the Rand McNally site and it said the same thing. For those who are close to me or in Philly, how long did it take you drive there. We are planning on leaving at 4am an driving straight through and hoping to get there by 8pm or amybe even a little earlier. is this doable? Also, will we be heading through South of the Border on the way? it seems like a fun place to stop especially for my kiddos. Thanks!



We must be neighbors! We're in Wilmington, DE and we have driven to WDW 7 times. You are correct that you can just take I95 the entire way. Your plan to leave at 4 a.m. is great (we usually shoot for between 2 a.m. and 4 a.m.). The drive with stops takes us about 18 hours. We usually stop for breakfast at a restaurant and have lunch packed and picnic in South Carolina. The rest stops right on I 95 there have nice picnic tables and we stretch a little bit. You will certainly see So of the Border. It's fun to read the signs on the way down. I must admit that we have never stopped. We have traveled down several different ways. . . overnight --- not for us; over two days --- when the kids were younger but the method you have chosen is what we found works best for us at this point. Any other questions?


----------



## Flamingomo

MinMouse said:


> We must be neighbors! We're in Wilmington, DE and we have driven to WDW 7 times. You are correct that you can just take I95 the entire way. Your plan to leave at 4 a.m. is great (we usually shoot for between 2 a.m. and 4 a.m.). The drive with stops takes us about 18 hours. We usually stop for breakfast at a restaurant and have lunch packed and picnic in South Carolina. The rest stops right on I 95 there have nice picnic tables and we stretch a little bit. You will certainly see So of the Border. It's fun to read the signs on the way down. I must admit that we have never stopped. We have traveled down several different ways. . . overnight --- not for us; over two days --- when the kids were younger but the method you have chosen is what we found works best for us at this point. Any other questions?




18HOURS????!!!! OMG!!! I mapped this out on a few different sites and they all say 14.5 - 15 hours. I was hoping to ge to our hotel by 8pm, which would give us 16 hours. We are not stopping except for bathroom breaks as we are bringing lunch in the car and will more than likely pack a quick breakfast for the car too such as cereal, pop tarts and fruit for the kids and bagels for my DH and I and we are bringing our coffee with us from home as well. We don't plan to stop other than for the bathroom runs and gassing up. That is why I added the extra hour. If we do stop South of the Border, it will really only be to take some silly pictures and move on. We aren't stopping for lunch or breakfst as you plan to do so do you really think it will still take 18 hours? UGH... if thats the case, I want to cry.


----------



## MinMouse

My feeling is that it's a solid 16 hours driving. It's about 1,000 miles so if you average 60 MPH that's over 16 hours. We pretty much travel the speed limit. . . . which is quite high in the Carolinas (70 & 75mph in some areas). That's fast enough for me! DC seems to be the most troublesome area but you should be fine leaving early in the a.m. But we have had hold ups with accidents, construction areas and heavy traffic (mainly a problem traveling near Easter/Christmas). We don't dilly dally on our stops. Our girls have been doing it long enough to know the longer we stop the longer our day in the van! They look forward to stopping for a quick breakfast and lunch is no more than 20-30 minutes at the rest stop. This is what works for us but certainly everyone has their own preferences. When is your trip?


----------



## pilferk

Flamingomo said:


> Hi, we are driving from DE right on the PA border in Dec, first week, and want to know why ia cna't just take I95 all the way down? I have read I need to get off of 95 and cut through here and there and I also mapped this on the Rand McNally site and it said the same thing. For those who are close to me or in Philly, how long did it take you drive there. We are planning on leaving at 4am an driving straight through and hoping to get there by 8pm or amybe even a little earlier. is this doable? Also, will we be heading through South of the Border on the way? it seems like a fun place to stop especially for my kiddos. Thanks!



You can stick right on 95.  My only suggestion on deviation would be to take 295 around Richmond, rather than 95 straight through it.  Used to be you'd want to take the "detour" in Jacksonville, too..but I've heard the construction is just about finished and the delays are non-existent to minor...so you don't need to hop off anymore.  Just stay on 95 til you hit 4.

We come from CT, and it takes us 18 - 19 hours in a straight shot with bathroom and gas breaks only.  With meals, about 20 - 21.  We drive a mini-van and stick strictly to the speed limit, but have done it overnight so we don't get hung up much.

I think from the time we hit DE, we're about 3 to 4 hours into the drive....so I'd think you're looking at between 15 and 16 hours with no stops, no traffic, and no delays.


----------



## Flamingomo

MinMouse said:


> My feeling is that it's a solid 16 hours driving. It's about 1,000 miles so if you average 60 MPH that's over 16 hours. We pretty much travel the speed limit. . . . which is quite high in the Carolinas (70 & 75mph in some areas). That's fast enough for me! DC seems to be the most troublesome area but you should be fine leaving early in the a.m. But we have had hold ups with accidents, construction areas and heavy traffic (mainly a problem traveling near Easter/Christmas). We don't dilly dally on our stops. Our girls have been doing it long enough to know the longer we stop the longer our day in the van! They look forward to stopping for a quick breakfast and lunch is no more than 20-30 minutes at the rest stop. This is what works for us but certainly everyone has their own preferences. When is your trip?



Wheew! Now I feel better We are leaving at 4 am on November 30th and coming home on December 8th, whihc we will more than like take a bit more time as we won't be so rushed to get home Thanks again for the reply. Hopefully we won't be stuck in too much traffic or accidents. My boys are 6 and 3, so we may be a little crazy, but I will ahve them stocked and no doubt they will sleep for a few hours in there as well.


----------



## MinMouse

Flamingomo said:


> Wheew! Now I feel better We are leaving at 4 am on November 30th and coming home on December 8th, whihc we will more than like take a bit more time as we won't be so rushed to get home Thanks again for the reply. Hopefully we won't be stuck in too much traffic or accidents. My boys are 6 and 3, so we may be a little crazy, but I will ahve them stocked and no doubt they will sleep for a few hours in there as well.



Since it is a Friday (ie a workday) be sure to leave by 4a.m. You'll still see a lot of traffic in DC but it will most likely be headed north on I 95 at that time. Yeah the trip always takes longer going home. We always find it hard to leave (can't imagine why!!!). Have you done long distance driving with the boys before? We kind of worked our way up to the Disney drive (we have good friends in western PA (5+ hour drive) and my bro lives in Northwest Ohio (He's almost to Indiana and it's about a 10 hour drive). So the girls had some long trips under their belt. When they were younger we had the DVD (actually a vcr/tv combo strapped to one of our van seats at that time!), plenty of books, new toys, small electronic games, gameboys, those felt posters that you use the markers on, books on tape, license plate game, etc. My girls are still usually excited right when we leave but are asleep again by the time we get to Baltimore and then wakeup sometime in Virginia somewhere (hopefully after DC if traffic is flowing there!). Can't wait to hear about your trip! Be sure to post when you're back!


----------



## Flamingomo

No, not too long of a car ride for these guys. The longest was about 3 hours, and they were fine and that was pre-dvd and I hadn't really packed anything for them to do since it kind of spur of the moment thing. I figure they will sleep for at least 3 hours on and off and I have purchased alot of activities, books, etc, etc...and a couple new Game Boy Games for my 6 year old. I know the DVD player will help us immensely and since it plays two different movies at the same time it will keep both of them happy and me and DH too My younger son is 3 1/2 and he is really a great little guy, so I'm hoping he will make me proud as usual. Its the 6 year old that I am more worried about. he gets antsy, but I think once he knows where we are going, he will be fine....I hope. Thanks for all the tips and well wishes. I will let you all know how we do.


----------



## Luvamouse

Flamingomo,

We have been making 1200 miles trips to the midwest (among many other drive vacations)with my girls for 5 years or so and I find that it is tempting to want to push the limit on not stopping, but they just need to get out of the car seats and run or stretch sometimes.  We started the 1200 miles trips when DD-7 was 3 and she finally flipped out about 9 hours into our first trip and we needed to get a room for the night.They are 7 and 13 now and when we go to WDW this Nov. we will leave RI @ 5 a.m. and drive 730 miles to VA (about 12 hours- we make 1 -1 hour Cracker Barrel stop 4 hours from home and probably 2-3 more for bathroom/food/gas all in one place to cut down on on/off highway time wasted), then go to Daytona the next day.  We'll hit Disney on the 3rd day of our journey.  

Going home, we may very well drive straight through if we can do it, but it is nearly 1400 miles for us.  The best we have managed is 1150 straight through with 4 bathroom breaks.  When the kids go to sleep at night we won't stop unless one of us is about to pop!

We do not go Rte 95 except for leaving home and when we take 26 into 95 in SC.  We have hit NY city at 2 a.m. and _still_ been stopped in traffic so we detour.  We will take 95 (RI/CT)-9-691-84-81-77-26-95 (SC to FL).  We have learned from probably _25-30,000 miles_ of travel _with_ kids scared1: OMG that is scary to do the math...), that our kids sleep very well when we move, but a traffic jam or construction will wake them up quickly.  I'd rather go 100 miles out of our way (as we are) to avoid all the big cities.  To us, the time spent driving a bit farther west at first saves us time sitting in traffic.  I do not sit still well...

You have all the right stuff with you-- I couldn't do it without my Yukon and DVD player.  Snacks are great and don't forget an empty bottle with 2 boys!  We traveled with a potty in the third seat up until last year!

Best advice--Hope for the best...expect the worst.  Your trip will _still _be fine if you arrive later than you hope.  But remember, anything can happen and while it can (and probably will) go smoothly, kids can be kids.  Then again, moms and dads can be kids too when it comes to being locked in a car with the same people for 16...18...24 hours!

Have fun!!  I love to see the country we live in, that is why we don't fly.  It is so beautiful to drive.  Enjoy it!


----------



## candleonwater

We're in Northern Virginia (inside the beltway) - and door to door (NO TRAFFIC, only stopping for gas - and getting food at the gas station) it is 13 hours.



Flamingomo said:


> 18HOURS????!!!! OMG!!! I mapped this out on a few different sites and they all say 14.5 - 15 hours. I was hoping to ge to our hotel by 8pm, which would give us 16 hours. We are not stopping except for bathroom breaks as we are bringing lunch in the car and will more than likely pack a quick breakfast for the car too such as cereal, pop tarts and fruit for the kids and bagels for my DH and I and we are bringing our coffee with us from home as well. We don't plan to stop other than for the bathroom runs and gassing up. That is why I added the extra hour. If we do stop South of the Border, it will really only be to take some silly pictures and move on. We aren't stopping for lunch or breakfst as you plan to do so do you really think it will still take 18 hours? UGH... if thats the case, I want to cry.


----------



## duffy

candleonwater said:


> We're in Northern Virginia (inside the beltway) - and door to door (NO TRAFFIC, only stopping for gas - and getting food at the gas station) it is 13 hours.



Thank you, I am glad to have you confirm what I'd estimated as well.  We're planning on leaving our western Pa. home and driving to our daughter's home just outside the beltway in Maryland in the evening.  We'll stay overnight at her place, and thought leaving very early-say 4 or 5 am-would put us at the Wilderness Lodge in time to check in and have supper!  So, your post makes me think that it's certainly possible.


----------



## carissanboys

duffy said:


> Thank you, I am glad to have you confirm what I'd estimated as well.  We're planning on leaving our western Pa. home and driving to our daughter's home just outside the beltway in Maryland in the evening.  We'll stay overnight at her place, and thought leaving very early-say 4 or 5 am-would put us at the Wilderness Lodge in time to check in and have supper!  So, your post makes me think that it's certainly possible.



We drove down from Maryland (we live outside of Baltimore) last March and I can't really give a total driving time.  The first day we left at 4 am and got to Santee, South Carolina around 1 pm (9 hours).  We stopped for a quick lunch and some pee breaks, but had no traffic issues on this part of the trip.

We stayed overnight in Santee (pre-planned) and left around 6 am the next morning.  We ended up getting to Shades of Green around 3 pm.  BUT, we had major traffic issues once we hit Florida (construction on 95) and rain (I4 was bad) AND we kept getting lost trying to get to SOG.  We probably stopped quite a bit on the way for short breaks (although we did stop at Denny's at one point and I think that took a while).  I know it took a lot longer than I'd anticipated (I drive about 80 on I95).  I'd say you could easily knock off 2 hours from our driving time for traffic issues.


----------



## carissanboys

MinMouse said:


> Since it is a Friday (ie a workday) be sure to leave by 4a.m.



I strongly agree.  There's a big difference in traffic during the week between 4 am and 5 am.


----------



## carissanboys

Flamingomo said:


> No, not too long of a car ride for these guys. The longest was about 3 hours, and they were fine and that was pre-dvd and I hadn't really packed anything for them to do since it kind of spur of the moment thing. I figure they will sleep for at least 3 hours on and off and I have purchased alot of activities, books, etc, etc...and a couple new Game Boy Games for my 6 year old. I know the DVD player will help us immensely and since it plays two different movies at the same time it will keep both of them happy and me and DH too My younger son is 3 1/2 and he is really a great little guy, so I'm hoping he will make me proud as usual. Its the 6 year old that I am more worried about. he gets antsy, but I think once he knows where we are going, he will be fine....I hope. Thanks for all the tips and well wishes. I will let you all know how we do.



The DVD player is truly the best thing since sliced bread.  The drive down was so easy.  We just kept putting in movies and they were happy.  Every once in a while they'd do something else (leapsters or activity books), but mainly they were content to watch movies.

This year they're getting Gameboys for Christmas so I'm sure that'll help keep them busy on the ride down in January


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Possibly driving from nh next april.  I was wondering what the most common gas stores were??  I'd like to get a gas card to use...but would like to get one that you see most often.  What kind of gas at the rest stops in NJ? And  all the way down to florida?  Thanks!!


----------



## kerry34

Disneynutbsv said:


> Possibly driving from nh next april.  I was wondering what the most common gas stores were??  I'd like to get a gas card to use...but would like to get one that you see most often.  What kind of gas at the rest stops in NJ? And  all the way down to florida?  Thanks!!



The majority of the gas stations on NJ Tpk are Sunoco stations.  You will also find many others as well.  I usually get a combination of shell, exxon-mobil, bp cards.  Check out this site and it will give you some exit info for different states.  http://www.usastar.com/i95/restarea.htm


----------



## Disneynutbsv

kerry34 said:


> The majority of the gas stations on NJ Tpk are Sunoco stations.  You will also find many others as well.  I usually get a combination of shell, exxon-mobil, bp cards.  Check out this site and it will give you some exit info for different states.  http://www.usastar.com/i95/restarea.htm



Thanks  I appreciate it!


----------



## sticker231

nice to see the different strategies, we are driving down next week.  We are debating when to leave.  We will probably do the early morning departure and see how far we can go.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

sticker231 said:


> nice to see the different strategies, we are driving down next week.  We are debating when to leave.  We will probably do the early morning departure and see how far we can go.



At this point, unless really great airfare comes out, we are driving (dh loves to drive anyhow).  We'll probably leave around 3am on a friday morning and knowing my dh, he won't stop until we hit North Carolina (and if he pushes it..South Carolina  ).  They just have so many great websites now for going down 95!  This will be much easier this time around


----------



## sticker231

we are all set to drive this time unless a $9 fare comes our way from Spirit.


----------



## boswellnakia

Orlando to Buffalo for $59-$83 One-Way on Flight 322 Only!
- Flight 322 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Tuesday-Friday and Sunday, November 4 through November 18, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 322 only

Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $74-$78 One-Way on Flight 1203 Only!
- Flight 1203 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Saturday, October 15 through November 3, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1203 only

Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $74-$78 One-Way on Flight 488 Only!
- Flight 488 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Saturday, October 15 through November 3, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 488 only

Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $74-$78 One-Way on Flight 561 Only!
- Flight 561 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 561 only

Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $74-$78 One-Way on Flight 562 Only!
- Flight 562 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 562 only

Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $74-$78 One-Way on Flight 658 Only!
- Flight 658 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday and Sunday, November 4 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 658 only

Orlando to Chicago (Midway) for $79-$80 One-Way!
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, October 15 through November 19, 2007 only

Orlando to Denver for $96 One-Way on Flight 1063 Only!
- Flight 1063 is currently scheduled for an afternoon departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1063 only

Orlando to Denver for $96 One-Way on Flight 1237 Only!
- Flight 1237 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1237 only

Orlando to Denver for $96 One-Way on Flight 1832 Only!
- Flight 1832 is currently scheduled for an evening departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 2, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1832 only

Orlando to Denver for $99 One-Way!
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 19, 2007 only

Orlando to Detroit for $49-$53 One-Way on Flight 1023 Only!
- Flight 1023 is currently scheduled for an afternoon departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1023 only

Orlando to Detroit for $49-$53 One-Way on Flight 1114 Only!
- Flight 1114 is currently scheduled for an afternoon departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 2, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1114 only

Orlando to Detroit for $49-$53 One-Way on Flight 1268 Only!
- Flight 1268 is currently scheduled for an evening departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Saturday, October 15 through November 3, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1268 only

Orlando to Detroit for $49-$53 One-Way on Flight 3846/1592 Only!
- Flight 3846/1592 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 3846/1592 only

Orlando to Detroit for $49-$53 One-Way on Flight 399 Only!
- Flight 399 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Saturday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 399 only

Orlando to Detroit for $49-$53 One-Way on Flight 488 Only!
- Flight 488 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 2, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 488 only

Orlando to Detroit for $54-$56 One-Way!
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Saturday, October 15 through November 19, 2007 only

Orlando to Hartford for $96 One-Way on Flight 2620 Only!
- Flight 2620 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 2620 only

Orlando to Hartford for $96 One-Way on Flight 551 Only!
- Flight 551 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Saturday, October 15 through November 3, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 551 only

Orlando to Hartford for $99 One-Way!
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Wednesday, October 15 through November 19, 2007 only

Orlando to Houston (Hobby) for $89-$91 One-Way on Flight 3046 Only!
- Flight 3046 is currently scheduled for an evening departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Thursday and Saturday, November 5 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 3046 only

Orlando to Houston (Hobby) for $89-$96 One-Way on Flight 1269 Only!
- Flight 1269 is currently scheduled for an afternoon departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 2, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1269 only

Orlando to Houston (Hobby) for $94-$99 One-Way!
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Saturday, October 15 through November 19, 2007 only

Orlando to Pittsburgh for $49-$93 One-Way on Flight 1287 Only!
- Flight 1287 is currently scheduled for an evening departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 2, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1287 only

Orlando to Pittsburgh for $49-$93 One-Way on Flight 1914 Only!
- Flight 1914 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 2, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 1914 only

Orlando to Pittsburgh for $49-$93 One-Way on Flight 2361 Only!
- Flight 2361 is currently scheduled for a morning departure
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday and Sunday, November 4 through November 19, 2007
- Fare is valid for travel on Flight 2361 only

Orlando to Pittsburgh for $54-$96 One-Way!
- Fare is valid for travel Monday-Friday, October 15 through November 19, 2007 only


----------



## scottb8888

We are planning to take I77 to I95 and leaving Friday (early).  I notice that there seems to be alot on construction on 95. Can anyone verify how bad 95 might be?


----------



## *DisMom*

Okay, we have driven to WDW plenty of times. We always just drove straight through...stopping for gas and restrooms. But this time we have 4 children 3 years old and under. My question is about good places to stop and let the little ones get out and stretch and possibly run around...maybe indoor playgrounds at mcdonald's or something! We are driving from the Mississippi Gulf Coast area. If you know any exits that are good for this, please, please let me know. Thank you so much for any advice or information!!


----------



## Flamingomo

scottb8888 said:


> We are planning to take I77 to I95 and leaving Friday (early).  I notice that there seems to be alot on construction on 95. Can anyone verify how bad 95 might be?




The construction on I95 is from Philly to the Delaware border but they only do it from 9pm-5am mondy-friday, and it is almost complete (or so they say). The traffic gets heavier going south at the evening rush hour on a daily basis and its heavier in the am rush hour going north. Lucky me I have to fight it both ways when I go to and from work. 

I live in DE and we will be driving to WDW and leaving on a friday morning at 4am driving straight through with only bathroom breaks as we want to make the best time possible. We are packing a cooler so we can jsut eat in the car.
Have a safe trip!


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Flamingomo said:


> The construction on I95 is from Philly to the Delaware border but they only do it from 9pm-5am mondy-friday, and it is almost complete (or so they say). The traffic gets heavier going south at the evening rush hour on a daily basis and its heavier in the am rush hour going north. Lucky me I have to fight it both ways when I go to and from work.
> 
> I live in DE and we will be driving to WDW and leaving on a friday morning at 4am driving straight through with only bathroom breaks as we want to make the best time possible. We are packing a cooler so we can jsut eat in the car.
> Have a safe trip!



have you driven to wdw before?  I was just wondering if you did, how long did it take you?  Thanks and have a great time!


----------



## MinMouse

There is also construction further south on I95. Here's a website that lists the construction areas: http://www.i95exitguide.com/alert/ Triptiks from AAA also will indicate construction areas. We haven't driven to Florida since April (next trip not til June  ) so maybe someone who has done the trip recently can let you how construction is right now.


----------



## Flamingomo

Disneynutbsv said:


> have you driven to wdw before?  I was just wondering if you did, how long did it take you?  Thanks and have a great time!



Hi Brenda,
last time I "drove" to FL I was about 7 or 8 and I wasn't driving. I have no idea how long it took,  but I have mapped it out on Google maps, randMcnally.com and also mapquest and I'm getting about 14.5 hours max. That is also going about 55mph with no stops, I assume. I am hoping for a max time for us at 16hrs. We will be driving with our two kids ages 6 and 3, but I already have them well stocked for the ride. And they also have no idea we are going! We will jsut wake them up before 4 am dress them and we will tell them right beofre we walk out the door. I of course will be filming their reactions

Have a safe trip and have fun driving!


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Flamingomo said:


> Hi Brenda,
> last time I "drove" to FL I was about 7 or 8 and I wasn't driving. I have no idea how long it took,  but I have mapped it out on Google maps, randMcnally.com and also mapquest and I'm getting about 14.5 hours max. That is also going about 55mph with no stops, I assume. I am hoping for a max time for us at 16hrs. We will be driving with our two kids ages 6 and 3, but I already have them well stocked for the ride. And they also have no idea we are going! We will jsut wake them up before 4 am dress them and we will tell them right beofre we walk out the door. I of course will be filming their reactions
> 
> Have a safe trip and have fun driving!



Oh, how exciting for them!!! Have a wonderful time


----------



## cruisinpan55

Flamingomo said:


> Hi Brenda,
> last time I "drove" to FL I was about 7 or 8 and I wasn't driving. I have no idea how long it took,  but I have mapped it out on Google maps, randMcnally.com and also mapquest and I'm getting about 14.5 hours max. That is also going about 55mph with no stops, I assume. I am hoping for a max time for us at 16hrs. We will be driving with our two kids ages 6 and 3, but I already have them well stocked for the ride. And they also have no idea we are going! We will jsut wake them up before 4 am dress them and we will tell them right beofre we walk out the door. I of course will be filming their reactions
> 
> Have a safe trip and have fun driving!



We drive down from just north of Philly and drive time for us is about 15.5 hours. We have done the trip in 18 hrs. with stops. (two kids ages 5 and 3) Enjoy your trip!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mainers1stime

My family will be headed to Disney next month. We are taking the 84-81-77-26-95 route and will be stopping night 1 around Harrisburg, PA and night 2 around Columbia, SC. Any suggetions on where to stay? Are these safe areas? Any suggetions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Mainers1stime said:


> My family will be headed to Disney next month. We are taking the 84-81-77-26-95 route and will be stopping night 1 around Harrisburg, PA and night 2 around Columbia, SC. Any suggetions on where to stay? Are these safe areas? Any suggetions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Hi there!  If you go to this website:
http://www.usastar.com/i95/homepage.htm
It can tell you what is available in SC, not sure about Harrisburg?


----------



## cruisinpan55

I've stayed in both places and they are safe areas. I suggest Hampton Inn. They are always clean and very nice. They also offer a nice continental breakfast.


----------



## littlebitsmommie

Thanks for the I95 link posted.... We used it for NC - Disney! We are driving from Coastal NC to WDW the weekend before Thanksgiving. Does anyone have any suggestions????  

Also, its 3 adults and 1 child (age 5) and the drive is 10.5 hours. Should we drive the entire way or halfway (staying one night in Savannah, GA). I am just curious about everyone's oppinions.

Thanks

Jessica


----------



## MinMouse

littlebitsmommie said:


> Thanks for the I95 link posted.... We used it for NC - Disney! We are driving from Coastal NC to WDW the weekend before Thanksgiving. Does anyone have any suggestions????
> 
> Also, its 3 adults and 1 child (age 5) and the drive is 10.5 hours. Should we drive the entire way or halfway (staying one night in Savannah, GA). I am just curious about everyone's oppinions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jessica



Jessica,

Are you all used to long distance driving? If so, I'd so go for it! Of course our drive to Disney is about 16 driving hours. Prior to driving to Disney we had done several 6 hour trips and a few 10 hour trips to various places. Our first time we drove 12 hours the first night and then the remaining 4 the next day. Since then we've driven it another 6 times.  Now we usually drive to just north of Disney and stay overnight. We really like staying in Lake Mary (about 30-45 minutes from Disney off I-4) at a LaQuinta that has a great breakfast in the morning. A few times we've stayed at a Wingate Inn in Jacksonville (about 3 hours from Disney still on I 95) with an okay breakfast. We head to Disney the next day all refreshed and ready to hit the parks! Good luck! Enjoy the drive


----------



## JonS99

We are heading to WDW for 12 nights in June from the Chicago area..

 We are leaving at around 2:00A, we should be able to be into Florida by 5:00P, of course that could change with 2 pre-k children... Any suggestions for places to stay in either the Ocala or WDW area? How do you handle a reservation? Get one well in advance? Or on that day once you decide how far you are actually going to make it?


----------



## candleonwater

I have found, for me, driving as far as I feel comfortable with, but still being able to get a good nights rest is MOST important.  I like to arrive at Disney early, but not exhausted.

It's a 13 hour door-to-door drive for us, and we usually end up in the Savannah area.  One word of warning - if it's late enough, it can be difficult to find a room in that area.

This year we're lucky enough to be able to head out earlier than ususal, so we're hoping to make it closer to Jacksonville.



littlebitsmommie said:


> Thanks for the I95 link posted.... We used it for NC - Disney! We are driving from Coastal NC to WDW the weekend before Thanksgiving. Does anyone have any suggestions????
> 
> Also, its 3 adults and 1 child (age 5) and the drive is 10.5 hours. Should we drive the entire way or halfway (staying one night in Savannah, GA). I am just curious about everyone's oppinions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jessica


----------



## MinMouse

JonS99 said:


> We are heading to WDW for 12 nights in June from the Chicago area..
> 
> We are leaving at around 2:00A, we should be able to be into Florida by 5:00P, of course that could change with 2 pre-k children... Any suggestions for places to stay in either the Ocala or WDW area? How do you handle a reservation? Get one well in advance? Or on that day once you decide how far you are actually going to make it?



JonS,

We usually make a reservation in advance through AAA. The cancellation policy is usually between 4-6p.m. the day of arrival so that way we can make a cancel the reservation with no penalty if we are going to try and go further or if we won't make it to our desired stop. For the return trip we usually get our AAA books out and try and determine a place to stop and call ahead about a hour or so before we get there. We don't go through Ocala as it's a straight shot for us from I-95 to I-4. We stay off I-4 Exit 98 at a LaQuinta in Lake Mary but I'm not sure you'll come in that far north on I-4.

We there for 10 nights in June. . . . maybe we'll see you there!

Mindy


----------



## MinMouse

candleonwater said:


> We've stayed in Jacksonville twice on our trips down. Both times at a Wingate Inn that was very nice, clean, continental breakfast. It's off I95 at exit 344.


----------



## Bim-muv-fab

My family is driving from NC to WDW on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have any input on what southbound traffic conditions on I-95 might be like?


----------



## CPT Tripss

Bim-muv-fab said:


> My family is driving from NC to WDW on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have any input on what southbound traffic conditions on I-95 might be like?



That's the heaviest traffic day of the year . . . be safe, good luck!


----------



## pilferk

Bim-muv-fab said:


> My family is driving from NC to WDW on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Does anyone have any input on what southbound traffic conditions on I-95 might be like?



It'll be heavy. Heavier northbound, usually, than southbound...but still heavy in both directions.  The earlier you leave, the better it'll be..but by mid-day, it's a zoo in both directions...and stays that way for quite awhile.


----------



## rockydek

cmonroe said:


> What part of VA do you stay in where it is only 10 hours to Orlando?
> Also, do you make any stops in that period, or is that straight?
> 
> Also, thanks, your info is really helping me guage my trip.
> 
> I have an infant and a 3 yr old, so I will have to make more stops, but the plan is to leave Massachusetts early Saturday Morning (about 3 am) drive your route I-84 to I-81 to I-64 into VA.   It looks like from your experience that it takes you 7 hours to get from Conn. to VA. to catch a hotel. That means that if I leave Mass at 3 am, that would give me plenty of time to get to VA. with many stops for the children and then to get a hotel Saturday night.
> 
> Then depart early on Sunday (by your experience it takes you from 6 am to 4pm to arrive in Orlando, thats 10 hrs) drive again with a number of stops to arrive in  Georgia or Florida to get a hotel Sunday night.
> 
> Then wake up Monday morning with a short drive to arrive in Orlando for check in.



Hi Craig
We are from the North Shore also. My Mom refuses to fly, so when she comes with us, we drive 7 1/2 hours to the Auto Train and take our car on with us.
The price includes your vehicle, and dinner. You leave at 4PM and arrive a half hour from Disney at 8:30am. We love it. If you book 11 months in advance it is very reasonable. Also aaa 10% off. Orlando magic card 20% off.


----------



## denise5374

I hope someone can help, we are driving from PA(philly) to FL next Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving.  We aren't going to WDw but to Jacksonville to visit friends.  ANyway...DH and I are debating what time to leave.  I was thinking we should leave about midnight on Wednesday and that will get us into Jacksonville in the afternoon on Thursday, DH wants to leave around 3am on Thursday to get into Jax about dinner time. Since we are driving on a holiday and have to go through DC area will it make any differnce in traffic?
Thanks!


----------



## MinMouse

denise5374 said:


> I hope someone can help, we are driving from PA(philly) to FL next Wednesday, the day before Thanksgiving.  We aren't going to WDw but to Jacksonville to visit friends.  ANyway...DH and I are debating what time to leave.  I was thinking we should leave about midnight on Wednesday and that will get us into Jacksonville in the afternoon on Thursday, DH wants to leave around 3am on Thursday to get into Jax about dinner time. Since we are driving on a holiday and have to go through DC area will it make any differnce in traffic?
> Thanks!



Denise,

We've driven to WDW from Wilmington, DE 7 times. We like to leave in the early a.m. (between 2 & 4 a.m.) to get through DC. Your plan of leaving at midnight I would think would also get you through DC with minimal traffic.I would say it really depends on how you feel about driving for such a long time in the dark. Once you get into NC/SC it is very very dark; no lights on I-95. We have found that we like driving into the daylight. We can handle a few hours in the dark (especially leaving here, Baltimore, DC which tend to be fairly well lit) and be in daylight by the time we hit NC. Have a great trip!

Mindy


----------



## bdcp

rockydek said:


> Hi Craig
> We are from the North Shore also. My Mom refuses to fly, so when she comes with us, we drive 7 1/2 hours to the Auto Train and take our car on with us.
> The price includes your vehicle, and dinner. You leave at 4PM and arrive a half hour from Disney at 8:30am. We love it. If you book 11 months in advance it is very reasonable. Also aaa 10% off. Orlando magic card 20% off.



We've done the auto train twice.  Fortunately for us, we live 45 minutes from the Lorton Train Station.   The arrival time in Sanford has actually changed to 9:30.  We never got in early so I think they found it easier to just make the official arrival time later.  They also serve you a cold breakfast (cereal, bagel, juice, coffee, fruit (banana, orange).  Dinner is actually pretty good.  We've had a roomette and have gone coach.  The dinner menu in "first class" which is roomettes and bedrooms is actually better and a little more extensive than coach.  I dont particuarly like to fly either, but we can get to FL in about 2 hours by air  versus 17.5 hours on the train or 12-14 hours driving.  Flying is sounding better and better.  We have found quite a few of the passengers are from NY and NJ.


----------



## poteat_3177

we are driving from rogers arkansas (northwestern arkansas) to orlando in may. a total of 18 hours and 1,170(ish) miles one way.  I'm glad to see others avioiding the airports and stickin to the streets! 

can anyone tell me which way is the best to go? google maps says to go through memphis, tn then to birmingham, atlanta and then orlando  but I think I might like to take the little rock to jacksonville, through pensicola and then down to orlando route - but I have no idea which way is faster/better. any advice would be very helpful!

I was also wondering if anyone could give me a rough estimate of the gas prices in the southern states or such as louisianna, mississippi, alabama and florida, around here right now gas is 2.99/gallon, is it about the same around those states as well? 

also any ideas of games or other stuff to pass the time besides a DVD player and computer games for an 12 year old boy?? i don't want him staring at a screen for 18 hours straight!  
thanks in advance


----------



## MinMouse

poteat_3177 said:


> also any ideas of games or other stuff to pass the time besides a DVD player and computer games for an 12 year old boy?? i don't want him staring at a screen for 18 hours straight!
> thanks in advance



One of the games my girls enjoy is the license plate game. We are a tad competitive so sometimes we play front seat passengers (DH & me) versus backseat passengers (2 DDs). We print out blank maps and see who gets the most, furthest away, etc. We also bring books. Our last trip down we hardly used the DVD player . . . they listened to music, relaxed and it was great. On the return trip it was DVD the whole way! Whatever keeps the peace  ! Good luck! Sorry I can't offer any route advice . . . we're about 1,000 miles north of Orlando in Delaware (actually right outside Philadelphia, PA)


----------



## pilferk

Quick question for the group:

Any suggestions on good radio stations along I-95 from, say, Jersey to Florida?

I prefer Classic rock or 80's and 90's hits type stuff.  Top 40 will do in a pinch.  I'm considering moving my Sirius radio from my car to the mini-van (which is what we'll be driving down with), but with the DVD player and the TomTom GPS, it's going to be a hassle to swap out power hook ups....we've only got 2 in the front of the van, so I'm waffling.


----------



## Luvamouse

Driving to WDW was just what we expected and planned for.  We left RI at 5 a.m. on Saturday, Nov. 17 and took 95S to Rte 9 in CT, to Rte 66 --691-- I-84.  We picked up I-81 near Wilkes-Bury, PA then I-77.

Took our time and arrived in NC around 6:30 p.m. About 770 miles +/- . We stayed in Mt. Airy, NC (Andy Griffith is from herewe spent an hour or so the next morning driving by his childhood home, Main Street, statue of Andy and Opie).  I found it quite commercialized in the area we stayed, but pretty and friendly.   On Sunday we drove to Mooresville, NC.  Spent an hour or two here driving by several of the many NASCAR race shops that are in the area.  Back on to 77to 26 to 95.  Continued on to Daytona Beach, FL for that night.  I was _terribly_ disappointed in the strip at Daytona.  It was scary after dark and commercialized/touristy beyond my comprehension.  La Quinta Inn here very disappointing.  Not new as advertised, but renovated old hotel.  Damp towels, tiny room, scary area.  View only plus side as it is on the beach.   Even in the daytime it looked like the Las Vegas strip to me.  Over the bridge in Daytona Beach was much nicer.  On Monday we went to Daytona USAhigly recommend this if you are a NASCAR fan.  $100 for our 3 adults and 1 child, but worth it to us.  Expect to need at least 3 hours here to get you moneys worth.  Headed to WDW on 4noontime.  Traffic was fine; we had no trouble arriving at the Polynesian in little more than an hour I think

HomeTook 417 from WDW to I-95 (Wednesday at 8 a.m.)  5 tolls?  About $5.50 total I believe.  I knew my Fast Lane/EZ Pass is not compatible in FLcheck before you leave home for compatibility.    Home to RI via *I-77, I-81, I-84, 691,* etc. --1400+ miles.


_I highly recommend taking the I-81, I-77, I-26 route if it is convenient to your location._  We hit hardly any construction which slowed us little, we traveled at good speeds and hit hardly any cities at all.  The extra mileage from not going I-95 is made up for by not hitting cities and construction.  Alsothe views are terrific as you go by the Appalachian, Blue Ridge and Shenandoah Mountains!

I strongly suggest using Gasbuddy.com to help you know what states NOT to stop for gas in.  I actually stopped at a couple of the actual stations I mapped out and the prices were comparable to what was reflected before we left.  Even if it does keep going up!  Good use of time for me.


----------



## poteat_3177

http://gasprices.mapquest.com/ is also a really good site for comparing gas prices! it also tells you the time and date that the gas price was put up so you know how accurate it is!


----------



## Luvamouse

Gasbuddy does the same!  I love that feature so I can tell how accurate the pricing is.  I found it to be very helpful as even just one exit farther can make a difference of 10 or more cents!  No understanding of that _whatsoever_...


----------



## CPT Tripss

pilferk said:


> Quick question for the group:
> 
> Any suggestions on good radio stations along I-95 from, say, Jersey to Florida?
> 
> I prefer Classic rock or 80's and 90's hits type stuff.  Top 40 will do in a pinch.  I'm considering moving my Sirius radio from my car to the mini-van (which is what we'll be driving down with), but with the DVD player and the TomTom GPS, it's going to be a hassle to swap out power hook ups....we've only got 2 in the front of the van, so I'm waffling.



Just an FYI - they do make "extension cords" for cars that have multiple outlets.


----------



## pilferk

CPT Tripss said:


> Just an FYI - they do make "extension cords" for cars that have multiple outlets.



Ohhh....I'm gonna have to look for one of those!


----------



## gydell

poteat_3177 said:


> we are driving from rogers arkansas (northwestern arkansas) to orlando in may. a total of 18 hours and 1,170(ish) miles one way.  I'm glad to see others avioiding the airports and stickin to the streets!
> 
> can anyone tell me which way is the best to go? google maps says to go through memphis, tn then to birmingham, atlanta and then orlando  but I think I might like to take the little rock to jacksonville, through pensicola and then down to orlando route - but I have no idea which way is faster/better. any advice would be very helpful!
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone could give me a rough estimate of the gas prices in the southern states or such as louisianna, mississippi, alabama and florida, around here right now gas is 2.99/gallon, is it about the same around those states as well?
> 
> also any ideas of games or other stuff to pass the time besides a DVD player and computer games for an 12 year old boy?? i don't want him staring at a screen for 18 hours straight!
> thanks in advance




From where you are going to Jacksonville is going to add miles to your trip. We live in Atlanta and it's a straight shot down I75 to the Fl tollroad to WDW(you do have to get on I4 for a minute).


----------



## kiingor

hi,   im going to be driving ( first time) from NJ to WDW sometime mid march.  haven't decided whether to go straight or stop for a night.   How's the traffic during mid march and anyone know a good place to stay on the 1/2 way mark-  I guess would be in NC.  Will be traveling with a 2 year old, and would like to stay  in a hotel near the I95.  Don't want to get stuck in an unfamiliar territory. Did anyone visited anywhere else on the way to WDW or just a sleep over and head on again.   
Thanks


----------



## pilferk

kiingor said:


> hi,   im going to be driving ( first time) from NJ to WDW sometime mid march.  haven't decided whether to go straight or stop for a night.   How's the traffic during mid march and anyone know a good place to stay on the 1/2 way mark-  I guess would be in NC.  Will be traveling with a 2 year old, and would like to stay  in a hotel near the I95.  Don't want to get stuck in an unfamiliar territory. Did anyone visited anywhere else on the way to WDW or just a sleep over and head on again.
> Thanks



We've done it in a straight shot a few times, though from further north (CT).  It usually takes us about 15+ hours from southern NJ border.

One of the beautiful things about car travel with young kids (and there aren't many of them) is they'll pretty much sleep through the night time piece of the drive.

If you're looking for places to stay, I've always had the best luck, from a price, room cleanliness, room size perspective around Richmond, Va.  That might be a bit too far north for you, though. That's only about 6 hours or less into your drive.  If it's not too early, right after you leave 95 for 295 (which you really should do...95 through Richmond is busy during the day and perpetually under construction at night), there's a couple exits in a row with good lodging choices.

In NC, you'd likely have to wait, to get GOOD choices, til you get closer to the SC border...say Fayetsville area.  But don't wait TOO long...or your best choice is going to be South of the Border, just over the line into SC until you hit Georgia.


----------



## kiingor

pilferk said:


> We've done it in a straight shot a few times, though from further north (CT).  It usually takes us about 15+ hours from southern NJ border.
> 
> One of the beautiful things about car travel with young kids (and there aren't many of them) is they'll pretty much sleep through the night time piece of the drive.
> 
> If you're looking for places to stay, I've always had the best luck, from a price, room cleanliness, room size perspective around Richmond, Va.  That might be a bit too far north for you, though. That's only about 6 hours or less into your drive.  If it's not too early, right after you leave 95 for 295 (which you really should do...95 through Richmond is busy during the day and perpetually under construction at night), there's a couple exits in a row with good lodging choices.
> 
> In NC, you'd likely have to wait, to get GOOD choices, til you get closer to the SC border...say Fayetsville area.  But don't wait TOO long...or your best choice is going to be South of the Border, just over the line into SC until you hit Georgia.



Thanks for the info-  Im thinkin driving straight going there ( leaving NJ around 7pm on a saturday night) and possibly stop the night coming home ( leaving florida friday noon).  And VA would be good, this way, i wont have to drive far to get home.


----------



## pilferk

kiingor said:


> Thanks for the info-  Im thinkin driving straight going there ( leaving NJ around 7pm on a saturday night) and possibly stop the night coming home ( leaving florida friday noon).  And VA would be good, this way, i wont have to drive far to get home.



That's what we're thinking, for this trip, too. Straight shot down, and probably a stop in Va on the way home.

The drive down, I can "adjust" my sleeping so that the 20 hours isn't TOO bad, because I'll get up around noon ish (we're leaving at 2 PM) on the day we head down.

Not so easy to do on the way back, as we have a 1/2 day in the MK, with lunch at Crystal Palace planned for the day we head back home.  We'll be up and out of the room by 8 AM at the latest.   So to do that AND a 20+ hour drive home is a little tough.  We'll likely stop around Richmond that night, and make the rest of the drive the next day.

What's interesting is we'll be headed through NJ at just about 6 or 7 PM, ourselves.  It usually takes us about 5 hours to get down and through MOST of NJ (think somewhere between Mercerville and Mount Holly...maybe a little further south).


----------



## heisman77

In June we are packing up the family truckster (in the metalic pea  ) to head to Disney from St Louis.  We flew last time two years ago when our boys were 5 and 3.  Has anyone else made the drive from St Louis?  Where is a good place to stop for the first day so that we can only have a bit of a drive the second day and start to enjoy Disney.


----------



## JonS99

heisman77 said:


> Where is a good place to stop for the first day so that we can only have a bit of a drive the second day and start to enjoy Disney.



Maingate West


----------



## Mainers1stime

We just came back and the I-95 trip from NC to NJ alone took us 16 hours. We left WDW and stopped in Fayetteville NC for the night. We were able to find a more than decent Motel 6, it was very clean and only about $45w/ queen beds. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## pilferk

Mainers1stime said:


> We just came back and the I-95 trip from NC to NJ alone took us 16 hours. We left WDW and stopped in Fayetteville NC for the night. We were able to find a more than decent Motel 6, it was very clean and only about $45w/ queen beds. Enjoy the trip.



WOW!!  Did you hit major traffic?  Around DC maybe?  I'm just wondering what made the drive so long. 

 It's never taken us more than 20 to 21 hours from CT to Orlando....about 15 - 16 from NJ to Orlando...before.  But we tend to hit DC WELL after rush hour (or on the weekends) so don't get snagged up in the 2 to 3 hours you can spend on the beltway.


----------



## Mainers1stime

We were fine until we got north of Richmond VA. The traffic was so heavy, to a crawl in 3 different locations. There were no accidents that we could see, so I'm not quite sure what the reason was. I do know that I will from now on take the route we took down to WDW. That was such a relaxing drive. We took 84-81-77-26-95 like many have suggested. I would recommend this route to anyone traveling from New England area. We figured we'd try the 95 route on the return trip just so we could see DC and NY city. I can do without that next time. The trip was a dream other than the long drive home, we got home and all I can think about while watching another foot of snow fall from the sky is getting back to WDW as soon as possible.


----------



## pilferk

Mainers1stime said:


> We were fine until we got north of Richmond VA. The traffic was so heavy, to a crawl in 3 different locations. There were no accidents that we could see, so I'm not quite sure what the reason was. I do know that I will from now on take the route we took down to WDW. That was such a relaxing drive. We took 84-81-77-26-95 like many have suggested. I would recommend this route to anyone traveling from New England area. We figured we'd try the 95 route on the return trip just so we could see DC and NY city. I can do without that next time. The trip was a dream other than the long drive home, we got home and all I can think about while watching another foot of snow fall from the sky is getting back to WDW as soon as possible.



Gotcha...yeah, the traffic can be killer if you're taking those roads during the main parts of the day...especially during the week. What time were you coming through there?

 Your story is precisely why I try to time things so I hit DC (going south from CT) at about 7 to 8 PM-ish, and Richmond (going back north from CT) at around the same time.  Things seem to thin out by then.  Oh, and I avoid NYC like the plague because, no matter WHEN we hit the GW bridge it seems like traffic slows to a crawl.

I, too, like, the 84-81-77-26-95 route...but am too chicken to commit to it during the winter months.  I'm always nervous we'll hit "weather" and hate to have to replan our route at the last minute.  The nice thing about the route we take (84-684-Sawmill-287-Garden State-95) is all the roads are pretty well traveled and maintained during the winter months.  But I wouldn't hesitate to take the route you suggest again, during spring, summer, and fall.


----------



## Funwith4kids

heisman77 said:


> In June we are packing up the family truckster (in the metalic pea  ) to head to Disney from St Louis.  We flew last time two years ago when our boys were 5 and 3.  Has anyone else made the drive from St Louis?  Where is a good place to stop for the first day so that we can only have a bit of a drive the second day and start to enjoy Disney.



Not sure what "bit of a drive" means in your mind (a few hrs, 5 minutes, etc..). 

From Central IL area, it is 14 hrs to Valdosta, GA, leaving 3-4 hrs the next day. Others stop in Ocala or drive all the way to Kissimmee as a previous poster recommends. You can use freetrip.com to assist with hrs remaining along your route to plan stops. 

Best of luck in your planning.


----------



## PattnFmly

Is Boston to DC about 10 hrs?  We are thinking of leaving about 2:30 pm after the kids get out of school.  Not sure of our route yet, looking to travel in the Spring so we are only just looking at routes.  Will also get a Triptik from AAA when we get closer.


----------



## dawz1026

we are 4.0 hours from Boston (uncle lives there) and we are western Long Island and it takes us 3.5 hrs maybe 4 to DC doing 55-60mph.So you are pretty close with the timing.Make sure you are careful the times you leave due to work traffic...it killed us in DC at 7am and all the way through VA...took us 2 hours longer than usual.If you hit NY area around 5 its trouble after 7 you are good


----------



## Disneynutbsv

BP or Exxon Gas stations on 95?


----------



## MinMouse

Once you are south of Delaware there are no gas stations on I95. You must exit for all gas. You might want to check out http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/Driving_to_Florida.htm It has all gas and food information for exits in VA, NC, SC, GA & FL. We print it out and use it as a reference on our drive down.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

MinMouse said:


> Once you are south of Delaware there are no gas stations on I95. You must exit for all gas. You might want to check out http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/Driving_to_Florida.htm It has all gas and food information for exits in VA, NC, SC, GA & FL. We print it out and use it as a reference on our drive down.



Thanks for the link!!


----------



## cranbiz

Mainers1stime said:


> We just came back and the I-95 trip from NC to NJ alone took us 16 hours. We left WDW and stopped in Fayetteville NC for the night. We were able to find a more than decent Motel 6, it was very clean and only about $45w/ queen beds. Enjoy the trip.



That seems awfully long. Did you hit construction or traffic?

I usually did the entire trip in 19-22 hours from MA to FL. In fact my DB did the trip from MA to my house in 20.5 hours last week. he left Mansfield at 4am and pulled into my driveway at 12:30am


----------



## cranbiz

MinMouse said:


> Once you are south of Delaware there are no gas stations on I95. You must exit for all gas. You might want to check out http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/Driving_to_Florida.htm It has all gas and food information for exits in VA, NC, SC, GA & FL. We print it out and use it as a reference on our drive down.



Technically, that's incorrect. There are gas stations on I95 in MD before you get to Baltimore. However once past Baltimore, MinMouse is correct.


----------



## MinMouse

cranbiz said:


> Technically, that's incorrect. There are gas stations on I95 in MD before you get to Baltimore. However once past Baltimore, MinMouse is correct.



Oops . . . I stand corrected. Thanks for the clarification cranbiz!


----------



## KNJWDW

We may be a little looney, but we have decided to drive down to WDW next summer with our 2 kiddos (4 and 7).  We can't decide which route to take.  Does anyone have any thoughts on which would be better:  taking 57 thru IL or taking 65 thru IN?  

Thanks!


----------



## JonS99

Coming from the far southwestern part of the Chicago area, we always take 57/24/75, always find the traffic to be far less..


----------



## Funwith4kids

Coming from Central IL, it is the same mileage if we take 74 over to 65 or 74 to 57. We have found it is quicker to take 57 as there is far less traffic and avoids 2 major cities - Indy and Louisville.


----------



## KNJWDW

Thanks for the replies.  We are going to take 57!


----------



## JonS99

Like others have always said, one of the big things when going down 75 is to try to hit Atlanta during non rush hour times.. And obviously you will want to do the same with Chicago..

 We are doing this trip in June and my wife talked me into taking two days instead of our normal stright through, so that first day we will get south of Atlanta so we are beyond it when we start day #2...


----------



## Flamingomo

Well what we THOUGHT would be a 16 hour drive including no other than pee breaks, ended up taking us 18 hours from Delaware... I thought we would never get there. We took 95, did not hit any traffic at all and only stopped to go to the bathroom(maybe 5 times tops). We had food/drinks/snacks packed in the car so we didn't have to make any unnecessary stops. I mapped this out on 3 different sites and it said 14.5 hours. We tacked on the extra time ourselves to make up for stops. Oh, we did stop SOTB for less than 5 minutes to take some goofy pictures and that was it. We left at 5am on a friday morning and drove straight through and checked in at 11pm. Never thought we would make it. My kids (6 and 3) were amazing the entire trip and never complained once the entire trip there or back. Of course they had lots of activity books and of course DVD players, but still. They were great. The trip home for my DH and I was really tough. We were going on 3 hours of sleep and it was awful. I guess the excitement of getting there eased the length of the ride, but that way home was killer. Same amount of time too.


----------



## MinMouse

Flamingomo - Glad you're back! Would you drive it again?


----------



## Flamingomo

Actually yes! Crazy as that sounds. Like I said the way down wasn't horrible because we were so excited I guess. But I would definately do it again. I think I would just leave alot earlier maybe 3am and drive straight through. The way back though, we would stop somewhere so we wouldn't have to leave Disney so early in the morning after only getting 3 hours of sleep and a full week of being in the parks everyday.

I would do it tomorrow if my hubby (and my bank account) said we could. Next time though we are heading to Disneyland, so I definately won't be driving there! But that won't be until at least November 2010. Plus we will stay in Cali for at least two weeks! We are already saving for that one.


----------



## carissanboys

Flamingomo said:


> Well what we THOUGHT would be a 16 hour drive including no other than pee breaks, ended up taking us 18 hours from Delaware... I thought we would never get there. We took 95, did not hit any traffic at all and only stopped to go to the bathroom(maybe 5 times tops). We had food/drinks/snacks packed in the car so we didn't have to make any unnecessary stops. I mapped this out on 3 different sites and it said 14.5 hours. We tacked on the extra time ourselves to make up for stops. Oh, we did stop SOTB for less than 5 minutes to take some goofy pictures and that was it. We left at 5am on a friday morning and drove straight through and checked in at 11pm. Never thought we would make it. My kids (6 and 3) were amazing the entire trip and never complained once the entire trip there or back. Of course they had lots of activity books and of course DVD players, but still. They were great. The trip home for my DH and I was really tough. We were going on 3 hours of sleep and it was awful. I guess the excitement of getting there eased the length of the ride, but that way home was killer. Same amount of time too.



We live in MD (outside of Baltimore) and between mapquest and everyone's experiences, I thought it would take 15 hours to get there.  We really didn't time it out exactly, but this is what I remember of the trip:

We left home at 4 a.m. and arrived in Santee, SC around 1 p.m.  We had no traffic issues and minimal stops (I think we did stop for 30 minutes at one point to let the boys play at a McDonalds).  So, that's 9 hours (maybe only 8 hours driving time).

The next day we left around 6 a.m. (this *might* have been 7 a.m., not completely sure) and arrived at our hotel at almost 3 p.m.  We did run into traffic on 95 in Florida (construction) and I4.  This part of the trip took MUCH longer than planned.  8-9 hours (maybe only 7-8 driving time).

That comes out to about 15-16 hours possible driving time.  I guess that still comes out about right, especially once you figure in the traffic issues. We're really hoping to avoid that this time.  We're also driving to Savannah instead of Santee so that's about an extra 100 miles on the first day.  We'd like to arrive in Orlando early enough on Sunday to go to a park for a couple of hours before checking into our townhome at 4 p.m.


----------



## duffy

carissanboys said:


> We live in MD (outside of Baltimore) and between mapquest and everyone's experiences, I thought it would take 15 hours to get there.  We really didn't time it out exactly, but this is what I remember of the trip:
> 
> We left home at 4 a.m. and arrived in Santee, SC around 1 p.m.  We had no traffic issues and minimal stops (I think we did stop for 30 minutes at one point to let the boys play at a McDonalds).  So, that's 9 hours (maybe only 8 hours driving time).
> 
> The next day we left around 6 a.m. (this *might* have been 7 a.m., not completely sure) and arrived at our hotel at almost 3 p.m.  We did run into traffic on 95 in Florida (construction) and I4.  This part of the trip took MUCH longer than planned.  8-9 hours (maybe only 7-8 driving time).
> 
> That comes out to about 15-16 hours possible driving time.  I guess that still comes out about right, especially once you figure in the traffic issues. We're really hoping to avoid that this time.  We're also driving to Savannah instead of Santee so that's about an extra 100 miles on the first day.  We'd like to arrive in Orlando early enough on Sunday to go to a park for a couple of hours before checking into our townhome at 4 p.m.




Thanks for this infomation.  We are leaving our western Pa. home and driving to our daughter's home in Maryland, just outside the DC beltway.  It will only take us 1/2 hr. or so to drive south on the beltway into northern Virginia and pick up 95, and we estimated about 15 hours total driving from there.  Since you are in Baltimore, your estimate of 15-16 hours driving time from Baltimore sounds accurate.

We're leaving around 4 am and hope to get into our room in the evening.


----------



## carissanboys

duffy said:


> Thanks for this infomation.  We are leaving our western Pa. home and driving to our daughter's home in Maryland, just outside the DC beltway.  It will only take us 1/2 hr. or so to drive south on the beltway into northern Virginia and pick up 95, and we estimated about 15 hours total driving from there.  Since you are in Baltimore, your estimate of 15-16 hours driving time from Baltimore sounds accurate.
> 
> We're leaving around 4 am and hope to get into our room in the evening.



What day of the week are you leaving on?  As long as it's a weekend day, I think you should be fine.  Actually, I need to go back and edit my post.  We left at 4 a.m. on a Friday (to avoid rush hour) and finished the drive on a Saturday.  If you're leaving on a weekday, and you get on the road by 4 a.m., you will probably be fine until you get to Floriday.  Not sure how bad the traffic will be there on a weekday during rush hour (I imagine pretty busy).


----------



## ecpool

The plan is to get to route 81 then 77, 26 then onto 95 . I was just confused about Garden State parkway or Rd 287. We will be leaving Grotton at about 7:00am.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Does anyone know if there would be a Dunkin' Donuts anywhere in North Carolina, continued down South on I-95?  We aren't starbucks fans and just want a really good cup of coffee to wake us up


----------



## Flamingomo

Just look at the rest stop signs. We saw a few along the way. Just don't believe the one in Quantico, VA. We could not find it at all on the exit.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Flamingomo said:


> Just look at the rest stop signs. We saw a few along the way. Just don't believe the one in Quantico, VA. We could not find it at all on the exit.



Thanks!  Good to know


----------



## MinMouse

Disneynutbsv said:


> Does anyone know if there would be a Dunkin' Donuts anywhere in North Carolina, continued down South on I-95?  We aren't starbucks fans and just want a really good cup of coffee to wake us up



You may want to check out this link: http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/NC-I95.htm. It has all the I-95 stops in NC listed along with the food, gas and lodging available there. We like using it to help plan out our stops as we travel.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

MinMouse said:


> You may want to check out this link: http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/NC-I95.htm. It has all the I-95 stops in NC listed along with the food, gas and lodging available there. We like using it to help plan out our stops as we travel.



Thanks!  Doesn't look like there are any Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## pilferk

MinMouse said:


> You may want to check out this link: http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/NC-I95.htm. It has all the I-95 stops in NC listed along with the food, gas and lodging available there. We like using it to help plan out our stops as we travel.



Just a suggestion: Stay AWAY from exit 145 in North Carolina.  It looks like it has some good lodging options....but they weren't.  Even the Best Western looked a little run down, and the area was slightly..."seedy", IMHO.  Best to stick with exit 120 in N.C.  We learned the hard way....


----------



## duffy

carissanboys said:


> What day of the week are you leaving on?  As long as it's a weekend day, I think you should be fine.  Actually, I need to go back and edit my post.  We left at 4 a.m. on a Friday (to avoid rush hour) and finished the drive on a Saturday.  If you're leaving on a weekday, and you get on the road by 4 a.m., you will probably be fine until you get to Floriday.  Not sure how bad the traffic will be there on a weekday during rush hour (I imagine pretty busy).



We are planning on leaving DC on Fri., Feb. 1st around 4 am.  I hope to get Wilderness Lodge in time for a late supper there!


----------



## dawz1026

duffy said:


> We are planning on leaving DC on Fri., Feb. 1st around 4 am.  I hope to get Wilderness Lodge in time for a late supper there!



We are 3.5 hrs from you guys...so you will drive straight through? We use to like to do that but now with our little guy we need to stop..I just cannot wait to go already!


----------



## duffy

dawz1026 said:


> We are 3.5 hrs from you guys...so you will drive straight through? We use to like to do that but now with our little guy we need to stop..I just cannot wait to go already!



Yes, we'll drive straight through. Both girls will have a Nintendo Ds.  And  we'll bring the laptop so we can watch dvds, and are looking forward to watching all of season 2 of The Muppet Show.


----------



## dawz1026

duffy said:


> Yes, we'll drive straight through. Both girls will have a Nintendo Ds.  And  we'll bring the laptop so we can watch dvds, and are looking forward to watching all of season 2 of The Muppet Show.



It will be The Wiggles for me....................


----------



## MinMouse

pilferk said:


> Just a suggestion: Stay AWAY from exit 145 in North Carolina.  It looks like it has some good lodging options....but they weren't.  Even the Best Western looked a little run down, and the area was slightly..."seedy", IMHO.  Best to stick with exit 120 in N.C.  We learned the hard way....



That's a good caution, PILFERK. We do print out a copy of the exit information and mark "yuck" on exits that we don't want to visit again. I've so designated exit 45. Thanks!


----------



## carissanboys

Last time we drove down to Disney, we stayed on I4 and ran into traffic issues.  I know you can hop on the toll road at some point and avoid all of that.  Can someone tell me at what point we get on the toll road (sorry, I can't remember the route number)?


----------



## 2xDisneyDad

We drive to Disney about twice a year from western New Jersey (about 15 miles east of Easton PA).  Have usually taken I 95 or 476 for the majority of the way.  I have been reading alot about the 81-77-25-95 route.  Any suggestions if its worthwhile to try from NJ or the best route.  Everytime I get near the beltway in DC I cringe.. 

Thanks,


----------



## carissanboys

2xDisneyDad said:


> We drive to Disney about twice a year from western New Jersey (about 15 miles east of Easton PA).  Have usually taken I 95 or 476 for the majority of the way.  I have been reading alot about the 81-77-25-95 route.  Any suggestions if its worthwhile to try from NJ or the best route.  Everytime I get near the beltway in DC I cringe..
> 
> Thanks,



Maybe it's because I live here (although not from here originally), but the beltway really isn't that bad as long as you don't hit it at rush hour   I know that's harder to work out when you live further away though.


----------



## ecpool

disneyfamilyofpieps said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just wanted to let you all know that we just returned from a wonderful week in Disney and we drove from Cohasset Massachusetts.(South of Boston)
> After much debate and hearing stories etc, we drove down going the Mass Pike to Route 84, then to Rt. 81, to 77 to 26 and get on 95 way down near South Carolina.
> Absolutely the most beautiful ride!!!!
> We came home on 95 to compare(and basically to try and prove my mom wrong that their is no other way to go but 95!)  It was the worst experience we have ever had and took almost 9 extra hours due to the Womans march, a horrible accident, torrential rain and just plain having to drive 95.  We ended up cutting over and getting back on 84 the rest of the way home.
> The end result for us is that we will never travel 95 again(bad roads, way too many tolls with none the other way, too much traffic and trucks, bridges, tunnells etc.)  By going the 84 way, it is so pretty, less stress, about 100 miles more but believe it or not, it takes just about the same amount of time.
> 
> Just wanted to let you know our experience which was the best week we have had in Disney ever except for the horrid ride home!  Feel free to ask if you have any questions.
> Jen



Jen,  We are thinking of taking the same route this February. Do you think this route would be ok during the winter?


----------



## MomtoGoofyandBelle

Hi, I am new to this sight, so please bear with me. My DH and 2 DD's 12 and 5are thinking of driving this year to FL.  We are leaving in August.  I was wondering how long it takes to get to DW and where is there a good place to sleep along the way.  We were looking at driving about 10 -12 hours and picking a place to stay and then get up the next morning so we can be in DW by noon.  Any suggestions.  I am just worried about the long drive.  Thanks for all your help


----------



## dawz1026

MomtoGoofyandBelle said:


> Hi, I am new to this sight, so please bear with me. My DH and 2 DD's 12 and 5are thinking of driving this year to FL.  We are leaving in August.  I was wondering how long it takes to get to DW and where is there a good place to sleep along the way.  We were looking at driving about 10 -12 hours and picking a place to stay and then get up the next morning so we can be in DW by noon.  Any suggestions.  I am just worried about the long drive.  Thanks for all your help



HEY!
We drive from NY just about every year (not fans of flying) and we live in Long Island.It takes us 3-3.5 to get to Delaware and 10 hours to Florence South Carolina.We stop in Brunswick Ga for the night (14-16 hrs from NY) which leaves us with 3 to 4 hours the next day.It is doable for you because you are 3hrs closer than we are.I would imagine you guys could get to Ga in approx.12 hrs...ps-My ds was 10 months and made it 16hrs with no complaints dd 11 then..we are going again ds 22months dd 12 she loved the ride!Its a family adventure!!!! oh yeah..holiday inn in brunswick new and clean! great steakhouse in hotel and the hotel has indoor pool for kids..


----------



## MinMouse

MomtoGoofyandBelle said:


> Hi, I am new to this sight, so please bear with me. My DH and 2 DD's 12 and 5are thinking of driving this year to FL.  We are leaving in August.  I was wondering how long it takes to get to DW and where is there a good place to sleep along the way.  We were looking at driving about 10 -12 hours and picking a place to stay and then get up the next morning so we can be in DW by noon.  Any suggestions.  I am just worried about the long drive.  Thanks for all your help



We have done the drive from Wilmington, DE seven times! Our first drive the girls were 5 & 8 and we drove to Savannah, Georgia in about 12 hours. It was a few years ago but we stayed at a Fairfield Inn (I 95 Exit 94). It had an indoor pool (it was winter so that was the BIG treat for the LONG drive for our girls) and free continental in the a.m. Right now our favorite way to go is to leave DE around 3 a.m. (to get through Baltimore & DC before the rush) and stop in Florida for the night. Then we're really close in the morning. But our first trip we did just like you are planning and it worked great. Any more questions?

Welcome to the DIS!


----------



## kellermomof3

First time to post..hello ya'll....

Has anyone driven from Texas to Disney?? It seems like most of the post are from the Northeast. We are driving in June '08 from the Dallas/Ft. Worth area and I was wondering if anyone has ever done this. My husband wants to drive straight through, looks like it will be around 19 to 20 hours  . We want to leave around 3 or 4 in the morning and get there at night. 

We will not be checking into Disney POR until the next day. We plan on staying in a "motel 6" style hotel the night before around the Disney area. 

Has anyone done this??? Thanks!!


----------



## marvel

What are the places that one shouldn't miss on the way down? We are thinking of stopping in Virginia and Savannah but as a tourist in the US would love some advice on things we might want to see. Any advice would be great?? 

Thinking of seeing the mountains maybe??


----------



## bigAWL

marvel said:


> What are the places that one shouldn't miss on the way down? We are thinking of stopping in Virginia and Savannah but as a tourist in the US would love some advice on things we might want to see. Any advice would be great??
> 
> Thinking of seeing the mountains maybe??



Sounds like you're coming from the northeast US?  Then you're probably driving down I-95.  That would be a bit of a detour to see the mountains, in Virginia, at least.  What time of year?  Skyline Drive in the Shenandoah Natinal Park would be very nice way to see the mountains, especially for the fall colors.

Description: http://www.virginia.org/site/description.asp?attrID=10090
Map:http://www.nps.gov/shen/planyourvisit/mapspark.htm


----------



## marvel

yes, we are coming down from NY but uncertain really about where to stop??


----------



## pilferk

marvel said:


> yes, we are coming down from NY but uncertain really about where to stop??




Exit 121 in NC is going to be about 1/2 way for you...it is for us coming from NW CT.

Lots of good lodging options.  If you want, I can list a bunch of them...or you can go here:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/transportation/NC-I95.htm


----------



## verbiosa

We're driving down from Central Iowa, starting out Sunday night. It should be interesting.  We're hoping to make it in one fell swoop. Should take around 20 hours.


----------



## Flyerfan

ecpool said:


> Jen,  We are thinking of taking the same route this February. Do you think this route would be ok during the winter?



We drove the 81-77-26-95 route last month.  It's our favorite route.  I agree with Jen....beautiful.  When we left home the weather was foggy and rainy but the ride was still OK and it cleared up in Virginia.  The problem was on the way home.  After watching the Weather Channel  and seeing the snow coming right up the Appalachians, we decided to take 95 all the way home.  We still ran into some snow.  You have to watch the weather because the mountains of North Carolina can get tricky if it's bad.  But it's definitely a way better route than 95.


----------



## marvel

anything worth seeing around the Appalachians??


----------



## Flyerfan

marvel said:


> anything worth seeing around the Appalachians??



It's just beautiful to see the mountains as you're driving, especially when the sun is coming up.  We've only driven it twice and I can think of one thing, The Natural Bridge.  We haven't stopped there but will this November.  Maybe someone else can help you with more ideas.


----------



## Kimbere

Hey all!  I'm new to this board and it's my first post.  We are driving down to WDW in March from Michigan, pulling our camper to stay at Fort Wilderness.  To say I'm DREADING this drive would be a huge understatement.   We have 2 kids, ages 6 & 8, and I'm still wondering how I got talked into driving.  

Does anyone have any suggestions, shortcuts, etc., that would make this trip more bearable?  We have DVD for the car, and each child has Nintendo DS & Leapster for entertainment.  Anyone have any good car games?  Our driving route is from Detroit to Berea, KY (day one), Berea to Perry, GA (day two), and finally Perry to WDW on day 3.  For those who have driving from MI, does this route sound about right?  Many, many thanks!


----------



## bigAWL

Kimbere said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions, shortcuts, etc., that would make this trip more bearable?  We have DVD for the car, and each child has Nintendo DS & Leapster for entertainment.  Anyone have any good car games?  Our driving route is from Detroit to Berea, KY (day one), Berea to Perry, GA (day two), and finally Perry to WDW on day 3.  For those who have driving from MI, does this route sound about right?  Many, many thanks!



When I was kid, my parents had this game called Zit-Zingo for us to play.  I always loved it.  Not very high tech for today's kids, but it may be a way to get them to actually look out the window and experience a little bit of the drive, rather than just being absobed in the world of their little travelling arcade.  I created a home-made version for my kids once (6 and 4), and they seemed to like it (it wasn't a very long trip, so we didn't get to play it very long).

It's basically a bingo game using pictures of things you would see while out on the road instead of numbers on the game board.  So you have a 5x5 grid filled with pictures of things like a stop sign (and other typical signs), a police officer, an airplane, a water tower, a gas station, etc.  You can make them as common or as obscure as you think would keep your kids interest.  Print up a stack of game cards on your computer, each with a random layout of the same pictures.

Another game we played as kids was the license plate game.  Give them a list of the 50 US states plus District of Columbia, and see how many different states' plates they can find.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## JonS99

Kimbere said:


> Our driving route is from Detroit to Berea, KY (day one), Berea to Perry, GA (day two), and finally Perry to WDW on day 3.  For those who have driving from MI, does this route sound about right?



 Its your trip, but I can't imagine stretching out that trip into 3 days like that, you are only doing about 400 miles each day.. Or are you doing other things on the way down?


----------



## duffy

We got back on Sunday.  We drove from our home in western Pa. to our eldest's daughter's home in Maryland, just off the beltway.  We took 95 the whole way down to I-4.  We took a small side trip in St. Augustine to the beach.  Neither my daughter or neice had seen the ocean, so they wanted to do that.  

Coming home we compared times, and it took about 14 hours for us to make the trip back to Maryland.  Again we slept at my daughter's place, then took the 3 hour drive back to our home.

Cost of gas was just under $200.  

One thing I did was buy a hanging shoe organizer for each girl to have in the backseats.  I tied them around the headrest of the front seat and they then had all these pockets to keep their stuff in!  They had their Nintendo Ds in pockets, the games in others, paper backs, drawing materials, an mp3 player, snacks, trash etc.  I am going to do this any time we take a long trip!  Easy to keep organized!!


----------



## tammyjeanm

Kimbere said:


> Hey all!  I'm new to this board and it's my first post.  We are driving down to WDW in March from Michigan, pulling our camper to stay at Fort Wilderness.  To say I'm DREADING this drive would be a huge understatement.   We have 2 kids, ages 6 & 8, and I'm still wondering how I got talked into driving.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions, shortcuts, etc., that would make this trip more bearable?  We have DVD for the car, and each child has Nintendo DS & Leapster for entertainment.  Anyone have any good car games?  Our driving route is from Detroit to Berea, KY (day one), Berea to Perry, GA (day two), and finally Perry to WDW on day 3.  For those who have driving from MI, does this route sound about right?  Many, many thanks!



Hi Kimbere!  We are considering driving to WDW from Michigan in October 2008.  It will just be my husband and I.  We will be celebrating our 10yr Wedding Anniversary down there.  I am trying to make this trip as affordable as possible and it seems if we can get good gas mileage it will be cheaper than flying but definetly more time consuming.  We plan on driving straight through by taking turns.  Do you suppose you could let me know how you do on gas cost and mileage?  I would greatly appreciate it.

As far as ideas to keep the young'ens busy...we always sang songs, played slug bug, I spy, tic-tac-toe, dots, and see who could blo the biggest bubble gum bubbles.  I hope these ideas help.


----------



## Beka'sMom

Thinking about driving from NY this summer- should we leave in the am to get to GA for the night and then continue to disney the next day?
Wondering what time is best- was thinking 6am to get to DC after rush hr and also beat NY rush hr.
Any thoughts?


----------



## mwehttam

Beka'sMom said:


> Thinking about driving from NY this summer- should we leave in the am to get to GA for the night and then continue to disney the next day?
> Wondering what time is best- was thinking 6am to get to DC after rush hr and also beat NY rush hr.
> Any thoughts?



When we drove last summer we left Friday after I was done with work.  We hit no traffic at all and was below DC and checked into our hotel at midnight.  We then drove to Savannah the next day then 4 hours till Disney on Sunday.  We are glad we did this as DS, who was 9 months at the time, was done with being in his car seat after the 8 hours on the road Saturday.  No way we would have gotten him to stay for 15 hours like we first planed.

If you don't mind that extra day this is a nice way to do it.


----------



## disneymom06

6am will not beat NY traffic and you will be stuck in Jersey traffic. I would leave at least 3-4 hours earlier.


----------



## Captain Hook

Coming from CT, we leave at 3AM. This puts us over the bridge and beats all the DC traffic just as it starts to build.


----------



## dawz1026

Captain Hook said:


> Coming from CT, we leave at 3AM. This puts us over the bridge and beats all the DC traffic just as it starts to build.



We leave at 3 also from Long Island NY ....We drive to GA for the  night or bravely go for it!


----------



## katieloubear

We are considering driving from Texas in 2009 for our Disney trip.  I have only driven to Homosassa, Fl and it was a 23 hour trip...straight through...we took turns.  I am thinking I want to start at like 10pm and drive till about 4 or 5 the next afternoon, then get a hotel for the night and the next morning drive the remainder to Disney..what do ya'll think?


----------



## dawz1026

katieloubear said:


> We are considering driving from Texas in 2009 for our Disney trip.  I have only driven to Homosassa, Fl and it was a 23 hour trip...straight through...we took turns.  I am thinking I want to start at like 10pm and drive till about 4 or 5 the next afternoon, then get a hotel for the night and the next morning drive the remainder to Disney..what do ya'll think?



driving thru the night can be a killer on you.maybe leaving closer to dawn 3-4am and driving till night would keep you on a better schedule.


----------



## LIIRISHMAN

Beka'sMom said:


> Thinking about driving from NY this summer- should we leave in the am to get to GA for the night and then continue to disney the next day?
> Wondering what time is best- was thinking 6am to get to DC after rush hr and also beat NY rush hr.
> Any thoughts?



There are two schools of thought in regards to driving from NY to WDW. Here they are 
1) Leave late night or early morning (2 a.m.) to avoid Baltimore and DC traffic jams that rival what we deal with here in NY everyday. This can allow you to make the drive down in 18-20 hrs and gives you the option of stopping in GA or Northern Fla late afternoon allowing for a easy 2-3 hour trip the next day
2)Driving down with the rush hour traffic in NY and dealing with the tail end of DC's morning rush,arriving in SC in the mid to late afternoon. I have driven down 3x and have used both styles. Driving straight through will kill your first day as you fall in to a bed as soon as you arrive. Since you'll be arriving around 9 p.m. it might be a good option for you. The second option allows you to make the driving a part of your vacation. Whatever way you choose have a safe trip.


----------



## pilferk

Captain Hook said:


> Coming from CT, we leave at 3AM. This puts us over the bridge and beats all the DC traffic just as it starts to build.



Nice to see another nutmegger.

We leave about 12 hours later (between 1 and 2 PM, usually), to the same effect.  We just avoid the GW, and hit the Tappan Zee and Garden State.  Jersey Traffic seems to move faster than NYC traffic, usually.  We hit DC well after rush hour.


----------



## pilferk

katieloubear said:


> We are considering driving from Texas in 2009 for our Disney trip.  I have only driven to Homosassa, Fl and it was a 23 hour trip...straight through...we took turns.  I am thinking I want to start at like 10pm and drive till about 4 or 5 the next afternoon, then get a hotel for the night and the next morning drive the remainder to Disney..what do ya'll think?



We just did it, though from CT. 22 hours, straight, to Florida.

It was brutal, but not impossible.  And, for the record, there was only one driver (ME).  Switching off would make it a bit easier.

Next time, we drive to NC (should arrive just before midnight) around exit 121 and stop for the night...and then finish up the next day.  Be a little less brutal and since I can get the extra time off, it works out better for us.


----------



## dawz1026

LIIRISHMAN said:


> There are two schools of thought in regards to driving from NY to WDW. Here they are
> 1) Leave late night or early morning (2 a.m.) to avoid Baltimore and DC traffic jams that rival what we deal with here in NY everyday. This can allow you to make the drive down in 18-20 hrs and gives you the option of stopping in GA or Northern Fla late afternoon allowing for a easy 2-3 hour trip the next day
> 2)Driving down with the rush hour traffic in NY and dealing with the tail end of DC's morning rush,arriving in SC in the mid to late afternoon. I have driven down 3x and have used both styles. Driving straight through will kill your first day as you fall in to a bed as soon as you arrive. Since you'll be arriving around 9 p.m. it might be a good option for you. The second option allows you to make the driving a part of your vacation. Whatever way you choose have a safe trip.



think 3 am will get us out of dc? from long island?


----------



## Captain Hook

dawz1026 said:


> We leave at 3 also from Long Island NY ....We drive to GA for the  night or bravely go for it!




What part of GA are you planning on making it to? What do you think your ETA will be? We usually hit Santee, SC at 3:30-4:00, was wondering if I should push onto GA myself.


----------



## Captain Hook

pilferk said:


> Nice to see another nutmegger.
> 
> We leave about 12 hours later (between 1 and 2 PM, usually), to the same effect.  We just avoid the GW, and hit the Tappan Zee and Garden State.  Jersey Traffic seems to move faster than NYC traffic, usually.  We hit DC well after rush hour.



Try going onto the Henry Hudson it puts you right onto GW and avoids all the city traffic, on the way down


----------



## dawz1026

Captain Hook said:


> What part of GA are you planning on making it to? What do you think your ETA will be? We usually hit Santee, SC at 3:30-4:00, was wondering if I should push onto GA myself.



We left at 330 last year and hit MAJOR traffic in DC AND A MAJOR RAIN STORM IN mj which is what held us up from going faster.This year leaving at 200 am and we go to Brunswick GA which has a nice Holiday Inn with a great steak place and the next day is only a few hours to go!!!! it took us 16hrs with stops included from LI to Brunswick..and we stopped alot!


----------



## deltachi8

Thinking of Driving from Houston to WDW in October.  Anyone make the drive?  We most likely would leave about 4 PM on a Friday (after DS gets out of school) - what would be a good stopping point for the night?

Thanks!


----------



## LIIRISHMAN

You would probably be in Maryland and 1/2 hr away from D.C. We go down the Belt pkwy over the Verazzano to the Outer Bridge crossing. This will bring you to Exit 10 on the Turnpike. Figure an hour and 15 minute to the end of the TPK. I would try to leave by 2 a.m.. This will allow you the time needed to clear D.C.'s traffic. You then have the option of arriving in Ga. in the late afternoon or pushing on to Disney.I would stop in Ga. go for a swim eat a nice dinner and hit it early the next day for a nice 3 -4 hr trip to WDW. Whatever you do have a great trip.


----------



## Kimbere

tammyjeanm said:


> Hi Kimbere!  We are considering driving to WDW from Michigan in October 2008.  It will just be my husband and I.  We will be celebrating our 10yr Wedding Anniversary down there.  I am trying to make this trip as affordable as possible and it seems if we can get good gas mileage it will be cheaper than flying but definetly more time consuming.  We plan on driving straight through by taking turns.  Do you suppose you could let me know how you do on gas cost and mileage?  I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> As far as ideas to keep the young'ens busy...we always sang songs, played slug bug, I spy, tic-tac-toe, dots, and see who could blo the biggest bubble gum bubbles.  I hope these ideas help.




I'll post what it cost us when we get back.  I'm braced for a HUGE hit!!  It won't be pretty I"m sure.


----------



## Kimbere

JonS99 said:


> Its your trip, but I can't imagine stretching out that trip into 3 days like that, you are only doing about 400 miles each day.. Or are you doing other things on the way down?



Since we are pulling our camper, we'll need to stop for gas about every 250 miles or so.  Our friends made this trip from Chicago last year, pulling a camper, and they averaged only about 50 mph with all the stopping!!  Trust me, if it was my decison I'd be flying!!   Our plan is to get an early start driving in the mornings and then stop at dark to put the kids to bed and get some sleep!


----------



## keylimepie

We are driving from se Va..about 40 min from the va/nc border.  Now, we know going up to MD where the speed traps and cop spots are.  Basically the entire way up 17!lol. but how about going down to FL.  My dad says to watch out in sc, i think it was...maybe it -was ga?  My dh is from MD, and no one goes the speedlimit there, so I have to constantly be watching the spedometer.  So where do i need to watch it the most!?  Any stretches that police patrol the most? Also we are leavign on a sun morn about 5-6 am.  is traffic usually pretty ok on sundays, and any areas where traffic might suck?  Any good stopping points.  We will prob make the first stop at SOuth of the Border.  any good spots to stop at to stretch in the GA area. I really would love Savannah, but no way am I going there for just an hr!!!!Maybe on the way home.....


----------



## JimFitz

We leave tomorrow and drive from New Jersey.  We did this two years ago and went straight through.  We are going straight through down but stopping overnight on the way home.

Jim


----------



## dawz1026

JimFitz said:


> We leave tomorrow and drive from New Jersey.  We did this two years ago and went straight through.  We are going straight through down but stopping overnight on the way home.
> 
> Jim



enjoy!


----------



## dawz1026

keylimepie said:


> We are driving from se Va..about 40 min from the va/nc border.  Now, we know going up to MD where the speed traps and cop spots are.  Basically the entire way up 17!lol. but how about going down to FL.  My dad says to watch out in sc, i think it was...maybe it -was ga?  My dh is from MD, and no one goes the speedlimit there, so I have to constantly be watching the spedometer.  So where do i need to watch it the most!?  Any stretches that police patrol the most? Also we are leavign on a sun morn about 5-6 am.  is traffic usually pretty ok on sundays, and any areas where traffic might suck?  Any good stopping points.  We will prob make the first stop at SOuth of the Border.  any good spots to stop at to stretch in the GA area. I really would love Savannah, but no way am I going there for just an hr!!!!Maybe on the way home.....



we were shocked that people were blowing past us and cops and we were doing 80! speed limit is 60 down there but it seems 90 is the going speed lol


----------



## Flyerfan

JimFitz said:


> We leave tomorrow and drive from New Jersey.  We did this two years ago and went straight through.  We are going straight through down but stopping overnight on the way home.
> 
> Jim



When do you leave from NJ?  Do you have two drivers?  We are in eastern PA, about 90 mi. from Philly and stop one time.  Just DH and I and driving straight thru has been mentioned, but I'm not sure about it.    Just curious how you go about it.


----------



## triplefigs

How many tolls, WHERE, and how much $$ will we need for the tolls driving from Atlanta to WDW?  Thanks!


----------



## cruiz2007

We Are Driving Down In April Are There Any Hotels Around Ga Or Carolina's Anyone Recommends?


Thanks


----------



## sticker231

Flyerfan said:


> When do you leave from NJ?  Do you have two drivers?  We are in eastern PA, about 90 mi. from Philly and stop one time.  Just DH and I and driving straight thru has been mentioned, but I'm not sure about it.    Just curious how you go about it.



We drove from Jersey in October and I drove straight through.  We live by LBI and it took us 16 1/2 hours each way.  We left around 7:30 pm on the way down and 5 am on the way home.  By leaving early evening, you are way past DC and a large chunk of the driving is done before most people are waking up.


----------



## thomasclan85

Thanks for posting this. We're driving from south central Virginia (less than 30 miles from the North Carolina state line). We're driving straight through (getting a couple hours sleep before leaving). We're leaving at 10 pm on Dec. 2nd and renting a van at RDU airport,taking #1 south to Laurinburg, N.C. to pick up my mom then I-95 south straight to I-4 to Disney World. There's some great info from this link and will help out a lot. I'll be doing most of the driving because my hubby is a truck driver and is looking forward to NOT driving.  We're stopping in Brunswick, Georgia at a Ryan's (1 hour break) to each lunch before continuing to WDW. That way we'll be ready to hit the parks after checkin without having to take time to eat. Hubby WILL be taking over the driver's seat when we leave Brunswick because the traffic is heavier and I'm a little nervous driving in really heavy traffic. We did our driving schedule using Microsoft Streets & Trips 2007. I allowed for 45 minutes to rent the van and transfer our belongings. I allowed 30 minutes to transfer my mom's stuff and take a short break. Then I put in a 15 minutes break every 2 hours (may not need it). We'll stop and eat breakfast between 7 and 8 am then lunch as I stated above. 
Arrival time- 2:03 pm- 1 hour before checkin.  
Total miles = 718.2 and 16 hours
I'm pretty sure though the hours will be less. It didn't take us that long on our last trip there. That's just the time Microsoft S&T says it takes. I got free state maps for N.C., S.C., GA, and FL from each state department of tourism. Now all we have to do is wait,  wait,  wait   until December.......Anyway, thanks for the link!!


----------



## Disneynutbsv

We've got four weeks to go before we head out!  
Ideas of things to do before we go?

We are going to get a full size spare before we go, any other ideas of how to get our car ready?  We have a 2007 Grand Caravan


----------



## LIIRISHMAN

Disneynutbsv said:


> We've got four weeks to go before we head out!
> Ideas of things to do before we go?
> 
> We are going to get a full size spare before we go, any other ideas of how to get our car ready?  We have a 2007 Grand Caravan



I would defenitely check your radiator coolant. Also your hoses and belt for your A/C compressor.Check your tires making sure the tires are ok. Good luck and have a great WDW Vacation!


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Aaaaaaaaah, I wish it was a wdw vacation!  Its not, we are cruising on Royal Caribbean, but I'm here on the dis so much that I just used their transport forum.


----------



## pilferk

Just in case anyone is heading down from NY, NJ, CT and all points north of there on I-95 over the next few days:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23684974/

Looks like there is a good chunk of 95 closed through Philly.  I know a LOT of people avoid that stretch of 95 anyway, and go around, but just in case....


----------



## tlmy234

We will be leaving in less than 3 weeks for our first trip to DW.  We will be driving and are hoping to go straight thru then stay off property in Altamonte Springs the night before.   A few quick questions...

Our AAA trip tic came back with a route of 81-66-17-95 which I've seen on here a few times, is this the best route?  What is 81-77-26-95 in comparison?  We are leaving on a Friday around 3pm and driving thru the night so morning rush hours and big city traffic shouldn't be as much of a problem.

Also,  I mapquested Altamonte Springs to DW and it said that it was 45 minutes...is this pretty accurate?  We plan on hitting a park on Sunday and would prefer to get there early after hopefully getting a good nights sleep (after a LONG drive).

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Luvamouse

I am one who has done the 81-77-26-95 route.  We live just off of 95 in Rhode Island and use it to travel in the NE here, so I was eager NOT to use it on the trip.  We loved the 81...route.  I found it to have no tolls until we were in FL, significantly less traffic, great views and for that alone would go this way.  For us, it made the trip approximately 102 miles longer to avoid 95 from Eastern CT on, but the fact that we hit NO traffic and not 1 accident made all the difference.  I truly cannot say enough good about our experiences on this route.  The lack of any big cities from Harrisburg to Charlotte, SC ( still neither are real big) was great.  The first traffic we really hit was on 95 in Florida.  It was like being back in the NE!

We drive about 26,000 miles per year and do a lot of long trips (1,000 miles+), so I didn't avoid 95 because we are _uncomfortable_ with driving, rather that we have enough experience to _prefer_ alternate routes.  One of the biggies for me was that when I plugged it into the AAA online Trip Tiks, all these travel warnings would come up for am/pm.  That and all the toll road flags-- tolls can slow you up too, even with an EZ Pass. 

I think sometimes the shortest distance between 2 points really isn't in the end.  The steady driving with lack of heavy traffic or 'stop and go' made this, in my opinion, the quicker route.  In fact friends who followed the straight 95 route from our town last month actually had just as long a drive time as we did and they didn't hit any major delays such as accidents on their trip, so I guess a lot is chance also.

Either way you choose to go, enjoy the trip there as well-- it is a fun part of the vacation for us.  And have a great trip at WDW!


----------



## bear74

Has anyone driven from Texas to Disney?? It seems like most of the post are from the Northeast. We are driving in Aug. '08 from the Austin area and I was wondering if anyone has ever done this. We are thinking of driving straight through, looks like it will be around 17 Hrs according to Mapquest.  Throw in potty stops and gas stops.


----------



## katybugsmom

Hi everyone!
Has anyone stayed recently at an inexpensive hotel on I-95 between Brunswick, GA and Jacksonville, FL?  We are driving down to WDW in June and are only 8 1/2 hours away (we're in SC), but due to major back issues (had back surgery in December  )  I can only drive/ride 4 to 5 hours max per day.  My DH and I have two children: DD9 and DS 3.  I would like to get as close to Jacksonville as we can.  We are in the middle of potty-training our DS 3 so I can only imagine how many stops we will have to make along I-95!!!!  
We had thought about getting one of those coupon books you see everywhere and staying at one of the hotels listed, but you just never know what you are going to get.  Has anyone tried this?  We are open to any and all suggestions!!!!  Thanks in advance for any help you are able to give!


----------



## MinMouse

katybugsmom said:


> Hi everyone!
> Has anyone stayed recently at an inexpensive hotel on I-95 between Brunswick, GA and Jacksonville, FL?  We are driving down to WDW in June and are only 8 1/2 hours away (we're in SC), but due to major back issues (had back surgery in December  )  I can only drive/ride 4 to 5 hours max per day.  My DH and I have two children: DD9 and DS 3.  I would like to get as close to Jacksonville as we can.  We are in the middle of potty-training our DS 3 so I can only imagine how many stops we will have to make along I-95!!!!



Katybugsmom -- we have stayed at a Wingate Inn in Jacksonville off exit 344 of I95.  It ran us about $85 per night (that was including the state and city tax). It did include a free continental breakfast --- they have the waffle maker too so it is really a nice breakfast. We have stayed there twice on our trips to Florida. It's less than four hours on to Disney.


----------



## katybugsmom

Thanks!   I'll keep that one in mind!


----------



## arkansas mom

Has anyone here driven from Little Rock--or Arkansas in general?  I'd love to get some tips before I begin planning. 
We'll probably drive most of the way and leave a 4 or 5 hour drive for the second travel day.
What's your favorite route?  What's your total drive time?  Favorite stops?


----------



## Tomh

We are planning a trip to WDW in August, and will be driving from the Mid Hudson Valley area of New York.  I personally have never driven any farther South than the middle of New Jersey, so this will be a new experience for me.  We were planning on crossing the Hudson at the Bear Mountain bridge, then taking the Palisades Parkway to 87, Garden State Parkway, NJ Turnpike, to 95.  Our plan is to leave here at about 4:00 am on a Monday.  I figured that way, we will make it past the NYC / NJ area before the morning commute gets into full swing.

We plan on spending the night in Florence SC, which I figured we would reach around 6:30 - 7:00, then starting out at about 6:00 the next morning and arriving in Orlando at about 4:00.  Does anyone see any major flaws in this plan?  Have I missed something important?


----------



## katybugsmom

Tomh,
Where are you guys staying in Florence?  I only live about 20 minutes from there!  Depending on where you are staying please be careful!!  They have had a lot of car break-ins around the hotels in the past year.  This can happen anywhere I know, but I wouldn't feel right not saying something.  Hope you guys have a great trip!  If you are staying on Highway 52 the Ruby Tuesday's and FATZ Cafe are good places to eat.  If you are staying on the I-20 exit, Outback, Ruby Tuesday's Olive Garden etc. are good places.  Also, The Western Sizzlin has a good inexpensive buffet and their steaks are great!
Let me know if I can tell you anything else about the area!


----------



## Tomh

Thanks for the warning.  We intend to stay at the Econolodge North on West Lucas, at US 52, and was thinking that we might eat at the Ruby Tuesday's.


----------



## DisneyBound408

Can anyone suggest a place to stay coming back from Orlando to Long Island next month?  We're taking autotrain down and driving back (1st trip!)  Where will we be at about the 12 hour mark?  What is a good time to leave Orlando and head north?

Thanks!


----------



## pilferk

DisneyBound408 said:


> Can anyone suggest a place to stay coming back from Orlando to Long Island next month?  We're taking autotrain down and driving back (1st trip!)  Where will we be at about the 12 hour mark?  What is a good time to leave Orlando and head north?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm assuming you mean on the drive back, not the drive from Long Island to the autotrain. 

North Carolina...either exit 121 or 173...would be my suggestion.

I've said it elsewhere in this thread, but it bears repeating: AVOID exit 145. Not nice, IMHO.

That will get you around 10 to 11 hours into the drive....maybe a little more or less depending on your stopping pattern.


----------



## kiingor

Tomh said:


> We are planning a trip to WDW in August, and will be driving from the Mid Hudson Valley area of New York.  I personally have never driven any farther South than the middle of New Jersey, so this will be a new experience for me.  We were planning on crossing the Hudson at the Bear Mountain bridge, then taking the Palisades Parkway to 87, Garden State Parkway, NJ Turnpike, to 95.  Our plan is to leave here at about 4:00 am on a Monday.  I figured that way, we will make it past the NYC / NJ area before the morning commute gets into full swing.
> 
> We plan on spending the night in Florence SC, which I figured we would reach around 6:30 - 7:00, then starting out at about 6:00 the next morning and arriving in Orlando at about 4:00.  Does anyone see any major flaws in this plan?  Have I missed something important?



I just came back from my drive last week from NJ.   I left saturday morning 8:30am -  got to daytona beach at midnight - stayed at days inn there.  Checked out next morning and went right to the beach for a bit.  left daytona beach at noon and head to disney ( 1hr drive) and got there at 1pm.  I was gonna go start late sat. night and go straight and arrive at disney sunday noon or evening.. but decided to get a bid of a rest and beach so i can have a fresh start on sunday for disney.


----------



## DisneyBound408

pilferk said:


> I'm assuming you mean on the drive back, not the drive from Long Island to the autotrain.
> 
> North Carolina...either exit 121 or 173...would be my suggestion.
> 
> I've said it elsewhere in this thread, but it bears repeating: AVOID exit 145. Not nice, IMHO.
> 
> That will get you around 10 to 11 hours into the drive....maybe a little more or less depending on your stopping pattern.




Thanks for your quick response!  Yes, I was referring to driving back.   Do you know how much further VA is from exit 173?  We're really trying to get as many hours in on Day 1 coming back.

Thanks again!


----------



## katybugsmom

Tomh,
Just went by there today-both kids had to go to the pediatrician!! 
I have to go back by Hwy.52 Wednesday if you would like me to check out the hotel.  It's rather old and I don't know what the rooms would be like.  There is a hotel next to Ruby Tuesday's that's much newer and looks to be in better shape.  I can check the name of that hotel if you like.  Just let me know.  Have a great day!


----------



## pilferk

DisneyBound408 said:


> Thanks for your quick response!  Yes, I was referring to driving back.   Do you know how much further VA is from exit 173?  We're really trying to get as many hours in on Day 1 coming back.
> 
> Thanks again!



Coming North from Orlando, you're about 7 to 8 miles from the VA border....not very far at all.


----------



## Tomh

katybugsmom said:


> Tomh,
> There is a hotel next to Ruby Tuesday's that's much newer and looks to be in better shape.  I can check the name of that hotel if you like.  Just let me know.  Have a great day!



Yes, do get the name for me.  I'm not sure if I'll change the reservations or not, but it is at least worth looking into.  Really, we aren't planning on spending any time there, just a place to flop for the night.  We'll have a long day prior to that, driving from 4:00 am until around 6:30 or 7:00 pm, and intend to be back on the road 6:00 the next morning.

The hotel we stay at in Orlando is a bit more important, as I want the kids to be able to get some time in the pool, and we need to really get a good night's sleep there to be ready for the park the next morning.

I hope the kids are better soon!  I've got one sick right now too.  When the kids aren't feeling well, no one feels well!


----------



## DisneyBound408

pilferk said:


> Coming North from Orlando, you're about 7 to 8 miles from the VA border....not very far at all.



Thanks!  I was checking a map and I'm thinking we'll try to get to Chester, VA.  It seems there are alot of hotels off of exit 61.


----------



## katybugsmom

Tomh,
I'll get the name of the hotel for you.  I'll post it here for you late Wednesday afternoon or early evening.  Have a great night!


----------



## Tomh

Thanks katybugsmom


----------



## mickeyluv

We'll be driving down to Cape Canaveral on July 2nd from Eastern NC (Greenville, NC).  We'll be taking I-95 most of the way.  Does anyone know the halfway point (area)?  I'm thinking maybe Savannah Georgia area.  What is the best website to use for me to find a good hotel just off of I-95?


----------



## pilferk

DisneyBound408 said:


> Thanks!  I was checking a map and I'm thinking we'll try to get to Chester, VA.  It seems there are alot of hotels off of exit 61.



You'll find a pretty good exit guide right here on the Dis main site:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/Transportation/Driving_to_Florida.htm

We come to and from CT...and leave around 2 PM (down and back).  For us, those NC exits are the perfect stops...not too long, not to short...but your mileage, literally, may vary.  We've got young kids, so that effects us some.


----------



## pbharris4

mickeyluv said:


> We'll be driving down to Cape Canaveral on July 2nd from Eastern NC (Greenville, NC).  We'll be taking I-95 most of the way.  Does anyone know the halfway point (area)?  I'm thinking maybe Savannah Georgia area.  What is the best website to use for me to find a good hotel just off of I-95?



Brunswick, GA which is an hour south of Savannah is a nice quiet area and not as touristy. We used to stop at Savannah all the time and I love it, but just too crowded. We aim to stop at Brunswick now and there's a newer Holiday Inn and Country Inn & Suites there right off I-95. Both in a safe area. We stay at the Holiday Inn..I love the beds at that one. I mostly use www.TripAdvisor.com for opinions and sometimes book through there or the actual hotel website wherever the better deal is.


----------



## katybugsmom

Tomh,
Sorry I couldn't respond until now.  I went by the Econo Lodge this evening and I don't know if I would stay there or not.  It's a much older motel behind a Waffle House-very dark and dreary looking. Not much lighting at all.   If I had seen it for the first time tonight and I needed a place to stay I would look somewhere else.  The hotel beside Ruby Tuesday's is Best Western.  Looks clean, neat with lots of lighting at night.  There's also a Super 8 right next to the Cracker Barrel too.  I would look up both of those on www.tripadvisor.com and see what you come up with.  Good luck!!!!


----------



## katybugsmom

PBHarris,
I have stayed many times in Brunswick as a single person on my way to and from Orlando-I worked there for a time right after college.  I never had a moments trouble there.  Very nice and quiet.  Easy on and off I-95.   Hope you guys have a great trip!!!


----------



## HolidayRoad

I have been driving to WDW pretty regularly from Massachusetts, about every year. I am sick of the traffic along the way, the basic AAA trip tick way. I have read about alternative ways that seem pretty cool, on this thread, going 84 to 81 then 64 over to 95 again thereby avoiding NJ and some other big cities, sounds pretty good to me. My question is for those that have driven both ways, the basic AAA route and this alternative route. What are the pluses and minuses of each? How much longer does the alternative route take? I'm heading out three weeks from tomorrow and I'm just trying to make the best decision possible. Thanks so much for your help and guidance.


----------



## Tomh

Thanks katybugsmom, I will look into those two hotels.


----------



## cruiz2007

Does anyone know if ez-pass works in other States out of the Tri-State area?

Driving from NJ to Disney in April.

Thanks
Cathie


----------



## missy2217

EZ Pass is good in most states travelling south on 95.  NO GOOD in Florida though on toll roads!


----------



## MinMouse

cruiz2007 said:


> Does anyone know if ez-pass works in other States out of the Tri-State area?
> 
> Driving from NJ to Disney in April.
> 
> Thanks
> Cathie



There are no tolls past MD on I-95 We were totally floored about that on our first trip down. We were prepared with change on our first trip and didn't need it at all. We take I-95 to I-4 (also not a toll road). Florida does not accept EZ Pass on the Beachline (formerly the Bee Line) or the Florida Turnpike.


----------



## killian_red

so much good info on this site.....


----------



## katybugsmom

Tomh,
Your welcome!  Happy to help a fellow DIS member!


----------



## Ham Ham

HolidayRoad said:


> I have been driving to WDW pretty regularly from Massachusetts, about every year. I am sick of the traffic along the way, the basic AAA trip tick way. I have read about alternative ways that seem pretty cool, on this thread, going 84 to 81 then 64 over to 95 again thereby avoiding NJ and some other big cities, sounds pretty good to me. My question is for those that have driven both ways, the basic AAA route and this alternative route. What are the pluses and minuses of each? How much longer does the alternative route take? I'm heading out three weeks from tomorrow and I'm just trying to make the best decision possible. Thanks so much for your help and guidance.



If I may suggest. Stay on I-81 until I-77 south to I-26 east to I-95 south. Much less traffic and trucks than on I-95. Avoid charlotte during rush hour although nothing like traffic around NYC or DC.


----------



## mudman

katybugsmom said:


> Tomh,
> Where are you guys staying in Florence?  I only live about 20 minutes from there!  Depending on where you are staying please be careful!!  They have had a lot of car break-ins around the hotels in the past year.  This can happen anywhere I know, but I wouldn't feel right not saying something.  Hope you guys have a great trip!  If you are staying on Highway 52 the Ruby Tuesday's and FATZ Cafe are good places to eat.  If you are staying on the I-20 exit, Outback, Ruby Tuesday's Olive Garden etc. are good places.  Also, The Western Sizzlin has a good inexpensive buffet and their steaks are great!
> Let me know if I can tell you anything else about the area!



Katybugsmom,
Can you tell me anything abouth Holiday Inn Express in Florence (exit 170@HWY 327 Williston Road).  We've stayed there in the past and liked the hotel, but wondering now about the car breaks you report. Is this an okay area? It would be devastating to have this happen!!! 

THANKS!


----------



## katybugsmom

mudman said:


> Katybugsmom,
> Can you tell me anything abouth Holiday Inn Express in Florence (exit 170@HWY 327 Williston Road).  We've stayed there in the past and liked the hotel, but wondering now about the car breaks you report. Is this an okay area? It would be devastating to have this happen!!!
> 
> THANKS!



You should be fine!   Most of the break-ins have been in and around the Hwy. 52 area.  These break-ins have been few and far between, but they always seem to happen in the same general area.  It's pretty quiet where you're staying except for the Pilot station next door, but it's well lit so they get a lot of traffic at all hours of the night!  Hope you guys have a great trip!  Be safe!


----------



## mudman

katybugsmom said:


> You should be fine!   Most of the break-ins have been in and around the Hwy. 52 area.  These break-ins have been few and far between, but they always seem to happen in the same general area.  It's pretty quiet where you're staying except for the Pilot station next door, but it's well lit so they get a lot of traffic at all hours of the night!  Hope you guys have a great trip!  Be safe!



Thanks for putting my mind at ease!
Take Care,


----------



## minnierealtor

We have driven from NH the I-84 to I-81 and not connecting with I-95 until South Carolina for several years on our way to DVC Hilton Head.  It does add a bit more mileage but the stress of the drive is much less.  Also, you are less likely to get stuck on accident back-ups and such on this route.  We are attempting to drive all the way to Orlando in April.  It usually takes about 1 3/4 days to get to Hilton Head and we are adding about 5 hours to get to Orlando.  Good luck on your trip.


----------



## Captain Hook

We are taking 95 straight down, stopping over in Santee,S.C.. Leaving at 3 AM, Friday morning.


----------



## pilferk

Captain Hook said:


> We are taking 95 straight down, stopping over in Santee,S.C.. Leaving at 3 AM, Friday morning.



Hey Captain!

I've done the drive from CT, too....a number of times now.  We go a slightly different way (we leave late in the day, around 2 PM, and during the week) down, though.  We hit 84, to 684 to 287 (and the Tappen Zee Bridge), to the Garden State, and then pick up 95 from there.  That way we avoid NYC altogether....no matter when we go, if I try to go through the city, we always seem to get stuck in traffic.

Given when you're going, though, straight 95 should work fine for you!


----------



## wedindis'00

We are driving down from MA via 84-81-77-26-95 we plan on leaving Thursday afternoon about 2 on 4/17 and getting to Hagerstown MD to spend the night.  We are then going on Friday to try to get to Savanah GA  leaving us a short ride Saturday to get to Disney. We are a family of 4 myself DW and 2yr old DD's

so let me ask.....

 with friday being so long can anyone recommend some "stretch" stops i.e. a school playground or a restaurant with play area like the golden arches along that route

thanks


----------



## Kimbere

Kimbere said:


> I'll post what it cost us when we get back.  I'm braced for a HUGE hit!!  It won't be pretty I"m sure.



Okay we are back and have our fuel totals.    It was actually better than we anticipated.  

$ 834.53 Fuel
   8.66MPG
$ 3.24 Avg PPG
2232  Total Miles
257.651  Total Gallons

We had a very smooth drive both ways and excellent weather.  The only traffic we hit (which was AWFUL) was in Atlanta.  Holy crap!  It took us 2.5 hours to go 50 miles.  Yes, I was ready to kill someone.    Next trip down we will plan to hit the Atlanta area at night.  They are doing construction and it is a nightmare.  If you are heading down and need to go thru the Atlanta area, I highly suggest finding an alternate.  Even on the way down it took us an hour to get thru and that was mid-day.  Happy driving!!


----------



## pilferk

Kimbere said:


> Okay we are back and have our fuel totals.    It was actually better than we anticipated.
> 
> $ 834.53 Fuel
> * 8.66MPG*
> $ 3.24 Avg PPG
> 2232  Total Miles
> 257.651  Total Gallons
> 
> We had a very smooth drive both ways and excellent weather.  The only traffic we hit (which was AWFUL) was in Atlanta.  Holy crap!  It took us 2.5 hours to go 50 miles.  Yes, I was ready to kill someone.    Next trip down we will plan to hit the Atlanta area at night.  They are doing construction and it is a nightmare.  If you are heading down and need to go thru the Atlanta area, I highly suggest finding an alternate.  Even on the way down it took us an hour to get thru and that was mid-day.  Happy driving!!



OUCH!  Less than 9 MPG?  Pulling that camper really killed your gas mileage, huh?


----------



## Kimbere

Yep, it really does kill the mileage.  But, it's soooooo worth it!!


----------



## pilferk

Kimbere said:


> Yep, it really does kill the mileage.  But, it's soooooo worth it!!



Yeah....figuring you have your "hotel room" with you the entire way.

I'd guess the reduction in gas mileage was MORE than offset by the savings you'd spend on hotel rooms, etc.

I mean, I couldn't drive AND pay for my room(s) for your total fuel cost.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

We have less than 3 weeks to go and I'm so nervous about driving!  I'm just worried about gas  prices jumping

Oil is getting changed next week, winter tires are coming off as well, hubby just needs to check other little things...

Can't wait!


----------



## disneydaddvc

Has anyone stayed at the Hampton Inn off I95 in Lumberton NC ? My family and I will be driving to HH and want to stop one night. I have not booked yet.  $113.00 a night.      thanks for any help


----------



## java

disneydaddvc said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hampton Inn off I95 in Lumberton NC ? My family and I will be driving to HH and want to stop one night. I have not booked yet.  $113.00 a night.      thanks for any help


Ok the hotels all kind of blur together but I know we stayed there at least once and it was fine.


----------



## 2xDisneyDad

disneydaddvc said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hampton Inn off I95 in Lumberton NC ? My family and I will be driving to HH and want to stop one night. I have not booked yet.  $113.00 a night.      thanks for any help


We always stay at the Fairfield Marriott in Lumberton and have no complaints.


----------



## katybugsmom

You should be fine at the Hampton Inn.  The area at that exit has seen a lot of growth in the last 5 years.  I live about 30 minutes from Lumberton, but have traveled back and forth to shop or dine there all my life.
If you can drive about an 45 minutes to an hour more you can stay at the I-20 exit in Florence County.  It has grown tremendously in the last two years.  There are 4-5 new hotels as well as a lot of choices for dining.  Outback, Lone Star Steakhouse, Olive Garden, Ruby Tuesday's, Shoneys, IHOP, Red Lobster, and Western Sizzlin(if your family likes buffets-it's very good and their steaks are good too) .  There's a mall at this exit too.   The Hwy. 52 exit is okay too, but most of the hotels are older.  
I'm not trying to promote Florence in any way-I don't live there, but it is a nice area to spend the night.  Hope this helps!   Enjoy your trip!


----------



## disneydaddvc

Thanks everyone


----------



## fmawyer

For those coming from the north on I-81 once you enter Virginia .A quicker route instead of taking 81 all the way to I-64 then coming across to I-95.I would suggest taking I-81 to I-66 which you'll run into just south of Winchester,VA.Follow I-66 to route 17 which will take you to I-95 at the 133 exit.Once on 95 your less than an hour from Richmond,Va.If your looking for somewhere to stop for the night exit 61/route 10 chester/hopewell.Or colonial heights I cant remember exit# but the sign says temple ave.Go to the mall complex theres plenty to eat and a Hilton buy circuit city.These are all safe areas to stay


----------



## Captain Hook

disneydaddvc said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hampton Inn off I95 in Lumberton NC ? My family and I will be driving to HH and want to stop one night. I have not booked yet.  $113.00 a night.      thanks for any help



Try the FFLD INN, we just came back and at $85 a night you cant beat it. Great clean room and breakfast in the AM.


----------



## cruisinpan55

disneydaddvc said:


> Has anyone stayed at the Hampton Inn off I95 in Lumberton NC ? My family and I will be driving to HH and want to stop one night. I have not booked yet.  $113.00 a night.      thanks for any help



We have stayed at many Hampton Inns on 95. We like those best and have not had a bad stay at any of them. I believe we stayed there once. Should be fine. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## aloha96743

Am not certain if this is somewhere in these 75 pages.  Does anyone have a preference taking the toll road or I95?  Besides not having to pay the toll, is there another reason, we should take I95?  Is there a certain time we should leave by for any reason?  Flying into Miami on Tuesday and will be traveling to WDW on a Wednesday then leaving on Saturday back to  Miami to jump on a cruise to the Caribbean.  Sounds like an amazingly exhausting schedule  but since we are on the East Coast, thought we might as well do everything this one time.


----------



## Ham Ham

I-95 can be a mess all the way up to West Palm Beach from Miami.
The Florida Turnpike is more direct from Fort Pierce to WDW. 
Never done the drive myself so you check out a map and hopefully folks who've done the drive will post.


----------



## aloha96743

Thanks Ham Ham!  Hopefully others will post.  Appreciate your information


----------



## dogodisney

Kimbere said:


> Okay we are back and have our fuel totals.    It was actually better than we anticipated.
> 
> $ 834.53 Fuel
> 8.66MPG
> $ 3.24 Avg PPG
> 2232  Total Miles
> 257.651  Total Gallons
> 
> We had a very smooth drive both ways and excellent weather.  The only traffic we hit (which was AWFUL) was in Atlanta.  Holy crap!  It took us 2.5 hours to go 50 miles.  Yes, I was ready to kill someone.    Next trip down we will plan to hit the Atlanta area at night.  They are doing construction and it is a nightmare.  If you are heading down and need to go thru the Atlanta area, I highly suggest finding an alternate.  Even on the way down it took us an hour to get thru and that was mid-day.  Happy driving!!



To avoid traffic it is best to drive through Atlanta at night after 8 pm or early morning before 5. But these times also depend on if there are any events taking place.
Constuction is usually done at night or on weekends . There is too much traffic during the weekdays to do it.  
It is best to check http://www.georgia-navigator.com/ before you leave on you trip. 
This site is good for anyone travelling through Georgia.


----------



## mafibisha

Anyone with any advice about avoiding the VA tunnel on I77 that always has one lane closed? The one going into WV? Sometimes its backed up for miles. Whenever we go that way - for any trip - its ALWAYS awful.

Advice from any locals, or anyone in the know?

TIA soo much.


----------



## thomasclan85

hannahsmomma said:


> I am leaving next weekend for disney from Chesapeake VA, and it will take us at least 13 hours to get there.  There is really no part of VA that will allow you  to get to Disney in 10 hours.  At least I don't think so.  Hope that helps,



You're right. We live just about as close to the Virginia/North Carolina border as you can get (12 miles) and we drove in May 2005 and it took us a little about 12 hours to drive straight through (with bathroom breaks). We took naps before leaving though so we didn't get tired. I'm a night person so driving late nights works great for me. After picking up a van from Budget at RDU, we stayed on I 95-south until we got to Florida.


----------



## JonS99

How has Atlanta area traffic been on the weekends because of the construction? We are heading down in a few weeks, will be hitting Atlanta after lunch on a Saturday..


----------



## gw_lit

arkansas mom said:


> Has anyone here driven from Little Rock--or Arkansas in general?  I'd love to get some tips before I begin planning.
> We'll probably drive most of the way and leave a 4 or 5 hour drive for the second travel day.
> What's your favorite route?  What's your total drive time?  Favorite stops?



Hi Arkansas Mom!

We're driving down to WDW from Little Rock at the end of May.  I'm still trying to figure out the best route too.  I know we'll go to Memphis, take US 78 down to Birmingham, but after that I'm unsure.  Some have told me to continue on US 280 through Alabama into Georgia (GA520) and then meet up with I75 at Tifton, GA.  Or take US 280 through Alabama, get GA96 at Columbus, Georgia and then take that over to I75 north of Perry, GA.  Or just take I20 east out of Birmingham to Atlanta, take I285 around Atlanta and then head south on I75.

Of course, I've also had people tell me to wiggle down like you're going to the Redneck Riviera, get on I10 around Mobile and take that east to I75.

Heck, every online mapping program shows different "best" routes and different times for even the same route.  So I'm really not sure which way we're going.  All I know is we have the Hampton Inn reserved in Perry, GA, leaving us about 5 hours driving to WDW the second day!


----------



## backinoz

We're driving from WDW to Beech Mtn NC to spend Christmas with family, leaving WDW around 7pm on the 23 Dec, and only want to drive for a couple of hours before stopping for the night.

Where should we stop?  Any particular hotel/motel you'd reccommend (or wouldn't)?

We don't want to go far off the I95, as will just get up and go the next morning to finish the trip.  

Are we going to need to book in advance being so close to Christmas, or can we just 'wing it' and stop whenever?  

We only fly into Orlando 24 hours earlier (after 26+ hours on and off planes from Australia) - which is why we think we'll only be up for a couple of hours driving on the 23rd.

Thanks!


----------



## Opie Juan Cannoli

bump


----------



## Opie Juan Cannoli

bump


----------



## MinMouse

backinoz said:


> We're driving from WDW to Beech Mtn NC to spend Christmas with family, leaving WDW around 7pm on the 23 Dec, and only want to drive for a couple of hours before stopping for the night.
> 
> Where should we stop?  Any particular hotel/motel you'd reccommend (or wouldn't)?
> 
> We don't want to go far off the I95, as will just get up and go the next morning to finish the trip.
> 
> Are we going to need to book in advance being so close to Christmas, or can we just 'wing it' and stop whenever?
> 
> We only fly into Orlando 24 hours earlier (after 26+ hours on and off planes from Australia) - which is why we think we'll only be up for a couple of hours driving on the 23rd.
> 
> Thanks!



We have stayed at Wingate Inn (on Lenoir Avenue) in Jacksonville, Fl several times on our way to WDW. It's a nice hotel with a free continental breakfast in the a.m. It's off exit 344 of I-95 (probably about 3 1/2 hours from WDW). I would definitely make plans early. We traveled home on the 22nd and found it a challenge to find a place to stay. Traffic is also very heavy headed north.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Pilferk, I saw where you posted to avoid Exit 145 for stopping.  Is that just for sleeping or all stops.  We were thnking about stopping at the Denny's there for breakfast on a Saturday morning for our trip.  Thanks.


----------



## pilferk

PoohBuddy said:


> Pilferk, I saw where you posted to avoid Exit 145 for stopping.  Is that just for sleeping or all stops.  We were thnking about stopping at the Denny's there for breakfast on a Saturday morning for our trip.  Thanks.



145 in North Carolina....

DEFINITELY for sleeping, but I'd say for just about anything, if you have better options.

It's not quite "seedy".  But it's close enough that I wouldn't want to stop there.  Everything is pretty run down, and both the Denny's and the Waffle House had seen better days.  

We elected to go north (we were heading home) about 30 miles, to exit 173, for breakfast.  There was a REALLY good selection there, including a Cracker Barrel, a Shoney's, and a Waffle House....all looked in VERY good shape from the outside.  The Cracker Barrel was pristine, on the inside, as well.  

If you're dead set on Denny's, there's one off of 121 that is much newer, nicer, and in a better area.


----------



## PoohBuddy

Thanks for the help.


----------



## backinoz

MinMouse said:


> We have stayed at Wingate Inn (on Lenoir Avenue) in Jacksonville, Fl several times on our way to WDW. It's a nice hotel with a free continental breakfast in the a.m. It's off exit 344 of I-95 (probably about 3 1/2 hours from WDW). I would definitely make plans early. We traveled home on the 22nd and found it a challenge to find a place to stay. Traffic is also very heavy headed north.




Thanks MinMouse, it's a bit further out that I'd like but at least it's one confirmed option - much appreiated.

Anyone have suggestions for something closer to WDW?

Cheers.


----------



## MinMouse

backinoz said:


> Thanks MinMouse, it's a bit further out that I'd like but at least it's one confirmed option - much appreiated.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for something closer to WDW?
> 
> Cheers.



I wasn't sure how far you wanted to travel. We also have stayed in Lake Mary, Fl (about 45 minutes from WDW) in a LaQuinta. It's off exit 98 of I-4. It also has a nice continental breakfast. That would be a much closer option.


----------



## OklahomaTourist

Hello, All...

Our family is planning its return trip to Disneyworld next month!!!! We're about to burst at the seams with excitement.

We're driving from central Oklahoma, heading east on I-40 to Memphis, then down 78 to Birmingham. We're planning a stopover in Memphis mid-day to visit the Mud Island museum before heading to Birmingham for the evening. That's day one. Day two is Birmingham to Tifton, then south into Orlando. 

We took a different route on our last trip in '01, where we headed from Memphis to Huntsville, Alabama, to tour the space museum, which was really disappointing. Not doing that again, and saving a day en route.

I contemplated the south/gulf route, going down I-35 to Dallas, then heading east through Louisiana and the lower gulf route into Orlando. I opted not to take that route because I didn't want to parallel the Gulf the whole way.

We are, as most everyone else, counting the days - we leave in just under six weeks!!!! WOOHOOO

-OT


----------



## PoohBuddy

Does anyone know if there is a difference taking the Fort McHenry Tunnel vs the Harbor Tunnel in Baltimore?  We are driving down from the Philly area, leaving around 2:00 AM on a Saturday.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ham Ham

http://www.roadstothefuture.com/Fort_McHenry_Tunnel.html
http://www.mdta.state.md.us/mdta/se...url=/TollFacilities/BaltimoreHarborTunnel.jsp

I-95 is the Fort McHenry Tunnel
I-895 is the Harbor Tunnel


----------



## PoohBuddy

I knew they were two different routes, I was just wondering if one is better/shorter thane the other.  Thanks.


----------



## Ham Ham

Both routes appear equidistance to me.


----------



## MinMouse

PoohBuddy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference taking the Fort McHenry Tunnel vs the Harbor Tunnel in Baltimore?  We are driving down from the Philly area, leaving around 2:00 AM on a Saturday.  Thanks for the help.



We have made the drive from Wilmington, DE several times. We always take the Fort McHenry Tunnel right through Baltimore. At this time of day I don't think you'll run into any traffic issues regardless of which tunnel you use. We have never run into a back up in Baltimore but it does help if you have an EZ Pass . . . the other toll lanes do seem to back up.


----------



## OklahomaTourist

All

Been trying to plan out some more driving details for our trip next month, and have come across conflicting information about the extent of construction and attendant delays on the I-75 route in Georgia between Tifton and the Florida state line. Can anyone offer any details or information on this particular segment of interstate?

Many thanks,
OT


----------



## Rhody73

All

Been trying to plan out some more driving details for our trip next month, and have come across conflicting information about the extent of construction and attendant delays on the I-75 route in Georgia between Tifton and the Florida state line. Can anyone offer any details or information on this particular segment of interstate?


It just depends on the time you hit the area. There is literally construction for 30+ miles north of the Florida Welcome Center. Going down we hit an accident on a bridge and lost 90 minutes. Going North we sailed right through.


----------



## Rhody73

We drive 1,400 miles to Florida several times a year. We always shop around and make our hotel reservations ahead. This past trip I made a reservation in a Best Western In NC for $63( AAA Discount) per night which was $10 cheaper than a Jamison we normally stay at. When we stopped in the NC Welcome Center I grabbed one of those coupon books and the same hotel was listed at $45 per night. I called and they swapped my reservation to the lower rate. So where we normally pay $73 we paid $45 for a comparable place.
 I always thought those coupon books were just ads but they saved us $18 or even $28. I am sure the "coupon rooms" all face the highway but we didn't hear a thing since we had been on the road for 12 hours. So have a reservation but check those books.


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

Rhody73 said:


> It just depends on the time you hit the area. There is literally construction for 30+ miles north of the Florida Welcome Center. Going down we hit an accident on a bridge and lost 90 minutes. Going North we sailed right through.




We will be hitting 75 in Georgia from about midnight to 6am. What should we expect? Any thoughts?


----------



## Rhody73

We will be hitting 75 in Georgia from about midnight to 6am. What should we expect? Any thoughts

 I am not sure if the bulk of the work is being done days or nights.


----------



## jagar100

I read somewhere that by the end of the year gas will be approx. $200 a barrell.  That's $7.50 per gallon in my area.  By the time December gets here, there NO WAY we could afford to drive!!!   Check out the calculator, you input your vehicle year make & model as well for a more accurate cost. 

http://www.fuelcostcalculator.com/TripGasprice.aspx


----------



## mgilmer

Rhody73 said:


> All
> 
> Been trying to plan out some more driving details for our trip next month, and have come across conflicting information about the extent of construction and attendant delays on the I-75 route in Georgia between Tifton and the Florida state line. Can anyone offer any details or information on this particular segment of interstate?
> 
> 
> It just depends on the time you hit the area. There is literally construction for 30+ miles north of the Florida Welcome Center. Going down we hit an accident on a bridge and lost 90 minutes. Going North we sailed right through.



Check out this site for real time traffic and construction information throughout Georgia:
http://www.georgia-navigator.com/


----------



## cranbiz

PoohBuddy said:


> Does anyone know if there is a difference taking the Fort McHenry Tunnel vs the Harbor Tunnel in Baltimore?  We are driving down from the Philly area, leaving around 2:00 AM on a Saturday.  Thanks for the help.



It's just about the same amount of time. My GPS always routes my thru the Harbor tunnel, it seems to think it's faster.


----------



## Lumpster's Mom

We are considering driving from Fort Worth, TX in August. Does anyone have any suggestions as to the best route?


----------



## OklahomaTourist

Lumpster,

Looks to me like you've got a couple of decent choices. 

This is probably the most direct route, starting with I-20 thru Mississippi...then down to catch I-10, then to I-75....looks like 17 hours.

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/6-fJ_DuA*HbGNJ

For me, I'm not crazy about driving that coastal route...don't ask  me why...if you want an alternative, staying on I-20 farther into 'Bama, then  jump down US280 to just south of Tifton, GA, then on I-75 into Orlando.

http://www.mapquest.com/mq/8-bb8_bG_sm2e2UFYkEicc


----------



## genetic jackhammer

Thank you for the fuel calculator, I'll definitely keep this as we are considering driving to Disney next year instead of flying. Even with escalating driving costs, thje cost of airfare is increasing too so it still may be more beneficial to drive than fly, unless a too good to be true fare comes up.

   Once again thanks for the calculator link.


----------



## beachpal

PoohBuddy said:


> I knew they were two different routes, I was just wondering if one is better/shorter thane the other.  Thanks.



I live in the area and travel that section of 95 a lot to visit my parents in DC.  I usually take the harbor tunnel during heavy traffic times but the Ft McHenry the other times. The distance difference is negligible.  Give the time you are leaving I would take the Ft McHenry.  That one has 4 tunnels each way whereas the Harbor Tunnel has only 2 so if an accident happens in the Harbor Tunnel, it's more of a nightmare.  Safe travels!


----------



## Goofy22

As we are at the 3 month mark it is looking more and more like we will be driving this time to florida I just can't justify paying over $1000 for airfare never have in the past! Unless we get a last minute deal some say at the 30 day marks you get good deals we shall see if not we will be driving!


----------



## pilferk

Goofy22 said:


> As we are at the 3 month mark it is looking more and more like we will be driving this time to florida I just can't justify paying over $1000 for airfare never have in the past! Unless we get a last minute deal some say at the 30 day marks you get good deals we shall see if not we will be driving!



We're running up to the 6 month mark, and I'm becoming more and more sure of the same thing.

Maybe SW will run one of their deals for early December....we'll see.


----------



## Dad_of_2

Anyone have any experience with the Days Inn in Florence Sc off exit 164 0n 52 I think it's West Lucas


----------



## Jaylie

We've stayed at the Holiday Inn and Suites and the Hampton Inn at that exit and have always been pleased with the accomodations.  Days Inn is probably fine, too.

I have a question about the drive back from WDW.  Driving down we do a two-day drive (Mass to Florence, SC to WDW).  But this July we want to do a three day drive back and would like suggestions of safe areas to stay.  Probably three 8 hour days (or longer for the first day).

Thanks.


----------



## beachpal

If you stop in Maryland on the way home, the White Marsh area would be a good place to stop.  There is a Hampton Inn and a Fairfield Inn that are both only a few years old.  There is a large mall and a very nice outdoor mall with many choices of places to eat and movie theaters.  I'm headed over there today to do some shopping so if I see any other hotels/motels I'll post those names for you.


----------



## Dad_of_2

Just a little heads up. When I put my 2006 Dodge Caravan in it calculates at 17 MPG , but if I put in a 2006 Chrysler Town & Country which is basically the same car ( just different options same engine and tranny ) it calculates at 25 MPG. That adds almost 41 gallons or 163 dollars to the trip. I think the problem is it uses city mpg for Caravan and highway mpg for T & C . Those amounts are about what I get as a normal average.


----------



## katybugsmom

Dad_of_2 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Days Inn in Florence Sc off exit 164 0n 52 I think it's West Lucas



I only live 20 minutes from there-you should be fine.  You might also want to check out the hotels at Exit 160(next exit south).  There's a mall, 4 brand new hotels, and lots of new places to eat-Outback, Ruby Tuesday's, Lonestar, Chili's, Red Lobster, Western Sizzlin, etc.  Highly visible and safe.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Dad_of_2

Katybugsmom Thanks for the answer and the input it's most appreciated


----------



## katybugsmom

Good morning everyone and Happy Memorial Day!   Hope everyone is firing up those grills today!
I have a question:  We are driving down from SC and are trying to make it to the Daytona Beach area before stopping for the night.  Has anyone stayed recently at one of the hotels along I-95 in Daytona Beach?  We really don't want to go towards the beach if we can help it.  We have to be checked in at ASM's and get to the Contempary Resort to have breakfast with Mickey on Father's Day at 10:40AM  Any suggestions would be extremely helpful! 
Thanks and have a great day!!!!


----------



## katybugsmom

Dad_of_2 said:


> Katybugsmom Thanks for the answer and the input it's most appreciated



You are most welcome Dad of 2!  Glad I could help! 
Have a great day!


----------



## MinMouse

katybugsmom said:


> Good morning everyone and Happy Memorial Day!   Hope everyone is firing up those grills today!
> I have a question:  We are driving down from SC and are trying to make it to the Daytona Beach area before stopping for the night.  Has anyone stayed recently at one of the hotels along I-95 in Daytona Beach?  We really don't want to go towards the beach if we can help it.  We have to be checked in at ASM's and get to the Contempary Resort to have breakfast with Mickey on Father's Day at 10:40AM  Any suggestions would be extremely helpful!
> Thanks and have a great day!!!!



Katybug,

We like to go about 40 miles south of Daytona to Lake Mary (Exit 98 off I-4). It's only about 45 minutes to WDW from there and we have found the lodging to be more reasonably priced than Daytona area and very nice. We've stayed at a LaQuinta at this exit several times. Free breakfast in the a.m. and we're always to WDW before 9!


----------



## katybugsmom

MinMouse said:


> Katybug,
> 
> We like to go about 40 miles south of Daytona to Lake Mary (Exit 98 off I-4). It's only about 45 minutes to WDW from there and we have found the lodging to be more reasonably priced than Daytona area and very nice. We've stayed at a LaQuinta at this exit several times. Free breakfast in the a.m. and we're always to WDW before 9!



Thanks MinMouse!  I really appreciate the input!!!!!::yes  Have a great day!


----------



## crazyhusband

I live in Phenix City AL and it only takes about 5 1/2 hours leaving at 5:30 am and arriving at wdw around 1 pm or so. take ga 520 to albany ga, bypass around to exit 3 (hwy 82 east to tifton) 82 will take you to I-75, take that south across fla state line to fla turnpike, take that to wetern beltway to exit 8, at bottom of ramp go left back way into disney. you will need at least 10 in quarters for tolls. that will get u down and back. also i only have to stop once for gas in ocala. over all not a bad trip.


----------



## OklahomaTourist

crazyhusband said:


> I live in Phenix City AL and it only takes about 5 1/2 hours leaving at 5:30 am and arriving at wdw around 1 pm or so. take ga 520 to albany ga, bypass around to exit 3 (hwy 82 east to tifton) 82 will take you to I-75, take that south across fla state line to fla turnpike, take that to wetern beltway to exit 8, at bottom of ramp go left back way into disney. you will need at least 10 in quarters for tolls. that will get u down and back. also i only have to stop once for gas in ocala. over all not a bad trip.



Hey crazyhusband, that's very close to the route we plan to take on our trip here in a few weeks...question for you...most of the mapping services I've tried say that Phenix to Orlando is 6.5 hours..looks like you must be making about 70mph all the way?

Are there any speed traps, slowdowns, small towns, whatever, on that route? Is it four-lane all the way to I-75? Any advice on this leg of the route would be greatly appreciated. We're heading out of Birmingham along US280 into Georgia, and planning to pick up I-75 at Tifton, and it sounds like you've run precisely that route through Georgia...greatly appreciate your experience...

OT


----------



## lehisport

Feed wild exotic animals (camels, giraffes, zebras, ostrich's, deer, elk, emus) from your hands... from your CAR... check this out... youtube.com/watch?v=xebkT4_-TFc


----------



## lehisport

Feed wild exotic animals (camels, giraffes, zebras, ostrich's, deer, elk, emus) from your hands... from your CAR... check this out... youtube.com/watch?v=xebkT4_-TFc

oops, sorry, I posted this twice


----------



## CastleLight

We're going to drive from WDW to the DVC at hilton head.  Has anyone does this drive??


----------



## arkansas mom

Has anyone ever used a rooftop cargo bag?  I'm considering buying one, but haven't yet found one that I love.  Any advice?


----------



## pbharris4

I was researching them last year because we thought of buying one. Personally, I'd get a hard top one. I have read a lot of bad reviews on the bag type ones. We were going to purchase one from Sears, but pushed it off another year (we're flying again this year).


----------



## disneymom06

I picked one up at Kmart, half price at $25. I like it because I can fit two rather large suitcases on top of the car without worrying about them getting wet.  A few odds and ends get shoved into any remaining space but I really like it.  It is a pain to secure to the roof rack with all of the clips and if we stop overnight I won't leave all of the stuff on the roof but I felt that the Sears one wouldn't be flexible in the arrangement of items, especially two large suitcases.


----------



## Jaylie

We're from Mass too and decided to take this route.  Could you tell me where you stopped on the way down and then where you stopped on the way home.  Thanks.


----------



## Jaylie

Sorry, forgot to mention the route (90-84-81-77-26-95).  I was reading a post from another MA person for a few pages back!  Any info on where to stay would be appreciated (just one overnight is what we are looking for each way).  Again...thanks!


----------



## plastiek




----------



## Octoberbride03

Good thing i decided to browse over here last night. I never visit this forum.. Anyhow, Dh and i are driving from VA to Port Canaveral in Oct for our cruise.  Anybody herer have any experience wth that trip? 

 We're leaving from Chesapeake and plan on driving over to Emporia to pick up 95 and take it all the way down.


----------



## zumbergc

Neighbors are planning to drive to WDW.  
We live in columbus, ohio.   Anyone know how long or the best route to take, any suggestions on good places for an overnight stay, they have 2 kids.

Thanks

Connie


----------



## Ham Ham

zumbergc said:


> Neighbors are planning to drive to WDW.
> We live in columbus, ohio.   Anyone know how long or the best route to take, any suggestions on good places for an overnight stay, they have 2 kids.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Connie



Long 1st day, stop in Brunswick, GA short 2nd day arrive at Disney by 12:00
http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=d&hl=e...564495,-80.430908&spn=19.928566,38.496094&z=5


----------



## disneydaddvc

Yo Jaylie

 You driving to WDW or HH?  I will be driving to HH on 6/21. Check ou the rt95 web page with hotels listed. I95exitguid.   Good luck driving with gas prices. Still cheaper than flying. Start the drilling for our own   oil.


----------



## frndofpooh

CastleLight said:


> We're going to drive from WDW to the DVC at hilton head.  Has anyone does this drive??



We've done this drive many times.  Count on 5 1/2 hours without traffic.  Depending on the time of day and time of year, it will take between 35-55 minutes to get to the resort in HH after exiting I-95 (take Exit 8 from I-95).   Feel free to let me know if you need more information.  Have a great trip!


----------



## freesone

Jaylie said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention the route (90-84-81-77-26-95).  I was reading a post from another MA person for a few pages back!  Any info on where to stay would be appreciated (just one overnight is what we are looking for each way).  Again...thanks!




If you can make it to Savannah(about 18 hours)from MA, the Springhill Suites is right off of 95.  Very nice, clean with free breakfast(a little more than a continental).  Then you have about a 4 or 5 hour drive to WDW.


----------



## Mdoyle07

Hi,

I'm planning to drive to Disney next summer with my two boys. About how long will it take from Providence, RI? I'm debating between going straight down 95 and going the 90/84/81/64/95 route. Any suggestions would be very helpful!


----------



## BelleLovesTheBeast

I'm so glad to find this post. I'll be driving down in Oct. There is a lot of great info here that I haven't been able to find anywhere else.


----------



## cranbiz

Mdoyle07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to drive to Disney next summer with my two boys. About how long will it take from Providence, RI? I'm debating between going straight down 95 and going the 90/84/81/64/95 route. Any suggestions would be very helpful!



I always go I95 and don't do the 90,84,81 etc route. It's way to much out of the way. Pick your time properly and you will almost always avoid traffic hassles. 

Before I moved to FL, I made many trips and stay on 95 except in MD (895) and (495) and then in VA (295) around Richmond. depending on the time of day in Jacksonville, I may or may not take 295.

Driving straight thru it will normally take me 19 to 22 hours from Deltona (45 minutes north of WDW) to Carver, MA

In fact, I'm heading north in a couple of days for a week and 95 is the route of choice again.


----------



## LIIRISHMAN

Mdoyle07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to drive to Disney next summer with my two boys. About how long will it take from Providence, RI? I'm debating between going straight down 95 and going the 90/84/81/64/95 route. Any suggestions would be very helpful!



The western route will take you several more hours then the I-95 route. My advice to you is to plan your trip to treavel at off-peak hours. I travel from L.I.,NY and travel at night. Once your passed Richmond traffic is light barring an accident. I would try to leave Providence late evening  this will allow you to miss most of the heavy traffic. Good overnight stops would be Florence,SC or Santee,SC. That will leave you a 7 -8 hr drive the next day. Good luck and have a great vacation


----------



## RJBMickey

We've drove to WDW six times now (it will be our seventh in september) from central Massachusetts. We usually take the I-95 route straight down with mixed results. We are contemplating taking the 90-84-81-77-26-95 route this year. I have been told the positives of this route are no tolls, light traffic & congestion. I am also considering going the 90-84-81-64-95 route.

Does anyone have any experience with either of these routes?

I'd appreciate any help I could get. Thank you!


----------



## cpl100

This year we are going to Williamsburg VA first and thought I might get some driving and hotel tips here again.

We are leaving MA at 6 p.m. at night (can't leave earlier due to work) on a Thursday and plan to drive over the Tappanzee and stop somewhere below NYC the first night and then continue to Williamsburg the next day.

Here are my questions:

1.  Concerned about where to stay that first night (reasonable price, proximity to road the next day and ease of traffic in the a.m. when we start again)

2.  Concerned about D.C. traffic when passing through there.  (Best times to go through it, etc.  Considering our starting point that morning I fear we'll be there in rush hour!

3.  Wondering if any VA people might know a better way to get there to avoid D.C. altogether.

4.  I got the mapquest directions but am very open to local expertise.

Thank you.


----------



## RJBMickey

cpl100 said:


> This year we are going to Williamsburg VA first and thought I might get some driving and hotel tips here again.
> 
> We are leaving MA at 6 p.m. at night (can't leave earlier due to work) on a Thursday and plan to drive over the Tappanzee and stop somewhere below NYC the first night and then continue to Williamsburg the next day.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 
> 1.  Concerned about where to stay that first night (reasonable price, proximity to road the next day and ease of traffic in the a.m. when we start again)
> 
> 2.  Concerned about D.C. traffic when passing through there.  (Best times to go through it, etc.  Considering our starting point that morning I fear we'll be there in rush hour!
> 
> 3.  Wondering if any VA people might know a better way to get there to avoid D.C. altogether.
> 
> 4.  I got the mapquest directions but am very open to local expertise.
> 
> Thank you.




We, too, drive from MA. On our usual trip we left at 2 AM and drove all the way to Savanah, Georgia, arriving around 9 PM. We get a good nights rest and arrive in WDW at around 3 in the afternoon. 

As far as DC goes, you can avoid it all together by taking route 495, looping around DC, and then getting back on 95. I believe this was built right into our directions that we printed from the AAA website. Hope this helps!


----------



## skipsmom

Hello everyone! We will be driving to the world from New Orleans next month and could anyone suggest a good place to stop for the night about half way or more.

Thanks!!


----------



## mudman

Mdoyle07 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to drive to Disney next summer with my two boys. About how long will it take from Providence, RI? I'm debating between going straight down 95 and going the 90/84/81/64/95 route. Any suggestions would be very helpful!



We drove down from the North Shore of MA in April 2008.  We did the 90/84/81/64/95 route going south it was a Friday.  It was beautiful and stress free (no traffic or tolls).

Coming home since it was a weekend (Saturday) we figured we would do the 95 route since we wouldn't hit work traffic.  Big mistake!  It was way more time and stress.  We didn't hit any MAJOR traffic, but the hold up at tolls ended up taking more time (still less milegae, but more stress and TIME).

Having compared routes so close together.  We decided we will NEVER do 95 all the way again.

Hope this helps you.


----------



## MouseTrip07

We are planning a Dec 13-19 trip and have been deciding between driving/flying, there are 4 of us, myself, DH, DD6 and DS4.   We are thinking the best route would be 77 to 95.  AAA estimates the trip would be about 15 hours for us, we live south of Cleveland.  I have 2 questions...

1.  Does 15 hours sound like a reasonable estimate? (of course not counting stops) and

2.  If we are planning to leave the afternoon of the 12th and drive about 8 hours, does anyone know where about that will land us for an overnight stop?

We could use help in general with this trip.  We appreciate any guidance you could give. 

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Ham Ham

MouseTrip07 said:


> We are planning a Dec 13-19 trip and have been deciding between driving/flying, there are 4 of us, myself, DH, DD6 and DS4.   We are thinking the best route would be 77 to 95.  AAA estimates the trip would be about 15 hours for us, we live south of Cleveland.  I have 2 questions...
> 
> 1.  Does 15 hours sound like a reasonable estimate? (of course not counting stops) and
> 
> 2.  If we are planning to leave the afternoon of the 12th and drive about 8 hours, does anyone know where about that will land us for an overnight stop?
> 
> We could use help in general with this trip.  We appreciate any guidance you could give.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer




We drive form the Toronto area and the net says the trip should take about 20 hours. It took  us 24 hours of traveling time including fuel stops, meals & traffic.

I would leave early on the firs day and try to get 10 -12 hours of driving in so the trip the next day to WDW will be shorter.

Try to avoid Charlotte, NC rush hours, nothing compared to NYC, DC ot T.O. traffic, it really isn't that bad but why sit in traffic on your holiday

Look at the Columbia, SC or Brunswick GA area lots of motels and services


----------



## KristiMc

MouseTrip07 said:


> We are planning a Dec 13-19 trip and have been deciding between driving/flying, there are 4 of us, myself, DH, DD6 and DS4.   We are thinking the best route would be 77 to 95.  AAA estimates the trip would be about 15 hours for us, we live south of Cleveland.  I have 2 questions...
> 
> 1.  Does 15 hours sound like a reasonable estimate? (of course not counting stops) and
> 
> 2.  If we are planning to leave the afternoon of the 12th and drive about 8 hours, does anyone know where about that will land us for an overnight stop?
> 
> We could use help in general with this trip.  We appreciate any guidance you could give.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer



Hello,

We are in Twinsburg and are planning on driving down in October.  About 8 hours away would put you in the Charlotte, NC area and 12 hours would be in the Savanna, GA area.  You need to add in your stopping times also.

Have a great trip


----------



## kristytru

we are going to be driving our RV down to Fl from Morris County, NJ for the first time.  B/C of propane tank, would like to avoid Chesapeake tunnel and WDC beltway.  does anyone have a map of these alternate routes?  For the life of me, I can't figure out where I would pick up rte 64!


----------



## Ham Ham

kristytru said:


> we are going to be driving our RV down to Fl from Morris County, NJ for the first time.  B/C of propane tank, would like to avoid Chesapeake tunnel and WDC beltway.  does anyone have a map of these alternate routes?  For the life of me, I can't figure out where I would pick up rte 64!



Here's my suggestion take I-287 South, I-78 West, I-81 South, I-77 South, I-26 East, I-95 South, I-4 west.

Google Maps Route
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...633208,-77.211914&spn=19.260444,38.320312&z=5

What's the problem with propane on the  DC belt way and the Cheaseapeak Bridge/Tunnel?

Are they forbidden?

Here's the  Cheaseapeak bridge/tunnel restrictions page.
http://www.cbbt.com/hazmat.html


----------



## ToddyLu

Skipsmom, We live on the  Miss. Gulf Coast and always stay in Lake City, after getting off I-10, going south on I-75.   It is about 5 hours for us, straight drive time.  Next day WDW is 150 miles away.


----------



## belle231

okay so i live about 30 minutes from harrisburgh PA and i would really like to drive to florida (trying to talk my husband into it, i hate flying and he hates car rides) How much money do you consider for gas? I wouldnt need to worry about hotels really i work for one so i get cheap prices and we would probably pack a cooler for snacks and stuff. So how much do u think i would need to consider for gas. I think its about 17 hours and i have a ford explorer. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## belle231

here is a great website that might help its areaguides.net   when you get on the site enter your city then hit next. If you then click on hotels there is somthing called road trip planner. Here is the link maybe you could just click on it and bypass the other stuff http://ephratapa.areaguides.net/road_trip.html

you enter your starting place and ending place how many hours you want to drive then it will also show you things in the area like hotels and site seeing places. Play around with it. I think its wonderful


----------



## pilferk

belle231 said:


> okay so i live about 30 minutes from harrisburgh PA and i would really like to drive to florida (trying to talk my husband into it, i hate flying and he hates car rides) How much money do you consider for gas? I wouldnt need to worry about hotels really i work for one so i get cheap prices and we would probably pack a cooler for snacks and stuff. So how much do u think i would need to consider for gas. I think its about 17 hours and i have a ford explorer. any help would be greatly appreciated



You're roughly 1000 miles away.

You get about 20 mpg highway.

So you're gonna need roughly 50 gallons of fuel, each way...plus probably some "driving around" gas while there.

So, I'd figure something close to 110 gallons of fuel...then it's all about what the price per gallon is when you leave.

I'm figuring 4.75 per gallon in my "guesstimate" for this December.  I HOPE it will be a lot less, but we're at about 4.30 a gallon up here, now, so....figure best to be safe.  

I'd budget somewhere around $500 for gas.


----------



## belle231

wow very accurate thank you. It might be too high for us though depending on if we can get a cheap flight price. I guess we will have to see. but thanks so much


----------



## pilferk

belle231 said:


> wow very accurate thank you. It might be too high for us though depending on if we can get a cheap flight price. I guess we will have to see. but thanks so much



If it's JUST the two of you, you can probably fly cheaper.

We drive with 5 of us......normally, we can't fly out of anywhere close by for less than we can drive.

I just found a deal with Air tran, out of white plains NY (about an hour and 40 minutes from us) that finds the 5 of us flying for less than $1000 (and no first checked bag fee, either).  We're now contemplating that....

It's still cheaper for us to drive (even with food and hotel) by about $300 (I'm including long term parking and the price of a rental car in the flight total...because we use our car a LOT down there).  But now we're starting to encroach on my "convenience vs $$$" limit.  If I could lower that by even $100, we'd probably be flying, I think.


----------



## Ham Ham

belle231 said:


> okay so i live about 30 minutes from harrisburgh PA and i would really like to drive to florida (trying to talk my husband into it, i hate flying and he hates car rides) How much money do you consider for gas? I wouldnt need to worry about hotels really i work for one so i get cheap prices and we would probably pack a cooler for snacks and stuff. So how much do u think i would need to consider for gas. I think its about 17 hours and i have a ford explorer. any help would be greatly appreciated



Try this.

http://www.fuelcostcalculator.com/


----------



## belle231

We have a three year old as well. So it would be flight for 3 of us and so far we cant find anything under 250. So my son and me and my dad (are whole family is going) are thinking of driving saving my husband and i two plane tickets an splitting the cost of gas with me dad. Plus we would take the luggage so family flying wouldnt need to worry about it. We are still thinking about it all though.


----------



## RH22

Three of us drove down in May from Long Island.  Left at 8PM and rolled into Grand Floridian at 1PM next day.  Flights were just too expensive at the time for us.


----------



## wezee

I apologize in advance, if this question has already been asked and answered.

My in-laws are driving down, to meet us in Sept., from Ohio.  They wanted to know where to find a map of the roads in and around WDW.  Or should they just go online and purchase an orlando map?


----------



## tinkerbell615

wezee said:


> I apologize in advance, if this question has already been asked and answered.
> 
> My in-laws are driving down, to meet us in Sept., from Ohio.  They wanted to know where to find a map of the roads in and around WDW.  Or should they just go online and purchase an orlando map?




If you or they belong to AAA they have really good maps for any area that you are looking for. I got several maps from them last year for our Disney trip.


----------



## wezee

Thanks.....I'll pass that info along.  Not sure if they belong to AAA but DH and I have  wanted to join for awhile...so this may be a good time. DH and I are flying down for a longer trip, but MIL hates flying, so they are driving and making a few pit stops to visit old friends. I told FIL we will just take WDW bus, boat etc., while they are there.  I know my FIL's driving and don't want to risk getting lost!


----------



## tinkerbell615

wezee said:


> Thanks.....I'll pass that info along.  Not sure if they belong to AAA but DH and I have  wanted to join for awhile...so this may be a good time. DH and I are flying down for a longer trip, but MIL hates flying, so they are driving and making a few pit stops to visit old friends. I told FIL we will just take WDW bus, boat etc., while they are there.  I know my FIL's driving and don't want to risk getting lost!



AAA also allows you discounts on rooms when available as well as other discounts. With the discounts that we have gotten from AAA on room rates, etc... it has certainly paid for itself.


----------



## schaery

wezee said:


> I apologize in advance, if this question has already been asked and answered.
> 
> My in-laws are driving down, to meet us in Sept., from Ohio.  They wanted to know where to find a map of the roads in and around WDW.  Or should they just go online and purchase an orlando map?



Type in Disney maps under search on the DIS site, and you can pull up maps of the different areas plus an overview of the whole resort.  Also, under the transportation link (at the top), you can put in starting and ending locations at WDW and it will give you directions.


----------



## Flyerfan

belle231 said:


> We have a three year old as well. So it would be flight for 3 of us and so far we cant find anything under 250. So my son and me and my dad (are whole family is going) are thinking of driving saving my husband and i two plane tickets an splitting the cost of gas with me dad. Plus we would take the luggage so family flying wouldnt need to worry about it. We are still thinking about it all though.



Just my two cents.  DH and I have driven the last two times and prefer it to flying.  We flew a few years ago and from the time we left our house to the time we got to the resort it was 10 hours.  We could have been more than 1/2 way to Florida.  We like the idea of having our own car, not having to worry about packing and security....all the hassle.  You said you are near Harrisburg.  We are about an hour northeast of Hbg and it takes us about 17-1/2 hrs drive time.  Add in stops for food and rest areas and it's a total of maybe 19 hrs.  Of course, we don't drive straight thru.  I don't know how people do that.  We stay one night down and one night back.  Our route is 81-77-26-95.    It's really a nice drive and what seems the longest is the drive through Virginia...seems like you are there forever.  IMHO better than 95all the way.  As far as the gas, it depends on what gas mileage your car gets and the price as the pilferk said.  We figured it's still cheaper than flying for us.  Have fun whichever way you get there!!


----------



## Dawn68PA

We are from Harrisburg, well just outside Harrisburg, and it takes us 17 hours to get to WDW.  We drive it straight every time.  Once we leave, we can't wait to get to the magic!  We usually leave in the afternoon so we are driving through the night (less traffic) and really enjoy the time together in the car with the family.  The kids are teens and we take no electronic devices for use in the car (this is a staple for any car trip whether it be 30 mins or 17 hrs).  The kids groan at first but after a half hour, we're communicating, playing games, telling stories and laughing.  It's wonderful.


----------



## Mickey's Sister

Flyerfan said:


> Just my two cents.  DH and I have driven the last two times and prefer it to flying.  We flew a few years ago and from the time we left our house to the time we got to the resort it was 10 hours.  We could have been more than 1/2 way to Florida.  We like the idea of having our own car, not having to worry about packing and security....all the hassle.  You said you are near Harrisburg.  We are about an hour northeast of Hbg and it takes us about 17-1/2 hrs drive time.  Add in stops for food and rest areas and it's a total of maybe 19 hrs.  Of course, we don't drive straight thru.  I don't know how people do that.  We stay one night down and one night back.  Our route is 81-77-26-95.    It's really a nice drive and what seems the longest is the drive through Virginia...seems like you are there forever.  IMHO better than 95all the way.  As far as the gas, it depends on what gas mileage your car gets and the price as the pilferk said.  We figured it's still cheaper than flying for us.  Have fun whichever way you get there!!



Hi Neighbor!  I'm from Lehighton.  I saw your post & just had to say "hi".  In all my years on the DIS, I've never seen a post from someone in a nearby town.   

In the past we've always driven to Disney, (which is why I subscribe to this thread, LOL), but we've done the straight 95 route - I've heard the route you take is nice.  This year we're trying the auto train, since my car is getting old.  I get extreme motion sickness on a plane, so don't fly unless absolutely necessary.

Enjoy the gorgeous PA weather today!


----------



## Flyerfan

Mickey's Sister said:


> Hi Neighbor!  I'm from Lehighton.  I saw your post & just had to say "hi".  In all my years on the DIS, I've never seen a post from someone in a nearby town.
> 
> In the past we've always driven to Disney, (which is why I subscribe to this thread, LOL), but we've done the straight 95 route - I've heard the route you take is nice.  This year we're trying the auto train, since my car is getting old.  I get extreme motion sickness on a plane, so don't fly unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Enjoy the gorgeous PA weather today!



Hey there!  Weather is gorgeous today.  Wish I wasn't stuck inside an office.


----------



## spalady

We are driving down also from Pittsburgh.  We've done it before and it was just fine, we have 2 DD that are in there teens and like people have posted before it is nice family time together we chat, listen to books on cd, play some game, etc. This time we are driving to Colubmbia, SC then driving straight through the next day, staying outside the park for 2 days and then checking into  the WL.  This year will be a bit of a challenge since my dh is having a little bit of back problems but his doctors said to go so he still wants to go!!!  Oh by the way we leave in 2 wks.


----------



## deelovesdis

I want to drive but I am a bit nervous about getting lost in the DC area. I am coming from Long Island. It will be me, single mom and DD. 

Airfare is almost $600 for the two of us, and a car rental is over $900 for the three weeks we will be down there. I have a timeshare and saved up the weeks and we are having a really long vaca this year. 
But, I am really not looking forward to the drive. I dont see well at night, so I would end my driving by 9pm. 
what time would anyone suggest I leave so I miss the crazy DC traffic and dont have to drive in the dark.

Since I am not too crazy about doing this drive, I am also thinking of the auto train. I would only have to drive about 5 hours and let amtrak do the rest.


----------



## Charin

hi, we are driving from woodbridge, va (about 30 miles south from DC).  first time doing this.  four adults taking turns at the wheel.  from what I have found so far it can take 15 to 17 hours?  we were thinking of departing at 2 or 3 am and driving down I-95 hoping to be at wdw before midnight!  any thoughts?  this is on thursday august 21.  tia!


----------



## LIIRISHMAN

Charin said:


> hi, we are driving from woodbridge, va (about 30 miles south from DC).  first time doing this.  four adults taking turns at the wheel.  from what I have found so far it can take 15 to 17 hours?  we were thinking of departing at 2 or 3 am and driving down I-95 hoping to be at wdw before midnight!  any thoughts?  this is on thursday august 21.  tia!



Charin unless you're in a really slow car you should make it to WDW in 13 hours. Figure Va. is about 2 hours north and South Carolina 3 hours each. Georgia is about an  1hr 45 min drive and from the Florida state line about 2 1/2 hrs. Have a grat trip!


----------



## Kycha

Hey! So this is where all the PA people are at! I soooo need your advice. DH and I have decided it would be cheaper for us to drive this time than to fly. I have made the trip from Lancaster to Orlando, but that was 20 years ago(DH has never had the pleasure). And the last time I did it, the traffic from Baltimore to Richmond(I-95) was just horrible. I can just imagine, 20 years later, things haven't improved much.

Anyway, we are planning to leave Saturday(Aug 31) afternoon around 5pm. The plan is to drive straight through, only making stops to gas up and use the bathroom(we'll pack food to go). How long do you think it will take? I estimate about 17 hours.

Which route is the best to take? Normally, we would take I-83 to Baltimore and hook up with I-95 all the way to Florida. Now, if we leave late on a Saturday afternoon, how bad do you think traffic will be between Baltimore and Richmond? Plus it is a holiday weekend(Labor day). How will that impact traffic on a Saturday afternoon? Or should I take the I-81, I-77, I-26, I-95 route? How much time will this add to our trip? 



Flyerfan said:


> Just my two cents. DH and I have driven the last two times and prefer it to flying. We flew a few years ago and from the time we left our house to the time we got to the resort it was 10 hours. We could have been more than 1/2 way to Florida. We like the idea of having our own car, not having to worry about packing and security....all the hassle. You said you are near Harrisburg. We are about an hour northeast of Hbg and it takes us about 17-1/2 hrs drive time. Add in stops for food and rest areas and it's a total of maybe 19 hrs. Of course, we don't drive straight thru. I don't know how people do that. We stay one night down and one night back. Our route is 81-77-26-95. It's really a nice drive and what seems the longest is the drive through Virginia...seems like you are there forever. IMHO better than 95all the way. As far as the gas, it depends on what gas mileage your car gets and the price as the pilferk said. We figured it's still cheaper than flying for us. Have fun whichever way you get there!!


 


Dawn68PA said:


> We are from Harrisburg, well just outside Harrisburg, and it takes us 17 hours to get to WDW. We drive it straight every time. Once we leave, we can't wait to get to the magic! We usually leave in the afternoon so we are driving through the night (less traffic) and really enjoy the time together in the car with the family. The kids are teens and we take no electronic devices for use in the car (this is a staple for any car trip whether it be 30 mins or 17 hrs). The kids groan at first but after a half hour, we're communicating, playing games, telling stories and laughing. It's wonderful.


 


Mickey's Sister said:


> Hi Neighbor! I'm from Lehighton. I saw your post & just had to say "hi". In all my years on the DIS, I've never seen a post from someone in a nearby town.
> 
> In the past we've always driven to Disney, (which is why I subscribe to this thread, LOL), but we've done the straight 95 route - I've heard the route you take is nice. This year we're trying the auto train, since my car is getting old. I get extreme motion sickness on a plane, so don't fly unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> Enjoy the gorgeous PA weather today!


 


Flyerfan said:


> Hey there! Weather is gorgeous today. Wish I wasn't stuck inside an office.


 


spalady said:


> We are driving down also from Pittsburgh. We've done it before and it was just fine, we have 2 DD that are in there teens and like people have posted before it is nice family time together we chat, listen to books on cd, play some game, etc. This time we are driving to Colubmbia, SC then driving straight through the next day, staying outside the park for 2 days and then checking into the WL. This year will be a bit of a challenge since my dh is having a little bit of back problems but his doctors said to go so he still wants to go!!! Oh by the way we leave in 2 wks.


----------



## Flyerfan

Kycha said:


> Or should I take the I-81, I-77, I-26, I-95 route? How much time will this add to our trip?



We really like this route.  We are in Schuylkill Cty about 1-1/2 hr north of you and it takes us about 17-1/2 hr drive time going that route.  I can't really answer your question about the other way.


----------



## Muhlenberg

We like the 81-77-26-95 route as well.  The thought of driving through Balt. and DC when you don't have to is  .  MANY people told us to use the 81 way, and we took their advice.  To me, it was worth going that way and to not even THINK about the traffic, or the possibility of traffic, going the 95 way.  Good luck!  We leave on the 19th, and start driving back from Boca Raton on the 29th.


----------



## Dawn68PA

Sorry I'm not much help with the routes.  DH drives until we get to the highway that goes straight through to Florida.  Then I'm allowed to drive


----------



## MommyIncredible

We are leaving on 8/14 at 2am, trying to avoid the NY/NJ traffic and heading straight to Savannah that night.  Staying there for two days (have a family wedding to go to) then leave on 8/17 for WDW. I'm heading to AAA for our trip tick...but are there any other suggestions for good travel sites/resources?


----------



## cam8n

Last year we drove down from Cape Cod MA, We went straight through only stopping for gas..as we packed food and used the bathroom when fueling up. It took us about 22 1/2 hours.
We left at noon on a wed and by noon on thur we were all checked in and at epcot in line for soaring! What a ride!
Gonna do it again this year! Theres nothing like driving in the wee hours of the morning on 95.... Theres no cars around at all and you make great time!
                                           Safe Travels everyone!


----------



## Flyerfan

cam8n said:


> Last year we drove down from Cape Cod MA, We went straight through only stopping for gas..as we packed food and used the bathroom when fueling up. It took us about 22 1/2 hours.
> We left at noon on a wed and by noon on thur we were all checked in and at epcot in line for soaring! What a ride!
> Gonna do it again this year! Theres nothing like driving in the wee hours of the morning on 95.... Theres no cars around at all and you make great time!
> Safe Travels everyone!




How do you do that?   I can't stand more than 12 hrs on the road and I'm fairly young and don't have kids.


----------



## patclairesmom

We are planning on driving from NJ and I can't decided to stop overnight or drive straight thru.  If we stop overnight, we would leave central Jersey @3:00pm, stop in Smithfield NC and arrive @ 4pm.  If we drive straight thru we would leave at 12am and arrive @ 5pm.  I would try to sleep before hand from 5pm - 11pm, so I could get at least 6 hours sleep.  I'm not sure what the best bet is.  The benefit of driving all night is that my kids would be asleep for part of the trip.


----------



## MinMouse

We live just south of Philadelphia Pa in Delaware and we like to leave some time between 2 & 4 a.m. and drive all day to just north of Orlando. We stay there overnight and then are fresh and ready to drive the final 45 minutes of the trip in the morning. We usually stay in Lake Mary, Florida at a LaQuinta with a great continental breakfast. We've done the overnight drive and it wasn't our cup of tea to drive in the pitch darkness of the Carolinas. Even the kids said they didn't like it. They slept but felt they missed out on the "trip" although there isn't anything very scenic about most of it IMHO! You'll get a variety of responses to your question, you just have to determine what will work best for you and your family. Happy travels!


----------



## Dawn68PA

We drive it straight thru from Harrisburg, PA each trip but there's at least 2 of us who drive.  If you're the only driver, I would stop for a good night sleep.


----------



## pilferk

patclairesmom said:


> We are planning on driving from NJ and I can't decided to stop overnight or drive straight thru.  If we stop overnight, we would leave central Jersey @3:00pm, stop in Smithfield NC and arrive @ 4pm.  If we drive straight thru we would leave at 12am and arrive @ 5pm.  I would try to sleep before hand from 5pm - 11pm, so I could get at least 6 hours sleep.  I'm not sure what the best bet is.  The benefit of driving all night is that my kids would be asleep for part of the trip.



We had the same "drive straight through" plan for our trip this past January.

It sounded great.

In practice...not so much.  Largely because our older kids (3 and 5, at the time) were so excited...they didn't sleep much.

Ultimately, we went with it....once (sometime after we drove through DC) we just accepted the fact they weren't going to sleep, it got a bit less stressful.  The issue was....with the kids not sleeping, my wife couldn't sleep, which means we couldn't really do "driving swaps".  Or, rather, neither of us was getting any rest so it didn't much help to swap.

We've done the "straight through" before (without kids) and it worked out pretty well.  As I've gotten older, even without kids....after this last trip, I'm not sure I'd try it again.  Those last few hours, from the Florida border to Orlando, were TOUGH.  So was the pre-dawn driving in Georgia.

We're going down again in early December...driving again.  This time...we're gonna stop.  We're leaving CT around noon, and planning a stop in Northern North Carolina...just about 1/2 way.


----------



## patclairesmom

Dawn68PA said:


> We drive it straight thru from Harrisburg, PA each trip but there's at least 2 of us who drive.  If you're the only driver, I would stop for a good night sleep.



Yes it will be myself and DH driving!



pilferk said:


> In practice...not so much.  Largely because our older kids (3 and 5, at the time) were so excited...they didn't sleep much.



What time did you leave?  We would leave @12am, maybe 11pm, so I'm assuming they would fall asleep at some point.


----------



## Octoberbride03

Dh and I are driving down in just 9 weeks to sail on the Magic 

We are driving form SE VA over to Emporia to hit 95 and then taking that all the way down. Planning on leaving between 5-6am.  DH is the only driver and I'm looking for a good stopping place for the night.  We were thinking that we could make it down to GA and then stop there.  Does that sound reasonable?  

Also need advice for good hotels for the night. 

TY


----------



## pilferk

patclairesmom said:


> What time did you leave?  We would leave @12am, maybe 11pm, so I'm assuming they would fall asleep at some point.



We left at about 2:30 PM (from Connecticut)....and made a dinner stop in NJ around 5 PM....I think we left Jersey around 7:00 or 7:30 PM-ish.   And we figured, like you, that they'd HAVE to sleep, eventually. I mean...they wouldn't be able to stay awake in a dark, moving vehicle, right?  They'd HAVE to collapse in exhaustion, at the very least.

 Well, they dozed for a couple hours (seperately, not at the same time), but that was about it.  We arrived in Orlando sometime around noon the following day (it was after 11 AM but before noon).  The moral, for us, was never underestimate the power of the adrenaline rush you give a 5 year old and 3 year old when you tell them you're going to DisneyWorld.  

To be fair, we probably didn't help matters any.  This was a completely SURPRISE trip.  They didn't know it was coming, at all.  They found out when we picked my oldest up at school, packed her into the car, and told the kids we were going.  In hindsight, I'm not exactly sure that was the way to go.  I'll let you know in mid-December, after this next trip, since they DO know about this upcoming one.  DW and I will find out which is worse:  The initial "surprise" or a "slow burn" of anticipation and excitement.


----------



## afcgirl

Hi there, I was wondering what the driving is like at the end of November during Thanksgiving week (we are coming from the Chicago-area).  We usually drive down in the Spring or Summer and have never driven at this time of year.

Should we worry about snow/ice storms?  Any other problems we should know about?

TIA!


----------



## Luvamouse

MommyIncredible said:


> We are leaving on 8/14 at 2am, trying to avoid the NY/NJ traffic and heading straight to Savannah that night.  Staying there for two days (have a family wedding to go to) then leave on 8/17 for WDW. I'm heading to AAA for our trip tick...but are there any other suggestions for good travel sites/resources?


Kind of late for me to give advice now, except I will say that when we leave from South County  , we never go past exit 69 in CT on Rte 95. We take Rte 9 up to Middletown where we catch 691 to Rt 84.  We then slide over to 81 which we then follow in the oft mentioned 81-77-26-95 Route.  This can get you to Savannah easily too.  Having avoided NYC for years this way, we have never been stuck in traffic, except the one time we hit NYC at 2 a.m.  Hence the reason we never go that way, be it a trip to the mid-west or Florida.  WHAT are all those people doing on the road at 2 a.m.??   The 81 Route added another 100 miles to the trip in the end and I wouldn't trade the gorgeous mountain views and lack of traffic on this route for anything.  I do my planning using AAA's online TripTik which lets me adjust the route to suit me.  Cool tool to check out in the future...  Way too many traffic alerts on 95 for me.

I know it's _really_ late to mention this other option, so you are best to stick with your TripTik and original plan.  Still, keep the Rte 81 option in mind in case you DO encounter a lot of traffic/construction going down-- or even for a future trip.  

What am I thinking...if you are in South County, you've been on Rte 1 or 138 so far this summer...you _know_ traffic! 

HAve a wonderful trip--it's cool to "meet" someone from home here!


----------



## MyPeanut&Bug

(I'm sure there's been plenty on this topic, but the search keeps freezing up on me. Sorry for any redundancy!)

DH and I decided for sure that we're going to drive to WDW for our trip next  May. We live in Canton, OH - we're about an hour south of Cleveland and about 2 hours north of Columbus for a reference point. Neither one of us have driven to this region before. Mapquest says it's just under 16 hours for us and at this point we're tenatively planning on driving 12 hours or so the day we leave, staying overnight and then finishing up the drive the next morning. 

For those that have made the drive from this general area -
Where will driving about 12 hours put us to stay overnight? If you've done this, can you recommend any nice, inexpensive hotels to stay at for the night?

Just starting to put things together after ALOT of talking! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nooch7327

I'm driving for the first time from MCO to saratoga springs.  How much are the tolls and whats the best route....also do i have to pay once i get on property?


----------



## cam8n

"For those that have made the drive from this general area -
Where will driving about 12 hours put us to stay overnight? If you've done this, can you recommend any nice, inexpensive hotels to stay at for the night?"


I would say you would be somewhere in georgia after 12 hours of driving from there....Theres alot of hotels off of 95 so you will have alot to choose from. We always go straight through, so we dont ever need a hotel. The next day you will probably have about a 4 or 5 hour drive to disney!


----------



## belle231

we live in pa and we are driving down to north carolina sleeping and then driving to south carolina right off of 95 its called port wentworth (miles away from savannah) we are stopping twice because we are leaving later in the day probably around 6-7 to avoid dc traffic. We figured instead of driving straight through we would stop and get a good night sleep. When we arive in savannah we are going to spend the day and night there to enjoy a break and then in the morning its only about another 4 hours to disney. But in port wentworth there is a nice looking hampton i would recommened.


----------



## Drcell01

We live north of Syracuse, NY and we have done this drive many times. Our travel time runs about 19 hours when driving straight thru.  We are leaving this Friday for another visit and we are planning on leaving about noon on Friday. This trip will include a short detour thru parts of VA to show my daughter where we lived in the early 80's. We will stop for a good breakfast in GA on Saturday morning and arrive between 9am and noon on Saturday.

For anyone driving from our area we are already aware of construction delays on I-81 just south of the NY/PA state line to just south of Scranton.

If anyone else knows of construction delays along the route please post them here. There always seems to be construction on I-95 in Jacksonville. Is it any better than it was back in February?

Thanks,


----------



## Charin

hi, we are driving from virginia down I-95 to wdw this Friday.  since it seems that Fay will still be around causing trouble I need to figure out what is the best way to stay informed of the weather conditions down the road.  I will have my pda with me so I will be able to check the internet or call any toll free number for example.  we are prepared to make an unscheduled stop if needed because of the weather (our original plan is to drive straight thru).  any advice?


----------



## Drcell01

Well our 19 hour drive (straight through) ending up to be almost 23 hours as the construction delays in northern PA along with a side trip through a VA town where we lived in the early 80's extended our travel time.

We also had to slow our speed through southern GA and Northern FL due to the rains from TS Fay.

All in all we are here at WDW safe and sound. Crowds at DTD were very heavy and trying to shop last night was a challenge.


----------



## cam8n

Drcell01 said:


> Well our 19 hour drive (straight through) ending up to be almost 23 hours as the construction delays in northern PA along with a side trip through a VA town where we lived in the early 80's extended our travel time.
> 
> We also had to slow our speed through southern GA and Northern FL due to the rains from TS Fay.
> 
> All in all we are here at WDW safe and sound. Crowds at DTD were very heavy and trying to shop last night was a challenge.




Glad you made it safely... Keep us udated on the crowds, as we leave in 3 weeks Have a great trip!


----------



## Dawn68PA

Sorry you hit construction.  I hate hitting construction.   

DTD is usually really busy on Saturday so hopefully the rest of your trip will be less crowded.  Enjoy!


----------



## tinkerbell615

Drcell01 said:


> Well our 19 hour drive (straight through) ending up to be almost 23 hours as the construction delays in northern PA along with a side trip through a VA town where we lived in the early 80's extended our travel time.
> 
> We also had to slow our speed through southern GA and Northern FL due to the rains from TS Fay.
> 
> All in all we are here at WDW safe and sound. Crowds at DTD were very heavy and trying to shop last night was a challenge.



Sorry about your delays. I will be honest... We drive from OH and it has been a long time since we have not hit a 3-4 hour delay somewhere along the way. It certainly makes it harder when you are anticipating getting to Disney. 

I hope your stay and trip home are pleasant.


----------



## decay33

thanks for the advice


----------



## scottb8888

zumbergc said:


> Neighbors are planning to drive to WDW.
> We live in columbus, ohio.   Anyone know how long or the best route to take, any suggestions on good places for an overnight stay, they have 2 kids.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Connie



We drive every year from Columbus.  Something like 23 s to 77 to 95.


----------



## kristytru

subscribing


----------



## tci1212

We will be driving in 10 days from So Jersey, We are leaving on the 6:00 pm Ferry. This should put us in Lewes Delaware around 7:15 pm.  We are hoping to make it to 95 in N. Carolina before we stop for the night. Does anyone know of any decent motels along 95 in N Carolina. We won't be stopping until 1:30 am.  Thanks for any info  .


----------



## pmd1117

Wow!  So impressed that people are driving from CT and beyond.  Doesn't it make more sense to fly and rent a car as the time involved and the gas is quite high!


----------



## smidgy

ok, too tired now to read through the whole thread.  first; a question:
 we come from chicago.  we have considered trying to miss atlanta altogether by staying on 65 and going through Alabama.  then either cutting over to Ga. (around Tifton) or  heading down to 10 in fla.  but nebo (DH) is concerned about these state routes.  is it really slow going? any suggestions?

second: our advice.  we have driven many times.  when we had kids with us, we stayed at a nice motel 6 in stockbridge,just south of ga. (get atlanta over with, get to the motel with pol time for the boys.  NOW, we don't make ressies (even though we could get a discount with our Moose membership, but you have to make ressies).  we live at 3 AM (yikes! ) to get around chgo.(we are NW of it)  before rush hour.  (sometimes we have taken 57 through IL).  and we drive until nebo's back gives out or the sun goes down, whichever comes first.  so we like to stop at the GA rest stop and pick up the MOTEL COUPON books.    then as we get close to "destination time" call the motels to see which have available:

smoking rooms, 1st floor drive up, exterior corridors. that way we can just bring in what we need, as little as possible, and the car is RIGHT There if we need anything else.  (HAVE to bring in the manhattan mixes.  nebo drives, I unload and FIRST priority... make him his manhattan! )

you would think by now we would KNOW which motels have this in Macon, tifton, amboy, etc, all the little towns along 75.... but... we don't! 

on the way home we know we like a DAYs Inn in Shepardsville KY, just south of Louisville. we always seem to get there just about dark (we HATE looking for a hotel in the dark). they have all of the above(yes, they have non-smoking rooms, too) and 2 24 hour restaurants RIGHT there! one is a dennys, but the other is a cute little place where you can get burgers or country fried steak or whatever,   so we check in, have a drinkie poo (or two), then walk over for a meal.  back to the room to crash . leave about 6 am and home soon!    (darn, maybe I shouldn't have given away our secret; next trip they won't have any available!)


----------



## smidgy

pmd1117 said:


> Wow!  So impressed that people are driving from CT and beyond.  Doesn't it make more sense to fly and rent a car as the time involved and the gas is quite high!



true, we haven't driven with the gas prices THIS high.  however.  when we go for free dining, we fly.  otherwise we drive *because* : what we can bring that you can't bring on an airplane:
 a cooler, stocked with pop and beer and juice packs (and extra, to refill the cooler).  lunchmeat, mac salad, cottage cheese.  sometimes cold chicken , sub sandwiches for the first night, bread, coffee cake, donuts, chips, cheese and crackers, paper plates, etc.  bottle of whiskey, bottle of vodka, margarita mix. cheetos, whatever.
 (I know how to pack a car, baby!)
 we don't need all that for the free dining.  we just put a bottle in each of our suitcases, buy the refillable mugs for pop (and mixes), and do without beer.
  yeah, we still eat SOME counter services meals, and one (maybe 2) nice TS meals, but we save a LOT on eating this way.  we take a break midday, go back to the resort, have a sandwich, etc. go by the pool, then go back to the room, have a drink, and back to the park! and snackies when we get back at night.


----------



## cam8n

Its still cheaper to drive with a family of 4....


----------



## pilferk

pmd1117 said:


> Wow!  So impressed that people are driving from CT and beyond.  Doesn't it make more sense to fly and rent a car as the time involved and the gas is quite high!



Not for us:

For the 5 of us, it would cost around $1500 to fly, round trip, from BDL to MCO.  It would cost us another $300+ for our 9 days of car rental (3 kids under 6 means you need room for 2 car seats and a booster...which means a big car).  Total: Around $1800.

For us to drive, it's 1150 miles, one way.  That's 2300 miles round trip.  Assuming 17 mpg in the minivan (and we get more like around 20, since it's all highway driving), that would work out to about 135 gallons of gas.  At $3.70 per gallon (the "rough" average price here in CT), that's about $500 in gas.  Room rates (one on the way down, one on the way back) run about $75 each, so that's another $150.  We budget $200 for food...though it typically costs us MUCH less.

So we budgeted about $850 for the drive this trip...though, granted, we're not counting "wear and tear" I guess.  I know in January (with gas prices hovering around $3 a gallon) it ACTUALLY cost us somewhere around $600 to $650, I think, for the drive.

For OUR family, because we're so large, it's actually a considerable SAVINGS to drive.


----------



## Flyerfan

cam8n said:


> Its still cheaper to drive with a family of 4....




Even with just the 2 of us.  When we factor in gas to the airport and back, parking at airport and renting a car, it's way cheaper.  If we would fly and use ME, it would probably be about the same as flying.  With driving we have our own car and can pack anything we want and we can leave anytime we want.  Yes, it takes a little longer, but it's just far less of a hassle.


----------



## TyRy

smidgy said:


> we come from chicago.  we have considered trying to miss atlanta altogether by staying on 65 and going through Alabama.  then either cutting over to Ga. (around Tifton) or  heading down to 10 in fla.  but nebo (DH) is concerned about these state routes.  is it really slow going? any suggestions?



Hi smidgy  - does this mean a new trip is in the works?  When we drove last time we did the Alabama route...as soon as DH is home I'll see if he has the exact way.  We did it there and back and it worked great for us (minus being chased by the tornadoes for a while  )  I don't know about stopping on the way down, as we went straight through and then stopped in Brentwood, TN on the way back.  My DIL's were with us and they usually use the 75 route, but will use the Alabama route this time when they drive down.


----------



## pumpkinbuddy

Just a fyi.  We got back last Wednesday.  We live in pgh and it took soo long on the way down.  We ran into construction all along but, the worst was near Brunswick,Georgia.  We actually were parked on the highway for 30 minutes.  My husband was freaking out. Beware

On the plus side we left Disney for home at around 4am and it was smooth sailing the whole way home.  No traffic at all. It took us around 17 hours to get home including stops for lunch and dinner an potty breaks.  Leaving at 4am really helped alot.  Last year be left around 6:30am and it was afwul. Traffic in am traffic at lunch and traffic at dinner

Just wanted to give a heads up


----------



## TyRy

smidgy said:


> ok, too tired now to read through the whole thread.  first; a question:
> we come from chicago.  we have considered trying to miss atlanta altogether by staying on 65 and going through Alabama.  then either cutting over to Ga. (around Tifton) or  heading down to 10 in fla.  but nebo (DH) is concerned about these state routes.  is it really slow going? any suggestions?



Spoke with DH and here's how we went coming from Berwyn...we took 55 to 294.  294 to 57 (tell Nebo it is the better way...why go all that way out of your way to Indy!  ) 57 to 24 and then 24 to 65, which we picked up in Nashville.  Then we took 65 all the way down into Alabama.  Here are the directions we used - got them from Spiceycat:

Just stay on I 65 until you get to Montgomery; then take I85 get off on exit 9(if AAA is telling you to take on I85 exit 6 - don't - go a little further take exit 9 which is the next exit - you will be happily surprised at the time saved.... plus you won't get lost) right turn - when the road ends turn left on US 231. You can stay on US 231 until it gets to I 10 in Florida.

stay on I 10 until it get to I75.

people on I 10 can be fast - so you might see more Florida state troopers - they don't seem to mind 75 mph and even 80 mph - it is cars going over a 100 mph that they seem to stop.

Once near Disney, on the Turnpike I preferred taking US 27 - to US 192 - this lets you in the backroad of Disney - especially if you are staying in Kissimmee/Davenport or anything along or around US 27. while some people prefer taking the florida turnpike to I4.

Does that help?  It might have been a little bit slower, but was a great drive...and since the way done was done overnight in AL, didn't have any traffic.  We also were making record time to Nashville until we hit construction for a couple of miles..that slowed us, but we still got there pretty quickly.

Ty


----------



## kristytru




----------



## wifey1220

pumpkinbuddy said:


> Just a fyi.  We got back last Wednesday.  We live in pgh and it took soo long on the way down.  We ran into construction all along but, the worst was near Brunswick,Georgia.  We actually were parked on the highway for 30 minutes.  My husband was freaking out. Beware
> 
> On the plus side we left Disney for home at around 4am and it was smooth sailing the whole way home.  No traffic at all. It took us around 17 hours to get home including stops for lunch and dinner an potty breaks.  Leaving at 4am really helped alot.  Last year be left around 6:30am and it was afwul. Traffic in am traffic at lunch and traffic at dinner
> 
> Just wanted to give a heads up



Thanks for the info
We are leaving from pgh on Saturday around 6am.  hopefully we won't hit much traffic.


----------



## lizzytizzy

Hi all! My DH and DD and I along with friends are planning to drive to Disney from NJ for the first time on Black Friday! Yes. I already made reservations for a couple of hotels on the way there already. I need them for the way back. We plan to stay at a park all day and then drive back afterwards. Any recs for the way back? We were planning to stay somewhere in GA but I don't know if that will be too far to drive if we spent the whole day in the park that day. But, we plan to drive the rest of the way home the next day. Any recs on clean and safe hotels would be really appreciated!


----------



## smidgy

*lizzy:* we have stayed at many little motels along 75 in ga.  knights inn,.best value, etc. depends how far we make it (tifton, amboy, macon, etc.) oh, take the macon bypass, there are quite a few along it and it's shorter.
 since you don't know how long you will be in the park that day for sure, or how tired you will be, I suggets NOT makkies ressies.  on the way down, stop at the GA> welcome center and pick up those motel coupon books.  these discounts no not count for reservations.  then as you get closer you can call and see which have availability.  (we always call to see which have exterior corridors ,ist floor drive up(so we don't have to unpack everything,) and smoking. 
  you hate to have ressies for, say valdosta, but you feel like you can drive further, say to tifton.   Or the reverse!   youre just too tired but your ressies are 80 miles yet!  that would be unsafe.


----------



## huskies90

I just finished reading this ENTIRE post.  It took several weeks.  Tons of great information on here.  I have a question that I could not find anywhere in the post.  

But before I get to my questionhere is our story

I am from CT and I have never driven.  It is something I have always wanted to do just for sake of saying I have done it.  But after dozens of trips to FL, I was always able to get a good enough airfare to cost justify flying.  Our next trip is planned for Presidents week in 09.  The party of 4 will be me, wife and two daughters 12 and 9.  I thought this would be a great time to try driving.  I dont see us getting $200 round trip airfare for that week and with winter weather and airport delays, it is a good time to have the flexibility of driving.

So after reading all the amazing posts on this thread here is my plan.  Ive decided it would be best to drive straight thru.  Well have 2 drivers.  I am not a big driver, I usually fly so the thought of driving 12 hours, sleeping, then getting up and driving another 12 hours does not sit well.  I rather just peel off the bandage in one swoop.  I am planning on leaving CT after work on Friday and taking 84, 684, 287, GSP, to I95 the rest of the way.  That allows me to circumvent NYC and the GWB and gets me to Philly by about 9-10PM and to DC by around midnight, hopefully, missing the bad rush hour traffic.  Since my kids are a bit older, I have no doubt they will sleep most of the night as will my wife.  So, Ill handle the grave yard shift then hand it over to her when the sun comes up in the AM.

OK, so here is my question.  As mentioned above, I dont want to have to stop for the overnight, but if in the wee hours of the morning, I decide I NEED to stop because I cant go any further and need to pull over for a cat nap, are there any rest areas and/or places to do this along the way.  AND has anyone else ever done this?  It just seems easier rather than pulling over, finding a hotel, going thru the hassle of checking in, waking up the family that will already be sleeping, getting them out of the car and into the room just to get two hours of sleep which would be all I would need.  I dont know what the areas are like south of DC since I have never been on the road down there.  Also, I dont anticipate this being necessary.  I moonlight as a bass guitarist in a local cover band and I am often driving home from a club at 3-4AM and never have a problem. 

So I guess I am looking for safe rest areas in the VA, NC stretch to pull over for 40 winks just in case I need itAnd if anyone has ever done thisAnyone?


----------



## JWollman

Hi fellow CT'er!!!
We have driven the drive several times from CT. Actually, I have only flown to FL 2 times, and that was NOT to go to Disney!! I have driven every time... including this years trip with our toddler!
We usually leave at night- 10/11pm..... however the past two trips with the kid we have stopped overnight... just so he is not bonkers for being in a car seat for so long!!
One year we did the drive and stopped around 3am in GA.. at the border. The rest area was nice and big and quite! We snoozed in the back of the SUV until the sun came up! We have also stopped in NC on the drives down to catch some zz's as well.

I really think its a great ride, people think we are nuts, but actually it has been cheaper to drive then to fly for us. .. plus I can take WHATEVER I want!!


----------



## BC1836

lizzytizzy said:


> Hi all! My DH and DD and I along with friends are planning to drive to Disney from NJ for the first time on Black Friday! Yes. I already made reservations for a couple of hotels on the way there already. I need them for the way back. We plan to stay at a park all day and then drive back afterwards. Any recs for the way back? We were planning to stay somewhere in GA but I don't know if that will be too far to drive if we spent the whole day in the park that day. But, we plan to drive the rest of the way home the next day. Any recs on clean and safe hotels would be really appreciated!



Search the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread for more relevant replies from NJ (and other Northeast) drivers.


----------



## pilferk

huskies90 said:


> I just finished reading this ENTIRE post.  It took several weeks.  Tons of great information on here.  I have a question that I could not find anywhere in the post.
> 
> But before I get to my question…here is our story…
> 
> I am from CT and I have never driven.  It is something I have always wanted to do just for sake of saying I have done it.  But after dozens of trips to FL, I was always able to get a good enough airfare to cost justify flying.  Our next trip is planned for President’s week in ’09.  The party of 4 will be me, wife and two daughters 12 and 9.  I thought this would be a great time to try driving.  I don’t see us getting $200 round trip airfare for that week and with winter weather and airport delays, it is a good time to have the flexibility of driving.
> 
> So after reading all the amazing posts on this thread here is my plan.  I’ve decided it would be best to drive straight thru.  We’ll have 2 drivers.  I am not a big driver, I usually fly so the thought of driving 12 hours, sleeping, then getting up and driving another 12 hours does not sit well.  I rather just peel off the bandage in one swoop.  I am planning on leaving CT after work on Friday and taking 84, 684, 287, GSP, to I95 the rest of the way.  That allows me to circumvent NYC and the GWB and gets me to Philly by about 9-10PM and to DC by around midnight, hopefully, missing the bad rush hour traffic.  Since my kids are a bit older, I have no doubt they will sleep most of the night as will my wife.  So, I’ll handle the grave yard shift then hand it over to her when the sun comes up in the AM.
> 
> OK, so here is my question.  As mentioned above, I don’t want to have to stop for the overnight, but if in the wee hours of the morning, I decide I NEED to stop because I can’t go any further and need to pull over for a cat nap, are there any rest areas and/or places to do this along the way.  AND has anyone else ever done this?  It just seems easier rather than pulling over, finding a hotel, going thru the hassle of checking in, waking up the family that will already be sleeping, getting them out of the car and into the room just to get two hours of sleep which would be all I would need.  I don’t know what the areas are like south of DC since I have never been on the road down there.  Also, I don’t anticipate this being necessary.  I moonlight as a bass guitarist in a local cover band and I am often driving home from a club at 3-4AM and never have a problem.
> 
> So I guess I am looking for safe rest areas in the VA, NC stretch to pull over for 40 winks just in case I need it…And if anyone has ever done this…Anyone?



Howdy and hello.

We've (the family and I)  done the drive 5 or 6 times now, using exactly the route you're mapping out.I vastly prefer avoiding NYC traffic at all costs, and prefer the Tappanzee and the Saw Mill Parkway to I-95. We just (this past January) did the "marathon" overnight drive, leaving Northwestern CT at around 2 PM and arriving in Florida just before noon...and that was with what I would consider a LOT of stopping (blantant plug: You'll see a link to the trip report in my signature, below).

The only difference between us is: I did all the driving. DW sat shotgun and rode herd with our kids, who did NOT sleep more than 2 hours (well, the older 2 anyway) the entire ride down.  But it was a "surprise" trip...we told them when we picked my oldest up from school that day...and they were all hopped up on adrenaline.

We're doing it again in early December, coming up in a couple months...but not the "marathon" this time.  We're stopping overnight in NC.

There are a bunch or rest stops as you head down, most of them seemed fairly safe and clean.  We made a LOT of "potty" stops for our (young) kids.  I took a catnap at a rest stop in GA for about 45 minutes as the sun was coming up.  The halflight was messing with my eyes, and I needed to pull over until we got to full light.

Another suggestion would be Exit 173 in NC..there's a Walmart Supercenter there.  You'll find campers, etc staked out in the parking lot that stay there all night.  It's well lit and VERY safe.  Would be a great place for a nap.


----------



## pilferk

JWollman said:


> I really think its a great ride, people think we are nuts, but actually it has been cheaper to drive then to fly for us. .. plus I can take WHATEVER I want!!



Yup, we find the same thing for our family of 5.  Cheaper to drive, and no restrictions on what we can bring.

For us, we'd need to find airfare UNDER $200, round trip...and maybe closer to $175...for the airfare to approximate our driving costs.  The other nice thing about driving is that we have our own car to drive around.


----------



## lizzytizzy

BC1836 said:


> Search the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread for more relevant replies from NJ (and other Northeast) drivers.



Where is this thread? I tried looking but couldn't find it.


----------



## pilferk

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1655918

There it is!


----------



## Disneynutbsv

pilferk said:


> Yup, we find the same thing for our family of 5.  Cheaper to drive, and no restrictions on what we can bring.
> 
> For us, we'd need to find airfare UNDER $200, round trip...and maybe closer to $175...for the airfare to approximate our driving costs.  The other nice thing about driving is that we have our own car to drive around.



I agree with this!  We are asking for gas cards for Christmas  My mil is always telling us she never knows what to get us!  This would work great!


----------



## grammynelliebelle

We will be heading down Mid October from NJ. 95 all the way. If you are recently back please let us know how you did. Thanks Grammy


----------



## vital

I'm leaving in a couple of weeks and driving for the first time. I've heard it'll take anywhere from 10-15 hours. Just curious as to the drive times from other folks. I'm VERY familiar with the areas until Destin. After Destin I'll be venturing into new territory. Is there anything I need to know? Speed traps? Bad areas not to get gas at? Anything will help.


----------



## crazyhusband

where in mississipi are you driving from? i live in phenix city alabama and we go through albany ga to tifton ga(I-75) to the state line to the fla turnpike. when on the turn pike you will need at least 10 dollars in quarters for tolls. that will get you in and out from there. when u get to the first toll ask the attedant it should only be 25 miles from there to highway 429 follow to exit 8 which takes u in right through the back gate past animal kingdom lodge. it only takes me and the wife 6 hours to drive. u should be able to take I-10 to I-75. do not know how long it will take u. let me know where u are driving from and i will try to help u figure out how long it will take. going again in december!!!


----------



## vital

crazyhusband said:


> where in mississipi are you driving from? i live in phenix city alabama and we go through albany ga to tifton ga(I-75) to the state line to the fla turnpike. when on the turn pike you will need at least 10 dollars in quarters for tolls. that will get you in and out from there. when u get to the first toll ask the attedant it should only be 25 miles from there to highway 429 follow to exit 8 which takes u in right through the back gate past animal kingdom lodge. it only takes me and the wife 6 hours to drive. u should be able to take I-10 to I-75. do not know how long it will take u. let me know where u are driving from and i will try to help u figure out how long it will take. going again in december!!!



I'm on the outskirts of Jackson. I lived in Hattiesburg and grew up in south mississippi until I moved up here so I'm familiar with the roads all the way to Destin. Just trying to get an idea of how far it is past Destin. I'll pick up I10 in Mobile and head on over from there. Any information you can give me will be appreciated!!!


----------



## crazyhusband

when you get on I-10 you will be on that road for a good while.  you will go through tallahasse to lake city where you will pick up I-75, take that south until you see the florida turnpike(exit will be to the left). you will need about 10 dollars in quarters for tolls in and out of the turnpike. you will follow the turnpike to highway 429(another toll road). take that to exit 8(hartzog road). once there just follow that road through the back gate and just follow the signs to the resort you are staying at. as far as the tolls go, the first is 2.50 and the second is 1.00. there are only 2 in and out so the 10 dollars in quarters will do you just fine. by the way what resort are you staying at? when me and my wife go in december we will be staying at Port Orleans French Quarter. we will be there for 9 days. can't wait!!!


----------



## vital

crazyhusband said:


> when you get on I-10 you will be on that road for a good while.  you will go through tallahasse to lake city where you will pick up I-75, take that south until you see the florida turnpike(exit will be to the left). you will need about 10 dollars in quarters for tolls in and out of the turnpike. you will follow the turnpike to highway 429(another toll road). take that to exit 8(hartzog road). once there just follow that road through the back gate and just follow the signs to the resort you are staying at. as far as the tolls go, the first is 2.50 and the second is 1.00. there are only 2 in and out so the 10 dollars in quarters will do you just fine. by the way what resort are you staying at? when me and my wife go in december we will be staying at Port Orleans French Quarter. we will be there for 9 days. can't wait!!!



We will be at All Star Movies. You will love POFQ!!! That's the first place we stayed there and it's EXACTLY like New Orleans minus the drunks and smells (good and bad). Be sure to take the boat to DTD at least once. It's really cool and easy to do. Thanks for the directions and the tip on toll money. I had no idea it'd cost that much . What would you estimate the time from Mobile to WDW? I drive 75-80 depending on the traffic.


----------



## crazyhusband

hey do not worry about bugging me. i am very glad to help. the first time we drove we went through dothan al down to chipley fl and then to I-10 and over. the way we go now only takes about 6 hours. again, glad to help, any more questions do not hesitate to email me. i or my wife will do our best to try and answer them.


----------



## 2xDisneyDad

Hi All,

Thanks for the info, I have gone through most of the pages trying to find out if there is an alternate route available to us other then the usual I95 straight down.  We drive down 2-3 times a year and always wind up hitting traffic somewhere.  Our times have gone from a best of 15 3/4 hours to a worst of 22 hours .  I realize that from NJ this is most likely the most direct route and timing has alot to do with it.  Sometimes we don't have much choice when to leave based on business or family commitments.

We do, however, live right outside of Easton PA off route 78 and have seen some people opting for 78-81-11-26-95 or 78-81-64-95.  I would really like some opinions, if based on where we are in NJ, it is a viable route (and if one is better then the other).  I have heard the pluses of no tolls and less congestion, as well as the drawbacks of it being a less direct route.  I have no problem with not being able to make it in 15 3/4 hours again, but don't want it to take 19 or 20 every time.  

If someone has any hotel info at about just before they hit 95 to stay for the night (preferably a Marriott property) that would also be appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Funwith4kids

MyPeanut&Bug said:


> (I'm sure there's been plenty on this topic, but the search keeps freezing up on me. Sorry for any redundancy!)
> 
> DH and I decided for sure that we're going to drive to WDW for our trip next  May. We live in Canton, OH - we're about an hour south of Cleveland and about 2 hours north of Columbus for a reference point. Neither one of us have driven to this region before. Mapquest says it's just under 16 hours for us and at this point we're tenatively planning on driving 12 hours or so the day we leave, staying overnight and then finishing up the drive the next morning.
> 
> For those that have made the drive from this general area -
> Where will driving about 12 hours put us to stay overnight? If you've done this, can you recommend any nice, inexpensive hotels to stay at for the night?
> 
> Just starting to put things together after ALOT of talking!
> Thanks in advance!



Try freetrip.com as it has times along the route.


----------



## GranddadTom

2xDisneyDad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I have gone through most of the pages trying to find out if there is an alternate route available to us other then the usual I95 straight down.  We drive down 2-3 times a year and always wind up hitting traffic somewhere.  Our times have gone from a best of 15 3/4 hours to a worst of 22 hours .  I realize that from NJ this is most likely the most direct route and timing has alot to do with it.  Sometimes we don't have much choice when to leave based on business or family commitments.
> 
> We do, however, live right outside of Easton PA off route 78 and have seen some people opting for 78-81-11-26-95 or 78-81-64-95.  I would really like some opinions, if based on where we are in NJ, it is a viable route (and if one is better then the other).  I have heard the pluses of no tolls and less congestion, as well as the drawbacks of it being a less direct route.  I have no problem with not being able to make it in 15 3/4 hours again, but don't want it to take 19 or 20 every time.
> 
> If someone has any hotel info at about just before they hit 95 to stay for the night (preferably a Marriott property) that would also be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



We have a daughter in Windermere (20 miles north of WDW) plus we are Disney fans, so we make the drive to Orlando often also.  We also have a son who lives just south of Charlotte so we do the Rt. 81 to Rt. 77 thing often too.  As a matter of fact, we just did the round trip to Orlando last weekend.  Last week we experienced to problem areas - south of Washington on Rt. 95 (what's new!) and between milepost 70 and milepost 30 in Georgia.  The Northern Virginia business cost us around 30 minutes (I can live with that) but the Georgia thing was worst, much worse.  We lost over an hour there.  I believe that we made the mistake of driving through the Brunswick, GA area after rush hour (around 8:00 pm).  There is a bridge right at mile post 30 that they are expanding and the work involves hoisting huge steel beams into place.  They don't allow traffic to flow while they are doing this, so routinely the entire highway is stopped.  The result is a rolling back up the goes back for miles.  We came back through there in the daytime and there was no evidence of beams being hoisted around, which leads me to believe that they do the work at night when the traffic load is lighter.  We heading back that way in December and I've made a note to check on work arounds (maybe on Rt. 301) in case the same thing happens.  I remember driving through there before Rt. 95 was finished (early 1970's) so I know there are ways to do it.  I personally don't see Rt. 81/Rt. 77/Rt. 26 being a great option because Rt. 81 in Virginia can be a tough road with the hills and the truckers.


----------



## Momto2PrncChrmgs

I've skipped thru this post but there is just WAY too much info!  We are doing our fourth trip, but first one driving.  Boys will be ages 6 and 2 (AAAAHHH!!!!)  Anyone driven from St. Louis?  Good routes, good rest stops for the boys to run around?  How long did it take (Mapquest said 15, RandMcNally said 16, a friend said 20hrs.).  We are planning on leaving around 3pm and after a stop for dinner around 6-ish, driving straight thru.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## the Fidge

Driving down from North east PA and wondering about trying a different route.  Has anyone ever gone 81 to 15 to 17 to 95??  Please let me know how this went.  I am hoping to find an easier way and I really don't feel the love for the mountains of VA especially if its snowing when we leave in November.  Thanks!


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi everyone, just getting my bearings here.. i am in RI and my MIL has asked me if i would like to do a "road trip" with her and my dd to WDW in '09.

Now, we go to WDW twice a year, but usally fly, this would be my first time driving. And my MIL is not a big driver, so it would basically all fall on me. I would be driving her Ford Expedition. I am not sure when in '09 we would be looking at -- we are fairly open right now, as it is up to me. LOL 
I am not sure why she is wanting to do this all of a sudden.. lol.. but it has turned from being a "joke" to a possible reality. So, now i need info.

I have driven long distances before (twice to KY and once to So. Carolina). 

I would love some advice / routes to take to avoid 95s. thru NY/NJ. I read some routes from someone in CT back on the first page of this thread.. do those routes still stand correct? I don't mind adding on a bit of time.. i would rather do that and have a smoother ride than to get stuck in NYC traffic. 
I am thinking we would probably do it over 2 days - staying somewhere (any advice) in between.

Any/all advice from New England based travelers are welcome!! PLEASE! LOL I need to know exactly what i am getting myself into.


----------



## jmsvss

This Is my 6th trip from VA and will be the third time driving.  After the last time I said NO MORE but... I was lured intothis quickie trip by $49 O/W airfares that in reality are not.  So, its me, DD15, a van w/DVD, books on tape and 11 hours of rubber on the road.  The $$ saved versus flying will buy one 4 day pass.


----------



## Luvamouse

Caitsmama said:


> Hi everyone, just getting my bearings here.. i am in RI and my MIL has asked me if i would like to do a "road trip" with her and my dd to WDW in '09.
> 
> I would love some advice / routes to take to avoid 95s. thru NY/NJ. I read some routes from someone in CT back on the first page of this thread.. do those routes still stand correct? I don't mind adding on a bit of time.. i would rather do that and have a smoother ride than to get stuck in NYC traffic.
> I am thinking we would probably do it over 2 days - staying somewhere (any advice) in between.
> 
> Any/all advice from New England based travelers are welcome!! PLEASE! LOL I need to know exactly what i am getting myself into.



Hi Caitsmomma-- I am from RI also- Richmond to be specific- and we did just this last November and will be doing it again in April!  First I need to say that my DD's 8 and 14  are quite used to long trips and this does help a lot.   But it doesn't mean it can't be Cait's 1st long drive!  I use the AAA online triptik which allows me to plug in my house and WDW and then literally drag the route to the roads I choose to travel instead.  Very handy!

Here is our specific route so you can look at a map to see where it goes:
95S to Exit 69 in CT.  Take Rte 9N to 66W in Middletown, CT.   This becomes 691.  Get on 84W and follow to 81S in PA.  81S about 450 miles to Rte 77 S in Virginia.  Follow 77S about 230 miles to 26E in Columbia, SC.  53 miles to 95 S.  I can't swear to the best route once you're in Florida, but many people here can give you that.  I can tell you that this route was terrific and we met with NO stops at all due to traffic or construction.  It is a truck route and the ride was beautiful.  It was just 100 miles longer than going 95 straight through.  Been there, done that, never again.  At about 1380 miles, I wouldn't choose to go straight through although some do.  Again, we've done it in the past out of neccesity.  Now we factor in 2 days to get there.  We stayed overnight in Mount Airy, NC.  It was about 13.5 hours to get there with no traffic and only a few stops.  Perhaps somewhere in Virginia might be sooner?

We love to drive and love to see the country, that's why we drive.  If I can answer any questions for you, feel free to PM me to chat more! 


Heidi


----------



## BC1836

Caitsmama said:


> Hi everyone, just getting my bearings here.. i am in RI and my MIL has asked me if i would like to do a "road trip" with her and my dd to WDW in '09.
> 
> Now, we go to WDW twice a year, but usally fly, this would be my first time driving. And my MIL is not a big driver, so it would basically all fall on me. I would be driving her Ford Expedition. I am not sure when in '09 we would be looking at -- we are fairly open right now, as it is up to me. LOL
> I am not sure why she is wanting to do this all of a sudden.. lol.. but it has turned from being a "joke" to a possible reality. So, now i need info.
> 
> I have driven long distances before (twice to KY and once to So. Carolina).
> 
> I would love some advice / routes to take to avoid 95s. thru NY/NJ. I read some routes from someone in CT back on the first page of this thread.. do those routes still stand correct? I don't mind adding on a bit of time.. i would rather do that and have a smoother ride than to get stuck in NYC traffic.
> I am thinking we would probably do it over 2 days - staying somewhere (any advice) in between.
> 
> Any/all advice from New England based travelers are welcome!! PLEASE! LOL I need to know exactly what i am getting myself into.



And for added info, check out the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread!
All the best.


----------



## Luvamouse

BC1836 said:


> And for added info, check out the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread!
> All the best.



Thank you from me also, BC1836!  You started this after we had gotten home last year.


----------



## BC1836

Luvamouse said:


> Thank you from me also, BC1836!  You started this after we had gotten home last year.



You are quite welcome!
Don't forget to share your driving experiences and tips with the _marathon _drivers on the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread.
All the best.


----------



## dthogue

the Fidge said:


> Driving down from North east PA and wondering about trying a different route.  Has anyone ever gone 81 to 15 to 17 to 95??  Please let me know how this went.  I am hoping to find an easier way and I really don't feel the love for the mountains of VA especially if its snowing when we leave in November.  Thanks!



We are in Central PA and take this route when we head to Richmond, VA or beyond - 81 and 15 are 4 lane highways - 15 will bear off and 270 will head South to DC - the road changes to 2 lanes - you travel small towns.  Traffic for the most part isn't too bad, but to me the road seems like it goes on forever - my DH on the other hand likes going this way.  The one nice thing is that you keep moving, unlike sitting in traffic on 95.  You pick up 95 above Fredricksburg, VA.  We'll be heading this way in March when we drive to Disney.

Tammy


----------



## garada3

We are driving to Disney next summer.  Our start point is northern Virginia and we plan to overnight at Hilton Head with the mother-in-law.  We are very familiar with that portion of the drive   

My question is the next leg of the journey.  I want a 6:00am start on a Sunday morning from HHI. Can all you experienced drivers make suggestions for the rest of 95 South such as bypasses around towns etc.  Also any info on the best routes to take as we approach WDW would be fantastic.  WHat should our drive time be?

And I guess I had better ask about the dreaded return trip, which will be mid to late afternoon on a Thursday,  Any particular things to watch out for on the drive back to MIL in Hilton Head?

Thank you all so very much!


----------



## PA DISNEY

My family is driving from PA to Orlando on the Tuesday before Thanksgiving.  We are planning on going 81-77-26-95 to avoid traffic on 95.  Has anyone gone this route recently?  I'm trying to avoid any construction.


----------



## jmsvss

2xDisneyDad said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I have gone through most of the pages trying to find out if there is an alternate route available to us other then the usual I95 straight down.  We drive down 2-3 times a year and always wind up hitting traffic somewhere.  Our times have gone from a best of 15 3/4 hours to a worst of 22 hours .  I realize that from NJ this is most likely the most direct route and timing has alot to do with it.  Sometimes we don't have much choice when to leave based on business or family commitments.
> 
> We do, however, live right outside of Easton PA off route 78 and have seen some people opting for 78-81-11-26-95 or 78-81-64-95.  I would really like some opinions, if based on where we are in NJ, it is a viable route (and if one is better then the other).  I have heard the pluses of no tolls and less congestion, as well as the drawbacks of it being a less direct route.  I have no problem with not being able to make it in 15 3/4 hours again, but don't want it to take 19 or 20 every time.
> 
> If someone has any hotel info at about just before they hit 95 to stay for the night (preferably a Marriott property) that would also be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve




Steve,
I live in Virginia - where I81 and I64 intersect.  Your post caught my eye when you mention I78.  I frequently travel to Morristown, NJ via 81-78-278.  That trip takes me about 51/2 to 6 hours.  When I drive to Disney I take 81-77-26-95, stopping in Savannah, GA if I am breaking the trip up.  This rout takes about 10 hours and is decent, low volume until you get around the major cities in FL on 95.  With this in mind I think you could just about make in in 16 hours.


----------



## cruisinpan55

garada3 said:


> We are driving to Disney next summer.  Our start point is northern Virginia and we plan to overnight at Hilton Head with the mother-in-law.  We are very familiar with that portion of the drive
> 
> My question is the next leg of the journey.  I want a 6:00am start on a Sunday morning from HHI. Can all you experienced drivers make suggestions for the rest of 95 South such as bypasses around towns etc.  Also any info on the best routes to take as we approach WDW would be fantastic.  WHat should our drive time be?
> 
> And I guess I had better ask about the dreaded return trip, which will be mid to late afternoon on a Thursday,  Any particular things to watch out for on the drive back to MIL in Hilton Head?
> 
> Thank you all so very much!



We are also leaving on Tuesday from Pa. and going to Bluffton SC. It's just outside of HHI. You have to pass through it to get to HHI. From HHi it should be approx. 6 hrs. drive time. The worst traffic you hit will be Jacksonville. We did this trip two years ago and the constuction around there was almost done. It should'nt be that bad. We are also leaving Bluffton on Sunday morning and traveling to WLV for the rest of the week. Good luck in your trip. and have a GREAT time.


----------



## soonerlpn

Driving from OKC to Orlando in March. How horrible will it be???


----------



## jmsvss

Oklahoma - that will be a nice little drive!

How much time are you allowing yourself?  Kids?  How old?  I grew up in the military and my parents drove four kids and two dogs coast to coast numerous times.  I fondly remember these great adventures because my parents planned for such interesting stops, hotels pools, etc.

AAA trip tiks are very helpful.


----------



## Jericho

Hey I originally wanted to fly, but I'm not sure about what I should do after I read this article

http://www.authspot.com/Thoughts/Phones-on-Airplanes.360119

What do you think??

Thanks so much!

_Jer


----------



## soonerlpn

jmsvss said:


> Oklahoma - that will be a nice little drive!
> 
> How much time are you allowing yourself?  Kids?  How old?  I grew up in the military and my parents drove four kids and two dogs coast to coast numerous times.  I fondly remember these great adventures because my parents planned for such interesting stops, hotels pools, etc.
> 
> AAA trip tiks are very helpful.




We are leaving Thursday the 12th of March and due to check in to our rental home in Indian Creek at 4pm. We are leaving early and going to spend the night somewhere a little over halfway. It will be myself, my boyfriend and my two boys who will be 6 and 14 at the time.


----------



## princessmom29

We are drivin from Mobile, Al and leaving Wed morning. Does anyone know about how much the toll will be for us on the turnpike? Google mpas says to Take exit 296A off of I-75 And we will be on the turn pike for 49 miles And get off at exit 259 to get I-4 and take that to lake Beuna Vista. We are staying at Downtown disney. Does this sound right?


----------



## angwill

I will be driving down from NW Illinois with just myself and my son in May 09.  I am wondering if anyone knows what traffic is like in Atlanta at around 5-6pm on a Saturday?  Has anyone come through there at that time or is anyone from that area?  I grew up driving in Chicago so I don't really think anything will surprise me but I just wanted to be prepared. 

Ang


----------



## smidgy

hi there! we live in Carperntersville, IL and have driven down MANY times.  saturdays are not so bad in Atlanta. I'll have to check with hubby nebo about the time we usually end up there.
  we always had this argument cause I HATE driving through big cities and always made him take the Bypass.  turns out, he was (right) I didn't say that!. all the trucks HAVE to take the bypass, so if you go through the city, you lose all those nasty trucks!. it's not so bad.  just keep your eye on the signs for 75. (also, the bypass sometimes has backups near the airport.
  we usually leave very early (like 3 AM,) to get past the city and on 65 in Indiana before rush hour starts..  we take 290 to 294 to 80/94, we go around chicago....
  we HAVE taken 57 through IL and met up with 24 in KY.  it avoids chgo, Indianapolis, and Louisville, but it adds some miles to the trip.
  are you taking 2 days or driving through?  when we had the boys with us, we stayed at a nice motel 6 in stockbridge, just south of atlanta.  now that it's just the 2 or us  we "press on" and stay in Macon (off the macon bypass), or perry.   
 stop at the GA welcome station and pick up those motel coupon books.  you can call ahead when you get near the town you want to stay at (depending on the light situation, and hubby's sore back situation! then we ask if they have a first floor, drive up (so we don't have to bring a lot into the room, just to sleep, and the car is RIGHT THERE, if we need anything.
  PM us if you want any more info!     
 we like to buy sub sandwiches the day before and stop at a rest stop in tenn. just before the BIG hill before Chatanooga, and eat them there. (repack them in ziplock freezer bags in the cooler, or they get mushy).


----------



## schaery

I'm driving from Mobile, AL, and need a little advice.  I've got 2 different directions - one from AAA and one from Mapquest.  AAA says something to the effect of getting on FL Turnpike (from I-75) to I-4, then to Disney exit that goes toward WWoS.

Mapquest says get on FL turnpike but instead of going I-4, it shows getting off at another exit (Apopka) plus 2 more (all toll roads) which seem to lead to a back entrance of the Disney complex.  I believe this may be the road that I've read about as the new Disney road.

Any recommendations between the 2 routes?  TIA!


----------



## smidgy

yes! get off at that exit.  there is A and B  . one is for Apopka (north) and the other is for 429 (south).  you will take this toll road to the Western Way (the sign will say this, or disney). it will bring you into The World! from the west.  and can turn either left or right on Buena Vista Drive.  it is a GREAT short cut!  (now, we only go all the way to I4 if we are going to universal first.)  ask your resort to send you a map of the world, and you will see western way on it. at which resort are you staying?


----------



## schaery

Thanks for your help.  We're staying at Pop.  I actually have Mapquest directions to Pop (left on Buena Vista).  

The actually mileage isn't that much shorter but there seems to be a big time savings.  Do you remember how much the 3 toll roads are - so I can have proper change?


----------



## LBKB

We are leaving on the 18th of Dec. has anyone taken this way lately?  Wondering about construction?   Hopefully the weather is good. Can't wait to be at Wilderness Lodge for Christmas.


----------



## cruisinpan55

LBKB said:


> We are leaving on the 18th of Dec. has anyone taken this way lately?  Wondering about construction?   Hopefully the weather is good. Can't wait to be at Wilderness Lodge for Christmas.



Just got back from Wilderness Lodge. It is beautiful at Christmas!! We traveled from the suburbs of Pa. We traveled 95 and we had traffic 20 minutes south of Washington.There is construction for approx. 20 miles. They are widening the highway. Jacksonville highways are still under contruction also. Not to bad anywhere else. Have a great trip!!! But than again how could you not. You are going to the happiest place on earth.


----------



## cruisinpan55

LBKB said:


> We are leaving on the 18th of Dec. has anyone taken this way lately?  Wondering about construction?   Hopefully the weather is good. Can't wait to be at Wilderness Lodge for Christmas.



Sorry, I did not notice the roads you were traveling. Maybe that info will be helpful to someone else. Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Armandocme

I will be driving from VA to Orlando Christmas Eve into Christmas Day.  Are there any gas station open between the hours of 7pm Christmas eve to Noonish Christmas day (haven't decided exact time we will be leaving yet)?  I will be driving along 95 south.  Would also like to know if there are any decent places to eat that will be open.


----------



## Jeremy B.

LBKB said:


> We are leaving on the 18th of Dec. has anyone taken this way lately?  Wondering about construction?   Hopefully the weather is good. Can't wait to be at Wilderness Lodge for Christmas.



We are leaving on 12/18 as well.  We are located in Indianapolis, and are taking 65 - 24 - 75.  What part of IN are you leaving from and about what time?


----------



## mort0203

We will be staying at a time share resort just outside the gates to DW.  Has anyone else stayed that close who can answer this question?

Do you still need to drive into the park and use parking or are there other ways of travel?


----------



## Ham Ham

mort0203 said:


> We will be staying at a time share resort just outside the gates to DW.  Has anyone else stayed that close who can answer this question?
> 
> Do you still need to drive into the park and use parking or are there other ways of travel?



Taxi, car service, public transit etc....


----------



## RobnRud

Smidgy-  Thanks for the tips from Chicagoland.  If airfare doesn't go down we will be driving from SW suburbs end of March.  I'm thinking to leave 3-4 am on Sat. morning...and then try to get either just north or south of Altanta (my thinking is alittle north might be better, to be able to go thru ATL early Sunday to avoid traffic).  We do have 3 kids (7,8,9) and they are good riders.  Does my plan sound doable??  How long has it taken you from the Atlanta area to WDW??
Thanks for any advice
Robin


----------



## smidgy

we always make it through atlanta, get the "hurdle" over with the first day.  the next day there are no big cities to worry about.  It's been so long since we stopped there, I'll have to ask hubby nebo to chime in here.  we try to make it at least to macon the first day (no kids with us)  even when we went with kids, they were 10 and 13 at their youngest.  but I would try to make it through atlanta the first day, since there is no rush hour anyway. 
  I'm going to ask nebo to respond to this thread.

SW of chgo.  do you take 57 or 65?  we always debate over that one.  are you south of 80? gonna pass this question over to hubby.  (hope he responds soon!
there was a very clean motel 6 (back in  the 90's, anyway) in stockbridge, south of atlanta. with a pool for the boys.


----------



## RobnRud

With the new I-355 extension we are about 5 minutes north of I-80.  The whole I-65 vs. I-57 issue was another one of my concerns.  Since this is our first time driving, I'm thinking we might be okay with I-65...we plan to leave around 4am Saturday.  That should put us past the 94/65 mess, and thru Indy on a Saturday.  Hopefully won't be too bad.  
Any advice, always appreciated!!
Robin


----------



## TINKERIFIC

Hopefully I am in the right place.  As you can see by my sig we are drving to Disney.  This will be our second drive, but 1st with a toddler.  He is 2 1/2 and FULL OF ENERGY!

We are leaving on the 27th, mid afternoon.  We plan to stop for the typical bathroom, food, etc., but we also are looking for some breaks for our 2 year old to burn off some energy.

HELP!


----------



## BC1836

For additional info on long-distance drives, see the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread.
All the best.


----------



## deblanka

Here's a web site where you can find radio stations by city. This may be helpful before you leave to let you know where you can find traffic reports.

radio-locator.com


----------



## stone1061

It looks like we may be driving in April to FL.  Unfortunately the airline prices are astronomical and for 5 people I could take another vacation!  Fortunately the gas prices as of yesterday were at $1.31 so at that rate driving from NJ will cost next to nothing.  I have 3 kids 12,3, & 5 and we did drive once before and I said NEVER AGAIN!  

Im hoping to find some good driving tips here to make the drive a little better than last time.


----------



## BC1836

stone1061 said:


> It looks like we may be driving in April to FL.  Unfortunately the airline prices are astronomical and for 5 people I could take another vacation!  Fortunately the gas prices as of yesterday were at $1.31 so at that rate driving from NJ will cost next to nothing.  I have 3 kids 12,3, & 5 and we did drive once before and I said NEVER AGAIN!
> 
> Im hoping to find some good driving tips here to make the drive a little better than last time.



Try the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread for more info.
All the best.


----------



## DVCisME

stone1061 said:


> It looks like we may be driving in April to FL.  Unfortunately the airline prices are astronomical and for 5 people I could take another vacation!  Fortunately the gas prices as of yesterday were at $1.31 so at that rate driving from NJ will cost next to nothing.  I have 3 kids 12,3, & 5 and we did drive once before and I said NEVER AGAIN!
> 
> Im hoping to find some good driving tips here to make the drive a little better than last time.



We will be driving from Southern NJ for the first time, with a 4 year old and a 2 year old.  It says that we will only be spending $160 roundtrip for gas, compared to $1000 for airfare.


----------



## Luvamouse

Having a tough time searching for this-- can anyone  recommend grocery stores to stop at on our drive in to the Poly?  We come in off of 417 direction.  Garden Grocer is convenient, but too pricey considering  we are driving and will have a cooler.  and they will never slice the meat to my specifications AND I will miss out on being cheap and looking for the sale items.  

Question 2 then comes to mind--anyone have a 12 volt cooler that they can recommend?  There are some good looking ones under $100, but I don't want to buy something that is not worthy.  Thanks! 

Direct me to an existing thread if available!


----------



## casey49781

I am driving from Michigan any tips would be very much appreciated.


----------



## BC1836

casey49781 said:


> I am driving from Michigan any tips would be very much appreciated.



Also post your question on the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread.
All the best.


----------



## Mickey89rules

I am driving down to Disney from the Detroit Area for the first time. The only other time I traveled to Disney in a car I was 9. My question is, to anyone that has driven from Detroit to Disney recently down I-75 where do you recommend stopping and were did you spend the nigh on the way down and also back home?  I will be traveling with my wife and also our 5 year old daughter and 1 year old son.


----------



## mamak02

I am driving from NJ for the 4th time with my 2 ds. I know where to stay overnite but my only question is, is there anyplace to stop and have fun on the way down? I always see the Fighter Jet on the North bound side of the highway. Is that a museum or just a Monument. I think my ds's would love to see jets ond other planes. Also are there any train museums close to 95? Can anybody help me?


----------



## mamak02

=stone1061;29388781]It looks like we may be driving in April to FL.  Unfortunately the airline prices are astronomical and for 5 people I could take another vacation!  Fortunately the gas prices as of yesterday were at $1.31 so at that rate driving from NJ will cost next to nothing.  I have 3 kids 12,3, & 5 and we did drive once before and I said NEVER AGAIN!  

Im hoping to find some good driving tips here to make the drive a little better than last time.[/QUOTE]

 I love the dollar store!! I will spend $20 at the dollar tree before I leave to go down. They can also play with the stuff while you are at disney in the room. If you have to you can find a dollar store in Orlando before you come home. I always make sure a I have plenty of treats and juice boxes also. Chips and fruit snacks and slim jims. I also bring crackers and beef jerky and water for my dh.


----------



## duffy

Seconding the dollar store!!  I load up on cheap junk.  I also put a lot of this stuff in what we call "the fun bag."  I keep it away from them and dole out the treats as needed.  What makes a good item for the fun bag?  Well, it should not make much noise,  be something that will keep their attention for at least 1/2 an hour, and doesn't have a million little crucial pieces!!


----------



## baby1disney

Mickey89rules said:


> I am driving down to Disney from the Detroit Area for the first time. The only other time I traveled to Disney in a car I was 9. My question is, to anyone that has driven from Detroit to Disney recently down I-75 where do you recommend stopping and were did you spend the nigh on the way down and also back home?  I will be traveling with my wife and also our 5 year old daughter and 1 year old son.



First off, let me say hello neighbor!!!!  I live in Toledo and we usually take I-75 straight down. We usually stop at a rest area in each state within the first 30-45min. Usually around Warner Robbins/south Georgia we stay the night. Then, when we wake up in the morning, we only have a bout 4-6 hours to drive. But, I guess FIL wants to take a different way down that seems to be more scenic. As soon as I find out for sure those routes, I could let you know.


----------



## katybugsmom

mamak02 said:


> =stone1061;29388781]It looks like we may be driving in April to FL.  Unfortunately the airline prices are astronomical and for 5 people I could take another vacation!  Fortunately the gas prices as of yesterday were at $1.31 so at that rate driving from NJ will cost next to nothing.  I have 3 kids 12,3, & 5 and we did drive once before and I said NEVER AGAIN!
> 
> Im hoping to find some good driving tips here to make the drive a little better than last time.



 I love the dollar store!! I will spend $20 at the dollar tree before I leave to go down. They can also play with the stuff while you are at disney in the room. If you have to you can find a dollar store in Orlando before you come home. I always make sure a I have plenty of treats and juice boxes also. Chips and fruit snacks and slim jims. I also bring crackers and beef jerky and water for my dh.[/QUOTE]

Check out my thread in Disney for Families I started called Dollar Deals!    We had a great one started last summer and I've tried to start another for this summer!  Happy hunting!


----------



## Princesspigletsmom

casey49781 said:


> I am driving from Michigan any tips would be very much appreciated.



We are driving from Michigan as well this is our #5 trip driving. 
Do you have kids, if so what ages? 

We drive to Georgia and get a hotel to sleep, since we have kids we just can't do the straight drive through. 

Its a pretty easy drive and in my experience quite do-able.


----------



## albertamommyof4

BC1836 said:


> Also post your question on the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread.
> All the best.



where may i ask this thread is , i can't seem to find it ?
Thanks


----------



## duffy

albertamommyof4 said:


> where may i ask this thread is , i can't seem to find it ?
> Thanks



Here it is.


----------



## albertamommyof4

duffy said:


> Here it is.



Thank you


----------



## TSMAMI

Anyone driving down in the next few week? I leave in 2 weeks!


----------



## BC1836

TSMAMI said:


> Anyone driving down in the next few week? I leave in 2 weeks!



You might want to also post your message on the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only" thread.

All the best.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

I really do not like to fly, I like to be in control...call me weird

We had always flown but I have been thinking about driving...the problem...our car has 150000+ miles on as of now and I fear we will break down if we do choose to drive. We would be leaving from Jersey.  We also do not have AAA but we would need it if driving down (obviously).  Also, how long would it take?  I am sure we would stop somewhere.  

Anyone have any ideas/suggestions/comments? I figured this would be the place to come to


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

stone1061 said:


> It looks like we may be driving in April to FL.  Unfortunately the airline prices are astronomical and for 5 people I could take another vacation!  Fortunately the gas prices as of yesterday were at $1.31 so at that rate driving from NJ will cost next to nothing.  I have 3 kids 12,3, & 5 and we did drive once before and I said NEVER AGAIN!
> 
> Im hoping to find some good driving tips here to make the drive a little better than last time.


 How long does it take you?  How do yours kids hold up?
We are from Jersey too and are thinking about driving.


----------



## patclairesmom

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I really do not like to fly, I like to be in control...call me weird
> 
> We had always flown but I have been thinking about driving...the problem...our car has 150000+ miles on as of now and I fear we will break down if we do choose to drive. We would be leaving from Jersey.  We also do not have AAA but we would need it if driving down (obviously).  Also, how long would it take?  I am sure we would stop somewhere.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/suggestions/comments? I figured this would be the place to come to



What about renting a car up here in NJ?  They usually have unlimited miles.


----------



## BC1836

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I really do not like to fly, I like to be in control...call me weird
> 
> We had always flown but I have been thinking about driving...the problem...our car has 150000+ miles on as of now and I fear we will break down if we do choose to drive. We would be leaving from Jersey.  We also do not have AAA but we would need it if driving down (obviously).  Also, how long would it take?  I am sure we would stop somewhere.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/suggestions/comments? I figured this would be the place to come to



The best place for this question is the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread in TRANSPORTATION. Lots of Jersey drivers (and others from the northeast) on that thread.

We've done 13 drives to and from WDW since 2002 and thoroughly enjoy it. Most of the time we depart very, very early in the morning and manage to travel 900+ miles on the first day, usually staying over in Palm Coast. The next morning is just a 90 minute drive to WDW. We did a straight-through drive in May 0f 2008. The 1,080 mile journey began at 4:45 a.m. and ended at WDW at 10:27 p.m.

All the best.


----------



## rockydek

I just wanted to let eveyone know that the Auto Train is an option.
Amtrak has a web site. 
It leaves everyday at 4PM from Lorton VA and Arrives in Sanford Fl every morn at 8:30 AM.
 It also  leaves everyday at 4PM from Sanford and arrives in Lorton VA at 8:30 Am.

Amtrak puts your vehicle on a car  and you have seats, seperate from your vehicle, they provide you a decent Dinner and breakfast in a dining room . It takes  16 hours ....while you eat and  sleep. 
Its nice to  wake up and and be in Florida. 
Great for a vehicle that is older as ....it is only 25 minutes to Disney from Sanford FL. 
Great for people who are driving from the North..... Lorton is just as you enter VA.

Also...the earlier you book with Amtrak the less expensive it is.

We do this every other year...from Massachusetts.


----------



## DVCisME

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> I really do not like to fly, I like to be in control...call me weird
> 
> We had always flown but I have been thinking about driving...the problem...our car has 150000+ miles on as of now and I fear we will break down if we do choose to drive. We would be leaving from Jersey.  We also do not have AAA but we would need it if driving down (obviously).  Also, how long would it take?  I am sure we would stop somewhere.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas/suggestions/comments? I figured this would be the place to come to



We just did this drive from Tuckerton, NJ (by LBI).  We headed south by the Hamilton Mall and took Rt 40 until we got to the bridge, then 95 the rest of the way until I4.  We left at 3am and got to Disney at 9pm.  We made plenty of stops with a 2 and a 4 year old.  The kids were excellent in the car both ways and it was a nice easy drive!


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

DVCisME said:


> We just did this drive from Tuckerton, NJ (by LBI).  We headed south by the Hamilton Mall and took Rt 40 until we got to the bridge, then 95 the rest of the way until I4.  We left at 3am and got to Disney at 9pm.  We made plenty of stops with a 2 and a 4 year old.  The kids were excellent in the car both ways and it was a nice easy drive!



Sounds like you made good timing! We aren't too far from you, Spring Lake Heights (by Belmar).

Now I am going to really have to think about this, what would be the best time to leave and stuff if we do decide to do it this way.

Thanks, will keep you all posted!


----------



## Goofy22

WeLoveLilo05 said:


> How long does it take you?  How do yours kids hold up?
> We are from Jersey too and are thinking about driving.



I just got airfare on Airtran from PHl - MCo in  August for 59 per person each way! It was a great deal for the 4 of us instead of driving!


----------



## caitlinsdad

Goofy22 said:


> I just got airfare on Airtran from PHl - MCo in August for 59 per person each way! It was a great deal for the 4 of us instead of driving!


But that does not include any bag fees.
$15 for first bag under 50lbs,  $25 for the second.

We checked out airtran from White plains,  Great $69 rate, but for 2 bags per person x 3  round trip thats another $380  

Beware things are not as good as they appear sometimes.


----------



## caitlinsdad

DVCisME said:


> We just did this drive from Tuckerton, NJ (by LBI). We headed south by the Hamilton Mall and took Rt 40 until we got to the bridge, then 95 the rest of the way until I4. We left at 3am and got to Disney at 9pm. We made plenty of stops with a 2 and a 4 year old. The kids were excellent in the car both ways and it was a nice easy drive!


 

We have used the Autotrain in one direction and drive back,  Either way its any easy drive from CT too.  The sights we see and our own pace is worth the time driving vs flying,  and we have our car too.  No rental costs


----------



## nappingbeauty

BC1836    where do you stay in Palm Coast and what exit is it?  we usually get about that far but i am VERY picky.... we stopped last year i forget where... but there  were bugs running across the table.   We left and ended up in a brand new la quinta which was lovely!


----------



## BC1836

nappingbeauty said:


> BC1836    where do you stay in Palm Coast and what exit is it?  we usually get about that far but i am VERY picky.... we stopped last year i forget where... but there  were bugs running across the table.   We left and ended up in a brand new la quinta which was lovely!




Exit #284 on I-95, Palm Coast, Holiday Inn Express.

And try posting long-range questions on the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread. 

All the best.


----------



## JGennaro

It's funny, I live in South Florida and I am EXACTLY 200 miles from my house to the Disney's All Star Music/Movies Resort...isn't that weird?!?!  I've clocked it every time I go....!!


----------



## shaniac

JGennaro said:


> It's funny, I live in South Florida and I am EXACTLY 200 miles from my house to the Disney's All Star Music/Movies Resort...isn't that weird?!?!  I've clocked it every time I go....!!



 lol


----------



## java

rockydek said:


> I just wanted to let eveyone know that the Auto Train is an option.
> Amtrak has a web site.
> It leaves everyday at 4PM from Lorton VA and Arrives in Sanford Fl every morn at 8:30 AM.
> It also  leaves everyday at 4PM from Sanford and arrives in Lorton VA at 8:30 Am.
> 
> Amtrak puts your vehicle on a car  and you have seats, seperate from your vehicle, they provide you a decent Dinner and breakfast in a dining room . It takes  16 hours ....while you eat and  sleep.
> Its nice to  wake up and and be in Florida.
> Great for a vehicle that is older as ....it is only 25 minutes to Disney from Sanford FL.
> Great for people who are driving from the North..... Lorton is just as you enter VA.
> 
> Also...the earlier you book with Amtrak the less expensive it is.
> 
> We do this every other year...from Massachusetts.



I just checked and for our trip it would cost us over $1000 for the round trip. That's too much for us. Plus it would take us 21 hours total- the 5 to get there from NJ then 16 more on the train. Where it normally takes 16 to drive through. So while if it were cheaper it might have been an option- at that price it's not happening for us.


----------



## TSMAMI

java said:


> I just checked and for our trip it would cost us over $1000 for the round trip. That's too much for us. Plus it would take us 21 hours total- the 5 to get there from NJ then 16 more on the train. Where it normally takes 16 to drive through. So while if it were cheaper it might have been an option- at that price it's not happening for us.



I complained to Amtrak about their pricing. I feel they are way to high.. Even if you book in advance the price is


----------



## mjones73

I looked into the Auto Train too coming from MD, would be cheaper for me to fly and rent a car for the few days I need it unfortunately.


----------



## DJFan88

BC1836 said:


> For additional info on long-distance drives, see the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only!" thread.
> All the best.



As one of the original subscribers to this link back in the first 14 pages, I naturally came to the end of this link to see how it's going as we are going down again.  Probably with a question or two.  However, after reading about the last 5 pages, I see this comment after several people's post that seemed like great posts to me.  Certainly based on the feel of the original postings, they certainly belong in this forum.  Starting to get the feeling that our questions aren't wanted around here???  Umm.... gee, I thought that's what this thread was about.  There are alot of people who are "Those Folks Driving" who are driving 2000 plus miles.  (Well, I checked out that thread, and didn't really see what the big deal was --- are we supposed to be over there now? ).   

Possibly this poster is just trying to be helpful???


----------



## couchpotatooo

Our family is planning a road trip to Disney World in the summer of 2010 we usually go in September and fly but our children will miss to much school so we we do the dread rode trip in the summer heat.  We will becoming from Omaha Nebraska travling with a 8 year old, 5 year old, and a almost 2 year old.don't know what my wife is thinking but I know it will save us alot of money


----------



## mookie

DJFan88 said:


> As one of the original subscribers to this link back in the first 14 pages, I naturally came to the end of this link to see how it's going as we are going down again.  Probably with a question or two.  However, after reading about the last 5 pages, I see this comment after several people's post that seemed like great posts to me.  Certainly based on the feel of the original postings, they certainly belong in this forum.  Starting to get the feeling that our questions aren't wanted around here???  Umm.... gee, I thought that's what this thread was about.  There are alot of people who are "Those Folks Driving" who are driving 2000 plus miles.  (Well, I checked out that thread, and didn't really see what the big deal was --- are we supposed to be over there now? ).
> 
> Possibly this poster is just trying to be helpful???



Yes, just trying to be helpful.  That thread seemed to be more active, so for anyone looking for more info, it was nice to have the option to head over to that thread and take a look.  No harm, no foul.


----------



## DJFan88

mookie said:


> Yes, just trying to be helpful.  That thread seemed to be more active, so for anyone looking for more info, it was nice to have the option to head over to that thread and take a look.  No harm, no foul.



Thanks Mookie -- I was actually feeling a little intimidated.  I was going to ask a question (forgot what now, probably answered already) and then I figured I'd go back a few pages and make sure I was current on things and I was like Aaaah!- This guys gonna yell at me (in a nice way) cause I'm not supposed to be here anymore or something.


----------



## DJFan88

couchpotatooo said:


> Our family is planning a road trip to Disney World in the summer of 2010 we usually go in September and fly but our children will miss to much school so we we do the dread rode trip in the summer heat.  We will becoming from Omaha Nebraska travling with a 8 year old, 5 year old, and a almost 2 year old.don't know what my wife is thinking but I know it will save us alot of money



Yes, we are doing the dreaded heat too.  Figured driving down you need alot of time, too much to take them out of school, esp. an 8 year old with all these state tests and things.  We are from the east coast though and can do it in 20-21 hours.  Can't even imaging how long your ride will be.


----------



## couchpotatooo

DJFan88 said:


> Yes, we are doing the dreaded heat too.  Figured driving down you need alot of time, too much to take them out of school, esp. an 8 year old with all these state tests and things.  We are from the east coast though and can do it in 20-21 hours.  Can't even imaging how long your ride will be.



Our trip will take around 22 hours if we don't stop, but with stops for food, gas, and potty breaks it probably be more like 25 hours I think.  We probably will stop half way which is Nashville and then drive the rest the next morning.  Were not going till next summer 2010 but my wife is all excited about the rode trip it saving us around $1300 dollars.  We will se how excited she is a few hours down the rode with the kids,


----------



## nderh2o

As the title suggests, I will be driving my family (me, my wife, and 3 kids 9,7, 5) to the world from north of Baltimore (I-95 exit 80).  I don't mind driving out of my way to avoid standing in traffic and was thinking of taking 81 down to 77 and picking up 95 N of Savannah.  Also, I thought it would be neat for the kids to see something else than rest stations on 95 (mountains, etc).  I am planning on leaving at about 0500 in the morning and driving (- breaks) until about 4 PM.  Anybody got any suggestions based upon what I am saying here?  I know this is vague but I am just starting the planning.
Thanks


----------



## mrstomrice

We have a AAA membership and I just called to see if they will help us make reservations while we're driving down.  I am traveling from SE PA and I want to try to make it to GA the first day, although DH think I am crazy with 2 young boys    AAA will be able to help me find a hotel as we drive so we'll have a good idea of how far we can go that day.  He said they will also be able to compare prices at the hotels.  I think this will make my trip down much more relaxing...at least I can hope!  Hope this helps!


----------



## DJFan88

nderh2o said:


> As the title suggests, I will be driving my family (me, my wife, and 3 kids 9,7, 5) to the world from north of Baltimore (I-95 exit 80).  I don't mind driving out of my way to avoid standing in traffic and was thinking of taking 81 down to 77 and picking up 95 N of Savannah.  Also, I thought it would be neat for the kids to see something else than rest stations on 95 (mountains, etc).  I am planning on leaving at about 0500 in the morning and driving (- breaks) until about 4 PM.  Anybody got any suggestions based upon what I am saying here?  I know this is vague but I am just starting the planning.
> Thanks



So, 11 hours to get there?  (I'm jealous).  Any option of leaving in the early AM (like 2-3 am)?  I find it very peaceful driving that time and beautiful watching the sun come up.  You miss alot of traffic and kids sleep.  Then they only need to survive less hours in car.  We have a much longer trip than yours, so we plan on leaving at about 12-1 am.  Of course, DH has days off before and can rest more before.


----------



## mjones73

nderh2o said:


> As the title suggests, I will be driving my family (me, my wife, and 3 kids 9,7, 5) to the world from north of Baltimore (I-95 exit 80).  I don't mind driving out of my way to avoid standing in traffic and was thinking of taking 81 down to 77 and picking up 95 N of Savannah.  Also, I thought it would be neat for the kids to see something else than rest stations on 95 (mountains, etc).  I am planning on leaving at about 0500 in the morning and driving (- breaks) until about 4 PM.  Anybody got any suggestions based upon what I am saying here?  I know this is vague but I am just starting the planning.
> Thanks



Are you planning on stopping somewhere for the night or driving straight through? I live in North East, MD (exit 100 off I-95) and it's about a 15-16 hour drive straight through with a stop for dinner and typical rest stops. We left last year around 5PM, stopped in Virginia for dinner and hit the Orlando area around 9AM. My wife and I took turns driving.

I'd leave in time to avoid DC traffic and just go straight down I-95, you're looking at about an extra 100 miles to go out to I-81 to I-77.


----------



## nderh2o

We will be stopping somewhere, probably in GA, and then picking up the rest of the drive the next day.  My personal pref would be to drive straight thru but with a 9,7, and 5 year old in the car, I believe that would be a bit much.  Not too much fun to get to your destination to only have to sleep half a day to get back on a reg schedule.  Plus the kids would prob not have too much fun sleeping in the car.
Any suggestions of where to stop over if we take 95 all the way down?


----------



## the Fidge

Richmond Hill is where we normally stop on our way down from PA.  We have stayed in the past at Best Western there but recent reviews on Trip Advisor shows its diminshing greatly.  We stayed there when it first opened and it was a perfect stop right off the higway but not a commercial area by any means.  Maybe some folks ehre have some more suggestions.


----------



## DJFan88

the Fidge said:


> Maybe some folks ehre have some more suggestions.



I would be interested as well.  Looking for family friendly areas right on the highway (well, just off it, you know what I mean), from SC to upper GA.  Places you know of now that are good.  Thanks.


----------



## mrstomrice

nderh2o said:


> We will be stopping somewhere, probably in GA, and then picking up the rest of the drive the next day.  My personal pref would be to drive straight thru but with a 9,7, and 5 year old in the car, I believe that would be a bit much.  Not too much fun to get to your destination to only have to sleep half a day to get back on a reg schedule.  Plus the kids would prob not have too much fun sleeping in the car.
> Any suggestions of where to stop over if we take 95 all the way down?



We're hoping to make it to GA from SE PA in August.  We'll take 95 and hope to get to Savannah.  I'm relying on AAA to help me make reservations on my way down. They will help you find the location and the rate that works for you  They are open until 9 pm week nights and 4 pm on Saturday...not sur eof Sunday hours.


----------



## mjones73

Another tip I've seen is hit the welcome center for whatever state you're gonna stop in, grab some of the deal books then look for a hotel with a good rate in the book and call them on the way.


----------



## java

DJFan88 said:


> I would be interested as well.  Looking for family friendly areas right on the highway (well, just off it, you know what I mean), from SC to upper GA.  Places you know of now that are good.  Thanks.



We like the Staybridge suites right outside of Savanah - it was new 2 years ago. So I don't know what 2 years of guests have done to it. But when we went it was nice- clean and spacious.  We've also stayed in Florence SC. A Hampton but that was years ago. It was nice then. Generally look for the newer hotels- safest bets on the I 95 route.


----------



## Balt ravens fan

Best Western Santee SC is where we usually stay (also coming from near you - Whitemarsh MD) - nice breakfast, clean rooms, nice little seafood restaraunt next door.


----------



## debelfish

I chose it because of the good reviews on TripAdvisor, free breakfast but most importantly queen beds!! Hope it is okay!
Elizabeth


----------



## katybugsmom

We hope to stay somewhere between Savannah and Brunswick, Ga on our way down in a couple of weeks.  I picked up a Roomsaver book for Ga from one our local restaurants and looked up hotels that had good prices on Tripadvisor.com  We just joined AAA so I may try to use them as suggested in an earlier reply.  I'll make sure I write a review and post it here for future travelers!  Everyone else should do the same!


----------



## freesone

katybugsmom said:


> We hope to stay somewhere between Savannah and Brunswick, Ga on our way down in a couple of weeks.  I picked up a Roomsaver book for Ga from one our local restaurants and looked up hotels that had good prices on Tripadvisor.com  We just joined AAA so I may try to use them as suggested in an earlier reply.  I'll make sure I write a review and post it here for future travelers!  Everyone else should do the same!




We stayed in the Springhill Suites in Savannah and they were great. Clean, easy access from 95(literally right off I-95 at exit 94).  I believe they have AAA discounts.


----------



## the Fidge

OK booked the Comfort Suites in Kingsland GA.  THe rate looks great and the review on Tirp Advisor also very complimentary.


----------



## u4ik

In April, we stayed at the Fairfield Inn at Savannah (right next to airport).  It is across the street from the Springhill suites.  It had a nice pool/hottub and nice morning breakfast spread.   Next door is a waffle house, within a mile is a Walmart and other plaza type stores.  A big plug for the nearby restaurant recommended to us while visitiing - Cheddar's.  Great food (similiar to Friday's or Applebees but better) at extremely reasonable prices.


----------



## mrstomrice

FOr those booking a hotel ahead of time, how are the cancellation policies?  My only fear is not making it as far as we had hoped and being stuck paying for the room.  Thanks!


----------



## mjones73

I'd be sure it varies from hotel to hotel.


----------



## TSMAMI

make sure you cancel in advance so they dont charge you a fee!


----------



## java

Most of the I95 ones are Before 6PM cancelation policy. You'll know if you're going to make it by that point.

Wanted to update that when I made reservations for our trip down they changed the cancelation policy to *6PM THE NIGHT BEFORE you check in*. I don't know if it was just that one or most of the hotels now.  just FYI


----------



## casey49781

Anyone drove from Michigan ? what is the shortest and fastest way? We are way up in the U.P. We are leaving in March.


----------



## yooperfamily

casey49781 said:


> Anyone drove from Michigan ? what is the shortest and fastest way? We are way up in the U.P. We are leaving in March.



Where are you in the UP??  We are in the Keweenaw!

Edited... nevermind!  I googled the digits in your name & it was a zip for St. Ignace!!


----------



## beachgirl2000

We're hoping to make it to GA from SE PA in August. We'll take 95 and hope to get to Savannah. I'm relying on AAA to help me make reservations on my way down. They will help you find the location and the rate that works for you They are open until 9 pm week nights and 4 pm on Saturday...not sur eof Sunday hours. 
__________________

We drove from Philly to Orlando (AKL) on May 8th -- We left around 2:45 am and we stopped for the first time at a cracker barrel in Wilson, NC around 9:15 am -- then we drove straight until we hit a rest area in South Carolina (that had to be around noon) and then stopped at the Best Western Savannah Gateway for the night.  We got there before check-in but our room was ready -- the room was clean and cute and it was less than $80 with AAA -- it had a Denny's on site and a Ruby Tuesdays and Applebees within walking distance -- It was perfect!  We got up the next morning and left at 4:30 AM and were at AKL by 8:15 AM.

Coming home was not as smooth -- We hit traffic in DC -- IT WAS A NIGHTMARE -- Apparently the Phillies were playing and the game was just letting out so all of the Phillies fans were driving the same way as us and then the Preakness was going on in Baltimore so we hit that traffic too -- But we drove straight through on the way home -- we left at 3:30 AM from Orlando and arrived in Philly a little before 8:00 PM that nite.

Would I do it again?  DEFINITELY!  We are driving again next October and this time taking our dog so we will need to find a pet friendly hotel to stop over nite but I would still love to stay in the same area that we did before in Savannah.  Hope that helps some!


----------



## mrstomrice

beachgirl2000 said:


> We're hoping to make it to GA from SE PA in August. We'll take 95 and hope to get to Savannah. I'm relying on AAA to help me make reservations on my way down. They will help you find the location and the rate that works for you They are open until 9 pm week nights and 4 pm on Saturday...not sur eof Sunday hours.
> __________________
> 
> We drove from Philly to Orlando (AKL) on May 8th -- We left around 2:45 am and we stopped for the first time at a cracker barrel in Wilson, NC around 9:15 am -- then we drove straight until we hit a rest area in South Carolina (that had to be around noon) and then stopped at the Best Western Savannah Gateway for the night.  We got there before check-in but our room was ready -- the room was clean and cute and it was less than $80 with AAA -- it had a Denny's on site and a Ruby Tuesdays and Applebees within walking distance -- It was perfect!  We got up the next morning and left at 4:30 AM and were at AKL by 8:15 AM.
> 
> Coming home was not as smooth -- We hit traffic in DC -- IT WAS A NIGHTMARE -- Apparently the Phillies were playing and the game was just letting out so all of the Phillies fans were driving the same way as us and then the Preakness was going on in Baltimore so we hit that traffic too -- But we drove straight through on the way home -- we left at 3:30 AM from Orlando and arrived in Philly a little before 8:00 PM that nite.
> 
> Would I do it again?  DEFINITELY!  We are driving again next October and this time taking our dog so we will need to find a pet friendly hotel to stop over nite but I would still love to stay in the same area that we did before in Savannah.  Hope that helps some!




Thanks for the info!  I'd love to hit the road by 6 am...we'll see if I can convince DH of the same!


----------



## jondvl

Has any one living in Berks county PA driven down PA Turnpike to I-81 to I-95? 

I checked it on Google maps and it is only about an hour more than going down 95 all the way. 

I also here alot of people talking about getting directions and maps and reservations from AAA, do you need to be a member?


----------



## java

jondvl said:


> I also here alot of people talking about getting directions and maps and reservations from AAA, do you need to be a member?



Yes you need to be a member- or have a friend that's a member get it for you.


----------



## Spookie1010

Thanks for providing the info!


----------



## chonga

We just joined AAA, and it was rather reasonable.  Plus they have some great benefits.  I think a basic one year membership is around $65.




		Code:
	

[QUOTE]I also here alot of people talking about getting directions and maps and reservations from AAA, do you need to be a member?[/QUOTE]


----------



## debelfish

to stay the night on our way to WDW. We left Virginia at 6 am and got to the hotel about 4. We did stop at the state welcome centers and a couple of rest stops. I was pleased with the cleanliness of the hotel. The gas station next door had the best buy for the entire trip, 24 bottles of water for 3.99! 
In case anyone needs to stop for the night I would recommend it.


----------



## mrstomrice

debelfish said:


> to stay the night on our way to WDW. We left Virginia at 6 am and got to the hotel about 4. We did stop at the state welcome centers and a couple of rest stops. I was pleased with the cleanliness of the hotel. The gas station next door had the best buy for the entire trip, 24 bottles of water for 3.99!
> In case anyone needs to stop for the night I would recommend it.



What part of VA?  How much further (time wise) was the remainder of the trip to Disney?  Thanks!

I just booked the hotel (Fairfield Savannah I-95) via AAA for $94 plus tax...includes internet and continental breakfast.  The cancellation policy is 6 pm the day of the stay, which is perfect!  Any more reviews are appreciated


----------



## debelfish

mrstomrice said:


> What part of VA?  How much further (time wise) was the remainder of the trip to Disney?  Thanks!
> 
> I just booked the hotel (Fairfield Savannah I-95) via AAA for $94 plus tax...includes internet and continental breakfast.  The cancellation policy is 6 pm the day of the stay, which is perfect!  Any more reviews are appreciated




I live about one hour north of Richmond Va. I got a deal through Marriot for 79 a night it taxed out to 89. Not much of a difference. We ate at the Cracker Barrel adjacent to the hotel. My kids liked the pool. I thought the breakfast was great for a small hotel. They had make your own waffles, pasteries, cereal.
I was so impressed with the chain we stayed at another one in Lumberton NC on our way back.
Have a great trip.
Elizabeth


----------



## jessd_ct

I am new to this site and am not sure if this has been asked.  We are driving from CT down to Disney in September and I was wondering if there were any traffic laws that were special or unique (as compared to CT) that we should be aware of


----------



## Tomh

I'm not really certain of any traffic laws along the way that might cause issues for you.  Really, most of the trip is highway anyway, so as long as you obey the speed limit (and it's 70 for a good bit of the trip), you should be fine.

I suppose if you are really interested in traffic laws in the various states, you can probably find some information via google.


----------



## mrstomrice

debelfish said:


> I live about one hour north of Richmond Va. I got a deal through Marriot for 79 a night it taxed out to 89. Not much of a difference. We ate at the Cracker Barrel adjacent to the hotel. My kids liked the pool. I thought the breakfast was great for a small hotel. They had make your own waffles, pasteries, cereal.
> I was so impressed with the chain we stayed at another one in Lumberton NC on our way back.
> Have a great trip.
> Elizabeth



Thanks! That was a great deal!  Looks like another 4.5 hours to Disney, is that about right?  I think Lumberton is where we stayed when we drove last time.


----------



## pbharris4

debelfish said:


> I live about one hour north of Richmond Va. I got a deal through Marriot for 79 a night it taxed out to 89. Not much of a difference. We ate at the Cracker Barrel adjacent to the hotel. My kids liked the pool. I thought the breakfast was great for a small hotel. They had make your own waffles, pasteries, cereal.
> I was so impressed with the chain we stayed at another one in Lumberton NC on our way back.
> Have a great trip.
> Elizabeth



debelfish...you must live near me..I'm in Fredericksburg.


----------



## mrstomrice

We did book Savannah at first, but then heard about Kingston Ga.  I found a Microtel Inn hotel for 59.00 a night.  Any info would be great.  It is  newer hotel about 2 miles from 95 and it has wifi and breakfast included.  DH is still not happy about the long drive, but I think we will do fine. Now to see what time the FL Welcome center opens for the free OJ!


----------



## NALA 24

jondvl said:


> Has any one living in Berks county PA driven down PA Turnpike to I-81 to I-95?
> 
> I checked it on Google maps and it is only about an hour more than going down 95 all the way.
> 
> I also here alot of people talking about getting directions and maps and reservations from AAA, do you need to be a member?




We drive from NE PA and use I-81 to I-77 to I-26 to I-95.  The ride is scenic and we found less congestion than using more of I-95.


----------



## honeybee616

hi there - this is my first time posting and hoping to get some useful tips and advice on the crucial transport pre planning we are currently doing!

We are coming to USA from England in Feb 2010.  We have been advised that car hire is our best option for the trip we have in mind - any comments on this much appreciated:

we will be visiting nashville, hendersonsville and hiltons (west virginia) for sure and then atlanta and onto the west coast of florida,crystal springs, zephry hills, titusville, florida keys .

We need to be in cuba for end of april 2010 (via another island) but this is our only constraint.

We seem to feel that flying into nashville and doing car hire from here eastwards then down through florida with a drop off in say miami is our best option ???- but we are keen to hear what local experience has to say?  we are on a very tight budget so every penny counts ...and we are wondering if different pick up and departure points are in fact our best option also as we could potentially look at same pick up/departure location ie orlando and do a round trip????

with many thanks in advance for any assistance you can give us


----------



## LadyBeBop

honeybee616 said:


> with many thanks in advance for any assistance you can give us



Sounds fun.    By theory, car rental seems to be your best bet.  However, it sounds as if you'll be renting the same car for two months.  That can easily cost you some money...I'm estimating a couple thousand dollars right there.  And that's if you pick up and drop off in Orlando.  If you pick up in Nashville and drop off in Miami, that's going to cost you more.

I'm thinking maybe buying a used car in Nashville and reselling it in Miami might be cheaper.  But that's a gamble, and used cars aren't always trustworthy.

BTW, how many are in your group?


----------



## Disneywed

with DH, and a 5 and 6 y/o.  Thinking we can make it as far as maybe Savannah....suggestions for a hotel/motel....or honestly ANY suggestions welcomed, our first time driving down. Thanks!!  (off to read the other 9000 pages of this thread   )


----------



## mwehttam

Disneywed said:


> with DH, and a 5 and 6 y/o.  Thinking we can make it as far as maybe Savannah....suggestions for a hotel/motel....or honestly ANY suggestions welcomed, our first time driving down. Thanks!!  (off to read the other 9000 pages of this thread   )



We stayed here in the 2007 twice (going down and on the way back).

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/savab-fairfield-inn-and-suites-savannah-i-95-south/

It has a free b-fast and there are restaurants (Dennys and Perkins) within walking distance.  

This is right off I95 and there are 3 or 4 hotels all right next to each other.

Hope this helps.

-Matt


----------



## Disneywed

Thanks for the info and link, Matt!!!


----------



## Gowahoowa

Disneywed said:


> with DH, and a 5 and 6 y/o.  Thinking we can make it as far as maybe Savannah....suggestions for a hotel/motel....or honestly ANY suggestions welcomed, our first time driving down. Thanks!!  (off to read the other 9000 pages of this thread   )



Check out the 2000+ mile driving thread! A lot of great info there. We are also  trying to make Savannah on our upcoming trip. The past two trips we've stopped in Florence, SC, which worked great for us, but made for a longer drive on the second day which we're trying to avoid this time. Good luck to you!


----------



## Looking4themouse

Hello all I was reading this thread and was trying to figure out the best way to go from NH either via the 84 81 77 26 route or straight down 95 well my frugal brain started doing the math trying to calculate how much extra we'll pay in gas going that route instead of just going down 95.  I then started looking to see if I could find a way to calculate an approximate on tolls, and I found this nifty little website showing me all the tolls on 95 and I believe their current prices 
www.i95exitguide.com/tolls/index.php 

For me it would cost about 31 dollars on the way down just in tolls.  I think the extra 100 miles is well worth losing the aggrevation of 95 completely besides if my calculations are correct we'll only be spending about 10 dollars more in gas so really we'll be saving about 20 dollars on tolls.
 For people who are interested in a toll calculator for other than 95 I also found this one
http://www.freewebs.com/tollcalculator/


----------



## KimberlyE

We're driving to WDW for our first ever Disney experience. We're staying at Pop and plan on driving back and forth to the parks. I know we could take Disney bus system but I am so type A and get so frustrated having to worry about time spent utilizing the bus system that I'd rather drive. 

My question is how far are the parking lots (we'll be using the AAA parking pass) from the park entrances? I'm trying to decide how much to carry into the parks versus leaving some items in the car (ie those "may need" items versus "must haves"). Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kristytru

IMHO, you will NOT want to go back to the car to get anything while at the parks.  You would have to take the boat or monorail to TTC and then the tram to your lot.  there are lockers in the parks that you can rent to put those little extras in "just in case"


----------



## mecllap

KimberlyE -- what kristy describes is just for the MK; it's somewhat easier to get back to the car at the other parks, but you are unlikely to want to do it much at all.  Even parked close to the "front" you may be a long ways away from where you are in the park.  (That horrible trek back to the car after a long day at MK is my least favorite thing at WDW).  

You can find lots of tips on these boards about how to travel light in the parks -- a lot of things you think you need, you may not actually need.  And as she said, there are lockers.  I strongly recommend cargo pants/shorts for everyone!  (But even tho I did go into the parks with much less stuff than I used to on my last trip, I did still use a light string backpack (some days I took it in empty and folded in a pocket to avoid a security delay).  

I do prefer having the car along and using it and not relying on the busses -- they can sometimes involve long waits standing up, sometimes in the sun.

Each park has a baby care/first aid center also.  You can get a cup of free water at the concession stands.  (They do actually allow you to take in drinks and snacks, even tho they don't encourage it -- I used to have to pack in lunch).


----------



## bangzoom6877

Disneywed said:


> with DH, and a 5 and 6 y/o.  Thinking we can make it as far as maybe Savannah....suggestions for a hotel/motel....or honestly ANY suggestions welcomed, our first time driving down. Thanks!!  (off to read the other 9000 pages of this thread   )



Last summer we drove down from Brooklyn, NY with our kids (they were 1 and 3 at the time).  We did 2 nights of stopovers because we went to Boca Raton first, 3 hours south of Disney.  The first night we stayed in Lumberton, NC at the Fairfield Inn which I would recommend.  It had breakfast included and was right off I-95.

The second night, we stayed in Savannah, GA at the Springhill Suites right off of I-95, on Gateway Blvd. East.  It was an excellent hotel with breakfast included as well.  Shoney's is right near there, where we had lunch and we liked it (a novelty since they are not here in NY).  There are other family-friendly restaurants right there also that you could also walk to.  I booked this hotel again for next summer, in case we decide to stop in Savannah again which is likely.


----------



## freesone

bangzoom6877 said:


> Last summer we drove down from Brooklyn, NY with our kids (they were 1 and 3 at the time).  We did 2 nights of stopovers because we went to Boca Raton first, 3 hours south of Disney.  The first night we stayed in Lumberton, NC at the Fairfield Inn which I would recommend.  It had breakfast included and was right off I-95.
> 
> The second night, we stayed in Savannah, GA at the Springhill Suites right off of I-95, on Gateway Blvd. East.  It was an excellent hotel with breakfast included as well.  Shoney's is right near there, where we had lunch and we liked it (a novelty since they are not here in NY).  There are other family-friendly restaurants right there also that you could also walk to.  I booked this hotel again for next summer, in case we decide to stop in Savannah again which is likely.



We stayed in the Springhill Suites also on the way to and from WDW.  It's a great hotel with a nice complementary breakfast.  We would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Disneywed

I am absolutely looking into the suggested hotels for the way down, the further south the better making the last leg of the trip short ( like 4 or 5 hours after breakfast)  On the way home I am not sure, I would love to get home asap, but don't want to make it crazy..any sugestions for midway between FL and NY?


----------



## TINKERIFIC

We are driving to Disney for our 3rd time.  Although crazy and insane are words to describe DH because the other 2 trips he drove straight through...only stopping to use facilities.  I am insisting this time we stop for the night somewhere.  

We live in Sealy, TX (50 miles west of downtown Houston).  It is about a 16 to 17 hour drive.  I would like have a majority of the driving done when we stop.  I would like to wake up, eat breakfast and have only about 4 to 5 hours of drving left. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on sites that I can utlize to project places to stay or where we might be after about 12 hours of driving?

EDIT:  did a quick and dirty map quest and it appears we might stay somewhere between Pensacola & Tallahassee.  Does anyone know of a decent, cheap hotel to stay at just off I-10 around Tallahassee.  One that includes a continental breakfast would be great...


----------



## Looking4themouse

To all you North Easters out there my dh and I have decided to try the coveted 84/81/77/26 route.  Does anyone have any suggested places along the way for a little bit of fun?  We're looking for restaurants, tourist attractions, you know like the great big ball of yarn type stuff.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## *love*2*shop

hmmm...when we mapquested NH to FL it took us 84 etc......wonder why if its 100 miles around....im off to check to see why....we leave aug 14 for the DRIVE DOWN from NH




Looking4themouse said:


> Hello all I was reading this thread and was trying to figure out the best way to go from NH either via the 84 81 77 26 route or straight down 95 well my frugal brain started doing the math trying to calculate how much extra we'll pay in gas going that route instead of just going down 95.  I then started looking to see if I could find a way to calculate an approximate on tolls, and I found this nifty little website showing me all the tolls on 95 and I believe their current prices
> www.i95exitguide.com/tolls/index.php
> 
> For me it would cost about 31 dollars on the way down just in tolls.  I think the extra 100 miles is well worth losing the aggrevation of 95 completely besides if my calculations are correct we'll only be spending about 10 dollars more in gas so really we'll be saving about 20 dollars on tolls.
> For people who are interested in a toll calculator for other than 95 I also found this one
> http://www.freewebs.com/tollcalculator/


----------



## *love*2*shop

1st time Drivers here.....we always fly-flying nonstop for 4 is usually 1500.00+, then we have to rent a car most of the times we go which is another 300/400.00...........SOO we decided to drive. We live on the seacoast of NH and will be leaving at 10am Friday Aug 14......Not sure where we will be friday night- but i have a laptop and will have it on and am hoping to surf for a hotel along the way- was going to book it in adavance based on rough estimates of where we want to be- but who knows! so hoping to be stopping at 8/9pm friday night...sleep over  then start the rest of the drive sat morning.


----------



## DJFan88

bangzoom6877 said:


> The second night, we stayed in Savannah, GA at the Springhill Suites right off of I-95, on Gateway Blvd. East.  It was an excellent hotel with breakfast included as well.  Shoney's is right near there, where we had lunch and we liked it (a novelty since they are not here in NY).  There are other family-friendly restaurants right there also that you could also walk to.  I booked this hotel again for next summer, in case we decide to stop in Savannah again which is likely.



I KNOW!!!!  We come from MA. where there is no Shoney's either!  On our trip back up we stopped in Fredericksburg, VA and stayed at the Best Western (the first exit stop).  This place was just fine, free drinks (as in coffee, tea, juices and fruits ) in the lobby all day, complimentary breakfast, great rate. (They have AAA rate too) Oh, and we had no reservation and no problem around 3 pm. But, it was right next door to Shoney's.  I mean we literally walked 2 seconds from our hotel to it. After eating all of the high priced Disney food all week and we went in and saw the buffet, we were like, "we can eat all that for only that price?".  I swear the people all looked at us like we were nuts.  But, we loved it!


----------



## nswift

We will be driving from the Suburbs of St. Louis to Orlando (POR) and would like suggestions on places to sleep about 6 hours out from St. Louis. We want to get a head start the afternoon we get off work.  We like indoor doorways...you know, like Hampton Inn's instead of motel 8 like.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## mrstomrice

Looking4themouse said:


> To all you North Easters out there my dh and I have decided to try the coveted 84/81/77/26 route.  Does anyone have any suggested places along the way for a little bit of fun?  We're looking for restaurants, tourist attractions, you know like the great big ball of yarn type stuff.  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.



There is the Biltmore Estate in NC...not sure how far off the route it would take you, but it is something to be seen,  There is also a state forest nearby that with waterfalls and a natural slide...can't think of the name off the top of my head though.


----------



## twinklebug

DJFan88 said:


> I KNOW!!!!  We come from MA. where there is no Shoney's either!  On our trip back up we stopped in Fredericksburg, VA and stayed at the Best Western (the first exit stop).  This place was just fine, free drinks (as in coffee, tea, juices and fruits ) in the lobby all day, complimentary breakfast, great rate. (They have AAA rate too) Oh, and we had no reservation and no problem around 3 pm. But, it was right next door to Shoney's.  I mean we literally walked 2 seconds from our hotel to it. After eating all of the high priced Disney food all week and we went in and saw the buffet, we were like, "we can eat all that for only that price?".  I swear the people all looked at us like we were nuts.  But, we loved it!



You have me curious - I'm determined to drive next year (maybe sooner if I can swing more time off this summer ) and would love to know which best western you stayed at. I googled Bestwestern for fredericksville, VA and came up with 2 very close to each other: 3000 Plank Road and 2205 Plank Road - do you know which one is it?


----------



## jjmatte

We are planning on driving down next summer from NH. We are planning on driving straight through to get down there. We're going the 84/81/77/26/95 route. Planning on leaving around 3:00 in the afternoon and hoping to get there around 3:00 the next day. 
My question is for the day of the ride home. Do people go to the park that day or just get up and hit the road. I don't think we'll be able to drive straight through coming home. What is the best time to leave and start the trip home?


----------



## Looking4themouse

We are planning on driving down next summer from NH. We are planning on driving straight through to get down there. We're going the 84/81/77/26/95 route. Planning on leaving around 3:00 in the afternoon and hoping to get there around 3:00 the next day. 
My question is for the day of the ride home. Do people go to the park that day or just get up and hit the road. I don't think we'll be able to drive straight through coming home. What is the best time to leave and start the trip home? 

It really depends on your personal preference and how much time you have before you have to be back in NH.  We usually drive in the wee hours of the morning both ways because my DH can't stand traffic, so we do whatever possible to avoid rush hour in the big cities. I don't know if you have ever driven straight through or not, but I tried it about 10 years ago and it didn't work out so well, however I also had kids with me.  What part of the summer are you driving down?  We're going in August of next year.


----------



## Looking4themouse

It really depends on your personal preference and how much time you have before you have to be back in NH.  We usually drive in the wee hours of the morning both ways because my DH can't stand traffic, so we do whatever possible to avoid rush hour in the big cities. I don't know if you have ever driven straight through or not, but I tried it about 10 years ago and it didn't work out so well, however I also had kids with me.  What part of the summer are you driving down?  We're going in August of next year.


----------



## WOODY13

nswift said:


> We will be driving from the Suburbs of St. Louis to Orlando (POR) and would like suggestions on places to sleep about 6 hours out from St. Louis. We want to get a head start the afternoon we get off work.  We like indoor doorways...you know, like Hampton Inn's instead of motel 8 like.
> 
> Any suggestions?



I'm a big fan of Hamptons. There is one in Manchester Tn. about 5 hours and 45 min. from St louis but no interior doorways. There is also one on Rt 24 just before Chattanooga that does have interior doorways but it is about 6 hrs and 45 min. from St louis. I have stayed at both and liked both.


----------



## nswift

Thanks, Woody13 ~ Great suggestions, as we love Hamptons.


----------



## Looking4themouse

mrstomrice said:


> There is the Biltmore Estate in NC...not sure how far off the route it would take you, but it is something to be seen,  There is also a state forest nearby that with waterfalls and a natural slide...can't think of the name off the top of my head though.



That sounds right up my alley, my DH on the other hand may have a different opinion.  I also was looking on the AAA website, using trip tix online you don't have to be a member, and I saw a drive through safari somewhere in VA, has anyone ever been, do you know if it's any good or just a waste of time?


----------



## DJFan88

jjmatte said:


> We are planning on driving down next summer from NH. We are planning on driving straight through to get down there. We're going the 84/81/77/26/95 route. Planning on leaving around 3:00 in the afternoon and hoping to get there around 3:00 the next day.
> My question is for the day of the ride home. Do people go to the park that day or just get up and hit the road. I don't think we'll be able to drive straight through coming home. What is the best time to leave and start the trip home?



We just did a similar thing in June.  However, we are at the MA/CT line near 84 so not quite as long.  Also, we took the main routes, avoiding traffic hours.  I've heard the route you're planning adds 100 miles to the trip.  Here's what we did:  Left at night at 7 pm.  kids sleep in car.  Got through all major cities by am.  By 11 am we were near GA.  Kept going to Orlando, arriving by 4:30 dead tired and checked into the Econolodge on International Drive for a much cheaper rate than the Disney hotel we had booked for the next day.  Eat at next door Friendlies, get a good night sleep, and got up early and went and got our disney tickets at the hotel and went and started our trip at a park.  Hubby didn't want to do straight through on the way home, as those last 3 hours are very tough.  So, for the way home, we employed a different strategy.  
Got up at 1:30 am, checked out of CBR, drove till the traffic got bad in VA, stopped at the Best Western in Fredericksburg, ate supper at Shoney's, got an early night sleep, woke up again at 2 am. drove through major cities without traffic and arrived home at 11 am.
We stop for many stops (bathroom, gas, on way down, a 1/2 hour power nap in NC).  Also, good to note, traffic during the day is not bad in the boring states like South VA, NC and SC and North GA.  
Good luck!


----------



## WOODY13

nswift said:


> Thanks, Woody13 ~ Great suggestions, as we love Hamptons.



No problem, we learned a long time ago that it is worth it to spend a little more on a hotel instead of going the cheap route. With Hamptons we know they will always be clean with very good service, nice rooms and a free contenantal breakfast. Also we get points and are able to get free night stays.


----------



## Promomx2

For those stopping near savannah, ga., what rate are you getting if you just walk in and reserve a room?


----------



## deltachi8

TINKERIFIC said:


> We are driving to Disney for our 3rd time.  Although crazy and insane are words to describe DH because the other 2 trips he drove straight through...only stopping to use facilities.  I am insisting this time we stop for the night somewhere.
> 
> We live in Sealy, TX (50 miles west of downtown Houston).  It is about a 16 to 17 hour drive.  I would like have a majority of the driving done when we stop.  I would like to wake up, eat breakfast and have only about 4 to 5 hours of drving left.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on sites that I can utlize to project places to stay or where we might be after about 12 hours of driving?
> 
> EDIT:  did a quick and dirty map quest and it appears we might stay somewhere between Pensacola & Tallahassee.  Does anyone know of a decent, cheap hotel to stay at just off I-10 around Tallahassee.  One that includes a continental breakfast would be great...



We live in houston and are about to make the drive for the second time. We are planning to stop on the return trip between Tallahassee and Pensacola (stopping in Biloxi on the way out as we are leaving late afternoon).  We reserved the Days Inn in Chipley, FL - right off I-10 and seems to get good reviews.


----------



## Looking4themouse

if you go to www.aaa.com they will allow you to make a trip tik online even if you aren't a member.  I used it and was able to see all of the hotels and services available on my trip down to florida from new hampshire.


----------



## ge0rgette2

We are driving from LI, NY to Orlando ..s topping either in Santee, SC or Savannah, GA, what hotels would you recommend in Savannah?

Thanks


----------



## Hasil72

Looking4themouse said:


> Hello all I was reading this thread and was trying to figure out the best way to go from NH either via the 84 81 77 26 route or straight down 95 well my frugal brain started doing the math trying to calculate how much extra we'll pay in gas going that route instead of just going down 95.  I then started looking to see if I could find a way to calculate an approximate on tolls, and I found this nifty little website showing me all the tolls on 95 and I believe their current prices
> www.i95exitguide.com/tolls/index.php
> 
> For me it would cost about 31 dollars on the way down just in tolls.  I think the extra 100 miles is well worth losing the aggrevation of 95 completely besides if my calculations are correct we'll only be spending about 10 dollars more in gas so really we'll be saving about 20 dollars on tolls.
> For people who are interested in a toll calculator for other than 95 I also found this one
> http://www.freewebs.com/tollcalculator/




  Great sites!  We're leaving 11/13 around dinner time to avoid the DC rush, stopping in NC somewhere, then finish up on Saturday.  Since we're not sure how far we're going to get Friday night, it's good to have the 95 list of hotels near each exit handy.  I figure I can research a few before we leave.

Thanks again!


----------



## EGSIGuy

I have made the Chicago area (Joliet, IL) to Disney World drive 20+ times. Here are some travel tips for fellow Illinoisians: 

Take I-57 through IL to I-24. Also avoids IN and IL tolls. There are numerous places to stop for rest/gas/food on I-57. Not very scenic but it beats heavy commercial traffic on I-65. It's longer milagewise but faster timewise, a lot less stressfull (I hate driving I-80 through Gary, IN. Avoid at all costs). Time from door to door driving straight through will be roughly 19 hrs and 4 gas stops (faster or slower depending on stops and speed). You can make it in 17 hrs if your WDW itch needs scratching really bad. Driving straight through (with gas/coffee/rest stops) leave approx 6 pm cst and get to WDW approx 1 pmish next day. Rooms at WDW are generally not available until after 3 pm so you can do a relaxed check-in and then have some time to strech your legs, check out the resort, and treat the crew to an ice cream cone while sted waiting for your room. 

If you want to split the drive into 2 days you can make it to southern GA easily (we would stop in/near Valdosta). There are numerous hotels to choose from. If driving during the xmass/new years holidays and traveling on a Sunday make sure you watch your gas level because many smaller gas stations off the high close early. I have found that traveling through the mnts north of Chattanooga at night has less commercial truck traffic to deal with. Don't forget to stock up on Fireworks as you pass the many fireworks outlets in TN.

I have stayed at most WDW hotels. I have nothing but positive experiences. I like to stay within WDW so that I can park my car and forget about it using WDW transportation to get around. 

When traveling during huricane season make sure you listen to any suggested evacuations and head north asap. We got stuck in bad weather and no place to stay because waited until the minute to leave.


----------



## sersee05

My husband is all about driving straight through...We are leaving the day after halloween..so..we are thinking about leaving at about 3 am Sunday morning..and driving straight through..

We are checking in MOnday and staying all week and checking out Saturday. So Monday is a park day for us.  So we want to just get down to Disney....and stay some place(sunday) in Orlando and then check into POR  the next morning. Do I make a reservation now? where do you all stay for one night?


----------



## DJFan88

sersee05 said:


> My husband is all about driving straight through...We are leaving the day after halloween..so..we are thinking about leaving at about 3 am Sunday morning..and driving straight through..
> 
> We are checking in MOnday and staying all week and checking out Saturday. So Monday is a park day for us.  So we want to just get down to Disney....and stay some place(sunday) in Orlando and then check into POR  the next morning. Do I make a reservation now? where do you all stay for one night?




Okay, I have a few bits of info for you.  We drove down from the Mass/CT line straight through.  We left around 7-8 pm.  We must've hit Jersey around 10:30 pm.  We take plenty of gas/potty breaks and 1 meal stop for breakfast.  Also, my hubby took a 1/2 hr. snooze break in NC.   With that in mind we arrived in Orlando around 4-4:30 pm.  Traffic was great for us, we cleared all of the major places.  VA/SC/NC/GA are not bad for traffic anyway during the daytime.  You may want to consider an earlier leave?  Because your arrival will be pretty late in Orlando and hubby will need a good rest (you too) to get a good day in the park Monday.  Jacksonville has horrible traffic when we hit it, but hey, you can't have it all. It's still nothing like the New Jersey Turnpike or garden state pkwy, so you should be fine. We just stopped at the cheapest hotel which we've been to before on International drive because we weren't doing anything else.  That is the Econolodge, International Drive.  It's fine.  It has outside doors, we  walked next door to Friendlies for supper.  You're basically just sleeping there.  We were up super early and checked into our room at CBR at 7:30 am, (of course it's not ready, but you can call later for the room number), but we got our tickets then and went to AK.  

Traffic on the way back is a little trickier to drive straight through.  We decided to just go with the flow and see what happened.  We left at 1:30 am in FLA, got to Fredericksburg VA around 3 PM and traffic was aweful, so we  just pulled off and stayed at the Best Western, ate at Shoneys and called it an early night.  We left at 2 am, to get through the major cities - not as bad for you as you won't need to clear NY.  Were home by 10:30 am.


----------



## quiltymom

Hello! (please let me know if this should be addressed in a different thread.  Thanks!)

We are driving down for our DCL cruise, and are looking for a good stopping point about 5 hours south of Washington DC.  We are planning on leaving our house about 1:00 p.m. (we live about 5 miles south of DC).  We are not too sure where we will be by this time (mabye S. Carolina?)

In your experience, does anyone have any recomendations as to a nice not-too-pricey place?  Or to point us to a thread/site that can help us decide?  Any suggestions will be very welcome!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pbharris4

quiltymom said:


> Hello! (please let me know if this should be addressed in a different thread.  Thanks!)
> 
> We are driving down for our DCL cruise, and are looking for a good stopping point about 5 hours south of Washington DC.  We are planning on leaving our house about 1:00 p.m. (we live about 5 miles south of DC).  We are not too sure where we will be by this time (mabye S. Carolina?)
> 
> In your experience, does anyone have any recomendations as to a nice not-too-pricey place?  Or to point us to a thread/site that can help us decide?  Any suggestions will be very welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance.






Hi quiltymom,

We're a little bit down I-95 from you in Fredericksburg. 5 hrs south from Fredericksburg is about Fayetteville, NC so it would be more like almost 6 hrs for you. We drive 80-85 mph too. Rocky Mount might be more 5 hrs for you, but I'd have to check.

In Rocky Mount..we have stayed at the Hampton Inn which was nice and free breakfast too.

Sometimes we would stay in Fayetteville on the way back. We have stayed more in towards the city at WIngate Inn, but there are some places along 95 there near a Cracker Barrel.

Are you splitting your drive into 2 days or 3? We tend to drive more the 1st day and less the second. We normally would go to Savannah, GA or Brunswick, GA (an hour past Savannah) and it's still a 5-6 hr drive the next day.


----------



## quiltymom

We're splitting the drive into 2 days, leaving Friday afternoon and hopefully arriving at Cocoa Beach sometime late Saturday afternoon.  On the way back my DH thinks that it would be fun to stay at South of the Border, just because you have to do it once in your life!  The kids will think it's silly, but that's what vacations are all about - to visit tacky tourist destinations and to do silly stuff!

Thanks for the info for the drive down - especially about the Cracker Barrell.  My kids just adore that place!  We really had no idea as to where a good stopping place would be.  We've always flown in the past, but this time it was more cost-effective for us to drive.


----------



## Tweevil

I am leaving next Friday around 1 and hopefully reaching Disney around 3 or 4 on Saturday.  It will be a long haul but I am committed. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Tweevil

quiltymom said:


> On the way back my DH thinks that it would be fun to stay at South of the Border, just because you have to do it once in your life!  The kids will think it's silly, but that's what vacations are all about - to visit tacky tourist destinations and to do silly stuff!



We thought that too but one sniff in one of those rooms will make you think twice.  Seriously... I am not a room snob at all but whoa... we had to give the keys back.

We visited the attractions but the rooms are wayyyyy run down.


----------



## pbharris4

There are many Cracker Barrels along the way.  The 1/2 way point is about Florence, SC.  If you stop for the night Friday in Rocky Mount or Fayetteville...make sure you get up really early because the 2nd day will be a long drive to get to Port Canaveral by late afternoon.

South of the Border...that's totally up to you, but I totally agree with the other poster. I stopped there as a kid and I remember it was nicer and rode a few rides. Those rides are still there...with rust and weeds growing all over them. Oh...it's nasty, nasty, nasty. We stopped because you are right...it's one of those things where you want to say you were, but I wouldn't go to the bathroom there, eat there, or stay there. We stopped and went into the store to get a few trinkets, but my kids always called it the "yucky bathroom place".

We've driven many times and just recently in April and August so I am sure nothing has changed. 

Have a wonderful cruise!!


----------



## quiltymom

Well, it must've changed a lot since my DH was there last.  I'll be sure to pass along the information to him.  We'll find another place to stay.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## mrstomrice

quiltymom said:


> We're splitting the drive into 2 days, leaving Friday afternoon and hopefully arriving at Cocoa Beach sometime late Saturday afternoon.  On the way back my DH thinks that it would be fun to stay at South of the Border, just because you have to do it once in your life!  The kids will think it's silly, but that's what vacations are all about - to visit tacky tourist destinations and to do silly stuff!
> 
> Thanks for the info for the drive down - especially about the Cracker Barrell.  My kids just adore that place!  We really had no idea as to where a good stopping place would be.  We've always flown in the past, but this time it was more cost-effective for us to drive.



We stayed at Microtel Inn's for the first time this past trip.  Both were clean and under 70 a night!  We stayed at the Wilson, NC location in August. The style was older, but clean.  We have AAA.


----------



## Disneywed

booked a place in Savannah for the ride down....but on the way back up I was thinking we'd wing it, good/bad idea?


----------



## DJFan88

Disneywed said:


> booked a place in Savannah for the ride down....but on the way back up I was thinking we'd wing it, good/bad idea?



You should have no problem.  We winged it up to Fredericksburg, VA and there was plenty of vacancies in busy June when school had gotten out.  Best Western is where we stayed.  There's actually 2 exits there with stuff.


----------



## ohlas

Just for everyone info from Cleveland, ohio it took me from 1pm till 3am to get to jacksonville, fl and i think it was like 3 more hours after that, i was going to tampa, fl got to tampa at like 11am.  So it took me like 22 hours to get to tampa so i think i could do disney in 19 hours shot.


I really love to drive but i wish the airlines where nicer to the customers.  Ever been stuck in atlanta, ga airport for 8 hours you would never fly again.


----------



## scottb8888

We usually go 77, 26 to 95 and stay in Georgia. (About 12 hours away),then roll into Disney the next day!


----------



## MarriedToMyHero

We are planning on leaving around 4am and driving to Georgia the first day.  My husband booked a hotel, can't remember what city it is in already.  We figure we will drive until around 10ish the first night and wake up and leave by 8am the next day to finish our trip.  Any adivce on the drive and breaking it up differently?


----------



## shawnh199

I was wondering if someone could help us decide which route to take. We are driving from Texas to Daytona to Orlando (leaving early Saturday morning to arrive in Daytona early Sunday morning). My sister-in-law is a huge NASCAR fan, so we are planning to drive straight through to Daytona. Is it best to take I-10 all the way to I-95 and down to Daytona, or is there a better / quicker way to get there?

We would appreciate any advice you could give us. We drove to Orlando 2 years ago, but just to Orlando so we took I-10 to I-75 and then the toll road to Orlando. That was a "no brainer" for us, but we didn't know if there was a better route to Orlando.

Thanks!


----------



## ribbit1019

We are driving from Cleveland, ohio this May with 6 kids, one is an infant. So leaving friday afternoon at 5pm we think we'll stop about 1am.  Does anyone know where this might be? I think somewhere in VA?? (6hours driving plus 1-2 hour stops for the kids)

Thanks for any insight, last time I "drove" to FL I was 11.


----------



## disneydreamkate

We will be starting our drive from Buffalo to Orlando January 29th. Our plan is to leave at 3ish am and drive until about 8pm. By my calculations we should be close to Savannah. Anyone have any suggestions for routes down? We are coming back on the 6th of February, and plan on splitting up our driving each day a bit more evenly.


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

The best thing you can do while looking for good distances to stop is google earth or google maps. You enter where your starting from and where your going. It will give you the quickest route. You can then play with the final destination along your route until you find something around the time you want to stop. Just make sure you pick towns or cities along the route your taking. It will also show you hotels on google earth when you get close enough if you have the setting turned on. We have always paid a bit more and stayed in Holiday Inn Express. They are all newer hotels well kept. pool, contental breakfast included and are non smoking. Good for us anyway. 

Example from Oakville ontario canada to Disney world. It is about 20.5 hrs. qew, peace bridge crossing, I-190, I-90, I-79, US-19 (do not speed even one mph over if your from out of state you will get pulled over), I-77, I-26, I-95, I-4. I beleive is the route off the top of my head. If we drive about 14 hrs the first day that will get us to orangeburg. We can stop around 9 hrs and that will have us in walterborough I beleive. We always try to do the bulk of the driving the first day then the second day we arrive in daytona early afternoon to relax and have a good night sleep. Then rise early the next morning well rested for the short trip to disney. I dont like arriving at disney late at night as that is a wasted day that we just paid for. The internet has alot of tools to make the trip easier, we just need to get the message out on where to get the info to make everyones trip easier. Oh and if you are a CAA /AAA member you can get a trip tic for free of the route you are taking. Gives pretty exact times and distances. Tells you where construction is and speed traps. Very helpful when planning your trip.


----------



## disneyfan55

Has anyone stayed here on the way down to WDW?  I was just looking at the AP discounts for Feb and noticed that there is a $66/night rate for the beginning of Feb.  By looking at the directions, it looks like the resort is not that far off I 95.  Any info on this resort?  Thanks!!


----------



## disneyfan55

disneydreamkate said:


> We will be starting our drive from Buffalo to Orlando January 29th. Our plan is to leave at 3ish am and drive until about 8pm. By my calculations we should be close to Savannah. Anyone have any suggestions for routes down? We are coming back on the 6th of February, and plan on splitting up our driving each day a bit more evenly.



WE will be leaving central NJ on the 4th!  We are stopping probably at Disney's Hilton Head resort on the way down.  It's about 2/3 the way for us and I just saw a great AP rate for the 4th and 12th.  It's only 66/night!  I haven't booked yet but it sounds like it's not that far off 95 and just north of Savannah!!   We have stayed in Florence, SC, Savannah, GA, St Augustine, FL (2nd stop)  and Fayettesville, NC for stops to and from WDW from Central NJ.  We usually like to go further the first day to get the driving out of the way and arrive at WDW mid afternoon.  THe last trip we left about 4 am and got to just outside Savannah by around 7 pm.  It was May so it was still light out and we had dinner and walked around.  The next morning we left around 7 and were in the hotel by 2!


----------



## InTheBubble

Ok, this is the plan. We are heading down for a week in February (school break). The airline fares for this week are nuts, so looks like we will be driving (~1,300 miles one way).  We will depart when school lets out on Friday, drive about 10 hours (almost half way), stop for a nap and be on the road again by 6:00 or  7:00 in the am. That should get us there around dinner time on Saturday. This is where I would like some input from you long haul drivers! I have two routes mapped out. The preferred route is more interior (western PA, WV, I-77 to I-95 in SC ). The other route is to head south east to I-95 (near Washington) and down. I plan on having hotel rooms booked (10 hours in) on each route, and cancel one of them when we decide which rout to take.  We did this trip a few years back, but it was in April.

Having spent my whole life driving in western New York Im well skilled in winter driving. Although I have to admit the WV mountains in February does sound a bit dicey.   My plan is to play it by ear and see what the weather looks like the day we leave. Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## Abrasty09

Thanks for all the replies, very much appreciated- they were helpful.  I must go to JAF, and then undergo a driving test. Driving licences acquired in South Africa require retesting in Japan. Once again, thanks for the help


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi all.  I hope someone here can help.  I tried google maps to compare our old route from I-65 south in Alabama through the panhandle and I-10 to what google recommends.  I'm getting a route that goes through Atlanta and takes I-75.  That all makes sense, but then after getting on FL-91 it says to take FL-429 and go in through the north side of WDW.  Basically around behind the Magic Kingdom via service roads (Fiquette Rd to Reams Rd to Center Dr to Asian to World Dr) and then turning left toward the Wilderness Lodge. This route is at least 1 or 1 1/2 hours shorter than they way we've always come which entered property from the Kissimmee end.  
My question - can we access WDW property this way?  Are there barriers or employee ID checks?  How have I missed this in all our driving before?
Thanks!!


----------



## CajunCookie

Hello driving experts,

We are thinking of driving our next trip from Nashville to Orlando.  I know the typical route via looking over thsi site, but my question is this:

We are driving the monday and tuesday after Easter... what is your thought about traffic?  Should it be thinned out by then? 

Atlanta... I've read some stories about long delays.... is there an alternative route you could suggest.

Things to know about us:  We truly hate driving and it takes us longer than others since we have to stop so often to just wake up and stay sane.  We will be looking for good stopping point on the way down (about 8 hours) and then another 8 hour stopping point on the way back.  

I appreciate your help as I must now get myself mentally ready for that drive.


----------



## BlueFairy

CajunCookie said:


> Hello driving experts,
> 
> We are thinking of driving our next trip from Nashville to Orlando.  I know the typical route via looking over thsi site, but my question is this:
> 
> We are driving the monday and tuesday after Easter... what is your thought about traffic?  Should it be thinned out by then?
> 
> Atlanta... I've read some stories about long delays.... is there an alternative route you could suggest.
> 
> Things to know about us:  We truly hate driving and it takes us longer than others since we have to stop so often to just wake up and stay sane.  We will be looking for good stopping point on the way down (about 8 hours) and then another 8 hour stopping point on the way back.
> 
> I appreciate your help as I must now get myself mentally ready for that drive.



We are in Birmingham and are going to try the ATL route this time.  However, if you'd like to avoid it, you could try I-65 to Montgomery and then take US Hwy 231 through Dothan, hopping on I-10 in the Marianna area.  Then continue on to I-75.  I think it adds about 45 minutes for us to go that way, but we don't risk sitting in traffic in ATL for hours.
There are a number of nice places to stop in Dothan.  Tallahassee is also good, but don't blink or you'll miss it.


----------



## disneydaddvc

Hello everyone

  My family will driving to HH this summer from Mass. We know where to stay on they way down. About 4  hours away from HH in NC near the boarder of SC.  

 Can anyone help on whre to stay on the way home. We stayed in VA last time.  Want to stop a little closer to home this time.  I like to go to hotel and clean up then walk to dinner.  

 Any suggestions  for a clean safe place.


----------



## disneylovin24

Hi everyone

Driver here! Going to be on our way to WDW from long island in 30 days! This will be my 10 trip driving, and the first time we don't drive straight through in 2 years. I'm looking forward to not being so tired when we get to disney. It's nice to go straight through and get there faster, but it's such a tiring trip.


----------



## 3girls4me05

So I am driving down for the first time from just north of Boston.  My parents, who have driven to FL before have suggested this route.  Opinions? 
Mass Pike to..
84 to the NY/CT border, then 684 (goes around NY) White Plains to 287 which goes to the Garden St. Parkway to the Jersey Turnpike to 95.  Once in Florida I have my own route planned to avoid Daytona since it will be race weekend.  But what do you think of this to get there.  
I told them the route others have posted on here (84 to 81 to 77 to 26 to 95 to 4) but they said that takes me 150 miles out of the way.  I am leaving at 4am on a Friday if that makes a difference.


----------



## DoctorK

We just decided to save our Southwest Rapid Rewards tickets for August and drive next month from Rochester, Ny. It'll get us an extra day and a half, plus we'll have the car while we're down there. 

First time driving down there since 1996, and the first time with DD6. It's a surprise trip, we're picking her up at school on the Friday before President's Day and off we go! I hope it's fun!


----------



## DecaturDad

CajunCookie said:


> Hello driving experts,
> 
> We are thinking of driving our next trip from Nashville to Orlando.  I know the typical route via looking over thsi site, but my question is this:
> 
> We are driving the monday and tuesday after Easter... what is your thought about traffic?  Should it be thinned out by then?
> 
> Atlanta... I've read some stories about long delays.... is there an alternative route you could suggest.
> 
> Things to know about us:  We truly hate driving and it takes us longer than others since we have to stop so often to just wake up and stay sane.  We will be looking for good stopping point on the way down (about 8 hours) and then another 8 hour stopping point on the way back.
> 
> I appreciate your help as I must now get myself mentally ready for that drive.



We will be driving down from Atlanta on the same Monday.  (Maybe Sunday night.  Not sure yet.)  Plan on about 7 hours from Atlanta.  Since you will be coming straight down 75, you should be OK as long as you don't hit rush hour.  (between 7:00 and 9:30 AM, 4:00 and 7:00 PM).  Stay in the left car pool lane the whole way.   Not sure when you are returning, but getting through Atlanta on a Friday afternoon is a nightmare.


----------



## BlueFairy

DecaturDad said:


> We will be driving down from Atlanta on the same Monday.  (Maybe Sunday night.  Not sure yet.)  Plan on about 7 hours from Atlanta.  Since you will be coming straight down 75, you should be OK as long as you don't hit rush hour.  (between 7:00 and 9:30 AM, 4:00 and 7:00 PM).  Stay in the left car pool lane the whole way.   Not sure when you are returning, but getting through Atlanta on a Friday afternoon is a nightmare.



You posted on another thread of mine, about doing a park day on checkout.  Since you know ATL traffic, here is my next question.  We checkout on a Friday.  We will take 75 to 285 to I-20 toward Birmingham.  Any suggestions for navigating the Friday evening traffic there?  Should we delay our trip and hit Atlanta after 7pm?  That would fit nicely with doing some park touring until after lunch, too.

On our checkin day, we will pass through Atlanta on the reverse route on a Sunday morning, probably between 7 and 9am.  Any problems there?


----------



## lilmis1107

Dear expert drivers,
does any of you know if there is a map of all the disney world streets? We drove last year for the first time and we liked driving from park to park. The only thing was, we got turned around a couple of times because they all look so much alike. I'm a visual person, and need to look at a map instead of writen directions. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## 05MM08MM

lilmis1107 said:


> Dear expert drivers,
> does any of you know if there is a map of all the disney world streets? We drove last year for the first time and we liked driving from park to park. The only thing was, we got turned around a couple of times because they all look so much alike. I'm a visual person, and need to look at a map instead of writen directions. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?



Can't u just use Google Map or Mapquest for that?


----------



## disneylovin24

lilmis1107 said:


> Dear expert drivers,
> does any of you know if there is a map of all the disney world streets? We drove last year for the first time and we liked driving from park to park. The only thing was, we got turned around a couple of times because they all look so much alike. I'm a visual person, and need to look at a map instead of writen directions. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?



Try allears.net or just google map of WDW property, Im sure you can fine one on the internet


----------



## smidgy

most of the resort maps you get when you check in have the disney world map on the back.  but you can just ask for it. 

It really is necessary.  those purple signs aren't so easy to read.  also, it's important to know if the coming up intersection is a light (such as the intersection of Buena Vista Drive and Bonnett Creek Drive) OR a ramp access (such as Osceloa Drive and Buena Vista Drive)..
  don't worry, once you have the map, the lay of the land is pretty easy to figure out.  like you, I need the map in front of me.  
  we almost always drive no to the water parks (both are off of Buena Vista Drive).  and we drive, inthe morning, to Animal Kingdom park and Hollywood Studios.  (after our resort break, we take the bus to those parks, so we don't have to drive at night)..  we also like driving to downtown disney, it's so easy. (unless we will be enjoying adult beverages, then we take the bus)
 in summation, ask at check in for a map of the WDW roads. they have it.


----------



## DecaturDad

BlueFairy said:


> You posted on another thread of mine, about doing a park day on checkout.  Since you know ATL traffic, here is my next question.  We checkout on a Friday.  We will take 75 to 285 to I-20 toward Birmingham.  Any suggestions for navigating the Friday evening traffic there?  Should we delay our trip and hit Atlanta after 7pm?  That would fit nicely with doing some park touring until after lunch, too.
> 
> On our checkin day, we will pass through Atlanta on the reverse route on a Sunday morning, probably between 7 and 9am.  Any problems there?



I don't ussually hit that part od town, but you should be OK both ways.  By 7:00 PM, you will just catch the end of the traffic.  on 285 and 20.  8:00 would be better.  On Sunday there should be very little traffic.  Atlanta really following a work schedule.  Heavy between 6:00 and 9:00 AM and 4:00 and 7:00 PM.  Outside of that, it could be heavy, but it will move at 65 plus.


----------



## BlueFairy

Thanks.  We are familiar with the route, so heavy is fine, but slow is not.  We'll be sure to avoid Fri. rush hour.


----------



## drewc

Hi,

We'll be driving down from NY, and will be heading along I-95 late morning when we approach Daytona on Friday 2/12. Will there be much additional traffic at this time, and if so, what is the best bypass to Orlando?

Thanks!


----------



## disneylovin24

drewc said:


> Hi,
> 
> We'll be driving down from NY, and will be heading along I-95 late morning when we approach Daytona on Friday 2/12. Will there be much additional traffic at this time, and if so, what is the best bypass to Orlando?
> 
> Thanks!



On Friday traffic shouldn't be a problem


----------



## mdinme

Driving from Colorado 

We are planning on leaving around 4am and driving to Georgia the first day. My husband booked a hotel, can't remember what city it is in already. We figure we will drive until around 10ish the first night and wake up and leave by 8am the next day to finish our trip. Any adivce on the drive and breaking it up differently? 

We're driving from Maine. I suspect your trip is longer, we are looking at 1450 miles or so and have debated how to do it. Trouble for us is getting thru Boston, NY, DC rush hours. The other issue and one I dont see much talk of is the KIDS. For us with a 9 and 12 year old it does no good to stop and get a hotel any other time but late evening. We can't expect the kids to be off schedule, they'll be nuts and if we are in a coma from staying up all night...

We figure we can drive 250 miles in four hours. The first night (thursday evening 5pm departure) the goal is Atlantic City about 325 miles. The hope is to muster up 12 hours of driving day two (800 miles), which will leave us with about 300 for Saturday...

The thing we felt we had to factor in was "normal sleep times for all of us." We are all night owls, even the kids especially during Vacations, so the schedule we figured out will keep sleep reasonable."

Feel free to tell us we're idiots!


----------



## Looking4themouse

My DH and I are planning to drive down for our trip in August, just the two of us, we are from the NH area.  Does anyone know if it is realistic to think we can get to SC on the first day?  We are planning on leaving early morning on the 16th somewhere along the lines of midnight or just after, and plan on driving through the day, until maybe check in time, so around 2-3pm.  My DH has made this drive several times, but not in the past 10 years, and I have only done it once, but it was a disaster and took 4 days instead of two lol.


----------



## Luvamouse

mdinme said:


> Driving from Colorado
> 
> 
> 
> We're driving from Maine. I suspect your trip is longer, we are looking at 1450 miles or so and have debated how to do it. Trouble for us is getting thru Boston, NY, DC rush hours. The other issue and one I dont see much talk of is the KIDS. For us with a 9 and 12 year old it does no good to stop and get a hotel any other time but late evening. We can't expect the kids to be off schedule, they'll be nuts and if we are in a coma from staying up all night...
> 
> We figure we can drive 250 miles in four hours. The first night (thursday evening 5pm departure) the goal is Atlantic City about 325 miles. The hope is to muster up 12 hours of driving day two (800 miles), which will leave us with about 300 for Saturday...
> 
> The thing we felt we had to factor in was "normal sleep times for all of us." We are all night owls, even the kids especially during Vacations, so the schedule we figured out will keep sleep reasonable."
> 
> Feel free to tell us we're idiots!



I will just say that leaving from RI, we avoid NYC by taking 95S to Rte 9 in CT, in Middletown take 66-691-84 (kind of just all merges along) to 81S in PA right down to S. Virginia.  Then take 77S into SC and then 26 to 95.  We never hit traffic, avoid cities and tolls and it is _much_ nicer.  For us it is almost exactly 100 miles longer, BUT-- the times saved avoiding traffic makes it a wash or even faster than 95.  Use GPS if you have it to call ahead to hotels on your route and at least you know you have a room when you arrive   From Maine at that time of day--I'd take 495S rather than hit Boston and by all means take 295 around Providence due to a complete re-construction of the highway through the city right now (and for the next couple of years...)  

Either way, have a great trip-- my kids really love the drive and are now 9 and 15 with a good 30K in trip miles under their butts.  Let alone miles driven NOT on vacation   BTW-- a DVD player makes it MUCH easier.  iPods are also a huge help.  Small talk and travel games don't make 1400 miles well enough


----------



## Luvamouse

Looking4themouse said:


> My DH and I are planning to drive down for our trip in August, just the two of us, we are from the NH area.  Does anyone know if it is realistic to think we can get to SC on the first day?  We are planning on leaving early morning on the 16th somewhere along the lines of midnight or just after, and plan on driving through the day, until maybe check in time, so around 2-3pm.  My DH has made this drive several times, but not in the past 10 years, and I have only done it once, but it was a disaster and took 4 days instead of two lol.



That is possible of course, but a long drive.  I think it is a good 14-15 hours for you with no traffic.  Of course that depends where in NH to where in SC.  You have the possibility of hitting a lot of traffic in the cities on 95.  It's kind of a crap shoot-- different people will have different stories about delays or none.  We take Rte 81 as it is much clearer.  From S. RI to Mooresville, NC takes us about 13 hours with not too many stops.  It is about 820 miles.  We then shoot the next 500 or so to WDW the next day with much less stress.  I think it can be done in that time frame, but it really depends on traffic and of course now-- snow.  Everywhere you go


----------



## casey49781

who has drove from michigan any tips for me? thanks i live in the upper pennisula


----------



## Looking4themouse

Thanks for the response Luvamouse, we are from the southern end of NH so I figured about the 14 hours, but wasn't positive.  I don't want to go crazy or anything, but would like to get the major part of the driving over wih over night, so as to avoid traffic.  I figured we can get through the Boston and NYC area before the world has woken up, DC is the only thing that scares me, it seems like every time we drive through there we get stuck in traffic, forever....  I've thought several times about the alternate route, now I just have to get the DH on board.  He of course prefers the way he's always gone straight down 95, I think he's afraid I'll get him lost which I would never do, I pay very close attention to all the signs on the highway.

To the person driving from Maine, I live in NH and travel to NYC-NJ area frequently to visit family, I don't know what part of Maine you are from, but it takes me about 3-4 hours for me to get to the NYC area depending on traffic.  It would probably take me 6-7 hours from here to get to Atlantic City.


----------



## katjac2

Looking for car rental coupon codes.  Would like to rent a van to take the kiddies to Disney.  Current rate in Buffalo ~ $1000/2 wks, sure could use a discount.  Thanks


----------



## mickeymouse108

checking in we are driving down from CT this summer


----------



## Luvamouse

mickeymouse108 said:


> checking in we are driving down from CT this summer



Have a great trip!  It is our 20th this year too  

Plan well-- don't try to overdo it and be too tired to enjoy it when you arrive.  Since we were so used to driving straight through on long trips, that was our biggest mistake to get over.  It is smarter to stop partway there and sleep in a $100/night room than to arrive mid-day in a coma and sleep the day away in a much more expensive room.   To say nothing of knowing you are at WDW and too tired to play!


----------



## redwingfan3991

casey49781 said:


> who has drove from michigan any tips for me? thanks i live in the upper pennisula




HI! 
NO tips but I am getting ready to do the drive from MI as well.
We live just south of Detroit.
I was looking for anyone doing the drive from MI, but looks like most
of the drivers and tips are for the East coast!


----------



## Familyof4lovesDW

redwingfan3991 said:


> HI!
> NO tips but I am getting ready to do the drive from MI as well.
> We live just south of Detroit.
> I was looking for anyone doing the drive from MI, but looks like most
> of the drivers and tips are for the East coast!



I, well DH drives from Ohio So I guess we would be in your group. We can make it in a day, but you have to go through our whole state so I am not sure how long it will take from Michigan. We are only in Ohio for a little over an hour of our drive. If they have a tips down 75 thread I have missed it, so if you find one let me know. Have fun.


----------



## jacksmom2009

Anyone Traveled From Mass know any other routes other than 95 because we hear the ny/philly/dc area is a horror show. is there a way to hook back up with 84 easily from clinton ct to avoid take 95 through NYC? thanks We are leaving either thrusday nite or friday depending on weather in MA.


----------



## vandyke

Driving from Milwaukee 9:00 PM straight through to WDW 6:00PM the next day.  We'll have four different drivers, and an additional 4 and 6 YO in the van.


----------



## DVC-family

Hi everyone!  We are DVC owners, and we've been going to Disney every year for almost 20 years....sometimes twice a year!  Last year was the first year we did not go (went to VA instead).  This year, we are going during April vacation, and my DH wants to drive because airline ticket prices are ridiculous.

We are driving from MA with two kids (boys, 12 and 9).  The AAA triptik seems confusing.  MA-90, to 84, to 684, to 287, to garden state parkway, 95 NJ turnpike,  becomes 295, to 95, to 495, to 395/95, to 295, to 95...

Looks like we go around most major cities.  Anyone know this route?  Total travel is 1348 miles for about 20 hours.  We are leaving at 4:00 AM on a Wednesday, will stay in SC on Wed night, then drive to Disney Thursday morning.

We are thinkging of staying at the Hampton Inn, Florence.  Anyone stay there?  

Anyone have any idea what traffic might be like for us?  What about total time to get to Florence?  Not planning many stops, just gas and bathroom breaks.

Any tips would be appreciated!  THANKS!  Have a Disney day!


----------



## mrstomrice

DVC Family...I can't speak for the hotel you are looking at, but I can speak up for Microtel Inn.  To check prices for April in Florence Sc, I picked April 14 and got the rate of about $50.00 for 1 night.  Here is the link: http://www.microtelinn.com/Microtel...73&propBrandId=MT&force_nostay=false&tab=tab2

The rooms are clean and they offer a quick breakfast!  Gret price!


----------



## emh1129

We are planning our first road-trip to FL this coming December.
We are coming from CT and plan to stop in Florence, SC for the night. Found a good deal on the Days Inn there, $46 including breakfast, so hoping that will be decent. I was going to book Microtel, but the reviews on Trip Advisor scared me off.. they weren't amazing for the Days Inn, either, though.
We aren't picky, though, as long as it's clean, we just need a place to crash for the night. Have any of you stayed at that Days Inn before?
I'm so excited for this trip..can't wait!


----------



## chanken3

DVC-family said:


> Hi everyone!  We are DVC owners, and we've been going to Disney every year for almost 20 years....sometimes twice a year!  Last year was the first year we did not go (went to VA instead).  This year, we are going during April vacation, and my DH wants to drive because airline ticket prices are ridiculous.
> 
> We are driving from MA with two kids (boys, 12 and 9).  The AAA triptik seems confusing.  MA-90, to 84, to 684, to 287, to garden state parkway, 95 NJ turnpike,  becomes 295, to 95, to 495, to 395/95, to 295, to 95...
> 
> Looks like we go around most major cities.  Anyone know this route?  Total travel is 1348 miles for about 20 hours.  We are leaving at 4:00 AM on a Wednesday, will stay in SC on Wed night, then drive to Disney Thursday morning.
> 
> We are thinkging of staying at the Hampton Inn, Florence.  Anyone stay there?
> 
> Anyone have any idea what traffic might be like for us?  What about total time to get to Florence?  Not planning many stops, just gas and bathroom breaks.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated!  THANKS!  Have a Disney day!



We have driven down from southern Maine 10 times and basically do that same AAA route.  A couple of times we have done the I84 to I81 thru PA - very pretty trip but not the best for a direct route.  We have found that Fredericksburg, VA is about halfway (12hours) for us.  This time however we are taking the auto train from Lorton, VA down to Sanford, FL.  
We are also going for April vacation - 4/17 to 4/24.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## mdinme

We're in Waterboro, Maine and we're driving down in August.


----------



## mannasn

Any drivers from Mississippi or Memphis TN area?  Any ideas on the quickest way to drive from north Mississippi?  Google maps is telling me to go to Atlanta and then straight down from there - but I remember driving years ago to Dothan AL and then on across the Florida Panhandle .  Google maps also suggests a drive to Mobile and then across the interstate from there.  I'm so confused!


----------



## saintstickets

mannasn said:


> Any drivers from Mississippi or Memphis TN area?  Any ideas on the quickest way to drive from north Mississippi?  Google maps is telling me to go to Atlanta and then straight down from there - but I remember driving years ago to Dothan AL and then on across the Florida Panhandle .  Google maps also suggests a drive to Mobile and then across the interstate from there.  I'm so confused!



Where in North Mississippi?  We are in the Hattiesburg area, so we go to Mobile and then I-10 in to FL.  Depending on how far north in MS you are, you would either go to Jackson, then US49 to Hattiesburg and then to Mobile, AL or you would go to Birmingham to Montgomery to Dothan and then straight south to I-10 in FL.  I can't see going all the way to Atlanta just to stay on the interstate.


----------



## Looking4themouse

DVC-family said:


> Hi everyone!  We are DVC owners, and we've been going to Disney every year for almost 20 years....sometimes twice a year!  Last year was the first year we did not go (went to VA instead).  This year, we are going during April vacation, and my DH wants to drive because airline ticket prices are ridiculous.
> 
> We are driving from MA with two kids (boys, 12 and 9).  The AAA triptik seems confusing.  MA-90, to 84, to 684, to 287, to garden state parkway, 95 NJ turnpike,  becomes 295, to 95, to 495, to 395/95, to 295, to 95...
> 
> Looks like we go around most major cities.  Anyone know this route?  Total travel is 1348 miles for about 20 hours.  We are leaving at 4:00 AM on a Wednesday, will stay in SC on Wed night, then drive to Disney Thursday morning.
> 
> We are thinkging of staying at the Hampton Inn, Florence.  Anyone stay there?
> 
> Anyone have any idea what traffic might be like for us?  What about total time to get to Florence?  Not planning many stops, just gas and bathroom breaks.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated!  THANKS!  Have a Disney day!



To me it doesn't seem like you miss any of the major cities, it's basically the "95" route.  It should be much easier to see it on the road, it's not a bad route probably the most direct, but be prepared for traffic,  I would try to leave early, early in the am if I were you.


----------



## DJFan88

DVC-family said:


> Hi everyone!  We are DVC owners, and we've been going to Disney every year for almost 20 years....sometimes twice a year!  Last year was the first year we did not go (went to VA instead).  This year, we are going during April vacation, and my DH wants to drive because airline ticket prices are ridiculous.
> 
> We are driving from MA with two kids (boys, 12 and 9).  The AAA triptik seems confusing.  MA-90, to 84, to 684, to 287, to garden state parkway, 95 NJ turnpike,  becomes 295, to 95, to 495, to 395/95, to 295, to 95...
> 
> Looks like we go around most major cities.  Anyone know this route?  Total travel is 1348 miles for about 20 hours.  We are leaving at 4:00 AM on a Wednesday, will stay in SC on Wed night, then drive to Disney Thursday morning.
> 
> We are thinkging of staying at the Hampton Inn, Florence.  Anyone stay there?
> 
> Anyone have any idea what traffic might be like for us?  What about total time to get to Florence?  Not planning many stops, just gas and bathroom breaks.
> 
> Any tips would be appreciated!  THANKS!  Have a Disney day!





Okay - You're very close to where we are.  Pulled out the last year trip tik which we would totally use again.  Ours is listed at 19 hrs. 21 min. and 1274 miles.  (Border of Ma/Ct).
Here's the thing, Unless you're leaving on a Sun. you are not going to clear any major cities leaving at 4 am.  If you want a time reference, I can only tell you what we've done.  Left our house at 7 pm on a Sat. night.  The plan was to drive all the way to Savannah and stay the night.  Our kids basically sleep all night and hubby and I are awake.  This plan totally clears all major cities.  When we got to Savannah, however, it was only noon time.  Too early to check in, so hubby says, lets just go the whole way, and got there at 4:30 pm to check in at a hotel on International drive for that night.  This is the second time he's done this, and I know it's crazy but it is doable (though the last 3 hrs. are killer).  We take many bathroom stops and gas stops just to break it up.  
This year I am planning it differently.  Hubby likes early eve. naps so he will have a little rest.  Want to leave at 10 pm.  This will clear all major cities and allow us to reach Savannah at 3 pm.  Check in and rest.  Get up early (I'm talking 3-4 am and drive the 5 hrs. left and get through Jacksonville early.  (Another headache city).  
The way back is another story altogether.  Last year we handled it by 2 very early am leaves (2 am from Disney) and made it all the way to Fredericksburg before it was totally insane.  This was a weekday however, so more traffic.  Always better to travel on Sun. if possible.  Then we left at 1:30 am after an early bedtime and was home by about 11 am.  It's pretty bad on the garden state - Hartford, not so bad.
That trip tik route does bypass NY, DC, but still expect mega traffic on working days.  Also, we do break up our stops alot and on the straight drive, 1/2 hr. power nap of hubby is necessary in the carolinas, but I figure the trip tik is a little off on there time figuring.  We are not speeders nor dawdlers and we travel with the least traffic possible and we never make it in the 19 hr. 21 min. they predict for us.  I'd add about 1 1/2 hrs. to there figures.  

Have fun!  With a good attitude, the drive is really  not that bad!  Bring LOTS of tunes.


----------



## Looking4themouse

To the drivers from MA, you could always do what we are going to try this time around and take the 84, 81, 77, 26, to 95 route.  It's a little over an hour longer, you miss the major cities completely, as well as most of the tolls.  Triple A can make up a trip tix using this way as well. My DH and I plan on using this route on our way down this time in order to avoid major cities and probably major arguments, we might still be speaking to each other by the time we reach Disney lol.  Beside I've heard from others on here it's a beautiful drive down.


----------



## BlueFairy

mannasn said:


> Any drivers from Mississippi or Memphis TN area?  Any ideas on the quickest way to drive from north Mississippi?  Google maps is telling me to go to Atlanta and then straight down from there - but I remember driving years ago to Dothan AL and then on across the Florida Panhandle .  Google maps also suggests a drive to Mobile and then across the interstate from there.  I'm so confused!



Well, if you are far enough north to be coming from Memphis, then take Corridor X (US 78 near B'ham) to Birmingham  Then the Montgomery/Dothan/panhandle route is what we have done in the past from Birmingham (about 11 hours).  Google maps and our friends are saying Birmingham to Atlanta and then I-75 will save us 1 hour.  It depends on how you time getting into Atlanta.  Drive time traffic can be a real problem, but we avoided rush hour once on a return trip and it was smooth sailing.  We are going with ATL rather than Dothan this year.
Also, Birmingham and Montgomery can be a tad slow if you hit between 4 and 6pm on a weekday.
As for Mobile, if you are travelling via Birmingham that makes no sense.  It takes you too far west.  However, from southern MS it might be worth it.  The panhandle drive is narrow and boring, but not bad really.


----------



## LovesTimone

Panhandle drive - boring but not crowded, this is a straight shot basically only 2 or 3 turns I-10 to I-75 south to Fl Turn pike I can't remember the exit off the turnpike. From Pensacola to the Mouse is about 7 hours depending on how much you stop. DO NOT go over 80 or you will get stopped. Tallahassee and Gainesville are bad ( college towns) .. FHP hides in plain sight.


----------



## DJFan88

Looking4themouse said:


> To the drivers from MA, you could always do what we are going to try this time around and take the 84, 81, 77, 26, to 95 route.  It's a little over an hour longer, you miss the major cities completely, as well as most of the tolls.  Triple A can make up a trip tix using this way as well. My DH and I plan on using this route on our way down this time in order to avoid major cities and probably major arguments, we might still be speaking to each other by the time we reach Disney lol.  Beside I've heard from others on here it's a beautiful drive down.



This does sound nice, but I have concerns as I have heard that it is very mountainous and home to many tractor trailers.  We do like to night drive, and the lack of lights and the trucks is scary to me.  We'll probably just stick to our program, as it works for us.  There is minor inconvenience for us parents in the driving times, but we have to put in the hours no matter how we look at it.


----------



## LadySiren

We're going to be driving from Alamance county in the Triad area of NC in June. I think we should have no problem making this drive in one day; anyone want to disagree based on experience? Also, any tips you want to share or warnings about trouble spots (or speed traps, LOL) would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CapJack

We will be driving down from NJ and plan to drive straight through. Leave at 7pm with 2 drivers a 7yo & 2 yo. Are we crazy? Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Lindamary123

We have driven straight through a few times and have had no problems.  We are from Baltimore and the first time we did it our youngest was 2 and our other two were 6 and 9.  That was one of our best trips; everyone did great.  At that time we went close to Easter and I remember giving them small Easter presents to open up as the trip went on.  Things like coloring books, small toys, books ect.  It worked and they were so excited to see what was coming next.
Anyway now they are 19, 23 and 26 and can help drive.  We just drove last Aug. and it usually takes us now about 16 hours.  Years ago though it was close to 18 I think. 
Also we have left around 7PM arriving about 11AM and leaving at 2AM arriving about 6PM.  They both were fine but I think I prefer the 2AM because you are driving mostly daylight hours and it seems to keep me awake .

Good luck and have a safe trip!

Linda


----------



## OrlandoHelp

CapJack said:


> We will be driving down from NJ and plan to drive straight through. Leave at 7pm with 2 drivers a 7yo & 2 yo. Are we crazy? Anyone have any advice?



We did this last year, left around the same time from Northern NJ.  It was tough, we were wiped out when we got there.  We chose to stop on the way home.  

This year, we are leaving early AM (around 5am) so that most of our driving will be during daylight hours.  I hope to make it all the way but am not opposed to stopping if we need to.

edited to add.... that the plus with driving overnight is that the kids will sleep most of the trip.  

Mom and dad will be wiped out when you arrive but the kids will be ready to go.


----------



## Denzbrujah

We are considering driving from NYC for the first time ... 2 drivers (DH [me] & DW) and DS6 ... DW is concerned about having DS sleep in car if we decide a straight run ... DW also wants to arrive early in the day. Can anyone give advice on possible stops (cheap, quick shower + couple hours sleep, maybe breakfast) or things we should know or when to leave for quickest arrival. 

I know it's asking a lot but any help is appreciated


----------



## wtpfan

We are leaving (Ontario near Fort Erie border) this Thurs aft. We are driving straight through. 2 days of driving to us is just as bad, why drag it out! First time driving, we usually fly but flights were pricier this year. DH and I are taking turns...hoping DS 14 and DD 11 sleep all night. We are travelling 90, 79, 77, 95. Can someone tell me if gas stations along the 79/77 are open all night? Anyone who's driven that stretch during the night recently who can comment, I would really appreciate it! I'm kind of a worrier about stuff like that.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

wtpfan said:


> We are leaving (Ontario near Fort Erie border) this Thurs aft. We are driving straight through. 2 days of driving to us is just as bad, why drag it out! First time driving, we usually fly but flights were pricier this year. DH and I are taking turns...hoping DS 14 and DD 11 sleep all night. We are travelling 90, 79, 77, 95. Can someone tell me if gas stations along the 79/77 are open all night? Anyone who's driven that stretch during the night recently who can comment, I would really appreciate it! I'm kind of a worrier about stuff like that.



I have driven that route a lot.  There are a lot of truck stops that are 24 hours.  Once you get into the mountains they are fewer and further between.  I always make sure I stop and fill up when I hit West Virginia, usually in Morgantown. Just to be safe.  Then I take the US19 shortcut, and stop in Sommersville for leg streches and a snack.  If you are not going US19 then another good place is Beckley, WV. You finally emerge from the mountains in North Carolina.  I like stopping in Mooresville, NC on 77 for more food and gas.  The furthest I have gotten driving straight through alone on that route was to St. George, SC on 95.   It took me about 16 hours or so to get there, stopping for a couple of meals etc... and then the next morning the rest of the drive was a breeze. Definitely be mindful of the 18 wheelers in West Virginia.  They know every curve and they go very fast. Especially in the middle of the night. lol Have a great trip!!!


----------



## sticker231

CapJack said:


> We will be driving down from NJ and plan to drive straight through. Leave at 7pm with 2 drivers a 7yo & 2 yo. Are we crazy? Anyone have any advice?



We have driven down twice and will be driving down again in April.  We left around 7 both times.  It helped with the kids getting some sleep during part of the drive down.  It took us around 16 1/2 hours.  We packed some snacks and drinks for the kids, we limited the drinks to avoid extra stops.  Load the car with some movies and things to keep the kids occupied and you will be fine.


----------



## DJFan88

CapJack said:


> We will be driving down from NJ and plan to drive straight through. Leave at 7pm with 2 drivers a 7yo & 2 yo. Are we crazy? Anyone have any advice?




We have done this twice.  When you leave at 7 pm, the kids sleep great.  Mine are 10 and 7, so I don't know how a 2 yr. old will be, however.  The thing is, we are from Mass. so it is farther for us.  We plan on stopping, but we are already to GA by noontime. Well, you really can't check into anywhere that early, so you might as well trudge on.  You will get to GA even sooner than we did.  The last 3 hours are usu. the worst for us.  However, you won't have those 3 hours because you probably have a 3 hr. less drive than us.  One thing we don't do, however, is waste a night at Disney upon arriving, as a good meal and a good night sleep is all that's needed.  We usually stay that night at International Drive and then awake early and check into our Dis. hotel around 7 am.  Oh, by the way, leaving at 7 pm, with many reststops to keep our sanity and about a 1/2 hour power nap, we checked in on Int'l. drive at 4:30 pm.  We winged this.  No problem, plenty of room at the Comfort Inn.  (Good thing!).  So, you could probably be there around 1:30 pm.


----------



## doug65

redwingfan3991 said:


> HI!
> NO tips but I am getting ready to do the drive from MI as well.
> We live just south of Detroit.
> I was looking for anyone doing the drive from MI, but looks like most
> of the drivers and tips are for the East coast!



We'll be making the drive from Ann Arbor at the end of August.  We're tentatively planning to reach Atlanta the first day and stay overnight, completing the drive the next day.

AAA.com has some terrific tools to use and you don't even need to be a member.  The triptik and the estimated gas usage tools are really nice.

Additionally, it's all I75 from Toledo, OH to the Disney area and there are a few books I want to check out that are written for people driving that interstate.


----------



## java

Denzbrujah said:


> We are considering driving from NYC for the first time ... 2 drivers (DH [me] & DW) and DS6 ... DW is concerned about having DS sleep in car if we decide a straight run ... DW also wants to arrive early in the day. Can anyone give advice on possible stops (cheap, quick shower + couple hours sleep, maybe breakfast) or things we should know or when to leave for quickest arrival.
> 
> I know it's asking a lot but any help is appreciated



We always find the best time for us to leave(we have 4 kids) is around 4AM. We can get to Virginia before breakfast. and the kids generally sleep until then. But then again I am in Western NJ so I avoid I 95 until about Maryland.
That's the killer part of your trip I would guess. The earlier the better!
What time of year are you going?
We try to get the majority of the driving done day 1 - with just a couple hours day 2- it's harder to get kids in the car day 2- so the less time in it the better. 
We have stopped near the Savannah airport the past 2 trips- it's about 4 hours from there to Disney. This time we may go further. We'll see. That exit off I-95 though has a bunch of BRAND NEW hotels. The one we stayed at Staybridge suites was just built 2 years ago and we saw a bunch of new ones last year.


----------



## Looking4themouse

To the driver looking from NY looking for a hotel along your route, I found this link to be helpful in trying to find a place.

http://www.freetrip.com/cgi-bin/autopilot2.pl

It breaks your trip down giving you approximate arrival times along your route as well as a list of hotels that are along the route.. It list budget motels all the way up through your nicer hotels.... Just click on the hotel name and it will give you information about that particular resort.


----------



## MagicPrincess

Looking4themouse said:


> To the driver looking from NY looking for a hotel along your route, I found this link to be helpful in trying to find a place.
> 
> http://www.freetrip.com/cgi-bin/autopilot2.pl
> 
> It breaks your trip down giving you approximate arrival times along your route as well as a list of hotels that are along the route.. It list budget motels all the way up through your nicer hotels.... Just click on the hotel name and it will give you information about that particular resort.



Thanks for sharing that site! I like how it breaks down the hours/miles driven and how many are left to go!  I also like how it shows the hotels along the way.  This is exactly what I've been looking for!


----------



## Denzbrujah

Thanks for the advice and the site ... we are going late August (22-30). We want to arrive early on Aug 23 so we will probably leave Sun Aug 22nd @ 5 or 6am and plan to drive till we get to Savannah that night and stay at Comfort Inn or something so we only have 4-5 hrs of driving on Monday ... we are usually early risers (5am) so we hope to be at the hotel by 10-11 and in the parks for lunch.


----------



## BlueFairy

I'm reconsidering our planning and would like to hear suggestions for places to stay in the Tifton, GA or Macon, GA area on I-75.  Arriving as late as midnight on a Sat. 

Thanks!


----------



## abline

Thanks for the freetrip web site advise as  we'll be driving down in August. We just can't wait.


----------



## Looking4themouse

No problem for posting that address, I found it because I was having the same problem trying to find a place to stop along our route.  It is so much easier figuring things out if you have an approximate time of arrival listed.  It doesn't give you customer reviews on the hotels but you can always go to trip advisor or hotels.com for those.


----------



## rescuetink

CapJack said:


> We will be driving down from NJ and plan to drive straight through. Leave at 7pm with 2 drivers a 7yo & 2 yo. Are we crazy? Anyone have any advice?



We'll be driving down from NJ also!!  And our kids are about the same age, DS 6 and DD 2!!  We plan to pick my DS up from school at noon on Friday and head onward!!  We're stopping at a Marriott in Fayetteville, NC overnight, and then heading on to WDW on Saturday in the AM.  I wanted to try and drive straight through, but I got over ruled!!  

Have a great trip all!!!


----------



## CapJack

Change of plan for us. We will leave at 11:30am. This way we have the option of stopping to sleep for a few hours. Just hoping we do not hit any DC traffic. What resort you staying at? We are at POP.


----------



## abline

Have fun neighbor. Make sure you report back on your trip.


----------



## rescuetink

CapJack said:


> Change of plan for us. We will leave at 11:30am. This way we have the option of stopping to sleep for a few hours. Just hoping we do not hit any DC traffic. What resort you staying at? We are at POP.



We'll be there May 8 - 14!!  And we'll be staying at AKV!!  We leave on Friday and arrive as soon as possible on Sat!!  I hope to be through DC and Baltimore before rush hour...  I did say I _*HOPE*_ didn't I???  

Where are you in NJ!!  We're in Camden County!!  Are you leaving at 1:30 on Fri or Sat???  Maybe we'll pass on the highway if we're there the same time!!


----------



## dalstitch45

We are going to be driving down from NJ this year.  We were going to do it last year, but decided not to.  My DS wants to do the road trip thing, so I told him he will be doing most of the driving.  Especially, since I let him talk me into it, and he convinced me with the you can bring back more stuff line.  We are thinking about leaving 8:30 or 9 a.m. on 5/28.  He wants to drive straight through, but I don't.  My thoughts are to stop somewhere around Savannah, and get up fresh for in the morning.  

I have several questions.  Since this is the start of the Memorial Day weekend, should we leave earlier in the morning?  Is Savannah a good place to stop, or should we stop sooner?  Does anyone know if South of the Border is closed, or is this just a rumor?  My DS loves this place even though he is grown now.

I am hooked on flying, and haven't done road trips in a few years.  I am trying to get psyched for this driving trip even though I swore I would never drive more than three (3) hours again.  I forgot, he wants to stop several places along the way once we get past Virginia (outlets, South of the Border, etc.).   Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## disneyfan55

dalstitch45 said:


> We are going to be driving down from NJ this year.  We were going to do it last year, but decided not to.  My DS wants to do the road trip thing, so I told him he will be doing most of the driving.  Especially, since I let him talk me into it, and he convinced me with the you can bring back more stuff line.  We are thinking about leaving 8:30 or 9 a.m. on 5/28.  He wants to drive straight through, but I don't.  My thoughts are to stop somewhere around Savannah, and get up fresh for in the morning.
> 
> I have several questions.  Since this is the start of the Memorial Day weekend, should we leave earlier in the morning?  Is Savannah a good place to stop, or should we stop sooner?  Does anyone know if South of the Border is closed, or is this just a rumor?  My DS loves this place even though he is grown now.
> 
> I am hooked on flying, and haven't done road trips in a few years.  I am trying to get psyched for this driving trip even though I swore I would never drive more than three (3) hours again.  I forgot, he wants to stop several places along the way once we get past Virginia (outlets, South of the Border, etc.).   Any help would be appreciated.



Well, the drive is fun!!  We drove all but 2 of the trips in my signature from NU!!  We also drove cross country 6 times!  My kids still come and want to drive (not kids anymore either 31 and 29!! much older than your son!)   Anyway, we have always driven straight through until I injured my back a few years ago.  Savannah is a great place to stop and we have stopped there both ways the past 2 trips!!  If you leave around 5-5:30 you will get to the Port Wentworth exit (109 in GA) by about 7 or so with some stops to eat and gas.  We stayed at a Days INn there (and I do suggest reservations since it's a weekend plus Memorial Day weekend-they have a cancellation policy as long as you do so by 6 pm no charge)  they are clean and have a full free breakfast. It's just a short drive to Savannah and you can check it out in the evening (we did this as well)   South of the Border is still open (at least in Feb this year it was)  It's really not a great place to visit but if you never have been by all means stop and walk around.  The shops are just worn out and restrooms nasty.  They should spend some on cleaning it up instead of all the billboards!!  Any other questions, ask!!


----------



## dalstitch45

Thanks Disneyfan55.  Actually, my son is the same age as your youngest.  I just recently heard the South of the Border rumor, and it has been about 10 years since we stopped there.  My DS still talks about those billboards.  He used to love getting firecrackers there.


----------



## disneyfan55

dalstitch45 said:


> Thanks Disneyfan55.  Actually, my son is the same age as your youngest.  I just recently heard the South of the Border rumor, and it has been about 10 years since we stopped there.  My DS still talks about those billboards.  He used to love getting firecrackers there.



You're welcome!  have fun!


----------



## beachgrl001

Ahh fellow New Jerzians!!!
 I have been thinking of driving(started a thread on here before I decided to look at this one) I just bought a grand caravan and figure why not drive? It will save me around $700.00 , unless we stop overnight, which I want to but DH does not. We are hoping to go in Sept. for free dining.It will be me,dh,my mom, and ds 15 & ds 6. I havent driven to Fla. in 10 yrs so it should be interesting...going to back track a little to see what ya all have been talkin about


----------



## rescuetink

dalstitch45 said:


> I just recently heard the South of the Border rumor



HUH??? It's been YEARS since I've stopped there!!  But what rumor????


----------



## java

Looking4themouse said:


> To the driver looking from NY looking for a hotel along your route, I found this link to be helpful in trying to find a place.
> 
> http://www.freetrip.com/cgi-bin/autopilot2.pl
> 
> It breaks your trip down giving you approximate arrival times along your route as well as a list of hotels that are along the route.. It list budget motels all the way up through your nicer hotels.... Just click on the hotel name and it will give you information about that particular resort.



Great site! Thanks. Just another tip I picked a hotel through that site and it showed as not having availability. I went to the hotel's website and found a room. So don't be discouraged - I am assuming they get a % of rooms to offer.


----------



## hushupu

We are leaving Friday April 16th around 5pm from central Mass. I was thinking of driving through NYC by way of the BQE - Varrenzanno Narrows bridge back to the NJTP. I have traveled on that road before for business and there are some impressive views of Lower Manhattan and the statue of Liberty. I know my way around so I'm not afraid of getting lost my only concern is traffic. We should be there between 8 and 9pm on a friday night. I think the kids would get a big kick out of seeing the city at night and seeing lady liberty but I dont want to do it if it's going to add hours to our trip. Anyone ever do this -- any thoughts?


----------



## abline

If I were you I would avoid NYC all together. We've driven up to Boston from Central Jersey and always take the Garden State Parkway and the Tappanzee Bridge. Just take 84 to 684 to the Tappanzee to the Garden State Parkway South to exit 127 the New Jersey Turnpike, picking up same at Interchange 11 Woodbridge. I never take the route you're thinking about. It may look short on the map but it's a pain in the you know what and once your in New Jersey you'll enter the Turnpike at Interchange 10 which is only 3 miles south of Interchange 10. Trust me. Your chances of hitting traffic will be greatly reduced.


----------



## disneyfan55

abline said:


> If I were you I would avoid NYC all together. We've driven up to Boston from Central Jersey and always take the Garden State Parkway and the Tappanzee Bridge. Just take 84 to 684 to the Tappanzee to the Garden State Parkway South to exit 127 the New Jersey Turnpike, picking up same at Interchange 11 Woodbridge. I never take the route you're thinking about. It may look short on the map but it's a pain in the you know what and once your in New Jersey you'll enter the Turnpike at Interchange 10 which is only 3 miles south of Interchange 10. Trust me. Your chances of hitting traffic will be greatly reduced.



YEs, we live in central NJ and when travelling to the New England area always avoid NYC!  The GPS actually took us through the GWbridge with a travel trailer!  It was a nightmare and high tolls!  My husband loves the GPS and had I looked (probably wouldn' t have let me anyway) I would have told him to go the Tappanzee bridg. Actually coming home he did let me go the tappanzee bridge, same miles for us so I don't know why GPS takes you through NYC!!  Nightmare to say the least traffic tolls, roads in need of repair!


----------



## Denzbrujah

From a New Yorker who has to make this drive daily for work ..... DONT DO IT!!!


----------



## capecoddisneyfamily

Denzbrujah said:


> From a New Yorker who has to make this drive daily for work ..... DONT DO IT!!!



daily traffic and a Yankees fan......ouch


----------



## abline

Let's go yankees.....


----------



## mskermit

AnnaS said:


> Thanks for the link.  As of now, we are still planning on driving for our first time (I did it many years ago - I was not the driver but a a passernger).  My oldest son might fly - not sure yet.  I am trying to convince him to try it once - it also does not pay to rent a car for 10 nights.  He hates to drive it and I hate to fly.



we drive from New Jersey all the time, ( gloucester coutny) and it is not a bad drive at all. just make sure you leave early enough to get past the DC morning traffic!!! we stop in brunswick GA overnight, the hotel is 1/2 hour from the Fl border


----------



## mskermit

CapJack said:


> We will be driving down from NJ and plan to drive straight through. Leave at 7pm with 2 drivers a 7yo & 2 yo. Are we crazy? Anyone have any advice?



we drive from NJ too, gloucester county. i do all the driving, can't sit still in the car. we drove straight thru last time and it was exhausting,i cant sleep in the car either!!, we left at 9pm,thursday ,traffic in MD at night, got to SC about 8:30 am got to fort wilderness at 3:30pm. by wednesday i was tired missing a nights sleep. this time we are leaving about 2am to get thru the DC morning rush, staying in Brusnwick GA. perfect hotel right off I95, 89.99 a night. it is 1/2 hour from the FL border


----------



## glocon

We will be driving from the Nashville area on the Tuesday after labor day.  Drivng thru Atlanta always seems to be a bear for us, but someone mentioned a bypass?  Anyone know what the rush hour times usually are in the Atlanta area both am and pm?  Thanks!


----------



## glocon

Did I say Labor Day?  I meant Memorial Day.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## rescuetink

mskermit said:


> we drive from New Jersey all the time, ( gloucester coutny) and it is not a bad drive at all. just make sure you leave early enough to get past the DC morning traffic!!! we stop in brunswick GA overnight, the hotel is 1/2 hour from the Fl border



We're driving from Camden County!!  We leave Friday, stop in Fayetteville, NC and continue on to WDW on Sat!!  We're picking up my DS from school at noon and we *HOPE* to get through DC and Baltimore before afternoon rush hour!!  We'll see how it goes, it says it's about 8.5 hours to the hotel, but with kids and traffic that could easily turn into 10 hours!!  

PRAY FOR US!!!!!


----------



## hushupu

Just got back last night from WDW driving round trip from central Massachusetts. Left Upton, MA at 5pm on 4/16 and arrived in St Augustine, FL at 3:30 pm on Saturday, spent the night and arrived in the World at 9am on Sunday. We left Down Town Disney at 2pm on Sunday and drove straight through getting back at 2pm Sunday. We took the Mass pike to 84 to 91 then 95 the rest of way including straight through NYC. 
  It is not a problem for me to drive straight through the night as I work nights and my girl friend drove during the day.


----------



## mskermit

rescuetink said:


> We're driving from Camden County!!  We leave Friday, stop in Fayetteville, NC and continue on to WDW on Sat!!  We're picking up my DS from school at noon and we *HOPE* to get through DC and Baltimore before afternoon rush hour!!  We'll see how it goes, it says it's about 8.5 hours to the hotel, but with kids and traffic that could easily turn into 10 hours!!
> 
> PRAY FOR US!!!!!



good luck!! is this your first time driving??? its not a bad drive at all. we are staying in brunswick GA, found a comfort inn for 80.00 a night and only 1/2 hour away from the FL border. I drove 2008 with 3 teenagers!!!!talk about insanity!!!  I personally like the drive, i do all the driving myself too. let me know how it goes!! have a great time...


----------



## rescuetink

mskermit said:


> good luck!! is this your first time driving??? its not a bad drive at all. we are staying in brunswick GA, found a comfort inn for 80.00 a night and only 1/2 hour away from the FL border. I drove 2008 with 3 teenagers!!!!talk about insanity!!!  I personally like the drive, i do all the driving myself too. let me know how it goes!! have a great time...



I was only there a few times before... in my YOUNGER years, and I always drove!!  My DW and I did the land & sea in 2001 and that was our last time there!!

This is our first family vacation to WDW and we have a room at a Marriot in Lumberton, NC.  My neice works for them so we got the family rate.  It seems to be just about halfway, so it shouldn't be too bad!!  And we're not leaving till about noon on Fri when we pick my DS up from school!!


----------



## mskermit

have a great time!!!!  i go in August, taking my 7 year old granddaughter for the first time!! so excited!!!


----------



## heatherwillmom

For anyone who drives through Tennessee into North Carolina down to WDW, I-40 has re-opened at the border. You can now get to I-95 that way


----------



## heatherwillmom

There is a bypass around Atlanta off of I-75. It actually goes around on both sides. It is I-285.  I think there is both a West & East. They both come back into 75. It saves a lot of time if you go through Atlanta anytime from 7-9a, or 4-6 pm. The traffic cane get bad through town.


----------



## katybugsmom

rescuetink said:


> HUH??? It's been YEARS since I've stopped there!!  But what rumor????



Hi there!  Sad to say, but I live approx. 10 miles from SOB and I haven't heard of any rumors.  It was extremely run down for a while, but it looks like a lot of the buildings have a fresh coat of paint on them and new signs have gone up.  When you live here you never visit, but for people traveling w/kids it can be a fun stop.  For adults who want a great meal try the Peddler Steakhouse there-a little expensive, but well worth the money!  Best steak around!  Beware your surroundings though-the restaurant is in need of a makeover!


----------



## sticker231

We stopped yesterday on our ride home.  We took a picture of the giant sombrero and continued on our journey.


----------



## rescuetink

katybugsmom said:


> Hi there!  Sad to say, but I live approx. 10 miles from SOB and I haven't heard of any rumors.  It was extremely run down for a while, but it looks like a lot of the buildings have a fresh coat of paint on them and new signs have gone up.  When you live here you never visit, but for people traveling w/kids it can be a fun stop.  For adults who want a great meal try the Peddler Steakhouse there-a little expensive, but well worth the money!  Best steak around!  Beware your surroundings though-the restaurant is in need of a makeover!



Thanks for the info!!   We may have a change of plans though!!  We may be driving straight through!!  I figured if we leave NJ at around 6pm and have approximately a 17 hour drive then we can arrive in WDW at around 11am!!  Then we can relax and enjoy time with my neice and her husband and baby at the pool at Kidani if the rooms not ready!!


----------



## mskermit

rescuetink said:


> Thanks for the info!!   We may have a change of plans though!!  We may be driving straight through!!  I figured if we leave NJ at around 6pm and have approximately a 17 hour drive then we can arrive in WDW at around 11am!!  Then we can relax and enjoy time with my neice and her husband and baby at the pool at Kidani if the rooms not ready!!



we drove straight thru last time, from Deptford, and it was tough. i cant sleept in the car so i did all the driving. we left at 9pm, in SC about 830 am. we got to FW at 3:30. I was tired. By Wed. that lost sleep catches up with you. this time we are leaving thurs at 2am, staying in brunswick GA which is about 1/2 hour from the FL border. this way we will be rested and have a whole day in the parks. just not looking forward to the rising gas prices  I have a durago with a hemi, not too good on gas I actually enjoy the drive down.


----------



## amtag

We will be driving from NJ on August 21st.  We are planning to leave between 4 and 5am on that Saturday.  We are stopping in Ocala to visit the grandparents and then heading to Disney from the 25th - 29th.  My dad and I will be sharing the driving, but my mom does not want to drive straight through with my 5 year old, plus I worry about falling asleep or my dad falling asleep since neither of us have ever driven that far before.  My questions are is it better to take Route 78 - 81 or just take 95 all the way?  What are the best places to stop?  We would really like to get as far as possible on the first day to get to Ocala by 11 or 12 on the 22nd.  Thanks for any tips!


----------



## mskermit

amtag said:


> We will be driving from NJ on August 21st.  We are planning to leave between 4 and 5am on that Saturday.  We are stopping in Ocala to visit the grandparents and then heading to Disney from the 25th - 29th.  My dad and I will be sharing the driving, but my mom does not want to drive straight through with my 5 year old, plus I worry about falling asleep or my dad falling asleep since neither of us have ever driven that far before.  My questions are is it better to take Route 78 - 81 or just take 95 all the way?  What are the best places to stop?  We would really like to get as far as possible on the first day to get to Ocala by 11 or 12 on the 22nd.  Thanks for any tips!



i am in south jersey so only about 1/2 hour from del mem bridge. 95 is the best way to go and stay on 95 even thru maryland. try to get thru DC before morning traffic. we will leave between 1-2 am an will stay over in georgia. great comfort in on jessup highway in brunswick. it is 1/2 hour away from the florida border. we drove straight thru in 2008. left at 9pm and we arrived at fort wilderness at 3:30 pm the next day.  in 06 we left at 230 am stopped in brunswick ga to stay over and got there about 3pm. it really isnt a bad drive. i would rather stop and be well rested when we get to disney so we have a full day to enjoy the parks. we also pack easy stuff for breakfast and pack lunch so we dont have so many stops. if you do a search driving to disney there is a great I-95 site


----------



## mskermit

CapJack said:


> Change of plan for us. We will leave at 11:30am. This way we have the option of stopping to sleep for a few hours. Just hoping we do not hit any DC traffic. What resort you staying at? We are at POP.





comfort inn - new jessup highway brusnwick Georgia exit 36B, 89.00 a night. it is only 1/2 hour from the florida border, great location. right off 95 and they have a restraunt and they have free breakfast


----------



## amtag

mskermit said:


> i am in south jersey so only about 1/2 hour from del mem bridge. 95 is the best way to go and stay on 95 even thru maryland. try to get thru DC before morning traffic. we will leave between 1-2 am an will stay over in georgia. great comfort in on jessup highway in brunswick. it is 1/2 hour away from the florida border. we drove straight thru in 2008. left at 9pm and we arrived at fort wilderness at 3:30 pm the next day.  in 06 we left at 230 am stopped in brunswick ga to stay over and got there about 3pm. it really isnt a bad drive. i would rather stop and be well rested when we get to disney so we have a full day to enjoy the parks. we also pack easy stuff for breakfast and pack lunch so we dont have so many stops. if you do a search driving to disney there is a great I-95 site




THANKS! Now if I can just convince my father to stay on I-95, he has convinced himself that 81 is the way to go!!


----------



## mskermit

amtag said:


> THANKS! Now if I can just convince my father to stay on I-95, he has convinced himself that 81 is the way to go!!



that would be crazy, way out of the way. where are you in jersey? my boyfriend is from Bayonne and we are only an hour 1/2 from my house to bayonne. 95 is straight to florida, dont even go around baltilmore on 495. just get thru there before the morning rush. we leave about 2 am and have never hit traffic there.


----------



## bumblebeeRN

what are the driving directions from disney's coronado spring resort to the port canaveral, FL for the disney cruise?


----------



## amtag

mskermit said:


> that would be crazy, way out of the way. where are you in jersey? my boyfriend is from Bayonne and we are only an hour 1/2 from my house to bayonne. 95 is straight to florida, dont even go around baltilmore on 495. just get thru there before the morning rush. we leave about 2 am and have never hit traffic there.



I am in Northern NJ (Morris County), Florham Park, I thought we should go 95, but he has talked with people who have told him it's a nicer drive to go 78 to I-81, according to google maps it's about 45 minutes longer to go that way, but I just want to get to Savannah, Georgia area by 6 or 7 pm, we are planning to leave around 4 am.


----------



## kristytru

amtag said:


> I am in Northern NJ (Morris County), Florham Park, I thought we should go 95, but he has talked with people who have told him it's a nicer drive to go 78 to I-81, according to google maps it's about 45 minutes longer to go that way, but I just want to get to Savannah, Georgia area by 6 or 7 pm, we are planning to leave around 4 am.



We are in Morris County also (Randolph).  We took the 78-81 route lst year b/c we have an RV and were told it would be easier.  It is more open, but we encountered terrible fog in the blue ridge mountains.  It's a less stressful drive because of no traffic, but also a very boring drive.  There are long stretches of absolutely nothing which is a problem if your looking for a place to stop to eat, etc.  Next time we are taking 95 all the way


----------



## amtag

kristytru said:


> We are in Morris County also (Randolph).  We took the 78-81 route lst year b/c we have an RV and were told it would be easier.  It is more open, but we encountered terrible fog in the blue ridge mountains.  It's a less stressful drive because of no traffic, but also a very boring drive.  There are long stretches of absolutely nothing which is a problem if your looking for a place to stop to eat, etc.  Next time we are taking 95 all the way




That is a good to know, thanks, because I think we will be making stops every 3 hours or so at least for bathroom breaks!


----------



## mskermit

amtag said:


> I am in Northern NJ (Morris County), Florham Park, I thought we should go 95, but he has talked with people who have told him it's a nicer drive to go 78 to I-81, according to google maps it's about 45 minutes longer to go that way, but I just want to get to Savannah, Georgia area by 6 or 7 pm, we are planning to leave around 4 am.



i am in gloucster county and only about 1/2 hour from del mem bridge. we are planning to get to savannah too on our drive down. we will leave at 1am, its about 11 hours. we are having lunch at The Lady and Sons, Paula Deen's restraunt in Savannah, cant wait!


----------



## amtag

mskermit said:


> i am in gloucster county and only about 1/2 hour from del mem bridge. we are planning to get to savannah too on our drive down. we will leave at 1am, its about 11 hours. we are having lunch at The Lady and Sons, Paula Deen's restraunt in Savannah, cant wait!




That sounds GREAT!  I am re-thinking this 4am thing,  wonder if we should plan to leave at 2 or 3am instead - any thoughts??


----------



## mskermit

amtag said:


> That sounds GREAT!  I am re-thinking this 4am thing,  wonder if we should plan to leave at 2 or 3am instead - any thoughts??



you just have to think about traffic times if you are driving 95. if you want to beat the traffic in DC get thru there as early as possible. we usually leave by 2 am and in VA in about 3 hours. we have never hit the DC traffic. you are about 2 hours or more from me. I am an hour and 1/2 from bayonne. we do however sometimes get stuck in late  night traffie in MD. they do their road work at night. it is not a bad drive at all. 2006 we left at 230am and we got to brunswick by 2:30-3 in the afternoon. we also packed breakfast and lunch so we didnt have to stop


----------



## mamapajama

mskermit said:


> we drove straight thru last time, from Deptford, and it was tough. i cant sleept in the car so i did all the driving. we left at 9pm, in SC about 830 am. we got to FW at 3:30. I was tired. By Wed. that lost sleep catches up with you. this time we are leaving thurs at 2am, staying in brunswick GA which is about 1/2 hour from the FL border. this way we will be rested and have a whole day in the parks. just not looking forward to the rising gas prices  I have a durago with a hemi, not too good on gas I actually enjoy the drive down.



We just bought an 06 Durango, no Hemi but a V8.  But I love it and my Liberty was just too small with 2 teens and a car seat!


----------



## mskermit

mamapajama said:


> We just bought an 06 Durango, no Hemi but a V8.  But I love it and my Liberty was just too small with 2 teens and a car seat!



i like mine too. i bought it last year used with 52,000 miles on it. it has big 22 inch rims on it, tinted windows and loud exhaust!! I got such a good deal on it and it was already customized! I think its my mid life crisis!!!I got rid of the mini van, kids are grown, really no need for the van. i just needed something to tow the camper and room enough for the wheelchair. It is horrible on gas tho!!  we have put away 600.00 to use for the drive down and back, hope that covers it!!!!


----------



## diznee25

Hi everyone!

We're drivng down in December, and this will be our third time driving from Maryland to Florida, about a 14 hour drive. 

The first time we drove out, we left at 2:30am which was really difficult considering we didn't go to bed until 10:30pm.  By the time we arrived at PC (5pm), we were so exhausted and we decided we'd never leave that early again.

So the plan for this trip is to leave at 4am on Sunday.  I still can't decide whether to take 301 south, or just start on I-95.  Can I shave off some time by taking one over the other, or does it matter?  We live in Annapolis, and have always taken 301 south, just because we're so close to it.

Thanks,
diznee25


----------



## katybugsmom

diznee25 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We're drivng down in December, and this will be our third time driving from Maryland to Florida, about a 14 hour drive.
> 
> The first time we drove out, we left at 2:30am which was really difficult considering we didn't go to bed until 10:30pm.  By the time we arrived at PC (5pm), we were so exhausted and we decided we'd never leave that early again.
> 
> So the plan for this trip is to leave at 4am on Sunday.  I still can't decide whether to take 301 south, or just start on I-95.  Can I shave off some time by taking one over the other, or does it matter?  We live in Annapolis, and have always taken 301 south, just because we're so close to it.
> 
> Thanks,
> diznee25



We'll be driving down in Dec. too, but from SC!  Lots closer!  301 goes right through my little town and a lot of others!  We ALWAYS take I-95 because we can get to where we are going much faster!  How far away from I-95 are you?  You might start out on 301, but I'd jump on the interstate as soon as possible!


----------



## diznee25

I just looked on Google Earth, and it looks like we're about 20 miles from I-95.  Not bad, plus the fact that I-95 has a higher speed limit then 301 south and no traffic lights. 

So I guess we'll just take I-95 all the way thru!   

Let's see, you must have like a 7-8 hour drive from SC, right?  I'm so jealous!

diznee25


----------



## katybugsmom

diznee25 said:


> I just looked on Google Earth, and it looks like we're about 20 miles from I-95.  Not bad, plus the fact that I-95 has a higher speed limit then 301 south and no traffic lights.
> 
> So I guess we'll just take I-95 all the way thru!
> 
> Let's see, you must have like a 7-8 hour drive from SC, right?  I'm so jealous!
> 
> diznee25




Don't be too jealous-I have a bad back and can't drive or ride more than 4 hours a day!!!!  It actually takes us two days and the added cost of a hotel going down and coming back!  I've had to rent a scooter for our last two trips.  I'm hoping if I lose a few pounds and strengthen some muscles I'll be able to walk the parks-maybe even drive a little further!  
Hope you guys have a great trip!  We'll be staying at POPs for the first time!


----------



## mskermit

Does anyone know from virginia to South Carolina, are there any Dunkin Donuts along I-95. Myself I am a WAWA coffee drinker and I know they stop at some point in Virginia. I am going to need coffee for this drive so I need to figure this out. Nothing like stopping somewhere and gettting horrible coffee!!!


----------



## java

mskermit said:


> Does anyone know from virginia to South Carolina, are there any Dunkin Donuts along I-95. Myself I am a WAWA coffee drinker and I know they stop at some point in Virginia. I am going to need coffee for this drive so I need to figure this out. Nothing like stopping somewhere and gettting horrible coffee!!!


I know there is a Starbucks in Lumberton NC

Dunkin Donuts near Fayettville I believe.

If you go to Google maps and search Dunkin Donuts in North Carolina you will see the ones that are along I-95


----------



## kidd_freeper

mskermit said:


> Does anyone know from virginia to South Carolina, are there any Dunkin Donuts along I-95. Myself I am a WAWA coffee drinker and I know they stop at some point in Virginia. I am going to need coffee for this drive so I need to figure this out. Nothing like stopping somewhere and gettting horrible coffee!!!


The southernmost WaWa is at 3199 South Crater Road, Petersburg, VA on I95

You can find all of them by
1. go to www.google.com
2. on the top left of the page, click on "Maps"
3. type in Dunkin' Donuts and click on Search Maps
4. use your mouse to position the map and the wheel on the mouse to zoom in/out on the region of interest.

There is a DD at 1669 East Market Street, Smithfield, NC‎...otherwise you'll have to travel 3-4 miles off of I95 to get to a DD south of Petersburg


----------



## mskermit

thank you to all my fellow coffee drinkers!!!


----------



## danalee

Hi everyone 

So i just found this thread and started to go over it page by page(which could take a while, lol) thats ok I need all advice,tips, hints I can get! We will be making our first drive to WDW come this September~

Anybody here drive from Pittsburgh PA(or there abouts)?? If so where do you stop over nite, if you do? and what route(s) do you take? I have had a couple folks say 'take 95" others say avoid it at all cost 

again any help would be so welcomed!! 
thanks


----------



## scottb8888

We have traveled 77-26-95 a half a dozen times...  we find we can get to the Embassy Suites in Brunswick just in time for happy hour.  It's attached to the mall with many shopping and food choices and a great free cooked to order breakfast in the am.  All in all  a good value!


----------



## ILVPOOH

Anyone else count the "Pedro South of the Border" signs while heading south.  We are bored so we do crazy stuff to make the time go quicker.  We counted 100 signs, but we could be off by a few signs.  We will probably double check our number when we drive down in November.


----------



## katybugsmom

ILVPOOH said:


> Anyone else count the "Pedro South of the Border" signs while heading south.  We are bored so we do crazy stuff to make the time go quicker.  We counted 100 signs, but we could be off by a few signs.  We will probably double check our number when we drive down in November.




That sounds about right!  I live 10 miles from South of the Border!


----------



## SondraC

danalee said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> So i just found this thread and started to go over it page by page(which could take a while, lol) thats ok I need all advice,tips, hints I can get! We will be making our first drive to WDW come this September~
> 
> Anybody here drive from Pittsburgh PA(or there abouts)?? If so where do you stop over nite, if you do? and what route(s) do you take? I have had a couple folks say 'take 95" others say avoid it at all cost
> 
> again any help would be so welcomed!!
> thanks



Hello neighbor! We are in the process of trying to throw together a trip for June! We are usually such planners this last minute trip is putting me in a frenzy!
We are going to drive it, even though we usually fly. That's is the way we are pulling off this last minute trip though. We are going on a cruise in July, so we are budgeting on the travel down.
I drove this once before in 1991, but that was before kids, but they are 16 & 17, and we have a minivan so that should be okay.
For our routes AAA & google has us going 119/19/77/95. When I drove this before we did 95 down, but the nice lady @ AAA stated that was because we were coming from Johnstown at the time. She also said that if we try to do 95 from the 'burgh it would add another hour. It looks like our kids will miss South of the Border!
I was going to post on the 2,000 mile thread, but saw this post from you and thought I would chime in.


----------



## danalee

SondraC said:


> Hello neighbor! We are in the process of trying to throw together a trip for June! We are usually such planners this last minute trip is putting me in a frenzy!
> We are going to drive it, even though we usually fly. That's is the way we are pulling off this last minute trip though. We are going on a cruise in July, so we are budgeting on the travel down.
> I drove this once before in 1991, but that was before kids, but they are 16 & 17, and we have a minivan so that should be okay.
> For our routes AAA & google has us going 119/19/77/95. When I drove this before we did 95 down, but the nice lady @ AAA stated that was because we were coming from Johnstown at the time. She also said that if we try to do 95 from the 'burgh it would add another hour. It looks like our kids will miss South of the Border!
> I was going to post on the 2,000 mile thread, but saw this post from you and thought I would chime in.



Hey there!! thanks for chiming in...I to am in a tizzy and we dont leave til September! 
We are actualy in Kittanning PA about 35-40 minutes north of Pittsburgh but nobody ever knows where that is so Pittsburgh it is!! We have two differnt routes "picked" out both ending up with 95, its just the starting points that are different 

Please try and post back about your drive, I would love some "local" insight! We have an 11 & 6 year old making the trip with us, should prove interesting 

Good Luck on your drive & have a great trip!! i am off to check out AAA


----------



## mrodgers

danalee said:


> We are actualy in Kittanning PA about 35-40 minutes north of Pittsburgh but nobody ever knows where that is so Pittsburgh it is!!


We say Pittsburgh also.  I know better where Kittanning is than the area of Pittsburgh, hehe.  Grew up in Butler, but now live way up near I-80, which is only 20 miles from Butler and where I work, but everyone thinks I live so far away from work.


----------



## danalee

mrodgers said:


> We say Pittsburgh also.  I know better where Kittanning is than the area of Pittsburgh, hehe.  Grew up in Butler, but now live way up near I-80, which is only 20 miles from Butler and where I work, but everyone thinks I live so far away from work.



So you get it!!! I say Kittanning and people act like they have to take a covered wagon and canoe just to get here  really I can hit rt28 (which is 2 minutes from my house) follow it straight to Pittsburgh and be at a Steeler/Penguin game in 35-40 minutes...nice to see I'm not alone


----------



## DisFan331

We are leaving on a Saturday in August from central CT. How is traffic through the DC area on a Saturday?


----------



## beachpal

I live just north of Baltimore and travel down 95 frequently to visit my mom who still lives outside of DC and the traffic is always a toss up.  I actually think it is worse in the summer than during the school year.  The volume is heavy but it moves (as long as there is not an accident) so if you are a patient person, it shouldn't bother you much. If you suffer from freqent bouts of road rage, you should probably consider another route.


----------



## diznee25

Do you use a rental car, or drive your own?  We're driving to WDW in December and we're looking into car rentals.  Can anyone recommend a good company?  I know that some companies charge for taking the car out of state, and some don't.  

Any help would be greatly appreciated!  

diznee25


----------



## amtag

diznee25 said:


> Do you use a rental car, or drive your own?  We're driving to WDW in December and we're looking into car rentals.  Can anyone recommend a good company?  I know that some companies charge for taking the car out of state, and some don't.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> diznee25




I looked into rental cars, we are driving from NJ in August and we have a mid-size car and 4 adults and a carseat  so I looked into renting a mini-van or SUV and it was almost as expensive as flying LOL!  Unlimited mileage is hard to find once you are planning to go outside of the tri-state area and drive over 2000 miles.  We also are going to be gone for 10-11 days, so to rent a car for that long is more expensive, the lowest I found was around $800-$900 including mileage but without any of the insurance added yet, plus your gas will be higher in a mini-van or SUV.  Good luck, post if you find any good deals


----------



## jasko5990

With the exception of taking Amtrak's Auto Train in 2008, we have driven from the Philadelphia, PA area every trip since 2002.  My current strategy is to wake up around 6am the day we are leaving, then go back to bed around 4-5pm and sleep until about 11pm.  We leave around midnight and drive straight through on I-95.  My wife & kids stay awake that day until we leave, then they sleep in the Avalanche and don't wake up until we are in North Carolina where we stop for gas and a Cracker Barrel breakfast around 7am.  We then hit the road again, only stopping for one more gas stop and when bathroom breaks are needed.  The trip lasts 16 hours, + or - 1/2 hour.  By leaving when we do we miss all of the morning traffic in the northern section of I-95 (especially around teh Washington DC area), and when we stop for breakfast we avoid a lot of the traffic during the morning rush.  I have tried other departure times, routes, and also stopping for sleep along the way, and have found this current strategy to be the best for us.  The long drive and hours aren't a problem for me since I work rotating shifts and spend up to 13 hours a day in a vehicle and am used to being awake all night in a car.  The few times I needed a power nap my wife drove for a short time (usually less than 45 minutes) so I could rest.  We get to do it again in 2011.


----------



## MamaJessie

DisFan331 said:


> We are leaving on a Saturday in August from central CT. How is traffic through the DC area on a Saturday?



Hmm... I think there is some sort of loop so you can bypass the dc area.  I am pretty sure there were signs on the highway recommending this   What a help I am


----------



## SplashMom

We have decided to drive in August for free dining!  I'm very excited but it is a really long drive--from Nova Scotia!  Driving time is about 37 hours.  We have driven once before, several years ago.  We went straight down the I95 from Maine to Florida.  It wasn't bad--a little nerve wracking at times!  Not sure if we will do the same this time.  We are going to take 4 days because we don't want to drive late at night as we are not familiar with the roads at all.  Any advice?


----------



## M_T

Hello

Does anyone know of a website that lists the active construction on I95/I77/I79 ?
Driving from Toronto and would like to know where I could get caught up in traffic jams?
(iPhone apps or GPS addons are also good)

thanks 
mark


----------



## alexensmom

danalee said:


> Hey there!! thanks for chiming in...I to am in a tizzy and we dont leave til September!
> We are actualy in Kittanning PA about 35-40 minutes north of Pittsburgh but nobody ever knows where that is so Pittsburgh it is!! We have two differnt routes "picked" out both ending up with 95, its just the starting points that are different
> 
> Please try and post back about your drive, I would love some "local" insight! We have an 11 & 6 year old making the trip with us, should prove interesting
> 
> Good Luck on your drive & have a great trip!! i am off to check out AAA





M_T said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know of a website that lists the active construction on I95/I77/I79 ?
> Driving from Toronto and would like to know where I could get caught up in traffic jams?
> (iPhone apps or GPS addons are also good)
> 
> thanks
> mark



I love Pittsburgh and go there to shop.  No one knows where we live either so we say 1/2 hour from Pennsylvania border or 1 1/2 hr. from Pitt.

For last year's trip, we drove to Va to stay with family then headed out from there.  We stayed at a hotel in Orlando and hit WDW the next morning.  This year we are leaving from home.  We will be heading down I79 to I77.  It will add 4 hours to our trip, but we still plan to stay at the same hotel in Orlando.  We had a great trip last year with DD.  DS will be going with us, so it should be more interesting this year. 

I79 has several bridge construction projects, but they are dated to finish at the end of June.  I would check the Department's of Transportation of each state before heading out to check conditions.


----------



## billybobblockhead

M_T said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know of a website that lists the active construction on I95/I77/I79 ?
> Driving from Toronto and would like to know where I could get caught up in traffic jams?
> (iPhone apps or GPS addons are also good)
> 
> thanks
> mark



Don't know of a website, but having driven 95 on our last trip to WDW (early April), I can tell you that there is construction in both the north and south bound lanes of 95 around the Savannah/Brunswick area.  It's only about 20 miles or so, but they post for trucks to get in the left hand lane and they lower the speed limit to 55 which really stacks everyone up.  That's all that I can comment on because we don't pick up 95 until it joins with 26 in SC.


----------



## kidd_freeper

M_T said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know of a website that lists the active construction on I95/I77/I79 ?
> Driving from Toronto and would like to know where I could get caught up in traffic jams?
> (iPhone apps or GPS addons are also good)
> 
> thanks
> mark



http://www.i95exitguide.com/alert/index.php


----------



## beachpal

We're driving down 95 (yes, I hear you gasp at the traffic) on Friday from Baltimore to Savannah for an overnight before getting to WDW on Saturday.  We REALLY want to listen to the US world cup game on the way down- they play at 9:30AM.   Do any of you fellow travelers know the ESPN radio stations past Richmond and into North Carolina?


----------



## talleyrm

Does anyone know of any rest areas with playgrounds between Charlotte and Disney World? I-77, I-26, and I-95 would all work. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello all, here is my problem,
I recently moved (just across the parking lot to a bigger town house, nothing big)  But I did spend a lot getting new things just because I lived in my last home 11 years and wanted a new look.  With that said it took a big chuck out of my WDW fund (just about all of it).  I had considered skipping this year after 15 years in a row but while doing my DD,s room Princess Tiana, I starting getting the need for my WDW fix.  So I was thinking about a quick minor trip that I could pull off driving down.  We usually take the auto train but that is out with the prices now.  I drove down about 2 years ago and did the pricing but a website posted here and it was grossly mis judged (quoted me $600 roundtrip and it was close to that one way).  

Can someone give me a better quote on my gas so I can start putting that away?  Im driving a Kia Burrago from Wilmington, DE.  Thank You


----------



## katybugsmom

talleyrm said:


> Does anyone know of any rest areas with playgrounds between Charlotte and Disney World? I-77, I-26, and I-95 would all work.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Welcome to DISBoards!!!!!
I can't think of any rest areas that have playgrounds along I-95, but there are lots of fast food places that have the indoor and outdoor playgrounds.  I don't know how old your kids are, but you could always take a playground ball, jumpropes, bubbles, etc. for them to play with at any rest area!  Our local Dollar Tree usually has all of these items using Disney themes!    All of these items are great for allowing kids to move around and get the "wiggles" out!


----------



## katybugsmom

dsnycrzy said:


> Hello all, here is my problem,
> I recently moved (just across the parking lot to a bigger town house, nothing big)  But I did spend a lot getting new things just because I lived in my last home 11 years and wanted a new look.  With that said it took a big chuck out of my WDW fund (just about all of it).  I had considered skipping this year after 15 years in a row but while doing my DD,s room Princess Tiana, I starting getting the need for my WDW fix.  So I was thinking about a quick minor trip that I could pull off driving down.  We usually take the auto train but that is out with the prices now.  I drove down about 2 years ago and did the pricing but a website posted here and it was grossly mis judged (quoted me $600 roundtrip and it was close to that one way).
> 
> Can someone give me a better quote on my gas so I can start putting that away?  Im driving a Kia Burrago from Wilmington, DE.  Thank You



I totally understand the need for a fix!
Gas along I-95 in South Carolina right now is running between $2.35-$2.50 depending on where you stop.  It's hard to judge how much you will need because gas prices keep going up and down dramatically!!!!!
It will also depend on the time of year you are going.  We have been the past two years and are going again in December.  Even though we live in the South, it's just too darn hot to go in June anymore!  We paid $2.99 inside Disney World last June-prices then were about the same no matter where we stopped.  I would put away at least $3.50 per gallon-that way you should have enough to cover your expenses!  Good luck!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Oh yeah Im going in early August!


----------



## beachgrl001

dsnycrzy said:


> Oh yeah Im going in early August!



Hi neighbor! we are also driving this year, I have really had to budget this trip I had some unexpected expenses this year and money is tight but we all still really want to go!

Have you tried these?  

http://www.fuelcostcalculator.com/
 or this one
http://www.plan-a-magical-vacation.com/gas-mileage-calculator.html


----------



## katybugsmom

beachgrl001 said:


> Hi neighbor! we are also driving this year, I have really had to budget this trip I had some unexpected expenses this year and money is tight but we all still really want to go!
> 
> Have you tried these?
> 
> http://www.fuelcostcalculator.com/
> or this one
> http://www.plan-a-magical-vacation.com/gas-mileage-calculator.html



Great sites!  Thanks!


----------



## SSR05

Hey All!

We are driving down this year for the first time since 2006. To answer your question about how much $$  for gas driving from DE. We are in Philly area and based on 1000 miles with gas averaging $2.50 or so for regular, we should spend about $110-$125.00, each way,  depending on the price of gas at the time of departure. Heck it could go above $3.00 a gallon. So round trip should cost about $250.00. Heck of a deal considering there are 5 of us and air fare has typically been $175.00-$200.00 per round trip ticket. 

BTW, we leave July 8 for Vero Beach, then up north to The World, 9 days in all.

Cheers


----------



## dsnycrzy

I dont know why I remember that being so far off last time I did this.  At that time I had a smaller SUV (Kia Sorento) and gas killed my budget.  It might be because there was 6 people and the car was so packed that the kids knees were in there chest and things were falling on their heads from the over flow in the trunk area.  My DBF had stuff between his legs and on his lap too.  I am sitting here cracking up at that because all I heard the whole trip was how squished they were (my goodness I'm in tears here).  Not tho mention the big suitcase that was tied on top .  Ok DBF is gone and my Dniece isnt going, no need for cooking stuff since were arent staying for weeks were we needed so much stuff.  The most will be one big suitcase and maybe bookbags with their traveling stuff.  So maybe it was how heavy the car was that ate up the gas because I also didnt have the air on so that wasnt it either.  

Those sights are giving me estimates round trip at about $300, so I may add $100 and budget a few dollars from my spending money left over each day to the trip back according to the trip down.

Thanks


----------



## beachpal

We just returned from our lovely 14 hour drive home last night.  We have a Toyota Sienna so our mileage was around 20 mpg, but I spent about $350 on gas.  We live in northern MD and filled up a total 7 times if I remember correctly.  Once when we were down there because we didn't use Disney transportation, we drove our own car.

Also, for anyone wanting to know about traffic, we left on a Friday morning at 8 am, ran into some light congestion in White Marsh MD, and then on the DC beltway ( it was about 9:00 at that point) but it wasn't that bad.  It was slow but it moved.  Both of those added about 20 minutes to the drive.  We took 495 West rather than East only because I'm familiar with that section.  You could go the other way, it's equidistant really.    We ran into some congestion in South Carolina but we followed the masses exiting off and found our way back to 95 very easily and bypassed that mess.  The drive home yesterday was long and heavy but it flowed.


----------



## mrodgers

beachpal said:


> We just returned from our lovely 14 hour drive home last night.  We have a Toyota Sienna so our mileage was around 20 mpg, but I spent about $350 on gas.  We live in northern MD and filled up a total 7 times if I remember correctly.  Once when we were down there because we didn't use Disney transportation, we drove our own car.



Holy smokes!  We have a Mazda Tribute and also averaged 20 mpg.  18 hour trip from around Pittsburgh, PA and we only spent $200 in gas a week ago.  We filled up 8 times.

Whoop, I have it all listed in Excel, but I am missing 2 fuel stops.  8 fuel stops at about $25 each.  I have the 5 stops listed for the way down, but only 3 listed on the way home.  I'm missing 2 stops.  Listed is $192, so add another $50 approximately for the 2 missing stops gives me $242.

I'd guess you meant $250, not $350?  Still wouldn't compute very well in my mind because you are 4 hours closer.


----------



## Looking4themouse

Gosh I'm driving from NH and according to the websites I've looked at I'll be 50 dollars over your 250 dollar budget round trip....It doesn't seem possible that I'll only be paying 25 dollars more each way for gas...  do you think those sites are really accurate?


----------



## SSR05

beachpal said:


> We just returned from our lovely 14 hour drive home last night.  We have a Toyota Sienna so our mileage was around 20 mpg, but I spent about $350 on gas.  We live in northern MD and filled up a total 7 times if I remember correctly.  Once when we were down there because we didn't use Disney transportation, we drove our own car.
> 
> Also, for anyone wanting to know about traffic, we left on a Friday morning at 8 am, ran into some light congestion in White Marsh MD, and then on the DC beltway ( it was about 9:00 at that point) but it wasn't that bad.  It was slow but it moved.  Both of those added about 20 minutes to the drive.  We took 495 West rather than East only because I'm familiar with that section.  You could go the other way, it's equidistant really.    We ran into some congestion in South Carolina but we followed the masses exiting off and found our way back to 95 very easily and bypassed that mess.  The drive home yesterday was long and heavy but it flowed.



Beachpal, what year Sienna do you have? We have a 2011 Sienna and was hoping for 24 highway MPG's from Philly area to the World.


----------



## beachpal

My Sienna is older, it's an 05 so hopefully your mileage will be better.  I was disappointed that mine seemed to be only 20 mpg.

As far as the money on gas I spent, I did round up a bit.  It cost me about $50 to fill it up from almost dry.  I also included the fill up before we left MD and the one while we were driving to the outlets and such in FL. On the way down we filled up while on half a tank so my actual total price may have been closer to $300.

Sorry for the confusion.  That's what I get for posting while I'm still wiped out!


----------



## sunny34

Cool, thanks for the update.


----------



## deltadawn7799

Have you made the trip yet,  we are from the South Shore of Mass and are planning on driving to disney in late August with our three kids, 7,9,11.  we are trying to decide what route to take and how long we should plan on.  We are planning on leaving mass at 7pm driving through the night while the kids sleep (I work nights so staying up will not be too difficult).  then we plan on taking a break in the morning for breakfast, let the kids stretch and run for a while and then continue.  Our reservations are for Thursday but I am thinking we may make it by Wednesday night. 
We may end up getting a hotel room outside of disney for Wednesday.


----------



## Looking4themouse

deltadawn7799 said:


> Have you made the trip yet,  we are from the South Shore of Mass and are planning on driving to disney in late August with our three kids, 7,9,11.  we are trying to decide what route to take and how long we should plan on.  We are planning on leaving mass at 7pm driving through the night while the kids sleep (I work nights so staying up will not be too difficult).  then we plan on taking a break in the morning for breakfast, let the kids stretch and run for a while and then continue.  Our reservations are for Thursday but I am thinking we may make it by Wednesday night.
> We may end up getting a hotel room outside of disney for Wednesday.



I made the trip down but it was years ago so I doubt I'd have an accurate rememberance of how many hours it took, however, according to my GPS it claims its about a 22 hour drive taking the more common 95 route.  Of course you're going to have kids and depending on how well they do in the car will affect your trip quite a bit.  Mine did fine (I think they behaved better than the adults I had with me) but they were used to taking random car rides at this point.  I would tack on a least a few more hours for stopping if I were you.


----------



## disneymom06

deltadawn7799 said:


> Have you made the trip yet,  we are from the South Shore of Mass and are planning on driving to disney in late August with our three kids, 7,9,11.  we are trying to decide what route to take and how long we should plan on.  We are planning on leaving mass at 7pm driving through the night while the kids sleep (I work nights so staying up will not be too difficult).  then we plan on taking a break in the morning for breakfast, let the kids stretch and run for a while and then continue.  Our reservations are for Thursday but I am thinking we may make it by Wednesday night.
> We may end up getting a hotel room outside of disney for Wednesday.



From my experience, you need to be flexible and prepared for traffic.  PP stated 22hrs, our trip is 17hrs. (Just north of the GW in NY).  Our BEST time was 19 hours and we left at 1:45AM.  We arrived at POR at 8:30PM.  I was shocked.  But we hit no traffic in Jersey, Virginia or Georgia.  It was amazing, but unusual.  Our Worst time was 28 hours and we hit alot of traffic.  These are the times that we drove straight thru. Rarely, but times, we have stayed overnight along the way because it was too much, for whatever reason,. traffic, storms, kids, exhaustion, mostly the trip on the way home.

Don't push yourself, driving thru the night is the most effective for us but my DH does most of that.  Be prepared to stop and stretch your legs. I hope that you hit no traffic and have a traffic free trip, I just want you to be prepared.

We also are driving down late August, see you on I-95.

Enjoy your trip!!!!!


----------



## mdinme

Add us to the list of "Driving Down in Late August" we're coming from Southern Maine. Leaving at 4pm on a Wed. 8/18 and hoping to get to VA for a 2am hotel check-in. Check out and back on the rode before noon the next day with a target of Jacksonville. Our rez in disney begins Friday. We may leave a day early too.

When August arrives lets get a fresh thread going with regard to traffic/construction and perhaps add emails so we can check in while we drive?


----------



## Looking4themouse

That sounds like a perfect idea....I for one will participate..


----------



## iheartbelle87

wow so glad to have found this! My DF and I will be driving from north shore, Massachusetts the beginning of June 2011. I've been to the world lots and lots of times and have always flown; DF refuses to fly, which is okay I'd always wanted to drive at least once, and plus we're going to be doing some sightseeing on the way back. Our plan is to take 95 leaving on a Friday- not sure if we will be leaving early Friday morning (like 2am early to avoid some traffic) or if we will work til 4 or 5, come home, nap, and then hit the road around 9pm...since it's supposed to take us 22 hrs, 7pm wouldn't be too bad to arrive for check in. I'm not worried about being able to stay awake; I'm a nurse and have been known to be up for 26+ hours, and I never drink coffee so when I do stop at a starbucks it gives me a good 4 hr energy boost!! Our plan is not to stop to sleep but obvi if we get too tired we will.


----------



## amtag

Another late August road trip here! Leaving from Northern NJ around 3am on 8/21, we are hoping to get to our reservation in Brunswick, GA by 7 or 8pm that night.  We are still torn between taking I95 or I81


----------



## MamaJessie

deltadawn7799 said:


> Have you made the trip yet,  we are from the South Shore of Mass and are planning on driving to disney in late August with our three kids, 7,9,11.  we are trying to decide what route to take and how long we should plan on.  We are planning on leaving mass at 7pm driving through the night while the kids sleep (I work nights so staying up will not be too difficult).  then we plan on taking a break in the morning for breakfast, let the kids stretch and run for a while and then continue.  Our reservations are for Thursday but I am thinking we may make it by Wednesday night.
> We may end up getting a hotel room outside of disney for Wednesday.




We got there earlier than expected our first drive down.  There are so many cheap hotel coupons at the rest area we were able to stayed really cheap nearby and unwind and we were fresh and ready for Disney in the am which was nice.  Last time was straight through and we planned it a bit better so we just went straight to POR.  That's the plan again in November too.

We had fun at the rest areas getting the kids to run around and play games and get all the wiggles possible out.  I am sure any passerbys thought DH and I were nuts as we led games like Simon Says and Follow the Leader


----------



## DJFan88

iheartbelle87 said:


> wow so glad to have found this! My DF and I will be driving from north shore, Massachusetts the beginning of June 2011. I've been to the world lots and lots of times and have always flown; DF refuses to fly, which is okay I'd always wanted to drive at least once, and plus we're going to be doing some sightseeing on the way back. Our plan is to take 95 leaving on a Friday- not sure if we will be leaving early Friday morning (like 2am early to avoid some traffic) or if we will work til 4 or 5, come home, nap, and then hit the road around 9pm...since it's supposed to take us 22 hrs, 7pm wouldn't be too bad to arrive for check in. I'm not worried about being able to stay awake; I'm a nurse and have been known to be up for 26+ hours, and I never drink coffee so when I do stop at a starbucks it gives me a good 4 hr energy boost!! Our plan is not to stop to sleep but obvi if we get too tired we will.



Also, from Mass. and the same thing always happens to us!  MY HUSBAND!!!
We are actually from Western Mass. and right on the border of CT, so our ride is probably a little bit shorter?  Anyway, for example, last year our intention was to leave like you said at 2 am. (this is actually a Sat. night/sun. am, so not as much commuter traffic).  But, then my husband said at 7 pm - "I can't just nap now, let's just go".  Okay, great kids sleep through the night, and are great in the car.  But, I figure let's stay in Savannah, then it's only like 5 hrs. left.  Well, we get to Savannah and it's only noon time.  (We do stop for breakfast and to stretch/bathroom anytime we please, also about 1/2 hr. nap at a rest stop in there.).  So, at noon you can't really check in anywhere, and why would you want to just give up at that time.  So, we just keep going straight and it's 4:30 and we get to Orlando and just stay at the Comfort Inn on International Drive.  (They always seem to have a room).  Eat supper at Friendly's, bed by 7:30 and up by 6-7 am to check in at Disney.  This year I'm trying again to get him to do the nap thing!  I want to leave at like 1 am so we get to Savannah at night around 6 pm.  Then get up early early like 4 am and finish the ride.


----------



## Looking4themouse

Hee Hee my DH is the same, our trip started with us leaving at 2am, then he was like no wait, let's do midnight, then it was no wait let's leave at 9, then 7, you see where this is leading to.  Now we are a little over a month out and our plan is to leave on a Sunday around 1pm, as soon as we drop our dogs off to boarding.  He wants to drive straight through, intially we were supposed to stop, not now though, so we should be there sometime on the 16th, so we will be staying at his friend's house for the night and leaving for WDW in the am when we wake up.  He says that we're going to take our time on the way back and stop, ha ha I'd like to see that happen.  On another note, I know someone had mentioned getting some interstate info on road conditions before leaving, here are a few interesting sites

http://www.weather.com/activities/driving/interstate/
http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/trafficinfo/
http://www.i95exitguide.com/alert/index.php


----------



## OnlyDisney

I looked up driving directions on Mapquest and AAA and am wondering if these are good directions.  We moved here from Seattle so we're not familiar with this part of the country.

I-65 S
exit 86 to I-24 E
exit 213A to stay on I-24 E toward CHATTANOOGA 
exit 186A to I-75 S toward ATLANTA
exit 177 to I-475
exit LEFT to I-75 S  (get off 75 and then back on?) 
exit 328 to FLORIDA'S TURNPIKE S
exit 267A to SR-429-TOLL S toward TAMPA
merge FL-429 TOLL S/DANIEL WEBSTER WESTERN BELTWAY
exit 19 to CR-535 toward WINTER GARDEN VINELAND RD
Merge onto STONEYBROOK WEST PKWY
LEFT onto CR-535 S/WINTER GARDEN VINELAND RD
Turn LEFT to stay on CR-535 S/WINTER GARDEN VINELAND RD
Turn RIGHT onto VISTA BLVD
Turn LEFT onto BONNET CREEK PKWY/BONNET CREEK RD
Turn LEFT onto ORLEANS DR
Turn LEFT to stay on ORLEANS DR
Turn RIGHT onto RIVERSIDE DR.

We're leaving Monday Nov. 29 around 5pm


----------



## DJFan88

Looking4themouse said:


> Hee Hee my DH is the same, our trip started with us leaving at 2am, then he was like no wait, let's do midnight, then it was no wait let's leave at 9, then 7, you see where this is leading to.  Now we are a little over a month out and our plan is to leave on a Sunday around 1pm, as soon as we drop our dogs off to boarding.  He wants to drive straight through, intially we were supposed to stop, not now though, so we should be there sometime on the 16th, so we will be staying at his friend's house for the night and leaving for WDW in the am when we wake up.  He says that we're going to take our time on the way back and stop, ha ha I'd like to see that happen.



We're leaving the night/? before you, the early am hours of Sat/Sun.  1 am, maybe or sooner on Sat. (like I said).  The way back we have to employ a different strategy because all of the areas we need to avoid are now on the back end of the trip and not the beginning.  Last time we actually did end up staying over on the way back.  We actually left disney (and I know this sounds crazy, but it worked) - at 2:30 am.  (Went to bed at 7:30 pm for some sleeping beforehand).  We arrived when the traffic was getting crazy up in Richmond (this is a weekday, however), probably around 3 pm.  So, we stayed over there, but got up at like 2 am again, to avoid the early morning DC/NY traffic.  There was still plenty of NY traffic on the Jersey Turnpike, however.  Anyway, was all home by 11 am!!!! After a breakfast stop in CT.


----------



## Looking4themouse

DJFan88 said:


> We're leaving the night/? before you, the early am hours of Sat/Sun.  1 am, maybe or sooner on Sat. (like I said).  The way back we have to employ a different strategy because all of the areas we need to avoid are now on the back end of the trip and not the beginning.  Last time we actually did end up staying over on the way back.  We actually left disney (and I know this sounds crazy, but it worked) - at 2:30 am.  (Went to bed at 7:30 pm for some sleeping beforehand).  We arrived when the traffic was getting crazy up in Richmond (this is a weekday, however), probably around 3 pm.  So, we stayed over there, but got up at like 2 am again, to avoid the early morning DC/NY traffic.  There was still plenty of NY traffic on the Jersey Turnpike, however.  Anyway, was all home by 11 am!!!! After a breakfast stop in CT.



Our plan at least as of now is to get up regular time, which for him could be 3:30am, and drive to NJ.  Spend the night in Jersey and go to explore the city the next day, and drive home in the late afternoon, early evening.  He's never been to NYC, so he keeps telling me we're going to stop, but when it gets to it, he'd rather be at home hanging out with our dogs, lol...Hey if you're leaving then, we'll probably run into you...


----------



## PrincessMom4

We are attempting the overnight drive to Disney too. I hope the kids are reasonably good.


----------



## southernnomore

Well it looks like we will probably be coming home to Atlanta from Disney on Xmas eve. Has anyone made this trip on this day before? I am worried about the traffic. Any advice?


----------



## kidd_freeper

Hartford-Jacksonville (July 3)
- Took I95 route, going over the GWB, eastern side of DC beltway and through Richmond
- Left Hartford at 12:30 am. Made it to northern VA by 6:30 am. Jacksonville by 7:30 pm. 
- This was a holiday weekend. Mild traffic to DC beltway. Very little traffic on eastern side of beltway. Heavy traffic (but no slowdowns) from DC to Richmond. Heavy traffic with half dozen slowdowns and three major stoppages from Richmond to NC/SC border. Mild traffic through SC, GA and FL. Few trucks the whole way.
- Construction in Connecticut, south side of DC beltway and GA. None of these caused slowdowns at the times that I went through them.
- Avoid GWB. This road has major, car swallowing potholes. Complicated exits - easy to make a wrong turn.
- McD's near Fredricksburg was mobbed. Took over an hour for breakfast there. Should have waited for Richmond for breakfast stop.
- EZPass is a must-have. Saved half an hour of wait time.
- Garmin Nuvi 265T was very helpful. Rerouted us past two bad traffic stoppages.

Jacksonville-WDW (July 5)
- Left Jacksonville at 4pm. Made it to Kissimmee by 6:15 pm via I95/I4.
- Mild traffic, no construction, no slowdowns/stoppages.

WDW-Greensboro,NC (July 16)
- Took I4 to I95 to SC-38 to US-220
- Left Kissimmee at 10am. Slowdown in Kissimmee on I4. Heavy traffic to I95. Light traffic rest of way. Made it to Greensboro, NC by 8pm.
- US220 (aka I73 and I74) is a new road and is a great ride with almost no traffic. Recommended.
- Advice: don't "wing it" when getting a hotel on a Friday night. Available rooms were hard to find. Again, Garmin Nuvi 265T was very helpful in finding something that was available.

Greensboro,NC - Hartford (July 17)
- Took US-29 to Shenandoah National Park. Then I81 to I78 to I287 to Tappan Zee Bridge to I95.
- Left Greensboro at 8:30am. Made it to Shenandoah National Park by 12:30pm. Drove through Shenandoah National Park. Back on I81 by 4:30pm. Hartford by 11:30 pm.
- US-29 is a beautiful road. 65 mph most of the way, scenic, no trucks. Very safe. Recommended.
- Shenandoah National Park is beautiful, of course. But we had been in the car for a long time at that point and probably should have skipped it.
- Trucks not a problem on I81/I78. I81 was a nice road.
- Light traffic up to Tappan Zee bridge. Heavy traffic with slowdowns from Tappan Zee to Bridgeport, CT.
- Connecticut drivers suck. Avoid I95 in Connecticut during evening hours. Lots of dangerous drivers, lanes are poorly marked, partially finished paving, grooved roads, etc.

Total mileage: 2860 miles


----------



## trishie30

Okay, not THAT Jersey Shore...we are regular drivers to the World but are considering a different route this time.  We have always taken 95 down, but can't stand the monotony of 95 and the traffic around the beltway.  We're thinking of heading across PA to pick up 81, then to 77, to 26, and then finally to 95 in South Carolina.  Has anyone from the Red Bank, NJ/GSP exit 114 area taken this route before?  Friends from PA tell us this is the only way to go, but then again, they live in PA.  We're not heading down until November but you know how it is, you have to always be planning!  Thanks!


----------



## patclairesmom

trishie30 said:


> Okay, not THAT Jersey Shore...we are regular drivers to the World but are considering a different route this time.  We have always taken 95 down, but can't stand the monotony of 95 and the traffic around the beltway.  We're thinking of heading across PA to pick up 81, then to 77, to 26, and then finally to 95 in South Carolina.  Has anyone from the Red Bank, NJ/GSP exit 114 area taken this route before?  Friends from PA tell us this is the only way to go, but then again, they live in PA.  We're not heading down until November but you know how it is, you have to always be planning!  Thanks!



Hi neighbor-we're in the town next to you-Middletown.  We are contemplating taking this route for the same reasons as you.  I95 is so boring.  My parents take the western route and swear by it.  A couple of things I'm concerned about is the truck with the hills and not as many rest stops and exits.


----------



## trishie30

patclairesmom said:


> Hi neighbor-we're in the town next to you-Middletown.  We are contemplating taking this route for the same reasons as you.  I95 is so boring.  My parents take the western route and swear by it.  A couple of things I'm concerned about is the truck with the hills and not as many rest stops and exits.


We are in Middletown too, but I always think people will recognize Red Bank more than Middletown .  My husband just drove to Virginia along 81 last week and said it was a great drive, no traffic, roads in great shape (unlike 95!).  He said he was able to find plenty of places to stop to grab a bite to eat.  I ran the routes through randmcnally.com and the western route is a bit longer (less than 100 miles), but when you're driving for that long even a little more distance is a consideration.  We're planning to leave at 2 am and drive straight through; a friend who just got home Friday did that and was in Disney at 8 pm, including several short stops, but she took 95.  My friend in PA says he can get there along the western route in 16 hours...he must be far exceeding the speed limit!


----------



## kristytru

We live in Morris County, NJ and took the PA route last year cuz DH was new to RV driving.  The PA route is longer, but more scenic.  There are LOOONNNGGG stretches of NOTHING in terms of food and rest stops especially in NC & SC.  My only suggestion would be:  if you see a place to stop and eat/rest, take advantage of it because you don't know when you'll get the chance again


----------



## trishie30

Thanks kristytru!  I have done the RV drive down 95 too, and I can't blame you for trying a different route...trying to handle an RV along side the tractor trailers that are flying along the route is not fun!


----------



## mskermit

amtag said:


> Another late August road trip here! Leaving from Northern NJ around 3am on 8/21, we are hoping to get to our reservation in Brunswick, GA by 7 or 8pm that night.  We are still torn between taking I95 or I81




where are you in north jersey?? i am near exit 3, an hour and 1/2 from bayonne. we drive to disney too. in 2006 we left at 2:30 am and made it to brunswick by 3:00 pm the next day, basically 10 hours. in 2008 we left at 9:30pm, drove straight thru and made it to disney by 3:30, depends on traffic and stops. our stops are a little longer as i have a daughter who uses a wheelchair so its a little extra load and unload time. we take 95 all the way. you can make brunswick in 10 hours. what is great about brunswick is its only 1/2 hour to florida and then 3 hours to orlando. we stay at the comfort inn on new jessup highway, its fairly cheap, there is a bar/ restraunt and its decent. we are leaving on 08-19


----------



## kirby428

beachpal said:


> My Sienna is older, it's an 05 so hopefully your mileage will be better.  I was disappointed that mine seemed to be only 20 mpg.
> 
> As far as the money on gas I spent, I did round up a bit.  It cost me about $50 to fill it up from almost dry.  I also included the fill up before we left MD and the one while we were driving to the outlets and such in FL. On the way down we filled up while on half a tank so my actual total price may have been closer to $300.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.  That's what I get for posting while I'm still wiped out!




Sienna MPG is likely to be influenced more by V6 versus 4 than year of make.  I have a 2005 Sienna, but not the V6 and get 22-24 MPG highway.


----------



## PrincessMom4

It takes us from Canada (right at the border) to Orlando (and back home) about $500 or less in gas. We have a v6 engine in our van.


----------



## mali3434

higgin704 said:


> I am not sure who is putting together that particular information, and I have posted this before, but I think it is worth repeating.  There is a playground just off I-95 in N. MD.  It is a GODSEND if you are coming from further north and need a break.  Lots of food places nearby and bathrooms.  Here are the directions.
> 
> 
> 
> Route 24 in Bel Air, head west about 4 miles to a left on Ring Factory Road, there is a large (HUGE) wooden playground on the corner and a few miles down the road is a large selection of food and/or gas stations.



Thanks, its very helpful


----------



## RC4

hi everyone.  This is my first time on this board... so a quick introduction is needed.  My name is Carrie, and I have a hubby and three kids: Claire, 9, Christian, 3, and Cameron, 2.  We are considering a road trip to Disney in early December.  

A few questions for you- driving from Chicago- any places along the way that are great stops for the kids? Any routes that are must see's? We'd like to make the drive down as close to two days as possible, but would like to draw out the trip home a bit longer.  three to four days.  Any suggestions would be great. 

 I'm sorry if these questions have been asked/answered before- but there is no way I'm going to get through 100+ pages of thread in the next few days!!  

Thanks!!


----------



## amtag

mskermit said:


> where are you in north jersey?? i am near exit 3, an hour and 1/2 from bayonne. we drive to disney too. in 2006 we left at 2:30 am and made it to brunswick by 3:00 pm the next day, basically 10 hours. in 2008 we left at 9:30pm, drove straight thru and made it to disney by 3:30, depends on traffic and stops. our stops are a little longer as i have a daughter who uses a wheelchair so its a little extra load and unload time. we take 95 all the way. you can make brunswick in 10 hours. what is great about brunswick is its only 1/2 hour to florida and then 3 hours to orlando. we stay at the comfort inn on new jessup highway, its fairly cheap, there is a bar/ restraunt and its decent. we are leaving on 08-19



I am in Morris County - I would be soooo happy if we could make it to Brunswick in 10 hours, but I really don't think that will happen!  We have a reservation in Brunswick, I think it may be the comfort inn!  It seemed pretty nice and I wanted a good place for us to rest for the night.  We are heading to Ocala first, so only about 2 hours left for us to drive on Sunday morning and then we head to Disney on that Wednesday the 25th.  We are dropping off someone at the airport (she is only coming for the drive to Ocala and then flying home) and then picking up my niece, who will be flying in to join us in Disney.  Getting sooooooooo close now, can't wait.  We are STILL debating that I95 vs I81 route, but I think we are leaning towards 81.


----------



## mskermit

amtag said:


> I am in Morris County - I would be soooo happy if we could make it to Brunswick in 10 hours, but I really don't think that will happen!  We have a reservation in Brunswick, I think it may be the comfort inn!  It seemed pretty nice and I wanted a good place for us to rest for the night.  We are heading to Ocala first, so only about 2 hours left for us to drive on Sunday morning and then we head to Disney on that Wednesday the 25th.  We are dropping off someone at the airport (she is only coming for the drive to Ocala and then flying home) and then picking up my niece, who will be flying in to join us in Disney.  Getting sooooooooo close now, can't wait.  We are STILL debating that I95 vs I81 route, but I think we are leaning towards 81.



we are leaving on the 19th, and also staying in brunswick at the comfort inn, jessup highway, if that is where your are staying, yes it is nice we have stayed there before an it is our regular stop now.  we were reading your post, my boyfriend is from North jersey and his brother in law is at truck driver, he said 81 is about an hour longer.and 95 straight run. you should be there way before 7pm. ususally not much traffic except in maryland at night when they do roadwork, but it does keep moving.  we are leaving at 1am we have reservations at paula deens!!!


----------



## amtag

mskermit said:


> we are leaving on the 19th, and also staying in brunswick at the comfort inn, jessup highway, if that is where your are staying, yes it is nice we have stayed there before an it is our regular stop now.  we were reading your post, my boyfriend is from North jersey and his brother in law is at truck driver, he said 81 is about an hour longer.and 95 straight run. you should be there way before 7pm. ususally not much traffic except in maryland at night when they do roadwork, but it does keep moving.  we are leaving at 1am we have reservations at paula deens!!!




I guess we will take the 95 route then, especially that we are leaving by 3am sharp!!!  How exciting to eat at Paula Deens - that will be great!  We will only be missing you by a couple of days at the hotel then since we are leaving 2 days after you!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Anyone knew anything about US15 and how "safe" it is?? We are travelling with kids and have never been down this route.


----------



## alexensmom

I wouldnt head down I81 just because of I95 truck traffic.  I81 is heavily traveled by semi trucks.  We avoid it at all possible.  I dont know if it would be worth the extra hour to go down it instead of I95 if your traveling during the day.  We plan on an extra half hour/hour in our schedule in case of accidents.


----------



## amtag

alexensmom said:


> I wouldnt head down I81 just because of I95 truck traffic.  I81 is heavily traveled by semi trucks.  We avoid it at all possible.  I dont know if it would be worth the extra hour to go down it instead of I95 if your traveling during the day.  We plan on an extra half hour/hour in our schedule in case of accidents.



I have heard that about I81 too - lots of trucks and few and far between rest stops, I think we have finally (after 3 months of planning ) decided to stick with the I95 route!  We may take I81 on the way home just for a change of scenery and we have given ourselves 2 days to get home in case we want to stop anywhere.


----------



## amtag

PrincessMom4 said:


> Anyone knew anything about US15 and how "safe" it is?? We are travelling with kids and have never been down this route.



The only Route 15 I know is here in NJ and we sometimes will take it to Route 206 and into Pennsylvania.  There are parts of it that are only one lane, but I don't think it is "unsafe" there are certainly worse highways.  Again, I'm not sure if that's the US15 you will be traveling though.  HOpe you have a safe trip!


----------



## PrincessMom4

This route goes through or near Gettysburg.


----------



## disneyfan55

PrincessMom4 said:


> This route goes through or near Gettysburg.



Yes, and Antietam,Harpers Ferry and Shennandoah NP!


----------



## PrincessMom4

disneyfan55 said:


> Yes, and Antietam,Harpers Ferry and Shennandoah NP!



I wanted to clarify (well hubby wants me to...lol). Route US15, NOT state route.... geesh....LOL

He says those places are east of where we are traveling through. So its a fairly safe road to travel on?? I keep picturing a scene from Chevy Chase's National Lampoon's Vacation where he takes a wrong turn and ends up in the "bad" part of town...lol


----------



## disneyfan55

PrincessMom4 said:


> I wanted to clarify (well hubby wants me to...lol). Route US15, NOT state route.... geesh....LOL
> 
> He says those places are east of where we are traveling through. So its a fairly safe road to travel on?? I keep picturing a scene from Chevy Chase's National Lampoon's Vacation where he takes a wrong turn and ends up in the "bad" part of town...lol



I have travelled that entire area-never a problem with safety!  I have actually travelled the entire country by car as well so any other areas along the way just ask!  All the National historic parks are either free or very low entrance fees. (there is an annual pass for National Parks/historic sites for 80/yr for up to 4 visitors as well)  Yes, all are slightly off I 81 but worth the stop if you enjoy history/nature and have the time.


----------



## 05MM08MM

Hey everyone, a couple questions about our Nov/Dec trip.

We will be coming from West of FL, heading in on I-10.  Current route per Google maps is I-10 east, I-75 south, FL Turnpike, I-4 South.

We will be leaving late Sat night driving straight through and look to arrive sometime mid-late Sunday afternoon.

1.) Based on the timing. I would guess we would be at the I-10/I-75 interchange around noon time on Sunday.  How is I-75 south from 11 a.m. to 3 p.m. on Sunday?  Should we take an alternate rounte?

2.) arriving in the Orlando/Lake Buena Vista/Kissimmee area on Sunday mid-late afternoon, should we take an alternate route and avoid I-4? 

We are staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, which is just on the other side (east) of I-4 from WDW.

TIA


----------



## mskermit

amtag said:


> I guess we will take the 95 route then, especially that we are leaving by 3am sharp!!!  How exciting to eat at Paula Deens - that will be great!  We will only be missing you by a couple of days at the hotel then since we are leaving 2 days after you!  Thanks for the info!



yea i was all excited about paula deens until yesterday!!! i am a cook, and a huge fan of paula so i thought how cool to go there. well one of the tellers at my bank was just there and she said it was nothing spectactular it was ok!!! oh no!!! they had the buffet, which is very reasonable 13.99 for lunch - adult 7.49 for kids. her dad who is diabetic, like myself, diagnosed last month! figures!!, had scallops and shrimp and said it was fishy!!! she said it is more of a tourist trap!! i have looked to see what is around the hotel in brunswick and there is a BBQ place that looks pretty good, we may just opt for that instead, im really bummed. where are you staying?? we are at ft wilderness


----------



## ibcnu

We are driving to the Autotrain in Virginia for our trip to Disney.

Why does everyone suggest taking I-495 West and not I-95/I-495 S around Washington DC?  I've been monitoring the traffic on my cellphone the past few mornings and noticed that there were more slowdowns and traffic going West than East.

When I changed the directions from I-495 to I-95 all the way around Washington DC, it only adds another 2 miles but 15 minutes more to the trip.  The I-495/I-95 East around Washington DC has been clear of traffic every morning.

Any suggestions or stick with I-495 West?


----------



## patclairesmom

We will never go west on 495 again.  Did it once and I felt there was too much local traffic.  Maybe if you are driving around DC in the middle of the night it would be quicker, but otherwise we always go the other way.


----------



## mskermit

ibcnu said:


> We are driving to the Autotrain in Virginia for our trip to Disney.
> 
> Why does everyone suggest taking I-495 West and not I-95/I-495 S around Washington DC?  I've been monitoring the traffic on my cellphone the past few mornings and noticed that there were more slowdowns and traffic going West than East.
> 
> When I changed the directions from I-495 to I-95 all the way around Washington DC, it only adds another 2 miles but 15 minutes more to the trip.  The I-495/I-95 East around Washington DC has been clear of traffic every morning.
> 
> Any suggestions or stick with I-495 West?




we have never ever hit traffic in dc. jsut make sure you are thru there by 5am, no biggie. we always hit traffice other places in maryland due to night time road work


----------



## CindyMcClung

great info!  Thank you.


----------



## CindyMcClung

great info!  thank you.


----------



## kidd_freeper

ibcnu said:


> We are driving to the Autotrain in Virginia for our trip to Disney.
> 
> Why does everyone suggest taking I-495 West and not I-95/I-495 S around Washington DC?  I've been monitoring the traffic on my cellphone the past few mornings and noticed that there were more slowdowns and traffic going West than East.
> 
> When I changed the directions from I-495 to I-95 all the way around Washington DC, it only adds another 2 miles but 15 minutes more to the trip.  The I-495/I-95 East around Washington DC has been clear of traffic every morning.
> 
> Any suggestions or stick with I-495 West?


We took I495 East on the morning of July 3 (Holiday weekend). No traffic at all. One area of construction just before getting on I95 south.

Go east on the beltway.


----------



## starsgleam

I live in the DC area....Which direction to go around the Beltway (495) really depends on the accidents/road work/whatever is going on at that particular time. My recommendation is to start checking the traffic when you are about 15-20 miles away from having to make your decision of which way to go on the Beltway. Try local radio (103.5 FM has traffic on the 8's) or using a phone application (I find the traffic that appears on the maps function of my iphone amazingly accurate at showing backups). Choose the way that doesn't have accidents/backups reported. You may not avoid all traffic, but you'll give yourself a good shot. Also, just don't even try to drive on the Beltway from 7-9:30am or 5-7pm during the work week. Weekends, barring major accidents or Redskins games are usually ok.


----------



## RC4

hey there.  We are going to be driving down the first week of December from Chicago.  We'd like a two day drive (we have three kids) and I was wondering if you could help me with any routes that are tried and true, or if you could point me in the direction of useful websites.  I have noticed that many of you talk about what time you need to leave somewhere in order to be at a destination by a certain time.  Is there a site that can help you plan that kind of information, or are you all just that good at trip planning?  Maybe a bit of both? 

Thanks
Carrie


----------



## java

alexensmom said:


> I wouldnt head down I81 just because of I95 truck traffic.  I81 is heavily traveled by semi trucks.  We avoid it at all possible.  I dont know if it would be worth the extra hour to go down it instead of I95 if your traveling during the day.  We plan on an extra half hour/hour in our schedule in case of accidents.



We did I81 in July and really it wasn't anywhere near the truck traffic on I95. We did not hit a stitch of traffic the whole way down. (well I take that back we were in like 4 minutes of traffic once we got on I 95 in SC. 

I 81 is our new go to route- the bathrooms along I 81 were ok- it's once you get off(like on 77) where it's a bit few and far between. but we knew that going in and stopped before we got off I 81. It was a shorter trip timewise for us and really so much less stressful. Beautiful scenery and mostly open road. Try it you'll like it!


----------



## Looking4themouse

RC4 said:


> hey there.  We are going to be driving down the first week of December from Chicago.  We'd like a two day drive (we have three kids) and I was wondering if you could help me with any routes that are tried and true, or if you could point me in the direction of useful websites.  I have noticed that many of you talk about what time you need to leave somewhere in order to be at a destination by a certain time.  Is there a site that can help you plan that kind of information, or are you all just that good at trip planning?  Maybe a bit of both?
> 
> Thanks
> Carrie



Hi Carrie, we're not all great trip planners, just good at avoiding traffic...I've taken plenty of road trips, some better than others and I've certainly learned which areas to avoid around rush hour traffic...  I am however directionally challenged, which makes my dh  While I can't give you specifics about your area since I'm from NH, I'll give you the link to a website that I found really helpful when planning my trip, it breaks your trip down by hours as well as giving you places to stop and such if you want it to.  It's really a good one. hth.

http://www.freetrip.com/


----------



## RC4

Looking4themouse said:


> Hi Carrie, we're not all great trip planners, just good at avoiding traffic...I've taken plenty of road trips, some better than others and I've certainly learned which areas to avoid around rush hour traffic...  I am however directionally challenged, which makes my dh  While I can't give you specifics about your area since I'm from NH, I'll give you the link to a website that I found really helpful when planning my trip, it breaks your trip down by hours as well as giving you places to stop and such if you want it to.  It's really a good one. hth.
> 
> http://www.freetrip.com/



You are awesome!!  Thank you!!


----------



## amtag

java said:


> We did I81 in July and really it wasn't anywhere near the truck traffic on I95. We did not hit a stitch of traffic the whole way down. (well I take that back we were in like 4 minutes of traffic once we got on I 95 in SC.
> 
> I 81 is our new go to route- the bathrooms along I 81 were ok- it's once you get off(like on 77) where it's a bit few and far between. but we knew that going in and stopped before we got off I 81. It was a shorter trip timewise for us and really so much less stressful. Beautiful scenery and mostly open road. Try it you'll like it!




I have to stop coming to these threads because it makes me start my I95 vs I81 debate all over again


----------



## Looking4themouse

amtag said:


> I have to stop coming to these threads because it makes me start my I95 vs I81 debate all over again



I know what you are saying my dh and I have been flip-flopping back and forth on this issue since like January, now just to add to the mess, some guy where he works mentioned that taking 81, 66, 17, back to 95 and so he thinks this is the way to go  anyone taken this way before, the guy told him it didn't add as much time as 81-77...


----------



## PrincessMom4

Looking4themouse said:


> I know what you are saying my dh and I have been flip-flopping back and forth on this issue since like January, now just to add to the mess, some guy where he works mentioned that taking 81, 66, 17, back to 95 and so he thinks this is the way to go  anyone taken this way before, the guy told him it didn't add as much time as 81-77...



We have taken that route several times. Its actually a really nice drive. You avoid most of (if not all) of DC traffic.


----------



## OnlyDisney

We're coming from Louisville, KY; driving I-75 most of the way.  Are there any pointers?  Areas of traffic we should watch out for?  We'll be leaving on Nov. 28, a Sunday afternoon and driving through the night.


----------



## Anniegirl

I left this morning at 7:30am from Monmouth county,NJ. It turned out to be the perfect time for us, no traffic whatsoever. 195 to 95 south (took the western 495 loop around DC).  We were eating lunch in Virginia around 12:30, dinner in South Carolina just south of Dillon.  Stopped in Manning, SC at 7:30 for the night.  It is just me with my 3 boys (5,7,& 10), no way I could do this drive straight through with them!

Florida tomorrow!


----------



## cksmm5

What is the best route from northern New Jersey to WDW and....does anyone know if TomTom gives accurate directions?


----------



## PrincessMom4

Anniegirl said:


> I left this morning at 7:30am from Monmouth county,NJ. It turned out to be the perfect time for us, no traffic whatsoever. 195 to 95 south (took the western 495 loop around DC).  We were eating lunch in Virginia around 12:30, dinner in South Carolina just south of Dillon.  Stopped in Manning, SC at 7:30 for the night.  It is just me with my 3 boys (5,7,& 10), no way I could do this drive straight through with them!
> 
> Florida tomorrow!



wow....I tip my hat to you driving with 3 boys and no help. I am a mom of 4 and I could not do the drive without the hubby.

We are driving from Canada to Georgia straight through. Usually we take a few days to drive.


----------



## alexensmom

java said:


> We did I81 in July and really it wasn't anywhere near the truck traffic on I95. We did not hit a stitch of traffic the whole way down. (well I take that back we were in like 4 minutes of traffic once we got on I 95 in SC.
> 
> I 81 is our new go to route- the bathrooms along I 81 were ok- it's once you get off(like on 77) where it's a bit few and far between. but we knew that going in and stopped before we got off I 81. It was a shorter trip timewise for us and really so much less stressful. Beautiful scenery and mostly open road. Try it you'll like it!



I lived in Roanoke, Va (on I81) most of my life and will curse it until the day I die. I can say my experiences on I95 are maybe 2 dozen times so I am not as familiar with it.  My family is from Blacksburg and Tennessee so my experience with I81 is in the thousands.  I am glad you have had good luck without traffic on 81.   We are able to feed into my aversion since we drive down to Roanoke to stay with my parents and then head down 220S.


----------



## mskermit

cksmm5 said:


> What is the best route from northern New Jersey to WDW and....does anyone know if TomTom gives accurate directions?



straight down 95


----------



## 05MM08MM

05MM08MM said:


> Hey everyone, a couple questions about our Nov/Dec trip.
> 
> We will be coming from West of FL, heading in on I-10.  Current route per Google maps is I-10 east, I-75 south, FL Turnpike, I-4 South.
> 
> We will be leaving late Sat night driving straight through and look to arrive sometime mid-late Sunday afternoon.
> 
> 1.) Based on the timing. I would guess we would be at the I-10/I-75 interchange around noon time on Sunday.  How is I-75 south from 11 a.m. to 3 p.m. on Sunday?  Should we take an alternate rounte?
> 
> 2.) arriving in the Orlando/Lake Buena Vista/Kissimmee area on Sunday mid-late afternoon, should we take an alternate route and avoid I-4?
> 
> We are staying at the Sheraton Vistana Resort, which is just on the other side (east) of I-4 from WDW.
> 
> TIA



No one has any advice for me


----------



## mskermit

cksmm5 said:


> What is the best route from northern New Jersey to WDW and....does anyone know if TomTom gives accurate directions?





it is a straight run down 95 and once in florida take I4 take the exit for your resort. i think you are on I4 for about an hour or so before coming close to the resort exits.


----------



## mskermit

is all of that road work still being done around jacksonville?? when we last drove in 2008 it was a mess around there


----------



## csharpwv

We are taking the Auto Train this November - (Day after Thanksgiving!) 
Has anyone taken the Auto Train before???

What was your experience like?


----------



## jasko5990

cksmm5 said:


> What is the best route from northern New Jersey to WDW and....does anyone know if TomTom gives accurate directions?



We drive practically every trip.  You definitely want I-95.  If you pick it up in Pennsylvania make sure you take I-495 around Wilmington, DE.  Stay on I-95 until Jacksonville where you have to choose to stay on I-95 (shortest route but usually heavy traffic in rush hours) or I-295 which is a beltway around Jacksonville (longer, generally not as much traffic but still heavy in rush hours).  We took I-295 once and now stick with I-95.  Then continue to I-4 in Orlando which will take you to all of the marked WDW exits.  Since you're leaving north of Washington DC the trick is to get through that area before the morning rush (6am) or after the evening rush (6-7pm).  QWe're about 30 minutes NW of Philadelphia and we always leave around midnight and drive straight through.  We're through DC around 3am, in southern NC between 7-8am, and on WDW property between 3-4pm.  We never hit any rush hour traffic, however it soes start to pick up on I-4 in & around Orlando when we'er going through there.  I don;t know about Tom Tom, but my Garmin has always been accurate.


----------



## jasko5990

csharpwv said:


> We are taking the Auto Train this November - (Day after Thanksgiving!)
> Has anyone taken the Auto Train before???
> 
> What was your experience like?



We took the Auto Train round trip in 2008.  We had a bedroom which gave us some privacy, and also a bathroom with shower.  The shower was great for the morning since it allowed us to be fresh after we woke up.  The breakfast & dinner meals were good & I had no complaints about them.  Due to the rocking type motion of the train, along with it's loud horn, I kept waking up on the way down, but had no problem sleeping on the way back after a week in WDW in July.  I found that the advantages of taking it down did not outweigh driving down, but they definitely outweighed driving for the trip home.  I would do it again, but only for the return trip.


----------



## ibcnu

Anniegirl said:


> I left this morning at 7:30am from Monmouth county,NJ. It turned out to be the perfect time for us, no traffic whatsoever. 195 to 95 south (took the western 495 loop around DC).  We were eating lunch in Virginia around 12:30, dinner in South Carolina just south of Dillon.  Stopped in Manning, SC at 7:30 for the night.  It is just me with my 3 boys (5,7,& 10), no way I could do this drive straight through with them!
> 
> Florida tomorrow!



We drove down to Florida last Thursday (last minute decision when a cargo derailment caused the autotrain - which we were already loaded and waiting to go - stopped service for 2 days), also left at about 8:00am but took the eastern side of 495 Loop around DC.  We checked the traffic and there were delays on the west side.  It was an easy drive.  Once you pass Richmond, it's smooth sailing until you reach Jacksonville.  No way would I do it direct either!


----------



## csharpwv

We are taking the Auto-Train as I said - the day after thanksgiving - we figured traffic would be really horrible on the interstates, and since the drive from our home in WV, to my wife's family in Northeastern PA is around 5.5-6 hours - (and we are making that trip on Wednesday night) We weren't too interested in making an 18 hour drive 36 hours later 

So we decided on the train. I love riding trains and we thought it would be a great experience - BUT we decided to drive back. We will be at WDW for a week and then on the Disney Magic for a week - so I think we will be well rested for the drive back!

The bad news? We disembark the ship on Saturday and have to be back to work on Monday morning 

The trip home won't be bad, but the rude awakening of going from a tropical paradise back to a WV winter - will NOT be fun!


----------



## kathymu501

We are planning to drive in March 2011  with six kids 4yr and under and 8 adlits. Planning to drive straight through , stay first night off property to rest then to Disney next day for a week. Anyone have suggestions to make this work, or are we plan crazy to do this.


----------



## mskermit

kathymu501 said:


> We are planning to drive in March 2011  with six kids 4yr and under and 8 adlits. Planning to drive straight through , stay first night off property to rest then to Disney next day for a week. Anyone have suggestions to make this work, or are we plan crazy to do this.



you should have no problem if everyone shares the driving.  we did it in 2008 bbut i did all the driving with no sleep. i cant sit still in the car and i cant 
sleep in the car! we are in South jersey- gloucestecr county. we left around   9pm and made it to fort wilderness at 3:30 in the afternoon. we   stopped for gas and bathroom breaks which took total in all about 2 hours of time. i was tired when we got there, but you get your second wind quick. by wednesday i was tired since i missed a nights sleep. you will be fine if you leave at night and all of the kiddies are asleep  . i had 3 teenagers that was probably worse than having a car full of little ones!! all they did was make a huge mess in the back and complian it was hot!! then they started ... aare we there yet??? are we alomos there?? how much longer?? its hot, we're starving!!!!!! i just kept right on driving and turned up the radio to drown them out!!  i enjoy the drive down


----------



## PrincessMom4

My hubby and I are going to share the driving down to Georgia from Canada overnight. Second we have a sleep in Georgia, 3rd day we are in Florida.


----------



## diznee25

On previous road trips we have driven straight through from MD to WDW.  This time around we want to take things slow.  So we'll leave Saturday morning and drive 9 or 10 hours, & get a hotel for the night.  That should put us in Savannah, GA.  Then Sunday morning we'll finish the drive.  That should put us arriving to AKL around 11am on Sunday.

Can't wait...only 3 more months to go!  


diznee25


----------



## 100AcreWood

My 2 year old loses his mind driving 10 minutes home from the grocery store.  Any tips here for driving with little ones?  I have a DVD player.  I'm guessing we'll be stopping a lot to let him run around.  My other two are 8 and almost 4 and have more patience for longer stretches in the car. 

Thanks!  I'm just wondering what we're going to do if ds starts screaming "out, out!  I want out!" We can't stop every 20 minutes!


----------



## PrincessMom4

My 21month at the time (now almost 4) screamed through most of NC...It really doesn't  phase either my hubby or I. We gave him some age-approperiate toys. He loves his word building text and learn. We have a kids laptop of Handy Manny. Not sure what your son likes or can related to and I am not sure where he is developmental (ie some kids are average and some kids are beyond the average age range for that group). Magnadoodles were popular with my kids at age.


----------



## alexensmom

100AcreWood said:


> My 2 year old loses his mind driving 10 minutes home from the grocery store.  Any tips here for driving with little ones?  I have a DVD player.  I'm guessing we'll be stopping a lot to let him run around.  My other two are 8 and almost 4 and have more patience for longer stretches in the car.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm just wondering what we're going to do if ds starts screaming "out, out!  I want out!" We can't stop every 20 minutes!



Our DS is pretty good in the car as long as he has DVDs, books and snacks.  We stop about every two hours at rest stops for bathroom breaks so he has a chance to walk around.  I found headphones for kids that keeps the volume under a certain level at walmart and he loves them.  I like not hearing his movies for hours.  Its nice having DD in the backseat with him so she can help with changing movies, etc. A couple weeks before a trip, I put aside his favorite movies so he is excited to watch them on the trip.  Our longest trip this summer was 6 hours and he did pretty well.  

Bathroom breaks were the trickiest.  DS decided one day he was not wearing diapers anymore so potty training began whether I was ready to deal with it or not. But I figured if I dont do it when he thinks he's ready, he'll be 5 before he's potty trained. Im hoping by November we can stretch our bathroom breaks out alittle further.


----------



## mskermit

diznee25 said:


> On previous road trips we have driven straight through from MD to WDW.  This time around we want to take things slow.  So we'll leave Saturday morning and drive 9 or 10 hours, & get a hotel for the night.  That should put us in Savannah, GA.  Then Sunday morning we'll finish the drive.  That should put us arriving to AKL around 11am on Sunday.
> 
> Can't wait...only 3 more months to go!
> 
> 
> diznee25



we stop in brunswick, which is only about 1/2 hour away from FL border in the morning. It is the comfort inn on new jessup highway, nice hotel and reasonable. free internet and breakfast too, and a restraunt on location too


----------



## jondvl

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep kids from getting sick in the car? We live in PA and drove to Virginia, which was a 7 hour drive and my son got sick on the way down and back. My wife is not to sure about flying and if we were to go we would drive. I think that would be best but I guess we would just need to make a lot of stops if we can not figure anything out.

thanks
John


----------



## PrincessMom4

Not sure all the details around that particular trip but here are my thoughts. NO FLAMING.... It depends on what your child ate before the meal because I know some meals can upset your stomach easier than others. I know from PA to VA is mountainess (not sure how to spell that) and that can easily make someone get motion sick. Your son is 7 (based off of your signature line), was he doing anything in the car like reading or playing on a DS or some other electronic device??  I know ginger snaps really help us as well as peppermint (straight peppermint) lifesavers are a miracle for us. Only concern would be is the choking factor-not scare you but I am overly cautious person. If you think he can handle it without swallowing it whole then I would suggest getting some from walmart.  Would he drink peppermint tea?? Another with a good thing of peppermint. Keep the air cool coming in which helps. Take an empty margarine container with u just in case plus a bottle of frebreeze just in case.


----------



## jondvl

thanks for the Ginger snaps( which I would eat before them) and the peppermint idea. None of us really ate much down or back. the sun was beating in his face on the way down and it rained ALL the way home(ugghhh). And yes he is 7 and has a touch of Autism.


----------



## PrincessMom4

My DD had PDD-NOS and SPD.


----------



## cksmm5

My son gets sick driving to the grocery store!  Here's what we do for long trips.... First, depending on age, we give him one-half to a whole dramamine (they have chewables for kids), we make sure he doesn't eat a lot before we leave, we _never_ seat him in the way back, we make sure the air conditioner vent is on him, we put the window shades up so the sun doesn't shine on him, we put in a movie to distract him and _never_ give him anything to read!  We always bring a change of clothes, a trash bag, paper towels and a "sick bucket" just in case.

BTW...a bonus of the dramamine is it makes him sleepy - of course that's not the primary reason we give it to him


----------



## mskermit

cksmm5 said:


> My son gets sick driving to the grocery store!  Here's what we do for long trips.... First, depending on age, we give him one-half to a whole dramamine (they have chewables for kids), we make sure he doesn't eat a lot before we leave, we _never_ seat him in the way back, we make sure the air conditioner vent is on him, we put the window shades up so the sun doesn't shine on him, we put in a movie to distract him and _never_ give him anything to read!  We always bring a change of clothes, a trash bag, paper towels and a "sick bucket" just in case.
> 
> BTW...a bonus of the dramamine is it makes him sleepy - of course that's not the primary reason we give it to him




hhmmm.. maybe i will give DH a dramamine on the way down to make him sleep...


----------



## the Fidge

100AcreWood said:


> My 2 year old loses his mind driving 10 minutes home from the grocery store.  Any tips here for driving with little ones?  I have a DVD player.  I'm guessing we'll be stopping a lot to let him run around.  My other two are 8 and almost 4 and have more patience for longer stretches in the car.
> 
> Thanks!  I'm just wondering what we're going to do if ds starts screaming "out, out!  I want out!" We can't stop every 20 minutes!



Best to drive when he can sleep the most.  I always traveled with DS in PJ's and something easy to change him into.  We would stop for changes where there would be the least stimulation to keep him calm.  The favorite sunggle toys and movies naturally.  I spent alot of the time in the back singing all his favorite lullabies and playing his favorite music on CD's.  I would give him a new little toy for each hour when he was awake,  Good luck it may get rough in sposts but well worth it! 

My boy is now 14 and prefers now  to drive instead of flying he loves the ride NOW!!!


----------



## molfrog

I would much rather fly, but my wife hates it.  We have a 20 drive, and with kids, it takes longer.  The one time we flew, it only took us a little over an hour.


----------



## 100AcreWood

Thank you for all of your suggestions!  It's going to be a LONG day but hopefully he will fall asleep and at least take some naps here and there!


----------



## nellyru

A neighbor of ours who goes on trips with her kids quite often said that 1/2 of a Dramamine works great. 
And she also said it does make them sleepy for about one hour or so. Something to think about.
I know we will most likely be using the Dram. on our trip this winter!
I think I probably will need it as well!


----------



## beachgrl001

We are stopping overnight in Savannah, Hoping to get ther around 5pm.  we are staying at the Cambridge suites (airport) is there anything to do in that area? How far is the historic distric from there? Could we just go and walk around? or is it not like that?


----------



## beachgirl2000

beachgrl001 said:


> We are stopping overnight in Savannah, Hoping to get ther around 5pm.  we are staying at the Cambridge suites (airport) is there anything to do in that area? How far is the historic distric from there? Could we just go and walk around? or is it not like that?



Haha!  Our names are so similar that at first I thought I posted this!

We stayed in Savannah last year at a Best Western right off of 95 -- By the time we got there, we were so pooped that we swam in the pool and went to eat at a Ruby Tuesday and then went to bed and got up at 4:30 a.m. and headed to AKL.  Have fun!


----------



## beachgirl2000

**Tip** For those driving from up North -- Beware going on 95 South through the DC Area -- there is a section of 95 where the speed limit goes down to 50 MPH -- We didn't (actually we probably DID) realize it and never slowed down -- There was a van on the side of the rode with a tripod and a camera and a week after we got back from Florida, we got a $50 ticket in the mail -- So just beware for the speed limit change because they will get you!  

Not to mention, my father swears the southerners hate us Yankees and love to ticket us!


----------



## alicia080979

I am making my way through this thread looking for info on driving I-75 S. We are coming from Cincy everything I am finding is on I-95. Does anyone have any info (tips, best route, stops, etc.) for traveling 75? Last year it seemed like we went way out of our way to get to Disney by looking at the map...I don't remember what it was but I'm trying to find the best route once we get in FL.


----------



## trishie30

csharpwv said:


> We are taking the Auto Train this November - (Day after Thanksgiving!)
> Has anyone taken the Auto Train before???
> 
> What was your experience like?



DH and I took the Auto Train in May 2007 with DD2 and DD3 and it was great.  Spring for the cabin!  Well worth it to have access to the semi-private bathrooms and shower.  The family bedroom sleeps 4 (2 need to be kids), has a tiny closet (as deep as a medicine cabinet), and storage space under the bed once it's folded down, but be very selective about what you bring with you as there is not a ton of storage space.  The Lorton station is great, but the Sanford station is little more than a whistle stop, so plan accordingly (read as: bring your own snacks and entertainment).  If you have a portable DVD player, bring it with you as the lounge TV was tiny and as far as I could see there were no movies.  The top bunk is tight to get in and out of, but once you're there it's fine.  Food in the dining car was great at dinner, but they don't take reservations for breakfast so it's first-come, first-served and a bit chaotic.  Once you arrive in Sanford you're only about 45 minutes from the World, which is nice for departure day too; we were able to stay in Epcot until about 12:30 and then headed over to get to the station.  The biggest problem with the Auto Train is the cost - I just priced it out for our November trip and it was over $2000, even with the AAA discount.  It's worth it for the ability to rest on the way down and back, but only if you book early and get a great rate.


----------



## trishie30

We've stayed in Savannah several times, and unless you want to drive into the historic district there's not a lot to do.  From 95 the historic district is maybe 20-30 minutes.  If you think you'll get there by 5:00, would you consider continuing on to WDW?  It's only about 3 1/2 hours farther from there.  If you can't get a reservation at Disney, the Embassy Suites off 535 is nice and you get free breakfast.


----------



## DJFan88

trishie30 said:


> We've stayed in Savannah several times, and unless you want to drive into the historic district there's not a lot to do.  From 95 the historic district is maybe 20-30 minutes.  If you think you'll get there by 5:00, would you consider continuing on to WDW?  It's only about 3 1/2 hours farther from there.  If you can't get a reservation at Disney, the Embassy Suites off 535 is nice and you get free breakfast.



It's 4 1/2 almost exactly.  We just got back and I've timed everything.  My husband is a regular driver, no speed deamon but no sloucher either.  He drives mostly 70 mph.
Another great option  -  Usu. by the time we get to Savannah we are faced with this same question.  And we've done it both ways.  Usu. we trudge on and stay at int'l drive the night before, but getting through Jacksonville and Orlando when you are dead tired and those last 4 1/2 hours after you've driven 16 hours is just aweful.
So, this year we stopped at Savannah.  Got to bed really early after a nice supper -- aim for 8 pm sleeping.  Then we wake up at 3 am., leave by 3:30 am and are there checking in at our Disney hotel and getting our KTTW by 8 am.  Fresh and ready.  That way you miss Jacksonville traffic too.  Orlando is busy, buy heh, you're so close and they got those nice little signs that tell you where you'll be in 15 min.  If you're room is not ready yet, you can still go to a park or swim or something.


----------



## allmydisneydreams

We are planning to drive down from NJ (Cherry Hill area ) in October.  

I am thinking of leaving at 3:00 when the kids get off school (on a Friday afternoon) and going down the Bay Bridge Tunnel way to avoid Friday night in Washington. Has anyone ever tried this? We were in Williamsburg last weekend, took that route home and it took 7 hours to get home ... I'm not sure how long it would take to meet up with 95.

Mapquest has that route at 15 1/2 hours ... so assuming that we could get in 8 hours of driving & a dinner break , we'd drive until midnight, stop, then have about  7 1/2 hours the next day.

With three kids & stops it would probably be more like 9-10 hours, right? So if we were on the road by 9 AM we are looking at getting there Saturday night ...

I'd love to do it quicker but I am not sure we could drive all night. DH and I are leaving it open as an option. I'm just worried that we'd get to 3 or 4 AM and be too tired, then have to stop anyway and have wakeful kids just a couple of hours later.

Any suggestions?


----------



## trishie30

allmydisneydreams said:


> We are planning to drive down from NJ (Cherry Hill area ) in October.
> 
> I am thinking of leaving at 3:00 when the kids get off school (on a Friday afternoon) and going down the Bay Bridge Tunnel way to avoid Friday night in Washington. Has anyone ever tried this? We were in Williamsburg last weekend, took that route home and it took 7 hours to get home ... I'm not sure how long it would take to meet up with 95.
> 
> Mapquest has that route at 15 1/2 hours ... so assuming that we could get in 8 hours of driving & a dinner break , we'd drive until midnight, stop, then have about  7 1/2 hours the next day.
> 
> With three kids & stops it would probably be more like 9-10 hours, right? So if we were on the road by 9 AM we are looking at getting there Saturday night ...
> 
> I'd love to do it quicker but I am not sure we could drive all night. DH and I are leaving it open as an option. I'm just worried that we'd get to 3 or 4 AM and be too tired, then have to stop anyway and have wakeful kids just a couple of hours later.
> 
> Any suggestions?




Hmm, this is a tough call.  I might consider actually waiting an hour and leaving at 4:00, and if it takes you three hours (plus or minus a bit) to get to DC you'd miss most of the traffic there.  DC tends to be a pretty 9 to 5 town, so hitting the loop at 7:00 wouldn't be bad.  If you're through DC by then you could be well into North Carolina by midnight.  You'd still have a fair amount of driving the next day - give or take about 9 hours.  

We tried the Bay Bridge tunnel last year and didn't find that it saved us much time.  We also did the Cape May Ferry two years ago...a fun boat ride, but getting from Lewes, DE over to 95 took forever!  We won't be doing that again.  

The real key to this is whether you and your husband can take turns sleeping in the car, and whether your kids will nap.  We never leave at night because my husband can't stay awake in the car once it gets dark, and I can't drive all night either.  If you could go through the night, you could get to the World in the early afternoon...good on you if you can, we never will!  Plus, now that the days are getting shorter, it will start getting dark even earlier.

We keep trying different routes - in November we're doing the PA Turnpike to 81 route, which we hear moves along pretty well.  We are planning to leave at 2 am and drive straight through.  Mapquest says it should be about 19 hours total so we will arrive that night, tired and cranky but there!

Good luck to you!

Trish


----------



## crzy4dsny

allmydisneydreams said:


> We are planning to drive down from NJ (Cherry Hill area ) in October.
> 
> I am thinking of leaving at 3:00 when the kids get off school (on a Friday afternoon) and going down the Bay Bridge Tunnel way to avoid Friday night in Washington. Has anyone ever tried this? We were in Williamsburg last weekend, took that route home and it took 7 hours to get home ... I'm not sure how long it would take to meet up with 95.
> 
> Mapquest has that route at 15 1/2 hours ... so assuming that we could get in 8 hours of driving & a dinner break , we'd drive until midnight, stop, then have about  7 1/2 hours the next day.
> 
> With three kids & stops it would probably be more like 9-10 hours, right? So if we were on the road by 9 AM we are looking at getting there Saturday night ...
> 
> I'd love to do it quicker but I am not sure we could drive all night. DH and I are leaving it open as an option. I'm just worried that we'd get to 3 or 4 AM and be too tired, then have to stop anyway and have wakeful kids just a couple of hours later.
> 
> Any suggestions?




3:00 on a Friday could be dangerous no matter where you are going. Think about sleeping Friday night and leaving at 3:00am Sat. morning instead. Drive straight thru and arrive Saturday evening around 7. The first couple hours may be a little rough but then the sun comes up.


----------



## Flyerfan

Hey there!  Haven't posted in a while since we flew our last trip in July.  

We are driving to HHI next month and we do 81-77-95.  Last time we drove to WDW we had to go straight thru Charlotte.  I believe the new "outer loop" (I-485) is complete except the northeast section.  Anybody take that lately?


----------



## kandb

We are leaving Rockland County, NY on a Friday night in October and driving straight thru.  We are going to leave at around 6pm, so will be driving all night Friday into Saturday.  Does anyone know if there will be any construction or traffic areas?  Thanks, Linda


----------



## NJBILL

Just got back from Florida and wanted to share a great website for Orlando weather as well as travel weather for all areas of the county. Great resource as we are in the peak of the tropical season.

www.travelweather.weebly.com


----------



## Greenepona

BF and I are driving from Perry Hall, MD on 10/22. leaving at around 8pm and driving straight through to WDW! 

We shouldn't hit much if any traffic on I-95 right?


----------



## rugman1969

HaleyB said:


> Oh I hope you add more info, we are coming from central Texas for the first time and have no idea how long it will really take...



Maybe this will help you:
From new orleans it is 11 hours


----------



## jasko5990

Greenepona said:


> BF and I are driving from Perry Hall, MD on 10/22. leaving at around 8pm and driving straight through to WDW!
> 
> We shouldn't hit much if any traffic on I-95 right?



You'll probably hit some on I-4 around Orlando since you'll probably be going through that area around 8:00 am.


----------



## jondvl

Flyerfan said:


> Hey there!  Haven't posted in a while since we flew our last trip in July.
> 
> We are driving to HHI next month and we do 81-77-95.  Last time we drove to WDW we had to go straight thru Charlotte.  I believe the new "outer loop" (I-485) is complete except the northeast section.  Anybody take that lately?



Please let me know how that route works for you(81-77-95). We live near Lancaster,Pa and are planning a trip for May 2011.


----------



## csharpwv

We took that route on a Sunday afternoon - and there was VERY VERY VERY little traffic - I could hardly believe that we were in Charlotte - since the last time we went right through Downtown it was around 4:00am and the traffic was a mad house!!!

I would definitely suggest taking the loop!


----------



## babesboo99

We are driving to disney for the first time as a family. We are coming from Albany New York any idea's on how to better our experience driving and not hitting all the traffic?? We are leaving on the 15th or 16th of October, we were also trying to decide if we should try to drive straight through we will have 3 adults and two 3 year olds..  any advice would be appreciated..gotta love this board


----------



## echip

babesboo99 said:


> We are driving to disney for the first time as a family. We are coming from Albany New York any idea's on how to better our experience driving and not hitting all the traffic?? We are leaving on the 15th or 16th of October, we were also trying to decide if we should try to drive straight through we will have 3 adults and two 3 year olds..  any advice would be appreciated..gotta love this board




We drove to Orlando from NYC 4 times in the past.
3 times drove straight down.
We took 95 straight, no problem at all.
Either we got lucky or the timing was good.
We usually start very early in the morning on Sat 5AM, so the ride is very smooth from NYC to DC.

If you leave on the Sat Oct 16th very early, I think you could take route I95.
But if you leave on Friday Oct 15th, I would say avoid going thru NYC, unless you drive at night.

I strongly recommend sleep early the night before.
Also have at least 2 drivers, so you could alternate when the other feel tired.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## PrincessMom4

We just recently drove from our home right at Canada-US border to Georgia the first 24hrs. Left our house around 4pm and got to Kingsland area (with stops and gas breaks) around 3pm. That was about 20hrs plus a a few potty break stops, grocery shop and gas-ups (plus customs )


----------



## disneylover1959

The gas buddy website is wonderful!  You have to save every penny you can so you can spend at WDW. I appreciate the tips and information that you shared.


----------



## iggler

we are decideing wheter to drive or fly.  Is ther an advantage to having your car while there?  We are staying at the CBR.  Would it be better to driver ourselves around, say like for dinner ressies, or thake the free transoportation provided by disney?


----------



## Flyerfan

We've done both.  In July we flew, took ME and we always use Disney transportation when we're there.  It was a piece of cake for us but it's just two adults, no kids.  We just came back from HHI 3 days ago and drove.  Traffic was terrible on the drive down (Columbus day weekend) but not too bad coming home.  We drove straight through coming home.  Coming from WDW, we couldn't do that.  I would be miserable.

After doing both, I just can't stand the drive anymore.  For future trips to WDW we will be taking the big birds.  For just the two of us, it's not worth it to drive.


----------



## Flyerfan

iggler said:


> we are decideing wheter to drive or fly.  Is ther an advantage to having your car while there?  We are staying at the CBR.  Would it be better to driver ourselves around, say like for dinner ressies, or thake the free transoportation provided by disney?



To answer your question, it is easier to have your own car for dinner ressies.  However, it's not impossible to use Disney buses to get to where you're going.  It just takes a little longer.  We've done it but it's just the two of us and we figured our travel time.  We've also used our car when we drove and it's fairly easy to get around on Disney property.  

If getting around at WDW is the only factor in whether you drive or fly, I would say fly.  It depends on what you want to spend on travel, how far you have to drive and if you can stand the drive.  As for me, I can't do the 18 hour drive anymore.  It's easier to fly for us.


----------



## SPBendersky

Seems as though now with the rising cost of airfare we will be driving more often.


----------



## saphyre

I have driven to WDW countless times from NY and now from MD.  My experience when travelling with young children is to start right after dinner and drive through the night.  When the kids wake up you are almost there.


----------



## dawz1026

We drive yearly from Long Island NY- We found the best way to do it is leave Saturday morning around 6am. We arrive in Jacksonville usually between 7-9pm and kick back and have dinner and when we wake up we are only 2 hrs away! This is the best way since we do not lose sleep.wake to early or drive at night. We do 6 nights and then spend day 7 visiting resorts,dtd and enjoy things one last time then we start driving back home after 5. It saves on the hotel fee,we lose no time at wdw and we drive back sat get home sun or drive staright through depending on traffic.


----------



## 66Tink

dawz1026 said:


> We drive yearly from Long Island NY- We found the best way to do it is leave Saturday morning around 6am. We arrive in Jacksonville usually between 7-9pm and kick back and have dinner and when we wake up we are only 2 hrs away! This is the best way since we do not lose sleep.wake to early or drive at night. We do 6 nights and then spend day 7 visiting resorts,dtd and enjoy things one last time then we start driving back home after 5. It saves on the hotel fee,we lose no time at wdw and we drive back sat get home sun or drive staright through depending on traffic.



Thanks so much Kathy for your perspective!!!  We are thinking of driving for the first time in June and our biggest problem is deciding what time to leave Long Island and where to stop on the way down  After reading your post it sounds like a great plan...thanks again


----------



## dawz1026

66Tink said:


> Thanks so much Kathy for your perspective!!!  We are thinking of driving for the first time in June and our biggest problem is deciding what time to leave Long Island and where to stop on the way down  After reading your post it sounds like a great plan...thanks again



of course! anytime!


----------



## hibricc

Last year, we left MA on Sunday Dec27 via I95 - and got caught in the biggest mess of traffic in New Jersey and Delaware.  (We were surprised at how clear NYC was, thought we were home free, but then...)  Seems like all of the northeast was heading south that day!

So this year, we're leaving on Sunday again (can't change the day), but thinking about the I84-81 route and picking up I95 at DC.  Google says it's only an additional 45 minutes, but should we be concerned about icy/snowy roads out on I81?

TIA


----------



## daraddg

we drive everytime we come down (from NJ) I found this site and think it is helpful, it tells you all kinds of useful info about I95 (whats at each exit,construction,tolls  etc)
http://www.i95exitguide.com/


----------



## anne thomas

a


----------



## OnlyDisney

anne thomas said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will be driving to WDW in January and I'm coming from Louisville Ky. This is our first trip and I have googled , mapquest, yahoo, rand mcnally, and I am so confused after Nahville I start going  and this get on 24 to 75 to 275 to a toll road then route 4 If you guys that have been a lots of time can help me get to the front door of the Contemporary Resort, I would be so happy!. Please help me not have to see this from my husband and this form my son and this from my daughter I begging help help



I'm driving down from Louisville also, the week after Thanksgiving.  Any pointers would be great.


----------



## Brenny

Good afternoon,
Wanted to add my two cents to the conversation. I've done this trip (Central Mass -->WDW) 25+ times straight through, and left at many different times. 

I have found that the absolute best time to leave here is at 7PM. 
I take the parkways (Cross/Merritt/etc..) and this puts me through NYC by 9:45-10:00PM. 
I am through Washington DC by 1am, and through Richmond around 3am.

This allows me to miss all of the heavy traffic times in all areas between MA and FL.
Once I arrive in Florida, I'm going through JAX around 11AM. From there I'm in the Orlando area at 2PM.

I have found that leaving at 7 is the magic number. Good luck with your trips, I hope this helps.


----------



## tomaszewski58

Driving to WDW is not crazy at all.  Just think of the stress that you will miss at the airport with small children.  And talk about time saving. Calculate what time you will leave home and what time you will arrive at the hotel in WDW if you fly. It's between 6-8 hours depending on flight delays.  So, double that number and you're almost there via car.

Furthermore, the things you can bring in a car are those things that make life so much easier once you arrive.

Enjoy the view.


----------



## BC1836

Merry Christmas! 

For those who drive over a thousand miles each trip to WDW, it's time to join the "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread.

All the best.


----------



## PrincessMom4

I like the idea of being able to control my environment. In an airplane you are not in control at all. My oldest child is special needs and right now she would not be able to handle all the security and the biggest being "trapped" in an airplane (object/thing) that you can't get out of. At least in the van she has the opportunity for us to pull over and enjoy the scenery around us, stretch, etc. I am counting the days down till Disney.


----------



## disneyfan55

BC1836 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> For those who drive over a thousand miles each trip to WDW, it's time to join the "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread.
> 
> All the best.



yes, I posted this a few weeks ago.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## Butler_chic07

So, we are getting ready to take our first trip to WDW driving - and I am a little confused and worried about it. I am hoping some of you wonderful people might be able to give me some advice. I have looked through this post and the 2,000+ miles post. However, I don't have all the time to read every post, although I wish I could.

Here is my problem, we plan on using our GPS, but I also want something as a backup, so I have looked at Google maps and used AAA TripTik. The AAA route was about 2 hours shorter than google maps, so I was rather confused, because for the most part they seem to take about the same route... Does anyone have any experience driving from IN or somewhere that requires them to take I65 to I75 I believe.

Would appreciate any ideas/suggestions etc.


----------



## grammynelliebelle

Has anyone just made the trip from NJ to Fla along the I95? How were the roads? We are planning to leave Sat and hope it will be cleared up a bit.  TIA. Grammy


----------



## hibricc

grammynelliebelle said:


> Has anyone just made the trip from NJ to Fla along the I95? How were the roads? We are planning to leave Sat and hope it will be cleared up a bit.  TIA. Grammy



roads were fine from NJ to VA yesterday, but the traffic was crazy heavy.  we're on 95just past Richmond this am, much better.  Interesting to see more snow down here than in the Baltimore DC area....


----------



## NixiePixie

I am probably insane, but this April we will be driving from Indiana. We will be driving from our house to my dad's cabin the night before. That will shave off 4 hours from our trip. We will be starting from right outside of Louisville. Has anyone on here driven this before? Any suggestions on where to stop for breaks and the night? We are breaking the trip up into two days, but I really would like to make it into Disney by noon the second day. Think this is possible??


----------



## Reasha.kling

We too drove from MA and took 95, we were fortunate and had 3 drivers rested, we left at 7pm on a Wednesday and made it in just over 20 hours...we were so fortunate.  Driving again next year.


----------



## Macgyver91

I am so glad that I found this thread!  We are driving from Northeast Texas to Disney/Universal in early June.   Is there anything that we need to know or a route we should look at taking.  Our kids are old enough to "hopefully" travel relatively easy, but if there is anything that we should or should not miss in route to or from please let me know?  This is the first time that we have driven this far for a vacation and I am really more worried about DH than the kids.     Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## PrincessMom4

I found some good storage solution while driving with 6 people in a minivan. The kids are forever bringing everything but the kitchen sink with us or so it seems at times. I now have a little dvd crate that I have for each kid to put their stuff in. Rule it must fit inside the crate.


----------



## cuteduck223

we're driving in 3 weeks from illinois to florida because my dad and brother hate to fly.  even better: we're driving in 2 cars because there are 7 of us going!  Here's to hoping that we don't have crazy weather!


----------



## NJBILL

cuteduck223 said:


> we're driving in 3 weeks from illinois to florida because my dad and brother hate to fly.  even better: we're driving in 2 cars because there are 7 of us going!  Here's to hoping that we don't have crazy weather!



Have a safe trip. Here is a good site to stay on top of your travel weather

www.travelweather.weebly.com


----------



## Lucy6

Butler Chic07,
This coming March, we will be driving down from around Chicago for the fourth time.  We drive straight through.  We take 65 through IN, then 24 to 75.  We have the gps, but I also print up aaa and mapquest, I just like to have it all printed out (just like to preplan and have something visual).  We drive approx 1200 miled each way, the maps say 18 1/2 hours approx, and it always ends up almost exactly 20 hours.  For us, having two drivers, this is the way to go.  We tend to leave at night, that way our kids miss most of the drive as they sleep through the night.  Really works for us. Such a money saver, and neither of us mind the drive. (my signature shows we haven't been to Disney in a few years, we have been cruising out of FL lately) 
Good luck, it's not so bad.


----------



## 1hero2princesses

Seems like a lot of people are crazy enough to do this from the Chicago area. We have been thinking about it but I am really worried my kids will go insane and we will be exhausted! My kids would be turning 8 (while we are there), 6 and 4. I have done the drive many times before I had kids (parents used to live in florida). But I have not done the drive at all in about 10 years. Do you leave in the evening (like 8 pm) and drive all night so the kids sleep? Or sleep some yourselves and leave in the middle of the night (like 3 am?). Not sure how to do this. And are you exhausted when you get there? And I am really worried about the trip back! I know it is such a boring ride from IL. Nothing exciting to see, but I will admit my kids have never really seen any other parts of the country so this could be good for them???

Also, do you have to pay for parking in the parks when you are staying at a disney hotel? We want to stay at port orleans.  I don't remember.


----------



## PrincessMom4

1hero2princesses said:


> Seems like a lot of people are crazy enough to do this from the Chicago area. We have been thinking about it but I am really worried my kids will go insane and we will be exhausted! My kids would be turning 8 (while we are there), 6 and 4. I have done the drive many times before I had kids (parents used to live in florida). But I have not done the drive at all in about 10 years. Do you leave in the evening (like 8 pm) and drive all night so the kids sleep? Or sleep some yourselves and leave in the middle of the night (like 3 am?). Not sure how to do this. And are you exhausted when you get there? And I am really worried about the trip back! I know it is such a boring ride from IL. Nothing exciting to see, but I will admit my kids have never really seen any other parts of the country so this could be good for them???
> 
> Also, do you have to pay for parking in the parks when you are staying at a disney hotel? We want to stay at port orleans.  I don't remember.



We drove almost straight through. We live near the US/Canadian border and have 4 kids under 12.  Our last trip we left around 4pm and I drove for about 7ish hours. Got to Hazelton, PA. Then hubby took over driving for a few hours while I slept. After that we switched back and forth while the other person napped. Kids had snacks and drinks in the back with them.  Message me or reply on here and I can offer my tips that have worked and not worked...lol Anyhow we got to Kingsland, GA only because that I thought that since we've never driven overnight that we may have issues (and we did NOT)!!!


----------



## mom-2-3

I've done this so many times I won't say 'cause it will give away my age

We come from the South Bend area, so the worst part of our trip is getting to Indy, from there it's straight down 65 to 24 to 75.  It is around 18-20 hrs depending on stops, traffic, etc.  We've stopped in Louisville, Chattanooga and Valdosta mostly depending on how we're breaking the trip up.  We've also gone straight through.  We did that most recently to get to IronKids in St pete and made it in about 17 hrs.  I grew up with Triptiks so they are my preferred method and then I use the AAA ap on the iphone too.

Has anyone seen any hotel specials (ie Choice stay 2 nights get one free)?  I'm trying to find some perk from our stop on the way down and back.


----------



## hibricc

1hero2princesses said:


> Also, do you have to pay for parking in the parks when you are staying at a disney hotel? We want to stay at port orleans.  I don't remember.



Disney Hotel guests get free parking at all Disney parks - but we prefer the bus service, and only use our car to go off-property.


----------



## hibricc

mom-2-3 said:


> I grew up with Triptiks so they are my preferred method and then I use the AAA ap on the iphone too.



We used to love the 'vertical' flip Triptiks, so you could follow your route all the way down.  But the new 'horizontal' generation of Triptik reads more like illustrated GPS instructions, only showing where you have to make turns.  On our recent trip, there were parts of the drive where we couldn't see where we were on it because we were between instructions.

I got an iPad for Christmas, and I have to say the Maps app (pretty sure it's driven by Google Maps) was invaluable.  On the way home to MA, we decided to avoid DE and NJ due to coastal snow there, so we used the iPad to plot a new route north from Baltimore via Harrisburg PA.  We even found a hotel in Bethlehem PA on it, googled reviews, found places to eat... in short, it made our trip MUCH more enjoyable.  [Now where's my check from Steve Jobs for this endorsement? ]

I haven't used the AAA app, will have to check that out!


----------



## KATIESMOMMY

mom-2-3 said:


> I've done this so many times I won't say 'cause it will give away my age
> 
> We come from the South Bend area, so the worst part of our trip is getting to Indy, from there it's straight down 65 to 24 to 75.  It is around 18-20 hrs depending on stops, traffic, etc.  We've stopped in Louisville, Chattanooga and Valdosta mostly depending on how we're breaking the trip up.  We've also gone straight through.  We did that most recently to get to IronKids in St pete and made it in about 17 hrs.  I grew up with Triptiks so they are my preferred method and then I use the AAA ap on the iphone too.
> 
> Has anyone seen any hotel specials (ie Choice stay 2 nights get one free)?  I'm trying to find some perk from our stop on the way down and back.



We have talked about doing the drive and will be doing it for real the end of March. I have 3 kids ages 6,4,1 and I will admit, I am scared! We live in the Mishawaka area. I am thinking perhaps leaving at 4pm ,stopping around Seymour or so to feed them and let them run a little bit and then pulling an overnighter. My husband and I were ( he still is) truck drivers and I know the route well, just hoping the kids will cooperate.


----------



## PoohsfriendHolly

Is anyone driving from Oklahoma City?  Just wondering how long it took them and if they drove straight thru or stopped for the night? This will be are first time driving...Any tips? Thanks


----------



## MeMomof3

Leaving ME (south of Portland) on 4/15. Need to check in at WDW POR on 4/16. We have 3 kiddos (ages 3,5 and 8). Wondering which route would be best and where to stop. The kids are usually good travelers and will sleep well in the car. DH and I are okay with leaving home around 1 or 2 am if needed to get as far as possible on day 1. Would like minimal driving on day 2. Should we leave on the 15th at 1 or 2 am, or leave on the 14th early afternoon and make it as far as possible...? First time drivers and need all the help I can get.


----------



## lovealatte

So we've been to disney many times but never driven. Has anyone driven from SE Michigan? What route did you find the best? We would probably stop once or twice so as not to be completely dead at Disney. Thinking of stopping somewhere in Georgia. If anyone has any tips that would be awesome.


----------



## Tigger6987

Driving from Texas in Dec, anyone know if the weahter get hairy that time of year? From Houston and not used to any snow or ice.

Thanks


----------



## Tea4Alice

Also driving from Houston in dec, would like to stop and sleep for the night any suggestions?


----------



## floreksa

We're surprising our daughter (6) this May with her first trip.  We're planning on driving from MA (western, Springfield area).  If we leave at 3am, we'd be in NYC around 5:30-6am and DC around probably 11am-ish (assuming we stop in NJ for breakfast)?  Would that still be bad traffic-wise if we do I95?  We've driven to DC, but only on the weekend.

We are planning on splitting the drive over 2 days.  I have no clue how to figure out where I should either book a hotel or at least start a list of spots to look for that night.  Is there anything online where I can put a trip in, some sort of average speed and have it tell me approx where we'll be after x number of hours?  I'm sure I could just pull out a map and figure it all out, but I'm too lazy. 

DD does well in the car.  We've done 8+ hour days with her, so are hoping we can get a good 14hrs in the 1st day.  As DH says "Burn and churn" as many of the miles as possible to have the 2nd day ride shorter.

Thanks!  Been reading and reading and reading and reading  this thread, figured I should jump in!


----------



## NJBILL

floreksa said:


> We're surprising our daughter (6) this May with her first trip.  We're planning on driving from MA (western, Springfield area).  If we leave at 3am, we'd be in NYC around 5:30-6am and DC around probably 11am-ish (assuming we stop in NJ for breakfast)?  Would that still be bad traffic-wise if we do I95?  We've driven to DC, but only on the weekend.
> 
> We are planning on splitting the drive over 2 days.  I have no clue how to figure out where I should either book a hotel or at least start a list of spots to look for that night.  Is there anything online where I can put a trip in, some sort of average speed and have it tell me approx where we'll be after x number of hours?  I'm sure I could just pull out a map and figure it all out, but I'm too lazy.
> 
> DD does well in the car.  We've done 8+ hour days with her, so are hoping we can get a good 14hrs in the 1st day.  As DH says "Burn and churn" as many of the miles as possible to have the 2nd day ride shorter.
> 
> Thanks!  Been reading and reading and reading and reading  this thread, figured I should jump in!



Good luck. You may find this helpful

http://www.i95exitguide.com/


----------



## PrincessMom4

Welcome to the "driving" club...lol. We always drive for us its cheaper and fun. I usually make sure to have plenty of snacks and drinks (bottled water and juice box-NO sugar kind). I also have an ipod or mp3 player for the older kids. I have some travel journals for them with some colouring pages (age approperiate) and some various other "work" sheets.


----------



## crk1971

Anybody have any secrets for getting around the Daytona 500 weekend traffic? I just started a thread and asked about alternate routes I-10 to I-75 or taking I-17. My wife was doing some research and heard the traffic was a nightmare.  Any info anyone can provide on these routes or any other routes if there are any would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Chris

BTW we have been driving since 2005, it is the only way to get there (besides AUTO TRAIN).


----------



## Luvamouse

floreksa said:


> We're surprising our daughter (6) this May with her first trip.  We're planning on driving from MA (western, Springfield area).  If we leave at 3am, we'd be in NYC around 5:30-6am and DC around probably 11am-ish (assuming we stop in NJ for breakfast)?  Would that still be bad traffic-wise if we do I95?  We've driven to DC, but only on the weekend.
> 
> We are planning on splitting the drive over 2 days.  I have no clue how to figure out where I should either book a hotel or at least start a list of spots to look for that night.  Is there anything online where I can put a trip in, some sort of average speed and have it tell me approx where we'll be after x number of hours?  I'm sure I could just pull out a map and figure it all out, but I'm too lazy.
> 
> DD does well in the car.  We've done 8+ hour days with her, so are hoping we can get a good 14hrs in the 1st day.  As DH says "Burn and churn" as many of the miles as possible to have the 2nd day ride shorter.
> 
> Thanks!  Been reading and reading and reading and reading  this thread, figured I should jump in!



We are in southern Rhode Island and greatly prefer to avoid 95.  We catch 84W to 81S.  We then take 77 in southern Virginia to Rte 26 in Columbia, SC, then onto 95 from there.  Easy, fast, beautiful drive.  Traffic a non-issue basically.  About 100 miles longer for us, but worth the trade off avoiding the cities.  We used to wing it on the hotels, now we know how far we'll get and book a hotel (with a 6 p.m. same day cancellation) where we want to be.  Alternatively,  look for a few of the chains you like, and get numbers for their locations along your route, covering a 200 mile range or so.  I really like to know the cities we'll stop in as their have a been a couple of random stops we really wish we hadn't made   14 hours is the limit we now have, having done the non-stop drives.  They simply weren't worth it to us in the long run.  Good luck!  Have fun!  A little planning goes a long way, you won't regret it.

Try Google Maps.  Punch in your route, punch in where you'd LIKE to be on the first night.  It'll give you an idea of time usually going the posted limit.  You also have the ability to drag the route to another highway.  You can probably make it to Charlotte, NC in 14 hours, depending on the number of stops, with this route.  Charlotte to WDW is 550 miles- about 9-10 hours.  Been there, done that...many times


----------



## floreksa

Luvamouse said:


> We are in southern Rhode Island and greatly prefer to avoid 95.  We catch 84W to 81S.  We then take 77 in southern Virginia to Rte 26 in Columbia, SC, then onto 95 from there.  Easy, fast, beautiful drive.  Traffic a non-issue basically.  About 100 miles longer for us, but worth the trade off avoiding the cities.



Thanks!  I've been toying w/ that route.  I think I'm just going to tell DH that's the route and figure everything from there.

Coming home, we'll be hitting the major north east cities on a Saturday.  Still not entirely sure which way we'll go then.

What major areas in the south, should I worry about on our drive North?  I figure we'll leave Disney around 10-11am on a Friday to avoid the Orlando rush hour.


----------



## cuppiecakebows

Airfare is too outrageous for our family of 5 to fly so we are driving.  We are going on 3/10.  We've never driven this route 77 to 95.  We drove 13 yrs ago from Lima, Ohio taking 75.  Has anyone ever driven from the Cleveland area?  What time should we leave to make it the best for the kids ages 4, 8, & 15?  My husband wants to drive the whole way through.  I'm not sure I want to keep the kids in the car that long and I hate to drive on highways.  I will do it but I hate it.  I just don't want us to drive the whole way through and then be exhausted the next day.  If we would stop to rest, sleep and let the kids out of the van where should we stop?  Are we going to end up in some mountains?  My mom said something about mountains in one of the carolinas, I can't remember which or even if that's right, lol.  I'm nervous if you can't tell.  This will be our two youngest children's first trip to disney and I really want to make it fun and not miserable and stressful for us as well.  HELP!!!


----------



## Jetsong

Have you ever considered taking the auto train in virginia..we live in the finger lakes region of NY and its about a 24 hr drive...but only 5 hrs  to the auto train..we are taking it in June for the first time and looking forward to it


----------



## PrincessMom4

I takes us about 24 hours from Canada plus rest/gas stops.


----------



## tina.tina

CUPCAKEBOWS:  If you are going 77 through West Virginia, Virginia, North Carolina, you will be in the mountains in all 3 states.  South of Charleston, WV through mid??? North Carolina, is ALL mountainous and you'll go through 2 tunnels under mountains.  Fancy Gap Mtn at the border of VA/NC has gorgeous views if you're there when it's not foggy!  Beware of fog.  There was a huge pileup (due to ice) and truckers tend to go faster because they're used to the area.


----------



## tina.tina

FLORESKA:  FYI- You will be hitting Charlotte, NC (on the border of SC) at rush hour which can cause slow/stopped traffic on I77.


----------



## tina.tina

Does anyone know anything about the Florida Welcome Center at Jacksonville in Florida?  Phone number?  Hours of operation, oj distribution? Is it just beside I95?


----------



## cuppiecakebows

tina.tina said:


> CUPCAKEBOWS:  If you are going 77 through West Virginia, Virginia, North Carolina, you will be in the mountains in all 3 states.  South of Charleston, WV through mid??? North Carolina, is ALL mountainous and you'll go through 2 tunnels under mountains.  Fancy Gap Mtn at the border of VA/NC has gorgeous views if you're there when it's not foggy!  Beware of fog.  There was a huge pileup (due to ice) and truckers tend to go faster because they're used to the area.



Thanks tina.tina.  I'm thinking it might be better if we just add an hour or so to our trip and go 1-75.  We are familiar with it and from what you just told me it will be easier on my nerves, lol.


----------



## NixiePixie

We are driving from Northeastern Indiana. We are taking I-75 most of the way. We are thinking about stopping somewhere in Georgia for the night. We were thinking at the Holiday Inn in Valdosta. Has anyone stayed here before? Is this a good place to stop on the way? Where do the I75ers normally stop?


----------



## Taylor'sMom

I posted thsi in the 2,000+ miles thread too, but figured I'd post ehre as well, in case different people can provide suggestions:

We (DH, 7-yr-old DD and myself) are driving from the Albany, NY area to Orlando in mid-April. We plan on leaving the Albany area around 5pm on a Friday and driving straight through, only stopping for gas and bathroom breaks. Were hoping this will get us into Orlando by 1pm. We are annual Orlando visitors but this will be our familys first time driving (EEK!). I have 2 questions, but would welcome any other comments as well. 
1. Ive read many different suggestions for travelling south, but I was hoping someone from the Upstate NY area could give their 2 cents. Should we stick to I-95 as early and as long as possible, or do we need to avoid certain metropolitan areas? Given that were leaving at 5pm, I was hoping wed avoid traffic for much of the trip.
2. The only big meal we need to stop for is breakfast. Given our timeframe, where is it likely well be around 8-9am? Any suggestions for a place to eat? Nothing fancy, but decent food and a place to sit for a bit. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## garryhman

cuppiecakebows said:


> Airfare is too outrageous for our family of 5 to fly so we are driving.  We are going on 3/10.  We've never driven this route 77 to 95.  We drove 13 yrs ago from Lima, Ohio taking 75.  Has anyone ever driven from the Cleveland area?  What time should we leave to make it the best for the kids ages 4, 8, & 15?  My husband wants to drive the whole way through.  I'm not sure I want to keep the kids in the car that long and I hate to drive on highways.  I will do it but I hate it.  I just don't want us to drive the whole way through and then be exhausted the next day.  If we would stop to rest, sleep and let the kids out of the van where should we stop?  Are we going to end up in some mountains?  My mom said something about mountains in one of the carolinas, I can't remember which or even if that's right, lol.  I'm nervous if you can't tell.  This will be our two youngest children's first trip to disney and I really want to make it fun and not miserable and stressful for us as well.  HELP!!!



I live in the Athens area and we went via 77 to 95 a couple years ago. We left on a Friday. I took off work early that day, went home and got some sleep (about 3-4 hours). We had packed the car on Thursday except for a few things. My wife made dinner, we ate (around 6:30pm), packed that last few things and hit the road. My 17 year old niece joined us on the trip. She and my daughter watched movies until about 9:30 or so and then my daughter (4 1/2 at the time) dosed off.  By 11:30 I was the only one awake. I drove all night. I think we had 3 stops along the way to stretch legs an potty. We stopped at Daytona Beach (Saturday 10:30 or so) so the girls could play for a bit, and then went the rest of the way to Orlando. We checked in around 2pm at an off site hotel. I went to sleep, wife ordered pizza, kids went to the pool. Checked out the next day and checked into Boardwalk Villas.

We are going again here in a couple months. Here is a list of the things I will change:
1. Taking the whole day off Friday, not just 1/2 of a day
2. My wife will drive for the start, when she is tired of driving, I will take over.
3. Rather than my 17 year old niece, we are taking a friends child with us who is about the same age as our daughter. Because of this, we are planning for more kids stuff for the car for entertainment.

The night driving is a must for me.  I am incapable of handling "Are we there yet?" or "How much longer?" for too long. If I drive all night, the kids will sleep for the largest part of the trip and I can just drive. I also need that next day to recover from the driving so a hotel stop is a must for the night before we go to a park. 

I hope this helped! Have fun.


----------



## DisneyConvert

With only 3 of us, there weren't many cost savings . . . mileage/gas/tolls + days on road (hotel and meals) vs. airfare / airport expenses + rental car in FL . .. worked out about the same.  I drove it all, but my wife provides great support (using Google Maps on our cell phone to check traffic and alternate routes) and our only long stretch was Savannah back to NJ in one 13 hour day.
.
Biggest "savings" was that we substituted 3 days at WDW for 3 days on the road.  But I wanted my family to see Savannah (one of my favorite cities) and we thought we wanted to see Richmond (we didn't).  It was kind of neat to see my old reliable '97 Subaru parked outside POFQ each morning!
.
From Central NJ to Washington, or say Northern VA, can be a 4 hr "jaunt" at 70mph or it can be painfully, excruciatingly tedious (northbound DE toll has been hell for the past year).  Traffic isn't always easy to predict, but I'd avoid Fri and Sunday evenings!  Over the past 15 years, it is my opinion that the "traffic zone" now extends down to the 295-95 "split" just north of Richmond . . . south of there, driving is much easier and the Waffle Houses beckon!
.
Only exception was the stretch between Daytona Beach and Sanford FL, which can be dicey depending on the time of week/day.
.
I have lots of opinions about 95-295-NJTpke through NJ-Philly and ways through/around DC, but I doubt I know more than a $69 GPS.  PM me if you need "advice" or more thoughts.


----------



## pilferk

Looks like we're driving in October, 2011.  There will be 4 adults and 3 kids.  This is the first time we've driven with that many people before...currently looking at renting a larger vehicle (probably a Yukon XL or large Chevy Suburban) to make the drive.

Plan is to be on the road by 4 AM.  Bringing "supplies" (food, drinks, etc) with us so the only stops will be bathroom and gas breaks.  Hoping to make it to Florida (from NW CT) before the date changes.


----------



## jacdolfin

We are also driving.  We will leave from Laredo, Texas in December for a DisneyWorld Christmas suprise for the kids.  I was hoping to find cheap airfare but with gas prices going up dont think that will happen, but anything is possible .  Jetblue/SW/Allegiant might stil come thru but if not its ok.  We have flown and driven before.  Leaving when kids get out of school for Christmas and driving 21 hours nonstop except for potty breaks and food.  Looking fwd to the World.


----------



## crazyredhead

We are driving for the first time also.  We are in Southern NH and we are traveling Easter weekend (ugh, just realized today that this means holiday traffic).  The plan at the moment is to leave NH at 6pm and drive to my sisters house in Hartford CT.  It will likely take 3 hours on the Mass Pike due to holiday traffic.  We will spend the night there and leave there at 3 or 4AM.  We will do the bulk of our driving on Saturday.  I would like to get to at least Savannah before stopping for the night.  We will finish the drive on Easter Sunday and hopefully to our rental home around lunch time.

Do this sound like a good plan?


----------



## disneylovin24

Taylor'sMom said:


> I posted thsi in the 2,000+ miles thread too, but figured I'd post ehre as well, in case different people can provide suggestions:
> 
> We (DH, 7-yr-old DD and myself) are driving from the Albany, NY area to Orlando in mid-April. We plan on leaving the Albany area around 5pm on a Friday and driving straight through, only stopping for gas and bathroom breaks. Were hoping this will get us into Orlando by 1pm. We are annual Orlando visitors but this will be our familys first time driving (EEK!). I have 2 questions, but would welcome any other comments as well.
> 1. Ive read many different suggestions for travelling south, but I was hoping someone from the Upstate NY area could give their 2 cents. Should we stick to I-95 as early and as long as possible, or do we need to avoid certain metropolitan areas? Given that were leaving at 5pm, I was hoping wed avoid traffic for much of the trip.
> 2. The only big meal we need to stop for is breakfast. Given our timeframe, where is it likely well be around 8-9am? Any suggestions for a place to eat? Nothing fancy, but decent food and a place to sit for a bit.
> Thanks in advance!



1) I am not from upstate but can throw a few things out there. On 95 the major cities pretty much stop after Richmond but even Richmond can be avoided easily along with DC, even though we have always found that no matter which way you go around DC you will find traffic. I think you should be fien on 95 considering when you are leaving. I can not offer any suggestions on when to get on it though, but I think I think you should be fine whereever. The best option is probably whereever it is most direct for you.

2) Cracker Barrels are really great! They are all over the place so whereever you are you will probably find one. The food is good and the country stores are so cute!


----------



## nesquik

Thanks for all the information... The drive is not far for us but i have friends who take the long drive down


----------



## disneylovin24

crazyredhead said:


> We are driving for the first time also.  We are in Southern NH and we are traveling Easter weekend (ugh, just realized today that this means holiday traffic).  The plan at the moment is to leave NH at 6pm and drive to my sisters house in Hartford CT.  It will likely take 3 hours on the Mass Pike due to holiday traffic.  We will spend the night there and leave there at 3 or 4AM.  We will do the bulk of our driving on Saturday.  I would like to get to at least Savannah before stopping for the night.  We will finish the drive on Easter Sunday and hopefully to our rental home around lunch time.
> 
> Do this sound like a good plan?



We used to leave from about 1 hour south of Hartford at 4 am and got to Savannah around 8 that night. I think that is the best way to do the trip because you get a lot of driving done the first day but are barely driving at night and the second day you are 6 hours from Disney if that! We would usually leave Savannah around 8 in the morning and usually got to Disney between 1 and 2. So, I think it sounds like a good plan. I don't know too much about day before easter traffic but I know that once you get south of DC you really should not experience traffic. Richmond is the only major city on 95 south of there, but it can be easily avoided and besides that you should expereince no problems in the Carolinas.


----------



## floreksa

We were originally planning on leaving around 3am from W.MA going around the NY-DC corridor.  Now DH is talking about maybe leaving at 9pm and driving through the night.  Any tips on night driving?  I've never been a good night driver (not that I plan on driving anyway), but I'm a little nervous about it.

DH, years ago, did multiple 6 hour round trip to VT to pick up his friend - leaving at 9-10pm and getting back around 3-4am.


----------



## pilferk

crazyredhead said:


> We are driving for the first time also.  We are in Southern NH and we are traveling Easter weekend (ugh, just realized today that this means holiday traffic).  The plan at the moment is to leave NH at 6pm and drive to my sisters house in Hartford CT.  It will likely take 3 hours on the Mass Pike due to holiday traffic.  We will spend the night there and leave there at 3 or 4AM.  We will do the bulk of our driving on Saturday.  I would like to get to at least Savannah before stopping for the night.  We will finish the drive on Easter Sunday and hopefully to our rental home around lunch time.
> 
> Do this sound like a good plan?



We're about an hour north and west of Hartford.  It typically takes us about 18-20 hours of "on the road" time to get from home to Disney hotel.

Leaving early Saturday morning, you should be through NYC (assuming you're going to take 95 through NYC...we avoid that route) before most of the heavy holiday traffic starts.

DC, on the other hand, might be dicey.  You'll be hitting it probably right around 11 AM (maybe just before).  Usually weekends are manageable on the Beltway, but THAT weekend in DC is kinda nuts.  There's a LOT of stuff that goes on for the holiday, like the White House egg hunt, etc, in and around DC.  I've gone INTO DC the Saturday before Easter...and traffic was not fun.


----------



## pilferk

floreksa said:


> We were originally planning on leaving around 3am from W.MA going around the NY-DC corridor.  Now DH is talking about maybe leaving at 9pm and driving through the night.  Any tips on night driving?  I've never been a good night driver (not that I plan on driving anyway), but I'm a little nervous about it.
> 
> DH, years ago, did multiple 6 hour round trip to VT to pick up his friend - leaving at 9-10pm and getting back around 3-4am.



I've left from northwestern CT at about 2 PM, end around NYC (via 84/684/287/Garden State Parkway, then BACK to 95), and hit DC just as the evening rush is finishing up.  From Western MA, if you leave around 1 PM, you could probably do the same thing.  Not AS much night time driving.  If we go straight through, we make it to Florida (depending on the trip and the age of my kids....and their need for bathroom stops) sometime between 9 AM and noon.  Alternately, we've stopped in Northern N.C. (exit 158 has good lodging options!) for the night....stopping just after 10 PM.


----------



## Captain Hook

Driving down in April from Fairfield County, hope to leave by 4am on Saturday. This way we make it through the NYC and DC traffic by 9am. Stop in Virginia for breakfast and stay over in Santee, SC. Should hit Santee by 5pm, if we fee up to it maybe push on into GA. Then we could be in Disney by 2pm Sunday


----------



## RS123

We're driving from Toronto to Florida, departing tomorrow, Sunday March 27 and would like to travel the I-77 and I-79 route for the first time.  However, I've read some postings that caution avoiding the 77 & 79 route in bad weather, and instead using 1-75.  A few weeks ago we used I-75 and the traffic was very bad most of the way. Apparently 77 & 79 is less travelled by trucks which would mean less traffic.  We'd like to try the 77-79 route but the forecast is for precipitation in Virginia (snow I presume) for Sunday.  Any tips or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mtsarnacki

Regardless of route we have found it best to break for over night rather than driving straight thru.


----------



## kidd_freeper

Taylor'sMom said:


> I posted thsi in the 2,000+ miles thread too, but figured I'd post ehre as well, in case different people can provide suggestions:
> 
> We (DH, 7-yr-old DD and myself) are driving from the Albany, NY area to Orlando in mid-April. We plan on leaving the Albany area around 5pm on a Friday and driving straight through, only stopping for gas and bathroom breaks. Were hoping this will get us into Orlando by 1pm. We are annual Orlando visitors but this will be our familys first time driving (EEK!). I have 2 questions, but would welcome any other comments as well.
> 1. Ive read many different suggestions for travelling south, but I was hoping someone from the Upstate NY area could give their 2 cents. Should we stick to I-95 as early and as long as possible, or do we need to avoid certain metropolitan areas? Given that were leaving at 5pm, I was hoping wed avoid traffic for much of the trip. Sticking to I-95 is the best plan, but if you leave at 5pm you might hit the end of NYC rush hour.
> 2. The only big meal we need to stop for is breakfast. Given our timeframe, where is it likely well be around 8-9am? Any suggestions for a place to eat? Nothing fancy, but decent food and a place to sit for a bit.
> Thanks in advance!


We drove from Hartford (sort of close to Albany) to Jacksonville (straight through) last July 4 weekend, and we'll be doing it again this year.

1. If you leave at 5pm, your worst traffic will be in New York. You are probably familiar with NYC/Jersey rush hour traffic. Since you'll be in DC around 11:30 pm,  you should be fine. 

2. I'm not sure where you'll be at 8-9am. However, I strongly recommend that you invest in a GPS. I have a Garmin Nuvi 265T - and it has the locations of where restaurants are along the route (and the stuff along I-95 is pretty complete). It also will (most of the time) re-route you to avoid heavy traffic. If you have this, or a similar device, you can pick a place to eat on the fly.


----------



## JoeScro

I love going to Disney World with the family, we all pack up our Rv and head down for a week vacation.


----------



## BigPetey

crazyredhead said:


> We are driving for the first time also.  We are in Southern NH and we are traveling Easter weekend (ugh, just realized today that this means holiday traffic).  The plan at the moment is to leave NH at 6pm and drive to my sisters house in Hartford CT.  It will likely take 3 hours on the Mass Pike due to holiday traffic.  We will spend the night there and leave there at 3 or 4AM.  We will do the bulk of our driving on Saturday.  I would like to get to at least Savannah before stopping for the night.  We will finish the drive on Easter Sunday and hopefully to our rental home around lunch time.
> 
> Do this sound like a good plan?



Here's a tip that could save you some valuable time. Get off the Mass Pike @ Exit 10 in Auburn(instead of Exit 9 in Sturbridge). Take Rt. 20 West....it runs parallel to the pike. There are traffic lights, etc, but you can travel 40-50 mph, rather than bumper-to-bumper. Those same 10 miles can take 2-3 hours on the pike, if you hit it at the wrong time. When you get into Sturbridge, there is a left exit for 84 West towards Hartford.

Take it from a local, that section of the Mass Pike is off limits on ANY weekend, nevermind a holiday!!


----------



## alenushka

Hello, I have just discovered this thread . Lots of helpful information, thank you all!
Is there a thread where people post traffic info as they drive to Orlando? I thought with today's Technology (phones, i-pads, etc) plus free wi-fi in so many places, would be great to read it and post on it for others when we drive to Orlando next week...


----------



## kgleine

we are driving from cleveland ohio, if you took i77 all the way down to s. carolina, how much were the tolls? it doesnt say, and i am not sure where to find that info... thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## kerry34

BigPetey said:


> Here's a tip that could save you some valuable time. Get off the Mass Pike @ Exit 10 in Auburn(instead of Exit 9 in Sturbridge). Take Rt. 20 West....it runs parallel to the pike. There are traffic lights, etc, but you can travel 40-50 mph, rather than bumper-to-bumper. Those same 10 miles can take 2-3 hours on the pike, if you hit it at the wrong time. When you get into Sturbridge, there is a left exit for 84 West towards Hartford.
> 
> Take it from a local, that section of the Mass Pike is off limits on ANY weekend, nevermind a holiday!!



I totally agree!!  I am from the area as well and the holiday traffic can be a nightmare!!


----------



## MoTo Squad

We will be driving down next Friday from Maryland (DC area).  We plan on leaving around 6pm and driving straight through.   The hope is that DS (7) and DD (7) will fall asleep around 10pm and sleep until we get to Florida in the am.

 Any idea how long it "really" takes --- mapquest says 14 hours, but that is on 95...which I know is notorious around the Richmond area. (We drive to Charleston every summer and it usually takes us 12 hrs)

Does anyone know if 14 hrs DC - WDW is accurate?

Any suggestion for an alternative route?


----------



## Bri1121

dawz1026 said:


> We drive yearly from Long Island NY- We found the best way to do it is leave Saturday morning around 6am. We arrive in Jacksonville usually between 7-9pm and kick back and have dinner and when we wake up we are only 2 hrs away! This is the best way since we do not lose sleep.wake to early or drive at night. We do 6 nights and then spend day 7 visiting resorts,dtd and enjoy things one last time then we start driving back home after 5. It saves on the hotel fee,we lose no time at wdw and we drive back sat get home sun or drive staright through depending on traffic.



We are driving from NJ and are planning on leaving the same time- 6am. Since you do this a lot - have any tips? How is the traffic in DC and the Carolinas? We thought we get into at least Georgia but you make all the way to Florida!! Would love any advice! Thx


----------



## happily single

MeMomof3 said:


> Leaving ME (south of Portland) on 4/15. Need to check in at WDW POR on 4/16. We have 3 kiddos (ages 3,5 and 8). Wondering which route would be best and where to stop. The kids are usually good travelers and will sleep well in the car. DH and I are okay with leaving home around 1 or 2 am if needed to get as far as possible on day 1. Would like minimal driving on day 2. Should we leave on the 15th at 1 or 2 am, or leave on the 14th early afternoon and make it as far as possible...? First time drivers and need all the help I can get.



I'm leaving in the 15th also, but from RI.  From what I've read on these Boards I'm going to try to avoid Route 95 through NYC/NJ and take Route 81 or 77 (or both.  I'm sooo confused) and then hooking up with Route 95 somewhere

Last year we left RI about 3:00 a.m. and arrived in Fayetville, NC about 2:30 p.m. after many many stops.  Fayetville has plenty of nice hotels.  I kick myself for not travelling just a bit further.  But the kids (dd12, ds11 and ds6) had enough for one day.  The next morning we left Fayetville about 7:00 a.m. ish, hit South of the Border for breakfast-We were the only ones there and now I know why.  Again, numerous stops and made it to Orlando by about 2:30 p.m.


----------



## kidd_freeper

I-81 through Virginia is a popular way for those in the Northeast to get to WDW. The following WILL affect your drive:
 = = = 






*Proceed with caution I-81 section headed for more than 2 years of road work
*

One of the most challenging stretches of Interstate 81 in Southwest Virginia is about to get even more precarious.

Crews have begun widening the Christiansburg Mountain pass from two to three lanes in the southbound direction.

Highway officials are committed to keeping traffic moving safely during the massive digging and blasting project but have found it necessary to close long sections of the right shoulder over a 5-mile stretch. Both lanes are expected to stay open for most of the construction, scheduled to last two and a half years.

The section of highway brings 23,000 southbound motorists a day over hills and around curves. Driving alongside concrete barricades that separate work crews from traffic will add to the challenge.

Barriers have already reduced the right shoulder to little more than the width needed for rumble strips. The left shoulder is already that narrow.

Although several turnouts are planned, drivers will have less room for error.

"It's going to be a nightmare," said Buck Blevins, an instructor at New River Valley Driving School in Christiansburg.

"If somebody breaks down or there's a wreck, it's going to shut the whole highway down," he said.

Plus, the driving experience will change, he said. 

Some motorists are going to get the closed-in feeling that comes from having a short wall a few feet away, fraying nerves.

Unlike in Rockbridge County, where the speed limit has been cut to 55 mph because of a similar project, this stretch of I-81 will remain posted at 65 mph. 

Officials will revisit the limit if needed, said Heidi Underwood, a spokeswoman for the Virginia Department of Transportation.

"Safety of the traveling public and the safety of the teams on the job is a very high priority," Underwood said.

This is a safety project, in fact, and one of the outcomes will be massive shoulders.

(Read more at http://www.roanoke.com/news/nrv/wb/282956)


----------



## Marando4

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sawhiskey

I normally drive down from South Jersey. I normally leave here by 3am sharp and can get to WDW by 4-5pm. I don't really stop and eat or stretch its mostly get gas and keep on moving. I feel the real trick is to get thru the DC area ASAP the highway is normally empty thru most of VA, SC, NC and builds up as you get into GA and FL. The earlier you leave the better.

Someone mentioned driving around Richmond and there is and alternate loop that goes around the city. There are plenty of signs forewarning you and showing you the loop.

My favorite road stops are Santee, SC Best Western( ~90$) and Savanahh Gateway, GA Best Western(~60). I have had great service and rooms at both spots.


----------



## job09

Just got back last night.  We drove down from Chicago to WDW 4-15.  We drove through a hail storm/tornado watch in GA.  We woke up to tornado sirens going off in Macon Ga.  Once we got to Orlando gorgeous weather.  We left Chicago at 4am drove to Macon got in around 5pm stayed at the Best Western nice, clean had 2 beds and a pull out couch, free breakfast including make your own waffles and an indoor pool that the kids blew off steam from the ride in.  We left the next morning got to Bay Lake Towers at 2 and our room wasn't ready until 3.  We stayed a few days at the beach so the ride back was from Vero Beach, left at 3am drove to Caryville TN (13hrs) and stayed at the great family owned Hampton Inn (very nice, on a lake overlooking the smokey mountains) another free breakfast.  We left at 9am and were home to Chicago 4pm.  No traffic, no delays (except the hailstorm in GA.  freaky, couldn't see the car in front of us!)  Good luck to all drivers have a safe journey!


----------



## floreksa

So I was looking for hotels for our stop hopefully somewhere in SC and realized (when all the hotels were booked) that there's a race at Darlington on the 7th (qualifying & smaller races on the 6th).

I'm hoping we can make it to Santee - seems to be far enough away to still have plenty of hotels open.

Any ideas on time from basically Hartford, CT to Santee, SC?  Mapquest says 14.  We'll be driving overnight - leaving MA (on CT border) probably around 9pm.


----------



## JoeScro

Wow short drive at 10hours to Orlando. I hate to see what a long trip would be for you.


----------



## Captain Hook

floreksa said:


> So I was looking for hotels for our stop hopefully somewhere in SC and realized (when all the hotels were booked) that there's a race at Darlington on the 7th (qualifying & smaller races on the 6th).
> 
> I'm hoping we can make it to Santee - seems to be far enough away to still have plenty of hotels open.
> 
> Any ideas on time from basically Hartford, CT to Santee, SC?  Mapquest says 14.  We'll be driving overnight - leaving MA (on CT border) probably around 9pm.



You should have no problem making Santee in 13-14 hours, depending how you drive and rest stop you may take. We drove down from Ffld county and hit Santee in 12 1/2 hours


----------



## erika wayfarer

Thank you for sharing this link. For people who's bad with directions, like me speaking, they would need a guide like this. It's good that the site shows tips and some insights about traveling to Disney World, Florida. 
Usually, I rent a car each time I travel. For one reason, I'm bad with directions. But even though I get a driver, it doesn't mean that I'm safe with it. I still have to be aware where the driver takes me. This guide (link) serves as my tool from now on. Great use for me knowing that my family loves to travel and visit Disney!


----------



## JDBB

I'm from Philly, and I've always loved the drive down the Delmarva penninsula to VA.  Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel is great!  If I were to drive, I would try that way, if only to get off of I95 for a few hours.  Once you hit Norfolk, cut back west to 95.  Traffic on this route has improved over the years with road improvements.  I drive to the outer banks every summer.


----------



## WheelCEO

i got a speeding ticket on sunday.. after you go through the magic kingdom gates, and go on that road towards the polynesian/contemp/wilderness.. they were sitting there doing laser. nabbed me and about 5 other people just in the time i was having my ticket written.


----------



## Villains_Rock

kgleine said:


> we are driving from cleveland ohio, if you took i77 all the way down to s. carolina, how much were the tolls? it doesnt say, and i am not sure where to find that info... thanks!!!!!!!



We are taking the same route...curious also. I only found a couple of websites that listed tolls in specific area WV (Beckley Area). I wish there were more specific info on this...


----------



## BalooHoo

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kgleine View Post
> we are driving from cleveland ohio, if you took i77 all the way down to s. carolina, how much were the tolls? it doesnt say, and i am not sure where to find that info... thanks!!!!!!!
> 
> We are taking the same route...curious also. I only found a couple of websites that listed tolls in specific area WV (Beckley Area). I wish there were more specific info on this...



I don't know about the beginning of your route, but there are no tolls at all on I-77 from Virginia until it ends in South Carolina.


----------



## RachaelRol

Hi- we are traveling from NJ on August 12th to Fort Lauderdale then back to Disney on August 16th.  We will be leaving after work and driving to Maryland for an overnight with my mom and leave around 4 am on the 13th.

I would like to take a scenic route to Florida from Maryland. We drive down yearly. These are our details: 

DH- 38
Me - 37
DS - 10
Max and Ruby - 16 months, Ruby will be 1 on this trip. They are not humans, but our dogs, Lhasas who will be checking into Best Friends when we check into the Yacht Club.

We always drive straight down 95 and stay in GA or SC depending on our mood. We'd like to take a more scenic view to Fort Lauderdale and then the most direct way to Disney.

What would you recommend?

Thanks!!

Rachael


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

This area is notorious for catching speeders. It not unusal to see 5-6 sheriff cars parked there just wait for those speeders. 
Did not see any last week though. 



WheelCEO said:


> i got a speeding ticket on sunday.. after you go through the magic kingdom gates, and go on that road towards the polynesian/contemp/wilderness.. they were sitting there doing laser. nabbed me and about 5 other people just in the time i was having my ticket written.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Rachel have you used Best Friends before? We took a tour this past Monday and OMG what a nice place. Your dogs may not want to leave. They have tv's for dogs, bed time stories. 



RachaelRol said:


> Hi- we are traveling from NJ on August 12th to Fort Lauderdale then back to Disney on August 16th.  We will be leaving after work and driving to Maryland for an overnight with my mom and leave around 4 am on the 13th.
> 
> I would like to take a scenic route to Florida from Maryland. We drive down yearly. These are our details:
> 
> DH- 38
> Me - 37
> DS - 10
> Max and Ruby - 16 months, Ruby will be 1 on this trip. They are not humans, but our dogs, Lhasas who will be checking into Best Friends when we check into the Yacht Club.
> 
> We always drive straight down 95 and stay in GA or SC depending on our mood. We'd like to take a more scenic view to Fort Lauderdale and then the most direct way to Disney.
> 
> What would you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Rachael


----------



## RachaelRol

@Shelly- This will be their first time boarding.  I am really excited about it.  I'm glad they let customers tour. I am happier and more at ease having them near by.


----------



## vic'sDisney6

We always drive S. I95 from Jersey. It gets pretty boaring.  Anyone have a good alt?


----------



## jasko5990

vic'sDisney6 said:


> We always drive S. I95 from Jersey. It gets pretty boaring.  Anyone have a good alt?



If driving time is not an issue, take the ferry from Cape May across the Delaware Bay to Lewes, Delaware.  Then take Rt 9 (west?) to Rt 13 south and cross the Chesapeake Bay Bridge into Virginia.  From there either make your way west along Rt 58 to get back onto I-95, or continue south on Rt 17, hugging the coastal areas amd passing through Charleston, SC, until you reach I-95 just north of Savannah, GA.

We ventured off I-95 along Rt 58 in Va one year on the way home, crossing the Bay Bridge & then continuing north on Rt 13 until reaching I-95.  That detour added an additional two hours of driving time to our normal route taking I-95 all the way to I-476 just south of Philadelphia.  I have no idea how much time the Rt 17 route will add to a trip, but I've heard it is a nice scenic drive.


----------



## workinmom

We are driving for the 1st time this year just to save a little extra $$. We are leaving from MD's Eastern Shore on Aug 5. We are going to drive until we feel like quitting. I figure we will get to at least Brunswick, GA but maybe further. Our teens are 19 & 16 so we do have 4 drivers. If we leave at 4 am, will that put us in DC right at rush hour? If not DC, I'm afraid we may hit traffic at Richmond. We were going to leave at 6 am, but my kids are now talking about going all the way & staying around DTD on Fri night. We check into CSR on the 6th. Any thoughts?


----------



## jasko5990

workinmom said:


> We are driving for the 1st time this year just to save a little extra $$. We are leaving from MD's Eastern Shore on Aug 5. We are going to drive until we feel like quitting. I figure we will get to at least Brunswick, GA but maybe further. Our teens are 19 & 16 so we do have 4 drivers. If we leave at 4 am, will that put us in DC right at rush hour? If not DC, I'm afraid we may hit traffic at Richmond. We were going to leave at 6 am, but my kids are now talking about going all the way & staying around DTD on Fri night. We check into CSR on the 6th. Any thoughts?



I've been on I-95 approaching D.C. at 6:00 am and have been slowed by a lot of traffic.  We now always hit that area at about 3:00 am and sail through without any delays, and also make it through Richmond well before the morning rush hour starts.  As far as driving straight through I think you can easily make it with four drivers.  When we drive down I basically go Commando (driving that is), usually only needing a 30 min power nap after breakfast due to the food coma.  Our trip (including stops for food, gas, and restrooms) takes about 15-1/2 hours and we usually arrive at our resort around 3:30 pm with no traffic issues except fro a short delay on I-4 between Universal & WDW.


----------



## youcansmellit

I am driving down from the Boston area. I like to have the second day of our drive be a lot shorter then the first. I have had the worst luck with hotels in the past. Can someone suggest a place to stay off 95 in South Carolina or Gorgia area? I'm just looking for rest. Clean and cheap are the most importent.


----------



## Captain Hook

youcansmellit said:


> I am driving down from the Boston area. I like to have the second day of our drive be a lot shorter then the first. I have had the worst luck with hotels in the past. Can someone suggest a place to stay off 95 in South Carolina or Gorgia area? I'm just looking for rest. Clean and cheap are the most importent.



You can stay in Santee SC, which has some nice hotels. I believe they all offer breakfast and the room prices are all reasonable. If you can push on for another hour of driving, try the GA Gateway. I believe its about 3 exits into GA. They have allot of hotels, gas stations, and food options right along side the highway.


----------



## youcansmellit

Captain Hook said:


> You can stay in Santee SC, which has some nice hotels. I believe they all offer breakfast and the room prices are all reasonable. If you can push on for another hour of driving, try the GA Gateway. I believe its about 3 exits into GA. They have allot of hotels, gas stations, and food options right along side the highway.




Thank you, I will check that out now.


----------



## jasko5990

youcansmellit said:


> I am driving down from the Boston area. I like to have the second day of our drive be a lot shorter then the first. I have had the worst luck with hotels in the past. Can someone suggest a place to stay off 95 in South Carolina or Gorgia area? I'm just looking for rest. Clean and cheap are the most importent.



There are several Marriott brand hotels and a Hilton Garden Inn off exit 160 around Florence, SC.  Although I've never stayed at any of these I've never had a bad experience at any of these brands.


----------



## curious788

Hey! I don't have to drive slow because I can't wait to get to the Disney and also there is no work in progress on the road.


----------



## nono

workinmom said:


> We are driving for the 1st time this year just to save a little extra $$. We are leaving from MD's Eastern Shore on Aug 5. We are going to drive until we feel like quitting. I figure we will get to at least Brunswick, GA but maybe further. Our teens are 19 & 16 so we do have 4 drivers. If we leave at 4 am, will that put us in DC right at rush hour? If not DC, I'm afraid we may hit traffic at Richmond. We were going to leave at 6 am, but my kids are now talking about going all the way & staying around DTD on Fri night. We check into CSR on the 6th. Any thoughts?



Why not consider shooting all the way down the Delmarva and skip DC altogether?  

ETA: I see you're pretty far up in MD, so never mind!


----------



## DJFan88

youcansmellit said:


> I am driving down from the Boston area. I like to have the second day of our drive be a lot shorter then the first. I have had the worst luck with hotels in the past. Can someone suggest a place to stay off 95 in South Carolina or Gorgia area? I'm just looking for rest. Clean and cheap are the most importent.



I think we stayed in Savannah (from Western Mass.), lt was right off the highway at the Best Western.  As far as I'm concerned I can always trust a Best Western.  Nothing Fancy, and a little noisy but fine for what we needed (family w/kids).  The doors are where you just pull your car up to your room, so we just work out of our car, since we're just looking for a quick sleep, meal and showers. Also, it has a Denny's.  No ressies, just popped in, about 8:30 pm.  No problem with occupancy (August).  Also, gave us a coupon for each of us to get a free breakfast at the Denny's which is inside it.  I said, well we're leaving real early (since we leave at like 2:30 am -3 am to avoid traffic) and she said "well, just go have your free breakfast now, for supper, as it is a 24 hour Denny's.  So we were happy and fed, and rested and arrived at CSR at like 8:30 am or maybe even a little earlier, getting through Jacksonville traffic. (I just hate the Jacksonville construction twists and turns at rush hour!).

Just to mention it, the way back is a little tricky with traffic, but we find if we leave early enough we can get to Richmond, VA and stop (again) at the Best Western there and leave early enough the next morning to get by (some) fo the traffic, like DC and MD.  Still hit the NJ turnpike traffic though.


----------



## queendarvet

jasko5990 said:


> I've been on I-95 approaching D.C. at 6:00 am and have been slowed by a lot of traffic.  We now always hit that area at about 3:00 am and sail through without any delays, and also make it through Richmond well before the morning rush hour starts.  As far as driving straight through I think you can easily make it with four drivers.  When we drive down I basically go Commando (driving that is), usually only needing a 30 min power nap after breakfast due to the food coma.  Our trip (including stops for food, gas, and restrooms) takes about 15-1/2 hours and we usually arrive at our resort around 3:30 pm with no traffic issues except fro a short delay on I-4 between Universal & WDW.



Exactly what we did last week.  Left at midnight and sailed through DC and Richmond.  Didn't hit any traffic until I4 west of Orlando but it also was pouring rain which didn't help.  Didn't like the drive though, too many drivers strolling along the left lane.  It gets aggravating after a while!


----------



## louey

Can anyone recommend a hotel in Jacksonville off of I-95?  We will be driving August 13th, on past visits we have stayed overnight in Brunswick, GA but wanted to get closer.  Also how long will the drive be from Jacksonville to DW?  Thanks for your help


----------



## PrincessMom4

louey said:


> Can anyone recommend a hotel in Jacksonville off of I-95?  We will be driving August 13th, on past visits we have stayed overnight in Brunswick, GA but wanted to get closer.  Also how long will the drive be from Jacksonville to DW?  Thanks for your help



Get off  at Phillips Hwy and there is a Super 8 there that is/was (haven't been there in a year or so) OR go to a Microtel. They are always clean.


----------



## leitadisneyfan

Hi my parents are driving to WDW the last week of Sept without stopping.  Well only for gas and bathroom.  They are leaving on a Friday around 3pm  from Phila area I believe they are taking 95.  Does anyone know how long it shoul take them and what are their chances of running into traffic in DC?


----------



## csharpwv

leitadisneyfan said:


> Hi my parents are driving to WDW the last week of Sept without stopping.  Well only for gas and bathroom.  They are leaving on a Friday around 3pm  from Phila area I believe they are taking 95.  Does anyone know how long it shoul take them and what are their chances of running into traffic in DC?



They WILL hit traffic in Baltimore and in DC. They would be better off leaving earlier in the day or later at night.

We left from north central WV once at around 11:00pm and made it to Wilderness Lodge right around 3:00-4:00pm for check-in. We stopped for a few short naps here and there, and for potty breaks, and for breakfast and lunch.

We felt like we made excellent time, broke the drive up enough to be comfortable, and added an extra night at WDW to our trip! We had planned to leave early the next morning and stay 1/2 way at a hotel - but I really got the 'bug' to leave - and we did!

It was a GREAT drive, didn't hit morning or evening rush hour traffic... ANYWHERE!

If I were them, I would definitely change my departure time!


----------



## tripletots

louey said:


> Can anyone recommend a hotel in Jacksonville off of I-95?  We will be driving August 13th, on past visits we have stayed overnight in Brunswick, GA but wanted to get closer.  Also how long will the drive be from Jacksonville to DW?  Thanks for your help



I can't recommend a hotel in Jacksonville as we always drive an extra 30 minutes and stay in St. Augustine in the historic area (Holiday Inn Historic).
St. Augustine is 2 hours away from Orlando SO...to answer your question..........Jacksonville should be about 2 1/2 hours to Orlando.


----------



## DJFan88

tripletots said:


> I can't recommend a hotel in Jacksonville as we always drive an extra 30 minutes and stay in St. Augustine in the historic area (Holiday Inn Historic).
> St. Augustine is 2 hours away from Orlando SO...to answer your question..........Jacksonville should be about 2 1/2 hours to Orlando.



I would tend to 2nd that motion, or would avoid staying in Jacksonville, if possible.


----------



## louey

DJFan88 said:


> I would tend to 2nd that motion, or would avoid staying in Jacksonville, if possible.



Whats wrong with Jacksonville??  is it not a nice area?  Was thinking of staying at the Hyatt Place the hotel would be near the airport?


----------



## DJFan88

louey said:


> Whats wrong with Jacksonville??  is it not a nice area?  Was thinking of staying at the Hyatt Place the hotel would be near the airport?



I suppose everyone has there own opinions on this matter.  I just thought the other option was definetly something I would rather do.  My husband and I always dread even going through Jacksonville.  If you're asking if the area is safe, that I do not know.  There are some iffy looking sections however.  My main beef with that area is the congestion and the construction.


----------



## tripletots

louey said:


> Whats wrong with Jacksonville??  is it not a nice area?  Was thinking of staying at the Hyatt Place the hotel would be near the airport?



The Hyatt Place seemed to get decent reviews on tripadvisor.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...acksonville_Airport-Jacksonville_Florida.html


----------



## njmom47

leitadisneyfan said:


> Hi my parents are driving to WDW the last week of Sept without stopping.  Well only for gas and bathroom.  They are leaving on a Friday around 3pm  from Phila area I believe they are taking 95.  Does anyone know how long it shoul take them and what are their chances of running into traffic in DC?



We left Ocean county to head south (to Myrtle Beach) on a Friday after lunchtime and hit much much traffic through that area!!!  I agree..leave much earlier or later.


----------



## louey

tripletots said:


> The Hyatt Place seemed to get decent reviews on tripadvisor.
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...acksonville_Airport-Jacksonville_Florida.html



Thanks for the link to tripadvisor hopefully the Hotel will be nice, wondering if I should drive the extra and stay in St. Augustine


----------



## tripletots

louey said:


> Thanks for the link to tripadvisor hopefully the Hotel will be nice, wondering if I should drive the extra and stay in St. Augustine



Don't ask me!  I love St. Augustine.  The historic area is so beautiful, with a fort, horse draw carriages and great shops and places to eat.  

The historic area is about 15 minutes from the interstate.  But there are hotels/motels off the interstate.  You know there is a Disney outlet right off the interstate!

We are going August 19-28 and staying in St. Augustine and taking a day trip to Downtown Disney.
I can't wait.


----------



## louey

tripletots said:


> Don't ask me!  I love St. Augustine.  The historic area is so beautiful, with a fort, horse draw carriages and great shops and places to eat.
> 
> The historic area is about 15 minutes from the interstate.  But there are hotels/motels off the interstate.  You know there is a Disney outlet right off the interstate!
> 
> We are going August 19-28 and staying in St. Augustine and taking a day trip to Downtown Disney.
> I can't wait.



We may go to St. Augustine instead but honestly we are only going to eat and sleep get up early and get to DW ASAP


----------



## ksc37

tripletots said:


> Don't ask me!  I love St. Augustine.  The historic area is so beautiful, with a fort, horse draw carriages and great shops and places to eat.
> 
> The historic area is about 15 minutes from the interstate.  But there are hotels/motels off the interstate.  You know there is a Disney outlet right off the interstate!
> 
> We are going August 19-28 and staying in St. Augustine and taking a day trip to Downtown Disney.
> I can't wait.



Thanks for the glowing report on St. Augustine.  

I've talked my family into spending the night there on our drive down to WDW and having a nice relaxing dinner, then spending the next morning at the fort and probably the alligator farm (DS-8 is a huge fan of gators) and then drive to the Wilderness Lodge for a late afternoon arrival.  

Any hotels or restaurants that you recommend?


----------



## tripletots

ksc37 said:


> Thanks for the glowing report on St. Augustine.
> 
> I've talked my family into spending the night there on our drive down to WDW and having a nice relaxing dinner, then spending the next morning at the fort and probably the alligator farm (DS-8 is a huge fan of gators) and then drive to the Wilderness Lodge for a late afternoon arrival.
> 
> *Any hotels or restaurants that you recommend*?



We are staying off of I-95 near the outlets at a Holiday Inn Express and Suites, located on State Road.  It is one year old and it offers free breakfast.  It has great reviews on tripadivsor.com.  We got a rate of $79.05 through the Friends and Family deal.  

I hope this wasn't to confusing of a post.
The deal is on the Orlando Hotels and Attractions forum.  I'll include the link below.  The link is on Rupert P Puppenstein posts.  Look at the bottom of his posts and it will say Shelby and include a link to friends and family discount.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2270021&page=16

Hopefully this link will take you to Shelbys link.  You have to prepay and if you cancel you lose your money.  

You will be 15 minutes from the historic area, but it's worth a drive through.  We drive all the way from St. Augustine to Daytona Beach on A1A. (We hop on 1-95 to I-4 in Daytona just past the Daytona Speedway).  It's such a beautiful drive along the coast.  It's a must do for me.


----------



## MinMouse

louey said:


> Can anyone recommend a hotel in Jacksonville off of I-95?  We will be driving August 13th, on past visits we have stayed overnight in Brunswick, GA but wanted to get closer.  Also how long will the drive be from Jacksonville to DW?  Thanks for your help



Hey Neighbor! We are Delawareans too. We have stayed in Jacksonville several times on the drive down. We like the Wingate Inn off exit 344 of I95. If you feel like going further we have stayed several times at the La Quinta which is off exit 98 of I4 (and only a 30 mile drive to Disney!) We'll wave to you as we'll be on the way back home from Disney that weekend!


----------



## ksc37

tripletots said:


> We are staying off of I-95 near the outlets at a Holiday Inn Express and Suites, located on State Road.  It is one year old and it offers free breakfast.  It has great reviews on tripadivsor.com.  We got a rate of $79.05 through the Friends and Family deal.
> 
> I hope this wasn't to confusing of a post.
> The deal is on the Orlando Hotels and Attractions forum.  I'll include the link below.  The link is on Rupert P Puppenstein posts.  Look at the bottom of his posts and it will say Shelby and include a link to friends and family discount.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2270021&page=16
> 
> Hopefully this link will take you to Shelbys link.  You have to prepay and if you cancel you lose your money.
> 
> You will be 15 minutes from the historic area, but it's worth a drive through.  We drive all the way from St. Augustine to Daytona Beach on A1A. (We hop on 1-95 to I-4 in Daytona just past the Daytona Speedway).  It's such a beautiful drive along the coast.  It's a must do for me.



Thanks for the tip, I'll check it out!


----------



## louey

MinMouse said:


> Hey Neighbor! We are Delawareans too. We have stayed in Jacksonville several times on the drive down. We like the Wingate Inn off exit 344 of I95. If you feel like going further we have stayed several times at the La Quinta which is off exit 98 of I4 (and only a 30 mile drive to Disney!) We'll wave to you as we'll be on the way back home from Disney that weekend!



 Delaware   Thanks I will make a note of your suggestions.  We may end up going further we have in the past so thanks for the advice


----------



## DJFan88

louey said:


> Delaware   Thanks I will make a note of your suggestions.  We may end up going further we have in the past so thanks for the advice



Have you considered just going the rest of the way to Orlando?  Not sure of your timing but it's not really that far in comparison at that point.  When we are ahead of schedule we have arrived early and just stayed at the Comfort Inn on International Drive (there's always availability and it's not too expensive) and just wake up early and go get our KTTW at our resort.


----------



## louey

DJFan88 said:


> Have you considered just going the rest of the way to Orlando?  Not sure of your timing but it's not really that far in comparison at that point.  When we are ahead of schedule we have arrived early and just stayed at the Comfort Inn on International Drive (there's always availability and it's not too expensive) and just wake up early and go get our KTTW at our resort.



Thank You I will put this in my roadtrip notes   we drove in 2008 and just ended up driving straight through and stayed at the Dolphin.  If we end up getting too excited and drive the whole trip I will keep the Comfort Inn in mind.


----------



## workinmom

Ok, this might be a little off topic but we leave in 6 days & we have one more thing to organize. On our drive home we are planning to stop in Savannah for the night. I still haven't decided where to stay & I thought someone might have a suggestion. I would like to be in the historic area. I was leaning toward the Courtyard by Marriott but then I found a Holiday Inn Express on Bay St that has good reviews on Tripadvisor.  Any thoughts or suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Greenepona

ksc37 said:


> Thanks for the glowing report on St. Augustine.
> 
> I've talked my family into spending the night there on our drive down to WDW and having a nice relaxing dinner, then spending the next morning at the fort and probably the alligator farm (DS-8 is a huge fan of gators) and then drive to the Wilderness Lodge for a late afternoon arrival.
> 
> Any hotels or restaurants that you recommend?



I would recommend the Columbia for food. It fabulous. DBF and I will be staying in St Augustine on our way home from FW and will be dining here. 

On a separate note: What is the best route to skip Orlando Morning traffic? We will be leaving from Delaware around 5pm, and driving straight through to FW, only stopping for bathroom and snacks. We would be hitting Orlando traffic on I-4 between 7-9Am. what is the best route to go around that?


----------



## MinMouse

louey said:


> Delaware   Thanks I will make a note of your suggestions.  We may end up going further we have in the past so thanks for the advice



Drove straight through leaving Saturday July 30 at 2:52 a.m. Got to WDW at 7:45 p.m. Had one major backup south of Richmond. A terrible accident pretty much stopped traffic on I95. We sat for about 40 minutes. Traffic was heavy right at the WDW exits off I4. Other than that it was smooth sailing! And now we are in Disney!


----------



## ksc37

Greenepona said:


> I would recommend the Columbia for food. It fabulous. DBF and I will be staying in St Augustine on our way home from FW and will be dining here.
> 
> On a separate note: What is the best route to skip Orlando Morning traffic? We will be leaving from Delaware around 5pm, and driving straight through to FW, only stopping for bathroom and snacks. We would be hitting Orlando traffic on I-4 between 7-9Am. what is the best route to go around that?



Thanks for the suggestion.  I checked out their menu online and it looks good!


----------



## louey

MinMouse said:


> Drove straight through leaving Saturday July 30 at 2:52 a.m. Got to WDW at 7:45 p.m. Had one major backup south of Richmond. A terrible accident pretty much stopped traffic on I95. We sat for about 40 minutes. Traffic was heavy right at the WDW exits off I4. Other than that it was smooth sailing! And now we are in Disney!




Hope your having a great time.  We are soooo looking forward to our trip    We'll be hitting the road in less than two weeks


----------



## Poodie

workinmom said:


> Ok, this might be a little off topic but we leave in 6 days & we have one more thing to organize. On our drive home we are planning to stop in Savannah for the night. I still haven't decided where to stay & I thought someone might have a suggestion. I would like to be in the historic area. I was leaning toward the Courtyard by Marriott but then I found a Holiday Inn Express on Bay St that has good reviews on Tripadvisor.  Any thoughts or suggestions?
> Thanks in advance.



We stop off in Savannah on our way home also.... We have always stayed at the Comfort Suites Savannah North in Port Wentworth.  It's really nice... and not too pricey either.  It's right off of 95 too... so super easy and convenient!


----------



## DJFan88

Poodie said:


> We stop off in Savannah on our way home also.... We have always stayed at the Comfort Suites Savannah North in Port Wentworth.  It's really nice... and not too pricey either.  It's right off of 95 too... so super easy and convenient!



Agree that is a good place to stop.  We weren't looking for any historic or anything, just a cheap but decent place to crash with our kids.  My motto is that I can always go with a Best Western, so that is what we did, right off the highway.  Yes it was noisy, but we were beat and slept.  They also gave us a free supper (which was actually breakfast) at the Denny's which is inside the hotel.  We get right back on the highway super early (we're the crazies that leave hotels at like 2:30 or 3 am to avoid traffic in FLA. )  Needless to say, checked in at CSR by like 8:30 am or something.  
Next time, maybe we'll try the Comfort Suites you're suggesting.


----------



## 2002Disneybride

We are driving from Ocean County NJ next Wednesday. It will be myself and DH, our three boys (7,4,1) and our 16 week old puppy Matilda who is staying at Best Friends WDW.
So...I have read through this thread, the 2000 +driving thread and I am so on the fence about where to stop-because there is no driving straight with my crew. I think I find the ideal place, and then I go to read reviews and there are some awful reviews! I know that you can have a different experience than someone else, but I am wondering about my choices now!

We figure on driving about 10 1/2 the first day (give or take) I would like to get to either Santee or Walterboro because I am not sure we can get to Brunswick Ga which seems to be another popular stop.
I am narrowing it down ( I THINK!) to Comfort Suites-Port Wentworth, Sleep in Walterboro...I have read so many reviews, so many websites-my head is spinning!

If anyone has a go-to chain hotel or a recommendation-I would really love it.


----------



## disneyfan55

We live in Central NJ and have stayed at the days Inn in Piort wentworth GA quite a few times both driving to WDW and coming home


----------



## 2002Disneybride

disneyfan55 said:


> We live in Central NJ and have stayed at the days Inn in Piort wentworth GA quite a few times both driving to WDW and coming home



I booked Sleep Inn in Walterboro... the days inn in port wentworth looks nice but they don't allow doggies! Thanks for the reply though, disneyfan55


----------



## Jrabbit910

Looking to drive for the first time from NY w/ kids 4,2,1... has anyone drove w/ kids around this age? If so what are your suggestions for leaving time & stopping? 

And one more question for anyone... how much have u saved in driving? Was it a big difference then flying? 
TYSM!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Jrabbit910 said:


> Looking to drive for the first time from NY w/ kids 4,2,1... has anyone drove w/ kids around this age? If so what are your suggestions for leaving time & stopping?
> 
> And one more question for anyone... how much have u saved in driving? Was it a big difference then flying?
> TYSM!



I have driven with 4 kids at that time were (8,4, 2 and 9months) oh and my oldest is autistic. We love the comfort of driving because we ahve control of our journey. We want to stop (or need to) we can and our not restricted. We can pretty much take what we want with us. For us flying out of Syracuse we are looking at 300 per person (x number of people over 2) Driving our van it cost us $500 round trip. We don't have a weight restrictions (to a point-without weighing down my van...lol). Kids have their movies to watch or toys to play with. I always have lots of good snacks.


----------



## nono

My children are 7 & 4, and they love riding in the van "all day." 

We generally max out at about 12 waking hours, so either we stop at a hotel or we drive overnight hours, so their maximum awake time isn't greater than 12 hours.  

In the early hours of being awake, my kids are content to just sit and zone to music.  I don't push entertainment at that point.  I give them drinks and breakfast, then plan for a rest stop.  After using the facilities, we do about 10 min worth of races at the rest areas.   This usually means after getting back in the car, almost 1/2 hour of "recap" of the race from my kids, giggling and laughing, so again, I don't push any entertainment. As their conversation starts to wane, I suggest an audiobook.  I try to have one that's about 1 - 1 1/2 hrs in length.  

After that, we get out the crayons and color, do mazes, etc. I give them another drink.  We redo the rest-stop scenario.   Another discussion ensues about the glory that was had (or not) in the races. 

I bring along 1 beautifully illustrated book, and bring it out now.  I read the story and we ooh and ahhh over the illustrations, passing the book around.   After we read the book, I hand over the pipe cleaners and the kids go nuts sculpting with them. 

We have a late lunch. Rest stop w/races again.  I declare nap time.  They will knock out for about 30-45 min.  After their nap, the DVDs are put on.  And they can veg for the rest of the trip. 

For us at this point, it isn't about cost. We actually have fun doing the drive.


----------



## Jrabbit910

PrincessMom4 said:


> .



Thanks so much.  My oldest is on the spectrum too! This would be our very first LONG distance trip we take and I do not have a clue if its a good idea or a bad idea! My DH is all about the road trip but he makes me do all the driving around here because he claims he does it too much at work! so guess whos gonna be driving there most of the trip! LOL I am just nervous about the kids part & if we were to stop I wouldnt even know where is a good place to stop! Any suggestions with that?!?!? Or do I try and drive straight thru? 



nono said:


> My children are 7 & 4, and they love riding in the van "all day."
> Thanks so much for responding!
> So you do a straight run? It sounds like a good time that your having! Im just gonna drive w/ u guys!!! LOL ...  I am so up in the air about driving vs flying. My DH is all about road trips but hes never done it w/ kids before! So I dont know how he will handle the road trip either!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Jrabbit910, when are you leaving?? You can join us. We've done this almost a dozen times driving with kids so we know the stops. I would recommended stopping in Virginia or North Carolina for the night. Then its another 10hrs straight drive to Orlando. If you can stop again I would, not sure of your check-in dates.


----------



## tripletots

have dropped to 3.23 at our local Sheetz and Costco is 3.20.  We are in Midlothian which is a suburb of Richmond.  We aren't near I-95.  Does anyone know how the prices are from Virginia to Florida?  Especially the Hess in Disney?  Just trying to budget.  We leave on the 19th and when I first starting planning this trip it was going to be well over $400 (Toyota Sequoia).  I just hope it's come down a lot.

8/14/11 Gas prices have dropped to $3.19.  However we just came back from the Va. Beach area and prices there were around $3.47-3.57.


----------



## njmom47

2002Disneybride said:


> We are driving from Ocean County NJ next Wednesday. It will be myself and DH, our three boys (7,4,1) and our 16 week old puppy Matilda who is staying at Best Friends WDW.
> So...I have read through this thread, the 2000 +driving thread and I am so on the fence about where to stop-because there is no driving straight with my crew. I think I find the ideal place, and then I go to read reviews and there are some awful reviews! I know that you can have a different experience than someone else, but I am wondering about my choices now!
> 
> We figure on driving about 10 1/2 the first day (give or take) I would like to get to either Santee or Walterboro because I am not sure we can get to Brunswick Ga which seems to be another popular stop.
> I am narrowing it down ( I THINK!) to Comfort Suites-Port Wentworth, Sleep in Walterboro...I have read so many reviews, so many websites-my head is spinning!
> 
> If anyone has a go-to chain hotel or a recommendation-I would really love it.



My mom has driven back and forth to and from Fl (west coast)/Ocean county with 27 lb Smokey the cat and said she has found pet-friendly hotels in both Santee and Walterboro.  If you do a Google search for "pet friendly hotels in XXX, SC" you should be able to find them.


----------



## louey

We just got back on Sunday, Aug 21st.  We left to go on the trip at 3:00 a.m. and it works out great because I got some sleep and felt pretty good.  I had a reservation at a Hyatt in Jacksonville, but I felt fine so we drove all the way checked into a Embassy Suites right on I-4 about 10 minutes from the Contemporary!!!  I do all the driving which I don't mind since I am not a good passenger.   We always rent a Toyota Sienna and the cost of gas round trip was $300.36 which I didn't think was too bad.  We left the van parked at resort 90% of time only used it a couple of times.  The drive home I am sorry is always soooooo long and even though I don't like to fly I may have to for the next trip.  We had a great time and it was plenty HOT!!!!!


----------



## Jrabbit910

louey said:


> We just got back on Sunday, Aug 21st.  We left to go on the trip at 3:00 a.m. and it works out great because I got some sleep and felt pretty good.  I had a reservation at a Hyatt in Jacksonville, but I felt fine so we drove all the way checked into a Embassy Suites right on I-4 about 10 minutes from the Contemporary!!!  I do all the driving which I don't mind since I am not a good passenger.   We always rent a Toyota Sienna and the cost of gas round trip was $300.36 which I didn't think was too bad.  We left the van parked at resort 90% of time only used it a couple of times.  The drive home I am sorry is always soooooo long and even though I don't like to fly I may have to for the next trip.  We had a great time and it was plenty HOT!!!!!



Hey Louey, 
How long was the drive for you all together?  Thats the time I was looking to leave from NY...


----------



## louey

Jrabbit910 said:


> Hey Louey,
> How long was the drive for you all together?  Thats the time I was looking to leave from NY...




Well we got a little side tracked in St. Augustine thinking we might want to stay the night there but decided to go on to Orlando.  I think we arrived at the Embassy Suites around 6:00 so I guess around 15 hours.  Coming home though more like 17ish ugh traffic near DC , GPS lady took us 295 to Rt 301 then a rain storm... too many lights that way    Safe travels


----------



## byejou

We are camping at Fort Wilderness for the 1st time next May.  We live just outside Philly.  The kids have Ask testing that week so we plan to leave ASAP on Friday afternoon.  I thought of taking them out of school at 2 and hitting the road.  I plan a 12 hr drive, stopping to sleep and back on road to hit fort by noon.  Is it doable?  Any travel helps would be great.  And I know this plan hits VA/DC at rush hr but not sure if I can do a straight through drive.


----------



## Echo queen

I just love reading this thread, we will be driving from Texas to Illinios (1100 one way)for the week of Christmas.  I may be the only driver on the way up if my dh can't get off work, he will fly up a few days later.  My boys are 16 and 13 and I am so looking forward to it.  There are great driving tips here.  Thanks


----------



## SFRN97

(We do stop for breakfast and to stretch/bathroom anytime we please, also about 1/2 hr. nap at a rest stop in there.). 

We are making our first trip this April.  We are planning on going straight but was wondering are there any safe rest stops where we could take a 1/2 hr nap if need be?


----------



## Octoberbride03

We are driving from VA down to the port in 3 weeks.  Have reservations made in Brunswick, GA for on the way down.  

On the way back we have left it pretty open as to whether we'll take 2 days to drive home or 3.  BUT we haven't decide on whether we'll take 85 all the way back or get off of there at some point and finish via US17(our house is a short drive form this)  I also haven't made hotel reservations anywhere for the return trip.  

So I need opinions on which route and whether I should try and make reservations now, OR should we just hit a welcome center/rest stop and let them make reservations for us while we're on the road?

Thanks very much

BTW: we have driven down before and back.  Last time we made a spur of the moment decision to use 17 most of the way up.  It wasn't bad but it was a lot harder finding hotels since we did no research on the route. Our original plan had been to stick with 95 all the way up.  For what that is worth


----------



## Karenj2

I'm sure this has been asked before (after 120 pages), but here's my question...

We've got two families (each with 2 adults, 1 child just under 2yo).  We're thinking of renting a minivan (or SUV) and driving down to camp at Ft. Wilderness in March 2012.  We (together) haven't gone on a road trip before - DH, DD, and I traveled in Sweden when DD was 1yo), but our max drive time was usually about 5 hours during the daytime. (During which the last

On the way down, we're thinking of leaving between 6-8pm, and driving through the night.  The way back, we'll probably split our trip over two days - figuring we'll be tired at that point.

1) Are we crazy?  DH and I are used to flying - but with the camping gear, we figured it'd be easier to drive.

2) I was thinking that it'd be cheaper/nicer to get a 2br suite on the way back home - are there any you'd recommend on I-95 in North or South Carolina?

3) I saw an earlier post requesting a playground list off of I-95, but didn't see any answers to that question - if there is one, can I get a link?

4) Any recommendations on how to entertain two almost two year olds?  Do you think they'll actually sleep in the car through morning?

5) I personally don't sleep well in the car - I always end up staying awake.  What shift of the driving would you recommend I do?


----------



## Jrabbit910

heading down to WDW tomorrow night! SUPER EXCITED & NERVOUS! Never did a long road trip w/ the kids.. hopefully all goes well and to everyone else that is taking a road trip!!!


----------



## aholmesy44

I am driving the family to WDW in November from Philadelphia any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## loveysbydesign

We are driving for the 2nd time from the allentown, PA area and I just wanted to mention to those of you with long drives to check out this thread!http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2507731&page=252


----------



## byejou

OK I have a really silly question.......We are driving down with our camper from NJ for 1st time and plan to take 95 straight through however I know you can not take tunnels with propane tanks which we do have connect to camper. Has anyone needed to detour away from tunneled highways? If so, what do u do?


----------



## hushupu

byejou said:


> OK I have a really silly question.......We are driving down with our camper from NJ for 1st time and plan to take 95 straight through however I know you can not take tunnels with propane tanks which we do have connect to camper. Has anyone needed to detour away from tunneled highways? If so, what do u do?


I believe  the only tunnel between you and Disney is the one in Baltimore. Take the 695 around the west side of Baltimore and you will be all set only adds 4 or 5 mile to the whole trip and you save on the toll.


----------



## Octoberbride03

hushupu said:


> I believe  the only tunnel between you and Disney is the one in Baltimore. Take the 695 around the west side of Baltimore and you will be all set only adds 4 or 5 mile to the whole trip and you save on the toll.



Actually, if he goes over to DE and down to 13 then that'll take him down the Eastern Shore and across the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel.  DH & I go over that 1 ALL the time, and campers use it like crazy.  Only time there is a propane restriction is during a high wind/weather event.  There is a toll but I think the headaches saved from going around DC is more than worth it.


----------



## uganda

Hi dude, we are travelling in the vehicles drive to careful. It is useful for you and yours, I have to plan the travel in all times specifically in night duration.


----------



## italiamom

Hi,
we will be driving in 14 days from a suburb of Chgo., to Disney, 1st time....
Folks on this board suggested we drive until we get to Valdosta, Ga. But, i don't know for sure if we can drive that long without stopping for the nite. Can't we just find a nice hotel whenever we want and book a room at that moment? If we decide to stop in another city or state, we will have to pay for the reservation even if we cancel, within 24 hrs. of arrival Help...


----------



## Rhody73

Luvamouse said:


> We are in southern Rhode Island and greatly prefer to avoid 95.  We catch 84W to 81S.  We then take 77 in southern Virginia to Rte 26 in Columbia, SC, then onto 95 from there.  Easy, fast, beautiful drive.  Traffic a non-issue basically.  About 100 miles longer for us, but worth the trade off avoiding the cities.  We used to wing it on the hotels, now we know how far we'll get and book a hotel (with a 6 p.m. same day cancellation) where we want to be.  Alternatively,  look for a few of the chains you like, and get numbers for their locations along your route, covering a 200 mile range or so.  I really like to know the cities we'll stop in as their have a been a couple of random stops we really wish we hadn't made   14 hours is the limit we now have, having done the non-stop drives.  They simply weren't worth it to us in the long run.  Good luck!  Have fun!  A little planning goes a long way, you won't regret it.
> 
> Try Google Maps.  Punch in your route, punch in where you'd LIKE to be on the first night.  It'll give you an idea of time usually going the posted limit.  You also have the ability to drag the route to another highway.  You can probably make it to Charlotte, NC in 14 hours, depending on the number of stops, with this route.  Charlotte to WDW is 550 miles- about 9-10 hours.  Been there, done that...many times



  We drive to Florida every January. Here is another alternative that eliminates most of 95 aggrevation. We leave RI and take 95-287-Garden State-NJ Thruway. We then hop off 95 in Delaware and take 301 South aound Middletown. About 30 minutes longer but a pretty easy ride. We connect back on 95 south of Frederickburg. We avoid NY City, Baltimore and DC. Leaving RI at 7am we hit NC border aound 6pm w plenty of brief pit stops and usually a quick lunch around Delaware. We have driven home your route. It is also good( not sure how it is in winter) but is tough on a rainy day w the large number of trucks that take that route.


----------



## Rhody73

louey said:


> Coming home though more like 17ish ugh traffic near DC , GPS lady took us 295 to Rt 301 then a rain storm... too many lights that way    Safe travels



  I used to go 95 both north and south. On 3 occasions I hit 45-90 minute delays in DC area both in AM and PM. I now go 301( Delaware-Fredericksburg) w the lights after hearing from posters on this site. I think it is 30-45 minutes longer but no hassles the 5 or 6 times we have taken it.


----------



## joednt

We are on our second trip to WDW in three years. We also drove to Port Canaveral last year to cruise on the Disney Magic. We are coming from Texas.

Every year when we get ready to make the trip, we take our mini-van into the mechanic and tell them to "check it over becasue we're going on a long trip." I trust this shop but I also believe they might be "finding" things that might not really need to be fixed or changed out. This van prep usually costs us about $500 and we would like to save a little money this year. 

Do you have any suggestions on what else to get done besides: oil change, tire rotation, tire balance, and alignment?

Thanks!


----------



## Rhody73

Check belts and hoses for wear.


----------



## imscoochy

First time driving! Does anybody know any friendly dog stops/ hotels. also any tips would be well appreciated.    Thanks Mitch


----------



## nono

imscoochy said:


> First time driving! Does anybody know any friendly dog stops/ hotels. also any tips would be well appreciated.    Thanks Mitch



All the rest stops along our route, I95, have dog walking areas.  Here's a place to check out pet-friendly lodging:

http://www.bringfido.com/

HTH!


----------



## melmlantz

imscoochy said:


> First time driving! Does anybody know any friendly dog stops/ hotels. also any tips would be well appreciated.    Thanks Mitch



We are driving from NY next week.. and we are using Dog Friendly..

http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/guides/highway/i95aUS.shtml

That has a list of the dog friendly hotels all along I-95, plus other good resources on the website


----------



## a66iesmom

Hi all-
We have a group of 22 going to WDW January 22-28. We are staying a Pop. Our group consists of 
 9 children, age 9 months to 7 years
 4 grandparents with mobility issues (heart, knee replacements, etc)
 1 pregnant 7 1/2 months then
 Only 2 adults who have been to WDW recently

We are driving to WDW. We are planning to use a fleet strollers to keep up with the children and all of their stuff. 

I know that most recommend driving to all the other parks, and taking the bus to the Magic Kingdom. 

Here's my question: Would it be any easier to drive to the TTC, then take a monorail to the Magic Kingdom? Just thinking of the stroller deal. Or, do you all still suggest taking the bus anyway.

thanks!


----------



## ljtr421

We drive every year.  (Twice this year).  With 5 boys, flying was never an option.  Once they started driving it was much easier.  20yo actually drove most of the way this past May.  This trip will be the hardest.  I will be the only drive on the way down.  Planning to stop in St. George, SC, jut as I get on 95.


----------



## hibricc

a66iesmom said:


> Hi all-
> We have a group of 22 going to WDW January 22-28. We are staying a Pop. Our group consists of
>  9 children, age 9 months to 7 years
>  4 grandparents with mobility issues (heart, knee replacements, etc)
>  1 pregnant 7 1/2 months then
>  Only 2 adults who have been to WDW recently
> 
> We are driving to WDW. We are planning to use a fleet strollers to keep up with the children and all of their stuff.
> 
> I know that most recommend driving to all the other parks, and taking the bus to the Magic Kingdom.
> 
> Here's my question: Would it be any easier to drive to the TTC, then take a monorail to the Magic Kingdom? Just thinking of the stroller deal. Or, do you all still suggest taking the bus anyway.
> 
> thanks!



Yikes, that's a big group!  We've stayed at Pop the last two years, and lots of people have strollers and ECVs on the buses, and they drop you at the MK entrance.  I would think if you're going to have all that gear, you might just as well take the bus, rather than loading everyone into cars and then the monorail.


----------



## hearts8701

i recall once exiting at a rest stop in florida about 20 miles before the turnpike on 75 the rest stop had a hose for cleaning your windshield does anyone know which exit it is located


----------



## BeBeCee

Wow.  This is a huge thread but while i am searching on here for some sound suggestions, could anyone recommend or let me know if they've done the same route and where they stopped along the way?  We are leaving the 13th of January in our RV and we are first timers doing this trek.


----------



## AR81

First timers here also, considering driving from Dallas to Disney first week of June.  We actually live in a suburb east of Dallas and very close to I20.  So according to mapquest the best route is I20 east all the way through Louisiana and somewhere in Mississippi there is a highway that goes south that will end up on I10 in Alabama or just right outside the Florida stateline.  According to mapquest this is about a 17 hr 15 min drive-- I'm rounding it up to around 18 hours not counting stops.  Can someone give me any tips/advice about driving this route or another from Dallas?  I have read other people saying it is a 22 hour drive from Dallas.  I am trying to figure out how long as accurately as possible.  Even the other route going down to Houston and taking I10 and going east all the way says 17 hr 45 min.  Since we are going back and forth between driving and flying, a 22 hour drive could be a deal breaker for us and would rather fly.  17 1/2-18 hours is doeable in 1 1/2 days.  Any advice Dallas drivers?


----------



## fbarker

I am looking for help with my drive down to WDW from Chicago in March.  I will normally check with all the various states Department of Transportation websites but I am finding them more and more difficult to get the information without spending a large amount of time trying to vet my way through all their information.  So HELP!!  If you can let me know of any significant interstate construction that you might be aware of I would really appreciate it:
     Indiana:  I-65
     Kentucky:  I-65
     Tennessee:  I-65 to Nashville
                      I-24 Nashville to Chattanooga
      Georgia:  I-75
      Flordia:  I-75 to Florida Turnpike

Again, thanks for any help.


----------



## Time4disney

hearts8701 said:


> i recall once exiting at a rest stop in florida about 20 miles before the turnpike on 75 the rest stop had a hose for cleaning your windshield does anyone know which exit it is located



There is a rest area at exit 346 on I-75.  We love those automatic windshield hoses!  It's also a great way to cool off the car when driving through in the summer!


----------



## hearts8701

Time4disney said:


> There is a rest area at exit 346 on I-75.  We love those automatic windshield hoses!  It's also a great way to cool off the car when driving through in the summer!



thats the one! the rest stop clean with several long hoses a great place to  stretch our legs its a nice break entering florida to re-group clean up the car from snacks fold blankets potty break etc.


----------



## billlaurie

Four of us, two adults and two boys age 9 and 12, will be driving to Disney for the first time from central Maryland.  We have flown the two previous trips and are looking to spend less money and have more flexibility by having our own vehicle. We plan to leave about 4 pm on a February Friday and drive straight thru except for stops for food and bathroom breaks. Any suggestions on routes, places to stop to eat, staying awake, etc. would be appreciated.  Also, how long can we expect this to take with minimal stops?


----------



## #1 Goofy Fan

Made the drive from PA in 2009.  DH did all the driving.  Left around 7 p.m. after dinner - kids (7 & 8 at time) packed snacks/drinks - stopped for gas as needed (bathroom / and extra large coffees) on the way down - only meal we stopped for was breakfast. To stay awake (my job and watching signs) - we listened to music and drank coffee, not to mention the excitement of the trip (surprise for kids - they thought we were going to GA to visit family).  

Coming home - stopped 2 meals (lunch & dinner) but same kept driving till needed gas.   Drive home was more difficult it poured rain from Florida border to our front door and kids were sad trip was over.  Although we have considered flying again, having our own car was great and will probably drive next time we plan to go.


----------



## billlaurie

Glad to hear that you would do it again! How long did it take you?  Did they let you check in your resort room early? 
We've looked at mapquest and the disney site and have found times ranging from 14.5 hours to 17.5 hours.  A big difference!
Although we are hesitant about driving all night, we figured the boys would sleep most of it and that would make our trip easier.  
Did you go to the parks on the day of arrival or were you too wiped out?


----------



## mommyofthreeboys

billlaurie said:


> Did you go to the parks on the day of arrival or were you too wiped out?



We left around 5pm in 2010 and drove straught through, arriving at 7:30am. We went to Animal Kingdom when we got there. We were pretty tired but managed. My DH who did most of the driving was very quiet that day. Too tired for smiles. No tempers flared but we all agreed that no one could be grumpy or it was bedtime. We are going to try it again in 53 more days


----------



## billlaurie

Wow! 14.5 hours from Indiana.  Sounds like you made fabulous time. Was your resort room ready when you arrived?


----------



## pixeegrl

billlaurie said:


> Glad to hear that you would do it again! How long did it take you?  Did they let you check in your resort room early?
> We've looked at mapquest and the disney site and have found times ranging from 14.5 hours to 17.5 hours.  A big difference!
> Although we are hesitant about driving all night, we figured the boys would sleep most of it and that would make our trip easier.
> Did you go to the parks on the day of arrival or were you too wiped out?



Not sure of your exact location but if I were you I would definitely take Rt 13 down the Eastern Shore of VA vs going through DC, Richmond, Williamsburg. Traffic gets soooo backed up at times on I95 and I64. It can easily turn a 2 hour drive into 5 hours or more. This has happened to us on more than one occasion when going to Busch Gardens or Kings Dominion. The $12 toll on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel is more than worth it in our opinion.


----------



## DJFan88

billlaurie said:


> Glad to hear that you would do it again! How long did it take you?  Did they let you check in your resort room early?
> We've looked at mapquest and the disney site and have found times ranging from 14.5 hours to 17.5 hours.  A big difference!
> Although we are hesitant about driving all night, we figured the boys would sleep most of it and that would make our trip easier.
> Did you go to the parks on the day of arrival or were you too wiped out?



Hah! this brings back some great (ha ha) memories.  My husband was always the type for 3 trips drive straight thru.  from MA.  We've left anywhere from 4 pm to 8 pm.  One time we made it by lunch the next day (4 pm leave).  One time made it by 4:30 (that was the 8 pm leave time).  We stay at a cheap place on Int'l drive (maybe comfort inn, it's next to Friendly's - no res. they have room) eat supper, crash about 7:30.  Wake up early and check in between 7:30 and 8 am.  Room is not ready but they give you your tickets and will even call your cell when it's ready and head out to a park.
Well, our last trip, we had a snag, all of this was really enough for him, and although we planned on either staying over one night (as we always do) or going straight through (which is what really happens), we actually had to stay over 2 nights because of his anxiety at one point and then some really really bad weather on day 2.  I think we're done with that.  Good luck to you, it was fine for awhile.  By the way, our trip was alot longer and I wouldn't hesitate from just MD .  The boys were fine, they really do sleep thru the night and love the road trip.  Bring the DS's and a portable CD player and you're good to go!


----------



## scooffer

Hi all and thank you for keeping this thread active!  We are driving downfrom near Hartford, CT April 14.  It me, DH, DS 3 and DS 5.  They are used to car trips, as we take trips to PA all the time, and last year to VA to jump on the Autotrain (which was fun, but stressful at the same time, a lot of waiting, waiting and more waiting!)

Anyway, we HAVE to get to a beach for one night on the way to WDW, my DS 3 has been begging to go to the "dessert" for months now.  Our plan was to try to make it straight through to Daytona... but as I am reading, I am losing confidence we can do this.

So, is anyone aware of a website that will help me plot times of when we will be in what cities?  Departure time on Friday is somewhat flexible, but I would love to be able to play around with a mapping program to help decide when to leave.

Thanks!!


----------



## scooffer

Sorry, another quick question, there is a lot of talk in the beginning of this thread about many from the Northeast taking this route to 95:

Route 84, then to Rt. 81, to 77 to 26 and get on 95 way down near South Carolina.

Is this still the best?  That was posted way back in 2004... I know roads have changed since then.


----------



## nono

scooffer said:


> Anyway, we HAVE to get to a beach for one night on the way to WDW, my DS 3 has been begging to go to the "dessert" for months now.  Our plan was to try to make it straight through to Daytona... but as I am reading, I am losing confidence we can do this.




With no traffic and no stops, best case is it is 17 hrs. 7 min to Daytona Beach from Canton, CT, according to www.bing.com/maps.  I might try to think of a place further north on your ride to get you to wear you want to go.  Maybe someplace like Myrtle Beach?  Yes, you have to make a detour towards the coast, but if this travel site is to be believed, the temps look good and even the water temp is almost bearable in April!


----------



## JenSinMA

scooffer said:


> Hi all and thank you for keeping this thread active!  We are driving downfrom near Hartford, CT April 14.  It me, DH, DS 3 and DS 5.  They are used to car trips, as we take trips to PA all the time, and last year to VA to jump on the Autotrain (which was fun, but stressful at the same time, a lot of waiting, waiting and more waiting!)
> 
> Anyway, we HAVE to get to a beach for one night on the way to WDW, my DS 3 has been begging to go to the "dessert" for months now.  Our plan was to try to make it straight through to Daytona... but as I am reading, I am losing confidence we can do this.
> 
> So, is anyone aware of a website that will help me plot times of when we will be in what cities?  Departure time on Friday is somewhat flexible, but I would love to be able to play around with a mapping program to help decide when to leave.
> 
> Thanks!!



Hi Scooffer, I'm driving from Mass the same time as you.    I'd love to hear more about your Autotrain experience.  I have a reservation on it, but haven't fully decided about taking it & might cancel.  It does sound like a lot of waiting around to get going, and then a long night in coach (not getting sleepers) for about $200 more than just driving.  But the alternative is making the whole drive solo.  DH can't come on this trip.

Did you ever get an answer on a good mapping program?  I've used AAA's TripTik and just good ole GoogleMaps, but I'm also looking for something better.

Happy travels!


----------



## scooffer

JenSinMA said:


> Hi Scooffer, I'm driving from Mass the same time as you.    I'd love to hear more about your Autotrain experience.  I have a reservation on it, but haven't fully decided about taking it & might cancel.  It does sound like a lot of waiting around to get going, and then a long night in coach (not getting sleepers) for about $200 more than just driving.  But the alternative is making the whole drive solo.  DH can't come on this trip.
> 
> Did you ever get an answer on a good mapping program?  I've used AAA's TripTik and just good ole GoogleMaps, but I'm also looking for something better.
> 
> Happy travels!



Hi neighbor!  The auto train was an easy way to get there, but you have to consider your start date (boarding date) a wash... we drove down the night before as we were afraid to run into traffic on the way to VA and miss the train.  We got on the train 2:30pm, ate dinner early I think like 5:00pm, watched a movie in the lounge car (people are so nice on the train)!  Chatted with some folks, went to bed at 8pm (kids time since we had a family suite, woke up at 7am for breakfast and we were in FL by 9am!  we had the sleeper, but it was small.  We have traveled it 3 times (2 with kids and sleeper, once just adults and coach), I can say, all 3 times the coach seats were empty and families could really stretch out.  The biggest concern about coach, for us, would be kids wandering off while we were sleeping, so I feel that one adult would have to be awake at all times... but thats just me.  There is an entire Autotrain thread which gives good info.  I considered it again for the way down this year, but I don't think we can squeeze into the family suite again, and coach is out with them being so young (hard to keep quiet)

I don't think I could make the drive on my own... unless I was breaking the drive into only 7-8 hours limit a day.  But, the most I have ever driven on my own with our kids is 6 hours.

As far as the mapping program, we are going to use our GPS, but I did find www.freetrip.com that maps out the hour markers, which is nice for hotel planning.

As far as cheaper flying, I don't remember what your party size is, but I found cheap flights out of Newark and Philadelphia... under $200 a person.  Only a 3 hour drive for us, but DH hates to fly.  I asked again and he said we are driving or not going.  

Good luck to you, tough decisions!


----------



## DisneyPhT

This will be the second time driving to Disney in years. The first was with one child, now with 4! They are 13, 10, 6, and 4.

We'll come down I95 from Maryland and not sure if we are gonna make it straight thru in one shot. 

Any recommendations for kids these ages? I see good ideas on here and wanna make this a great drive for them... its Disney but the drive will be an adventure as well. Oh and we are holding out on telling them until the day before we leave... the oldest 2 will probably figure where we're going but the younger will be in the dark. Hopefully we can keep a lid on it until we get close...  

As far as they know, we are going to a beach in FL and to visit my brother in Talahassee! 

Ideas? They all get along pretty well and we'll have a mini van so it wont be TOO cramped. 

Looking for good ideas for activities as we drive, places to stop for running around or anything... just not too far off I-95.


----------



## JenSinMA

Welcome DisneyPhT 

My kids are 16 and 11 now and are pretty good at entertaining themselves & each other in the car.  Some of our favorites include:

books on tape
games like yahtzee and backgammon
word games like The Minister's Cat
Guess Who (like 20Q but about people & we don't limit to 20)
Guess Who/What/Where at DisneyWorld (a themed version of Guess Who)
Wikki Stix
Dvds on the laptop

When they were younger, I would stock up ahead of time on activity books and puzzle books, but now they like the words games best.  Also, they have games and apps on their phones & iPods that entertain them for a while. 

I hope others chime in--I'd love to hear how other families pass the time on long drives!

Have a great trip!


----------



## JenSinMA

scooffer said:


> Hi neighbor!  The auto train was an easy way to get there, but you have to consider your start date (boarding date) a wash... we drove down the night before as we were afraid to run into traffic on the way to VA and miss the train.  We got on the train 2:30pm, ate dinner early I think like 5:00pm, watched a movie in the lounge car (people are so nice on the train)!  Chatted with some folks, went to bed at 8pm (kids time since we had a family suite, woke up at 7am for breakfast and we were in FL by 9am!  we had the sleeper, but it was small.  We have traveled it 3 times (2 with kids and sleeper, once just adults and coach), I can say, all 3 times the coach seats were empty and families could really stretch out.  The biggest concern about coach, for us, would be kids wandering off while we were sleeping, so I feel that one adult would have to be awake at all times... but thats just me.  There is an entire Autotrain thread which gives good info.  I considered it again for the way down this year, but I don't think we can squeeze into the family suite again, and coach is out with them being so young (hard to keep quiet)
> 
> I don't think I could make the drive on my own... unless I was breaking the drive into only 7-8 hours limit a day.  But, the most I have ever driven on my own with our kids is 6 hours.
> 
> As far as the mapping program, we are going to use our GPS, but I did find www.freetrip.com that maps out the hour markers, which is nice for hotel planning.
> 
> As far as cheaper flying, I don't remember what your party size is, but I found cheap flights out of Newark and Philadelphia... under $200 a person.  Only a 3 hour drive for us, but DH hates to fly.  I asked again and he said we are driving or not going.
> 
> Good luck to you, tough decisions!



Thanks for all the good info, Scooffer!  My kids are older (16 & 11 & possibly a 16 yo friend) so I don't have the same concern about needing to stay awake in coach, but I can totally understand that difficulty with young kids.  My concern is more about ME not getting enough sleep to be a happy camper the next day, when the rest of my relatives fly in and join us in Orlando.   I'm playing the role of Vacation Wizard for a party of 7.    Picture me herding cats.    That's another reason I want to drive--I can bring our Expedition which will seat all of us.  The AutoTrain does sound like the best alternative.

If I do drive the whole way, I'll do it in 3 chunks:  About 5 hours Friday after school, 12 hours on Saturday and about 5 hours on Sunday morning.  That puts me in Orlando around 1:00 on the 15th, so I can check into our house, unpack the car and get some groceries before my relatives' flights land at 4 & 4:30.  Then we'll relax at the house and get a good night's sleep in preparation for seeing the Wizarding World of Harry Potter the next morning!


----------



## billlaurie

Having a fabulous time in the world.  We drove straight through from Maryland.  Left 3:30 pm on Friday afternoon and got here about 6 am on Saturday.  We made minimal stops.  The kids slept most of the time and hubby and I took turns driving/napping.  We went straight to HS after checking in at CBR.  Our room was ready so we were able to take showers etc. We stayed at the park til the end, despite minimal sleep the night before After you get through the Maryland/DC/ Northern VA mess, the drive is fairly easy.


----------



## scooffer

DisneyPhT said:


> This will be the second time driving to Disney in years. The first was with one child, now with 4! They are 13, 10, 6, and 4.
> 
> We'll come down I95 from Maryland and not sure if we are gonna make it straight thru in one shot.
> 
> Any recommendations for kids these ages? I see good ideas on here and wanna make this a great drive for them... its Disney but the drive will be an adventure as well. Oh and we are holding out on telling them until the day before we leave... the oldest 2 will probably figure where we're going but the younger will be in the dark. Hopefully we can keep a lid on it until we get close...
> 
> As far as they know, we are going to a beach in FL and to visit my brother in Talahassee!
> 
> Ideas? They all get along pretty well and we'll have a mini van so it wont be TOO cramped.
> 
> Looking for good ideas for activities as we drive, places to stop for running around or anything... just not too far off I-95.



Just saw this link in another thread "Find coloring pages, Puzzles..." http://www.momsminivan.com/printables.html

The section on Travel Tickets is SO great.  One mom said she handed them to each kid at every half hour and then the kids could turn them in for prizes... read on, awesome idea!  I am definately adding this to our car trip!


----------



## DisneyPhT

Ok, gathering ideas now!! thanks everyone!!

I am trying to find stops on the way down to break up the endless miles and let them have activities along the way. 

We are hoping that we can make it to the VA/NC border before they start to wake up from their early morning departure... so, can anyone think of notable stops on the way thru NC and even SC that are worthy of seeing. We are hoping to find free or minimal costs at these stops as we are on a super fixed budget! We drove to Ocean City / Chintateague Island last year and made stops at a free zoo and some other places the kids loved. 

Ideas? This board is great for picking people's brains! 

And, our plans have changed slightly in that they will know we are going on a road trip but they are going to be lead to believe its a beach or something in GA. The older two will know the full truth as we enter Florida so they can help keep things under wraps; otherwise I think they will figure it out and the game will be up. I can only image 4 excited kids on the road for the last 4-5 hours driving us crazy with the unending "are we there yet?"


----------



## DisneyPhT

And the travel tickets idea is a good one... we were thinking about games for quarters, and then they can cash in for shopping money when we get there. Tickets are better I think!


----------



## floreksa

Hi Everyone!!

We drove from MA last May and this board was a wealth of info for me!  Planning our next trip - potentially sometime in April 2013, but this time I've talked my sister & her family into driving with us and potentially my parents too.

Can't wait - it'll be our own little convoy!

Last year we left around 8pm on a Thurs, drove 95 straight through, hitting Santee, SC around noon Friday.  We stopped there for the day/night and then hit Disney around 1(?) I think on Friday.  Overnight was rough, since DH and I both worked a full day before we left.

Next year, I think we're going to leave at like 4am and take the route around NY/NJ/MD/DC.


----------



## fbarker

Going to try this again.....Leaving from Chicago in 3wks.  We are driving.  Any body that can give us help.   Anyone know of any construction or delays that we should be aware of?   I65 through Indiana and KY to I24 in TN to I75 through GA.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## briles5

Hello Everyone, I have been lurking on this board for about 3 months now. I love all the great advice . 
Due to the high cost of flying we are going to attempt our first time driving from Massachusetts for April vaca. We are going to leave Thursday April 12 probally at 2 am. I originally wanted to leave at 6 pm but I am nervous about staying awake all night. I have read just about the whole driving post so does anyone have any advice whether to drive 95, we would probally hit all the work day traffic, or can anyone recommend a different route? Also I would like to make it to South Carolina does any recommend a place to stay that accomodate 3 adults and 4 kids? Thank you Leslee


----------



## hearts8701

fbarker said:


> Going to try this again.....Leaving from Chicago in 3wks.  We are driving.  Any body that can give us help.   Anyone know of any construction or delays that we should be aware of?   I65 through Indiana and KY to I24 in TN to I75 through GA.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated



we drove from chgo on sunday march 4th using the same route we had no major construction delays but it was a sunday we drive down on the weekends to avoid nashville & atlanta rush hour delays the indiana exit at henryville and rest stops closed to everyone due to the tornadoes national guards posted at exits to allow only residents to exit you can see the damage from 65 but the roads were clean kentucky had some constuction in the center lanes causing lane closures leaving only 2 lanes open traffic was heavy but moving have a great trip travel safe


----------



## edbo77

Leslee, I would suggest leaving at night vs. the AM.  If the adults in your party are going to share the driving it might make more sense because you will miss all the major cities on the East Coast which is a huge benefit.  It won't be a lot of fun to leave MA at 2AM, plus you'll hit rush hour traffic in NYC, if not in the DE/MD stretch depending where in MA you are leaving from.  Just my thoughts.


----------



## briles5

edbo77 said:


> Leslee, I would suggest leaving at night vs. the AM.  If the adults in your party are going to share the driving it might make more sense because you will miss all the major cities on the East Coast which is a huge benefit.  It won't be a lot of fun to leave MA at 2AM, plus you'll hit rush hour traffic in NYC, if not in the DE/MD stretch depending where in MA you are leaving from.  Just my thoughts.



I agree with you, I think we have changed our plan to leave at 6pm Thursday night to miss allot of that mess. I am a little worried about staying awake but worse case we have to check in some where. I was thinking about buying an ezy pass. Thanks!!


----------



## Fleuristic

Latest trip we left at appx 2pm and arrived in Disney at roughly 6am driving from Allentown, PA. I'm used to driving for long periods of time but what I didn't expect was the energy rush I would get once I arrived. Didn't go to sleep untill midnight that night after a full day in the parks. Needless to say after the drive home I went straight to bed lol.


----------



## domiii

When we drive from NJ - straight down 95 - I have a scavenger hunt that keeps every one busy. Some items are ridculous, but it keeps everyone entertained. Plus we mark down the license plates we see. Send me a PM if you'd like a copy.

Questions, any one know the current gas prices from NJ to FL?? Just went to CT yesterday and it was $4.05 .


----------



## Taylor'sMom

domiii said:


> When we drive from NJ - straight down 95 - I have a scavenger hunt that keeps every one busy. Some items are ridculous, but it keeps everyone entertained. Plus we mark down the license plates we see.



Amazon sells a great license Plate sticker book for like $5.  called "ultimate Sticker puzzles" by tony tallarico.  We bought it last trip and i just re-ordereda  fresh one.  It has a map of the USA with a spot for all the license plate stickers (peel off the sticker sheet when you see them and add to the map)... plus some puzzles, mazes, that kind of thing.  Good investement to help kids keep track of the plates they see.


----------



## DisneyMomma1

We will be driving from upstate NY down to WDW. We usually take two days to drive stopping in NC for an overnight stay. This year we will be taking our latest addition, 10 month old DS (we also have DS7). Anybody out there have any experience/advice driving a long distance with little ones? We started driving when DS7 was 3 and he did fantastic but I am a little concered with the new little one.

Thanks!


----------



## Taylor'sMom

DisneyMomma1 said:


> We will be driving from upstate NY down to WDW. We usually take two days to drive stopping in NC for an overnight stay. This year we will be taking our latest addition, 10 month old DS (we also have DS7). Anybody out there have any experience/advice driving a long distance with little ones? We started driving when DS7 was 3 and he did fantastic but I am a little concered with the new little one.
> 
> Thanks!



Check out the 2,000 mile + thread.  Lots of good info there for those of us drivinga  long way.  (We're driving from Upstate NY too- though DD is older!)
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2815923&goto=newpost


----------



## katieam1

DisneyMomma1 said:


> We will be driving from upstate NY down to WDW. We usually take two days to drive stopping in NC for an overnight stay. This year we will be taking our latest addition, 10 month old DS (we also have DS7). Anybody out there have any experience/advice driving a long distance with little ones? We started driving when DS7 was 3 and he did fantastic but I am a little concered with the new little one.
> 
> Thanks!



We have driven 5 times with our kids starting when our youngest was 11 months and oldest was 2.  What we do is (we also live in upstate NY, we live near Syracuse) we leave at midnight.  The kids are asleep the whole night while we drive then in the morning we are a good distance and they never even knew.  We are usually in Disney by 9pm the day we leave.  So we start at Midnight Saturday then we are there by Saturday at 9pm.  So for the kids they only think it was one day drive.  It does get tricky on the way home because we take two days to drive back.  We leave WDW drive until North Carolina then get a room start again in the am and we are home by 7pm.  The two day trip is always harder than the one day power trip.  We also bring movies, cds color books, activity games for them LOTS of activities to keep them busy.  We stop and fill our tank at a half tank.  So we all get out and stretch go to the bathroom and if hungry grab a bite.   We really do use our car while down there too so driving for us is best,  we stay at BLT and we use the monorail for the two parks then drive to HS and AK.  We love NOT using the disney buses.  It is a long drive but the trip going down we are all so excited to be heading to WDW and the ride home we are all just so ready to be home.  The only time this did not work for us and we had melt downs was when we did a September trip and a November/December trip.  It was too close to tackle that drive that close.  WAY too close way too many miles.  Just I would suggest lots of activities and movies (we always choose Disney ones lol gets us in the Spirit!!)


----------



## Suzyq9241

Dh and I  usually drive every year.... once or twice we flew.. but when we drive we have fun... one year it took us 4 days to go from NJ to Fl thats the time a deer ran out onto 95 (never saw that)... we didnt care about the 4 days...we had fun...but when we drive it takes us about 17-18 hours straight through... sometimes, we would stop at the top of NC, late at night...and get up around 5 am and drive again to finish the trip.. but I like to begin our trip at about 400 am but hubby pushes it and we leave later than that...which usually gets us in trouble...

I am not sure if we are driving or flying... but which ever i do it will be fine...


----------



## jcd148

Just got back from WDW and wanted to share my experience since this board was so helpful in easing my mind about the drive.  We had all intentions of leaving SE PA by 5am last Saturday, but didn't make it out until 7am.  Took I95 the whole way.  We made it to Brunswick GA by 7:30pm, and I had thoughts of driving all the way there, but it was raining hard and I was afraid to risk it any further.  Ended up trying the Hampton Inn first (our preferred place to stay), but they were booked solid.  Went to the Holiday Inn down the road and they had a room.  Left there around 8am and made it to exit 67 off I4 by 12pm.  Had a great 4 days at the Wilderness Lodge.  We really enjoyed having the car there, as we used it the days we went to Chef Mickey, Animal Kingdom, and Hollywood Studios.  We used the boats from WL to Magic Kingdom the other two days.  We left the WL to come back home on Friday at 7am.  Took 95 the whole way again and made it all the way back home by 1:30am.  Traffic was ok on 95 except for around DC when I mistakenly took the inner loop of 495 and got stuck in traffic for a half hour (at 11pm at night!).  Would not hesitate to do it again, my DW and two DS's were great in the car and we really enjoyed the time together!  All in all, it seemed to take around 16 hrs to get there and 16 to get back.  Next big road trip will be Emerald Isle, NC over the summer!


----------



## ParrotBill

Hello Upstate NYers... We made the trip twice in the last few years.  We take I-77 south (or I-79 to I-77) to i-26 to I-95. (From Syracuse I would take I-81 to I-77).

We try to make the first day longer and push for Columbia SC to stay over.
That allows us to sleep in a bit and have breakfast then hit the road for a mid afternoon arrival.

When our daughter was younger, movies and books were the key to keeping her busy, as well as snacks and drinks easily reached.


----------



## pigletto

Well looks like we belong in this thread now! We had flights booked on Direct Air.. they aren't happening and we're driving!

So. We are just on the other side of the Buffalo border. Mapquest is predicting a time of 22 hours driving time.
I don't even know where to begin. Dh will be doing all the driving so we are absolutely going to take 2 days to get there. Thinking of leaving after supper on a Thursday night, driving until about 10 or 11pm and staying in a hotel. Then do a full 12 hours or so the next day leaving us only 4 hours or so on the Saturday morning.
It looks like the I-77 to I-26 to I-95 is the preferred route?


----------



## JenSinMA

You can do it!  When we've done the drive (from Eastern Mass...about the same distance as you) we've done the same thing: short to medium drive the first day depending on when we can leave, then a long day in the middle, and a short day to finish up.  It's not bad.
What happened to the Direct Air flights?

Nevermind...I'm reading the thread on the DA cancellations right now.  How awful.  Kudos to you on maintaining such a good attitude.


----------



## pigletto

JenSinMA said:


> You can do it!  When we've done the drive (from Eastern Mass...about the same distance as you) we've done the same thing: short to medium drive the first day depending on when we can leave, then a long day in the middle, and a short day to finish up.  It's not bad.
> What happened to the Direct Air flights?
> 
> Nevermind...I'm reading the thread on the DA cancellations right now.  How awful.  Kudos to you on maintaining such a good attitude.



Thank you!!

We have to look at it as an adventure! Many people have done this drive.. we can too! And the kids are just being awesome about it and already planning


----------



## fbarker

hearts8701 said:


> we drove from chgo on sunday march 4th using the same route we had no major construction delays but it was a sunday we drive down on the weekends to avoid nashville & atlanta rush hour delays the indiana exit at henryville and rest stops closed to everyone due to the tornadoes national guards posted at exits to allow only residents to exit you can see the damage from 65 but the roads were clean kentucky had some constuction in the center lanes causing lane closures leaving only 2 lanes open traffic was heavy but moving have a great trip travel safe



Thanks for the information I really appreciate it.  

But right now I am a bit confused.  It's March 15th and I am sitting in my back room with the door and windows open enoying 80 degree weather at 7:10pm.  What winter??


----------



## hearts8701

fbarker said:


> Thanks for the information I really appreciate it.
> 
> But right now I am a bit confused.  It's March 15th and I am sitting in my back room with the door and windows open enoying 80 degree weather at 7:10pm.  What winter??



it has been the best winter ever have a safe trip


----------



## grammynelliebelle

Here in Kissimmee now and gas is running about $3.75 average.  Up and down a few cents depending on the day.  We will be heading home to NJ in a few weeks.  Any ideas on the advisabiity of cutting off of 95 just after Richmond Va and getting on 301? We hit terrible delays on the way down and dont look forward to that going back.  We will be traveling on Sat, staying over one night and hope to get home sometime Sunday? TIA for any input/ suggestions. Grammy


----------



## mally29

Looks like we may be driving in August. I have always wanted to, but hubby does not. He may fly with my brother in law and I will hit the road with my 17, 13, and 6 year old. We will be traveling from se mass...I have read a lot about travel through dc, and changing routes. What is the suggested route?

Also, any suggestions on places to stay? Thinking of either two short days and one long there, and two long back.

Thanks!


----------



## aggordon2

I am so glad that I found this board!!  We have been driving down the last four years always in August and this August is no exception.  I live in the heart of NYC and we usually leave about 4 or 5 in the morning.  Drive straight to Florence, SC and stop for the night, then onto Disney the next day.  The trip is not that bad and the family are pretty good travelers (so far).  As everyone has mentioned the worst part of the trip is from DC to Richmond, VA.  It always seems to be a parking lot no matter what time we get there.  Luckily we found a few exits in that stretch that offers us a breather from traffic.


----------



## Tallent

I'm considering an August trip this year but dh will have already used his vacation days for our family summer vacation. My mom lives in the WDW area so it's a good chance for her to pal around with the grandkids at Disney when we go. I'm thinking of driving from the Baltimore area with ds who'd be 7 by then and dd 10. DD is a good traveler, ds gets car sick but does well with children's bonine. Any suggestions for how to do it without sharing the drive? We could take 3 days to drive down and 2 to drive home.--even considering driving down the whole way and doing the auto train for the way home. I have to be back at work on the 14th. Dis dates would be Aug 5-12 with us leaving for home on the 12th.


----------



## caitlinsdad

We also do the Aug drive from CT to WDW,
Not a problem, just do your own pace and enjoy the trip.


----------



## linzmot

You all are making me so happy that we live in Mississippi.  We drive 5 hours to south Alabama, spend the night with our family (where we are from).  Then we drive the last 6 hours the next day.  Not as good as when we lived in Atlanta, but still not bad!!


----------



## cah5525

I see others traveling from NY and Canada and just wanted to share our experience...we just drove from the Lake George, NY region to DW last month. I have always taken I-87 to I-95. Seems that I would always hit construction/accidents/back-ups no matter the time of day we left. This time, we went through Binghamton (88 to 81) and eventually to 95. Mapquest said it would add an hour to the trip...NOT really! Not when you account for all of the delays you would run into driving straight south. Plus, no tolls!!! we were in the D.C. area at 8 a.m. and traffic did pick up but remained steady, about 55 mph. This was the least stressful driving trip to Florida that I have ever taken! I will never again drive the 87 to 95 route.
Another tip - all of those city loops (you know the 295, 495, etc.) they were meant to divert traffic that didn't need to go into metro areas. Well guess what? Since everyone today uses gps, they are all congesting those loops. We stayed on the 95 through Richmond and rocky mount areas and it was a breeze! Why add the extra miles to go around? Planning this same trip again for Dec. but might have to buy train tickets now as a back-up in case the gas prices reach $5


----------



## julluvsdisney

mally29 said:


> Looks like we may be driving in August. I have always wanted to, but hubby does not. He may fly with my brother in law and I will hit the road with my 17, 13, and 6 year old. We will be traveling from se mass...I have read a lot about travel through dc, and changing routes. What is the suggested route?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on places to stay? Thinking of either two short days and one long there, and two long back.
> 
> Thanks!


 
Hi There neighbor!  We are from the south shore area of mass and are taking our 2nd car trip in august.  Last year we did it in july.  We left at 8pm hit dc around 5am arrived at disney at about 6pm it wasnt too bad!  No real traffic.  We had planned on stopping in south carolina but we knew orlando was only a few short hrs away so we pushed it! Few things I wish I had known for the way back.  Dont go to a park on your depature day.  We went to MK until about 3 didnt leav the orlando area until 5 or 6 by the time we got to GA we had had enough so we got a hotel That of course made day two AWFUL! This time we will leave at about 9am and get to about VA and stop for the night.  Then make our way to PA to see my father -in-law then trek home mid day on day 3. If my father-in-law wasnt moving to PA (today actually he is moving) we wouldnt split it up into 3 days we just wanted to visit with him.  If he wasnt in PA we would make it a 2 day trip!  The trip down is way easier since your excited!  The way back is more tiring for sure!  Good luck!  We LOVE driving!!  Seeing the states change is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## peppermintpea

so glad to have found this thread....
this is going to be our first time driving (eek) from northern il to wdw...husband is kinda nervous but flying is soooooo expensive for 5 of us right now!!

hints, help, tricks,???? we are driving straight through 
thanks!


----------



## flagdaytwins

We reserved a 12-passenger Ford/Chevy van for our trip from New England to Orlando.   It was all good until....I came across this other van rental option:

http://www.fullerrv.com/rental_item.asp?id=202

It's a bit more money but is it worth it?  The fact that it has a bathroom has me totally distracted.  And a microwave, and a fridge, and a stove.....

Any thoughts, has anyone rented a Sprinter Cruiser?


----------



## areno79

Hey all,
We're making our 4th driving trip down from NH to FL in just a couple of weeks. We were going to leave early on Friday April 20, stop for the night in Florence, SC, then get to Orlando around 4pm on Saturday (when we can check into the villa we're renting). However, hubby wants to leave YESTERDAY  so he wants to leave on Thursday afternoon/evening, and stop for 2 nights. Our biggest concern is getting by they NYC/DC traffic. 
I was thinking of leaving at 4PM on Thursday, driving to Wilmington DE, stopping for the night, then taking the 301 around DC on Friday morning. Then stop in Savannah on Friday night, and take our time getting to Orlando on Saturday morning. 
I'm not really sure if we should stick with this plan, or try to drive a couple extra hours on Thursday night and get a motel somewhere after going through DC. That would mean us getting to DC around 1AM, then we'll probably leave around 8AM the next morning for GA. 
So, you experienced drivers...what do you think? 
The other option is driving completely around NYC/DC (81, I think?)...but I think at that time of night we should be good going down 95.


----------



## Braydon

Nice sharing.
I hope you add more info, we are coming from central 
Texas for the first time and have no idea how long it will really take...


----------



## Lees3rwe

Anyone driving from NY or below, Rocky Mount, NC is a great little stop over.  I recommend staying at the Country Inn & Suites and having a great meal at the Highway Diner. We also have an awesome Children's Museum with a digital Planetarium and Art Museum that isn't too far off of the highway if the kids need to blow off some steam! And it is free on Sundays! (charge for Planetarium though, but the museums are free!).


----------



## matdamom

We are driving down from SW VA at the end of May. We'll take I-26 down to I-95. But I'm very concerned about driving 95, and delays and traffic, etc. So far, I've not seen anyone take a more "scenic" route. Does anyone not go I-95?  And is there a website where I can get information on delays/construction/accidents?


----------



## domiii

Is there any place I can go to see the gas prices from NJ to FL??


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

domiii said:


> Is there any place I can go to see the gas prices from NJ to FL??



GasBuddy
http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## todayray

Hi all-help me decide and list pros and cons for each that i may not be thinking of...6 of us traveling from Central Virginia. 2 adults, 2 senior citizens and 2 college students, here are the options
1. take two cars. myself and my 73 year old dad as drivers in one and my son and husband to drive the other car...economical on gas, but worried about my older dad and young-ish son driver for long distances
2. rent a mini van for 6 adults and drive down together, this is what my husband is suggesting. 
3. 4 of us drive down together in one of our cars and 2 people fly (probably the college kids to fly-my parents are not airport savy and we adults would need to drive...here a worry about them waking up and getting to the airport in time, etc!!  
 what do you all think? !  sorry so long and complicated, but i know you'll have great input or fresh ideas!!


----------



## loveysbydesign

matdamom said:


> We are driving down from SW VA at the end of May. We'll take I-26 down to I-95. But I'm very concerned about driving 95, and delays and traffic, etc. So far, I've not seen anyone take a more "scenic" route. Does anyone not go I-95?  And is there a website where I can get information on delays/construction/accidents?


Not sure how far you are from I-81...but we take I-81 S. to 77 to 26 and pick up 95 later on closer to FL(near Savannah)


----------



## loveysbydesign

todayray said:


> Hi all-help me decide and list pros and cons for each that i may not be thinking of...6 of us traveling from Central Virginia. 2 adults, 2 senior citizens and 2 college students, here are the options
> 1. take two cars. myself and my 73 year old dad as drivers in one and my son and husband to drive the other car...economical on gas, but worried about my older dad and young-ish son driver for long distances
> 2. rent a mini van for 6 adults and drive down together, this is what my husband is suggesting.
> 3. 4 of us drive down together in one of our cars and 2 people fly (probably the college kids to fly-my parents are not airport savy and we adults would need to drive...here a worry about them waking up and getting to the airport in time, etc!!
> what do you all think? !  sorry so long and complicated, but i know you'll have great input or fresh ideas!!



I would def. rent a van if you can afford it,  instead of having older folks and teens driving.


----------



## WizardLarz

BelleBeautyandtheBeast said:


> GasBuddy
> http://www.gasbuddy.com/



I love Gasbuddy!  You can use their Trip Calcutator.  Put in your home address and I use the address for Pop Century Resort (1050 Century Dr., Lake Buena Vista, Fl).  Then enter the year, make & model of your car. Gasbuddy then will let you know where you will likely stop to fill-up.

Mapquest will also do this now.  Using mapquest you can input the start and finish of your trip, then click the right icon and get all the gas stations, or  restaurants, or motels along the route.


----------



## cah5525

Thank you Wizard, I was aware of Gas Buddy but didn't know that I could calculate the RT cost in gas for my specific car. How handy, I am paying attention just in case it becomes more economical for me to take the train instead!


----------



## flagdaytwins

I just got back from a driving trip from CT to Disney.   I believe it was 1150 miles total.  Took I-95 straight (GWB, not Tappan Zee and no loops/beltways).

We did the trip down and back in 18 hours -- moving time.  Our GPS calculates this for us.  I believe the key was that we left CT at 9 p.m. on the way down.  

Return trip:  left Disney at 2 pm.   Didn't tap the brakes once.  

Hope my experience provides hope for those like me -- I had so much anxiety about driving that I almost cancelled the trip!!   I did not want to give my hard earned money to the airlines .


----------



## java

I'm BAAAAACK!!! 
We will be driving again this summer- thinking of doing the 81/77 route again. But based on when we can leave I am guessing we'll only make it to around Charlotte NC before needing to stop for the night. 
Any hotel tips for the area? There are 6 of us. I would like one room if I can get one that sleeps us all cheap enough. 

I see there is an Embassy Suites there but it gets iffy reviews. I don't want to get off the road too far. 

So where do you stop along 77?


----------



## andapanda

What is the best route from southwest PA?  Google maps gives me a choice of two route - I-77/I-95 or just I-95.  Anyone with any experience with this drive?


----------



## Metal80s

I'm a veteran of the I-95 drive back and forth from Ma to Orlando and from Orlando to Ma as we also lived in Orlando for 8 years. I was thinking of trying the 1-84 to I-81 to I-77 and then pick up I-95 in SC this time but I just read that I-81 is under construction. Has anyone done this recently and if so how bad is it? We're leaving Ma on Sept 14th.


----------



## java

andapanda said:


> What is the best route from southwest PA?  Google maps gives me a choice of two route - I-77/I-95 or just I-95.  Anyone with any experience with this drive?





Metal80s said:


> I'm a veteran of the I-95 drive back and forth from Ma to Orlando and from Orlando to Ma as we also lived in Orlando for 8 years. I was thinking of trying the 1-84 to I-81 to I-77 and then pick up I-95 in SC this time but I just read that I-81 is under construction. Has anyone done this recently and if so how bad is it? We're leaving Ma on Sept 14th.



We love that drive. It's scenic and usually traffic free(famous last words) I don't know about the construction. In searching I don't see any current " major" construction but I am going to search more. Because that would change our route.


----------



## Metal80s

java said:


> We love that drive. It's scenic and usually traffic free(famous last words) I don't know about the construction. In searching I don't see any current " major" construction but I am going to search more. Because that would change our route.



Because I'm new I can't post URL's but if you do a Google search of I81 construction 2013 you'll find the info


----------



## java

Metal80s said:


> Because I'm new I can't post URL's but if you do a Google search of I81 construction 2013 you'll find the info



Hmm well I found one that said between 10-1pm mon-fri. Blasting and routing around. It says it started in spring 2011. We drove that route summer 2011 and I don't recall seeing anything. Hopefully someone has done it more recently.


----------



## loveysbydesign

java said:


> Hmm well I found one that said between 10-1pm mon-fri. Blasting and routing around. It says it started in spring 2011. We drove that route summer 2011 and I don't recall seeing anything. Hopefully someone has done it more recently.


We drove that route his past oct. and there was not much issue at all with the blasting and such. We saw signs but no back-ups. Only back-up we had was due to an accident.


----------



## java

loveysbydesign said:


> We drove that route his past oct. and there was not much issue at all with the blasting and such. We saw signs but no back-ups. Only back-up we had was due to an accident.



 Good news! I want to stay at the Andy Griffin Motel along the way I really do!


----------



## Metal80s

So as I stated in my previous post we're driving down to Disney in Sept from Ma with our 4 and 2 year old boys. We drove down 2 years ago and did the I-95 drive because I've been doing it for years. Looking to change things up this time and we are leaning towards the I-84 to -I-81 to I-77 to I-95 route but I noticed while looking at the map that the Blue Ridge Parkway runs parallel with I-81. Has any one gone the Parkway route and if so any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## amber.miller

Glad I found this board! My mom and I are driving down to Florida with my DS 4, and DS 2. We are leaving Kansas City on August 10th and driving to Jacksonville, FL to visit friends for a few days before heading to Orlando and checking in to Disney on August 16th. DH is flying down and meeting us at Disney. If anyone else has made that drive or similar any tips on routes or fun stops would be appreciated!


----------



## Disney Sheri

We will be making that drive in 4 weeks.  I will look for you when we get back and let you know if I have any tips.  We are driving straight through and just going to Orlando.


----------



## disfan4life1

we drive 10-11 hours sometimes just for a 2 day weekend..my teenagers love the family time spent in the car..lots of singing and game playing..of course sleeping too when driving through the night


----------



## WizardLarz

amber.miller said:


> Glad I found this board! My mom and I are driving down to Florida with my DS 4, and DS 2. We are leaving Kansas City on August 10th and driving to Jacksonville, FL to visit friends for a few days before heading to Orlando and checking in to Disney on August 16th. DH is flying down and meeting us at Disney. If anyone else has made that drive or similar any tips on routes or fun stops would be appreciated!



http://ngeorgia.com/tenn/pointpark.html

That can get you started!  Check out the major cities websites along your route and see what they have to offer. 

notes:  Watch the time you hit Atlanta!  Try to avoid the rushhour!  Make sure if you have a GPS device or Phone App, to use it.  I've driven St.Louis,MO. to WDW several times w/o : 1. wrong turn going down at Mount Vernon IL added 1hr to the drive.  2. On the way back in Nashville,TN once I had to go the wrong way due to a traffic accident and the next time took that same route, kinda out of habit I guess. 3 With the right GSP system  you can be directed around accidents or traffic delays.

MO, IL, TN, You will be on mostly 2 lane divided highway. Wentsville,MO. to O'Fallon,IL. & Nashville to Murfreeesboro TN 3 or 4 divided.  Once past Chattanooga,TN. onto Georgia and Florida Hwy,75 it is all 3 or 4 lane divided.


----------



## matdamom

loveysbydesign said:


> Not sure how far you are from I-81...but we take I-81 S. to 77 to 26 and pick up 95 later on closer to FL(near Savannah)



I am about 5 miles to I-81, but 77 is north of us. We'll probably hop on 81 to 26, then hit I-95 near Savannah. Estimated to be about 10-11 hours. Anyone have any tips on where to stop?


----------



## TinaElmerRh

We will be driving to Disney from PA for the first time.  Has anyone stayed at a Hilton about half the way there?  My husband has points we can use for free rooms.


----------



## nono

TinaElmerRh said:


> We will be driving to Disney from PA for the first time.  Has anyone stayed at a Hilton about half the way there?  My husband has points we can use for free rooms.



If you are OK with a Hampton Inn (part of Hilton), there's a very nice one just off I-95 in Dunn, NC.  Check it out.


----------



## TinaElmerRh

nono said:


> If you are OK with a Hampton Inn (part of Hilton), there's a very nice one just off I-95 in Dunn, NC.  Check it out.



Thank you.  Looks good to me.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Holiday Inn Express (or Hannah Montana hotel as my 5 year old calls it) is really good too.


----------



## loveysbydesign

TinaElmerRh said:


> We will be driving to Disney from PA for the first time.  Has anyone stayed at a Hilton about half the way there?  My husband has points we can use for free rooms.



Whereabouts in PA are you driving from and are you taking 95 or 81-77-26-95?


----------



## TinaElmerRh

loveysbydesign said:


> Whereabouts in PA are you driving from and are you taking 95 or 81-77-26-95?



We are from Wilkes-Barre.  We were planning on 95.  Now that I'm reading about going 81 I'm thinking that might be better.  Anybody have any thoughts on taking that route?


----------



## loveysbydesign

TinaElmerRh said:


> We are from Wilkes-Barre.  We were planning on 95.  Now that I'm reading about going 81 I'm thinking that might be better.  Anybody have any thoughts on taking that route?



I live in Alburtis, 10 minutes west of Allentown, right off Rte 78 and Rte 100. We always go 78-81-26-95 and love that route! 
So much easier then dealing with heading down towards the Philly area to pick up 95. Can't stand the NE ext south(if there's an accident you're screwed and stuck on it) or the blue route or 95 up this way! 
What are your travel dates?


----------



## TinaElmerRh

loveysbydesign said:


> I live in Alburtis, 10 minutes west of Allentown, right off Rte 78 and Rte 100. We always go 78-81-26-95 and love that route!
> So much easier then dealing with heading down towards the Philly area to pick up 95. Can't stand the NE ext south(if there's an accident you're screwed and stuck on it) or the blue route or 95 up this way!
> What are your travel dates?



We will be pulling out Dec. 28 and arriving in Orlando on the 29th.  (I know bad time, but I want my grandchildren to see Disney at Christmas).  We are taking the train home on Jan. 5th.


----------



## TinaElmerRh

loveysbydesign said:


> I live in Alburtis, 10 minutes west of Allentown, right off Rte 78 and Rte 100. We always go 78-81-26-95 and love that route!
> So much easier then dealing with heading down towards the Philly area to pick up 95. Can't stand the NE ext south(if there's an accident you're screwed and stuck on it) or the blue route or 95 up this way!
> What are your travel dates?



How long does it take you?  When I changed the route on mapquest it added 2 hours on.  Going on 95 it said 17.5 hours and on 81 it said over 19 hours.


----------



## loveysbydesign

TinaElmerRh said:


> We will be pulling out Dec. 28 and arriving in Orlando on the 29th.  (I know bad time, but I want my grandchildren to see Disney at Christmas).  We are taking the train home on Jan. 5th.



We are taking to train home for our upcoming trip too 

I would play it by ear and if there is no snowstorns go 78-81-77-26 rte. If there is a snowstorm I-95 will probably be clearer, unless it is just a coastal storm then 95 will probably be worse!


----------



## TinaElmerRh

loveysbydesign said:


> We are taking to train home for our upcoming trip too
> 
> I would play it by ear and if there is no snowstorns go 78-81-77-26 rte. If there is a snowstorm I-95 will probably be clearer, unless it is just a coastal storm



You'll have to let me know how your train ride goes.  We will be traveling with a 2 yr old, so I'm not really sure about all this.  What a small world, my in laws are in Bethlehem right by the airport.


----------



## loveysbydesign

TinaElmerRh said:


> You'll have to let me know how your train ride goes.  We will be traveling with a 2 yr old, so I'm not really sure about all this.  What a small world, my in laws are in Bethlehem right by the airport.



Have you checked out the Autotrain thread? Great info there! http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=402667&page=99
This thread is great for drivers too!  http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2815923&page=75 Lots of people from PA!


----------



## Katmat75

TinaElmerRh said:


> We are from Wilkes-Barre.  We were planning on 95.  Now that I'm reading about going 81 I'm thinking that might be better.  Anybody have any thoughts on taking that route?



We are from NJ but right across the river from Philly.  We have driven several times and we always take 95.  We always stop for the night in Georgia  trying to get the longest part of the driving out of the way.  We always stayed in Brunswick Georgia at the Comfort Suites Golden Isle Gateway.  It's just off 95 and not too pricey. Very clean!

We have taken the auto train several times and it is one of my favorites.  I would take that every time but when you are on a budget it's must cheaper to drive and I hate flying.  My youngest son was 4 when we first took the auto train and he was fine.  Just take things to keep your 2 year old occupies and they always ploace you in the train cars with others whio have children so if they act up you don't have to panic for bothering others lol!!


----------



## csharpwv

Katmat75 said:


> We are from NJ but right across the river from Philly.  We have driven several times and we always take 95.  We always stop for the night in Georgia  trying to get the longest part of the driving out of the way.  We always stayed in Brunswick Georgia at the Comfort Suites Golden Isle Gateway.  It's just off 95 and not too pricey. Very clean!
> 
> We have taken the auto train several times and it is one of my favorites.  I would take that every time but when you are on a budget it's must cheaper to drive and I hate flying.  My youngest son was 4 when we first took the auto train and he was fine.  Just take things to keep your 2 year old occupies and they always ploace you in the train cars with others whio have children so if they act up you don't have to panic for bothering others lol!!



I would suggest 95 - but leave at night! We drove from Hazleton, PA last year on Thanksgiving day. We left around 10pm - we had zero traffic, the DC Beltway was abandoned, and we made it to Hilton Head Island around 1:00 the next day. We are DVC members - so we spent the night at Hilton Head Island, took a walk on the beach, cooked dinner in our Villa, washed clothes, and used the jacuzzi - and woke up well rested and ready to go the next morning! We also stopped at the outlet mall on our way out of town for a quick black friday shopping adventure HAHA

It was a great trip!

I would definitely suggest I-95 after hours!


----------



## tinkerbell615

Hello everyone. It has been a while since I visited this thread. You all have helped me in the past, but I can't seem to find all of my information. 

We will be driving to WDW from OH. We will be going I75 South and taking the Florida Turnpike. The past couple of times, we have taken what I believe is called the Western Beltway off of the turnpike. I can't remember for sure if that is what it is called and what the exit is. It always seems to be less crowded to get in that way than going straight down the turnpike to the WDW exit if I can remember correctly. We are staying at All Star Sports. I would love for any help with this that you all are able to give.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## carolinagirl268

Can anyone tell me if traffic on I4 gets bad on Sundays around 3pm when people are checking in for the week?  Just trying to figure out if we would be smarter to try arriving before 2pm to avoid all others arriving.


----------



## Metal80s

carolinagirl268 said:


> Can anyone tell me if traffic on I4 gets bad on Sundays around 3pm when people are checking in for the week?  Just trying to figure out if we would be smarter to try arriving before 2pm to avoid all others arriving.



I lived in Orlando for 8 years, I-4 traffic is always bad but weekends don't really get backed up


----------



## momto2inKC

Joining in on this thread.  We have decided to drive to Disney on our next trip.  Last time we drove was in 2005 and that didn't end well.  The engine blew on my car on the way home  This time we're getting a rental and putting all those bad driving memories behind us 
So I do have a question...anyone who's driven along this route, where is a good stop off place somewhere in Georgia?  I mapped out the route on www.freetrip.com and it's 18.5 hours.  I think we'd like to stop around the 12-13 hour point which puts us in Macon, GA.  Any opinions?  Should we stop in another town before/after Macon?  Hotel suggestions?  I found a rate of $60 a night for a Best Western suite using my Costco card.  It was 1/4 mile off I-75.


----------



## DJFan88

momto2inKC said:


> So I do have a question...anyone who's driven along this route, where is a good stop off place somewhere in Georgia?  I mapped out the route on www.freetrip.com and it's 18.5 hours.  I think we'd like to stop around the 12-13 hour point which puts us in Macon, GA.  Any opinions?  Should we stop in another town before/after Macon?  Hotel suggestions?  I found a rate of $60 a night for a Best Western suite using my Costco card.  It was 1/4 mile off I-75.



Hmmm.... I think the Best Western we stayed at in Georgia was right off the highway in Savannah.  There was a Denny's inside.  We arrived at 8:30 pm and just wanted to sleep till 2:30 am (so as to be rush traffic thru Jacksonville the following am, and to get in early at WDW).  The lady gave me coupons for a free breakfast for Denny's as part of their deal and I said we aren't going to be around for breakfast, and she said "Well, it's a 24 hour breakfast!" and I said "Now we're talking" and we ate breakfast for our supper for free at the attached Denny's at 9 pm!
It was noisy from the highway, and it had the outside doors, but it was affordable and it accomplished what we needed to.


----------



## momto2inKC

We're coming from Missouri so we'll be going through central Georgia.  Good deal on the free breakfast


----------



## momto2inKC

Anyone driven MO to Disney that can help with my question in my post right above??


----------



## deltadawn7799

mally29 said:


> Looks like we may be driving in August. I have always wanted to, but hubby does not. He may fly with my brother in law and I will hit the road with my 17, 13, and 6 year old. We will be traveling from se mass...I have read a lot about travel through dc, and changing routes. What is the suggested route?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on places to stay? Thinking of either two short days and one long there, and two long back.
> 
> Thanks!




We are planning on driving down for the second time this August from SE Mass with our 9, 11 and 13 year old kids.  We leave around 6pm, my husband drives til about midnight where I pick up and drive til morning.  The kids sleep for the night and when we switch driving again around 7am we have breakfast.  My husband and I then switch driving whenever we get tired and stop for lunch.  Last year we were in Disney by 4pm.  We were tired but too excited and made it to the fireworks that night in the Magic Kingdom.
We stay on 95 the whole way but we do go over the Tappan Zee Bridge.  We seem to miss all traffic for the most part leaving at this time.


----------



## PrincessMom4

We are looking at driving with two 13 year old girls, 10 year old boy (will be 10 when we get to FLA), 7 and 5.5 year old boys. My hubby and I are leaving Canada at around 2pm and getting to Florida the next day.


----------



## Mickeyfan333

Trekker said:


> There is a whole new section added to www.wdwinfo.com for people driving.
> 
> Please Check it out
> 
> This is a work in progress and you will see many updates so look now and look often for your driving information.







This link is awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## scottb8888

tinkerbell615 said:


> Hello everyone. It has been a while since I visited this thread. You all have helped me in the past, but I can't seem to find all of my information.
> 
> We will be driving to WDW from OH. We will be going I75 South and taking the Florida Turnpike. The past couple of times, we have taken what I believe is called the Western Beltway off of the turnpike. I can't remember for sure if that is what it is called and what the exit is. It always seems to be less crowded to get in that way than going straight down the turnpike to the WDW exit if I can remember correctly. We are staying at All Star Sports. I would love for any help with this that you all are able to give.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



We are from Columbus and like taking 77 to 26 to 95 much better than 75


----------



## jdcthree

scottb8888 said:


> We are from Columbus and like taking 77 to 26 to 95 much better than 75



Why do you think it's better?  How much extra time does it add to your trip?  Thanks!


----------



## scottb8888

jdcthree said:


> Why do you think it's better?  How much extra time does it add to your trip?  Thanks!



We always use the 77-26-95 route.  From mapquest it doe snot add any time!


----------



## Hibernians

we recently drove from Mass. (greater Lowell area) and did 95 most of the way; no problems. trip was just over 22 hours.



scottb8888 said:


> We always use the 77-26-95 route.  From mapquest it doe snot add any time!


----------



## LifeIsDis

Hibernians said:
			
		

> we recently drove from Mass. (greater Lowell area) and did 95 most of the way; no problems. trip was just over 22 hours.



My mom and I are driving from the Worcester area next month and I'm glad to hear there were no problems because we will be doing 95 most of the way.


----------



## loveysbydesign

scottb8888 said:


> We always use the 77-26-95 route.  From mapquest it doe snot add any time!


We also go 77-26-95! Love that route!


----------



## caitlinsdad

Ok  its time for another trip to WDW,  We leave Aug 8th and arrive on the 11th   Needless to say we do not rush on the way down as I am the only driver.

This time from CT   I95 to RT 301 to bypass DC and Northern VA,  back to I 95 stopping in Richmond VA the first night.  Night two and three in Savanna Ga, then onto WDW arriving on the 11th

On the way home renting a cabin in Servieville Tn for two days then maybe Haggersville MD or Mechicansburg PA  before getting back to CT  Avoiding I 95 most of the home.

WDW here we come.


----------



## mrstomrice

We decided to use a rental car (thanks Dollar for the fabulous deal!). We have driven our own car before and I remember it being very easy to get around, but to be safe we will bring our GPS from home. I will be entering addresses in before we leave home for the parks, Sea World, our resort (SSR) and the airport.  Where is the best place to get these adresses?  Thanks!


----------



## hearts8701

mrstomrice said:


> We decided to use a rental car (thanks Dollar for the fabulous deal!). We have driven our own car before and I remember it being very easy to get around, but to be safe we will bring our GPS from home. I will be entering addresses in before we leave home for the parks, Sea World, our resort (SSR) and the airport.  Where is the best place to get these adresses?  Thanks!



i use this site http://www.themeparkcity.com/USA_FL.htm


----------



## capegirl

This is a tough one. We have no choice but to head out on a Friday morning from Southeastern, Mass. The earliest we can leave is 3am, which means we will hit the wall of NY traffic at the worst possible time. We have always traveled on a weekend, and had no problem with I 95 over the GWB. We know this route will be a nightmare on a weekday, so with that said will the Tappan Zee Bridge route really be the the lesser of 2 evils? Is this the only alternative?


----------



## mrstomrice

hearts8701 said:


> i use this site http://www.themeparkcity.com/USA_FL.htm



Thank you, but I do not see any addresses? When I clicked Disney World, it linked me to the Disney site. I am looking for the address to enter into my GPS to get to the parking lots. Thanks!


----------



## Goofygirl17

capegirl said:


> This is a tough one. We have no choice but to head out on a Friday morning from Southeastern, Mass. The earliest we can leave is 3am, which means we will hit the wall of NY traffic at the worst possible time. We have always traveled on a weekend, and had no problem with I 95 over the GWB. We know this route will be a nightmare on a weekday, so with that said will the Tappan Zee Bridge route really be the the lesser of 2 evils? Is this the only alternative?



I only go over the Tappan Zee.  I hate the GWB.


----------



## TinaElmerRh

csharpwv said:


> I would suggest 95 - but leave at night! We drove from Hazleton, PA last year on Thanksgiving day. We left around 10pm - we had zero traffic, the DC Beltway was abandoned, and we made it to Hilton Head Island around 1:00 the next day. We are DVC members - so we spent the night at Hilton Head Island, took a walk on the beach, cooked dinner in our Villa, washed clothes, and used the jacuzzi - and woke up well rested and ready to go the next morning! We also stopped at the outlet mall on our way out of town for a quick black friday shopping adventure HAHA
> 
> It was a great trip!
> 
> I would definitely suggest I-95 after hours!



How far off your direct route was the hotel?  I would love to stay by the beach on our way down.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Won't be making that trek until 2013 again, BUT we are still excited.


----------



## prlady13

Hi all! This thread has been very beneficial in planning our first drive down to WDW from Long Island, NY but I'm still unsure about time.  I've read to leave either very early or very late, so my first plan was to leave around 3am and make an overnight stop in Savannah, GA. BUt, theres been some mixed reviews about leaving at that time. Will it put me at the start of morning traffic in DC?. Our vacation dates are 9/12-9/20 which makes our check in at POR on a Wednesday. Which time is best to leave from NY on a weekday?
Thanks!


----------



## StuffedwFluff

Call us crazy, but we are making the trek from Utah! My husband and I are excited to drive with our three kids, 5, 4 and 2 next year! Any suggestions on which route, North or South?


----------



## DJFan88

prlady13 said:


> Hi all! This thread has been very beneficial in planning our first drive down to WDW from Long Island, NY but I'm still unsure about time.  I've read to leave either very early or very late, so my first plan was to leave around 3am and make an overnight stop in Savannah, GA. BUt, theres been some mixed reviews about leaving at that time. Will it put me at the start of morning traffic in DC?. Our vacation dates are 9/12-9/20 which makes our check in at POR on a Wednesday. Which time is best to leave from NY on a weekday?
> Thanks!



We come from the MA/CT border and if we leave at 7 pm we totally clear everything busy and can hit Disney by 4:30 pm straight thru.  So, the dilemma begins -  We think we can stop overnight in Savannah, but when we are hitting there at 11:30 am, guess we'll just keep going -- for the lousiest 5 hrs. ever!  
So, putting you maybe 3 hours closer than us?  just guessing - by our theory we could leave at 10 pm.  But you're much better off staying over 1 night - so don't do that.  So, the question becomes, how early must you leave to clear the traffic  ---- and you must clear the traffic.  I think you probably need a solid 5 hours to clear.  So, I think I'd knock that 3 am guess to an earlier 1:30 am.  That would probably get you into Savannah by 5:30 which is a great time.  The Best Western there also has a Denny's attached which will give you a free breakfast, which you can then turn in for supper (24 hr. breakfast) -- then, may I suggest what we do, when we have stayed there is leave very early (I'm talking 2-3 am here----remember, you got there early enough to turn in around 7:30 or so), that way you can get into Orlando around 7:30 before it gets crazy in Jacksonville and then Orlando -- although that will already be getting crazy!

Good luck -- we are trying the auto train for our first time this time.


----------



## prlady13

Thanks DJFan! I appreciate your help!


----------



## ctl

I'm trying to decide whether to drive or to fly (chiefly because a rental car for 10 days over the Christmas period is crazy expensive) and flights are really expensive at that time too. I was wondering if anyone has driven this and what is the realistic cost of gas (I'm thinking about $370 R/T) and time to drive ,2 and 1/2 days. Considering leaving on a Friday night after work (8pm) stopping in Shreveport, LA around 12pm. (Motel).Starting out next morning leaving by 9.30am getting into Tallahasse,FL about 10.30pm (with stops to eat, bathroom etc). Stay over Saturday night in a motel then leave around 9am Sunday morning, hit WDW around 4pm. Is this even realistic? My DH and I will split the driving (I don't drive at night, poor night vision) and I have lead-foot syndrome, so he won't let me drive unless I completely adhere to the speed limit in every little town etc. So I will only drive maybe 1/3 of the time and he will have to do the rest. (He gets grumpy driving too). Also, have 2 teenagers who will absolutely not want to drive (spoiled them too much with flying every time). Am I going to save money this way,and is the time driving just extra torture, or will I just think I'm saving money and drive my family nuts?  Thoughts?


----------



## ctl

Well, I started to run the numbers and I may end up flying, depending on how airfares pan out. Gas and motel room would cost me upwards of $900, so the rental car would pretty much be a wash, if I can use miles for flights. If I can't use miles for flights then it's back to the original drive plan. I have a long time to figure it out.


----------



## Q-man

Driving from Houston what is a realistic amount of actual behind the wheel driving time? 13-14 hours? I'm not familiar with those Interstates.  Is the speed limit 75mph all the way there or just the TX and LA part?  Stopping in Mobile on the return trip with the family but driving out solo as the kids had school obligations come up and are flying out with mom.  Can I do it in a 15 hour day solo?


----------



## BelleBeautyandtheBeast

Q-man said:


> Driving from Houston what is a realistic amount of actual behind the wheel driving time? 13-14 hours? I'm not familiar with those Interstates.  Is the speed limit 75mph all the way there or just the TX and LA part?  Stopping in Mobile on the return trip with the family but driving out solo as the kids had school obligations come up and are flying out with mom.  Can I do it in a 15 hour day solo?



Hey, how's it going? I honestly know nothing about the road(s) you will be taking.

Here is an interesting map that shows maximum possible speed limits of interstates. http://www.iihs.org/laws/mapmaxspeedonruralinterstates.aspx

It _is_ possible to drive there in a day. According to the map I pulled up you are looking at 950ish miles and 13.5 hours of driving (also allow time for gas ups, bathroom breaks and food).
Do you WANT to do all that driving in one day? It will be one long day if you do, but it can be done.


----------



## Q-man

BelleBeautyandtheBeast said:


> It _is_ possible to drive there in a day. According to the map I pulled up you are looking at 950ish miles and 13.5 hours of driving (also allow time for gas ups, bathroom breaks and food).
> Do you WANT to do all that driving in one day? It will be one long day if you do, but it can be done.



For 950 miles I'll only need one gas stop if I start on full.  I'll have plenty of food in the car and some audio books too. 

As for the second part, I'm making no room ressies for that night but have a few hotels along the way's numbers plugged in my phone in case I get road dazed and need to stop but energy usually isn't an issue for me. 

DW is wondering why she never thought to send me a couple days early before so I can get my pace, and the things I like, out of my system w/o the family so she doesn't have to watch me start crawling the walls with the family's pace.


----------



## Luvamouse

950 miles in 13 hours is an average of 70 . I know we routinely get about 830 miles in 13 hours,  avoiding 99% of traffic by our route out of the Northeast.   Couple of bathroom breaks and inevitable slowdowns in traffic.  We bring sandwiches,  make more from the cooler at rest stops and average  no more than 10 minute stops.  We still cover a lot of ground efficiently,  but unless you are on faster highways,  you'll probably be looking at 15 hours at least.  Depends on a lot, but I'd say that is a fair guess.


----------



## Q-man

Luvamouse said:


> 950 miles in 13 hours is an average of 70 . I know we routinely get about 830 miles in 13 hours,  avoiding 99% of traffic by our route out of the Northeast.   Couple of bathroom breaks and inevitable slowdowns in traffic.  We bring sandwiches,  make more from the cooler at rest stops and average  no more than 10 minute stops.  We still cover a lot of ground efficiently,  but unless you are on faster highways,  you'll probably be looking at 15 hours at least.  Depends on a lot, but I'd say that is a fair guess.



Good to know. I'm a set the cruise control at 80mph person as that is what traffic moves at here on Texas' highways(75 is the speed limit here).  The first 350 miles of the trip are 75mph limits.


----------



## Luvamouse

Q-man said:


> Good to know. I'm a set the cruise control at 80mph person as that is what traffic moves at here on Texas' highways(75 is the speed limit here).  The first 350 miles of the trip are 75mph limits.



I find that I am running 75 or better through much of VA south to FL-- some is 75 (I think?) and some is 65-70.  No matter what I do I am never the fastest car, I think it is the angle my ankle prefers, lol...  Even heading through the cities keeps us over 60 unless it is really crowded.  We take 81 rather than 95 and avoid a ton of traffic.  I do enjoy driving, but I have to say, I can't manage anything over 10 hours or so as the sole driver any longer!  14 when we swap off is great.  I am way too ADD and need to get my fix of snooping at the scenery or adjacent vehicles...


----------



## MacFranke

We will be going to WDW on Nov.9 for checkin on Nov.10 from Trussville.  

2 adults but 1 driver

There are a few different ways to get there from here and wanted to get opinions of which way people think is the best. Over to Atlanta, down 280???  We are used to leaving early to miss traffic but this is our first trip to WDW from Trussville and are not sure which way makes sense. 

We would like to be a few hours from WDW for Saturday AM checkin and figure to stop near Ocala.  

Any suggestions,

Lori


----------



## TPR

As an Orlando local, the best part about driving to and from the parks are all the alternative routes from I-4.  Turkey Lake and Apopka Vineland are your best options if there is traffic on the interstate.


----------



## musketmickey

hey,

I have been driving to disney since the first year I was born, day and a half drive from trontro to florida soooo worth it



FORT WILDERNESS ALL THE WAY BABY!


----------



## ffugitive

Driving from Long Island - leaving right after Thanksgiving dinner.  Plan is my wife and I will power through the night (so kids can sleep through a good portion of the drive), and we will stop in the afternoon Friday and stay somewhere in Florida a short drive from Disney.  We will get much needed rest and relaxation at the hotel and then get an early start to WDW Saturday morning.   

Any thoughts where to stay in Florida on Friday?  I was looking at St. Augustine.  I doubt we will be doing much beyond hitting the hotel pool as we will be faily exhausted, but open to suggestions.


----------



## byejou

ffugitive said:


> Driving from Long Island - leaving right after Thanksgiving dinner.  Plan is my wife and I will power through the night (so kids can sleep through a good portion of the drive), and we will stop in the afternoon Friday and stay somewhere in Florida a short drive from Disney.  We will get much needed rest and relaxation at the hotel and then get an early start to WDW Saturday morning.
> 
> Any thoughts where to stay in Florida on Friday?  I was looking at St. Augustine.  I doubt we will be doing much beyond hitting the hotel pool as we will be faily exhausted, but open to suggestions.



LaQuinta in Lake Mary $69 & is 30 min from WDW.  We just made the trip this past week with our camper.  Doing what you plan, we left at 6pm from NJ, DH drove til 1130 just past DC and I took over til 5am while everyone slept til right around mid GA.  Not a bad ride.  But we had a few stops with kids an pups after breakfast.  We arrived around noon after stopping for lunch.  Ride home we left at 11am and stopped at Kings Dominion LaQuinta for $59, nice room & arriving around 12mn due to potty breaks.  We will leave sooner next trip.  Have a nice trip!!!!


----------



## Q-man

Luvamouse said:


> 950 miles in 13 hours is an average of 70 . I know we routinely get about 830 miles in 13 hours,  avoiding 99% of traffic by our route out of the Northeast.   Couple of bathroom breaks and inevitable slowdowns in traffic.  We bring sandwiches,  make more from the cooler at rest stops and average  no more than 10 minute stops.  We still cover a lot of ground efficiently,  but unless you are on faster highways,  you'll probably be looking at 15 hours at least.  Depends on a lot, but I'd say that is a fair guess.



As a follow up- I left at 5am and pulled into Pop Century at 6:40pm making it in 13 hours and 40mins. I clocked 995 miles.  I stopped 3 times for a combined amount of less than 25 minutes.  

The return trip in holiday traffic took 2.5 hours more behind the wheel driving time.  Orlando to the I-75 and I-10 split was a nightmare and was most of that extra travel time.


----------



## Luvamouse

Q-man said:
			
		

> As a follow up- I left at 5am and pulled into Pop Century at 6:40pm making it in 13 hours and 40mins. I clocked 995 miles.  I stopped 3 times for a combined amount of less than 25 minutes.
> 
> The return trip in holiday traffic took 2.5 hours more behind the wheel driving time.  Orlando to the I-75 and I-10 split was a nightmare and was most of that extra travel time.



You made great time!  I imagine there are clearer runs than we start with here in the NE,  and if you can miss traffic- unlike your return trip- it makes all the difference!  Hope it was a great trip!


----------



## hljoo8

You can do it! When we've done the drive (from Eastern Mass...about the same distance as you) we've done the same thing: short to medium drive the first day depending on when we can leave, then a long day in the middle, and a short day to finish up. It's not bad.
What happened to the Direct Air flights?


----------



## OmegaWife5

This thread has been very informative. This will by my family's first trip and it makes more since for us to drive from Memphis to Orlando. Since DH doesn't do too well driving at night and works during the day, while I sleep since I stay home with DD, I'll be doing the night driving and he will take over in the morning. Our plan is to leave on Sat. May 18th no later than 11pm. DH will take over in the morning once we stop and get something for breakfast. Since we are an hour behind, I figure we should arrive at POR no later than 2pm.  I used the mapquest like a previous poster recommended and it had us there in 12 hrs 45 mins. My goal is to bypass Atlanta all together if we can.


----------



## BeBeCee

RVer question.  Stop suggestions for Texas to Orlando seem to be a little light here, but wanted to ask if anyone has some favorite stops to recommend for this route?  We did this trek last Jan 12 in our Winnebago and it was great.  We left late afternoon from Houston on a Fri pm, overnighted in Breaux Bridge, LA, drove through on Sat, stopped outside of Lake City, FL, and then drove on to FW that Sun AM.  Nice pace, but looking for any insight or better ideas to use for our upcoming trip.  It's us and our 5YO daughter.  
Leaving Fri, 2/1, Arriving late FW, Sat, 2/2.


----------



## Three cats

dkddis said:
			
		

> We are doing our second drive from MA and we took 95 the whole way on a Friday of Easter weekend 2003. Not good.
> Others that I know will only take the 95 route on a weekend and leave at 5-6am. (I will do that this year) On the way back we took I-95 to I-26 to I-77 to I-81. I agree it was a smooth drive with zero traffic. I think it is about 90 miles more but worth it to avoid NJ turnpike, Deleware Bridge and DC.






_Posted  from DISboards.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Prince Eric's Mom

Anybody have a suggestion for the current best way from MCO to Downtown Disney area? Looks like we are coming in during rush hour. Any back roads or sneaky side paths would be appreciated.


----------



## canlafre

Has anyone ever made the trip from Mid Vermont to WDW in early February?

We are thinking of driving this time around, but not sure how it would go with 3 kiddos.

thanks!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Has anyone driven from WDW to Williamsburg, VA? If so how long is the drive. We always drive from PA to Fl and bac, but would like to spend a night or 2 near Williamsburg on the drive home.


----------



## braddillman

(subscribe)

Planning to drive Ottawa-Orlando around 20 Dec 2013 or so, back maybe around 2 Jan 2014. Family of 5 (me, DW, DS, DD, DD) in a 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan. Staying offsite at The Fountains on i-drive. Driven around Orlando plenty, but have always flown and rented a car. Planning to take the I-81 I-77 I-95 route. All plans subject to change, just getting started at this.


----------



## PrincessMom4

We leave near Ottawa, Ontario. Its a really nice drive down.


----------



## Zuzu03

canlafre said:


> Has anyone ever made the trip from Mid Vermont to WDW in early February?
> 
> We are thinking of driving this time around, but not sure how it would go with 3 kiddos.
> 
> thanks!



Our receptionist here just did it (from Williamstown, VT) over February break with pups and one kid. She said the weather was a bit dicey, but they were fine.  

I'm actually MOVING down to Naples in June from Central VT and driving a rental truck, but planning on stopping at Disney for the night (DH is already there working) waiting for my DD and her DBF to arrive with the Jeep from the autotrain!  I'm just wondering about parking the rental truck in one of the resort parking lots!! LOL!!!


----------



## Zuzu03

Ok, question for all of you driving veterans.  AAA, Googlemaps and Mapquest give me 2 alternate routes to WDW from Central Vermont.  One gets me to I95 through NYC and on the cross-Bronx Expwy and the other takes me to I87 to Albany and down I81 missing NYC and DC. I've done the I95 before ages ago and remember it being a bit hairy.  I'm driving a 16 foot Penske truck - so I think I should choose the I81 route.  What do you all think?

Oh and I'll be leaving around 3 or 4 a.m. on Sunday the 16th of June.


----------



## dvczerfs

Zuzu03 said:


> Ok, question for all of you driving veterans.  AAA, Googlemaps and Mapquest give me 2 alternate routes to WDW from Central Vermont.  One gets me to I95 through NYC and on the cross-Bronx Expwy and the other takes me to I87 to Albany and down I81 missing NYC and DC. I've done the I95 before ages ago and remember it being a bit hairy.  I'm driving a 16 foot Penske truck - so I think I should choose the I81 route.  What do you all think?
> 
> Oh and I'll be leaving around 3 or 4 a.m. on Sunday the 16th of June.



i81 is a major truck route. i take i81/i77/i26/i95. just dont hit char. nc. at rush hour. other then that, wide open. just pay attention to the truck grade warnings coming out of the mountains on i81.


----------



## billybobblockhead

dvczerfs said:


> i81 is a major truck route. i take i81/i77/i26/i95. just dont hit char. nc. at rush hour. other then that, wide open. just pay attention to the truck grade warnings coming out of the mountains on i81.



What Dave said.  IMO, once you get into NC on I77 (and if you manage to avoid Charlotte rush hour), the worst part of the drive that you have left is South Carolina on I95.  2 lanes, "woodsy" median, yuck.  Easily manageable, but not as nice as when you cross into Georgia and pick up 3 lanes.


----------



## Zuzu03

dvczerfs said:


> i81 is a major truck route. i take i81/i77/i26/i95. just dont hit char. nc. at rush hour. other then that, wide open. just pay attention to the truck grade warnings coming out of the mountains on i81.





billybobblockhead said:


> What Dave said.  IMO, once you get into NC on I77 (and if you manage to avoid Charlotte rush hour), the worst part of the drive that you have left is South Carolina on I95.  2 lanes, "woodsy" median, yuck.  Easily manageable, but not as nice as when you cross into Georgia and pick up 3 lanes.



Thank you!!!  I'm now leaving on Friday about 7:00 a.m. to get down earlier, hopefully things will be calm due to the weekend!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Maryland and DC plus some times Richmond is the ones we get struck in traffic the most


----------



## SlightlyocdDisneyfan

I apologize if this question has been recently answered, but I've poked around and not found an answer yet.  Are booster seats required for children in Florida?  I've seen conflicting information on-line.

We are flying into Pensacola and then driving to Orlando, and it's hard to believe that my children wouldn't need booster seats.


----------



## java

SlightlyocdDisneyfan said:


> I apologize if this question has been recently answered, but I've poked around and not found an answer yet.  Are booster seats required for children in Florida?  I've seen conflicting information on-line.
> 
> We are flying into Pensacola and then driving to Orlando, and it's hard to believe that my children wouldn't need booster seats.



I don't know how old your kids are but it appears the "law" only requires Kids up to 3 to be in a car seat. 4-5 have to be "safely restrained" but not necessarily in a booster with a suggestion of the 80 pound rule that is elsewhere in the country, but not law in FL.  

But we put our kids in boosters anyway even though by law we didn't have to.

http://www.sheriff.org/safety/carseat.cfm


----------



## SlightlyocdDisneyfan

java said:


> I don't know how old your kids are but it appears the "law" only requires Kids up to 3 to be in a car seat. 4-5 have to be "safely restrained" but not necessarily in a booster with a suggestion of the 80 pound rule that is elsewhere in the country, but not law in FL.
> 
> But we put our kids in boosters anyway even though by law we didn't have to.
> 
> http://www.sheriff.org/safety/carseat.cfm



Thank you.  Our state law is based on age/height of either eight years or 4'9".  Our dds will be a few days away from the age requirement when we travel.  Trying to decide whether it's necessary to lug their seats on the plane.  Sounds like, at least legally, it isn't required.


----------



## naomiswanson

Actually, I am planning to visit in Disney and it is m,y first time to visit. But don't have any details and sorry for my ignorance, I want to have some further information about what are the different places that nice to hang out?


----------



## floreksa

We leave 3am tomorrow from Western MA!  so excited!  This will be our 2nd time driving.  Last time we did 95S all the way, but also left at 9pm so did the NYC / MD / DC portions during the middle of the night.  This time we're planning on taking 84 to 81 to 66 to 288 to 95.  Planning on stopping overnight in Santee, SC again.  Stayed at a nice Holiday Inn there last time.

Any thing we should be aware of taking this route instead of 95 all the way?


----------



## armsom

Too funny we are in western Ct. Leaving next wed taking the 84/81/66 route and plan in staying in santee sc. Have a great trip


----------



## flafan

HI Everyone,

We are driving from Massachusetts in June for our much needed WDW Vaca.

In the past we drive a straight 16 hours before we stop but I am thinking maybe we should cut that in half and stop a little sooner.

Does anyone know of a nice hotel that has easy access off 95 around Richmond VA or Emporia VA.  Thank you.  Any advice or suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## rockydek

flafan said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> We are driving from Massachusetts in June for our much needed WDW Vaca.
> 
> In the past we drive a straight 16 hours before we stop but I am thinking maybe we should cut that in half and stop a little sooner.
> 
> Does anyone know of a nice hotel that has easy access off 95 around Richmond VA or Emporia VA.  Thank you.  Any advice or suggestions would be welcomed.





Have you considered the Auto Train in Lorton , Virginia? When you wake up 
you will be 30 minutes from Disney. It would be like staying in a hotel that's moving. Amtrak has one that leaves Lorton at 4pm everyday and arrives in Sanford 8:30am the next morning  non-stop...We are from Mass and love this option...We have our car, No need to rent one when we arrive and we pack it with all our food and such. Have fun!


----------



## byejou

flafan said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> We are driving from Massachusetts in June for our much needed WDW Vaca.
> 
> In the past we drive a straight 16 hours before we stop but I am thinking maybe we should cut that in half and stop a little sooner.
> 
> Does anyone know of a nice hotel that has easy access off 95 around Richmond VA or Emporia VA.  Thank you.  Any advice or suggestions would be welcomed.



We stayed at the LaQunita Kings Dominion, just north of Richmond.  I believe it was $65 per night, nice room, good breakfast.  There's also one south of Richmond may be cheaper but also nice hotel for price.  As for Auto-train as posted previously, we took it last May and it was well worth price.  May use it again this November!!  Have a great trip!!


----------



## flafan

Thank you ByeJou

I am going to check it out.  Thank you so much for taking the time to answer.
Have a great day!!!


----------



## nono

flafan said:


> HI Everyone,
> 
> We are driving from Massachusetts in June for our much needed WDW Vaca.
> 
> In the past we drive a straight 16 hours before we stop but I am thinking maybe we should cut that in half and stop a little sooner.
> 
> Does anyone know of a nice hotel that has easy access off 95 around Richmond VA or Emporia VA.  Thank you.  Any advice or suggestions would be welcomed.



In Emporia, the Hampton Inn is good, right off the highway, and breakfast starts at 5:30 a.m.  We were on the road by 6 a.m., and in WDW by 6 p.m., even with several stops along the .  

Good luck deciding.


----------



## tiredsportsmom

We will be leaving Tennessee around 5am Friday, July 5th for our 15 night FL stay!  it should be about an 11 hr drive but since DS6 is a LOUSY traveler it will take much longer! Hopefully we can drive 3 or 4 hrs before we stop for breakfast, thinking about packing a picnic lunch so hopefully we can find a rest area with a great view/playground for DS to run around for awhile.

Have his fun bag list made: tablet, leapster explorer & games, tag reader & books, dvd player & movies, coloring books & colored pencils, Also looking for car games to play!

I'm super excited and 5am July 5th can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## flafan

Have Fun tiredsportsmom. Sounds like you are well prepared


----------



## Next2Disney1

If you're driving south to Disney from anywhere on the East Coast, it's best to avoid I-95. Especially in metropolitan areas like NYC, NJ, Philly, Baltimore and DC. 

In particular avoid during "rush hour" times which are 6-9AM and 4-7PM M-F. 

It's best to pick up I-95 after Fredericksburg, VA and hop on I-295 to skirt around Richmond, VA. 

After that you'll have smooth sailing and a nice max speed of 70MPH.

Happy driving!!


----------



## mswhittaker

Ok, driving MA to Disney World, with a teenager and a 2 year old.

We're analyzing which route to drive, but I'm curious on opinions on how to do it.

With the 2 year old, driving straight through leaving at dinner time seems appealing - 2 year old should sleep in the car seat all night, and two of us can split up the driving every few hours. We could make it down to Disney around dinner time the next day.

Alternatively, do we stop one night (Dunn Hampton Inn sounds nice) and risk him getting annoyed in the car seat each day...

Or do we split it over three days (two hotels), leaving at dinner time the first night, stopping around 1am, then driving a shorter day day 2, stopping around Savannah, and a short day day 3?

Opinions!? Anyone do this with a toddler? What's the easiest on them?


----------



## des4lee

Next2Disney1 said:


> If you're driving south to Disney from anywhere on the East Coast, it's best to avoid I-95. Especially in metropolitan areas like NYC, NJ, Philly, Baltimore and DC.
> 
> In particular avoid during "rush hour" times which are 6-9AM and 4-7PM M-F.
> 
> It's best to pick up I-95 after Fredericksburg, VA and hop on I-295 to skirt around Richmond, VA.
> 
> After that you'll have smooth sailing and a nice max speed of 70MPH.
> 
> Happy driving!!



I'm from NJ....is there anyway to pick up the highways your talking about from North Jersey?


----------



## kerry34

mswhittaker said:


> Ok, driving MA to Disney World, with a teenager and a 2 year old.
> 
> We're analyzing which route to drive, but I'm curious on opinions on how to do it.
> 
> With the 2 year old, driving straight through leaving at dinner time seems appealing - 2 year old should sleep in the car seat all night, and two of us can split up the driving every few hours. We could make it down to Disney around dinner time the next day.
> 
> Alternatively, do we stop one night (Dunn Hampton Inn sounds nice) and risk him getting annoyed in the car seat each day...
> 
> Or do we split it over three days (two hotels), leaving at dinner time the first night, stopping around 1am, then driving a shorter day day 2, stopping around Savannah, and a short day day 3?
> 
> Opinions!? Anyone do this with a toddler? What's the easiest on them?



We have done it both ways....I prefer the two day stopover but only if we have something fun planned to make it worthwhile, otherwise we just do the one night. Unless you have done it before with your toddler, you won't really know how he/she will handle the long duration ride.  In any case when we have done the two day stopover, we left MA around 4 and drove the 84-81 route and stayed over in W.V, hit no traffic at all. Next day we continued on 81, picked up 77 to 26 and then 95 until Savannah on one of the trips, Jekyll Island for the other. We did some sight-seeing the next day and then it was a short ride to Orlando after that.  When we drive one night we leave in the middle of the night and bypass NYC by way of Tappan Zee in NY and go the Garden State to Jersey Tpk, and down 95 and stopover in NC for the night, leave early next morning.


----------



## vicki_c

des4lee said:


> I'm from NJ....is there anyway to pick up the highways your talking about from North Jersey?



That person is here advertising their business (which I reported since that's not permitted).

As to your question, there are many here that drive from Jersey and can answer your questions about avoiding certain roads, if it's even reasonably possible.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Can't wait for my driving adventure (again) soon !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mainelyj

For those who have done this trip before, which States are cheapest for gas? Or can someone help with a link that lists this already?  Thanks.


----------



## kerry34

You can check out the gasbuddy website and it allows you to enter your route for your trip and it gives you approximations of where you will need to fill up based on your vehicle type and gives the gas stations that have the cheapest gas. I have not put this to the test as of yet so I can't speak for its accuracy.  The gas is cheaper in the South generally, than the north. However if you are getting gas while at Disney  fill up on Disney property as the Hess stations there have always been cheaper than other places.


----------



## mainelyj

kerry34 said:


> You can check out the gasbuddy website and it allows you to enter your route for your trip and it gives you approximations of where you will need to fill up based on your vehicle type and gives the gas stations that have the cheapest gas. I have not put this to the test as of yet so I can't speak for its accuracy.  The gas is cheaper in the South generally, than the north. However if you are getting gas while at Disney  fill up on Disney property as the Hess stations there have always been cheaper than other places.



Thanks I will try this. I have the gas buddy Ap - but would like to prepare better for our gas ups vs winging it. Never thought to check their actually website. by the way, the Ap has never let me down.


----------



## marius97

mainelyj said:


> Thanks I will try this. I have the gas buddy Ap - but would like to prepare better for our gas ups vs winging it. Never thought to check their actually website. by the way, the Ap has never let me down.



I love them for checking gas prices. I had it planned last year as to what cities/states to stop in. But as I neared E on the guage I realized that we were WAY short of our target...like 200 miles. This year I'm going to have to check what size tank and MPG they are using.


----------



## atwmommy

mswhittaker said:


> Ok, driving MA to Disney World, with a teenager and a 2 year old.
> 
> We're analyzing which route to drive, but I'm curious on opinions on how to do it.
> 
> With the 2 year old, driving straight through leaving at dinner time seems appealing - 2 year old should sleep in the car seat all night, and two of us can split up the driving every few hours. We could make it down to Disney around dinner time the next day.
> 
> Alternatively, do we stop one night (Dunn Hampton Inn sounds nice) and risk him getting annoyed in the car seat each day...
> 
> Or do we split it over three days (two hotels), leaving at dinner time the first night, stopping around 1am, then driving a shorter day day 2, stopping around Savannah, and a short day day 3?
> 
> Opinions!? Anyone do this with a toddler? What's the easiest on them?



Have you thought about sitting the trip between driving and the auto train?  My aunt from MA does that a d it works well.  We are taking it for the first time in August.


----------



## mswhittaker

atwmommy said:


> Have you thought about sitting the trip between driving and the auto train?  My aunt from MA does that a d it works well.  We are taking it for the first time in August.



Briefly thought about it but not for us, thanks though!


----------



## kasedroz

We are driving from Central KY for our trip this year. This'll be the first time driving with both girls (first trip time was before youngest DD was born). We are driving through at night, leaving around 10ish. My only problem is how uncomfortable our girls  will be sleeping sitting up. Many have suggested since we have a van to old down seats and make a bed for them that way. I'm not sure how I feel about doing this, for legal and safety issues. The people who have suggested apparently do it often and say its no different than them sleeping in a traveling camper or Winnebago. Any thoughts on the issue?

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## nono

My kids recline a bit in their chairs in our van; they don't lay flat.  So they are still belted in...and we put small suitcases on the floor in front of their chairs to make footrests.  Really seems to help.  Maybe that can be a "middle ground" for you?


----------



## kasedroz

nono said:
			
		

> My kids recline a bit in their chairs in our van; they don't lay flat.  So they are still belted in...and we put small suitcases on the floor in front of their chairs to make footrests.  Really seems to help.  Maybe that can be a "middle ground" for you?



I can get behind this idea a lot easier than laying them in the back. We will definitely be doing this. Still hate that we are driving but if it goes horrible I know my DH won't want to do it again.


----------



## darnheather

mswhittaker said:


> Ok, driving MA to Disney World, with a teenager and a 2 year old.
> 
> We're analyzing which route to drive, but I'm curious on opinions on how to do it.
> 
> With the 2 year old, driving straight through leaving at dinner time seems appealing - 2 year old should sleep in the car seat all night, and two of us can split up the driving every few hours. We could make it down to Disney around dinner time the next day.
> 
> Alternatively, do we stop one night (Dunn Hampton Inn sounds nice) and risk him getting annoyed in the car seat each day...
> 
> Or do we split it over three days (two hotels), leaving at dinner time the first night, stopping around 1am, then driving a shorter day day 2, stopping around Savannah, and a short day day 3?
> 
> Opinions!? Anyone do this with a toddler? What's the easiest on them?



I've driven quite a lot on the east cost with toddlers and small children.  No way would I split it to 3 days.  That is just asking for heartache for everyone.   The longest I've driven in a day with two kids was 14 hours.  That was just me driving.  Kids slept a lot.  In your case I'd do two days having the bulk of driving on the first day because both you and spouse will be tired day two even with the rest.  So if your trip is going to be 20 hours I'd do 12 hours day one and 8 hours on the second leaving right after breakfast.


----------



## SlightlyocdDisneyfan

mswhittaker said:


> Ok, driving MA to Disney World, with a teenager and a 2 year old.
> 
> We're analyzing which route to drive, but I'm curious on opinions on how to do it.
> 
> With the 2 year old, driving straight through leaving at dinner time seems appealing - 2 year old should sleep in the car seat all night, and two of us can split up the driving every few hours. We could make it down to Disney around dinner time the next day.
> 
> Alternatively, do we stop one night (Dunn Hampton Inn sounds nice) and risk him getting annoyed in the car seat each day...
> 
> Or do we split it over three days (two hotels), leaving at dinner time the first night, stopping around 1am, then driving a shorter day day 2, stopping around Savannah, and a short day day 3?
> 
> Opinions!? Anyone do this with a toddler? What's the easiest on them?



I'd vote against pulling an all night drive.

We've done a lot of 8+ hour driving trips with babies, toddlers, and young kids.  When they were babies, the night driving worked well, but for us, once they were toddlers it became more difficult.  They really don't sleep as well in the car seat as they would in a hotel -especially when they get old enough to be excited about a trip.  We've had several trips where one of the kids will wake up somewhere along the way in the middle of the night and throw up because they are so tired and can't sleep well.  Not a fun time!


----------



## flafan

Help we are stuck in the New Jersey turnpike traffic is horrible trying to get to Massachusetts
Does anyone have any alternate route we are approx near Woodrow Wilson service station Trenton I think
We have been going since 4:30 am and our nerves are on edge at this point
Thank you to anyone that can help


----------



## byejou

flafan said:


> Help we are stuck in the New Jersey turnpike traffic is horrible trying to get to Massachusetts
> Does anyone have any alternate route we are approx near Woodrow Wilson service station Trenton I think
> We have been going since 4:30 am and our nerves are on edge at this point
> Thank you to anyone that can help



I live south of where you are.  I need to know what exits you past.  Try for exit 6 or 5 and get on 295 south.straight to delaware memorial bridge.


----------



## byejou

flafan said:


> Help we are stuck in the New Jersey turnpike traffic is horrible trying to get to Massachusetts
> Does anyone have any alternate route we are approx near Woodrow Wilson service station Trenton I think
> We have been going since 4:30 am and our nerves are on edge at this point
> Thank you to anyone that can help



Did you pass exit 7 or 7A yet? If not get off and follow signs for 295 South.  Be careful in this rain.  We had a lot of flooding issues in south Jersey.


----------



## flafan

Yes we passed 7a we just passed rte 33 exit 8


----------



## byejou

flafan said:


> Yes we passed 7a we just passed rte 33 exit 8



OK your going North sorry.  Going North is a problem here.  Highways split in every direction.  Unfortunately, I m not familiar with these roads north of New Brunswick.  I always stay on turnpike.  We had a similar situation and got off only to get horribly lost on small side roads I believe lead nowhere.  I would stick it out.  It would be more frustrating for you.  Sorry.


----------



## flafan

Thank you for your response hopefully we r thru the worst of it we r now on garden state parkway and plan to get off at 87s/287e
Thanks again


----------



## dizzycrazy

We are leaving in 2 days to drive from DC to Disney!  Any good spots to stop at along the way?  Anything fun?  A possible nice place to stay overnight?  Any other tips?   I would appreciate any advice.  We will have 6 of us in the car (parents, grandparents, DS 10, DD 6) so any relief along the way will be awesome!  I bow down to all you Disney experts!  Thanks!


----------



## mrstomrice

We love to stop at the FL welcome center for free OJ!  It's a great last stop before the 4 hour trek to Disney


----------



## nono

dizzycrazy said:


> We are leaving in 2 days to drive from DC to Disney!  Any good spots to stop at along the way?  Anything fun?  A possible nice place to stay overnight?  Any other tips?   I would appreciate any advice.  We will have 6 of us in the car (parents, grandparents, DS 10, DD 6) so any relief along the way will be awesome!  I bow down to all you Disney experts!  Thanks!



Well, maybe you can leave early in the morning and make Savannah by the afternoon?  Stay there and have a nice dinner and in the morning it's just a few hours to WDW... If you leave by 6 a.m., and stop for a quick break every 3 hours, you'll be in Savannah by 3 p.m....perfect check in time...and still time to walk around etc...


----------



## jrsharp21

Very cool thread here. We are looking at taking our kids for their first WDW trip this Spring Break (early March). We will be driving from the Houston area. We will probably be leaving around dinner time in hopes of missing the rush hour traffic in Baton Rouge, LA. Anyone have any tips on the drive from Houston?


----------



## texasroni75

jrsharp21 said:


> Very cool thread here. We are looking at taking our kids for their first WDW trip this Spring Break (early March). We will be driving from the Houston area. We will probably be leaving around dinner time in hopes of missing the rush hour traffic in Baton Rouge, LA. Anyone have any tips on the drive from Houston?



Looking for similar advice!! 

We are driving to WDW from the Austin area in 3 weeks.  We did this same drive in 2009 and hit the ugly traffic in Baton Rouge on the way there.  Slowed us to near-standstill and added 2 hours to our commute. 

This time around we are leaving 1/2 day earlier so we miss the Houston evening commute traffic and stopping somewhere near Beaumont for the first overnight on the road.  We are hoping to make it somewhere near Tallahassee for our second overnight.  But, if anyone has any other tips, we're listening


----------



## downwithwindows

We're making the drive on Friday from San Antonio, but spending one night in Gulfport before continuing on to check into Shades of Green for two weeks on Saturday.  So excited!


----------



## CynJ

So Mom and I will be driving down October 31st of 2014.  Our route is from central Connecticut to Jessup, Maryland (picking up the Aunties) and then from Jessup down to WDW.

I had planned on taking 1-95 (I'm a highway lover) all the way down. 

Anyone know of an inexpensive but decent hotel somewhere around Florence or Manning, SC?  Or even a bit further south?


----------



## BC1836

Attention long-distance drivers: Go to the "For 2,000+ Mile Round-Trip Drivers Only!" thread for answers from fellow drivers who live 1,000+ miles away fom WDW.

All the best.


----------



## DJFan88

CynJ said:


> So Mom and I will be driving down October 31st of 2014.  Our route is from central Connecticut to Jessup, Maryland (picking up the Aunties) and then from Jessup down to WDW.
> 
> I had planned on taking 1-95 (I'm a highway lover) all the way down.
> 
> Anyone know of an inexpensive but decent hotel somewhere around Florence or Manning, SC?  Or even a bit further south?



If you can make it to Savannah,there is a Best Western right off the highway.  Can't remember which exact exit.  It also has a Denny's there.  From that point, I think you only have like 5 1/2 hours to go.  It is just a basic drive your car up to your door type of place, but the rate was good and it came with a free breakfast from the Denny's right there.  The Denny's was 24 hours, so when we arrived at 8:30 pm at night, we promptly turned it in to eat.  We knew we would be leaving by 3 am to miss some traffic and get in bright and early at Dis!


----------



## CynJ

DJFan88 said:


> If you can make it to Savannah,there is a Best Western right off the highway.  Can't remember which exact exit.  It also has a Denny's there.  From that point, I think you only have like 5 1/2 hours to go.  It is just a basic drive your car up to your door type of place, but the rate was good and it came with a free breakfast from the Denny's right there.  The Denny's was 24 hours, so when we arrived at 8:30 pm at night, we promptly turned it in to eat.  We knew we would be leaving by 3 am to miss some traffic and get in bright and early at Dis!



Savannah's a little long for them but I'm thinking St. George, SC is doable.  And looking at the map there is a Days Inn and a Comfort Inn right off highway (as well as a truck stop) - that should work for us.


----------



## floreksa

CynJ said:


> So Mom and I will be driving down October 31st of 2014.  Our route is from central Connecticut to Jessup, Maryland (picking up the Aunties) and then from Jessup down to WDW.
> 
> I had planned on taking 1-95 (I'm a highway lover) all the way down.
> 
> Anyone know of an inexpensive but decent hotel somewhere around Florence or Manning, SC?  Or even a bit further south?



We've driven 2x now from Western MA and stopped both times at the Holiday Inn in Santee, SC.


----------



## dbogen

I don't remember where we stayed each time we drove, but I know we were on the South Carolina/Georgia border.  What we did was stop at a rest stop and pick up one of the vacation books they have at the doors and look through for a hotel with a great deal.

When the kids were little a hotel with an indoor pool was a necessity for them to but off energy after a long day in the car.

No pre-planning, but we always had a great hotel at a great rate.


----------



## DJFan88

dbogen said:


> No pre-planning, but we always had a great hotel at a great rate.



I agree, we have never preplanned our hotels to and from and have never had a problem.  This way we can see how it goes.


----------



## Lulululu

I wanted to give a head's up about inclimate weather you may encounter on your drive. 

Fog: There have been tragic deadly pile ups due to fog in Florida ( google it to see just how bad and how many cars) These happen when drivers encounter fog very suddenly, and find they can't see a foot in front of their car. Not a situation you want to be in when you're going 70 mph. 

Rain: It's hard to describe how hard rain can fall to people who live in dry areas. It can be VERY scary to hit a sudden rainpour and not even know where you are. 

The second situation happened to me while traveling with my then 16 yo daughter. I've been in rain this bad before, but not on so long a trip. I knew the thing to do was:

1) Slow down to a crawl and put on your emergency flashers, and dont take them off until the rain stops. 

2) look for places to pull off to wait out the rain. Easier said than done on freeways, but Florida has WONDERFUL and frequent rest stops. 

3) put any deadline, desires to get 'there' desires to get to ahotel, etc. out of your mind and just focus on the safest thing to do here and now. In Floriday, this can be a lot easier and more pleasnt than you'd think - as this experience will illustrate:

DD and I were headed to Daytona. Somewhere near St Augustine, we pulled off onto a rest stop. Our plan was to go to the restroom and hopefully be able to get a snack that could suffice for dinner, while we waited out the rain. We now call that place the Bed and Breakfast, because of the extraordinary selection of food in the snack machines. Pasta, soups, fresh popcorn, dippin' dots, milkshakes, Starbucks, you name it - everything but a chicken dinner was available. We ended up having a filling, and decent, if not 5 star meal, after which we slept in the car until the sun came up and the rain finally let up. 

Moral to the story - nobody likes a weather problem on their vacation, but it's better than a tragedy, and Florida has spotless, safe, and well designed rest stops, so there's no excuse to keep driving if your visability is impaired ( or you're sleepy). Make a map of stops, and time your stops to take full advantage.


----------



## Lulululu

DJFan88 said:


> If you can make it to Savannah,there is a Best Western right off the highway.  Can't remember which exact exit.  It also has a Denny's there.  From that point, I think you only have like 5 1/2 hours to go.  It is just a basic drive your car up to your door type of place, but the rate was good and it came with a free breakfast from the Denny's right there.  The Denny's was 24 hours, so when we arrived at 8:30 pm at night, we promptly turned it in to eat.  We knew we would be leaving by 3 am to miss some traffic and get in bright and early at Dis!



I live in Atlanta, so I don't frequent the same route, but I have stayed at the Best Western in the Historic District and it was the nicest hotel or Bed & Breakfast I've ever stayed in. We couldn't get over it - and was a great price ( 98.00 a night, as I recall, with a decent breakfast). It was in a refubished historic building and now has the feel of a boutique hotel. The conceirge directed us to some terrific restaurants a short walk away. 

If you want to indulge in a fun dinner spot in the area, I've been going to the Pirate's House for 50 years (I was taken for my 10th - and my 50th birthdays!). The menu is almost identical - same early Americana fare, same pirate mask take home children's menu, same desert with sparklers, same dumdums lollipops at the end of the meal - and in the lap of the skeleton in the dungeon that were there in 1963, and some of the waitresses have been there almost that long. But that's nothing. it's been a travelers rest for over 250 years. Is it corney? A little, but it's also authentic - you can see the original tavern as well as the early 1700's  work shed for the US's first experimental gardens, which were located next door. On Saturday nights, they have what, according to the foodie grapevine, is the best deal on all you can eat crab legs on all the East Coast. Or, you coud drop by Cape May and use the dining paln if you're at Disney ;-)


----------



## Lulululu

DJFan88 said:


> If you can make it to Savannah,there is a Best Western right off the highway.  Can't remember which exact exit.  It also has a Denny's there.  From that point, I think you only have like 5 1/2 hours to go.  It is just a basic drive your car up to your door type of place, but the rate was good and it came with a free breakfast from the Denny's right there.  The Denny's was 24 hours, so when we arrived at 8:30 pm at night, we promptly turned it in to eat.  We knew we would be leaving by 3 am to miss some traffic and get in bright and early at Dis!



I live in Atlanta, so I don't frequent the same route, but I have stayed at the Best Western in the Historic District and it was the nicest hotel or Bed & Breakfast I've ever stayed in. We could n - and it was ot get over it - and was a great price ( 98.00 a night, as I recall, with a decent breakfast). It was in a refubished historic building and now has the feel of a boutique hotel. 

If you want to indulge in a fun dinner spot in the area, I've been going to the Pirate's House for 50 years (I was taken for my 10th - and my 50th birthdays!). The menu is almost identical - same early Americana fare, same pirate mask take home children's menu, same desert with sparklers, same dumdums lollipops at the end of the meal - and in the lap of the skeleton in the dungeon that were there in 1963, and some of the waitresses have been there almost that long. But that's nothing. it's been a travelers rest for over 250 years. Is it corney? A little, but it's also authentic - you can see the original tavern as well as the early 1700's  work shed for the US's first experimental gardens, which were located next door. On Saturday nights, they have what, according to the grapevine, is the best deal on all you can eat crab legs on all the East Coast. We plan to test this out at Cape May at Disney World soon, using the dining plan


----------



## byejou

CynJ said:


> So Mom and I will be driving down October 31st of 2014.  Our route is from central Connecticut to Jessup, Maryland (picking up the Aunties) and then from Jessup down to WDW.
> 
> I had planned on taking 1-95 (I'm a highway lover) all the way down.
> 
> Anyone know of an inexpensive but decent hotel somewhere around Florence or Manning, SC?  Or even a bit further south?



We are also leaving on October 31st from NJ.  I am picking kids up from school at noon and hitting the road.  Hoping to hit DC around 3-4pm and I know it will be crazy.    My kids are a little upset about no trick or treating but I have surprise tickets for MNSSHP at MK on Friday.   

As for staying overnight, we usually do a straight run to WDW but this time we are staying overnight in Savannah at the LA Quinta off I95. I got an online refundable rate for $56 so if we make it further I will find something else.  I like the LaQuinta hotels for a night.  They are clean, comfortable and offer a nice free breakfast.  

The trip home we have LaQuinta in Richmond VA, Kings Dominion area.  They are only $69 but I may decide to continue straight home like before.      

Happy & Safe Travels.....


----------



## jsdeforge

Consider the La Quinta in Kingsland Georgia it's only about three hours to Disney World. It right on the Florida Georgia border


----------



## MinMouse

We too like La Quinta. We stay at one in Lake Mary, Fl. We are just outside disney but are up the next morning and on property within about 45 minutes.


----------



## jsdeforge

Driving from New Jersey I think Kingsland Georgia might even be pushing it. The good news is there's no immediate rush to make a reservation as were leaving on a Sunday and looks like most everywhere will have availability.


----------



## byejou

jsdeforge said:


> Consider the La Quinta in Kingsland Georgia it's only about three hours to Disney World. It right on the Florida Georgia border



Thanks, I looked at Kingsland LaQuinta, was only 20 minutes further and $20 more so for us we will take the Disney $$.   

Looks like a 11-12 hr drive from NJ which if I  I hope to have down to 10!!!, I was able one trip to make in from WDW to my bed in nj in only 12 hrs straight, given the fact we had absolutely no traffic or delays


----------



## jsdeforge

My maps app on my iPhone shows it taking just over 14 hrs from the jersey shore (LBI area) were are u coming from that your able to make it in that time? My plan is to leave Sunday at around 4am and arrive in Kingsland GA around 6pm. Any suggestions?


----------



## jsdeforge

Savanna ga is 1hr45min south of Kingsland ga or about 110 miles.


----------



## byejou

jsdeforge said:


> My maps app on my iPhone shows it taking just over 14 hrs from the jersey shore (LBI area) were are u coming from that your able to make it in that time? My plan is to leave Sunday at around 4am and arrive in Kingsland GA around 6pm. Any suggestions?



We live 20 minutes North of Philadelphia in Burlington Township.  I don't know how we got home in that period of time but we did.  Last trip we took our camper and it took 17 hrs to and from.  This trip I plan for 14-16 hrs.  It should be 11-12 hrs to get to Brunswick, Ga.  We could go further to Kingsland but its more $ at that La Quinta so why bother for 20 min.  We are leaving NJ at noon and hope to be at hotel by midnight.


----------



## sticker231

jsdeforge said:
			
		

> My maps app on my iPhone shows it taking just over 14 hrs from the jersey shore (LBI area) were are u coming from that your able to make it in that time? My plan is to leave Sunday at around 4am and arrive in Kingsland GA around 6pm. Any suggestions?



We are also from the LBI area. It usually takes us 14.5-15 hours.


----------



## byejou

OK is there anyway to absolutely by-pass DC all together heading south to WDW from NJ.  Normally we just take 95 to beltway, I believe 695, but I do not want to go near DC this time.  Any ideas?


----------



## nono

byejou said:


> OK is there anyway to absolutely by-pass DC all together heading south to WDW from NJ.  Normally we just take 95 to beltway, I believe 695, but I do not want to go near DC this time.  Any ideas?



Cape May - Lewes Ferry to VA Beach and then over to Emporia...


----------



## jsdeforge

As long as your ok adding an hour and and half to you trip and a few extra dollars.


----------



## sersee05

We are possibly driving... Its been back and forth. Flights are so expensive!!!! We are heading down from South Jersey on the 21st.  We did it a looooong time ago and it was miserable.

95 was shut down due to an accident. It added HOURS.  We ended up stopping in Savannah. I don't remember where we stayed, but it looked nice..lol 

It will be nice to have our car where I can pack some breakfast food, wine(I will need it!) , etc.  It will be nice to be able to bring full bottles of shampoo..lol.  It will be better on mine and my son's nerves. We are both nervous fliers!

My husband is insisting on driving straight through IT could be a nightmare    We don't want to take the kids out of school any more than we have too...so Thursday will be a day of driving! ALL day of driving! Holy poop!


What is the route most south jerseyians take? The lovely 95?   How long does it take straight through? I cannot remember?   What time do you all leave? I know things slow down once we get into VA due to the popo pulling over out of staters.  Impedes with my speeding.

We don't have it written in blood yet.( Im a little squeamish).  The cost is going to be about $500 buckeroonies for gas. Yes , I have a big gas guzzling environment killing SUV.  Fabulous choice on our part...but it also keeps the kids from pinching, hitting, kicking and harassing each other.  

So we have seen flights out of Philly..running about $1500 for the five of us. Sooo we are figuring with gas....that would pay for a rental car and a ticket. Soooo debating debating...

Anyhoo..I have never gotten up in the middle of the night to drive. I have to pee before, but I can go right back to sleep.   Is this what most of you guys do?


----------



## patclairesmom

We'll be driving on 22nd from eastern Monmouth county.  We're planning on stopping in Savannah.   You should go over to the 2000+ miles board, there are a lot of people on there from NJ who drive.


----------



## ffugitive

Sersee - It's really not that bad.  We did it from Long Island last year (and are planning to do it again in May).  I'll tell you what we did, which worked very well to minimize the pain on everyone.  We left after dinner at 7pm and I drove until 2am.  My wife slept from 11pm to 2am and then drove from 2am to 4am while I got the little shuteye that I needed.  Then I powered from 4am to about 2pm when we arrived.  Stopped for an hour for breakfast in the morning and a few stretches (and one vomit cleanup) but that was it.  We even had a blast on our first night!

Definitely 95 all the way, and if you do the overnight like we did, you won't see a lick of traffic.  Good luck to you!


----------



## sersee05

I am sure that I am blind...but where is the 2000+ board? I just don't seem to be seeing it..

I just actually got off the phone with my husband and we decided driving it is..flights just too much. Would rather save $1000 and have an extra day in Disney.


Ohhhhh boy. lol My husband hates long drives ...but still wants to drive straight through!  

Now I have to figure out the best plan.  I just don't know how we are going to do it.. We are always so exhausted that it will make driving through the night very difficult.


----------



## patclairesmom

sersee05 said:


> I am sure that I am blind...but where is the 2000+ board? I just don't seem to be seeing it..
> 
> I just actually got off the phone with my husband and we decided driving it is..flights just too much. Would rather save $1000 and have an extra day in Disney.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh boy. lol My husband hates long drives ...but still wants to drive straight through!
> 
> Now I have to figure out the best plan.  I just don't know how we are going to do it.. We are always so exhausted that it will make driving through the night very difficult.



Look down a little, it's not a sticky, it's call "For 2000+mile round trip drivers only"


----------



## sersee05

ohh patclairesmom...I think I must be getting senile at 41! I don't see that at all.


----------



## patclairesmom

sersee05 said:


> ohh patclairesmom...I think I must be getting senile at 41! I don't see that at all.



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3124884

That should take you there


----------



## sersee05

Thank you!  I swear to you it isn't on my screen..


----------



## Harringtons

We leaving from texas roughly 2 1/2 hrs from austin. With 4 adults and 2 three year olds. Hoping they will sleep all night the first night and stopping the next day to take breaks and playtime. Any suggestions with travel tips?


----------



## jsdeforge

Harringtons said:


> We leaving from texas roughly 2 1/2 hrs from austin. With 4 adults and 2 three year olds. Hoping they will sleep all night the first night and stopping the next day to take breaks and playtime. Any suggestions with travel tips?


We made inexpensive gift bags for the kids loaded with toys related to the drive. We didn't give it to them till we were about halfway there that way they had something  to focus on the last leg of the trip.


----------



## DIS kid at heart

ffugitive said:


> Sersee - It's really not that bad.  We did it from Long Island last year (and are planning to do it again in May).  I'll tell you what we did, which worked very well to minimize the pain on everyone.  We left after dinner at 7pm and I drove until 2am.  My wife slept from 11pm to 2am and then drove from 2am to 4am while I got the little shuteye that I needed.  Then I powered from 4am to about 2pm when we arrived.  Stopped for an hour for breakfast in the morning and a few stretches (and one vomit cleanup) but that was it.  We even had a blast on our first night!
> 
> Definitely 95 all the way, and if you do the overnight like we did, you won't see a lick of traffic.  Good luck to you!



This is very reassuring!! We are driving to WDW for the first time in April from Burlington County, NJ with DS2. We're planning on leaving around 7pm also and driving straight through!


----------



## jrsharp21

70 days away from our drive from Houston to WDW. We drove to Dallas yesterday on a whim. After only driving 3.5 hours I was already talking finding plane tickets to Orlando or Tampa.


----------



## disneylovin24

sersee05 said:


> We are possibly driving... Its been back and forth. Flights are so expensive!!!! We are heading down from South Jersey on the 21st.  We did it a looooong time ago and it was miserable.
> 
> 95 was shut down due to an accident. It added HOURS.  We ended up stopping in Savannah. I don't remember where we stayed, but it looked nice..lol
> 
> It will be nice to have our car where I can pack some breakfast food, wine(I will need it!) , etc.  It will be nice to be able to bring full bottles of shampoo..lol.  It will be better on mine and my son's nerves. We are both nervous fliers!
> 
> My husband is insisting on driving straight through IT could be a nightmare    We don't want to take the kids out of school any more than we have too...so Thursday will be a day of driving! ALL day of driving! Holy poop!
> 
> 
> What is the route most south jerseyians take? The lovely 95?   How long does it take straight through? I cannot remember?   What time do you all leave? I know things slow down once we get into VA due to the popo pulling over out of staters.  Impedes with my speeding.
> 
> We don't have it written in blood yet.( Im a little squeamish).  The cost is going to be about $500 buckeroonies for gas. Yes , I have a big gas guzzling environment killing SUV.  Fabulous choice on our part...but it also keeps the kids from pinching, hitting, kicking and harassing each other.
> 
> So we have seen flights out of Philly..running about $1500 for the five of us. Sooo we are figuring with gas....that would pay for a rental car and a ticket. Soooo debating debating...
> 
> Anyhoo..I have never gotten up in the middle of the night to drive. I have to pee before, but I can go right back to sleep.   Is this what most of you guys do?



We have driven straight through from NY twice now. Have taken 95 to Florida 20+ times now and have only experienced horrible traffic once or twice, think the accident was a fluke. Also, have never had experiences getting pulled over going slightly over the speed limit. South of DC you can get away with going 80 in a lot of places in our experiences. 

Driving straight through both times we left at 3PM and made it to Disney around noon the next day. It's not that bad


----------



## Tallent

and solo at that! My dh most likely won't join us this trip (hates heat) so for now it'll just be lill ole me (hi!), dd 12 and ds 9 doing the drive in Aug from MD. DS gets carsick and takes bonine/dramamine to keep it under control. That plus me being the only driver limits our daily driving. My plan is to leave on a Wednesday in August and take 3 days to get to poly.  We'll do about 5/6 hours a day and arrive at poly on Friday. (So it's MD, stop in florence, sc drive to lake mary and stop, and then the next morning drive to WDW) We're there till the following Thurs and will be taking the auto train back. Hoping dh will fly own the last few days and just hang and maybe do some evening hours in the parks and train it back with us. 3 days, 2 hotels, for 13 hours. Crazy!

Rachel


----------



## Hasil72

DIS kid at heart said:


> This is very reassuring!! We are driving to WDW for the first time in April from Burlington County, NJ with DS2. We're planning on leaving around 7pm also and driving straight through!



That's definitely the way to do it if you're traveling anywhere near Easter!  We can normally do the drive from Gloucester County to WDW in 16 hrs but we don't normally travel during peak season. Last Easter was a nightmare driving during the day. The trip home took 21 hours! Once nightfall hit, the roads cleared and we had smooth sailing, even through Richmond.  This Easter we know better.

Have a great trip!


----------



## DIS kid at heart

Hasil72 said:


> That's definitely the way to do it if you're traveling anywhere near Easter!  We can normally do the drive from Gloucester County to WDW in 16 hrs but we don't normally travel during peak season. Last Easter was a nightmare driving during the day. The trip home took 21 hours! Once nightfall hit, the roads cleared and we had smooth sailing, even through Richmond.  This Easter we know better.  Have a great trip!



We're leaving the 28th from Burlington County. Our son is only 2 so we stayed clear of most spring breaks!! It's also a Tuesday so I'm hoping we do fine with any traffic.


----------



## Tallent

sorry, double post


----------



## DJFan88

Tallent said:


> I'll be the only driver so we are taking our sweet time--Leaving central MD on a Wed early afternoon and stopping in Fayetteville, NC (a bit over 5 hours) for the night. Leaving again after breakfast and planning on driving down to Jacksonville, FL (again around 5 hours).  The next day (Fri) we supposedly have about a 2.5 hour drive to Disney. Does anyone have any idea what traffic in the Jacksonville area and 95 in that area is like? Would like to be on the road that day no later than 9. Thanks!



Wish I had some encouraging words for you.  That stretch is always very trafficky (is that a word?).  9 seems like you're right in the heightened time of it.  We usually approach that area around 6-8 and it's already crazy.  But, maybe the later time will work better, I don't know.


----------



## Tallent

DJFan88 said:


> Wish I had some encouraging words for you.  That stretch is always very trafficky (is that a word?).  9 seems like you're right in the heightened time of it.  We usually approach that area around 6-8 and it's already crazy.  But, maybe the later time will work better, I don't know.



I got the same opinion from a friend in FL so decided to redo the route--Md, to Florence, SC, to Lake Mary. Hoping traffic is better from there! Only 45 min away...still not sure if we should leave around 8 or 9 or if it makes a difference.


----------



## DHSTL

We are going to try driving to WDW this time instead of flying, and I had a few questions from people that have done it before. We will be leaving Saint Louis Wednesday May 28th in the morning, early enough to miss rush hour in Atlanta. I would like to make it to Gainesville, FL the first day and leave a short drive on to WDW the next morning. According to Waze it is around 12hrs and 45mins. to Gainesville and according to Goggle Maps it's around 14hrs and 20mins are these somewhat accurate? I also read somewhere on trip advisor that it's best to take 75 through 
Atlanta rather than taking the 475 around because of semi-truck traffic, is that accurate? Also is there a certain road to take once in Disney area to make sure you go under the welcome to Walt Disney World sign? Some friends of ours went another route when they did the drive and came in on another road and missed the sign. That sign is one of our highlights when we fly and come in on the Magical Express. Any other pointers would be greatly appreciated.

                                Tim


----------



## dayvewc

Any info? 

I'm planning to drive from outside Memphis and looking at cutting across Mississippi, Alabama, and Georgia with a right turn at Atlanta.  Google puts this at about 12 1/2 hours, but very little is interstate.  I normally drive down 55 to 10 then across to 75 (?) and down which from experience is 18 hours drive time. (Google maps this at 14 1/2 hours. )

So can I expect the diagonal route to take about 16 hours? And does anyone have experience with the road quality? 

Thanks


----------



## glocon

Avoid any times anywhere near rush hour by Atlanta!!! It can add hours!!!


----------



## dayvewc

glocon said:


> Avoid any times anywhere near rush hour by Atlanta!!! It can add hours!!!



Thanks!! I don't have the map in front of me right now, but if memory serves it was estimating that I'd hit Atlanta after about 6 hours, so close to 11 pm based on when I'll be able to leave after work.  I'd like to get all the way in to Florida before I stop for the night, just not entirely sure if the calculation for the travel times is correct and if the roads are good.  Last time I drove, I got routed onto a dirt path through someones farm!!!  I kid you not.  I kept expecting to see someone chasing me with a shotgun and the sound of banjos in the distance. 

It's why I'm looking at an alternative route this time.


----------



## jwoods703

I was hoping there would be a page like this, I'm driving from Northern Virginia roughly 30 minutes from D.C.; mapquest said it should take 13.5 hrs to get there.  Is that roughly accurate, what are some tips you could lend my way as this will be the first time I've driven this long with a 5yo.

There will be 3 adults but only 2 driving (myself and my sister in law)I told my wife I would like to leave around 8-9 pm the night before arrival to have the 5 yo sleep most of the trip(but how likely will that be as she will be hopped up on Disney goofballs).  I'm working a nine hour shift, coming home showering and leaving.  My sister in law is driving the first 5 hour leg so I can rest, then I'm driving straight through.  At the very least it should be interesting...

Edit:
Also if anyone who is seasoned at this knows of better rest stops along route 95s for restroom breaks and quick meals I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## DJFan88

jwoods703 said:


> I was hoping there would be a page like this, I'm driving from Northern Virginia roughly 30 minutes from D.C.; mapquest said it should take 13.5 hrs to get there.  Is that roughly accurate, what are some tips you could lend my way as this will be the first time I've driven this long with a 5yo.
> 
> There will be 3 adults but only 2 driving (myself and my sister in law)I told my wife I would like to leave around 8-9 pm the night before arrival to have the 5 yo sleep most of the trip(but how likely will that be as she will be hopped up on Disney goofballs).  I'm working a nine hour shift, coming home showering and leaving.  My sister in law is driving the first 5 hour leg so I can rest, then I'm driving straight through.  At the very least it should be interesting...
> 
> Edit:
> Also if anyone who is seasoned at this knows of better rest stops along route 95s for restroom breaks and quick meals I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!



You should be fine.  I would love our trips to sound so smooth.  We are on the MA/CT border with more like a 20 hr. trip and the only reason we had leave at 5-6 pm (after working also) is to clear the heavy traffic areas like NY/NJ/DC.  Both of us stay up to make sure the other is still awake but the kids always slept fine.  
You have 2 drivers and are mostly through the big traffic areas.  It seems like you will clear Jacksonville before it gets too bad, and Orlando will definetly be picking up though.
5 year old --- does he or she have a Nintendo ds or something?  How about the dvd player for the car that goes on the back of the front seat for the back seat passengers to watch.  
One year, I waited till we got to NC (which was quite aways already, but felt like it was time) and surprised the kids with a new ds game I knew they wanted and then they kept busy for the rest of the time.


----------



## jwoods703

DJFan88 said:


> You should be fine.  I would love our trips to sound so smooth.  We are on the MA/CT border with more like a 20 hr. trip and the only reason we had leave at 5-6 pm (after working also) is to clear the heavy traffic areas like NY/NJ/DC.  Both of us stay up to make sure the other is still awake but the kids always slept fine.
> You have 2 drivers and are mostly through the big traffic areas.  It seems like you will clear Jacksonville before it gets too bad, and Orlando will definetly be picking up though.
> 5 year old --- does he or she have a Nintendo ds or something?  How about the dvd player for the car that goes on the back of the front seat for the back seat passengers to watch.
> One year, I waited till we got to NC (which was quite aways already, but felt like it was time) and surprised the kids with a new ds game I knew they wanted and then they kept busy for the rest of the time.



Yeah we have a portable dvd player with a bunch of dvds.  I definitely like the idea of surprising her with a treat mid way through the ride, but I'm hoping if I leave early enough I'll only have about 5 hours of "awake" time.  Thank you!


----------



## msquoted

Hi everyone! 
We are roadtrippin' this summer as well. Driving from Central, Illinois to WDW. We are leaving on a Friday morning, staying the night in Chattanooga, TN that night, and finishing our trip the next day.

This will be, by far, the longest roadtrip our kids have ever been on (the longest before this being about 9hrs.) Hopefully the planning we're putting into ahead of time will make it go as smoothly as possible


----------



## msquoted

glocon said:


> Avoid any times anywhere near rush hour by Atlanta!!! It can add hours!!!



We will be driving through Atlanta on a Saturday, so I was wondering if there was still anytime we should avoid it or is the weekend pretty safe?


----------



## JayCab

Hi, folks.

Currently planning a trip that will involve us doing the last leg down I-95/I-4 from Savannah, GA into WDW. I have two main concerns that I've seen touched on in the forum but I wanted to check to see if anything has changed. The current plan is to try and arrive at WDW (PO-Riv) around noon or so (with a departure time of 6-7 AM). If it matters, it'll be a Tuesday.


*Jacksonville Traffic*: It looks like JAX traffic runs around 7-9 AM. Savannah's 2 hours north of Jacksonville, so we'll be catching the tail end of that. Would we be better off taking the eastern I-295 beltway to avoid going through downtown traffic, or can we expect it to largely clear up by then? 

*Orlando Traffic*: We'll be hitting Orlando around 11 AM. During midday, is traffic on I-4 sufficient that we will want to instead take TOLL-417 around the city? 

Looking at Google, taking those two detours is expected to only add ~20 minutes to the trip even under ideal conditions. Would it be worth the extra cushion to simply plan on taking the two around-the-problem routes, and then be pleasantly surprised if we check traffic on approaching the cities and find it clear?

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## MarineVet

JayCab said:


> Hi, folks.
> 
> Currently planning a trip that will involve us doing the last leg down I-95/I-4 from Savannah, GA into WDW. I have two main concerns that I've seen touched on in the forum but I wanted to check to see if anything has changed. The current plan is to try and arrive at WDW (PO-Riv) around noon or so (with a departure time of 6-7 AM). If it matters, it'll be a Tuesday.
> 
> 
> *Jacksonville Traffic*: It looks like JAX traffic runs around 7-9 AM. Savannah's 2 hours north of Jacksonville, so we'll be catching the tail end of that. Would we be better off taking the eastern I-295 beltway to avoid going through downtown traffic, or can we expect it to largely clear up by then?
> 
> *Orlando Traffic*: We'll be hitting Orlando around 11 AM. During midday, is traffic on I-4 sufficient that we will want to instead take TOLL-417 around the city?
> 
> Looking at Google, taking those two detours is expected to only add ~20 minutes to the trip even under ideal conditions. Would it be worth the extra cushion to simply plan on taking the two around-the-problem routes, and then be pleasantly surprised if we check traffic on approaching the cities and find it clear?
> 
> Thanks, everyone.




We drive down from Charleston SC its about 7 hours or so. My advice is based on the seven times we  have driven it since 2010 in the months of November, February, May, October and December. We have never come down in the really crowded times. The first four times we hit heavy traffic on I-4 and had it come to a complete stop in several places, and only once were we traveling during rush hour. Then we found the toll road 417 and I would not travel any other way now. Even though we have to pull off and throw money into the toll booth several times, we have never encountered such congestion that I have regretted taking this road. 

The time you hit Jacksonville can be a factor in the traffic, but parts of I-95 are sometimes down to two lanes at times due to construction, and I've encountered miles of crawling traffic due to accidents. I-295 west of the city can also get crowded, and I much prefer the eastern route around the city.

I've thought about the little additional time I "might" be spending if the main routes were clear and moving at speed limits at the time I chose to go around them, but I would rather know I am spending 20 more minutes and keep moving than chance the frustration of spending an hour or more trapped in stopped traffic, especially after an all day drive, I just don't have a lot of patience left by then.


----------



## Poohbear77

Thanks for your help


----------



## andreajb

msquoted said:


> We will be driving through Atlanta on a Saturday, so I was wondering if there was still anytime we should avoid it or is the weekend pretty safe?



I live about an hour from Atlanta.  The weekends are much better for traffic as long as they aren't doing any road construction on the interstate that you are traveling on.


----------



## DISNEY180

braddillman said:


> (subscribe)
> 
> Planning to drive Ottawa-Orlando around 20 Dec 2013 or so, back maybe around 2 Jan 2014. Family of 5 (me, DW, DS, DD, DD) in a 2010 Dodge Grand Caravan. Staying offsite at The Fountains on i-drive. Driven around Orlando plenty, but have always flown and rented a car. Planning to take the I-81 I-77 I-95 route. All plans subject to change, just getting started at this.




 We live 2 hours north of Ottawa I wanted to ask you how was the drive and how long did it take?  We drove at Xmas and it took us almost 24 hours of driving. Did it take you that long? Did you go thought DC or around?

 We are trying to decide whether to fly or drive, as flying out of Ottawa, Montreal or Toronto is so expensive.  Thought of flying out of either Rochester or Albany New york but both of those places are 6 hours aways from us.

 Any thought would be great

Cheers


----------



## braddillman

We left in a terrible snowstorm, and took an 3 hours to get to I-81 from Ottawa (normally 2), but things got much better very quickly. One of the hazards of winter driving.

We drove approx. 4am-9pm the first day (17 hrs) to get to North Carolina. Then 7am to 5pm the 2nd day (10 hrs). We hit a lot of holiday traffic around Washington. Our GPS kept telling us to get off I-95 but we didn't listen (didn't want to risk getting lost). Also hit some morning traffic in NC and SC that I wasn't expecting. I think without the storm and traffic we'd have done around 21 hours and had two shorter days (like we'd hoped).

The driving was generally pretty good. I think the big problem was the holidays. Every highway, mall, restaurant and gas station was busy. The traffic around Washington was the last Saturday afternoon before Christmas, duh, of course there was insane traffic (the radio agreed). I'd drive again, definitely. But I don't think I'll ever go in peak season again, driving or flying.

If I drove again, I'd probably take the I-81 much further south before getting over to I-95, say, in SC (is it I-77? can't recall). Stay away from Washington. Though that route is pretty simple, I think you'll always hit traffic there.

For the drive&fly scenario, we always price Syracuse (3 hrs drive from Ottawa). I think that makes more sense in the off season when prices are lower (esp for rental cars). During peak season, the price for a minivan for 2 weeks was around $1,200 - less than the total round trip cost of driving. But in off season it could be less than $500. We have a family of 5, so small differences in cost add up more for us than smaller families.



DISNEY180 said:


> We live 2 hours north of Ottawa I wanted to ask you how was the drive and how long did it take?  We drove at Xmas and it took us almost 24 hours of driving. Did it take you that long? Did you go thought DC or around?
> 
> We are trying to decide whether to fly or drive, as flying out of Ottawa, Montreal or Toronto is so expensive.  Thought of flying out of either Rochester or Albany New york but both of those places are 6 hours aways from us.
> 
> Any thought would be great
> 
> Cheers


----------



## DISNEY180

Thanks for the reply  We drove the first day til Richmond VA and wetn the long way around Washington on the 81 then cut in on the 66 to the 95.. Two very long days for sure. 

 I looked into Syracuse but the cheapest I could find was $882 from US Airways for 2 for this August, go 2 hours west to Rochester and got a price for $666 from Southwest I think worth the drive as parking and hotel will be the same.


----------



## babesboo99

Hi everyone, we are driving from Albany, NY  we leave Oct 24th - and return Nov 4th. My question is is there anyway i can rent a car to drive down there drop the car off then get another rental for the way home. our first 5 days will be at universal then onto Disney.  I looked up renting one for that amount of time but it would cost about the same as a plane ticket and we love to drive  and we also have someone that will not fly.


----------



## ljc3162

Driving from kansas city to ga, stop for a night, then on to Daytona.  Any tips on rest stops or stops along the way?


----------



## dtats

babesboo99 said:


> Hi everyone, we are driving from Albany, NY  we leave Oct 24th - and return Nov 4th. My question is is there anyway i can rent a car to drive down there drop the car off then get another rental for the way home. our first 5 days will be at universal then onto Disney.  I looked up renting one for that amount of time but it would cost about the same as a plane ticket and we love to drive  and we also have someone that will not fly.



Hi BB99,
In a word, I would say, yes, you can do a one-way car rental from ALB to ORL, and then rent another one-way vehicle back to the Capital District (I live about 50 miles north of Albany), but I have to ask; why would you want to do that?
I'm guessing that two one-way rentals will be much more expensive than one round-trip car rental. Of course, the only way you'll know for sure is to call a few rental agencies for pricing. But, IMO, you can't beat the luxury of having a vehicle at your own disposal while visiting the parks!

We always drive down to WDW from upstate NY, and we're always thankful to have a car ready to take us to our destinations. Our past experiences relying on Disney buses have not been pleasant, and if you're spending time at multiple parks in the Orlando area, you appreciate the convenience of coming and going as you please. You'll have to pay for parking (unless you're staying "on-site"), but I think it's a worthwhile trade-off.

We'll be driving down in August for a combination Disney cruise & WDW stay, and I can't wait!


----------



## alexensmom

Is there anyone who has driven from the Roanoke, VA area that has gone 220 through to Greensboro and on to Florence, SC? Wondered if it was any faster than driving to Winston-Salem and through Charlotte before connecting to I77. Thanks!!


----------



## asmit4

I'm driving alone from Cleveland, OH to Orlando. (no kids with me-I'm going for a girls weekend and then my mom and son are flying down after that to meet me).....

While I know I can do the drive- I'm a little nervous about it being so long. Wondering if any of you have done the drive alone, or with just you and the kids? How many hours did you manage safely in 1 day? 

I can leave Cleveland at 9pm at night and drive 3 hours or so, get a hotel, then spit the rest into 2 days of driving.....OR I can leave Cleveland around 6am in the morning and drive to Savannah- about 12 hours and then do the rest of the driving the next day- around 5 hours. 

It's the 12 hours of driving that's daunting...wondering if I can do it...hmmmm....


----------



## auntfrannie

asmit4 said:


> I'm driving alone from Cleveland, OH to Orlando. (no kids with me-I'm going for a girls weekend and then my mom and son are flying down after that to meet me).....
> 
> While I know I can do the drive- I'm a little nervous about it being so long. Wondering if any of you have done the drive alone, or with just you and the kids? How many hours did you manage safely in 1 day?
> 
> I can leave Cleveland at 9pm at night and drive 3 hours or so, get a hotel, then spit the rest into 2 days of driving.....OR I can leave Cleveland around 6am in the morning and drive to Savannah- about 12 hours and then do the rest of the driving the next day- around 5 hours.
> 
> It's the 12 hours of driving that's daunting...wondering if I can do it...hmmmm....



Sure you can do it!  I'm in the Pittsburgh area and have gone solo many times. It takes me 16 hours.  I used to stop in GA right before I hit FL.  But now I drive to Orlando and stay off-site for the first night. 

I stop every 2-3 hours just to stretch, get coffee, fill up the gas, etc.  I find that doing that recharges me.  Have a great trip!


----------



## loveysbydesign

we'll be hitting the road on 5/23 on a last minute trip from PA! woo-hoo!


----------



## asmit4

auntfrannie said:


> Sure you can do it!  I'm in the Pittsburgh area and have gone solo many times. It takes me 16 hours.  I used to stop in GA right before I hit FL.  But now I drive to Orlando and stay off-site for the first night.
> 
> I stop every 2-3 hours just to stretch, get coffee, fill up the gas, etc.  I find that doing that recharges me.  Have a great trip!



thank you for the vote of confidence  It really helps to hear that others have done it


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Hi Everyone! for those who drive from New York (Long Island) or up north area. 

Do you do the drive in one day, or do you stop and do an overnight somewhere.  If you do stop along the way where do you stop? Which state? 

I'm trying to figure out the driving plan, I don't know what time I should leave since it would be the first time driving to FL I'm a little.


----------



## floreksa

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hi Everyone! for those who drive from New York (Long Island) or up north area.
> 
> Do you do the drive in one day, or do you stop and do an overnight somewhere.  If you do stop along the way where do you stop? Which state?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the driving plan, I don't know what time I should leave since it would be the first time driving to FL I'm a little.


We've driven from Western MA 2x now.  We always stop in Santee, SC.

Our 1st time down we left at 9pm and went 95 all the way so that we were hitting NYC/DC during the overnight hours.  Driving completely overnight that 1st night was a little rough and the hotel didn't want to check us in when we got there around noon.

Last time we left at 3am, but did 84,81,77 route.  Got into Santee, early evening.

Makes for about a 6hr ride to Disney the next day if I remember correctly.

We're flying for this trip, but only because we're checking in the day after Thanksgiving and I found flights for $200 round-trip.


----------



## mwehttam

mickeymyfavorite said:


> Hi Everyone! for those who drive from New York (Long Island) or up north area.
> 
> Do you do the drive in one day, or do you stop and do an overnight somewhere.  If you do stop along the way where do you stop? Which state?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the driving plan, I don't know what time I should leave since it would be the first time driving to FL I'm a little.



We are from Rockland County NY and drive down every summer.  We have two little ones, DS is 7 and DD is 3.  

We tend to break up the drive.  I like to leave after work on Friday and drive to below DC and stop for the night.  The next day we will drive to Savannah, about 7-8 hours.  Then, finally, it is only 4 hours to WDW from Savannah.

We take this long due to the age of the kids.  I remember when DS was about 9 mo he was DONE after 8 hours in the car and he let us know that very loudly. 

As they get older we will start to driver more and reduce the days.  This year we plan on getting to Jacksonville on the main day instead of Savannah so we are only 2 hours from WDW.

We have also taken the AutoTrain one way a couple of times but that is getting more and more expensive.


----------



## trishie30

We've done the drive many times and have sometimes stopped, sometimes gone straight through.  Just recently we drive down and stopped in Savannah, which is a great spot because there are plenty of hotels and places to grab something to eat.  If you have a pet with you, there are also places to stay that will allow your pet.  From there you have about 4 hours left to WDW.  We leave at 5 am from home and with stops we usually arrive in Savannah at 8.  The key is to time it so you avoid the rush around DC, which ususally lasts from about 6 am - 9am.  Now on the way home, we drove straight through and made it in 17 hours (we're at exit 114 off the Garden State Parkway in NJ).  Good luck with your drive!


----------



## DIS kid at heart

We just drove it from NJ last week. On the way down we went straight through from 6:45pm-10:15am with stops for gas, pee & bfast. This worked well with our DS2 because he slept from 9-6:30. Only problem was our room wasn't ready yet. On the way home we left in the morning and stopped in Lumberton, NC for the night. The way back took us almost 3 extra hours! A lot of that was the DC area...overnight was much better if you can handle it!!


----------



## AndrewBarnard

It good to visit these kind of places, going to adventure or new mystery places is good and interesting but safety comes first so you need to be very careful while driving.


----------



## crazelion

I drive the whole 10 hours by-self with 3 kids and mom.  We do gas stops and rest stop breaks.  We get to the hotel at night. I let kids play in the hotel pool until bedtime.


----------



## DT83097

msquoted said:


> Hi everyone!
> We are roadtrippin' this summer as well. Driving from Central, Illinois to WDW. We are leaving on a Friday morning, staying the night in Chattanooga, TN that night, and finishing our trip the next day.
> 
> This will be, by far, the longest roadtrip our kids have ever been on (the longest before this being about 9hrs.) Hopefully the planning we're putting into ahead of time will make it go as smoothly as possible



We are driving down for first time in 2 weeks from Southern Michigan!  DH has made trip to Orlando Convention Center twice for work so he's a little familiar with route.  Planning to leave early Sat. morning and get south of Atlanta before stopping for night and finish the rest of drive Sunday morning.  Depending on # of stops for food / bathroom we hope to get to resort by 2:00pm.  We did Michigan to Colorado last year and kids did pretty well so hoping this will be the same!


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

coming from NY what do you think is the cost to drive gas, tolls...etc?

Any good tips?


----------



## dawz1026

We drive every year from Hicksville NY! We found the best way to do it is leave Sat around 6am and drive to Jacksonville for the night. We make it there in 15 hours exactly so we have so unwinding time and teh next day it is only a 2hr drive. We have always rented a mini van from Budget and used X474200 code. Lat year the discount was close to 500 bucks. This next trip we leave Nov 28 and prices are much higher. It is very doable and easier if you enjoy shopping when you are there so you don't have to worry about plane fees etc. Any q's feel free to PM me.. oh gas and tolls is around 350 round trip!


----------



## LuvEeyore

alexensmom said:


> Is there anyone who has driven from the Roanoke, VA area that has gone 220 through to Greensboro and on to Florence, SC? Wondered if it was any faster than driving to Winston-Salem and through Charlotte before connecting to I77. Thanks!!



This is the way we go to the beach.  Be careful going through Greensboro as it can be confusing.  The difference is splitting hairs from home.  I am driving for the first time in January and am trying to decide which route to take.  I am not worried about Greensboro because I am familiar with the road.  Both Routes are boring but both have plenty of places to stop and good rest areas.


----------



## LuvEeyore

I am looking for places to stop off I- 95 from Florence to Orlando to eat.  Any Suggestions.

I am also looking for a Sheraton(Starwood) to stay at on  Starwood points less than 2 hours from Universal Studios off of I 95 or I 4.  Any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## babesboo99

Thank you dawz1026. We are coming from Albany, NY and we are driving down and we were thinking of renting a car . Do you make arrangements months ahead of time or do you try to rent right before you go? we have driven before we just want the relaxation of not putting the miles on our car if we can help it..Are there any other rental places that might be good?


----------



## NADINENURSE

Dawn, I lived in Bellmore we are practically neighbors , I too am renting a car.  Any extra insurance should I purchase, or just go with my own ? Thanks


----------



## pha1226

dawz1026 said:


> We drive every year from Hicksville NY! We found the best way to do it is leave Sat around 6am and drive to Jacksonville for the night. We make it there in 15 hours exactly so we have so unwinding time and teh next day it is only a 2hr drive. We have always rented a mini van from Budget and used X474200 code. Lat year the discount was close to 500 bucks. This next trip we leave Nov 28 and prices are much higher. It is very doable and easier if you enjoy shopping when you are there so you don't have to worry about plane fees etc. Any q's feel free to PM me.. oh gas and tolls is around 350 round trip!



Holy crap, Dawz, you just saved me a ton of money!!!  I've been shopping for a minivan rental for our roadtrip for weeks and haven't found anything under $700 (for 10 days, renting off airport).  I just booked from Budget with your code for $480.  Where is that code from?


----------



## dbramer

pha1226 said:


> Holy crap, Dawz, you just saved me a ton of money!!!  I've been shopping for a minivan rental for our roadtrip for weeks and haven't found anything under $700 (for 10 days, renting off airport).  I just booked from Budget with your code for $480.  Where is that code from?



Wow.  I just priced a minivan for 10 days, using that code, over 500.00 less.  I may have to reconsider using our own van for the drive down and back.  The free roadside assistance could be a godsend. also.


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

NADINENURSE said:


> Dawn, I lived in Bellmore we are practically neighbors , I too am renting a car.  Any extra insurance should I purchase, or just go with my own ? Thanks



I grew up in Merrick.  Went to Mepham, small world!  (no pun intended)


----------



## ToyStory3

Any suggestions for a hotel/motel off of i95 in the Savannah area?  We like to go the bulk of the trip the first day so we can get there by lunch on the second day.  We stopped in Savannah last time and it worked out well.  Something inexpensive but clean and with a continental breakfast.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfan55

ToyStory3 said:


> Any suggestions for a hotel/motel off of i95 in the Savannah area?  We like to go the bulk of the trip the first day so we can get there by lunch on the second day.  We stopped in Savannah last time and it worked out well.  Something inexpensive but clean and with a continental breakfast.  Thanks!



We have stayed a number of times at Days inn Port Wentworth Ga. Exit 109 on I95. Clean and decent price and breakfast and not far from Savannah


----------



## Rvillediser

Hi there. We plan on driving our daughter down from the Chicagoland area (for DCP - she wants her car with her). We plan on driving straight thru, leaving on Wed. Aug. 13. What time would be best to leave to avoid Atlanta rush hour?  Thanks!!!!


----------



## jsdeforge

Any tips from my NJ disney friends would be much appreciated. We will be leaving the south jersey area on a Sunday late in September. We will be traveling with my DW DS DS DD the kids are 8 year old triplets and do very well on long trips. I would really like to make it as far as possible on day one maybe even straight trough. Whats time should I leave? Any food stop recommendations? Driving straight through good idea bad idea? Thank u in advance


----------



## pha1226

We are also in South Jersey.  We usually leave home by around 3:00 am and drive straight through, arriving in Orlando around 7:00 pm.  We usually stop at a Cracker Barrel for a later breakfast/break.  Other than that, we just do bathroom breaks.

We found that neither driver slept well when we tried to stop along the way so we prefer driving straight through.  The drive down doesn't seem bad because we are all excited about getting there.


----------



## jsdeforge

pha1226 said:


> We are also in South Jersey.  We usually leave home by around 3:00 am and drive straight through, arriving in Orlando around 7:00 pm.  We usually stop at a Cracker Barrel for a later breakfast/break.  Other than that, we just do bathroom breaks.  We found that neither driver slept well when we tried to stop along the way so we prefer driving straight through.  The drive down doesn't seem bad because we are all excited about getting there.


Wow very funny my wife and I discussed this very similar travel plan early this morning almost verbatim. I think the leaving at 3 AM is key to getting through DC and Virginia somewhat hasslefree. What time do you normally stop for breakfast? Last time we did a late lunch at Cracker Barrel in southern Georgia. Lunch was okay but I'm told breakfast is the way to go to Cracker Barrel. I also believe leaving on a Sunday helps somewhat.


----------



## babesboo99

Trying to find a rental car still and I was just on budget and I saw the price which is doable but all the add-ons like the insurance and stuff makes it go up another couple of hundred.  Just wondering is it really worth it getting all that I thought it would be best to ask  experience drivers going to Florida?


----------



## dsnycrzy

Hello Everyone,
We have decided to drive down to WDW and take the auto train back. My problem is I drove a few years ago and used gasbuddy to budget my gas for the drive down. Can I say it was HORRIBLY wrong!!!!! It blow my whole spending money budget for that trip and we had to be careful because we still needed money to make it home. That year I drove a 05 Kia Sorrento (so that drive was in 2007 I believe) and I now have a bigger vehicle, an 09 Kia Borrego so I know it will cost more. To fill my car cost about $75 and gasbuddy has my trip from Delaware to Orlando at $150. There is no darn way that is correct!!!! My daughter is also driving her 2012 Kia Soul & they have her trip at $90, again I know that is wrong.

Anyone who has driving from the Jersey,Philly, Maryland area that can tell me the car model (for comparison), the gas amount you paid (I'm using regular 87 gas) and any tolls if you can remember. 
Thanks so much.


----------



## letstalkboutdisney

dsnycrzy said:


> Hello Everyone,
> We have decided to drive down to WDW and take the auto train back. My problem is I drove a few years ago and used gasbuddy to budget my gas for the drive down. Can I say it was HORRIBLY wrong!!!!! It blow my whole spending money budget for that trip and we had to be careful because we still needed money to make it home. That year I drove a 05 Kia Sorrento (so that drive was in 2007 I believe) and I now have a bigger vehicle, an 09 Kia Borrego so I know it will cost more. To fill my car cost about $75 and gasbuddy has my trip from Delaware to Orlando at $150. There is no darn way that is correct!!!! My daughter is also driving her 2012 Kia Soul & they have her trip at $90, again I know that is wrong.
> 
> Anyone who has driving from the Jersey,Philly, Maryland area that can tell me the car model (for comparison), the gas amount you paid (I'm using regular 87 gas) and any tolls if you can remember.
> Thanks so much.




Hi, We live in south jersey. We just got back from Disney. We have a 2005 dodge grand caravan. We filled the tank before we left and twice while driving. it costs us about $60 to fill the tank. Not exactly  sure of the toll cost. We used easy pass. I think it was $5 in Delaware, $4 in Maryland and $5 in Baltimore. There were not any more tolls after that. We took 95 the whole way and drove straight though. I hope this helps!


----------



## dsnycrzy

Thank you. I think my car takes about $75 to fill so I will put about $400 aside since my DD is driving her car too.


----------



## CookieGVB

We live in South Jersey and probably leaving on Christmas Day.  Anyone else have tips for what we should look for/avoid?  We're probably going to stop somewhere that night so we won't arrive completely trashed.  Looking for any advice on best times to leave/where to stop along the way, etc.  I've tried searching through various threads here, but still a few questions.  Thanks.


----------



## beatlesblonde

Add us to the list of who's driving. We're driving from Indianapolis this coming December. We've only done this drive once before back in 2008 so it should be interesting. We aren't planning on stopping, going to drive straight through. We're staying with a friend who lives south of WDW, so it'll be almost 16 hours. Here's hoping DH and I can stand being in the car with each other for that long!


----------



## skywaywaver

Driving in less than 4 weeks...again!  Leaving on 8/1 from the Hudson Valley, NY and taking in-land route, a first for us.  Stopping overnight near Columbia, SC to have a quick breakfast with family in the area, then on to my parents' in the Villages.  Tuesday 8/5 we head to Disney until Mon 8/11 then back to my parents until Thursday 8/14.  

Question for you all - we are doing inland route southbound, which works well for seeing family.  However, I had read a few things about the construction north of Richmond on I-95 but am now seeing that they are only closing at night and on the weekends.  Is this true?  Should I plan a different, albeit an hour longer, route through coastal Virginia going back north?  Or should i just stick with our regular I-95 all the way (except through DC)?


----------



## skywaywaver

jsdeforge said:


> Any tips from my NJ disney friends would be much appreciated. We will be leaving the south jersey area on a Sunday late in September. We will be traveling with my DW DS DS DD the kids are 8 year old triplets and do very well on long trips. I would really like to make it as far as possible on day one maybe even straight trough. Whats time should I leave? Any food stop recommendations? Driving straight through good idea bad idea? Thank u in advance


----------



## 1disneychic

We are leaving next Friday  from South Central Pennsylvania.  We are taking the 81-77-26-95 route and will have three drivers.  The plan is to leave between 3:00 and 4:00 pm and drive as far as we make it.  Might be straight thru, might not.  Straight thru would be nice so that the kids could sleep, but then we'd be wiped out when we got there. So, I'm thinking that we will need to stop for the night.  I'm thinking that we could make it somewhere between Charlotte NC and Columbia SC, perhaps a little farther.  Any suggestions on where to stay? Any tips on where not to stay?  Also, has anyone been successful getting a hotel room late at night without reserving one?  I don't want to reserve a room ahead of time since we won't have time to cancel if we feel like driving further. (I posted on the For 2000+ miles drivers also, but I thought I might get some good responses from this thread as well.  I wasn't sure if some of you followed one thread vs. the other.)


----------



## Happiest mommy

Hello all we will also be driving in Sept we are so looking forward to this trip since it was just decided a few weeks ago to go , driving from NYC hoping to leave on a Saturday around 3am DH wants do drive straight thru hoping we can do it since we will be rested, now on our way back which will be on a Friday we will be leaving around 8am and going to try and make it to VA and stay over not sure where yet, any tips very appreciated also is I95 straight down the best route or does anyone have other suggestions thanks !!!


----------



## Halbleib1

disneyfan55 said:


> We have stayed a number of times at Days inn Port Wentworth Ga. Exit 109 on I95. Clean and decent price and breakfast and not far from Savannah



We have stayed there as well.  The rooms are clean and the price wasn't bad. To get the best price book it online.  Even if it is the same day it is cheaper than booking at the desk as they have online only pricing that can not be booked at the front desk.  We booked from our phone while standing at the front desk. lol  The breakfast is cereal, biscuits and gravy, waffles, sausage, eggs, toast or bagels and muffins as well as juice and coffee.  A pretty good breakfast for being included with the room.  If you are looking for a place to eat dinner when you arrive or if you need anything from a store the next exit up on I-95 has a lot of restaurants as well as shopping.


----------



## jennthompson111

We are driving down from Southern Ohio in November. There will be 3 adults to switch off driving. We are still debating on whether or not to stop overnight. I would love to drive straight thru, but I'm also worried we will be exhausted when we get there since we've never driven this far. Last year I drove the entire way to Lake Norman, NC and was tired when we got there but could have driven more. I tend to do a lot of the driving bc I get car sick and it seems to be better if I'm behind the wheel. Any advice from you seasoned drivers?


----------



## bluezy

dsnycrzy said:


> Thank you. I think my car takes about $75 to fill so I will put about $400 aside since my DD is driving her car too.



That's probably a good amount to budget.  We've made the drive from just north of Philly several times (just a little over 1000 miles one way for us).  We have a 2009 Dodge Grand Caravan and on the open highway, we get about 22 mpg.  For budgeting purposes, I usually use 20 mpg.  The tank holds 20 gallons so we need about 5 full tanks of gas (100 gallons) for a round trip.  I take whatever the price of gas is in our area and add a quarter or so (even though we've usually found the price of gas to be cheaper as we drive south).  So, long story short, if I was estimating our gas expenses right now, I'd use $4/gal (to be very safe) X 100 gallons = $400.  My estimates are always a little high using my methods.  When we drove down last June, our total round-trip travel costs (gas & 2 hotel nights) were a hair under $600 (our hotel suites were $132 & $107).


----------



## Surfinpiratee

Wow!! We drive my boyfriend's Poniac Vibe and it was only $200-$240 round trip for gas!! We drive from Northern Illinois, it's about 1200 miles


----------



## dayvewc

Surfinpiratee said:
			
		

> Wow!! We drive my boyfriend's Poniac Vibe and it was only $200-$240 round trip for gas!! We drive from Northern Illinois, it's about 1200 miles



You must get better mileage than me.  Lol.  I have an 04 vibe and my gas runs about $300 total, driving from central Arkansas (about 1800 miles round trip, 2000 miles with the driving I do there)


----------



## bluezy

Surfinpiratee said:


> Wow!! We drive my boyfriend's Poniac Vibe and it was only $200-$240 round trip for gas!! We drive from Northern Illinois, it's about 1200 miles



I'd love to be able to drive round trip to Disney for $200...but we have 5 kids so depending on how many of them travel with us we have 5-7 people plus all of our luggage in the van (no rooftop carrier for us).  Right now, I'm just happy to be getting over 20 mpg when we're traveling like that.  The car is *really* heavy.  

My DS and his GF drove down to Disney in their Honda Fit last year and it cost them about $200 for the 2,000 mile round trip.


----------



## ToyStory3

Does anyone have any suggestions for lap trays for the kids? I thought it might be a good idea in the car. They could put coloring books and snacks on it. But I'm afraid it may take up too much space back there. Not sure??? Thanks.


----------



## jsdeforge

ToyStory3 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for lap trays for the kids? I thought it might be a good idea in the car. They could put coloring books and snacks on it. But I'm afraid it may take up too much space back there. Not sure??? Thanks.


Check bed bath and beyond they are setting up now for back to college and have a few really nice lap desks to choose from.


----------



## purpledisneyprncess

ToyStory3 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for lap trays for the kids? I thought it might be a good idea in the car. They could put coloring books and snacks on it. But I'm afraid it may take up too much space back there. Not sure??? Thanks.



I got a couple plastic snack trays from Michaels Arts & Crafts store and they are great.


----------



## bluezy

ToyStory3 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for lap trays for the kids? I thought it might be a good idea in the car. They could put coloring books and snacks on it. But I'm afraid it may take up too much space back there. Not sure??? Thanks.



My kids are older now and don't use them anymore, but I used to use a small jellyroll pan (cookie sheet with a lip around the edge).  They worked well because the lip kept pencils/markers from rolling off (no crayons in our car -- we had a bad melting experience many years ago on a day that the temperature outside was only in the low 80's.) and the tray could also be used for playing with magnets.  My kids each have a travel-size pillow for when we travel so they would put that on their lap first and set the pan on top of it.  They don't take up much space because they can be stacked and usually fit under the seat or down the side of the seat for storage.


----------



## skywaywaver

ToyStory3 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for lap trays for the kids? I thought it might be a good idea in the car. They could put coloring books and snacks on it. But I'm afraid it may take up too much space back there. Not sure??? Thanks.



We have two different styles:

These:  http://www.toysrus.com/product/inde...r:adType=pla&cagpspn=plab_4608031&mr:keyword=

And these: http://www.amazon.com/Taby-Tray-Vehicle-Children-Activity/dp/B002VOS168/ref=pd_cp_ba_2

As they get older, tray #2 is better as they don't need to be buckled around them - the kids can place them on and off their laps as they please.  

However, DD1yo will be using Tray #1 as it can buckle around her and is soft but has really high sides to keep stuff from falling off.  

They definitely are wider than the car seats, so if you're dealing with a smaller back seat, then they may be an issue.  We have a Chevy Traverse so it's not really a problem for us.


----------



## dkoerner27

GF and I just booked January 2015 at SSR and are planning on driving. Coming from the Pocono Mountain region of PA. I have done it before and drove straight through in a day. This time we are looking at taking a few days. Driving to Rehobeth, DE and following the ocean all the way to Cape Canaveral (as close to the ocean as possible anyway). Has anyone ever done this before?


----------



## ParrotBill

That's a fun idea!  I've driven that first section from DE to VA Beach.  OCean City MD was a fun stop.  The Bay Bridge-Tunnel is cool.

I've never tried through NC/SC.  You planning to use US 17?   The next stretch is best on I-95, then at Jacksonville you can use US 1 and A1A. I've driven those.

Tell us how it went!


----------



## dkoerner27

ParrotBill said:
			
		

> That's a fun idea!  I've driven that first section from DE to VA Beach.  OCean City MD was a fun stop.  The Bay Bridge-Tunnel is cool.
> 
> I've never tried through NC/SC.  You planning to use US 17?   The next stretch is best on I-95, then at Jacksonville you can use US 1 and A1A. I've driven those.
> 
> Tell us how it went!



I have done the VA beach to rehobeth route before. I enjoyed it. We're gonna take 1 from rehobeth to ocean city, then come across 50 to 113 to 13 into va beach. We'll pick up 158 in va beach and take that into kitty hawk. 64 from kitty hawk across to 17 and take that all the way into Savannah and pick up 95 there and take that to 1 just south of Jacksonville. 1 all the way to cape Canaveral, then 520/532/192/535 to wdw. 

My girlfriend has only been to wdw 1 time and she stayed off property and only did epcot and MK. She's never driven that far, I have made the drive down before. She's excited as am I.


----------



## kasedroz

We live in KY and usually take i75s the way down. But with the headache we went through in April we've decided to go i95 this time around. There's not even an hour difference between them as it is but I bet once you count for the disaster that is Atlanta i95 is probably a lot faster. Does anyone else take this route? Am I correct in saying it'll actually save time since we are avoiding Atlanta? Are there numerous towns and  gas stations along this that are in safe and are well kept? 
Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## scottb8888

kasedroz said:


> We live in KY and usually take i75s the way down. But with the headache we went through in April we've decided to go i95 this time around. There's not even an hour difference between them as it is but I bet once you count for the disaster that is Atlanta i95 is probably a lot faster. Does anyone else take this route? Am I correct in saying it'll actually save time since we are avoiding Atlanta? Are there numerous towns and  gas stations along this that are in safe and are well kept? Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Always go 77 to 95!!  Live in Ohio.  We like it better than 75

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## LiloH

Due to the crazy high airfare for spring break week we are considering driving from Philly.  We would leave on Friday 3/27 and head back on Easter Sunday 4/5. 

If we leave the Philly area around 4am are we likely to clear DC before the traffic picks up for rush hour?  We are planning to stop on our way down.  One of my work colleagues drives every year and he suggested the Hampton Inn in Brunswick, GA.

We will probably drive straight through on Easter.  I expect the traffic will be lighter that day and we can leave super early.   We are planning to have the "Easter Mouse" deliver baskets to our room the night before so our kids don't feel too deprived!  

Does any of this seem like a really bad idea?  We've done long trips (8 hours) with our kids before and we think they will be ok.


----------



## disney-inspired

If this is in the wrong area, sorry!

We will be driving for the very first time from the Ft.  Benning area in Georgia and was wondering if others with experience could tell me some good places along they way for food and to stretch our legs?


Thank you!


----------



## jsdeforge

Any suggestions for jersey shore to DW? We will be leaving Sunday 9/28 at about 2 A.M. Our plan is I-95 all the way making it in one day. We have done this trip twice before but would love other suggestions. We will be traveling with out 8 year old triplets who do amazing on long trips. Thank you everyone in advance.


----------



## dealia

ToyStory3 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for lap trays for the kids? I thought it might be a good idea in the car. They could put coloring books and snacks on it. But I'm afraid it may take up too much space back there. Not sure??? Thanks.


Jelly roll pans. They are great they take up almost no space. You can even get the magnet story sets on line and Barnes and Noble. (they are like color forms)


----------



## xiaojunjun

Good to know


----------



## Tallent

Thinking of making the drive with my kids (ds 10, dd 13) and dd may bring a friend in June when school gets out. Would be leaving from MD (about halfway btw B'more and DC). Car is a dodge grand caravan. Trip is already booked and I really do love having my car at WDW. Past 2 years we've done the auto train but that's not in the budget this time. Looking at flying but that's on the high side right now too (I could live without a rental and just use uber/cabs when needed so I don't *have* to have the car). 

SO--I'm thinking of making the 13 hour drive but I'd be the only driver. I could certainly break up the trip so I'm not doing the whole leg at one time but I'd only be cutting 3 hours as we have family 3 hrs south who we can spend the night with there and back. I could also stop an extra night but it seems silly to take 3 days for a 13 hour trip. Noting also that ds gets car sick even on OTC meds so stopping often would be good for him or driving at night is better for him plus he can sleep. I just wish there was a driver service I could hire to drive while I nap so at least I'd get a little break. DH came with us on on our recent Dec trip and won't do Disney in the summer so he's not an option.

My choices are really these:
A. Drive the whole thing in one lump. Leave here on a Sat around 6am. Stop outside of Disney or DTD area for the night and check in at resort and hit Typhoon Lagoon the next day (weather permitting and w/ a 10am opening we have some extra sleeping time)

B. Do a 2 day trip. Leave here ion a Fri afternoon and drive 3 hours to spend the night with family in Va. Leave Sat morning and drive 10 hours again stopping outside of Disney or in DTD area.

C. 3 day trip. Leave here in Fri pm, stop to spend night with family. Leave Sat morning to drive about 8 hours. Stop and spend the night. Next morning drive 2 hours and arrive at Disney.

What would you do/have you done as a single driver?

Rachel


----------



## Feberin

I haven't gone as a single driver but I went with my husband and we're from Baltimore so a very similar trip.  We left at 4 am and made it to Orlando in one day.  He did most of the driving but we did swap a few times.  It was exhausting and I can't imagine doing it as a single driver with a child who get car sick.  I would think even taking off those extra three hours (drive down to family and spend the night then drive the rest of the way) would help.  
Also we found the trip back up a lot harder.  I can't imagine doing that in a single day.  We were exhausted from our vacation and needed a break.


----------



## Tallent

Yes, I'm leaning toward the 2 day option. We don't have anything planned for after the trip so I suppose we could be flexible with the drive and just take it as it goes.


----------



## Lids

Tried to search but really not coming up with what I am looking for and I am starting to get frustrated. So I apologize in advance if what I am asking has already been answered elswhere. 

There is a total of 4 adults and 2 children driving down to Disney from South Jersey. Out of the 4 adults only three will be sharing the driving. So the first day we are looking to get somewhere between 3 and 4 hours of our final destination. Yes we could drive through but with this many people we will need to stop and recharge overnight.

So my questions are: 1) What town should I stop in 2) Any recommendations for a safe, clean, affordable hotel.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ffugitive

Lids said:


> Tried to search but really not coming up with what I am looking for and I am starting to get frustrated. So I apologize in advance if what I am asking has already been answered elswhere.
> 
> There is a total of 4 adults and 2 children driving down to Disney from South Jersey. Out of the 4 adults only three will be sharing the driving. So the first day we are looking to get somewhere between 3 and 4 hours of our final destination. Yes we could drive through but with this many people we will need to stop and recharge overnight.
> 
> So my questions are: 1) What town should I stop in 2) Any recommendations for a safe, clean, affordable hotel.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



I highly recommend stopping in St. Augustine, Florida.  It's only two hours away from Orlando but there are some great restaurants and just a real cool town to walk around.  If you leave early enough (e.g., 4 or 5 am), you could get there for dinner, an evening stroll, grab dessert and then crash.  We did it two years ago.


----------



## kerry34

We have stopped several times in Savannah Georgia.  There are several hotels off 95....I believe it is a little over 4 hrs to Disney from there.  I have stayed twice at the Fairlfield Inn right off 95 and the hotel was clean and central to places to eat and gas....it's also about a 15 minute ride to historic downtown savannah which is pretty.  We have also stayed at Jekyll Island which is a bit further down 95 and that was pretty as well.


----------



## ffugitive

ffugitive said:


> I highly recommend stopping in St. Augustine, Florida.  It's only two hours away from Orlando but there are some great restaurants and just a real cool town to walk around.  If you leave early enough (e.g., 4 or 5 am), you could get there for dinner, an evening stroll, grab dessert and then crash.  We did it two years ago.



OH, and we stayed at the Courtyard right off 95 - bunch of hotels there.  Convenient.  Drive into town from there takes 5-10 minutes.


----------



## staceychev

I'm kind of excited, because we just decided to drive for our trip this fall. (I know--crazy, right?) We drove from South Jersey, near Cherry Hill, when we went four years ago, and I swore that the next time we'd fly. We discussed it yesterday, though, and decided that just because we could fly this time, we'd still like to save the money. I have a Prius, so I think we can make the trip for around $100, which is way different than $1200 for plane tickets! Plus, I think road trips are kind of fun. 

I think we'll probably drive straight through--which is what we did last time, because it just seemed easy enough to keep going. I'm not sure if we'll leave super-early or go overnight--we're driving with a 9 year old and a 5 year old.  

Thanks for all the great advice on this thread--I've been taking notes!


----------



## DizDaD7

Lids said:


> Tried to search but really not coming up with what I am looking for and I am starting to get frustrated. So I apologize in advance if what I am asking has already been answered elswhere.
> 
> There is a total of 4 adults and 2 children driving down to Disney from South Jersey. Out of the 4 adults only three will be sharing the driving. So the first day we are looking to get somewhere between 3 and 4 hours of our final destination. Yes we could drive through but with this many people we will need to stop and recharge overnight.
> 
> So my questions are: 1) What town should I stop in 2) Any recommendations for a safe, clean, affordable hotel.
> 
> Thanks everyone.




We're making our 3rd driving trip, from Bergen County NJ this August...

What we usually do is get on the road, right after work ( roughly 4 pm ) & try to get around D.C. after rush hour has disappated...We stop for a quick bite, kids change & go to the bathroom, & fuell up, then they end up sleeping  for the next10 hours. By the time they wake up , it's 6 or so & we are either in lower S.C. or somewhere in Ga. Only a couple hours to go and we would be in our Happy place.....My sister usually stops in Santee S.C. whic is roughly 5 1/2 hrs from WDW..... Neat lil town... If I were you and I were going to be roughly 4 hrs or so away I'd just assume finishing the trip...Especially with 3 drivers....Should make it a lil easier on you all.  My DW will not sleep when I'm driving, so therefore if I needed a break, I can't sleep when she takes over, so I end up just driving the whole way....LoL


----------



## mshanson3121

So we're going to be driving from Northern Maine this summer (end of June). Plan on doing the 84 to 81 route through the mountains, bypassing NY, DC etc... It's about 27-28 hours drive time. 

We're planning on doing 2 nights/3 days, first day getting to Scranton, 2nd day into Carolinas, then 3rd day to Orlando. We're driving with an 8 & 5 year old. Does anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## paults

anybody have a cost for gas both ways from Rehoboth beach , de or vicinity. I know there are websites with this but all 3 I tried give diff answers. (gas buddy, AAA etc. I don't care what car you used, just let me know what it was.


----------



## ngchiro

Nice.  I love driving to Disney.  So much anticipation.  A little harder on the drive home, but worth it.


----------



## cranbiz

paults said:


> anybody have a cost for gas both ways from Rehoboth beach , de or vicinity. I know there are websites with this but all 3 I tried give diff answers. (gas buddy, AAA etc. I don't care what car you used, just let me know what it was.



Rough guess is 3 tanks of gas down and 3 back. Going to depend on the vehicle but that was what my pickup would take. Figuring I used to gas up at the last exit on the NJ Turnpike, then in Roanoke Rapids, NC, then Waltersboro, SC, then Daytona Beach, FL to WDW.

It's about the same distance if you start with a full tank in Rehoboth Beach as my stop in NJ. I would usually get about 20 MPG out of my truck. and each fillup for me was about 20 gal. Depending on gas prices, you are looking at about $300 on the low side to $400 on the high side for a round trip.

If you drive a prius, my numbers are way high, if you drive a full size van with a big V8, my numbers are low.


----------



## DizDaD7

I drove a minivan the 1st time and it was around $475.

Then I drove my Big conversion van, which is super comfy for the DW and kids, and that was around $525 r/t.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Anyone driven to DLR from PA??? We have driven from PA to FL every year for the past 7!


----------



## deedeew80

We will be driving from South Jersey at the end of April.  We check in on April 28th, so we will be leaving the day before, April 27th.  Our plan is to leave around 4am.  According to Google Maps, it takes about 14hrs 35mins.  Considering any stops we need to take, I'm hoping to make it to Orlando by about 8pm, maybe sooner.  It will be 4 of us going, me DH, DD5 & DS2.  So, my question is, what is the best hotel to stay at once we arrive in Orlando.  I would like to be as close to Disney as possible so we won't have much drive time in the morning.  However, I also don't want to spend an arm & a leg!  TIA!


----------



## LuvEeyore

deedeew80 said:


> We will be driving from South Jersey at the end of April.  We check in on April 28th, so we will be leaving the day before, April 27th.  Our plan is to leave around 4am.  According to Google Maps, it takes about 14hrs 35mins.  Considering any stops we need to take, I'm hoping to make it to Orlando by about 8pm, maybe sooner.  It will be 4 of us going, me DH, DD5 & DS2.  So, my question is, what is the best hotel to stay at once we arrive in Orlando.  I would like to be as close to Disney as possible so we won't have much drive time in the morning.  However, I also don't want to spend an arm & a leg!  TIA!


We drove from near the VA/NC line and started about 3:30 am and drove to Daytona and were there by 330 pm with several stops.  We stayed Ocean front then left by 5 am and were at Universal/Royal Pacific Resort by 6:15 am and in the park by 7:00 am


----------



## disney-inspired

This our first time driving. Originally from California so we've only flown. We are heading out of Columbus, GA. Can anyone suggest a good route? Safe areas to stop and rest or good places to eat?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## 3mama3

mshanson3121 said:


> So we're going to be driving from Northern Maine this summer (end of June). Plan on doing the 84 to 81 route through the mountains, bypassing NY, DC etc... It's about 27-28 hours drive time.
> 
> We're planning on doing 2 nights/3 days, first day getting to Scranton, 2nd day into Carolinas, then 3rd day to Orlando. We're driving with an 8 & 5 year old. Does anyone else have any other suggestions?



We're doing the same drive in May! I'll let you know how it goes! We are actually driving from Nova Scotia! But we'll drive to Portland our first day and spend the night, leave the next day from Portland! Excited, but a little nervous!!


----------



## mshanson3121

3mama3 said:


> We're doing the same drive in May! I'll let you know how it goes! We are actually driving from Nova Scotia! But we'll drive to Portland our first day and spend the night, leave the next day from Portland! Excited, but a little nervous!!



Oh awesome! I'll be anxious to see how you make out


----------



## LuvEeyore

staceychev said:


> I'm kind of excited, because we just decided to drive for our trip this fall. (I know--crazy, right?) We drove from South Jersey, near Cherry Hill, when we went four years ago, and I swore that the next time we'd fly. We discussed it yesterday, though, and decided that just because we could fly this time, we'd still like to save the money. I have a Prius, so I think we can make the trip for around $100, which is way different than $1200 for plane tickets! Plus, I think road trips are kind of fun.
> 
> I think we'll probably drive straight through--which is what we did last time, because it just seemed easy enough to keep going. I'm not sure if we'll leave super-early or go overnight--we're driving with a 9 year old and a 5 year old.
> 
> Thanks for all the great advice on this thread--I've been taking notes!



We left from VA about 3 am.  We drove on Jan 1 and did very well.  We were in our hotel room by 4 pm in Daytona with only the last hour the next morning.


----------



## RustManFan

If I drove all the way from NJ to FL (both ways of course), I would need a vacation from my vacation.  Many times we have driven as far as Northern Virginia and then taken the Auto Train.  Once we only took going down and then drove home.  Not in one day!  We took the opportunity to stay a night in South Carolina, one in Virginia and another (via a slight detour) in Gettysburg, PA.  What a fantastic trip that was.


----------



## bafleyanne

We've now driven twice from Delaware. The first time we drove straight through, leaving in the evening. The second time we left at about 3 am (to get through DC before rush hour), drove to Savannah to spend the night, then had an easy drive the next day. I vastly preferred the second time. We were much less exhausted.


----------



## bluezy

bafleyanne said:


> We've now driven twice from Delaware. The first time we drove straight through, leaving in the evening. The second time we left at about 3 am (to get through DC before rush hour), drove to Savannah to spend the night, then had an easy drive the next day. I vastly preferred the second time. We were much less exhausted.



We're in the same boat.  We drive from the Philadelphia area and spend the night in Savannah.  We get a good night's rest there and head out about 7:30 or so in the morning so we're at DW by lunch time.  My son and his fiance have driven straight through and they ended up needing to nap and then get to bed early that first day at DW so they didn't really gain anything by driving straight through.  Now they do the Savannah stop as well.


----------



## marie8461

bluezy said:


> We're in the same boat.  We drive from the Philadelphia area and spend the night in Savannah.  We get a good night's rest there and head out about 7:30 or so in the morning so we're at DW by lunch time.  My son and his fiance have driven straight through and they ended up needing to nap and then get to bed early that first day at DW so they didn't really gain anything by driving straight through.  Now they do the Savannah stop as well.



Can you recommend a place to stay in Savannah?  We are driving from Jersey - 12 hours to Savannah - but at least we will get to rest before heading to Disney the next day.  Thanks.


----------



## bluezy

marie8461 said:


> Can you recommend a place to stay in Savannah?  We are driving from Jersey - 12 hours to Savannah - but at least we will get to rest before heading to Disney the next day.  Thanks.



We've always stayed at the Comfort Suites Savannah North (Port Wentworth).  It was brand new the first time we stayed there.  When we were there in 2013, I started to notice little odds and ends of things that needed updating or repairing but we still enjoyed our stay.  For us, it's just a place to sleep one night and take a shower in the morning.  We don't even spend 12 hours there so as long as it's clean and has 3 beds in the room, we're good.   

It's convenient because it's right off I-95 and we've always been able to get a decent rate (usually around $100 for the night).  There are several restaurants close by but the kids seem to think we always need to order Domino's and have it delivered to the room.  For some reason, they think that's the "coolest" thing.   They also love swimming in the (tiny) indoor pool.  The free continental breakfast has enough options for us.


----------



## patclairesmom

marie8461 said:


> Can you recommend a place to stay in Savannah?  We are driving from Jersey - 12 hours to Savannah - but at least we will get to rest before heading to Disney the next day.  Thanks.



Pooler, Ga is a good stop.  It's the exit before Savannah.  We stayed at the Quality Inn but there are lots of hotels and restaurants.  Also if you have time, there is a great museum:  National Museum of the Mighty Eighty Air Force.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## marie8461

Thanks for the suggestions.  Sadly, I don't think we will have time to see much of anything on the way down.   A friend had also recommended the Spring Hills Suites (Marriott) at exit 94.  Do you generally book ahead or just stop and hope you can get a room?  We are traveling on Easter weekend.


----------



## bluezy

marie8461 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.  Sadly, I don't think we will have time to see much of anything on the way down.   A friend had also recommended the Spring Hills Suites (Marriott) at exit 94.  Do you generally book ahead or just stop and hope you can get a room?  We are traveling on Easter weekend.



We usually never booked ahead because we weren't sure exactly how far we would drive the first day.  After ending up at the same hotel 3 times in a row, we finally booked it ahead of time the last time we went.  And it's good we did because by the time we arrived at about 7:00 p.m., the hotel was sold out....and it wasn't a holiday weekend.  I would suggest booking ahead of time if you know where you want to stay.  You can always cancel (by 5:00 or 6:00 usually) if you decide to stop sooner or drive further.


----------



## ilovethisplace

I posted this on another thread but thought I might get more action here:

We are considering driving down from Stoughton MA (20 south of boston) and I'd like to leave at about 4pm on the Friday of our Spring Break (April 17) and drive until about 11pm-Midnight with no more than a fast food dinner and quick bathroom breaks. I'm looking at lodging in Aberdeen, MD or so. Is that being to aggressive? I am wide open to suggestions. Last time we did this drive was 20+ years ago and we drove straight through but we were much younger and poorer then.  I've had bad experience on road trips without a room booked.  I'd much rather drive to a destination than wing it and hope to find a room.


----------



## OKW Lover

Keep in mind that you'll be traveling on a very busy weekend.  If you leave Stoughton at 4 (i'm assuming you'll just get on I-95 there) you'll have some rush hour traffic in Providence but that won't be too bad to deal with.  I'd be more concerned with rush hour traffic through New Haven (about 2 hours into your drive) and NYC (about 2.75 hours into your drive) areas.  I don't know how long that will delay you.  

I've done the drive from Plymouth 4+ times before we moved to FL but we always tried to avoid the cities on weekdays.


----------



## cranbiz

Tough time to travel. Been there, done that.

Plan your stops carefully. The last time I traveled on the Friday before MA April vacation, the Cross Bronx was backed up for many miles at 9pm and the NJ Turnpike rest areas were backed up onto the turnpike. Consider taking I287 and the Tappan Zee bridge. That should help somewhat.


----------



## ilovethisplace

I'm now considering leaving a bit earlier, maybe picking my son up from school (2:30ish)and getting right on the road.  I would probably push the stopping point to closer to DC.  Unless I hit NYC at a completely dead time I tend to opt for the Tappan Zee.  I assume I'll be hitting Richmond at about 8am on Saturday, will taking 295 around (I assume this is longer) be necessary?


----------



## OKW Lover

ilovethisplace said:


> I'm now considering leaving a bit earlier, maybe picking my son up from school (2:30ish)and getting right on the road.  I would probably push the stopping point to closer to DC.  Unless I hit NYC at a completely dead time I tend to opt for the Tappan Zee.  I assume I'll be hitting Richmond at about 8am on Saturday, will taking 295 around (I assume this is longer) be necessary?



At 8AM on a Saturday you shouldn't have a big problem in Richmond.  I'm not sure of the current state of construction in the city though. 

Yes, I-295 around the city is longer (in miles) but I'm not thinking its that much longer in time because the speed limit is higher.  Just checked Google Maps and it looks like the I-295 route should be about 15 minutes longer.


----------



## Original Amber

We will be leaving Huntsville, AL on 18 June 2015.  We must stop in Alanta, GA around noon, local time, to pick up someone who is coming in on Greyhound.  Any and all help is appreciated.
Our trip back will begin on 25 June 2015 with a possible/probable overnight in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## cranbiz

ilovethisplace said:


> I'm now considering leaving a bit earlier, maybe picking my son up from school (2:30ish)and getting right on the road.  I would probably push the stopping point to closer to DC.  Unless I hit NYC at a completely dead time I tend to opt for the Tappan Zee.  I assume I'll be hitting Richmond at about 8am on Saturday, will taking 295 around (I assume this is longer) be necessary?


It may be 15 miles longer but it's easily less time. The road is in better shape, doesn't have the "highway safety corridor" speed restrictions and higher fines if you get extremely unlucky. There is still construction going on around mile 74 on 95, where they are rebuilding bridges but it's now in the finishing stages (expected to be done by October).


----------



## Original Amber

I've read more of this thread now and I wanted to make a suggestion to everyone, regardless of where you're coming from.  Pack a separate bag(s) for when you spend the night on the road.
Last time we went to WDW first and stopped in Chattanooga, TN.  I had clothing for all three of us in one bag so we only took that in to the hotel.  At WDW I only took in the bags relevant to WDW.  On the way back we went to Huntsville, AL for a few days so I packed yet another bag(s) for that.  When we left Champaign, I packed the bags for Huntsville in the van first, then WDW, and finally our stuff for Chattanooga.
When we reloaded the van at ASMu, I pulled the stuff for Huntsville out before I packed the dirty stuff in the van.  I was a little hesitant about leaving our clothes in the van in Alabama.  Since we were actively using the van, I could keep checking that all of our belongings were where we left them.
Everything made it home except my sanity, but I'm not sure that made the trip!


----------



## pheonixheart

Really glad I found this thread....my mom and I are planning a trip for Sept 2016 very early planning however we are NOT flying.....when I was younger we went to disney/Florida often because father grew up in Orlando...there were 4 of us and my father ALWAYS drove flying wasn't an option and it was always him.....flash forward 20 years I went on my first trip to Disney no parents no kids on a plane. (Pre-9/11) no problems. My mom and I have taken my 5 kids in many different combinations since then (I have several athletes who have to stay home and now they're adults) flying was never a problem until our trip last year......many unfortunate things happened (none were related to poor service so that's a bonus) after our trip in February 2015 I said no more Disney for a while....well my mom had to say she'd love a trip just us....I can't say no to that!  But I said I'm driving lol. We live in upstate NY on the pa border and since I grew up with riding to fla I'm pretty comfortable with the drive. Only problem is it is just me driving. I'm ok driving long distances...but I'm like my dad I don't want to stop ever lol I wanna drive as far as I can no potty breaks and starve lol cuz we're making great time! My mom however cannot commando road trip and I'm trying to work it out how long it will take. I know I'm gonna have to split it into 2 days bc I'm pretty positive even if I thought I could drive 20 hours straight it would not be safe or smart. I have tried to figure out how far I want to go on the first day. We used to stop mid-nc but I think I could get to the sc-georgia border. Idk but it is a.comfort seeing other people love the adventure as much as I do.


----------



## DizDaD7

pheonixheart said:


> Really glad I found this thread....my mom and I are planning a trip for Sept 2016 very early planning however we are NOT flying.....when I was younger we went to disney/Florida often because father grew up in Orlando...there were 4 of us and my father ALWAYS drove flying wasn't an option and it was always him.....flash forward 20 years I went on my first trip to Disney no parents no kids on a plane. (Pre-9/11) no problems. My mom and I have taken my 5 kids in many different combinations since then (I have several athletes who have to stay home and now they're adults) flying was never a problem until our trip last year......many unfortunate things happened (none were related to poor service so that's a bonus) after our trip in February 2015 I said no more Disney for a while....well my mom had to say she'd love a trip just us....I can't say no to that!  But I said I'm driving lol. We live in upstate NY on the pa border and since I grew up with riding to fla I'm pretty comfortable with the drive. Only problem is it is just me driving. I'm ok driving long distances...but I'm like my dad I don't want to stop ever lol I wanna drive as far as I can no potty breaks and starve lol cuz we're making great time! My mom however cannot commando road trip and I'm trying to work it out how long it will take. I know I'm gonna have to split it into 2 days bc I'm pretty positive even if I thought I could drive 20 hours straight it would not be safe or smart. I have tried to figure out how far I want to go on the first day. We used to stop mid-nc but I think I could get to the sc-georgia border. Idk but it is a.comfort seeing other people love the adventure as much as I do.



You're probably just a lil further NW then us...We're basically near the GW Bridge. SO what I'd suggest is this....& it's only a suggestion because of never done it this way. ( August will be  our 1st ) Leaving at around 2 or 3 am, & getting past Wash. DC by 6 am. would be a plus. I'd shoot for Santee S.C., which is just north of the border between Ga. That way you'll only have a short6 1/2 ride the next morning.

We did like you used to....Both times I drove with the family, we left right after working an 8 hour shift, @ 4:15 sharp. We drove straight through the night & arrived in WDW  around noon the next day....I figured why pay for a room on the way down, let's just get to Disney...This trip, I'm going to play it safe.. Either way, have a great drive..


----------



## pheonixheart

Thanks  and since we are still a year out I have a bit of planning lol. I was thinking leaving early would be better I'm also not to worried considering we will be driving down on a weekend the week after a holiday lol. I drove to myrtle Beach last year by way of VA Beach to drop off one child with family and go down to a softball tournament....in a standard Tran car and had no problems lol...i thought Richmond was a bit messy but not too bad. 
I was thinking if I can get to SC on the first day I would be good. Mom and I decided to get a room the first night at a dtd resort just for me to be able to rest and relax from the drive before officially beginning our disney trip the next day. I don't want to waste park tix or any disney time that night so we figured it would be a good way to start.  I think I'm more excited about the drive than disney lol. A real adventure just me and mom


----------



## DizDaD7

pheonixheart said:


> Thanks  and since we are still a year out I have a bit of planning lol. I was thinking leaving early would be better I'm also not to worried considering we will be driving down on a weekend the week after a holiday lol. I drove to myrtle Beach last year by way of VA Beach to drop off one child with family and go down to a softball tournament....in a standard Tran car and had no problems lol...i thought Richmond was a bit messy but not too bad.
> I was thinking if I can get to SC on the first day I would be good. Mom and I decided to get a room the first night at a dtd resort just for me to be able to rest and relax from the drive before officially beginning our disney trip the next day. I don't want to waste park tix or any disney time that night so we figured it would be a good way to start.  I think I'm more excited about the drive than disney lol. A real adventure just me and mom



This is true in most cases in our experiences as well, but then I remember the drive home & Poof back to reality...LoL.

This year we're breaking up the trip on the way home by stopping off in Disneys HH, then in D.C. so each leg is only roughly 6 hrs..


----------



## crazelion

Original Amber said:


> We will be leaving Huntsville, AL on 18 June 2015.  We must stop in Alanta, GA around noon, local time, to pick up someone who is coming in on Greyhound.  Any and all help is appreciated.
> Our trip back will begin on 25 June 2015 with a possible/probable overnight in Chattanooga, TN.



I ask the person to be route to Chattanooga, TN Greyhound station it is cleaner and much safer then Atlanta, Ga Greyhound. Greyhound in Atlanta is locate in a very bad neighborhood.  It also next to a strip club and jail.  The greyhound probably want run on time. So add time to your trip.  The ticket can be reissue for 20.00 dollars.


----------



## Original Amber

crazelion said:


> I ask the person to be route to Chattanooga, TN Greyhound station it is cleaner and much safer then Atlanta, Ga Greyhound. Greyhound in Atlanta is locate in a very bad neighborhood.  It also next to a strip club and jail.  The greyhound probably want run on time. So add time to your trip.  The ticket can be reissue for 20.00 dollars.



We just recently decided to pick him up in Chattanooga.  Thanks for the info about the stations.  Although, he might prefer being next to a strip club . . ..

I hate that they charge $17 for me to buy someone a ticket.  I need to check out the station here in town.


----------



## crazelion

Original Amber said:


> We just recently decided to pick him up in Chattanooga.  Thanks for the info about the stations.  Although, he might prefer being next to a strip club . . ..
> 
> I hate that they charge $17 for me to buy someone a ticket.  I need to check out the station here in town.



If is a print at home ticket he must have id and the print out with him.  if will call agent pick up make sure don't print out


----------



## edk35

We just got back a week ago from a 9 night stay. We drove again from MD. The last time we flew was in March 2013. What was awesome this trip.... GAS PRICES. We spent 120 dollars LESS on gas than our Aug. trip in 2014.


----------



## disney-inspired

I'm semi-excited for our drive down in September. The only thing I'm worried about is our rental car. I want to make sure we fit comfortably (3 adults, 1 toddler) with all of our luggage (probably 3 suitcases/duffle bags, baby bag, stroller etc). 

From my experience, there is no way to guarantee what kind of car you get until you pick it up. They always say "similar to xyz make model". I have a free week rental with Hertz so would like to use that and not put the mileage on my sister's car.


----------



## nono

disney-inspired, a smaller duffel can go in the floor space in front of the toddler seat, and provide much needed comfort for a child whose feet don't hit the floor...


----------



## disney-inspired

nono said:


> disney-inspired, a smaller duffel can go in the floor space in front of the toddler seat, and provide much needed comfort for a child whose feet don't hit the floor...



my niece will still be rear-facing in her car seat but that means we can stuff a lot of stuff behind the seat.


----------



## Original Amber

Why is your toddler niece facing backwards?  Infants are supposed to face forward at six months.


----------



## bluezy

Original Amber said:


> Why is your toddler niece facing backwards?  Infants are supposed to face forward at six months.



Infants are to be rear facing for at least one year.  Longer is better.  Ideally they stay rear-facing until they have outgrown the rear-facing height and/or weight limits for their convertible car seat.  Rear-facing is significantly safer than forward facing.

Kudos to disney-inspired's family for keeping that little girl rear-facing into her toddler years!


----------



## disney-inspired

Original Amber said:


> Why is your toddler niece facing backwards?  Infants are supposed to face forward at six months.



Definitely not. There is no need for her to seat face forward at such a young age. It is strongly recommended that children stay rear-facing up until they reach the correct height/weight and/or 2 years of age for their safety. She just got upgraded to a new car seat and she'll stay rear-facing until she grows out of it.



bluezy said:


> Infants are to be rear facing for at least one year.  Longer is better.  Ideally they stay rear-facing until they have outgrown the rear-facing height and/or weight limits for their convertible car seat.  Rear-facing is significantly safer than forward facing.
> 
> Kudos to disney-inspired's family for keeping that little girl rear-facing into her toddler years!



Exactly!


----------



## CherylA

Just back from a R/T drive from Connecticut last week.  We left CT at 4am on Saturday, drove to Manning, SC; stayed at the Baymont Inn, ate at Mariachi’s (and loved it).  We were in Manning by 6pm.  Next day we left by 7 am.  Stopped more often, ate lunch sitting in the restaurant as opposed to while driving, took our time in general, got to Disney at 2:30 pm. For the trip down I wouldn’t do anything differently.  Perfect trip down with virtually no traffic.

On the way home we left Disney about 10:30 am stopped for a sit down dinner at a Fatz in Florence, SC then stayed overnight at a Days Inn in Fayetteville, NC  (got there about 9:30pm) Next morning left at 7:30 am for the rest of the drive home.  Got home to the New Haven area of CT about 9:30 pm. The last day of driving was tough.  We hit significant traffic jams outside of Washington DC and from NJ through NY City.  If I could do it over again I would try something different for day 2 of the way home.  Day 1 to Fayetteville was fine but we need to figure out a way to not hit so much traffic in DC and NJ/NY.  Maybe if we hit DC about 7pm on a weeknight (which would have put us at NY about 11pm and home at midnight) or if we stopped for the night just before DC and then got on the road for 4am (either making day 1 of the return trip really long or stopping overnight twice)  So for anyone coming from a similar area just some things to think about.


----------



## nono

CherylA said:


> Next morning left at 7:30 am for the rest of the drive home.  Got home to the New Haven area of CT about 9:30 pm. The last day of driving was tough.  We hit significant traffic jams outside of Washington DC and from NJ through NY City.  If I could do it over again I would try something different for day 2 of the way home.  Day 1 to Fayetteville was fine but we need to figure out a way to not hit so much traffic in DC and NJ/NY.



If you can leave Fayetteville around 6:45 a.m., without a huge traffic snag, you could make the 2:45 Cape May-Lewes Ferry, which would have you arriving in Cape May, NJ at 4:15 p.m.  This route and timing would land you at the NJ/NY border* of the Garden State Parkway around 7 p.m.  (assuming no traffic jams, and just driving the speed limit -  ).  In the winter I wouldn't do it as there are so few ferries per day, but April - October...it's something you might want to try once to see if you like it.

*Obviously only if you need to avoid the GWB, but you'll have a couple hours to decide which bridge to take on this route..


----------



## CherylA

nono said:


> If you can leave Fayetteville around 6:45 a.m., without a huge traffic snag, you could make the 2:45 Cape May-Lewes Ferry, which would have you arriving in Cape May, NJ at 4:15 p.m.  This route and timing would land you at the NJ/NY border* of the Garden State Parkway around 7 p.m.  (assuming no traffic jams, and just driving the speed limit -  ).  In the winter I wouldn't do it as there are so few ferries per day, but April - October...it's something you might want to try once to see if you like it.
> 
> *Obviously only if you need to avoid the GWB, but you'll have a couple hours to decide which bridge to take on this route..



I didn't even know this existed.  What a cool idea.  I will look into it, thank-you!

Edited to add that I looked up where it is and I think its too far out of the way to make it worth it.  It actually adds mileage (and drive time) to our trip even though we'd be on the ferry part of the time.  Cool idea though.

Putting these here mostly for myself for our next drive.  Here's what I would like to do for the return trip:
Saturday morning leave Disney (hope to be on the road about 10am) and drive to Amelia Island, FL (about a 3 hour drive, 195 miles) and spend the afternoon (and night) there.  Sun AM leave northern FL and drive to Woodbridge, VA near the Potomic mills mall (about a 9 hr drive, 673 miles, spend the night there).  Monday have a leisurely breakfast and then leave Woodbridge about 10AM and drive home (334 miles, approx. 5.5 hrs), should avoid all rush hour Monday traffic and be home about 4pm.  Means keeping the kids out of school for a day but I think its worth it.


----------



## thepops

The other option would be to catch the AutoTrain in Sanford (4PM) and you get into Lorton VA (Near Woodbridge) about 9am.  Get to eat diner and sleep on the train and ready to go the next morning


----------



## wdw4lif

We've always driven as there's 5 of us and it's a lot more affordable for us.  Not to mention my fear of flying LOL!  We're driving from Iowa and doing it in 2 days.  We were hoping to make it through Atlanta, but it would be on a Friday and would put us going through there at about 6pm.  Not cool.  So I'm thinking stopping BEFORE we get to Atlanta, getting up early and taking off.  I don't know when the best times are to go through Atlanta.  Nor do I know any good places to stop around there for hotel.  I want a safe place, but not wanting to spend $200 per night either.  Any tips?
_Here's our route:
I-74 E
I-55 S
I-64 E
I-57 S
I-75 S_


----------



## CherylA

thepops said:


> The other option would be to catch the AutoTrain in Sanford (4PM) and you get into Lorton VA (Near Woodbridge) about 9am.  Get to eat diner and sleep on the train and ready to go the next morning



Love the autotrain, have actually done it a few times.  So expensive though especially for 4 of us and I don't do well in coach.  Cant sleep sitting in a seat so I like to get the deluxe accommodations (a tiny little room but at least I can sleep laying down!)  I love the experience but hate the price!  Ends up being cheaper to fly!


----------



## Original Amber

wdw4lif said:


> _Here's our route:
> I-74 E
> I-55 S
> I-64 E
> I-57 S
> I-75 S_


I suggest you stay on 74 until either 57 (Champaign) or 65 (Indianapolis).  Whichever way you go, you will then take 24 to 75.

Three years ago we drove to Indy and then down, spending the night in Chattanooga.  When we go home next month, I plan on spending the night in Chattanooga and driving up Illinois.  Going home last time, and going down this time include a side trip to Huntsville, AL to the Rocket Center and Scottsboro, AL to the Unclaimed Baggage Center.


----------



## java

Driving again! About a month away now. Starting to plan and freaking out a bit. Just DD and I are driving. Everyone else is flying down later. YIKES!


----------



## Original Amber

We're now a month and a day from WDW and four weeks from the Rocket Center in Huntsville.  YIPPEE!


----------



## PrincessMom4

Been a while since being on here...LOL... Need some driving help. Where can I find those coupons that each state offers for hotel "deals" other than when you actual drive through that particular state?? We are looking to get a reasonable deal on a hotel stay as we are a larger family of 6.  Thanks all Is


----------



## Original Amber

PrincessMom4 said:


> Been a while since being on here...LOL... Need some driving help. Where can I find those coupons that each state offers for hotel "deals" other than when you actual drive through that particular state?? We are looking to get a reasonable deal on a hotel stay as we are a larger family of 6.  Thanks all Is



I think you would be better off making reservations before you leave home.  We're five and we have a reservation for the trip home. We can cancel as late as 4:00pm on the day of the reservation.


----------



## CherylA

PrincessMom4 said:


> Been a while since being on here...LOL... Need some driving help. Where can I find those coupons that each state offers for hotel "deals" other than when you actual drive through that particular state?? We are looking to get a reasonable deal on a hotel stay as we are a larger family of 6.  Thanks all Is



Most of those coupon books are for reservations made same day.  I agree with the PP that you should make a reservation you can live with and when you pick up the coupon books if you can find something better then cancel the other.  Where are you thinking of stopping?


----------



## Thumper1066

pheonixheart said:


> Really glad I found this thread....my mom and I are planning a trip for Sept 2016 very early planning however we are NOT flying.....when I was younger we went to disney/Florida often because father grew up in Orlando...there were 4 of us and my father ALWAYS drove flying wasn't an option and it was always him.....flash forward 20 years I went on my first trip to Disney no parents no kids on a plane. (Pre-9/11) no problems. My mom and I have taken my 5 kids in many different combinations since then (I have several athletes who have to stay home and now they're adults) flying was never a problem until our trip last year......many unfortunate things happened (none were related to poor service so that's a bonus) after our trip in February 2015 I said no more Disney for a while....well my mom had to say she'd love a trip just us....I can't say no to that!  But I said I'm driving lol. We live in upstate NY on the pa border and since I grew up with riding to fla I'm pretty comfortable with the drive. Only problem is it is just me driving. I'm ok driving long distances...but I'm like my dad I don't want to stop ever lol I wanna drive as far as I can no potty breaks and starve lol cuz we're making great time! My mom however cannot commando road trip and I'm trying to work it out how long it will take. I know I'm gonna have to split it into 2 days bc I'm pretty positive even if I thought I could drive 20 hours straight it would not be safe or smart. I have tried to figure out how far I want to go on the first day. We used to stop mid-nc but I think I could get to the sc-georgia border. Idk but it is a.comfort seeing other people love the adventure as much as I do.


Two days at least.  And I take it from your background your mom may not be a spring chicken.  Al-bet from an active athletic family.  You both need to take a walk about every 90 min to 2:00, hydrate and circulate.  Your vacation will be more the better for the prevention. I envy the time you and your mom are soon going to have together.  A real roadtrip....!


----------



## flafan

Hi Everyone,

I was hoping someone could give me some hotel suggestions that are off the highway Rte77 near The Charlotte NC area, does not have to be Charlotte but we are looking for a safe area with easy access off the highway we are arriving around 10pm and I get so nervous about safety.   We usually drive 95 all the way to Florida but we are trying a new route this time just a little nervous thats all.
Any and all suggestions are appreciated 

Thanks All


----------



## CookieGVB

I live in NJ and looked into taking the Cape May Ferry.  As far as I can tell, it doesn't cut much off the distance, and yet takes an hour and a half.  I'm puzzled - what do people feel is the benefit of taking the ferry?


----------



## nono

CookieGVB said:


> I live in NJ and looked into taking the Cape May Ferry.  As far as I can tell, it doesn't cut much off the distance, and yet takes an hour and a half.  I'm puzzled - what do people feel is the benefit of taking the ferry?



If you want to travel during regular business hours, it might be something to consider...to avoid Baltimore/Washington tie ups. If you are going through in the middle of the night, it's not going to work. If you don't hit any traffic at all when you go through Baltimore or DC, then that's the faster and better route.

Also, for folks from New England and certain parts of Canada, it provides a 90 minute nap, and again, no snarls around Baltimore/DC. There's a lot of plates from Quebec and northern NE on there regularly.

If you like a variety of roads, it could be for you. That seems to be the thing for folks from northern NJ who choose it.  They seem to be majority one driver, and prefer the variety of the GSP, then boat, then back roads, US Routes, before joining up again with I-95 south of Richmond.

For me,  I live close to it...it's our way of getting anywhere south, as it takes almost 2 hours to get up and around.  I don't think it's for everyone.


----------



## ErinInCT

Just found out school doesn't start until after Labor Day so thought maybe we'd plan a trip the last week of Aug/1st week of Sept in the hopes that it won't be too crowded as everyone will be in school.  Trying to save money so thinking about driving from Detroit.  Seems like most posters are driving from the east coast.  Any advice on the I75 route?  My kids are older (12 and 15) and able to ride for long periods in the car but we still would prefer breaking it up into a 2 day drive.  Do we just head down I75 until we are exhausted and find a hotel or should we plan for a half way point?  What is the traffic like on I75?  I95 showed as an option on mapquest.  Would that be better?


----------



## nono

ErinInCT said:


> Just found out school doesn't start until after Labor Day so thought maybe we'd plan a trip the last week of Aug/1st week of Sept in the hopes that it won't be too crowded as everyone will be in school.  Trying to save money so thinking about driving from Detroit.  Seems like most posters are driving from the east coast.  Any advice on the I75 route?  My kids are older (12 and 15) and able to ride for long periods in the car but we still would prefer breaking it up into a 2 day drive.  Do we just head down I75 until we are exhausted and find a hotel or should we plan for a half way point?  What is the traffic like on I75?  I95 showed as an option on mapquest.  Would that be better?



Some folks on this thread can probably help you out: http://www.disboards.com/threads/for-2-000-mile-round-trip-drivers-only-part-v.3351891/


----------



## Original Amber

ErinInCT said:


> Do we just head down I75 until we are exhausted and find a hotel or should we plan for a half way point?  What is the traffic like on I75?  I95 showed as an option on mapquest.  Would that be better?


We're further west than you, in eastern IL.  Three years ago we went to Indy and south from there. We spent the night in Chattanooga without a reservation.  This time we have reservations in Chattanooga.


----------



## halssister

ErinInCT said:


> Just found out school doesn't start until after Labor Day so thought maybe we'd plan a trip the last week of Aug/1st week of Sept in the hopes that it won't be too crowded as everyone will be in school.  Trying to save money so thinking about driving from Detroit.  Seems like most posters are driving from the east coast.  Any advice on the I75 route?  My kids are older (12 and 15) and able to ride for long periods in the car but we still would prefer breaking it up into a 2 day drive.  Do we just head down I75 until we are exhausted and find a hotel or should we plan for a half way point?  What is the traffic like on I75?  I95 showed as an option on mapquest.  Would that be better?



We are driving from northern Indiana this summer, and we are stopping in Chattanooga, it's about the halfway point for us.  We did that on the drive home on our first trip and worked perfectly, there are many hotels off 75 around Shallowford Rd./Hamilton Place area that are also right near a mall, Walmart and other shopping, in case you are like us and want to get out and stretch your legs a bit, and maybe eat at the food court etc.


----------



## halssister

Original Amber said:


> We're further west than you, in eastern IL.  Three years ago we went to Indy and south from there. We spent the night in Chattanooga without a reservation.  This time we have reservations in Chattanooga.



Curious, where in Chattanooga are you staying? We stayed at a nice Microtel five years ago, but this time are thinking of a Comfort Suites or Sleep In because we can get rewards points through our Choice Rewards program.


----------



## Original Amber

Because of past experiences, IF we stay, we're staying at a Residence Inn.  I've been too disappointed by Choice that I doubt if I ever stay at one again.  Residence Inn is a Marriott property.  I also get points for staying through MyPoints.


----------



## halssister

Atlanta question.....rush hour.  We are driving down July 29-30 from northern Indiana, plan is to stay overnight in Chattanooga, as we just can't handle much longer than 9 hours or so of driving a day.  That puts us about 2 hours from Atlanta.  We are early risers, but are we better off waiting until about 8 a.m. to leave Chattanooga so we hit Atlanta closer to 10, or will it make any difference with the horrible traffic on a Thursday morning?  Otherwise, we will  probably be showered and ready to go by 6:30 or so, and assuming the free breakfast begins at 6, we can be ready to go by 7 and hit our room at POR that much sooner


----------



## Stitch808

We are driving down from Omaha through St Louis, Chattanooga, and Atlanta. Where is a good place to stop after Atlanta? We are looking at stopping for the night and finishing up early in the morning so we can arrive at Pop around lunchtime.


----------



## scrappinmom

Tolls? - We're driving from the northwest Chicago burbs....I know I can use my IPass most of the way ...but what about Florida? how do you all handle that?


----------



## Minniedap

We just returned to WI last night from our 2 week vacation in Florida. On our way down we drove through Alabama as we spent 2 nights in Fort Walton Beach before heading to WDW for 10 nights. We usually drive through GA.

Tolls: the only tolls which the IPass did not cover was the Florida Turnpike. the first one was $3.00, then there were 2 more for $1.50. There are cash lanes and lanes with attendants.


Lodging: We make this trip yearly. We usually drive to just south of Atlanta stopping in Stockbridge,GA at a Holiday Inn. It is a nice area and the drive the rest of the way from here is very easy, about 7 hours.


----------



## Original Amber

scrappinmom said:


> Tolls? - We're driving from the northwest Chicago burbs....I know I can use my IPass most of the way ...but what about Florida? how do you all handle that?


Which burb?  We're from Champaign, but between us, we know the burbs.


----------



## scrappinmom

Original Amber said:


> Which burb?  We're from Champaign, but between us, we know the burbs.



We live in Crystal Lake - about 3 hours north of you. I drive to Champaign a couple of times a month the company I work for is based there.


----------



## kimatigger

Driving down late August from NJ with our 4 kids. Any tips for bypassing the DC area. Or best times to hit it. I used to live in Northern Virginia and I know it can be a mess. Thanks in advance!


----------



## CherylA

kimatigger said:


> Driving down late August from NJ with our 4 kids. Any tips for bypassing the DC area. Or best times to hit it. I used to live in Northern Virginia and I know it can be a mess. Thanks in advance!


What day of the week are you leaving.  We left at 4am on a Saturday morning from CT and had a flawless drive.  If you get started at 6am or 7am on a Saturday morning you'd be golden (based on my experience)


----------



## java

Leaving next Tuesday from Western NJ having the same dilemma I have every drive.
Do I
-go through PA down I 81 over 77 back to 95.

Or
- just go 95 the whole trip

It is longer mileage wise to go the PA route but the traffic on 95 in that DC area and in South Carolina scares me.
The facts. I plan to leave at 4 am. Had toyed with the idea of the auto train but talked myself out of it. HELP! First stop is not Disney either heading further south to Fort Meyers first! Then Disney. So it's 19 hours at best!


----------



## CherylA

java said:


> Leaving next Tuesday from Western NJ having the same dilemma I have every drive.
> Do I
> -go through PA down I 81 over 77 back to 95.
> 
> Or
> - just go 95 the whole trip
> 
> It is longer mileage wise to go the PA route but the traffic on 95 in that DC area and in South Carolina scares me.
> The facts. I plan to leave at 4 am. Had toyed with the idea of the auto train but talked myself out of it. HELP! First stop is not Disney either heading further south to Fort Meyers first! Then Disney. So it's 19 hours at best!



Try Google maps or an app like waze to show you the traffic delays at the time you expect to be going through those places.  If you can avoid the times between 4pm and 6:30 pm to be in those heavily congested area that would be ideal, even if it means stopping for a long dinner or some shopping to stretch your legs at some point before the congestion.


----------



## Cando86

ErinInCT said:


> Just found out school doesn't start until after Labor Day so thought maybe we'd plan a trip the last week of Aug/1st week of Sept in the hopes that it won't be too crowded as everyone will be in school.  Trying to save money so thinking about driving from Detroit.  Seems like most posters are driving from the east coast.  Any advice on the I75 route?  My kids are older (12 and 15) and able to ride for long periods in the car but we still would prefer breaking it up into a 2 day drive.  Do we just head down I75 until we are exhausted and find a hotel or should we plan for a half way point?  What is the traffic like on I75?  I95 showed as an option on mapquest.  Would that be better?



We drove from the Detroit area in January.  It took us about 18 hours total with stops.  We left metro-Detroit at 7am and stopped in Macon, GA for the night at 8pm.  The next morning we left at 8am and arrived at WDW at 1:30pm.  I would definitely recommend stopping - I don't think we could have done it straight through.  Make sure you're not driving through Atlanta ANYtime near rush hour.  The 75 route is very easy.  I would suggest plugging in your route to Google Maps and then figuring out how long you're comfortable driving the first day, then move the little pin to about where it would be if you drove that distance and see what city you are near and stop there for the night.  I do recommend Macon if you're comfortable driving about 12 hours the first day.  I don't know anything about I95-we just took 75 the whole way and it was very easy.

Good luck   We loved driving - we're doing it again in September!


----------



## Original Amber

We start step two of our vacation and driving.  We'll check out of the hotel here in Huntsville, AL and head to WDW via Chattanooga tomorrow.  We're going through Chattanooga to pick up the last member of our party.  He's a WDW virgin!


----------



## java

T-3 days! At the stressed part of vacation planning. Can't wait to get on the road. Still unsure of direction. There is a lot of construction on I 81 and I am fearful of our early departure time. So which route will we take I 95 or I 81..........? 
Want to book a hotel near savannah I think for the drive down. I'm guessing that is as far as I can go day one being the sole driver. Car snacks ideas? Today today is food shopping for trip and for those I'm leaving behind for a few days.


----------



## Original Amber

So, of course, I hit Atlanta about 4pm edt Thursday.  It wasn't too bad.  I would not recommend it for your first-ever rush hour traffic, though. We finally got to AoA at midnight.


----------



## hearts8701

Driving from chicago ohare to Disney world for the 4th I read i65 has a lot of traffic due to construction anyone have any input
Here http://www.jconline.com/story/news/2015/05/16/travel-nightmare-coming-soon/27453447/


----------



## Original Amber

hearts8701 said:


> Driving from chicago ohare to Disney world for the 4th I read i65 has a lot of traffic due to construction anyone have any input
> Here http://www.jconline.com/story/news/2015/05/16/travel-nightmare-coming-soon/27453447/


Yes, too much traffic and construction on 65, and that was just Nashville today.  We took 24 from one end to the other.


----------



## missbrooke06

Any advice on dealing with a rear facing child and forward facing with DVD/iPad. The rear facer will only be 11 months and while I limit his screen time significantly, 15 minutes of Oso often chills him out when he's restless. I will not be worrying about screen time limits during our 18 hour drive but not sure how to navigate without a significant electronics investment.


----------



## disney-inspired

It'll be our first time driving down from Columbus, GA and currently it looks like we'll be taking the 520 East to I-75 South. It might be wishful thinking on my part but I'm hoping we can make it to Valdosta, GA before our first stop. 
Anyone know of any good food/rest stops near Valdosta or Tifton, GA?

Thanks for your help.
I'm trying to keep it to only one stop but with a little one I don't think that's gonna happen.
We'll probably end up stopping again somewhere between Gainesville and Ocala.

If I could, I'd have us leave at 3am and have her sleep for the most of the drive.


----------



## Momma2PrinceNPrinces

Driving from St. Louis! Looks like about halfway is right outside of Atlanta. Anyone have suggestions on where to stay?


----------



## hearts8701

just returned from disney world last night on the way down we took 57 south thru illinois due to what i read here on the Dis i am so glad i did driving home we choose to take 65 north thru indiana since we had more time the traffic on 65 south was terrible many traffic jams due to construction i witnessed at least 4 going south on 65 we had no delays headed north on 65


----------



## eeyorej79

Momma2PrinceNPrinces said:


> Driving from St. Louis! Looks like about halfway is right outside of Atlanta. Anyone have suggestions on where to stay?


We usually stay off the highway in Cartersville. Before Atlanta. No problems there. It has a decent little gas station with I think it's like 4 fast food restaurants attached so everyone has a choice. It's nothing spectacular but a decent place to rest your head for the night and easy to hop back on the highway for the rest of the drive.


----------



## DizDaD7

eeyorej79 said:


> We usually stay off the highway in Cartersville. Before Atlanta. No problems there. It has a decent little gas station with I think it's like 4 fast food restaurants attached so everyone has a choice. It's nothing spectacular but a decent place to rest your head for the night and easy to hop back on the highway for the rest of the drive.



Is this just to park on the side of the road? & sleep in your vehicle, or an actual motel/hotel that you check into.  The latter of the 2 is what I'd be looking into, because the 1st one sounds kinda dicey.


----------



## eeyorej79

DizDaD7 said:


> Is this just to park on the side of the road? & sleep in your vehicle, or an actual motel/hotel that you check into.  The latter of the 2 is what I'd be looking into, because the 1st one sounds kinda dicey.


In a hotel/motel. There are a few to pick from.


----------



## DizDaD7

Ok.. Wheeew .Got me  for a minute.


----------



## Judique

CherylA said:


> On the way home we left Disney about 10:30 am stopped for a sit down dinner at a Fatz in Florence, SC .



Did you get to try the peach cobbler with ice cream?? Yummy! I get it as a takeout snack from Fatz. Usually we go to the fast food chicken place down the street (Zaxby's) and then I have my treat at  Fatz then we stay at Country Inn and Suites across the street. Sure way to blow the diet!


----------



## ibcnu

nono said:


> If you can leave Fayetteville around 6:45 a.m., without a huge traffic snag, you could make the 2:45 Cape May-Lewes Ferry, which would have you arriving in Cape May, NJ at 4:15 p.m.  This route and timing would land you at the NJ/NY border* of the Garden State Parkway around 7 p.m.  (assuming no traffic jams, and just driving the speed limit -  ).  In the winter I wouldn't do it as there are so few ferries per day, but April - October...it's something you might want to try once to see if you like it.
> 
> *Obviously only if you need to avoid the GWB, but you'll have a couple hours to decide which bridge to take on this route..



We did this one year on the ride home.  We left Disney at 7 p.m. and drove through, it was about 6 a.m. when we saw traffic around the Richmond and Washington DC area so we bypassed those cities, drove over by Norfolk, took the Cheesapeake Bay Bridge and up to the Cape May ferry.  What was ideal was that after we purchased our tickets we were able to get our car in line and doze off for a 1/2 hour before we had to move the car onto the ferry.  Once on the ferry, we again fell asleep for entire time and by the time we were in New Jersey, we were alot more freshened up.

The Washington DC, Baltimore and Richmond areas are notorious for traffic.  You need to hit these cities between 8 pm and 6 am, otherwise, expect delays.


----------



## klazaro12

Driving down from Union County, NJ at the end of August.  Due to work schedules, we won't be able to leave until around 2-3pm on Friday August 21.  I'm getting really nervous about Baltimore/DC/Richmond traffic.  Is there any way to avoid that traffic besides the Ferry? TIA.


----------



## sticker231

klazaro12 said:


> Driving down from Union County, NJ at the end of August.  Due to work schedules, we won't be able to leave until around 2-3pm on Friday August 21.  I'm getting really nervous about Baltimore/DC/Richmond traffic.  Is there any way to avoid that traffic besides the Ferry? TIA.



If you leave at that time on a Friday, you will be probably be hitting all sorts of shore traffic in NJ.  Are you driving straight through or stopping? We are in the LBI area and always leave around 7pm, this way we avoid the DC traffic.  A later departure time also helps with the kids, they sleep for most of the trip.


----------



## klazaro12

sticker231 said:


> If you leave at that time on a Friday, you will be probably be hitting all sorts of shore traffic in NJ.  Are you driving straight through or stopping? We are in the LBI area and always leave around 7pm, this way we avoid the DC traffic.  A later departure time also helps with the kids, they sleep for most of the trip.




We plan on stopping at night, but we want to drive as far as possible on Friday night before we stop so we will have less driving to do on Saturday.  There are no kids, just 3 adults.


----------



## DizDaD7

klazaro12 said:


> Driving down from Union County, NJ at the end of August.  Due to work schedules, we won't be able to leave until around 2-3pm on Friday August 21.  I'm getting really nervous about Baltimore/DC/Richmond traffic.  Is there any way to avoid that traffic besides the Ferry? TIA.


Bergen County here...

We've done the drive twice on a Friday after work...But we left at 415 roughly to get to DC after rush hour ( like a pp stated ) We didn't have to deal with shore traffic, for it was April....I'd try and leave earlier if possible or later, because you'll just be staying in traffic I'm thinking.


----------



## mollyandsam

Hi!  We're driving down from the Boston area next week - leaving Thurs AM and stopping overnight somewhere. I've seen a bunch of routes listed (down 95, further in through PA ..), but since traffic and construction changes over time, does anyone have any recent insights?  Thanks!


----------



## dkoerner27

mollyandsam said:


> Hi!  We're driving down from the Boston area next week - leaving Thurs AM and stopping overnight somewhere. I've seen a bunch of routes listed (down 95, further in through PA ..), but since traffic and construction changes over time, does anyone have any recent insights?  Thanks!




We are leaving from northeast pa next Friday. We have made the drive several times and always take a route other than 95. I prefer the 81-77-26-95 route. We pick up 95 north of savannah.


----------



## ibcnu

dkoerner27 said:


> We are leaving from northeast pa next Friday. We have made the drive several times and always take a route other than 95. I prefer the 81-77-26-95 route. We pick up 95 north of savannah.



Is 81 and 77 hilly?  I like driving 95 because it's straight and flat but I'm concerned about driving 81 and 77 thinking that we will be driving up over and around mountains.


----------



## CherylA

Judique said:


> Did you get to try the peach cobbler with ice cream?? Yummy! I get it as a takeout snack from Fatz. Usually we go to the fast food chicken place down the street (Zaxby's) and then I have my treat at  Fatz then we stay at Country Inn and Suites across the street. Sure way to blow the diet!



We discovered Zaxbys on this trip too but no I didn't try the peach cobbler at Fatz.  I wasn't really thrilled with the Fatz, wouldn't do dinner there again but I sure would try the peach cobbler!


----------



## cranbiz

ibcnu said:


> Is 81 and 77 hilly?  I like driving 95 because it's straight and flat but I'm concerned about driving 81 and 77 thinking that we will be driving up over and around mountains.


They are. Just did 77 from NC to WV. Up and down the mountainside. Includes 2 tunnels in VA as well.


----------



## dkoerner27

ibcnu said:


> Is 81 and 77 hilly?  I like driving 95 because it's straight and flat but I'm concerned about driving 81 and 77 thinking that we will be driving up over and around mountains.



It is hilly but we rarely ever hit traffic. Leaving at 7pm I'll drive through the night. We should be in Savannah by 7am or earlier, when DS and DW wake up, we'll switch drivers then it's 4 hours to wdw from there.


----------



## Lsyves

Anyone know what traffic is like heading into WDW on Easter Monday? Coming from GA and wondering how early we should leave if it will mean not sitting on I4 for hours...


----------



## FLRes123

Lsyves said:


> Anyone know what traffic is like heading into WDW on Easter Monday? Coming from GA and wondering how early we should leave if it will mean not sitting on I4 for hours...



Edit: Just realized you said Monday and not just Easter. See last paragraph.

East or west? I75 (or 301) to Turnpike to 429 is best. No traffic until you hit the parking gates. From I95 to I4, your only concerns are backups around the outlet mall and other theme park exits.

As an I4 bypass, look into getting on the north end of 417 (toll) and the south end dumps you right into Disney. It's a big detour but is easy and keeps you moving. Deeper into Orlando, you can take the 408 (toll) to the Turnpike north a few miles to 429 then back down into Disney. I4 construction should be halted, but check here for updates and lane closures that can cause tieups: http://i4ultimate.com/. Your best bet is to have a copilot with a live traffic map that can help you adjust to current craziness.

Since Monday is not a public school holiday, state holiday, or anything other than a normal work day for most businesses add:
For I75, light delays around Gainesville/Ocala during rush hour.
For 301, traffic will slow through the old speed trap towns. Warning: Lawtey and Starke still have their own PDs. Waldo and Hampton PD were disbanded, but county mounties are still doing strict traps on occasion. Watch out for poorly marked school zones.
For Turnpike, possible minor slow downs due to two lanes and heavy traffic, but no major on/off points til you hit the 429. 429 is open sailing to Disney.
For I95, expect major delays in Jacksonville from 6:30-9:30. Try to get updates or use GPS with traffic, but taking the western half of the 295 beltway is usually best.
For I4, Orlando will be hell from 6:30-10:00 both in the northern business half and in tourist town. Avoid at all costs using info above.


----------



## Lsyves

FLRes123 said:


> Edit: Just realized you said Monday and not just Easter. See last paragraph.
> 
> East or west? I75 (or 301) to Turnpike to 429 is best. No traffic until you hit the parking gates. From I95 to I4, your only concerns are backups around the outlet mall and other theme park exits.
> 
> As an I4 bypass, look into getting on the north end of 417 (toll) and the south end dumps you right into Disney. It's a big detour but is easy and keeps you moving. Deeper into Orlando, you can take the 408 (toll) to the Turnpike north a few miles to 429 then back down into Disney. I4 construction should be halted, but check here for updates and lane closures that can cause tieups: http://i4ultimate.com/. Your best bet is to have a copilot with a live traffic map that can help you adjust to current craziness.
> 
> Since Monday is not a public school holiday, state holiday, or anything other than a normal work day for most businesses add:
> For I75, light delays around Gainesville/Ocala during rush hour.
> For 301, traffic will slow through the old speed trap towns. Warning: Lawtey and Starke still have their own PDs. Waldo and Hampton PD were disbanded, but county mounties are still doing strict traps on occasion. Watch out for poorly marked school zones.
> For Turnpike, possible minor slow downs due to two lanes and heavy traffic, but no major on/off points til you hit the 429. 429 is open sailing to Disney.
> For I95, expect major delays in Jacksonville from 6:30-9:30. Try to get updates or use GPS with traffic, but taking the western half of the 295 beltway is usually best.
> For I4, Orlando will be hell from 6:30-10:00 both in the northern business half and in tourist town. Avoid at all costs using info above.



This is awesome. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## 213Dittohead

We're driving from Illinois.  I'll be stopping halfway in Tennessee before moving on.


----------



## pastorels

HI! Driving down from NJ next week.  I understand that SC is a terrible tragic mess right now and much of 95 is closed.  Any tips on how to get through this area?


----------



## nono

pastorels said:


> HI! Driving down from NJ next week.  I understand that SC is a terrible tragic mess right now and much of 95 is closed.  Any tips on how to get through this area?



http://www.sc511.org/  It's being kept up-to-date.  You click on the message sign and read the update in the left-hand frame.  There are camera links too.  I know a day or so ago, they were routing folks out through I-20W.


----------



## Caia

DH, DS(16) and I will be driving from Illinois in February.  First time either of us have driven it and I'm a little concerned about the weather in February.  Because of that I have made our trip longer than it needs to be I guess.  I believe our route is basically I-57 to I-24 to I-75.  We will drive for about 7.5 hours and stop in Nashville,TN and the next day drive 7.5 hours to Valdosta, GA and the third day drive about 3.5 hours into WDW. 

I know we could get a lot further if the weather is good but I am really concerned about the weather turning snowy and icy on the way down.  Am I being too concerned?


----------



## jimmytammy

Good news for folks driving too WDW, I-95 Southbound has re-opened today.  Northbound still closed, but I imagine if they got SB back that quickly, NB will follow soon


----------



## BC1836

pastorels said:


> HI! Driving down from NJ next week.  I understand that SC is a terrible tragic mess right now and much of 95 is closed.  Any tips on how to get through this area?



If you live in NJ, you need to see the "For 2,000+ Mile Round Trip Drivers Only!" Thread. You qualify. 

All the best!


----------



## CherylA

Caia said:


> DH, DS(16) and I will be driving from Illinois in February.  First time either of us have driven it and I'm a little concerned about the weather in February.  Because of that I have made our trip longer than it needs to be I guess.  I believe our route is basically I-57 to I-24 to I-75.  We will drive for about 7.5 hours and stop in Nashville,TN and the next day drive 7.5 hours to Valdosta, GA and the third day drive about 3.5 hours into WDW.
> 
> I know we could get a lot further if the weather is good but I am really concerned about the weather turning snowy and icy on the way down.  Am I being too concerned?


We've driven from Connecticut in February and the best advice I can give is to be flexible.  Go into this drive with the expectation that you may have to leave earlier than you planned or you may have to leave later. (days even)  Know that you may need to make your overnight stop sooner than you planned (If you pre-book a hotel make sure it can be cancelled last minute without penalty). February weather can be nasty but you wont know what to expect until a day or two before you leave.  If a storm is headed your way you may want to leave a day earlier to beat it, or if you can't leave earlier you need to make the call to wait until after the storm passes and it clears.  Don't drive into a storm, don't leave home in a storm, not only is it dangerous but it takes forever and when you're making that long a drive you don't want to add on to it for bad weather.  If there is any part of your trip that you will not be able to cancel last minute I highly recommend travel insurance.  You don't want to be making a decision based on the "I paid so much for this trip I don't wan to loose it" factor.


----------



## Caia

CherylA said:


> We've driven from Connecticut in February and the best advice I can give is to be flexible.  Go into this drive with the expectation that you may have to leave earlier than you planned or you may have to leave later. (days even)  Know that you may need to make your overnight stop sooner than you planned (If you pre-book a hotel make sure it can be cancelled last minute without penalty). February weather can be nasty but you wont know what to expect until a day or two before you leave.  If a storm is headed your way you may want to leave a day earlier to beat it, or if you can't leave earlier you need to make the call to wait until after the storm passes and it clears.  Don't drive into a storm, don't leave home in a storm, not only is it dangerous but it takes forever and when you're making that long a drive you don't want to add on to it for bad weather.  If there is any part of your trip that you will not be able to cancel last minute I highly recommend travel insurance.  You don't want to be making a decision based on the "I paid so much for this trip I don't wan to loose it" factor.


Thank you. We do have travel insurance just for that reason and have also made each travel day only 7 hours so if it happens to take longer it's not that big of a deal (we are use to the 14 hour drive west to Colorado in one go).  So I will go with my instinct of better safe than sorry. Thanks!


----------



## mthds

Has anyone driven on Christmas day?  Was wondering if anything is open such as gas stations and restaurants (fast food)  Will be leaving Orlando on Christmas morning to return home.  Will take I-95 north.   Need to be home by Saturday night and thought Christmas Day traffic might not be as bad as the day after.  But concerned about finding gas stations. We are from rural SC where everything is closed on Christmas day.


----------



## hearts8701

I drove on Christmas morning from chicago to Orlando a couple of years ago a few gas stations were open certainly not a lot I packed snacks thinking fast food places would be closed very few restraunts were open I finally found one open for dinner in a truck stop not sure how it is on the east coast but I would not do it again


----------



## LuvEeyore

I have lived near 64 and 95 in Virginia and traveled home on Christmas day most years.  Sheets is always open as are a few other places. Most other places were closed.  Knowing this helps and I planned accordingly.


----------



## ustasmom

LuvEeyore said:


> I have lived near 64 and 95 in Virginia and traveled home on Christmas day most years.  Sheets is always open as are a few other places. Most other places were closed.  Knowing this helps and I planned accordingly.



And I think that the coffee is free on Christmas Day at Sheetz, too.


----------



## cranbiz

ustasmom said:


> And I think that the coffee is free on Christmas Day at Sheetz, too.


Not sure about Christmas day but it always is free on New Years day.


----------



## cruisingkat

Caia said:


> DH, DS(16) and I will be driving from Illinois in February.  First time either of us have driven it and I'm a little concerned about the weather in February.  Because of that I have made our trip longer than it needs to be I guess.  I believe our route is basically I-57 to I-24 to I-75.  We will drive for about 7.5 hours and stop in Nashville,TN and the next day drive 7.5 hours to Valdosta, GA and the third day drive about 3.5 hours into WDW.
> 
> I know we could get a lot further if the weather is good but I am really concerned about the weather turning snowy and icy on the way down.  Am I being too concerned?


We live in IL and drive down to Disney several times a year for the past 9 years-once in February- usually driving the same route as you.  We usually do it in 2 days, driving about 12 hours the first day stopping in Byron or Perry, GA and then the shorter drive the second day.   
I think you are being very conservative in your plans.  When driving down especially in winter, we always make sure we book hotel rooms that are cancellable that day-by 6 pm we usually can figure out if we will make it to our hotel stop that day.
As far as snow and ice, going north or south on either I57 or I65 during snow can be a bit tricky as blowing and drifting snow across the farmlands on either side of the interstate (since the wind usually comes out of the west) can get quite bad.  And in TN and especially GA, snow and/or icy conditions can also cause havoc in your driving time as drivers there really aren't used to driving in those conditions.   That being said, luckily for us the weather hasn't played a major part in our driving delays.  Most of the time delays are caused by accidents shutting down the road or traffic even in very good weather.


----------



## Caia

cruisingkat said:


> We live in IL and drive down to Disney several times a year for the past 9 years-once in February- usually driving the same route as you.  We usually do it in 2 days, driving about 12 hours the first day stopping in Byron or Perry, GA and then the shorter drive the second day.
> I think you are being very conservative in your plans.  When driving down especially in winter, we always make sure we book hotel rooms that are cancellable that day-by 6 pm we usually can figure out if we will make it to our hotel stop that day.
> As far as snow and ice, going north or south on either I57 or I65 during snow can be a bit tricky as blowing and drifting snow across the farmlands on either side of the interstate (since the wind usually comes out of the west) can get quite bad.  And in TN and especially GA, snow and/or icy conditions can also cause havoc in your driving time as drivers there really aren't used to driving in those conditions.   That being said, luckily for us the weather hasn't played a major part in our driving delays.  Most of the time delays are caused by accidents shutting down the road or traffic even in very good weather.



Thanks! Some people think I'm being silly taking such a long time to get down there but if the weather turns nasty I've dealt with that and I don't want to be struggling trying to get through its just not safe. So we are just having a slow go and enjoying a good road trip!


----------



## Daisy62

Ok joining the driving thread!  We were flying down next week but with all the craziness we decided to drive. We love driving down anyway and my
Oldest daughter has never experienced it. Only thing is instead of taking two days to do it we are starting at 10pm and driving all night!  There will be two drivers, myself and my daughter. Taking my mom and youngest daughter too. Any tips for driving straight through?  We plan on switching and sleeping but wow still sounds crazy. It's 944 miles from my front door to WDW so not exactly a short trip. Least on way back we will be spending the night in Santee as that is our halfway point.  Any tips would be much appreciated!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

We will be driving from NE Alabama to WDW on 2/27....591 miles....good 10hrs of driving!  Can't wait!!


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

I have driven straight thru many times. Normally leaving at midnight. I just stay on the highway and use the rest stops at the welcome centers. I have gotten off I-95 for gas but the stations are always right off the exits and I have never felt unsafe. I am the only one who does the driving. Night driving can be tough since there are not a lot of folks on the road. I would just suggest making sure someone is always awake to keep the driver occupied and have your favorite tunes or audio book on hand. I leave for another drive next week as well. It was supposed to be straight thru but we are contemplating leaving at 12:30 pm on Wednesday since my daughter is getting done work at noon. If we do that, we will be getting a hotel in Savannah and completing our drive first thing on Thursday -- either way I am heading back to my favorite place.  Safe travels!


----------



## Woodview

You would be better off    Staying a  night in a motel after 500 miles .  
 For your safety  , your families safety  & for All other  Road  users.

 Even  just closing your eyes  , for 3 hours or so , in a  gas station  parking lot 

would do you a refreshing   break.

 Better to arrive  later than planned  rather than   never.


----------



## AustinNYC

Hey everyone!  My DW and I are driving down for Spring Break.  My DW has gone back to college for a second degree, so we have to grin and bear it when it comes to time off with the rest of the world.  Someday we will go to WDW when all the kiddos are in school and attendance is low.  For us, the air fare and rental car rates for March 26-April 2 were just too pricey... so, we decided to stretch the legs on my newly acquired Accord and drive down.  I'm already following the 2,000+ mile thread!  Just wanted to check-in here and say hello!  Traveling from Long Island, NY (north shore Nassau County) to our Wyndham property in Orlando.  I'm super excited about exploring I-95 down the Eastern Seaboard.


----------



## doccoc2002

So, we are thinking of driving to WDW in April.  I have to try and convince DH, any suggestions? We are leaving from NH and there will be 4 Adults( my parents, DH, and I) and 3 kids(12, 10,&6).We will rent a Minivan and I priced out gas.  Driving would save us over $2000.
I think my mom and I will do the driving because the boys won't want to drive. Haha
Can anyone help with the best routes and to save our sanity.


----------



## AmyDek

Can anyone tell me if you can leave a car overnight in certain locations in WDW? We are planning on renting a car but wondering if we changed our minds about where we end up or taking an alternate method of transportation back and going back for the car the next day.


----------



## DSLRuser

We will drive again this March from STL.  1008 miles garage to Disney Gate.  Takes us 16ish hours.

44>64>57>24>75>Florida Toll Way

We leave the house around 5:00pm.  The wife drives to just west of Nashville.  Around 10:00pm or so we stop for food and gas.  The kids 14 and 8 get comfy, and I drive through the night till we hit Ocala FL around 7am.  We have breakfast.  The wife drives the remaining 3 hours or so and we check in sometime between 11 and 12.

Coming home we do the opposite.  We stay at the pool untill 2:00 or so, then start the drive home.  We usually get home around 6am, and sleep for a few hours.

Over the years I have done all 16 hours 4 or 5 times by myself.  Either someone was sick, or last time, each stop for gas, everyone was sleeping, so i just kept the drivers seat.


----------



## cranbiz

doccoc2002 said:


> So, we are thinking of driving to WDW in April.  I have to try and convince DH, any suggestions? We are leaving from NH and there will be 4 Adults( my parents, DH, and I) and 3 kids(12, 10,&6).We will rent a Minivan and I priced out gas.  Driving would save us over $2000.
> I think my mom and I will do the driving because the boys won't want to drive. Haha
> Can anyone help with the best routes and to save our sanity.


From NH, you are probably best to do the 95 route. 

I normally did 95 to 287-Tappan Zee to Garden State Parkway, NJ Turnpike /95 to 495 in MD, then 295 around Richmond and then 95 to I4. Depending on time of arrival in Jax, you may consider 295 around Jax. The time you leave NH will greatly affect your drive. You don't want to hit NY/MD/VA or Jax at rush hours if you can. 

With 2 drivers you should be able to run straight through if desired but if you wish to break the trip up into 2 days, somewhere in NC is about half way. From MA, it was the Roanoke Rapids area, from most of NH, you may be looking at the southern VA.


----------



## doccoc2002

cranbiz said:


> From NH, you are probably best to do the 95 route.
> 
> I normally did 95 to 287-Tappan Zee to Garden State Parkway, NJ Turnpike /95 to 495 in MD, then 295 around Richmond and then 95 to I4. Depending on time of arrival in Jax, you may consider 295 around Jax. The time you leave NH will greatly affect your drive. You don't want to hit NY/MD/VA or Jax at rush hours if you can.
> 
> With 2 drivers you should be able to run straight through if desired but if you wish to break the trip up into 2 days, somewhere in NC is about half way. From MA, it was the Roanoke Rapids area, from most of NH, you may be looking at the southern VA.




Thanks! 
What time do you leave at?  
We were thinking of leaving Thursday night and stopping in Atlanta(my brother lives there). We are hoping to get there mid-morning/early-afternoon Saturday.  I've also just thought of leaving Friday and driving straight through.  My mom and I will be doing the driving, they guys won't drive, but I'm sure we will have some back seat drivers.


----------



## cranbiz

doccoc2002 said:


> Thanks!
> What time do you leave at?
> We were thinking of leaving Thursday night and stopping in Atlanta(my brother lives there). We are hoping to get there mid-morning/early-afternoon Saturday.  I've also just thought of leaving Friday and driving straight through.  My mom and I will be doing the driving, they guys won't drive, but I'm sure we will have some back seat drivers.



I usually tried to leave the Plymouth MA area between 4pm and 6pm. This would normally get me into Deltona, FL (At that time, my other home. An hour north of WDW) sometime after 2pm. Looks like Atlanta is about 6.5 hours from the mouse. Atlanta traffic shouldn't be too bad on a Saturday morning. I'm guessing that you would take around 17 hours or so to get to Atlanta.


----------



## tarak

We ended up driving home this past Sunday because our flight to BWI was cancelled because of the snow storm they had (and which is still in the process of being cleaned up). We had non-stop flights on JetBlue that were dirt cheap (just over $1000 for six round-trip tickets). The flight down was delayed over three hours because fog closed the airport from which our plane was coming. Not the airline's fault at all. But we ended up with over ten hours of travel time for a 2.5 hour flight. We rented a van to drive home. Took 95 to 26 (95 in the DC area is still a mess, from what I understand), to 77. Stopped for the night in Charlotte, NC. I have a Marriott rewards visa with more than enough points, so the room didn't cost anything. Drove 77 to 81 and home. It was a piece of cake. I told my husband the next time we go, he's free to fly and meet us there, but I'm driving. I can pack what I want without worrying about TSA and getting there two hours before the flight time only to find out we're delayed several hours. Plus - you can't get cheese grits on the plane.


----------



## Gumbo4x4

DSLRuser said:


> We will drive again this March from STL.  1008 miles garage to Disney Gate.  Takes us 16ish hours.
> 
> 44>64>57>24>75>Florida Toll Way
> 
> We leave the house around 5:00pm.  The wife drives to just west of Nashville.  Around 10:00pm or so we stop for food and gas.  The kids 14 and 8 get comfy, and I drive through the night till we hit Ocala FL around 7am.  We have breakfast.  The wife drives the remaining 3 hours or so and we check in sometime between 11 and 12.
> 
> Coming home we do the opposite.  We stay at the pool untill 2:00 or so, then start the drive home.  We usually get home around 6am, and sleep for a few hours.
> 
> Over the years I have done all 16 hours 4 or 5 times by myself.  Either someone was sick, or last time, each stop for gas, everyone was sleeping, so i just kept the drivers seat.



You do much better than us - we're an hour West of STL & it's definitely a "stop midway overnight" kind of trip for us.  Even longer the last trip - there was a "police event" on the tollway (motorist took a shot at a trooper) and they closed the highway.  We got trapped for nearly 8 hours between exits


----------



## DSLRuser

i just like driving over night.  The kids sleep and there is no traffic to worry about.

I am in IT.  So I am used to working and being attentive late nights / early mornings.  Plus, it is $1,000 for a family of 4 to fly, the drive this year may cost $250.


----------



## EeyoreME

We are looking at driving from Central Tx-WDW for the first time.  We have driving long distances before (Maine... to texas...)  a few times ...  Online it says... almost 17 hours  with 1160 miles...  We are planning on leaving around 5 pm (i like driving at night)....  It'll be myself, hubby, and my in laws and my 2 year old.  Hubby will start driving til about midnight and then i'll take over... we plan on drivng straight thru.  are we crazy? lol  There will be 2 other drivers if needed as well


----------



## java

I'm baaaaack. Driving down again end of April(auto train pricing was outrageous so while I was hopeful not happening) My only trepidation is that I will have to leave after work(3:30) I'm hoping to make it to NC. Depends how my day goes at work(kindergarten special ed) I will be alone on the trip down. I'm thinking 7 and a half hours is all I can muster after a day of work.


----------



## CherylA

I know there are a lot of those last minute deals you can find on the fliers at the rest stops for each state.  Does anyone have them?  We are stopping in Santee, SC on the way down and Fredericksburg, VA on the way home. I would love to already have the deal sheets so I can have them to call the hotels the night before.


----------



## Maroonag1

EeyoreME said:


> We are looking at driving from Central Tx-WDW for the first time.  We have driving long distances before (Maine... to texas...)  a few times ...  Online it says... almost 17 hours  with 1160 miles...  We are planning on leaving around 5 pm (i like driving at night)....  It'll be myself, hubby, and my in laws and my 2 year old.  Hubby will start driving til about midnight and then i'll take over... we plan on drivng straight thru.  are we crazy? lol  There will be 2 other drivers if needed as well


We did it our last trip from TX, left the Austin area about 7pm so we missed all the traffic going thru Houston. My wife drove the first 4 hours then I took over the next 16 or so. I prefer night driving cause the kiddoes can sleep and it doesnt seem as long for them. Trip was supposed to take 18hrs with a fast food dinner stop and sit down for breakfast after we hit Florida but there was a tropical storm that hit the coast earlier than e expected and it pushed us to almost a 23 hr drive.
As long as you have 2 drivers that can trade off you should be good to go without needing an overnight stop. How does the 2yo travel? That will be the biggest factor.


----------



## EeyoreME

Maroonag1 said:


> We did it our last trip from TX, left the Austin area about 7pm so we missed all the traffic going thru Houston. My wife drove the first 4 hours then I took over the next 16 or so. I prefer night driving cause the kiddoes can sleep and it doesnt seem as long for them. Trip was supposed to take 18hrs with a fast food dinner stop and sit down for breakfast after we hit Florida but there was a tropical storm that hit the coast earlier than e expected and it pushed us to almost a 23 hr drive.
> As long as you have 2 drivers that can trade off you should be good to go without needing an overnight stop. How does the 2yo travel? That will be the biggest factor.


  She does great... we drove from Maine to texas with her when she was 7 months old....  did GREAT... longest we've gone with her was to houston which is 3.5 hours... Just found out in June we are going to Indiana for  a wedding   17 hour drive so we're going to drive and stop halfway for the night.  She loves the car drives.. doesn't get sick or anything.  We will have my in laws with us on the way to florida so we actually have 3 people who can drive at night but 2 really comfortable with night driving (myself and hubby).  Indiana will be a test drive for long distnace with daughter since shes gotten a little older.  : )


----------



## BeerMe

We've only driven a few times - twice in fact - since the early 90s.  We usually fly and then rent a car while there.  We do have a Sunpass however, but I've heard that EzPass will work in Florida soon.  Does anyone know if that's tru?  We are driving down again in the fall.


----------



## Happiest mommy

would love to know if the EzPass works in Florida too


----------



## c3h3a3r

Hi. Apologies if this question isn't suitable for this thread. We are visiting from the UK and renting a car. Do prices for gas vary around Orlando/Kissimee? Where would be the cheapest place for gas? TIA


----------



## Judique

Happiest mommy said:


> would love to know if the EzPass works in Florida too



No ez pass - you will need a sunpass which you can buy at many convenience stores or the Florida Welcome Center.


----------



## Judique

c3h3a3r said:


> Hi. Apologies if this question isn't suitable for this thread. We are visiting from the UK and renting a car. Do prices for gas vary around Orlando/Kissimee? Where would be the cheapest place for gas? TIA




Usually right on Disney property is a good price. But check out gasbuddy.com for local pricing.

Currently the price on Disney at the Speedways is 1.65.


----------



## c3h3a3r

Thanks


----------



## cranbiz

BeerMe said:


> We've only driven a few times - twice in fact - since the early 90s.  We usually fly and then rent a car while there.  We do have a Sunpass however, but I've heard that EzPass will work in Florida soon.  Does anyone know if that's tru?  We are driving down again in the fall.



EZ Pass is supposed to work after October. Its part of a federal mandate. There is already interoperability with NC who also accepts EZPass so they should be able to get this done.


----------



## Woodview

Look for  the  WAWA   Gas  Stations   &  Racetrack     

  Remember    Price  displayed   is   per       Gallon        ( Nearly 4  liters )

  You  should     Pre  Pay     inside for   Petrol  ( gas )    ..... the price paid is  set  on Pump     ...... then fill .

    IF your  tank  is     FULL     before   you reached your   Pre payment     you collect  a  Re fund    inside.

   This will be done   Even if you have  used  your Bank Card     (  Sometimes refund by cash  ,    usually  refund back on card )

  Just Keep    Receipts   for checking  when you arrive  home.

  Never     use  your  Bank Card      on the  Petrol  Pump   Slot  .......  always    Inside the Gas station   counter  & within sight.


----------



## mrocco90

Hi.. My husband and I are thinking about driving from Ct in Oct with our 5 year old. We usually fly but my husband really wants to try driving this time. I don't enjoy driving so the majority, if not all, will be done by him. We're hoping to leave around 730 pm Friday, drive thru the night, get breakfast and continue driving and only stoping for food or bathroom breaks. Hoping to arrive in Disney Saturday night. His plan is to sleep all day Friday and wake up when it's time for us to go. Coming home were thinking of stoping somewhere half way for the night. Does this plan seem possible, also any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## muchado

I apologize if this has already been asked (I admit I didn't read 115 pages) but we are driving from Raleigh, NC to Kissimmee. We were thinking of starting around 9-10 pm but then we would be in Kissimmee in 9 hours and our rental place won't let us in before 4 pm. So, just looking for the best way we can plan this. I also don't have any clue about tolls. Do I need to buy a pass before we get to Florida? 
Thanks!


----------



## CherylA

mrocco90 said:


> Hi.. My husband and I are thinking about driving from Ct in Oct with our 5 year old. We usually fly but my husband really wants to try driving this time. I don't enjoy driving so the majority, if not all, will be done by him. We're hoping to leave around 730 pm Friday, drive thru the night, get breakfast and continue driving and only stoping for food or bathroom breaks. Hoping to arrive in Disney Saturday night. His plan is to sleep all day Friday and wake up when it's time for us to go. Coming home were thinking of stoping somewhere half way for the night. Does this plan seem possible, also any advice would be great! Thanks!


We also drive from CT.  We have found for us that doing the straight through drive is very unenjoyable.  We love to drive but we plan a stayover on the way down and one on the way back.  Especially since your husband will really be the only driver.  We leave CT at 4 am, stop overnight in Walterboro, SC.  Start out the next day by 7 or 8 am and that will have us at Disney by 1 or 2 pm.  On the way home we are leaving Disney at 4am and stopping overnight in Fredericksburg VA.  On the road the next morning about 8am and we should be home to CT about 1 or 2.  We did the drive last year and really enjoyed it so we're doing it again!  If you decide to go with the overnight stay and want some advice on cheap but decent hotel stops let me know I've researched most of them!

That said I know people who like the straight through drive from CT.  My cousin likes to leave about 2 or 3 pm and drive straight through.  I think a lot of that depends on if your husband is the type who can sleep at off hours, so get in a long nap in the afternoon before you leave and also if you and your son are able to fall asleep and stay asleep on a car drive.  Because if your son doesn't sleep pretty much the whole night portion of the drive you're all going to be miserable (speaking form experience!)


----------



## bluezy

mrocco90 said:


> Hi.. My husband and I are thinking about driving from Ct in Oct with our 5 year old. We usually fly but my husband really wants to try driving this time. I don't enjoy driving so the majority, if not all, will be done by him. We're hoping to leave around 730 pm Friday, drive thru the night, get breakfast and continue driving and only stoping for food or bathroom breaks. Hoping to arrive in Disney Saturday night. His plan is to sleep all day Friday and wake up when it's time for us to go. Coming home were thinking of stoping somewhere half way for the night. Does this plan seem possible, also any advice would be great! Thanks!



Is your husband used to being awake at night (meaning, does he typically work 3rd shift?)?  If not, personally I find it very difficult to change my regular sleep routine and just randomly sleep all day one day so I can be awake all night.  My son and his wife worked 3rd shift for many years (7pm - 7am) and whenever they needed to function on a "normal" schedule (awake during the day, sleeping at night) for vacations or special events they needed at least 3 days of transition time to be fully adjusted.  If your husband isn't used to sleeping during the day, he's probably not going to be able to get a decent amount of sleep the day you're leaving -- at least not enough to be fully awake and alert during the night time drive that can get very monotonous and hypnotizing.  I wouldn't be able to get any sleep either because I'd be worried about him falling asleep while driving.  Then we'd end up at Disney World both ready to sleep for a day and there would be a well-rested child who wants to swim and go to parks. Personally, I'd break the trip up over two days -- leave Friday morning and do the majority of the driving that day; spend the night in SC or GA; get a good night's sleep and make the rest of the trip on Saturday.  You could arrive at Disney in the afternoon and have some time to unpack and unwind at the resort.  Then you could once again get a good night's sleep and hit the ground running on Sunday.  If you really want to do the drive all at once, I'd stick to your normal sleep schedule and maybe leave at 4:00 or 5:00 a.m. which would get you to Disney by about midnight or so that night.  The last thing you want is to arrive at Disney World exhausted.  Or leave late afternoon/early evening and drive a few hours and spend the night.  Then finish the drive the next day. If you're worried about keeping your 5 yo occupied during the drive, there are plenty of tips people can offer to help with that.  We've made the 1,000+ mile trip to Disney several times and our kids have ranged from 4-25 during those drives.  I have plenty of tricks up my sleeve to keep them occupied but I don't usually need to use them as the kids tend to sleep most of the time even though we're driving during the day (I let them stay up late for a few nights before we leave but still continue to wake them at their normal times in the morning).


----------



## Scrooge's Accountant

My DW, DD5 and myself will be driving to Disney in December from the Allentown, Bethlehem, and Easton area of Pennsylvania (aka the Lehigh Valley) and are seeking suggestions on our travel plan.  We will be leaving late Friday 12/2 or early Saturday 12/3 for a Sunday 12/4 arrival date.  Wondering what time we should leave and where we should stop overnight along I-95?  Something clean and safe.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## cranbiz

muchado said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked (I admit I didn't read 115 pages) but we are driving from Raleigh, NC to Kissimmee. We were thinking of starting around 9-10 pm but then we would be in Kissimmee in 9 hours and our rental place won't let us in before 4 pm. So, just looking for the best way we can plan this. I also don't have any clue about tolls. Do I need to buy a pass before we get to Florida?
> Thanks!



I responded in your separate thread. You will need tolls if you choose to travel on SR417 or if you are on the Osceola Parkway outside of Disney. Buy a NC Quick Pass. That is accepted by all FL toll authorities and is also compatible with all EZPass facilities.


----------



## muchado

cranbiz said:


> I responded in your separate thread. You will need tolls if you choose to travel on SR417 or if you are on the Osceola Parkway outside of Disney. Buy a NC Quick Pass. That is accepted by all FL toll authorities and is also compatible with all EZPass facilities.



Thank you. I will get the NC Quick Pass.


----------



## mrocco90

CherylA said:


> We also drive from CT.  We have found for us that doing the straight through drive is very unenjoyable.  We love to drive but we plan a stayover on the way down and one on the way back.  Especially since your husband will really be the only driver.  We leave CT at 4 am, stop overnight in Walterboro, SC.  Start out the next day by 7 or 8 am and that will have us at Disney by 1 or 2 pm.  On the way home we are leaving Disney at 4am and stopping overnight in Fredericksburg VA.  On the road the next morning about 8am and we should be home to CT about 1 or 2.  We did the drive last year and really enjoyed it so we're doing it again!  If you decide to go with the overnight stay and want some advice on cheap but decent hotel stops let me know I've researched most of them!
> 
> That said I know people who like the straight through drive from CT.  My cousin likes to leave about 2 or 3 pm and drive straight through.  I think a lot of that depends on if your husband is the type who can sleep at off hours, so get in a long nap in the afternoon before you leave and also if you and your son are able to fall asleep and stay asleep on a car drive.  Because if your son doesn't sleep pretty much the whole night portion of the drive you're all going to be miserable (speaking form experience!)


Thank you for the advice. If you don't mind sending me the hotel information you found that would be great! Your schedule actually sounds great. I think it would probley be a much better bet for us. I'm glad to hear you had a positive experiance, most people I talk to think I'm crazy for thinking of driving.


----------



## mrocco90

bluezy said:


> Is your husband used to being awake at night (meaning, does he typically work 3rd shift?)?  If not, personally I find it very difficult to change my regular sleep routine and just randomly sleep all day one day so I can be awake all night.  My son and his wife worked 3rd shift for many years (7pm - 7am) and whenever they needed to function on a "normal" schedule (awake during the day, sleeping at night) for vacations or special events they needed at least 3 days of transition time to be fully adjusted.  If your husband isn't used to sleeping during the day, he's probably not going to be able to get a decent amount of sleep the day your leaving -- at least not enough to be fully awake and alert during the night time drive that can get very monotonous and hypnotizing.  I wouldn't be able to get any sleep either because I'd be worried about him falling asleep while driving.  Then we'd end up at Disney World both ready to sleep for a day and there would be a well-rested child who wants to swim and go to parks. Personally, I'd break the trip up over two days -- leave Friday morning and do the majority of the driving that day; spend the night in SC or GA; get a good night's sleep and make the rest of the trip on Saturday.  You could arrive at Disney in the afternoon and have some time to unpack and unwind at the resort.  Then you could once again get a good night's sleep and hit the ground running on Sunday.  If you really want to do the drive all at once, I'd stick to your normal sleep schedule and maybe leave at 4:00 or 5:00 a.m. which would get you to Disney by about midnight or so that night.  The last thing you want is to arrive at Disney World exhausted.  Or leave late afternoon/early evening and drive a few hours and spend the night.  Then finish the drive the next day. If you're worried about keeping your 5 yo occupied during the drive, there are plenty of tips people can offer to help with that.  We've made the 1,000+ mile trip to Disney several times and our kids have ranged from 4-25 during those drives.  I have plenty of tricks up my sleeve to keep them occupied but I don't usually need to use them as the kids tend to sleep most of the time even though we're driving during the day (I let them stay up late for a few nights before we leave but still continue to wake them at their normal times in the morning).


Thanks for the advice. After reading your post and the post from Cherly I think it will be much better if we add a stop for night. My plan was to sTay up all night to make sure he didn't fall asleep and we both would have been exhausted. Any advice on activities to entertain a 5 year old will be great. We have a DVD player and I plan on bringing lots of movies.


----------



## bluezy

mrocco90 said:


> Thanks for the advice. After reading your post and the post from Cherly I think it will be much better if we add a stop for night. My plan was to sTay up all night to make sure he didn't fall asleep and we both would have been exhausted. Any advice on activities to entertain a 5 year old will be great. We have a DVD player and I plan on bringing lots of movies.



Here are some of the things I did when my kids were younger:

DVD player with a few favorite movies along with a few new ones
CD/MP3 player with new music
Hand-held video games
Headphones...and a spare set or two
Small drawstring back pack with activities such as:  coloring book/pages, colored pencils, pencil sharpener (had a bad experience with crayons melting in a car on an 85 degree day in PA.  No crayons in our cars anymore); sticker and/or activity books; tablet for drawing; pipe cleaners or Bendaroos, magnetic play sets (like Colorforms but magnets), Colorforms; small figurines.

I always checked Dollar Tree, Five Below, the birthday favor sections at Target and Walmart, and the Dollar Spot (or whatever they call it now) at Target for fun little things to use in the car.  If you have a AAA travel store near you, they usually have some fun little games for the car as well.

I always only put a few "activities" in the drawstring bag.  I kept one extra activity hidden by my feet or under my seat and the rest were in a bin in the trunk/cargo space.  If the kids got bored with the activities in the bag, I could get out the extra one at my feet.  At the next stop, I'd get another one out of the trunk and hide it at my feet again.  Some people will wrap each of these items like a gift just to add a little more fun to it.  Be sure to keep a few things set aside for the drive home.  I always had leftover things at the end of each trip because I'm a chronic over-packer.   

We also took either small lap desks or used a rimmed cookie sheet and a travel pillow with a small sheet of rubber gripper shelf liner on top of it to keep the cookie sheet from sliding off.  This provided a flat surface for coloring/drawing. 

A cup holder or suction cup soap holder attached to the car window to hold colored pencils while using them.

A travel pillow and small blanket.

I also give each kid their own snack bag (again, you can just put a few things in it and refill from a secret stash as needed).  It kept me from having to constantly hand out snacks (though I was traveling with 3-5 kids on any given trip).  I always controlled the drinks and only handed them out as needed.  

When the kids were young, we also made sure to take a frisbee, ball, and bubbles to use at rest stops to let the kids run off some pent-up energy.

I always keep a roll of quarters to use for "special treats" in the vending machines at the rest areas.  While most machines take dollar bills, some of them are very fussy about the dollar bills they will accept so I try to save myself a headache and just use quarters.  They also come in handy for vending machines at the hotel.

If the restaurant we stopped at for lunch had a play area for kids, I'd take the kids right to that area when we arrived.  DH would go get food for me and him and we'd sit and let the kids play while we ate.  When we were finished eating, we'd get their food to go and get back in the car to start traveling again.  The kids would eat in the car and usually by the time they were finished eating, they'd be ready for a nap.

Pack a separate bag with clothing (including swimming suits) and toiletries you'll need for the overnight stay so you don't have to lug all of your bags in for the night.  I made that mistake the first time we drove...and we were doing the drive over 3 days that time.  After having to lug all of our stuff into the hotel room that first night, I spent a few minutes rearranging things and made sure we only needed to take 2 bags in the next night.    We keep this bag in an easy to reach spot in the car so we don't have to dig for it when we arrive at the hotel.  I usually put an extra change of clothes for the kids in this bag in case we have any kind of spill in the car during the drive. 

I make sure to have a small pack of baby wipes in the car for sticky hands and other mishaps during the drive.  Also an old towel or two rolled up and stored under a seat can come in handy for many things.  A roll of paper towels would work as well.  I also keep a small Happy Meal size bucket lined with a ziploc bag in the car to use in case someone gets car sick (only happened once...now we know our son needs to eat something before we get in the car in the morning).  Keep a few extra ziploc bags in the car...just in case.

You can also go to momsminivan.com to get some more ideas.  We always do the license plate game.  I print out a sheet for the drive down and the drive back.  Our kids are older now (the youngest is 11) so they keep themselves occupied in the car for the most part, but DH & I still do the license plate game.  We (including the kids), like to watch for and count all of the South of The Border signs.  Unfortunately, there aren't nearly as many as there used to be.  When we first started making this trip in 2001, we'd count ~100 signs.  On our trip last year I don't think we even broke 50...but it's still something fun to do.


----------



## CherylA

mrocco90 said:


> Thank you for the advice. If you don't mind sending me the hotel information you found that would be great! Your schedule actually sounds great. I think it would probley be a much better bet for us. I'm glad to hear you had a positive experiance, most people I talk to think I'm crazy for thinking of driving.


I'll get it together for you and try to post it tomorrow.


----------



## CherylA

mrocco90 said:


> Thank you for the advice. If you don't mind sending me the hotel information you found that would be great! Your schedule actually sounds great. I think it would probley be a much better bet for us. I'm glad to hear you had a positive experiance, most people I talk to think I'm crazy for thinking of driving.


I sent you a PM (I think, they now call it a conversation?) Anyway let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## mckennarose

Scrooge's Accountant said:


> My DW, DD5 and myself will be driving to Disney in December from the Allentown, Bethlehem, and Easton area of Pennsylvania (aka the Lehigh Valley) and are seeking suggestions on our travel plan.  We will be leaving late Friday 12/2 or early Saturday 12/3 for a Sunday 12/4 arrival date.  Wondering what time we should leave and where we should stop overnight along I-95?  Something clean and safe.  Thanks in advance.



We also travel from PA and on the way down, we stop overnight.  On the way home, we usually drive straight through.

When researching hotels on 95 I use this site to look up hotels by exit, then I research on tripadvisor and look up reviews, etc.  It all depends on how long/far you're willing to drive.

Some people like to drive during the night, but we would rather stay overnight on the way down so we can jump straight into doing things when we arrive and not be to tired.  I'm not wasting one moment!  On the way home we will leave the resort around 5 - 6-ish AM and drive all the way.  It takes us about 17 hours.


----------



## Scrooge's Accountant

mckennarose said:


> We also travel from PA and on the way down, we stop overnight.  On the way home, we usually drive straight through.
> 
> When researching hotels on 95 I use this site to look up hotels by exit, then I research on tripadvisor and look up reviews, etc.  It all depends on how long/far you're willing to drive.
> 
> Some people like to drive during the night, but we would rather stay overnight on the way down so we can jump straight into doing things when we arrive and not be to tired.  I'm not wasting one moment!  On the way home we will leave the resort around 5 - 6-ish AM and drive all the way.  It takes us about 17 hours.


Thank you for the site, that will be extremely helpful.  I want to get there as quickly as possible but don't want to be exhausted from the drive, it will be a balancing act I guess.


----------



## mrocco90

bluezy said:


> Here are some of the things I did when my kids were younger:
> 
> DVD player with a few favorite movies along with a few new ones
> CD/MP3 player with new music
> Hand-held video games
> Headphones...and a spare set or two
> Small drawstring back pack with activities such as:  coloring book/pages, colored pencils, pencil sharpener (had a bad experience with crayons melting in a car on an 85 degree day in PA.  No crayons in our cars anymore); sticker and/or activity books; tablet for drawing; pipe cleaners or Bendaroos, magnetic play sets (like Colorforms but magnets), Colorforms; small figurines.
> 
> I always checked Dollar Tree, Five Below, the birthday favor sections at Target and Walmart, and the Dollar Spot (or whatever they call it now) at Target for fun little things to use in the car.  If you have a AAA travel store near you, they usually have some fun little games for the car as well.
> 
> I always only put a few "activities" in the drawstring bag.  I kept one extra activity hidden by my feet or under my seat and the rest were in a bin in the trunk/cargo space.  If the kids got bored with the activities in the bag, I could get out the extra one at my feet.  At the next stop, I'd get another one out of the trunk and hide it at my feet again.  Some people will wrap each of these items like a gift just to add a little more fun to it.  Be sure to keep a few things set aside for the drive home.  I always had leftover things at the end of each trip because I'm a chronic over-packer.
> 
> We also took either small lap desks or used a rimmed cookie sheet and a travel pillow with a small sheet of rubber gripper shelf liner on top of it to keep the cookie sheet from sliding off.  This provided a flat surface for coloring/drawing.
> 
> A cup holder or suction cup soap holder attached to the car window to hold colored pencils while using them.
> 
> A travel pillow and small blanket.
> 
> I also give each kid their own snack bag (again, you can just put a few things in it and refill from a secret stash as needed).  It kept me from having to constantly hand out snacks (though I was traveling with 3-5 kids on any given trip).  I always controlled the drinks and only handed them out as needed.
> 
> When the kids were young, we also made sure to take a frisbee, ball, and bubbles to use at rest stops to let the kids run off some pent-up energy.
> 
> I always keep a roll of quarters to use for "special treats" in the vending machines at the rest areas.  While most machines take dollar bills, some of them are very fussy about the dollar bills they will accept so I try to save myself a headache and just use quarters.  They also come in handy for vending machines at the hotel.
> 
> If the restaurant we stopped at for lunch had a play area for kids, I'd take the kids right to that area when we arrived.  DH would go get food for me and him and we'd sit and let the kids play while we ate.  When we were finished eating, we'd get their food to go and get back in the car to start traveling again.  The kids would eat in the car and usually by the time they were finished eating, they'd be ready for a nap.
> 
> Pack a separate bag with clothing (including swimming suits) and toiletries you'll need for the overnight stay so you don't have to lug all of your bags in for the night.  I made that mistake the first time we drove...and we were doing the drive over 3 days that time.  After having to lug all of our stuff into the hotel room that first night, I spent a few minutes rearranging things and made sure we only needed to take 2 bags in the next night.    We keep this bag in an easy to reach spot in the car so we don't have to dig for it when we arrive at the hotel.  I usually put an extra change of clothes for the kids in this bag in case we have any kind of spill in the car during the drive.
> 
> I make sure to have a small pack of baby wipes in the car for sticky hands and other mishaps during the drive.  Also an old towel or two rolled up and stored under a seat can come in handy for many things.  A roll of paper towels would work as well.  I also keep a small Happy Meal size bucket lined with a ziploc bag in the car to use in case someone gets car sick (only happened once...now we know our son needs to eat something before we get in the car in the morning).  Keep a few extra ziploc bags in the car...just in case.
> 
> You can also go to momsminivan.com to get some more ideas.  We always do the license plate game.  I print out a sheet for the drive down and the drive back.  Our kids are older now (the youngest is 11) so they keep themselves occupied in the car for the most part, but DH & I still do the license plate game.  We (including the kids), like to watch for and count all of the South of The Border signs.  Unfortunately, there aren't nearly as many as there used to be.  When we first started making this trip in 2001, we'd count ~100 signs.  On our trip last year I don't think we even broke 50...but it's still something fun to do.


Thank you so much for all the suggestions! I'm going to start stocking up on stuff now for the trip. You def suggested things I wouldn't of thought of. I'll have to check out the website too. Thank you!


----------



## Luvamouse

mrocco90 said:


> Hi.. My husband and I are thinking about driving from Ct in Oct with our 5 year old. We usually fly but my husband really wants to try driving this time. I don't enjoy driving so the majority, if not all, will be done by him. We're hoping to leave around 730 pm Friday, drive thru the night, get breakfast and continue driving and only stoping for food or bathroom breaks. Hoping to arrive in Disney Saturday night. His plan is to sleep all day Friday and wake up when it's time for us to go. Coming home were thinking of stoping somewhere half way for the night. Does this plan seem possible, also any advice would be great! Thanks!



We'll be driving to WDW from RI for our 6th drive down this June.  We have never gone 95 because I do NOT have the patience for it.  Our way has no tolls after the bridge over the Hudson, there are breakdown lanes NOT used for travel during rush hour and no 8-lane highways--all for just over 100 miles more.  We actually had a friend leave from Tampa when we left WDW and we were close to each other when we took 26N to aim for 81N.  He stayed on 95 and we got home just before them.  No big accidents, just traffic issues.  Of course YMMV, but for our sanity, here is our route:   We take 95S to Rte 9- Up to 91S-- 691 then catch 84W. (Probably won't apply to you depending on where you are in CT.)  In Wilkes-Barre we get on 81S and head South about 340 miles to 77S toward Charlotte.  We stay the night in Mooresville, NC because we are NASCAR fans and find the 13 hour drive is all we care to do most days.  The next morning we continue on 77S to Charleston and 26E toward 95S.  Down to Rte 4 and into WDW.  We *have *driven straight through.  We now have no reason or interest, it has never helped.  I am a morning person and DH works 2nd shift so I start at 5 a.m. and he takes up for me later.  We found that the energy crash we'd experience after arriving from a straight through drive ruined the first day-- or two.  Going home we either stay back in Mooresville or push it to the Shenandoah Mt area- about 14 hours.  It takes us about 23 hours of drive time including stops, usually no restaurant meals on the road.  We enjoy the trip, and my kids really like being able to see the country.  At 21 and nearly 16, I'm pretty grateful for that.  We've been doing 1300 mile+ road trips since my younger was 3, and we've simply learned you *cannot* overestimate the benefit of even a short night's sleep and getting out of the vehicle.  Over the years, I've found it best when I used Google Maps to find my preferred stops by mileage, I could also zoom in to check out the area.  It's easy to type in "lodging" on Maps to get the locations and links to the hotels.  I often check Tripadvisor for ratings and I have all of the Hotel Chain loyalty (free) cards FWIW.  Easy to log in and book.  A tip-- whenever possible, always book at hotels where there is a 6 p.m. day of reservation cancellation policy.  If something goes wonky on the drive and you are going to get to your destination, you can cancel before 6 p.m. and not lose any money.  Going on Friday will help you as well because you don't have to think about rush hours!  We will be leaving on a Thursday morning .  Above all, enjoy the ride!!  ANd 81 has gorgeous mountain views...


----------



## la79al

We are leaving on Thursday to head to Florida with 2 kids and a 9 month old in the minivan.  Planning on leaving sometime after 3:30 and driving all night.  Visiting family in Ocala so plenty of time to recover on Friday. We're not sure how the baby is going to do in the car so would love to miss as much traffic as possible.  Suggestions on what time to leave?  Would prefer I-95 to I-81 I think.  We are near Gettysburg so about an hour from Baltimore.


----------



## Luvamouse

la79al said:


> We are leaving on Thursday to head to Florida with 2 kids and a 9 month old in the minivan.  Planning on leaving sometime after 3:30 and driving all night.  Visiting family in Ocala so plenty of time to recover on Friday. We're not sure how the baby is going to do in the car so would love to miss as much traffic as possible.  Suggestions on what time to leave?  Would prefer I-95 to I-81 I think.  We are near Gettysburg so about an hour from Baltimore.



Well, in the FWIW department, 95 and 81 are only minutes different, literally, and 95 is about 40 miles shorter.  I think it really depends on traffic/construction/tolls, etc.  I'd suggest putting your address and resort address into Google maps to see all the construction on 95, that may help you decide. Up here a lot is at night surprisingly.  Personally, if you are good with driving at night, I find leaving close to bedtime can work, and it often coincides with diminishing traffic.  It is a bit over 14 hours non-stop for you I'm guessing,  so with a few stops, you could leave at 7 p.m. and be there mid to late morning.  I'm not good with morning traffic projections for your last few hours though.  It can be busy when back on 95 and Florida traffic.


----------



## dkoerner27

Scrooge's Accountant said:


> My DW, DD5 and myself will be driving to Disney in December from the Allentown, Bethlehem, and Easton area of Pennsylvania (aka the Lehigh Valley) and are seeking suggestions on our travel plan.  We will be leaving late Friday 12/2 or early Saturday 12/3 for a Sunday 12/4 arrival date.  Wondering what time we should leave and where we should stop overnight along I-95?  Something clean and safe.  Thanks in advance.



We live in Brodheadsville (just north of wind gap) and we are driving down next month. We have made the trip previously several times. My wife typically works the day we leave while I'm home packing the truck and napping with our son. She gets home around 4 and we hit the road by 5. We have always taken 81-77-26-95. We drive straight through, I drive most of the way, she takes over in Savannah. We arrive in Disney World by noon the next day, some times earlier. The problem with driving at night on that route is that it is a VERY boring drive, with Virginia being the worst part. During the day it's a beautiful trip, at night, not so much. When we came home from our last trip in September we came home 95 all the way, leaving the world around 2pm and getting home at 8am the next day. If you're driving at night I recommend taking 95, at least all the cities are beautiful and give you something to keep you occupied while you drive.


----------



## Scrooge's Accountant

dkoerner27 said:


> We live in Brodheadsville (just north of wind gap) and we are driving down next month. We have made the trip previously several times. My wife typically works the day we leave while I'm home packing the truck and napping with our son. She gets home around 4 and we hit the road by 5. We have always taken 81-77-26-95. We drive straight through, I drive most of the way, she takes over in Savannah. We arrive in Disney World by noon the next day, some times earlier. The problem with driving at night on that route is that it is a VERY boring drive, with Virginia being the worst part. During the day it's a beautiful trip, at night, not so much. When we came home from our last trip in September we came home 95 all the way, leaving the world around 2pm and getting home at 8am the next day. If you're driving at night I recommend taking 95, at least all the cities are beautiful and give you something to keep you occupied while you drive.


Thanks for the tip and enjoy your next trip  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MudQueen22

I talked to Dh about driving all night. He said he didn't want to because if you have car trouble, it's hard to find repair shops at night. He's got a point. 
It's a 15 hour drive for us, but we don't get in a hurry. It's more like 18-21 hours for us. 
We go to the RR when we want. Stop to stretch. Stop to eat and let littles run off energy. 
We stay overnight in a hotel on the interstate. 

Portable DVD player. 
Kid books
Coloring books. 
Barbies 
Road games, like auto bingo or interstate bingo or license plate bingo.

Snacks 
Music 
Each other. <3


----------



## bluezy

MudQueen22 said:


> I talked to Dh about driving all night. *He said he didn't want to because if you have car trouble, it's hard to find repair shops at night. *He's got a point.
> It's a 15 hour drive for us, but we don't get in a hurry. It's more like 18-21 hours for us.
> We go to the RR when we want. Stop to stretch. Stop to eat and let littles run off energy.
> We stay overnight in a hotel on the interstate.
> ....
> . <3



Very good point!!!!  And one that a lot of people probably don't think about.  We've made numerous 16+ hour drives to Disney and only once had mechanical problems severe enough to require repair en route.  We always have our mechanic give our car a thorough check-up before we make the 2,000+ mile round trip, but sometimes there's just no warning of a problem.  On one trip we got a huge radiator leak.  Had to pull over along I-95.  Let me tell you, it's *not* fun standing along that roadway waiting for help (we could only get the car off the road by a few feet and didn't feel like it was safe for us to sit in the car.  There was, however, a "safe" place for us to stand beyond the guard rail.)  It took AAA almost an hour to get to us because we needed the extended cab tow truck due to having 6 people in the car.  We tried to get a cab to come get us but it was going to be a 1.5 hour wait and an ridiculous cost for it.  We were fortunate that the AAA driver was very helpful and when we went to the first mechanic who told us it would be another day or two until he could work on it, the driver immediately said, "get back in the truck, I've got at least 3 other places to try."  The second place we went was able to look at it within an hour and had it repaired within 4 hours (had to wait for a part to be delivered).  We were able to walk around the town and just hang out  while the car was being worked on.  As we walked around for those hours, we kept saying over and over again, "Thank heavens this happened during the day....."  and "Thank heavens this happened on a week day and not a weekend when auto repair places aren't always open...."  Thankfully this all happened on our drive home and while an inconvenience, it wasn't throwing off our Disney schedule.


----------



## la79al

Is anyone familiar with the Fredericksburg Virginia area?  I think we are going to meet 95 there and I think it would be the perfect time to get dinner and  let the kids have a stretch break.  Looking for a decent park sort of area or at least a restaurant with a play area.


----------



## DSLRuser

MudQueen22 said:


> I talked to Dh about driving all night. He said he didn't want to because if you have car trouble, it's hard to find repair shops at night. He's got a point.
> It's a 15 hour drive for us, but we don't get in a hurry. It's more like 18-21 hours for us.
> We go to the RR when we want. Stop to stretch. Stop to eat and let littles run off energy.
> We stay overnight in a hotel on the interstate.
> . <3



We have newer cars, so break downs are not a big worry.  I like to drive through the night because traffic is non existent.  Our 16 hour drive timing puts us in atlanta at 2:00am.  We breeze on in.  When the highway starts to get crowded again in the morning from people checking out of hotels, we are around ocala, and just 3 hours from WDW at that point.


----------



## bluezy

DSLRuser said:


> We have newer cars, so break downs are not a big worry.  I like to drive through the night because traffic is non existent.  Our 16 hour drive timing puts us in atlanta at 2:00am.  We breeze on in.  When the highway starts to get crowded again in the morning from people checking out of hotels, we are around ocala, and just 3 hours from WDW at that point.



The car that left us standing along I-95 was a "newer" car.  Any car can break down.  A piece of debris on the road can cause a flat tire or damage at any time during the day or night.   While older cars may be more susceptible to a breakdown, new cars are not immune to problems and often cause a false sense of security. 

If you're (that's a general "you" not directed specifically at anyone) traveling through the night, it's important to be prepared with what you might need (blankets, flashlights, flares, etc.) in case a breakdown happens and you have to wait for an hour to be towed to a garage that won't open for several hours.


----------



## DSLRuser

no worries.  That's a risk we take with night driving.


----------



## Original Amber

Woodview said:


> You should Pre Pay inside for Petrol (gas)
> Never use your Bank Card on the Petrol Pump Slot  .......  always Inside the Gas station counter & within sight.


Why? And, within who's sight?


----------



## Original Amber

DSLRuser said:


> That's a risk we take with night driving.


I drove at night from IL to DC in 2014 and loved it.

We were supposed to leave about 12 hours earlier, but first there was a torrential downpour so I couldn't even put bags in the van. Then my blood sugar dropped suddenly, drastically, and dangerously. It was around 8pm before we finally left. It was beautiful watching the sun rise over the mountains, especially since we live in Flatland.


----------



## kandb

Woodview said:


> Look for  the  WAWA   Gas  Stations   &  Racetrack
> 
> Remember    Price  displayed   is   per       Gallon        ( Nearly 4  liters )
> 
> You  should     Pre  Pay     inside for   Petrol  ( gas )    ..... the price paid is  set  on Pump     ...... then fill .
> 
> IF your  tank  is     FULL     before   you reached your   Pre payment     you collect  a  Re fund    inside.
> 
> This will be done   Even if you have  used  your Bank Card     (  Sometimes refund by cash  ,    usually  refund back on card )
> 
> Just Keep    Receipts   for checking  when you arrive  home.
> 
> Never     use  your  Bank Card      on the  Petrol  Pump   Slot  .......  always    Inside the Gas station   counter  & within sight.



I'm confused.  We live in NJ, where they pump your gas but when we have been in florida, I believe we just slide our credit card at the pump.  Is that not recommended?


----------



## Woodview

To Both  Original Amber  ( Post 2314 above )  &  Kandb    ( post  2316  above )

 I was replying  to my  Post  no 2287   &  the  post of  c3h3a3r  no 2282   both on page  115 of this thread.

   Poster  c3h3a3r     is from The U.K.  .....  England       & as I am from Ireland   I was giving info . from an Overseas  person's position.

 To both  Original Amber  &  Kandb      my views would still  / should  apply to you .

 Most  gas stations  are  Self Filling    & you are far safer  to  pre  pay   Inside  the  Shop    &  

 Swipe  your  Card   there ( inside )   &  If the  attendant   Swipes   your Card    ...  It  SHOULD BE done   in Front of  You 

........  Not  Below counter   ... Or  beside Till  .. But in FULL view of you.

 In that way  your card  is    Less likely    to be    " Cloned "  or  copied.

 I hope this makes sense      to All  .  both  USA  &  UK   Visitors  to Florida.


       >>.......... 

I am amazed   how  many   American  people    hand  over their   Credit Cards  to complete   Strangers   and allow them to

  Walk away with it   ..... and move out of  sight   ..  before  Swiping  said  card.

  This is  Not Done  in  Europe  .    ........


----------



## Original Amber

> I am amazed   how  many   American  people    hand  over their   Credit Cards  to complete   Strangers   and allow them to
> 
> Walk away with it   ..... and move out of  sight   ..  before  Swiping  said  card.
> 
> This is  Not Done  in  Europe  .    ........


I think at least some of that is the result of the days of the knuckle-buster. An attendant would fill the tank while you sat in the car. He would take your credit card inside the station, run it through the knuckle-buster, and bring the receipt and your card out to you so you could sign the slip.

I'm not worried about someone cloning my debit card. I never have any money, so a thief wouldn't get far. Also, I don't have negative credit, I have NO credit.


----------



## North of Mouse

Woodview said:


> To both  Original Amber  &  Kandb      my views would still  / should  apply to you .
> 
> Most  gas stations  are  Self Filling    & you are far safer  to  pre  pay   Inside  the  Shop    &
> 
> Swipe  your  Card   there ( inside )   &  If the  attendant   Swipes   your Card    ...  It  SHOULD BE done   in Front of  You
> 
> ........  Not  Below counter   ... Or  beside Till  .. But in FULL view of you.
> 
> In that way  your card  is    Less likely    to be    " Cloned "  or  copied.
> 
> I hope this makes sense      to All  .  both  USA  &  UK   Visitors  to Florida.
> 
> 
> >>..........
> 
> I am amazed   how  many   American  people    hand  over their   Credit Cards  to complete   Strangers   and allow them to
> 
> Walk away with it   ..... and move out of  sight   ..  before  Swiping  said  card.
> 
> This is  Not Done  in  Europe  .    ........



It may not be done in Europe, but it's the way we all (most) of us pay for fuel here in the US. Yes, there are occasional cases of fraud, but for us, personally, we are protected by our banks. The convenience would be lost if we had to go 'inside' to pay. We 'do' us common sense and get fuel at well lit stations at night.

Also, here in the US, most restaurants have waiters take your card to their 'station' to complete the transaction so it is out of sight then - just a mostly normal thing that happens here. We were once scammed by a dishonest waiter that used our card to pay a personal debt, but our credit union caught him soon enough ('some' thief using his own name for fraud LOL).

Anyway, these things are the 'normal' here so we don't live in 'fear', but are vigilant, and our banks back us up.


----------



## mckennarose

Last year while driving down to Disney, my daughter and her husband stopped in VA for gas.  It was the middle of the night and my daughter's debit/Visa card was declined.  Her DH paid cash for the gas and they tried again to purchase something with her card and it was declined again.  We (dh and other family) were already in SC in our hotel (we don't drive during the night) and she called us in a panic, not knowing what was happening.  They met us at the SC hotel in the morning and we had to wait until the bank opened at 10 AM to call.  The bank explained that the charges in VA looked out of the norm, so they declined the purchases thinking they were fraudulent.  She had to explain to them that we were traveling, where we were traveling, and they made a note for her future purchases.  My DH and I then called our bank about our cards and they made a note of when and where we were traveling, and for how long so we didn't have the same situation.  The bank told us that it was a good idea for any future trips so they know that we are actually using the cards and they aren't stolen.  I'll be calling them before our next trip in May.

Also, my DH has had his debit/visa card number stolen twice before.  The banks know that credit card fraud is so common that they won't deny you when you report it and they are very quick to rectify the situation.  Thieves don't have to actually see your card or hold it to get the info. off it.  They use technology like skimmers and RFID readers to digitally grab your info.  I use a Travelon bag when I travel anywhere which has RFID protected pockets.


----------



## Woodview

Where we live in Ireland          ...  It is   Cash inside     Or    Chip & Pin   card     Inside   Store   & Pre Pay  is also available .

 There are   NO     Gas Stations  where you pay at pumps.

 There are Gas stations  in Europe   Where you    can  pay  by swipe card  at Pump  ..   But you Must have Their  Loyalty Card.

  NO   Mastercard  Or  Visa will  work .
........................

  At Gas Stations    ..... a term  not used in europe .

   You   Fill up   or  Pre Pay        & walk inside      Pay cash      Or   Insert    " Card  your Chip & Pin Card  "   & then   your   pin code Numbers.

 Your  Card   is  never out of your sight .     

.................


 Same thing  in  Shops  etc.  & Hotels.

      Signing   " Slips " is a thing of the past.

.........................

  Always   inform your  Bank   that you are     travelling      Out of your State    or Country   & for " What length of Time " you will be away

from  home.


----------



## Luvamouse

mckennarose said:


> ...They met us at the SC hotel in the morning and we had to wait until the bank opened at 10 AM to call.  The bank explained that the charges in VA looked out of the norm, so they declined the purchases thinking they were fraudulent.  She had to explain to them that we were traveling, where we were traveling, and they made a note for her future purchases.  My DH and I then called our bank about our cards and they made a note of when and where we were traveling, and for how long so we didn't have the same situation.  The bank told us that it was a good idea for any future trips so they know that we are actually using the cards and they aren't stolen.  I'll be calling them before our next trip in May.



I have done this for all my trips in the past after checking my home voice mail in 2007 and finding that they left a message on the home phone to let me know they suspected fraud on the card -- Disney hotel room charges-- and had put a hold on it.  So there I was in _Florida_ and by the Grace of God decided to check my voice mail at _home using my cell phone_.  (We were on a Grand Gathering of 18 and almost anyone that would've called me was with us!)  Needless to say I've been calling ahead since then,  but since 2014 they have told me each time that I do not need to do that any more.  I don't know why, and I will still call before our June trip.  They told me their system knows my patterns.  Well, I am pretty consistent about  the items we charge and the route we drive, etc.  

And I second swiping my card at the pump here in the US and entering my ZIP Code which is how they all seem to verify you are the card owner.  There are locations I would NEVER set foot further than car-side!


----------



## cranbiz

You know that a Front desk CM at SSR was caught skimming credit cards a couple of years ago?

It can happen anywhere, the banks here in the US are very good about working with you in case of fraudulent activity. It is always best to call them to let them know you are traveling. The phone number on the back of your card is there for your use.


----------



## bluezy

Luvamouse said:


> I have done this for all my trips in the past after checking my home voice mail in 2007 and finding that they left a message on the home phone to let me know they suspected fraud on the card -- Disney hotel room charges-- and had put a hold on it.  So there I was in _Florida_ and by the Grace of God decided to check my voice mail at _home using my cell phone_.  (We were on a Grand Gathering of 18 and almost anyone that would've called me was with us!)  Needless to say I've been calling ahead since then,  but since 2014 they have told me each time that I do not need to do that any more.  I don't know why, and I will still call before our June trip.  They told me their system knows my patterns.  Well, I am pretty consistent about  the items we charge and the route we drive, etc.
> 
> And I second swiping my card at the pump here in the US and entering my ZIP Code which is how they all seem to verify you are the card owner.  There are locations I would NEVER set foot further than car-side!




We had a similar thing happen a few years ago at the start of a Disney trip.  We were leaving on a Saturday morning (we drive),  My husband had made a business purchase over the phone with a company on the west coast (we live on the east coast) on Thursday afternoon.  For whatever reason, that showed up as an "in person" transaction.  On Friday, we purchased over $3,000 of computer equipment for our church -- and had it shipped there rather than to our home.  Saturday morning we left for Disney -- stopped for coffee at a local convenience store and then were on our way.  Next stop was several hours later, 4 states away for gas, followed by lunch.  About an hour later, my son called me (he was house sitting for us)  telling me that when he got home from work that afternoon there were several messages from Chase telling us they had frozen our credit card due to suspected fraudulent activity.  That's when I realized I had never contacted them to let them know we we'd be traveling.  I called them and confirmed that we had indeed made all the purchases they were concerned about and she put a note on our card that we were traveling and what states we were going to be in.  Now I make sure to go online and do that before we travel anywhere outside of the tri-state area.  It only takes a few seconds to do it and can certainly save some headaches.  The other problem was that we had never updated our file with our cell-phone number.  So if my son hadn't been staying at the house and checking the answering machine (I probably wouldn't have checked the answering machine for a few days as our family and friends knew we were traveling and knew to call our cell phones if there was an emergency), we probably would have found out about the hold on our card when we went to check in to the hotel that night.


----------



## CherylA

The last two years we have driven to Disney for the kids Spring Break from School in April.  Next year their Spring Break falls the week of Easter which it hasn't previously.  I'm considering pulling them out of school for the Thurs/Fri leading up to Easter week and leaving to come home and be back by Saturday evening so we can do Easter day at home.  I'm wondering if anyone has experience with traffic on the Fri/Saturday before Easter.  If I have to sit in a bunch of traffic it might not be worth it, maybe we would have to look at flying.  We live in Connecticut.


----------



## Luvamouse

CherylA said:


> The last two years we have driven to Disney for the kids Spring Break from School in April.  Next year their Spring Break falls the week of Easter which it hasn't previously.  I'm considering pulling them out of school for the Thurs/Fri leading up to Easter week and leaving to come home and be back by Saturday evening so we can do Easter day at home.  I'm wondering if anyone has experience with traffic on the Fri/Saturday before Easter.  If I have to sit in a bunch of traffic it might not be worth it, maybe we would have to look at flying.  We live in Connecticut.


We have done that twice going down or back just before Easter, Cheryl.  We are always working around school vacations or Holidays as well. We have never had more traffic than usual, but we do not take Rte 95.  We live in RI and head out on 84 through Danbury to catch 81S in Wilkes Barre to 77S in Southern VA to 26S near Charleston, SC to 95 in SC.  It is about 100 miles further this way, but with the exception of a rare accident, or hitting rush hour merges, we have never been in holiday traffic.  I don't like the thought of all the traffic, tolls and lack of breakdown lanes in so much of 95 up this end.  We don't ever leave in the middle of the night, others have good luck I guess with that and 95, but it isn't for us.  We just try to be into NY State by 6:30 a.m. or so on weekdays.  We've only flown in once, but we really enjoy the drive as well as having our Suburban there.  Still, you can't beat the speed of flying.  Have fun whichever you choose to do!


----------



## CherylA

Luvamouse said:


> We have done that twice going down or back just before Easter, Cheryl.  We are always working around school vacations or Holidays as well. We have never had more traffic than usual, but we do not take Rte 95.  We live in RI and head out on 84 through Danbury to catch 81S in Wilkes Barre to 77S in Southern VA to 26S near Charleston, SC to 95 in SC.  It is about 100 miles further this way, but with the exception of a rare accident, or hitting rush hour merges, we have never been in holiday traffic.  I don't like the thought of all the traffic, tolls and lack of breakdown lanes in so much of 95 up this end.  We don't ever leave in the middle of the night, others have good luck I guess with that and 95, but it isn't for us.  We just try to be into NY State by 6:30 a.m. or so on weekdays.  We've only flown in once, but we really enjoy the drive as well as having our Suburban there.  Still, you can't beat the speed of flying.  Have fun whichever you choose to do!



Thanks!  Being south of New Haven in CT we do usually take 95, we could certainly consider that alternate route for our return, something to think about.  Hate flying especially during spring week because its so expensive.


----------



## Luvamouse

CherylA said:


> Thanks!  Being south of New Haven in CT we do usually take 95, we could certainly consider that alternate route for our return, something to think about.  Hate flying especially during spring week because its so expensive.


We used to head down 95 to New Haven and go up Rte 34 to catch 84.  It was recommended by my mid-western BIL to avoid NYC, etc., it was tedious though.  Now we take Rte 9 up towards Middletown to catch 91 and head S then W.  (I have no idea why I trusted a mid-westerner to tell me how to get around home??)  I can honestly say we would never choose 95 after going the Rte 81-77-26 route.  If you do happen to try it, let me know your thoughts afterwards.  I have friends who've finally tried it and been thrilled with it.   Others just feel that the straight through nature of 95 is best for them.


----------



## Rose Mott

We are heading out the 23rd from central Louisiana to WDW. Planning on staying overnight in Mobile AL to check out the battleship before getting to Pop Century the 24th. Any suggestions on an easy route? This will be our first time driving in a "big city"


----------



## Woodview

From Mobile  take Hwy 10 to  Lake City  ( Florida )       =    350 miles +

  Then From   Lake City  take  Hwy 75   to Ocala

  From Ocala take  Hwy 27     To  Clermont 

 From  Clermont   STAY on Hwy  27  South for 20 miles  till you  SEE  the Signs  for  Disney.

   ( You can Stay on Hwy 27  for another 10 miles  till you   TURN LEFT  onto    Hwy  I - 4    and follow   Disney Signs  ) 


 It is a  Long  Drive   so I would   think about another  night stay  near Ocala .

 That way  you would  have had a busy day in Mobile followed by along drive . BUT with an overnight sleep near Ocala,

 you would be fresh  to start  thinking of Disney  .


----------



## 3girlstraveltheworld

Luvamouse said:


> We have done that twice going down or back just before Easter, Cheryl.  We are always working around school vacations or Holidays as well. We have never had more traffic than usual, but we do not take Rte 95.  We live in RI and head out on 84 through Danbury to catch 81S in Wilkes Barre to 77S in Southern VA to 26S near Charleston, SC to 95 in SC.  It is about 100 miles further this way, but with the exception of a rare accident, or hitting rush hour merges, we have never been in holiday traffic.  I don't like the thought of all the traffic, tolls and lack of breakdown lanes in so much of 95 up this end.  We don't ever leave in the middle of the night, others have good luck I guess with that and 95, but it isn't for us.  We just try to be into NY State by 6:30 a.m. or so on weekdays.  We've only flown in once, but we really enjoy the drive as well as having our Suburban there.  Still, you can't beat the speed of flying.  Have fun whichever you choose to do!


If you get into NY state by 6:30am-  how many hours do you drive and how far do you get?


----------



## Luvamouse

3girlstraveltheworld said:


> If you get into NY state by 6:30am-  how many hours do you drive and how far do you get?


We usually go to Mooresville, NC.  That's our stopping place.  It is about 13 hours from our home, depending on traffic and potty breaks  But it's always about 830 miles.  Then day 2 is easier.


----------



## java

I'm stopping in Mooresville for the first time. Anyplace to eat you can suggest?


----------



## Luvamouse

java said:


> I'm stopping in Mooresville for the first time. Anyplace to eat you can suggest?



We happen to love Lancaster's BBQ on Rhineland Rd. It's a NASCAR themed place with great NC style BBQ. We may try Duckworth's as well next trip, we've seen great reviews.


----------



## flower71

Driving next Friday from Ambler PA (just outside of Philly).  This is our third trip and we've driven both ways without stops on each of our previous trips.  We may stop this time...do you think it's worth it to stop in Jacksonville and then head to WDW the next morning or should we plow on and stay somewhere in Orlando/LBV?

It's great reading about everyone's adventures in driving.  We love to drive to WDW...it has become a part of the excitement of our trip.


----------



## Original Amber

Are you saying a different place from where you will actually spend your vacation? If so, I certainly wouldn't stay near Orlando.  Jax or some small town along the Interstate would be much cheaper. Pack an overnight bag with a change of clothes for everyone so you don't have to take all your luggage out of your car and then schlep it back.
I have a special bag that holds just my toiletries and medicine. That bag gets grabbed whenever and wherever we stay.


----------



## bluezy

flower71 said:


> Driving next Friday from Ambler PA (just outside of Philly).  This is our third trip and we've driven both ways without stops on each of our previous trips.  We may stop this time...do you think it's worth it to stop in Jacksonville and then head to WDW the next morning or should we plow on and stay somewhere in Orlando/LBV?
> 
> It's great reading about everyone's adventures in driving.  We love to drive to WDW...it has become a part of the excitement of our trip.




We drive from the same general area of PA.  We usually split the drive over 2 days stopping in the Savannah, GA area for the night.  That gives us a 4 hour drive in the morning and we're at Disney by noon.  Some times we split the drive over 3 days starting early in the afternoon and driving to just south of Washington DC and then driving to south of Jacksonville (usually the St. Augustine area) so we have less than a 2 hour drive in the morning.


----------



## java

I'm leaving later this week and am nervous to be doing the drive alone. It's a long one as I am going about 3 hours south of Orlando from nj then back to Orlando. Then back to nj. Fingers crossed for a smooth drive. I am going the 81/77/26 route


----------



## Luvamouse

java said:


> I'm leaving later this week and am nervous to be doing the drive alone. It's a long one as I am going about 3 hours south of Orlando from nj then back to Orlando. Then back to nj. Fingers crossed for a smooth drive. I am going the 81/77/26 route


Java,  How did your trip go?


----------



## java

java said:


> Here is my update.
> I left eastern nj at noon last Thursday.
> Drove 78/81 to 77
> Stopped in the Lake Norma area of NC right around 8:30
> 
> Got on the road EArLY! (We had dinner reservations at Morimoto to get to) in car at 4 Am
> Drove straight down no problem ended up in Fort Myers around 3.
> Spent a solid 3.5 hours packing up my daughter. I hate the way her school does move out!
> Back in the car for the 2.5 hour drive to Disney! Yikes cutting it close. No time for showers or primping. We pulled into Disney Springs at 9:52 ran to the restaurant just in time for our 10pm reservation.
> 
> After 2 whirlwind days at Disney. We spent the morning shopping at Disney Springs. Got on the road around 12:30.
> No problems driving to Savanah for dinner. Made it in 4 hours
> Then disaster.
> Weather got very ugly very quickly.
> As we approached I 95 the GPS started saying for a quicker route turn around. Then we saw the dead stop on 95.
> 
> We backed up the ramp and drove the back roads through SC. Scary dark and the only car on the road. Finally after 2 hours we made it back to 77. Still horrible weather finally got to Elkin NC at midnight.
> 
> Next morning drove home with no traffic at all.


----------



## bluezy

Yikes!  That was a scary start to your drive home.  Glad you were able to stay safe!  On one of our drives about 15 years ago, we were literally outrunning a tornado on the way home.  And this was before GPS so we were relying on the reports on the radio and a paper map!  It was very scary as there were no towns/cities nearby and we were trying to figure out what we were going to do if the tornado would get closer to I-95.  Thankfully, after about 10 minutes, it started to veer away from the highway and the skies cleared up.  We never actually got close enough to see the tornado but we could see the ominous clouds and green hue.


----------



## jwboucher

Is there a thread for driving to Cali?


----------



## babesboo99

Vacation getting closer come on October!  Just reserved my mini van for $507.30 for 2 weeks through Enterprise great deal through my husbands work. We were looking at flying but driving is a lot cheaper


----------



## scottb8888

Leaving in one week.  any reports on I95 down towards HHI?


----------



## xipotec

We drive from Central NC, takes about 11 hours with a few stops, for Food, fuel and bathrooms.

Its a pretty easy ride , and we stay of 95 for about half of it.


But man I hate the approach to Jacksonville.....cross over into that area and everyone drives like idiots....


----------



## awalker1015

4th trip to WDW and first one driving it.  Flights from Nashville were not only ridiculously expensive but nothing direct so we were looking at 6+ hrs in airports anyway. Just reserved a minivan through Alamo for $480 for 9/29-10/9.   

Any tips on driving from TN are appreciated! We will be taking 24 to Chattanooga then picking up 75.  We are leaving after school on 9/29 and plan to stop over somewhere south of Atlanta for the night.


----------



## katybugsmom

Hi all!  We are driving down from Charleston, SC to WDW July 17-23!  We have made the trip many times, but I was wondering if there is an alternate route from I-95 to Orlando instead of I-4?  Any updates on the road construction on I-4?  It's been a couple of years since we've been able to make it "home"!


----------



## Original Amber

awalker1015 said:


> Any tips on driving from TN are appreciated! We will be taking 24 to Chattanooga then picking up 75.  We are leaving after school on 9/29 and plan to stop over somewhere south of Atlanta for the night.


We've driven twice and both times we went through Chattanooga.   Both times we spent a night IN Chattanooga since that's our halfway point from Central Illinois. Even with construction, I've not had a problem. We drive around Atlanta and the traffic is usually heavy, I can't imagine not taking the bypass.


----------



## bluezy

katybugsmom said:


> Hi all!  We are driving down from Charleston, SC to WDW July 17-23!  We have made the trip many times, but I was wondering if there is an alternate route from I-95 to Orlando instead of I-4?  Any updates on the road construction on I-4?  It's been a couple of years since we've been able to make it "home"!



We drove through Orlando on I-4 late in the morning on 6/20 and also early in the morning on 6/27.  We didn't really have any issues with slow downs due to the construction.  I believe most of the work that stops/slows traffic is being done at night yet.  There are some lane shifts and general construction going on but nothing that really caused any traffic problems.  You can always take the 417 route, but that has tolls (I think I read it's about $6 for the distance you would need to drive to get around Orlando).  We used Google maps for the entire drive and it didn't show any major slow downs (there were a few "yellow" areas on the map due to construction but no "red" zones) on I-4 so we stuck with that route and had no issues.


----------



## java

I'm baaaaack. Driving again in August. Looking to stop somewhere along i95 in Georgia. Any thoughts? Safe is most important. Clean next.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

We are also driving again in August. In the past, we have stayed at Springhill Suites in Savannah right off of I-95, Exit 94. It is a very clean and safe hotel. There are places all around to eat at as well and only a minute or two off the highway. We now drive to Jacksonville and stay at Springhill Suites at Jacksonville Airport area so we are closer to Disney for the next days drive.


----------



## yaya74

Driving from N. NJ straight through non-stop to WDW. Planning to leave around 3-4pm. DH and I take turn to drive. First time driving this route for us. Any tips and suggestions please?? My kids are 8 and 4.


----------



## nono

yaya74 said:


> Driving from N. NJ straight through non-stop to WDW. Planning to leave around 3-4pm. DH and I take turn to drive. First time driving this route for us. Any tips and suggestions please?? My kids are 8 and 4.


  Which route?  Inland? I-95?  Parkway/ferry-to-Delaware/through VA Beach?  Lots of enthusiastic NY/NJ/PA drivers on this thread: http://www.disboards.com/threads/for-2-000-mile-round-trip-drivers-only-part-v.3351891/


----------



## KKB

We are planning a late May 2017 trip; 3 children (16,19 & 21 then) plus us & Mom, 72. 
Looked at flights--$600-700 each WHAT??!!
We realize it is a 20 hour drive. With 6 drivers...we are teachers so we have the time, kids are on summer break from school (oldest graduates in May). Gas estimates around $300...
We are staying off site, so we were looking at $3500+ for airfare & a van rental...
Are we crazy? Our 2 oldest go to school 10 hours away so we understand driving to some extent...we do get along pretty darn well as a family...will be in a Saturn Outlook.


----------



## VolvoManiac850

The fly vs. drive question is one I constantly struggle with.

On one hand, I can book a Southwest flight in advance for around $150 round trip. This isn't bad at all and since I'm currently preparing for just myself (although that could change if I find the right person).

With driving, I can make it from Pittsburgh to Orlando in about 16-17 hours, assuming I stop for some stretch breaks and eat the food I've packed. I'd likely also stop halfway at a grocery store to get some stuff for the trip with the intent of eating some meals in the hotel and getting snacks which aren't easily purchased at WDW (namely fresh produce and skim milk). For me, this is a one-day drive, although I'm likely going to crash at the hotel that night.

Factoring in gas, we're looking at maybe $150-175 total, round trip, assuming I don't use the car much or at all at WDW. However, having the car makes it far easier to go to a resort to eat if I'm not staying there.

Then there are the questions of convenience...

• Do I really want to drive a total of 38 hours round trip vs sitting in a plane for 5 hours round trip?
• Do I really need the car at WDW?
• Is the extra 33 hours worth it for the sake of having the convenience of a car I don't have to rent?
• How important is it to get groceries at a place that doesn't price gouge?
• How much am I planning to buy souvenir-wise at WDW?

That last question is the biggie for me. My suitcase is big enough to accommodate a lot of purchases, but let's say I get some fragile stuff--we'll say some Christmas ornaments, mugs, dishes, etc. Let's also throw in something larger size. Last time, I bought a Hollywood Tower Hotel robe. Those aren't exactly small--folded up, it takes up as much space as a typical laptop bag. 

I'm not too concerned about the luggage that I'm taking, it's the luggage I may bring back. I know there are some people who have perfected the art of putting these things into suitcases, but I'm not one of them. I have a degree in education with a minor in psychology, not a degree in shipping with a minor in fragile objects. I don't really want to pay to have things shipped, either. Part of me is thinking of taking a relatively empty carry-on and using that on the airplane on the ride back, plus if I buy something like a robe or towel (believe me, I have more Hollywood Tower Hotel stuff than you can shake a stick at) it can serve as packing material.


----------



## VolvoManiac850

I'm also making another entry regarding routes since some folks have talked about them.

I can't say I'm a huge fan of the most convenient route to WDW from Pittsburgh. This would be I-79 to US 19 to I-77 to I-26 to I-95 to I-4. For starters, 95 is a rough highway once you hit the Florida line. 4 is a bear no matter how you attack it. 19 is loaded with those pesky traffic lights around Summerville. 77 in Charlotte can be congested if you hit it at the wrong time. Plus, I used to drive that route a lot going from Pittsburgh to Charlotte, so it's sort of boring for me personally.

I'm looking into trying a new route if I drive next time. It will take an additional hour or two, but I'm wondering if anyone has tried it...I-70 to I-71 to I-75 to the Florida Turnpike, bypassing I-4 entirely. I realize Atlanta may be somewhat crowded, plus Cincinnati and Knoxville are along that route, but I figured it may be OK for a change of pace. If I need to stop for a night, I do know my way around Alpharetta/Roswell and could stay there.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

We are driving down from northern Illinois! We love the drive and take it nice and easy though we go straight through. We like to stop at cool things along the way but we don't stay anywhere for longer than a couple hours. We spend 2-3 days in St. Augustine and then we hit up WDW for 10 days, head out the DCL and then back to WDW for a goodbye character breakfast and 2-3 days on the Gulf before heading back home!


----------



## JohnDaleswife

Reading some of these entries makes me think our 9-10 hour drive is not so bad.


----------



## tarak

Luvamouse said:


> We used to head down 95 to New Haven and go up Rte 34 to catch 84.  It was recommended by my mid-western BIL to avoid NYC, etc., it was tedious though.  Now we take Rte 9 up towards Middletown to catch 91 and head S then W.  (I have no idea why I trusted a mid-westerner to tell me how to get around home??)  I can honestly say we would never choose 95 after going the Rte 81-77-26 route.  If you do happen to try it, let me know your thoughts afterwards.  I have friends who've finally tried it and been thrilled with it.   Others just feel that the straight through nature of 95 is best for them.



This is how we drove home in January (we live just outside Harrisburg). We had non-stop flights to BWI, but that was the weekend they got hit with 3+ feet of snow. Flight cancelled and reimbursed and we rented a van to get home. The flight down was delayed for about three hours and our 2.5 hour flight ended up taking about 12 hours of travel time. I told my husband I'm driving next time. He can fly and meet us.


----------



## charmed59

If you are hitting Charlotte on 77 when traffic is heavy you can skirt the backup by taking 485 Outer (south). 485 is the beltway around Charlotte, and you can get back on 77 at the South Carolina border.


----------



## Alfredo68

Original Amber said:


> We've driven twice and both times we went through Chattanooga.   Both times we spent a night IN Chattanooga since that's our halfway point from Central Illinois. Even with construction, I've not had a problem. We drive around Atlanta and the traffic is usually heavy, I can't imagine not taking the bypass.


I live in Atlanta and the traffic here is always insane (and people here drive like total you-know-whats), but the worst traffic is between 4 PM and 6 PM on I-85 and 285 (the bypass).  If you drive to 75 through Atlanta -- which is pretty much the way to go to Orlando from this area -- avoid those hours if possible.


----------



## jimmytammy

For folks who may be driving I-95 to or from FL. our local news is reporting that the interstate area around low country SC is closed.  I would assume n alternate route further into the westward side of SC would be a better alternative.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Thanks. We are scheduled to take the Autotrain down to FL next Saturday. I just called them and they are still not running. She said to call back on Friday to check. I don't want to wait till Friday to see if we need to drive or not. I'll keep checking these boards for road updates.
Linda


----------



## bluezy

lpizzuro123 said:


> Thanks. We are scheduled to take the Autotrain down to FL next Saturday. I just called them and they are still not running. She said to call back on Friday to check. I don't want to wait till Friday to see if we need to drive or not. I'll keep checking these boards for road updates.
> Linda



You can also check for updates on I-95* here.*


----------



## lpizzuro123

Thanks . Saved the link to my phone.


----------



## Gramontherun

As a NJ resident we always go I95 and I am not familiar with some of the routes listed as alternative.  Where does 77 to 26 to 95 bring you in?
So sorry for the NC and SC folks who are having to go through this.  The memory of Sandy is still strong here.


----------



## lpizzuro123

Spoke to the people at the Autotrain.  They did go yesterday, but they said it is a day by day basis. 

Good luck to all those traveling - and especially all those living down there.


----------



## Hasil72

Gramontherun said:


> As a NJ resident we always go I95 and I am not familiar with some of the routes listed as alternative.  Where does 77 to 26 to 95 bring you in?
> So sorry for the NC and SC folks who are having to go through this.  The memory of Sandy is still strong here.



We normally shoot down 95 as well but we may try the 81-77 route this year despite people telling us it adds up to 2 hours. It looks like 26 brings us in south of Santee, SC. 95 is open again, but since we're leaving on a Friday night after work, we'll need to stop around midnight. Everything's booked along the 95 corridor in my target zone so we may keep the inland route plan.


----------



## Gramontherun

Hasil72 said:


> We normally shoot down 95 as well but we may try the 81-77 route this year despite people telling us it adds up to 2 hours. It looks like 26 brings us in south of Santee, SC. 95 is open again, but since we're leaving on a Friday night after work, we'll need to stop around midnight. Everything's booked along the 95 corridor in my target zone so we may keep the inland route plan.


Two hours doesn't seem too bad when you consider what the lane closures could be.  We usually stop in Santee when we take the 95 route.  Have to get a map out.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## rere101399

Hi everyone-
We're driving down in 13 days from south Charlotte, doing a Saturday to Saturday trip. I'm wondering if the mentions of Jacksonville and Orlando traffic applies on the weekend? Do you think we should try alternate routes or go straight through on a Saturday? Thanks!


----------



## kevind2112

Driving down from Boston, leaving on Thursday morning, December 22, around 11:00am. Google maps has the drive around 21 hours non-stop. We have 3 drivers, and only plan to stop for gas and food, and quick stretching. Hoping to be at the resort around Noon - 1:00pm on Friday, which gives us about 4-5 hours to deal with stops and unexpected traffic. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## cranbiz

You may have traffic issues in CT, NY and NJ, will most likely be OK the rest of the trip with the exception of Jacksonville but you should be there late enough in the morning to be OK. I'll note if you are using 95 thru Jax, after the I10/I95 interchange, stay to the right as there is a new traffic pattern at the next curve that is very easy to end up on the off ramp (don't ask me how I know when I did this 3 weeks ago). The construction in Daytona for I4 is a mess but somewhat easily navigated thru, then you have construction from Daytona to Deland on I4 and of course the construction from Maitland Blvd to Sand Lake Rd.

Stay 9 over the speed limit or less and you will not be bothered by the local/state police. Should be able to easily do the trip in 21 hours. My worst time all time from Carver to Sanford was 24 hours and that included a breakdown in NY where I had to fix the trailer, an hour stoppage in Maryland for night paving and an hour stoppage in Richmond for an accident that shut down the SB side of I95.


----------



## kevind2112

Thanks @cranbiz ! I appreciate the information. Less than 2 weeks to go !


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well I always said we would never drive, but I convinced DH it's for the best next year. We are split staying between Uni and WDW and going during Thanksgiving. It's a 10 day trip and I just really want our car. We'll be driving from Baton Rouge, LA to Talahassee for the night, then hitting Universal in the morning. Excited and a bit nervous, but we have a relatively new car. DD did ok on a 10 hour trip at age 4, so we hope at age 7 she's even better 

Glad I found this thread!


----------



## kevind2112

Leaving Thursday from MA. The Jeep is getting an oil change today, and roof racks and cargo carrier are being installed. Starting to watch the weather and traffic conditions. It's getting real!


----------



## goofy4tink

Dh and a friend are driving down NEw Years Day, leaving central Mass around 4am. Booked a room for that night in Wilson NC, just south of Rocky Mt. 
Dh was planning on taking 95 all the way...figured not much traffic in NYC and DC on New Years Day. 
But his friend had suggested the eastern rt..81-77.  Since the room is booked and paid for, I can't see a reason to avoid 95...am I missing something?


----------



## MudQueen22

What are some good, safe places to stop for the night between Tallahassee and Disney World? 
Are there any places we should avoid?


----------



## hearts8701

Deleted


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Driving for the first time, just my husband and I.  Thinking of staying at WDW after a 4night cruise.  Driving from Houston, TX.  Should we stay somewhere near the port or north florida, like Tampa then leave car at port.  Or, is there a hotel near by to leave the car?  Any suggestions?


----------



## HizMinnie2015

We are 2 adults and 2 boys driving from Chicago.  We are leaving Thursday 8/10 around 5:30pm we will venture through Indianpolis, Louisville, KY, Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta etc.  We are planning on driving straight through with the exception of gas and potty breaks.  I'm planning on driving the 1st part as I have horrible motion sickness and cannot truely sleep in a moving vehicle.  Hopefully I can get us 9-10 hours down the road; then hubby will drive the last leg and I can doze or play games with our grandsons.  GPS says 17 hours without stops so I'm guessing about 20 hours one way


----------



## Alfredo68

HizMinnie2015 said:


> We are 2 adults and 2 boys driving from Chicago.  We are leaving Thursday 8/10 around 5:30pm we will venture through Indianpolis, Louisville, KY, Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta etc.  We are planning on driving straight through with the exception of gas and potty breaks.  I'm planning on driving the 1st part as I have horrible motion sickness and cannot truely sleep in a moving vehicle.  Hopefully I can get us 9-10 hours down the road; then hubby will drive the last leg and I can doze or play games with our grandsons.  GPS says 17 hours without stops so I'm guessing about 20 hours one way



I suggest you do not drive through Atlanta before 9 AM or after 3 PM.  If you do, you're likely to lose a good hour or more in traffic.  After driving as much as you'll be driving, that is definitely not what you want to go through.  Atlanta traffic is horrendous (having lived in various places in the US, I can say this is one of the worst I have ever experienced).  Accidents are a daily thing, people drive like self-entitled you-know-whats and rush hour makes living hell out of everyone. In fact, people choose where to live based on where they work in the city, because a 12 mile commute could be 30 minutes or could be an hour and a half.  Avoid rush AM or PM hour and you should be fine.

Also, in case you are not familiar with the FL Turnpike, you'll need quarters.  I forget how much I spent each way, but it was something like $3.00 or so (two toll booths).  The toll booths may be manned or may not, and if they're not you'll be fined if you drive through without paying.  FL does not make life easy for the tourist.  Make sure to bring plenty of quarters and you'll be just fine.

Above all, have an amazing time!!!!


----------



## BC1836

Go to the "For 2,000+ Mile Drivers Only" thread for additional info.

All the best!


----------



## HizMinnie2015

Alfredo68 said:


> I suggest you do not drive through Atlanta before 9 AM or after 3 PM.  If you do, you're likely to lose a good hour or more in traffic.  After driving as much as you'll be driving, that is definitely not what you want to go through.  Atlanta traffic is horrendous (having lived in various places in the US, I can say this is one of the worst I have ever experienced).  Accidents are a daily thing, people drive like self-entitled you-know-whats and rush hour makes living hell out of everyone. In fact, people choose where to live based on where they work in the city, because a 12 mile commute could be 30 minutes or could be an hour and a half.  Avoid rush AM or PM hour and you should be fine.
> 
> Also, in case you are not familiar with the FL Turnpike, you'll need quarters.  I forget how much I spent each way, but it was something like $3.00 or so (two toll booths).  The toll booths may be manned or may not, and if they're not you'll be fined if you drive through without paying.  FL does not make life easy for the tourist.  Make sure to bring plenty of quarters and you'll be just fine.
> 
> Above all, have an amazing time!!!!



I've driven the leg before so Atlanta doesn't bother me.  We fully expect to lose the time there.  There is no way we can hit Atlanta after 9am, so we are hoping to at least get there around 530am-ish.  Traffic will be what it will be; we are use to rush hours in Chicago.

We have a Sunpass for the turnpike so no cash needed.  In the Chicago area you will almost always need a Toll Pass account to get around.  Tolls here are crazy high, and with an account, you pay half of the cash price.  We also have to use tolls to go to Ohio so see my Mother-In-Law.  So it was a no brainer to just get one for Florida as well.


----------



## la79al

This is a long shot but last year on our way home to PA, we got rerouted at one point (I think off 95).  We ended up going through this really neat area where the tree branches were all hanging over the road.  I have no idea of the town or area.  I'm pretty sure we were running parallel to whatever road we were supposed to be on and there was a train track between us.  I think maybe possibly it was after Savannah GA but honestly the entire ride home was pretty much a blur of exhaustion.  Does anyone have any idea of where I might be talking about?  We would voluntarily reroute ourselves to find it again this year...


----------



## nswift

Hello all...
I am hoping for some recommendations for a hotel stop 3-4 hours outside of St. Louis (going through Atlanta).  We usually stay at Hamptom style hotels.  Safe, inside rooms.  Traveling with 2 yo and 3 year olds.  Any suggestions will be appreciated! Heading out about 8m on Sunday night after work.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sweet Pea Reed

For friends driving to WDW on 95 from points north of the North Carolina and South Carolina border..... There is ongoing roadwork along the Pee Dee river bridge. About 15 miles or so south of South of the Border, expect traffic delays. We waitied about 45 minutes. I suggest your bladder is empty and your gas tank full before you get there.


----------



## Jen95

Sweet Pea Reed said:


> For friends driving to WDW on 95 from points north of the North Carolina and South Carolina border..... There is ongoing roadwork along the Pee Dee river bridge. About 15 miles or so south of South of the Border, expect traffic delays. We waitied about 45 minutes. I suggest your bladder is empty and your gas tank full before you get there.


Do they do this road work on weekends that you know of?  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Sweet Pea Reed

Jen95 said:


> Do they do this road work on weekends that you know of?  Thanks for the heads up!



We drove north past it on Saturday about noon and they were working.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sweet Pea Reed said:


> For friends driving to WDW on 95 from points north of the North Carolina and South Carolina border..... There is ongoing roadwork along the Pee Dee river bridge. About 15 miles or so south of South of the Border, expect traffic delays. We waitied about 45 minutes. I suggest your bladder is empty and your gas tank full before you get there.


Thanks for the heads up!  Leaving in about 25 days so will keep a watch on this.  We got delayed OTW once on the other side of this bridge, took us an hour to go 13 miles


----------



## Sweet Pea Reed

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  Leaving in about 25 days so will keep a watch on this.  We got delayed OTW once on the other side of this bring, took us an hour to go 13 miles



You are welcome. It's very extensive work, so I would bet that they'll still be working on it when you leave for your trip. Safe travels, and tell Mickey I miss him!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sweet Pea Reed said:


> You are welcome. It's very extensive work, so I would bet that they'll still be working on it when you leave for your trip. Safe travels, and tell Mickey I miss him!


Will do!  Looked at Mapquest for an alternate route.  I think I have a way around to avoid that bridge without taking a lot of time.


----------



## heazer

la79al said:


> This is a long shot but last year on our way home to PA, we got rerouted at one point (I think off 95).  We ended up going through this really neat area where the tree branches were all hanging over the road.  I have no idea of the town or area.  I'm pretty sure we were running parallel to whatever road we were supposed to be on and there was a train track between us.  I think maybe possibly it was after Savannah GA but honestly the entire ride home was pretty much a blur of exhaustion.  Does anyone have any idea of where I might be talking about?  We would voluntarily reroute ourselves to find it again this year...



I can't confirm for you, but you might take a look at I 95 and US 301 or US 17.  They both parallel and criss cross 95 in the south.  Maybe looking at those roads on a map would help you locate the general area?


----------



## morrik5

We come from Canada and haven't travelled that far yet with the grandchildren but do know that on shorter trips with them across the border it helps to have an I-Pad or something similar. Canadian RVs are made so TVs will NOT work when the rig is in motion so there is no way they can even watch a DVD up front or back in the bedroom unfortunately.


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

jimmytammy said:


> Will do!  Looked at Mapquest for an alternate route.  I think I have a way around to avoid that bridge without taking a lot of time.



Which roads are you looking to take?  We also need to avoid that little stretch on i95 on our long drive down.


----------



## jimmytammy

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Which roads are you looking to take?  We also need to avoid that little stretch on i95 on our long drive down.


One way to consider is take 81 to 77 then 26 which leads you over to 95. 81 is a good alternative to 95, then you can make the straight shot OTW home on 95.  As far as avoiding the bridge work, from 95, take 38 to 34, then 52.  Will take you about 20 mins longer this way,but this beats sitting in traffic for who knows how long


----------



## My2CrazyGirls

jimmytammy said:


> One way to consider is take 81 to 77 then 26 which leads you over to 95. 81 is a good alternative to 95, then you can make the straight shot OTW home on 95.  As far as avoiding the bridge work, from 95, take 38 to 34, then 52.  Will take you about 20 mins longer this way,but this beats sitting in traffic for who knows how long



Looks like 34 is closed until May!  That's according to my Maps program on my phone.  Looks like 38 to 301 would work.  I read an article saying bridge work will be complete by April 5.


----------



## jimmytammy

My2CrazyGirls said:


> Looks like 34 is closed until May!  That's according to my Maps program on my phone.  Looks like 38 to 301 would work.  I read an article saying bridge work will be complete by April 5.


That should work fine!


----------



## justussix

Doesn't anyone else just hop in the HOV (High Occupancy Vehicle) lane and sale on through Atlanta?  We've got seven (one more since the account was created), and always figured we more than qualify.  Drive right by the Atlanta traffic - no issues.


----------



## theyoungs07

justussix said:


> Doesn't anyone else just hop in the HOV (High Occupancy Vehicle) lane and sale on through Atlanta?  We've got seven (one more since the account was created), and always figured we more than qualify.  Drive right by the Atlanta traffic - no issues.


We have never had issues going through Atlanta and just staying in the HOV lane, I do plan my trip around when I'd hit it though.  The #1 tip is DO NOT listen to your GPS!  Just hit the HOV lane and go straight through.


----------



## Belle1962

I85 in Atlanta is closed north and southbound. A portion of the road collapsed yesterday. The side streets are packed. 285 is also packed.  GDOT just announced BOTH north and southbound lanes for SEVERAL MONTHS. I would recommend avoiding the Atlanta metro area. Take an alternate route, even if it adds more time to your travel. Use your GPS or use Waze.


----------



## Buzzsgramma

Yes, we saw this on the news..yesterday.....oh darn!!  WE were leaving for Orlando mid May from northern Ill....We usually stop in Chattanooga our first nite...going thur   Atlanta we always use the HOV lane as it's DH and I......need to think about this now.


----------



## GoHerbie

Our "Goodbye Wishes" trip is coming soon.  What's the best way from the Contemporary to hit 75N?  Google maps takes us north on World Drive, right past the MK, which I assume would be closed to visitors?

Is it better to head south on World Drive, to Buena Vista Dr, World Way, then 429 Western beltway north? Thanks!


----------



## mugenboy

Any update on the Pee Dee River construction?  I have an alternate route mapped out, but would like to know if the construction is finishing on schedule (do any of these do that anyway)?  lol

my alternate is 95S to 87S to 76W back to 95S


----------



## MamaCoop

Driving from MD in December!!! Being in a minivan with 4 kids under 7 shouldn't drive me too crazy right?!?! Thank goodness for DVD players


----------



## rg35

MamaCoop said:


> Driving from MD in December!!! Being in a minivan with 4 kids under 7 shouldn't drive me too crazy right?!?! Thank goodness for DVD players



This year will be our third year driving down from NYC (our kids are 8 this year). We are DVC owners, but I hate flying (anxiety), and it adds an extra $2500 (plus rental car) to the cost of vacation, so we decided a few years ago to drive down and see how it would go. My worst fear was how the kids would be, but they were better than I could have imagined. We made "old school" binders for them with things like license plate bingo, fast food bingo (different logos, basically), coloring sheets, and so forth. It was a good alternative rather than having them be on their 3DSs or tablets the entire way down. My kids must also have iron bladders - we didn't have to make any extra stops for the bathrooms. Basically when we stopped for gas and lunch they went, and we didn't have any emergencies. In fact, the one "unscheduled" bathroom stop we had to make was for me haha.

I'm not sure if you're doing it all in one shot, but the first two years we stayed overnight at the Hampton Inn in Santee, SC, which is very solid and reasonably priced. Continental breakfast is included. From NYC we usually leave at 3 or 4 AM so we can get through most of VA before traffic builds up in and around DC and Richmond. This year I think we're going to try to make Savannah on day one because we're going to Legoland for a couple of days first this year and that's another 45 minutes south from WDW. Generally we eat breakfast and leave and get to the resort around 1, which gives us a few hours at the pool before dinner.


Good luck!


----------



## rg35

mugenboy said:


> Any update on the Pee Dee River construction?  I have an alternate route mapped out, but would like to know if the construction is finishing on schedule (do any of these do that anyway)?  lol
> 
> my alternate is 95S to 87S to 76W back to 95S



The work was scheduled to be completed in mid-late April. According to this map, it looks like it was because there are no markers for it.

http://www.511sc.org/


----------



## jimmytammy

*GoHerbie
We have friends who live in Clermont FL which is to close to 75 area and we have have traveled several times their house and back from MK area.  We have also stayed on 429 to get too AK area.  If you head back towards 429 via AK you will kill a good 25 mins at best, worse if MK traffic is just letting out.  This is route we take to get to 429 from Contemporary.  Mapquest will route you otherwise on a single lane rd.

Turn rt out of cont. parking onto world dr.
Turn rt onto center dr. After crossing train tracks
Turn rt onto reams rd(mapquest wants you to turn left here)
Go to 2nd roundabout and turn at 1st rt
Turn rt onto winter garden Vineland rd.
Turn rt onto 429
Beyond that I think it's 301 then 75 but I would clarify this part via map

Hope this helps!*


----------



## DisDreaming4116

We are driving to WDW from SE Wisconsin for the first time this August after friends of ours have been doing it for the past 5 years.  I enjoy and appreciate all the ideas people have thrown out there for the long drive with kids.  We've played "spot the out-of-state license plate game" before but can't wait to do a bingo game of it.


----------



## Skippyboo

For anyone that has to go through Atlanta. The repairs to I-85 where the bridge collapsed are finished. It's all open again which will help the traffic on 285 which is the bypass around Atlanta.


----------



## Arey

Hello. We are planning on taking our first trip in 4 weeks. My DH just sprung it on me that now he would like to leave a day early when he gets out of work at 5pm. We would be leaving from San Antonio. Would stopping in Baton Rouge be a good stop? I'm a horrible night driver but could stay up to about midnight. We will be taking our kiddos 6 & 2yrs old.


----------



## Skippyboo

Be careful on I10 in Louisiana. There are long sections that go over the swamps so you just can't pull off.


----------



## my2lovedisney

Hi everyone! I posted a new thread in Transportation prior to finding this one. However, we are driving for the first time in August! Usually we fly but my husband refuses to ever get on a plane again . We are coming from MD. I am more anxious to drive than to fly. We have two kids who fight in the car.. I 95 makes me a nervous wreck..but if I want to go to Disney, seems I have no choice. Is it really so terrible? I'm contemplating driving straight through and not stopping but I want opinions on what has worked best for others. Any advice/tips would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Skippyboo

Could you maybe take I 81 through VA, pick up I77 through NC then take I85 through Atlanta to I75 which is a straight shot through to the Fla Turnpike? I 85 meets I95 by Richmond, Va. You could also pick it up there. That would lessen the time on I95.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Arey said:


> Hello. We are planning on taking our first trip in 4 weeks. My DH just sprung it on me that now he would like to leave a day early when he gets out of work at 5pm. We would be leaving from San Antonio. Would stopping in Baton Rouge be a good stop? I'm a horrible night driver but could stay up to about midnight. We will be taking our kiddos 6 & 2yrs old.




If you can make it past Baton Rouge to Gonzales there are quite a few nice and new hotels right next to the interstate (I live here). I'm happy to help if you have any questions about staying in the area


----------



## jaminmd

my2lovedisney said:


> Hi everyone! I posted a new thread in Transportation prior to finding this one. However, we are driving for the first time in August! Usually we fly but my husband refuses to ever get on a plane again . We are coming from MD. I am more anxious to drive than to fly. We have two kids who fight in the car.. I 95 makes me a nervous wreck..but if I want to go to Disney, seems I have no choice. Is it really so terrible? I'm contemplating driving straight through and not stopping but I want opinions on what has worked best for others. Any advice/tips would be appreciated! Thanks!



We live in MD, too, and have driven several times because we take our dogs on vacation with us.  The last time was three years ago but we will be on our way again this year.  Here are my thoughts:

Not sure what part of MD you're in but we are 30 min outside of DC.  Leave around midnight if you can.  Leaving at 0400 -too much traffic already.  Leave at 1000 - too much traffic already.  It's always a dang parking lot from DC to Fredericksburg.

In NC & SC, I-95 is a two lane highway.  Seriously.  That's always where we hit it.  We've been stopped on the highway for hours due to accidents.  It's great if it doesn't happen but plan for it, just in case.  Meaning - don't wait until the last minute to pee.  One poor woman had to run for the woods...

It's harder on the way home, because you have nothing to look forward to.

Do you want to do a straight shot or break it into two days?  If you go the two day route, stop in SC overnight.  You can get nice hotels for $70 night that include a nice breakfast.  Maybe even cheaper hotels but I always have to find German shepherd friendly ones.

We usually plan on it taking 16 hours due to traffic and stops.  It's nice if it's shorter but I am a pessimist, having done the drive so many times already, so I average the longer time.

Now, the good part ... YOU'RE GOING TO DISNEY!!!!!  It's all good.  Have a safe trip and an excellent time!!


----------



## my2lovedisney

jaminmd said:


> We live in MD, too, and have driven several times because we take our dogs on vacation with us.  The last time was three years ago but we will be on our way again this year.  Here are my thoughts:
> 
> Not sure what part of MD you're in but we are 30 min outside of DC.  Leave around midnight if you can.  Leaving at 0400 -too much traffic already.  Leave at 1000 - too much traffic already.  It's always a dang parking lot from DC to Fredericksburg.
> 
> In NC & SC, I-95 is a two lane highway.  Seriously.  That's always where we hit it.  We've been stopped on the highway for hours due to accidents.  It's great if it doesn't happen but plan for it, just in case.  Meaning - don't wait until the last minute to pee.  One poor woman had to run for the woods...
> 
> It's harder on the way home, because you have nothing to look forward to.
> 
> Do you want to do a straight shot or break it into two days?  If you go the two day route, stop in SC overnight.  You can get nice hotels for $70 night that include a nice breakfast.  Maybe even cheaper hotels but I always have to find German shepherd friendly ones.
> 
> We usually plan on it taking 16 hours due to traffic and stops.  It's nice if it's shorter but I am a pessimist, having done the drive so many times already, so I average the longer time.
> 
> Now, the good part ... YOU'RE GOING TO DISNEY!!!!!  It's all good.  Have a safe trip and an excellent time!!



Hi! I am in Harco, so about 30 mins north of Baltimore County. My plan was to leave at 4 am. But, you're saying not to leave then bc DC traffic is already heavy?! I want to do a straight shot through, but have two kids (10 and 6) so I don't know how reasonable that is. Should I leave around 9pm or 8 pm and then plan to stop in SC and stay overnight?


----------



## jaminmd

my2lovedisney said:


> Hi! I am in Harco, so about 30 mins north of Baltimore County. My plan was to leave at 4 am. But, you're saying not to leave then bc DC traffic is already heavy?! I want to do a straight shot through, but have two kids (10 and 6) so I don't know how reasonable that is. Should I leave around 9pm or 8 pm and then plan to stop in SC and stay overnight?



Hi there.  we are in Howard County & DH used to work in DC.  He retired in the fall and we've driven through there at all hours of the day and night.

At four am, you'd think the traffic would still be light but it's not.  You have early commuters, then also have to account for construction.  If you leave your a area at 0400, you're going to hit rush hour - because you're driving towards DC along with thousands of others trying to beat the rush.

Are you planning to take the 495 beltway or drive down 295 through DC to continue onto 95?  I'm not sure where construction is going on right now but we ALWAYS have construction here.

If you can do the straight shot, I'd do it.  You're probably an hour north of me, so you'd want to leave around 9pm (2100) - if you and your DH can alternate the sleeping/driving, that is.

Also, the area between DC & Fredericksburg, VA, no matter when we hit, has perpetual traffic.  Later in the night has been better for us. 

It might be helpful to make a specific post for Northern Virginia & maybe folks who live there & travel it daily can be helpful, too.

I'm too neurotic to break it into two days to get down there - I'm too amped up and excited.  We've done that twice because of the dogs and it was DH's idea, but to me, it dragged on too long.

I wish my dogs could fly with us but at 100 lbs. each, they can't fit under the seat, LOL.  I love it when someone stays home to watch them so we can fly.


----------



## my2lovedisney

jaminmd said:


> Hi there.  we are in Howard County & DH used to work in DC.  He retired in the fall and we've driven through there at all hours of the day and night.
> 
> At four am, you'd think the traffic would still be light but it's not.  You have early commuters, then also have to account for construction.  If you leave your a area at 0400, you're going to hit rush hour - because you're driving towards DC along with thousands of others trying to beat the rush.
> 
> Are you planning to take the 495 beltway or drive down 295 through DC to continue onto 95?  I'm not sure where construction is going on right now but we ALWAYS have construction here.
> 
> If you can do the straight shot, I'd do it.  You're probably an hour north of me, so you'd want to leave around 9pm (2100) - if you and your DH can alternate the sleeping/driving, that is.
> 
> Also, the area between DC & Fredericksburg, VA, no matter when we hit, has perpetual traffic.  Later in the night has been better for us.
> 
> It might be helpful to make a specific post for Northern Virginia & maybe folks who live there & travel it daily can be helpful, too.
> 
> I'm too neurotic to break it into two days to get down there - I'm too amped up and excited.  We've done that twice because of the dogs and it was DH's idea, but to me, it dragged on too long.
> 
> I wish my dogs could fly with us but at 100 lbs. each, they can't fit under the seat, LOL.  I love it when someone stays home to watch them so we can fly.



I'm thinking 295? According to my mapquest app when I put the address for the hotel in, that is the route it takes me. I know there's others. I will make a post or search for one on VA travelers! Thanks


----------



## Monima

We will be driving from IL in Sept. Planning to leave no later then 4pm. 3 adults, all can drive, one 11yr old. 
Planning on driving through, since we have 3 drivers, but stop for dinner, breakfast and lunch.
Anyone here have any experience driving from IL ?


----------



## Antaniasmom

This will be our 3rd straight year driving to Florida, We come from Connecticut on I 84 and go wherever the GPS takes us on the way down !  Lol...anyhow both times we have made it to Georgia on the first night.  Last year we left on Saturday morning at 5 am and we went thru all the traffic without a problem.  Not until we hit Virginia was it kind of a mess but I think there was an accident.  Anyhow we arrived in Richmond Hill Georgia at 8:30 p.m. Last year my daughter was 10 years old and is quiet as a mouse so I cannot relate to traveling with 2 children in the back.  Good Luck and just be determined and stop as few times as possible.  Make sure the kids have plenty of activities to keep them quiet *make sure they have their OWN things, not having to share will make it easier* (I know this from childhood trips with my unbearable sister)

---From a seasoned WDW trip driver (last year I was the only one who drove, BOTH WAYS and am a woman to boot!!)  Sorry too much padding myself on the back hahah


----------



## Antaniasmom

One tip that will make you not have to stop is to pack a small cooler with snacks, lunch, drinks.  We have never stopped for lunch because of my cooler packing.  Also light breakfast items can be packed as well so this eliminates 2 stops.  I am so much like my father in that I only stop to fill the gas tank, bathroom breaks are taken at this time so I make sure we always stop at a service plaza.  We eat dinner once we have arrived at our hotel for the night.  Not saying this works for all but it has definitely proved successful for our family.


----------



## Bbguy5

Monima said:


> We will be driving from IL in Sept. Planning to leave no later then 4pm. 3 adults, all can drive, one 11yr old.
> Planning on driving through, since we have 3 drivers, but stop for dinner, breakfast and lunch.
> Anyone here have any experience driving from IL ?




 Driven twice  in the last year and going again in November from Northen il.  Tips:

Between Atlanta and Valdosta there isn't much.

You'll be going into the mountains at night so make sure your driver is awake.

Get gas around Indy, and then again in Chattanooga, or just before mountains.  

Chattanooga is about 10-12 hours depending on stops. Get gas there before crossing the border. Otherwise you're getting gas in Atlanta. 

Atlanta to Valdosta is boring.


----------



## Monima

Bbguy5 said:


> Driven twice  in the last year and going again in November from Northen il.  Tips:
> 
> Between Atlanta and Valdosta there isn't much.
> 
> You'll be going into the mountains at night so make sure your driver is awake.
> 
> Get gas around Indy, and then again in Chattanooga, or just before mountains.
> 
> Chattanooga is about 10-12 hours depending on stops. Get gas there before crossing the border. Otherwise you're getting gas in Atlanta.
> 
> Atlanta to Valdosta is boring.



Thank you so much.


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

Bbguy5 said:


> Driven twice  in the last year and going again in November from Northen il.  Tips:
> 
> Between Atlanta and Valdosta there isn't much.
> 
> You'll be going into the mountains at night so make sure your driver is awake.
> 
> Get gas around Indy, and then again in Chattanooga, or just before mountains.
> 
> Chattanooga is about 10-12 hours depending on stops. Get gas there before crossing the border. Otherwise you're getting gas in Atlanta.
> 
> Atlanta to Valdosta is boring.



Seconding that Atlanta to Valdosta is painfully boring. Also had to comment just to say I live in Chattanooga! You don't see it pop up much in conversations, so whenever I spot it I feel compelled to say something.


----------



## BeerMe

Since 1995 we have made 50+ trips - I've actually counted 56 but it may actually be more.  Of those trips we only drove THREE time.  The rest we flew.  Until recently (when we were still working) we flew because it saved time on vacation.  Recently we have made a few trips of 2-3 months duration and renting a car for that long made no sense.  Our drive is 1,250 miles one way.  Flying is much easier and we have lots of airline points on Southwest.  It works for us.


----------



## LaneOT

Hello All!

We'll be driving for the first time from NYC to WDW!!  We rented a large SUV for 5 of us, and are planning to drive through the night, as we have 3 drivers!  We'll be leaving at around 11/12 midday, which means chances are by Washington, rush hour traffic should be just starting.  

Any news on EZ Pass and Florida ?


----------



## Bbguy5

Nope, still can't use ez pass in Florida.  You can pay the tolls you blow by calling (and I'm sure you can online as well).


----------



## wdwchamp

We are planning to drive for the first time from Indianapolis in October.  We are planning to leave around 7:00 am on a Saturday.   We intend to stop in Knoxville for lunch and stay overnight in Macon, GA before getting underway to Animal Kingdom lodge.   How is the traffic around Atlanta during supper time on a Saturday?


----------



## Bbguy5

wdwchamp said:


> We are planning to drive for the first time from Indianapolis in October.  We are planning to leave around 7:00 am on a Saturday.   We intend to stop in Knoxville for lunch and stay overnight in Macon, GA before getting underway to Animal Kingdom lodge.   How is the traffic around Atlanta during supper time on a Saturday?



Saturday night will be fine.  Moderate traffic.  You sure about Macon?  If you take 475 bypass there's only two hotels.  All others are a little out of the way on 75.




MyrddinEmrys said:


> Seconding that Atlanta to Valdosta is painfully boring. Also had to comment just to say I live in Chattanooga! You don't see it pop up much in conversations, so whenever I spot it I feel compelled to say something.



We stop at the embassy suites by Hamilton place.  Was excited to see mellow mushroom there on our first trip.  Too bad they burned our pizza.


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

Bbguy5 said:


> We stop at the embassy suites by Hamilton place.  Was excited to see mellow mushroom there on our first trip.  Too bad they burned our pizza.



Awesome! That's literally a 5 minute drive from my house. Maybe 10 minutes around the holidays when traffic is insane. That sucks about the pizza. Burnt pizza is just sad. I think our downtown Mellow Mushroom is better, but it's smaller so it's a little more cramped and noisy. However, you can walk to the aquarium and the IMAX from it, and there's Ben and Jerry's about 2-3 doors down. Not too shabby. Chattanooga has come a long way in the last 10 years. I'm always encouraging people to come check it out when they have time. There's a lot of fun things to do if you ask the locals for advice. That's generally what I do when I travel anywhere. The locals know all the best spots.


----------



## Antaniasmom

LaneOT said:


> Hello All!
> 
> We'll be driving for the first time from NYC to WDW!!  We rented a large SUV for 5 of us, and are planning to drive through the night, as we have 3 drivers!  We'll be leaving at around 11/12 midday, which means chances are by Washington, rush hour traffic should be just starting.
> 
> Any news on EZ Pass and Florida ?



We just came back from our WDW trip from CT to FL (3rd year in a row) and we have a Massdot transponder so we took 95 all the way down, we never hit a toll in FL so you won't have to worry.  Have a safe trip!!  P.S.  May I suggest leaving at midnight?  We always were against the idea but we did it this last time and it was AWESOME plus we cut at least an hour off our travel time.  From CT to Richmond Hill GA was 14.5 hours.


----------



## Simon Malke

Looking to see if anybody can help. We will be checking into Disney on Sunday and live in PA (Philly area). We were thinking of leaving PA(Philly area) around 3am and driving till Saturday dinner time (6ishpm) hopefully in Georgia or the tip of FL and spending the night. Then the next time get up bright and early around 7am and driving the last leg to WDW.

Would anybody with past experience be able to tell if this plan would work or would we get to WDW during Saturday at some point and be without a hotel room till Sunday.

This is our first drive to WDW, it will be my wife, our 2.5 year old daughter and myself. We are driving because after our 5 days T WDW, we have a 2 night stay at Disney Vero Beach, so a car is necessary. I just want to be able to get WDW on Sunday around 10-12am so we can enjoy the pool for the first day before hitting the parks the following days.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bbguy5

you know you're 2 year old best (my 2.5 DD is getting the terrible two's and likes something one minute, then hates it the next), so only you know the mood of your child.

I'd shoot for Savannah,GA.  It'd be about 12 hours factoring stops for gas, food, bathroom.  If you hit the tip of Florida, it's almost silly to stop (whats another 2-3 hours?)


----------



## Antaniasmom

You definitely need to look at Google maps and figure out drive time estimates (add time for gas, food bathroom breaks) and set a goal.  Bbguy is right Savannan is a good place to stop but hotels book quickly so if you are leaving this week, I would figure out exactly where you are stopping and book hotel now so you don't have to worry that night. We have driven 3 years in a row and have always stayed 1st night in Savannah/Richmond Hill GA area every time.  From there it only takes about 4-5 hours to Disney so you won't need to leave quite as early the next morning, keep in mind your check in time for WDW hotel.  Hotels usually do not allow check in until 3 or 4 pm.


----------



## Simon Malke

I should of been a little more clear, we aren't traveling till the last week of August, so we have some time to book a hotel.  Also our daughter does really well in the car, she just needs a pit stop after about 5hrs to stretch her legs from the car seat.  I mapped Savannah from our location and it about 11hr straight through, so with the additional spots for gas, bathroom breaks, snacks and traffic , I figure an additional 1-1.5hrs.  It seems like if we leave PA (Philly) around 5am, it should put us in Savannah around 5-6pm factoring in stops, which at that point from every ones comments its a quick 4-5 hour drive to Disney. 

Does anybody had a favorite hotel they like to stay at in the Savannah area? Not looking for any thrills, just want clean and reasonable priced.  Exit 94 on I-95 looks like it has a good selection of hotels right off the exit, current they are priced between $70-$140. 

Again, thanks for reading.


----------



## Antaniasmom

Sounds like you have a very agreeable DD which we have as well  , which makes traveling so much easier ! We have stayed at Country Inn and Suites off 95 near the airport which is nice.  We have also stayed at Super 8 in Richmond Hill which served us just fine as a cheaper option.  This last time we stayed at Dogwood Inn & Suites Richmond Hill which is also another cheap option which was fine as well for one nights stay.  We got a decent deal on Expedia.  Otherwise if you would like Country Inn & Suites sometimes you can get a better rate by signing up on the Country Inn and Suites website.


----------



## bluezy

Simon Malke said:


> Looking to see if anybody can help. We will be checking into Disney on Sunday and live in PA (Philly area). We were thinking of leaving PA(Philly area) around 3am and driving till Saturday dinner time (6ishpm) hopefully in Georgia or the tip of FL and spending the night. Then the next time get up bright and early around 7am and driving the last leg to WDW.
> 
> Would anybody with past experience be able to tell if this plan would work or would we get to WDW during Saturday at some point and be without a hotel room till Sunday.
> 
> This is our first drive to WDW, it will be my wife, our 2.5 year old daughter and myself. We are driving because after our 5 days T WDW, we have a 2 night stay at Disney Vero Beach, so a car is necessary. I just want to be able to get WDW on Sunday around 10-12am so we can enjoy the pool for the first day before hitting the parks the following days.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I think your plan is doable.  We have made this drive numerous times.  And we typically check in at Disney on a Sunday as well.  Our total drive is 16 hours not including stops for gas, breaks, & meals.  We usually leave about 5:00 a.m. (or a little earlier if everyone is up and ready to go) on a Saturday morning and drive to Port Wentworth/Savannah, GA the first day.  We typically arrive at the hotel by 7:00ish.  During the drive we usually stop every 2 hours for a break and we take time for a nice lunch (usually at Cracker Barrel).  Sunday morning we eat breakfast at the hotel and hit the road by 8:00 which gets us to Disney World around noon.  I always indicate our expected arrival time at Disney during online check-in and our room is almost always ready before we even get there.  Last year I said we would arrive at 10:00 (we split the drive over 3 days that trip) and got the text around 9:30  that our room wasn't ready yet.  We were running a little behind schedule and were still about an hour away when we got the text so we stopped at Walmart to pick up some water and snacks and waste a little time.  We got to Disney a little before noon and got the text that our room was ready as we pulled in the parking lot.

Sometimes we book a room for the drive ahead of time but always with the option to cancel by 5:00 with no penalty.  Sometimes we just drive until we're tired and then pull into a parking lot at the nearest exit with a bunch of hotels and book a room through Expedia or something similar.  We don't like to be completely tied to a reservation as we never know for sure where we're going to stop for the night -- though it always ends up being Port Wentworth on a 2-day drive.  Some trips we do a 3-day drive -- leaving late one morning (10:00ish) and drive for about 6 hours that day.  The second day we'll drive about 8 hours (not including breaks/meals).  And the last day we only have about a 2 hour drive to Disney.  I prefer the 3 day drive but that doesn't always work out for us.  The 2-day drive is fine and we don't find it to be exhausting since we get a good night's sleep at the hotel during the drive down.

My unsolicited advice:  Make sure to pack a separate bag with the things you'll need for the overnight stay during the drive.  On our first driving trip, it never occurred to me to do that.  We were doing a 3-day drive that trip which meant 2 hotel stays along the way.   After lugging all of our bags (4 people on that trip) in to the hotel that first night, it became very clear that I had made a mistake.  I spent a few minutes that night rearranging things so that the next night we only had to take 2 bags (one with clothing, one with bathroom items) in to the hotel.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

Simon Malke said:


> Looking to see if anybody can help. We will be checking into Disney on Sunday and live in PA (Philly area). We were thinking of leaving PA(Philly area) around 3am and driving till Saturday dinner time (6ishpm) hopefully in Georgia or the tip of FL and spending the night. Then the next time get up bright and early around 7am and driving the last leg to WDW.
> 
> Would anybody with past experience be able to tell if this plan would work or would we get to WDW during Saturday at some point and be without a hotel room till Sunday.
> 
> This is our first drive to WDW, it will be my wife, our 2.5 year old daughter and myself. We are driving because after our 5 days T WDW, we have a 2 night stay at Disney Vero Beach, so a car is necessary. I just want to be able to get WDW on Sunday around 10-12am so we can enjoy the pool for the first day before hitting the parks the following days.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



My family used to make the trek from NJ (Newark area) to FL (Naples) in about 23 1/2 hours.  I can't give advice on where to stop (it's been years since we made the trip), but I can tell you about how long it took to go through each state along the way.  We used to take the NJ Turnpike down to Delaware, then I-95 all the way down to FL. We made stops for restrooms, and for gas, but usually ate in the car (my mother packed sandwiches).  This is back when the national speed limit was 55mph, but my father had a lead foot, if you know what I mean.  Also, these trips were before EZ-pass, so stopping for tolls in NJ, Delaware, MD, VA, and North FL.  I don't remember any tolls along I-95 in the Carolinas or Georgia back then.

Anyways, approximate state driving times were:

Delaware -- 15 minutes
Maryland -- 2 hours (took tunnel through Baltimore - didn't matter which one, times worked out about the same.  Also always took eastern side of DC beltway)
Virginia -- 3 hours
North Carolina -- 3 hours
South Carolina -- 3 hours
Georgia -- 2 hours
Florida was 6 1/2 hours to Naples, so about 3 hours to Orlando.  I don't remember our route around Jacksonville, only that at the time, we had to pay to go over the toll bridges.  To the best of my knowledge the tolls have been taken out for a long time up there now.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Simon Malke said:


> Looking to see if anybody can help. We will be checking into Disney on Sunday and live in PA (Philly area). We were thinking of leaving PA(Philly area) around 3am and driving till Saturday dinner time (6ishpm) hopefully in Georgia or the tip of FL and spending the night. Then the next time get up bright and early around 7am and driving the last leg to WDW.
> 
> Would anybody with past experience be able to tell if this plan would work or would we get to WDW during Saturday at some point and be without a hotel room till Sunday.
> 
> This is our first drive to WDW, it will be my wife, our 2.5 year old daughter and myself. We are driving because after our 5 days T WDW, we have a 2 night stay at Disney Vero Beach, so a car is necessary. I just want to be able to get WDW on Sunday around 10-12am so we can enjoy the pool for the first day before hitting the parks the following days.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



I have done this exact thing on multiple occasions driving from South Jersey. I stayed in Savannah, Georgie the first time, but found I preferred staying in Jacksonville, FL much better because I had less of a drive the next day.


----------



## ForeverDisney6793

Simon Malke said:


> I should of been a little more clear, we aren't traveling till the last week of August, so we have some time to book a hotel.  Also our daughter does really well in the car, she just needs a pit stop after about 5hrs to stretch her legs from the car seat.  I mapped Savannah from our location and it about 11hr straight through, so with the additional spots for gas, bathroom breaks, snacks and traffic , I figure an additional 1-1.5hrs.  It seems like if we leave PA (Philly) around 5am, it should put us in Savannah around 5-6pm factoring in stops, which at that point from every ones comments its a quick 4-5 hour drive to Disney.
> 
> Does anybody had a favorite hotel they like to stay at in the Savannah area? Not looking for any thrills, just want clean and reasonable priced.  Exit 94 on I-95 looks like it has a good selection of hotels right off the exit, current they are priced between $70-$140.
> 
> Again, thanks for reading.



When we stayed in Savannah we stayed at the Hampton Inn & Suites Savannah. It is right off of I-95 and very nice. We were a group of 4 adults and 1 child (14 years).


----------



## SL6827

MyrddinEmrys said:


> Seconding that Atlanta to Valdosta is painfully boring. Also had to comment just to say I live in Chattanooga! You don't see it pop up much in conversations, so whenever I spot it I feel compelled to say something.


Live about 35 minutes south of you.


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

SL6827 said:


> Live about 35 minutes south of you.



Awesome. Hi neighbor!  
Assuming you're in GA, that's gotta be somewhere around Tunnel Hill and Dalton area right?


----------



## SL6827

MyrddinEmrys said:


> Awesome. Hi neighbor!
> Assuming you're in GA, that's gotta be somewhere around Tunnel Hill and Dalton area right?


Lafayette


----------



## MyrddinEmrys

SL6827 said:


> Lafayette



You know, I don't think I've ever been to Lafayette before. Maybe when I was younger with my dad. I live about 5-10 minutes drive from I-75 so if I go to GA it's usually down that way heading to Atlanta or Savannah.


----------



## SL6827

MyrddinEmrys said:


> You know, I don't think I've ever been to Lafayette before. Maybe when I was younger with my dad. I live about 5-10 minutes drive from I-75 so if I go to GA it's usually down that way heading to Atlanta or Savannah.


Your not missing much!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

My husband and I are driving down to WDW from Houston, TX in Early September.  Would like to stop in Florida for the night, as soon as it turns to Eastern Time.  Any recommendations for easy on and off the highway with free breakfast?  First choice would be in the Marriott family but will entertain all suggestions.  Also, any tips for those that do this drive regularly? Thank you!


----------



## trishie30

Hi, we're planning our trip for next month and considering driving a new route this time.  We're in central NJ and we typically take the NJ Turnpike/95 all the way down, but we're thinking of going out to 81 and taking that down to 77, then picking up 95 down south.  Anyone from Central Jersey done that route in the past?  Pros and cons?

Thanks!


----------



## mas2172

lovetotraveltx said:


> My husband and I are driving down to WDW from Houston, TX in Early September.  Would like to stop in Florida for the night, as soon as it turns to Eastern Time.  Any recommendations for easy on and off the highway with free breakfast?  First choice would be in the Marriott family but will entertain all suggestions.  Also, any tips for those that do this drive regularly? Thank you!



I have driven to WDW from Texas many times and have found that an overnight stay in Tallahassee works best for our family. It's a short 4 hour drive to WDW the next morning. There are numerous places to stay and eat in Tallahassee. As far as Marriott properties along I-10: there is a Fairfield Inn and Suites at exit 199 (Monroe St) and a Courtyard and Residence Inn at exit 203 (Thomasville Rd). We like to stay a little further down I-10 at the Staybridge Suites at exit 209B. It's located just outside of town and find less traffic and noise there. Safe travels.


----------



## Frankie Nova




----------



## Frankie Nova

Frankie Nova said:


>


can wait


----------



## lovetotraveltx

mas2172 said:


> I have driven to WDW from Texas many times and have found that an overnight stay in Tallahassee works best for our family. It's a short 4 hour drive to WDW the next morning. There are numerous places to stay and eat in Tallahassee. As far as Marriott properties along I-10: there is a Fairfield Inn and Suites at exit 199 (Monroe St) and a Courtyard and Residence Inn at exit 203 (Thomasville Rd). We like to stay a little further down I-10 at the Staybridge Suites at exit 209B. It's located just outside of town and find less traffic and noise there. Safe travels.



Thank you!  Have you ever stayed at or seen the Residence inn at exit 203, Raymond Diehl Road?  Looks like there are quite a few casual restaurants right near there!


----------



## lovetotraveltx

OK, booked the Residence Inn Tallahassee North/I-10 Capital Circle. It's at exit 203, Raymond Diehl road. Thank you all for your help! Anybody, stay there or near there that can suggest dinner?


----------



## mas2172

lovetotraveltx said:


> OK, booked the Residence Inn Tallahassee North/I-10 Capital Circle. It's at exit 203, Raymond Diehl road. Thank you all for your help! Anybody, stay there or near there that can suggest dinner?



Glad you were able to find a place. I have not stayed there so I wouldn't be able to comment on it.


----------



## deedeew80

Hi all! Thinking of driving to WDW the end of August next year. We will be coming from NJ, right across from Philadelphia. Where is the best place to stop to spend the night? What time is a good time to leave? I have heard people leaving in the middle of the night or waiting until late afternoon. We plan on leaving on a Sunday, spending the night somewhere, arriving in Florida on Monday at some point and spending the night with family in Orlando. We would check in on Tuesday. TIA!


----------



## deedeew80

Just wanted to bump this thread to see if I get any feedback from above!


----------



## Bbguy5

deedeew80 said:


> Just wanted to bump this thread to see if I get any feedback from above!



I'd shoot for Savannah, ga


----------



## bluezy

deedeew80 said:


> Hi all! Thinking of driving to WDW the end of August next year. We will be coming from NJ, right across from Philadelphia. Where is the best place to stop to spend the night? What time is a good time to leave? I have heard people leaving in the middle of the night or waiting until late afternoon. We plan on leaving on a Sunday, spending the night somewhere, arriving in Florida on Monday at some point and spending the night with family in Orlando. We would check in on Tuesday. TIA!



We've made that trip numerous times.  We're about an hour NW of Philly.  What works for us (because our kids have always been great travelers) is to leave around 5:00 a.m.  We drive to Savannah, GA (the Port Wentworth exit) and spend the night there.  We stop several times along the way for lunch (usually just get pizza delivered to the room for dinner), gas, and bathroom breaks.  We usually make it to Savannah by about 7:00 depending on how many stops we've made along the way and how long we lingered at lunch.  We can get a good night's sleep and be up and ready to hit the road by 8:00 the next morning.  It's about a 4 hour drive to Orlando from there (including a stop at the Florida Welcome Center for orange juice and Disney brochures).


----------



## lovetotraveltx

Has anyone stayed here or near here?  If so, any easy dinner suggestions, maybe on the late side? Thank you! 
Residence Inn Tallahassee North/I-10 Capital Circle. It's at exit 203, Raymond Diehl road


----------



## MikeF;NJ

lovetotraveltx said:


> Has anyone stayed here or near here?  If so, any easy dinner suggestions, maybe on the late side? Thank you!
> Residence Inn Tallahassee North/I-10 Capital Circle. It's at exit 203, Raymond Diehl road


How late is "on the late side"?  

I haven't been to Tallahassee since my sister went to FSU (early 1990s).  According to Google Maps, the closest restaurant to your hotel is an Outback Steakhouse, but it says it closes between 9:30 and 11:00 every night.  Also nearby are a TGI Fridays that closes at 2 AM nightly, and for fast food, McDonalds or Steak and Shake. 

Check out Google Maps... there's a bunch more in the general area.


----------



## Thom72

bluezy said:


> We've made that trip numerous times.  We're about an hour NW of Philly.  What works for us (because our kids have always been great travelers) is to leave around 5:00 a.m.  We drive to Savannah, GA (the Port Wentworth exit) and spend the night there.  We stop several times along the way for lunch (usually just get pizza delivered to the room for dinner), gas, and bathroom breaks.  We usually make it to Savannah by about 7:00 depending on how many stops we've made along the way and how long we lingered at lunch.  We can get a good night's sleep and be up and ready to hit the road by 8:00 the next morning.  It's about a 4 hour drive to Orlando from there (including a stop at the Florida Welcome Center for orange juice and Disney brochures).



I couldn't agree more with you, I drive from Baltimore and always stop at Savannah for the night. Plenty of hotels always competing with each other for the low rates to get the I-95 traveler.  We eat at Cracker Barrell and it's a quick 4-hour drive waiting for the young ones to see the first Disney Billboard!


----------



## LilyWDW

So in May my best friend and I are driving from Indianapolis. We will be stopping in Valdosta, GA on the way down and then heading to Disney the next morning. So about 12 hours on day one and 3 hours on day two (though we are mentally adding time on that day one trip to account for bathroom and stretching breaks). Day one will be a long trip (starting out at 4 or 5 AM). What sort of snacks/meals do you all bring with you? We would rather not stop for food if at all possible or at least for the majority of the trip (so can grab fast food for lunch and will for sure get dinner when we arrive at the hotel area). Thanks!


----------



## jjjones325

LilyWDW said:


> So in May my best friend and I are driving from Indianapolis. We will be stopping in Valdosta, GA on the way down and then heading to Disney the next morning. So about 12 hours on day one and 3 hours on day two (though we are mentally adding time on that day one trip to account for bathroom and stretching breaks). Day one will be a long trip (starting out at 4 or 5 AM). What sort of snacks/meals do you all bring with you? We would rather not stop for food if at all possible or at least for the majority of the trip (so can grab fast food for lunch and will for sure get dinner when we arrive at the hotel area). Thanks!



My family likes to bring along those peanut butter filled pretzels as they are usually pretty filling.  DW swears by bananas, too, as she feels it's environmental to throw out the peeling and returning it to nature while going 76 MPH down I95.  Once either she didn't throw it far enough or the wind hit it or something, but the next gas stop we noticed it was still clinginig to the back door.


----------



## gratefulfred

deedeew80 said:


> Hi all! Thinking of driving to WDW the end of August next year. We will be coming from NJ, right across from Philadelphia. Where is the best place to stop to spend the night? What time is a good time to leave? I have heard people leaving in the middle of the night or waiting until late afternoon. We plan on leaving on a Sunday, spending the night somewhere, arriving in Florida on Monday at some point and spending the night with family in Orlando. We would check in on Tuesday. TIA!


I'm from the philly suburbs (bucks county) and I leave this Friday right at rush hour, waiting for my daughters school day to end. I'm not looking forward to traffic between Philadelphia and D.C. at that time but we are going to stop at some point get a place and finish the drive on Saturday. We don't check in to the poly till Sunday so we have a little extra time, but I would like to be in Orlando Saturday night. If I remember I'll update


----------



## deedeew80

gratefulfred said:


> I'm from the philly suburbs (bucks county) and I leave this Friday right at rush hour, waiting for my daughters school day to end. I'm not looking forward to traffic between Philadelphia and D.C. at that time but we are going to stop at some point get a place and finish the drive on Saturday. We don't check in to the poly till Sunday so we have a little extra time, but I would like to be in Orlando Saturday night. If I remember I'll update



Yes, please update when you can! Have a safe trip!!


----------



## mckennarose

gratefulfred said:


> I'm from the philly suburbs (bucks county) and I leave this Friday right at rush hour, waiting for my daughters school day to end. I'm not looking forward to traffic between Philadelphia and D.C. at that time but we are going to stop at some point get a place and finish the drive on Saturday. We don't check in to the poly till Sunday so we have a little extra time, but I would like to be in Orlando Saturday night. If I remember I'll update


Have a safe trip!  I am a little farther north than you are and I know what you mean about the traffic between Philly and DC.  We avoid it at all costs and usually jump on I-95 below DC . You might want to keep an eye on the I-95 exit guide for exits that are closed on your way down . I know that I saw a few in Georgia that were still closed today.


----------



## JoCoSelma

We plan on taking a 2 day beach break in Daytona Beach in October before visiting the mouse!


----------



## gratefulfred

deedeew80 said:


> Yes, please update when you can! Have a safe trip!!


Ok so we started driving at 4:40 pm on Friday and drove till 1 am and stopped for the night we made it to Wilson North Carolina. Let's see how we do tomorrow.


----------



## deedeew80

gratefulfred said:


> Ok so we started driving at 4:40 pm on Friday and drove till 1 am and stopped for the night we made it to Wilson North Carolina. Let's see how we do tomorrow.



Sounds like you are making good time!! Hopefully you will make it there around the time you are anticipating! Safe travels!


----------



## bluezy

gratefulfred said:


> Ok so we started driving at 4:40 pm on Friday and drove till 1 am and stopped for the night we made it to Wilson North Carolina. Let's see how we do tomorrow.



How was the traffic between Philly & DC at that time of the day?  We always feel like once we're past Richmond, it's clear sailing but the traffic in Wilmington, Baltimore, DC, & Richmond can be horrendous at times (and non-existent at others).


----------



## gratefulfred

bluezy said:


> How was the traffic between Philly & DC at that time of the day?  We always feel like once we're past Richmond, it's clear sailing but the traffic in Wilmington, Baltimore, DC, & Richmond can be horrendous at times (and non-existent at others).


Between Philadelphia and Washington it was bad after that great nothing really slowed us down we got here around 7 o'clock last night and checked in to the poly this morning


----------



## gratefulfred

deedeew80 said:


> Sounds like you are making good time!! Hopefully you will make it there around the time you are anticipating! Safe travels!


Boo we are back home now, so we left the poly some where around 10:30 to 11:00 am on Saturday morning and drove straight through, we got home in a suburb just north of philly at 3:40 am on Sunday. It was a great trip


----------



## ParrotBill

LilyWDW said:


> So in May my best friend and I are driving from Indianapolis. ...  What sort of snacks/meals do you all bring with you? ...



We like to make sandwiches, like tuna or PB&J, and bring fruit, like tangerines, grapes or whatever is in season.  Cookies and candy for quick hit energy.  Most important is COLD drinks.  Good for fighting fatigue. Pack a cooler with ice and water, soda, juice.


----------



## Santa

LilyWDW said:


> So in May my best friend and I are driving from Indianapolis. We will be stopping in Valdosta, GA on the way down and then heading to Disney the next morning. So about 12 hours on day one and 3 hours on day two (though we are mentally adding time on that day one trip to account for bathroom and stretching breaks). Day one will be a long trip (starting out at 4 or 5 AM). What sort of snacks/meals do you all bring with you? We would rather not stop for food if at all possible or at least for the majority of the trip (so can grab fast food for lunch and will for sure get dinner when we arrive at the hotel area). Thanks!



We usually have Dew or Dr. Pepper, trail mix (dried fruit, nuts, M&M's. I like to mix the Tropical fruit & nut mixes.), peanut butter crackers or pretzels in the car. We stop at drive-thru places and eat there.


----------



## LilyWDW

ParrotBill said:


> We like to make sandwiches, like tuna or PB&J, and bring fruit, like tangerines, grapes or whatever is in season.  Cookies and candy for quick hit energy.  Most important is COLD drinks.  Good for fighting fatigue. Pack a cooler with ice and water, soda, juice.





Santa said:


> We usually have Dew or Dr. Pepper, trail mix (dried fruit, nuts, M&M's. I like to mix the Tropical fruit & nut mixes.), peanut butter crackers or pretzels in the car. We stop at drive-thru places and eat there.



Thank you both for your insight. We want to be sure to have enough food for the drive down since it is not a drive we are experienced with and don't want to risk getting into an area without many options (I have food allergies and restrictions so have a small set of fast food choices that are okay). We will be driving during breakfast and lunch, aiming to get into the hotel we are staying at overnight about 5 or 6 that evening. We already know where we will be eating that evening. We have a trip planning session in a couple weeks so can discuss it a bit more.


----------



## ParrotBill

Here's another few ideas for long trip planning.
1. I subscribe to "The Next Exit", an online database of businesses at each exit of the Interstate Road System.  I can easily look up rest areas, food, gas, drug stores etc. along my drive.  It's not very expensive for a year, just $10. They have a print book option too.
2. Use Google Maps and pick various intersections along your route - zoom in and take note of restaurants and gas stations.
3. Use Gas Buddy to find best priced gas but it's tricky to look ahead on your route. Look on a map to find the town names ahead and search by town name. Sometimes you zoom past the exit before you figure out the gas situation there!


----------



## Corey127

deedeew80 said:


> Hi all! Thinking of driving to WDW the end of August next year. We will be coming from NJ, right across from Philadelphia. Where is the best place to stop to spend the night? What time is a good time to leave? I have heard people leaving in the middle of the night or waiting until late afternoon. We plan on leaving on a Sunday, spending the night somewhere, arriving in Florida on Monday at some point and spending the night with family in Orlando. We would check in on Tuesday. TIA!




also thinking of driving from Gloucester County, NJ in August. I want to do a lot of night driving so it is when our two kids (6 and 2) will be asleep. DH doesn't want to drive at night.... ugh not sure what we are doing. But don't want to arrive exhausted either. I'm thinking maybe leave around 3 am on Thursday night and drive 12 hours to Charleston, SC and visit some family (but stay in a hotel) then leave around 7 am the next day (Friday) and arrive around 1 or 2.  We don't check in until Saturday but might stay off property on Friday. But, if you are adding in 2 hotel stays it's almost the cost of flying.....


----------



## bluezy

Corey127 said:


> also thinking of driving from Gloucester County, NJ in August. I want to do a lot of night driving so it is when our two kids (6 and 2) will be asleep. DH doesn't want to drive at night.... ugh not sure what we are doing. But don't want to arrive exhausted either. I'm thinking maybe leave around 3 am on Thursday night and drive 12 hours to Charleston, SC and visit some family (but stay in a hotel) then leave around 7 am the next day (Friday) and arrive around 1 or 2.  We don't check in until Saturday but might stay off property on Friday. But, if you are adding in 2 hotel stays it's almost the cost of flying.....



We have a 16 hour (without stops) drive to Disney from the Philly area.  We do something similar to what you're thinking about doing.  We leave around 5:00 a.m. and drive to Savannah, GA usually arriving by about 6 or 7:00.  We get dinner after checking in to the hotel there.  We get a good night's sleep and hit the road by 7:30-8:00 a.m. and we're usually parking our car at our resort by noon.  We spend a few hours at Epcot that day but don't over do it.  We once again get a good night's sleep and hit the ground running the next morning.  We also occasionally do a 2-night stay drive on the way down -- leaving home around 10-11:00 in the morning and driving 6 or 7 hours.  The next morning we try to be on the road by 8:00 and drive until we're about an hour or two away from Disney.  The next morning we go out for a nice big breakfast and then head to our resort by late morning.  It does add more cost if you're spending 2 nights on the road, but for us, it's still way cheaper than flying because we have 5 kids (though 2 of them are now adults and off on their own...but we're still a party of 5)  Whenever I think about flying, I start adding up all the "extra" costs associated with that (airport parking, baggage fees, etc.) and even for 5 of us we're looking at well over $1,200 to fly.  Driving (even with 2 hotel nights on the way down and 1 on the way home) has never cost us more than $800...and that was back when gas was over $4.00/gal.

I know you didn't ask, but if I was in your situation, if you didn't want to do a 2-night stay on the drive down, I'd leave early Friday morning and meet up with your family for dinner (assuming they're available) either at a restaurant or at someone's home.  Hang out with them for 2 hours over dinner and then continue driving to the Savannah area so you have a shorter drive in the morning.  You could still be in Savannah by 8 or 9:00 that night and get a good night's sleep before leaving around 8:00 in the morning and arrive at your resort around noon.


----------



## scrappydew

trishie30 said:


> Hi, we're planning our trip for next month and considering driving a new route this time.  We're in central NJ and we typically take the NJ Turnpike/95 all the way down, but we're thinking of going out to 81 and taking that down to 77, then picking up 95 down south.  Anyone from Central Jersey done that route in the past?  Pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks!



We are thinking of this route also.  I absolutely HATE the DC area; came through that way in March, and it was horrible!  With all the construction, express lanes, etc.  I do not do well with all the congestion (we are from a rural area with horse and buggies  ).  Does anyone have any experience?  On Mapquest, it looks to be about the same milage....


----------



## bluezy

scrappydew said:


> We are thinking of this route also.  I absolutely HATE the DC area; came through that way in March, and it was horrible!  With all the construction, express lanes, etc.  I do not do well with all the congestion (we are from a rural area with horse and buggies  ).  Does anyone have any experience?  On Mapquest, it looks to be about the same milage....



It will depend on where you're coming from.  We're in very rural SE PA (north of Philly) -- no "city" traffic around here, either.  To take the Route 81 route adds about 60 miles and an hour to our trip.  We just suck it up and follow I-95 the whole way (using the beltway around the cities).  We also take advantage of the HOV lanes and EZPass express lanes in the DC area which helps to keep us out of the heavy traffic.  We try to leave home by about 5:00 a.m. (or a little earlier if everyone has insomnia due to the excitement of leaving for DW) on a weekend so that we're through DC before traffic starts to build.  Ironically, we seem to have far less traffic coming through DC on the way home -- when we hit it around 9:00 on a weekday morning.  Just don't go through there at 4:00 on a Friday afternoon....

We've made the drive down I-95 seven times -- so in 14 trips through the DC area we've only had 2 times that we've lost more than about 15-20 minutes of time in that area (according to the estimated arrival time on our GPS/Waze/Etc.   Not worth adding an extra hour to our trip (not including any potential delays on that route) for us.  But we do know plenty of people around here who prefer to take the 81 route to avoid the traffic even though it adds more time and mileage to the trip.


----------



## scrappydew

bluezy said:


> It will depend on where you're coming from.  We're in very rural SE PA (north of Philly) -- no "city" traffic around here, either.  To take the Route 81 route adds about 60 miles and an hour to our trip.  We just suck it up and follow I-95 the whole way (using the beltway around the cities).  We also take advantage of the HOV lanes and EZPass express lanes in the DC area which helps to keep us out of the heavy traffic.  We try to leave home by about 5:00 a.m. (or a little earlier if everyone has insomnia due to the excitement of leaving for DW) on a weekend so that we're through DC before traffic starts to build.  Ironically, we seem to have far less traffic coming through DC on the way home -- when we hit it around 9:00 on a weekday morning.  Just don't go through there at 4:00 on a Friday afternoon....
> 
> We've made the drive down I-95 seven times -- so in 14 trips through the DC area we've only had 2 times that we've lost more than about 15-20 minutes of time in that area (according to the estimated arrival time on our GPS/Waze/Etc.   Not worth adding an extra hour to our trip (not including any potential delays on that route) for us.  But we do know plenty of people around here who prefer to take the 81 route to avoid the traffic even though it adds more time and mileage to the trip.




For us, we are in central PA.  According to Mapquest, it actually is almost the same milage.  I really think I'm going to try to talk my hubby into it.


----------



## bluezy

scrappydew said:


> For us, we are in central PA.  According to Mapquest, it actually is almost the same milage.  I really think I'm going to try to talk my hubby into it.



Yes, it would make much more sense for you to at least try that route since you're already that far west in PA.  If I did the driving, I would probably take that route, but my husband is all about the most direct route regardless of traffic.  D


----------



## DisneyHomework

Any favorite stops (hotel) just south of Jacksonville?  Would like to drive Raleigh NC to JAcksonville area one evening and then have a short trip the next day.  I’m pretty particular about hotels and traveling with a 9 month old.  Thanks!


----------



## tarak

Corey127 said:


> also thinking of driving from Gloucester County, NJ in August. I want to do a lot of night driving so it is when our two kids (6 and 2) will be asleep. DH doesn't want to drive at night.... ugh not sure what we are doing. But don't want to arrive exhausted either. I'm thinking maybe leave around 3 am on Thursday night and drive 12 hours to Charleston, SC and visit some family (but stay in a hotel) then leave around 7 am the next day (Friday) and arrive around 1 or 2.  We don't check in until Saturday but might stay off property on Friday. But, if you are adding in 2 hotel stays it's almost the cost of flying.....



I'm from Central PA, so not close to you, but we drove home using this route and it was a piece of cake.  Well, we stopped in Charlotte, so it was about halfway.  We ended up driving home because our return flights were cancelled due to a massive snow storm that closed BWI for a few days.  But we're planning to drive that route next time we go to Florida (this June).



scrappydew said:


> We are thinking of this route also.  I absolutely HATE the DC area; came through that way in March, and it was horrible!  With all the construction, express lanes, etc.  I do not do well with all the congestion (we are from a rural area with horse and buggies  ).  Does anyone have any experience?  On Mapquest, it looks to be about the same milage....



When I've looked at google maps, the difference in mileage is negligible and you're not hitting DC traffic.  When we drove home, we stopped in Charlotte for the night.  I think our drive took about 15 hours total and part of that drive covered some pretty dodgy roads.


----------



## scrappydew

Well, the hubs and I compromised.  We drove 81s to Virginia, then took 66E, 17S, then 95S.  I really liked that route.  For us, it worked really well, and was easy enough.  We took about 12 hours to go from Central PA to Walterboro SC.  I was happy with that.

Going home we are visiting family, so will be going different routes.  Just hope we miss this week's snow/ice mess.


----------



## taurus8012

Drcell01 said:


> We are planning on leaving Syracuse, NY at 7 pm on Apr. 16th and driving straight through (DW and I will take shifts) and plan on checking in at hotel by 3pm on Sunday. We have done this drive many times but never straight through.


we are trying the drive from Syracuse on the 20th . I'm not sure if I can make it straight through like the good ole days ...lol


----------



## mrocco90

Going to drive to Florida for the first time from Ct on June 19 and driving back home June 28th. Originally we were going to drive straight thru but I think it may be better if we stop somewhere overnight. Hoping to get to Orlando no later then 1pm on the 20th. I figure we will do most of the driving on the 19th. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Feeling very overwhelmed about this.


----------



## scrappydew

mrocco90 said:


> Going to drive to Florida for the first time from Ct on June 19 and driving back home June 28th. Originally we were going to drive straight thru but I think it may be better if we stop somewhere overnight. Hoping to get to Orlando no later then 1pm on the 20th. I figure we will do most of the driving on the 19th. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Feeling very overwhelmed about this.



We have driven several times, and it isn't as bad as what I anticipate.  I would recommend stopping and resting overnight.  In March, my brother and I drove from Central PA to Sarasota, Fl straight through Friday.  We had a memorial service  Saturday and drove straight home Sunday.  My brother greatly underestimated how tiring it is at our ages.  It took me a week to recover!  However, the drive itself was okay just long and boring.  If you can miss the Washington mess, I would recommend it.  Coming home, the traffic there was horrible and really slowed our progress.

Try to get out and stretch every two hours or so, that really helps.  And eat sitting at a table, even for a few minutes.  That really seems to help break up the trip, and then you aren't so tired and stiff.  

It really is a lot cheaper, and then you have your car to run to Walmart, etc. 

It'll be fine!


----------



## mrocco90

scrappydew said:


> We have driven several times, and it isn't as bad as what I anticipate.  I would recommend stopping and resting overnight.  In March, my brother and I drove from Central PA to Sarasota, Fl straight through Friday.  We had a memorial service  Saturday and drove straight home Sunday.  My brother greatly underestimated how tiring it is at our ages.  It took me a week to recover!  However, the drive itself was okay just long and boring.  If you can miss the Washington mess, I would recommend it.  Coming home, the traffic there was horrible and really slowed our progress.
> 
> Try to get out and stretch every two hours or so, that really helps.  And eat sitting at a table, even for a few minutes.  That really seems to help break up the trip, and then you aren't so tired and stiff.
> 
> It really is a lot cheaper, and then you have your car to run to Walmart, etc.
> 
> It'll be fine!



Thank you so much! It def makes sense to stop and eat at a table to give us a break. 
Do you think the worst time to be in Washington would be between 7-930am? Trying to figure out the best time to leave to avoid rush hour.
I forgot that we can stop at Walmart and get water and food. Usually I have to ship it there because we fly. That’s def a plus.


----------



## scrappydew

mrocco90 said:


> Thank you so much! It def makes sense to stop and eat at a table to give us a break.
> Do you think the worst time to be in Washington would be between 7-930am? Trying to figure out the best time to leave to avoid rush hour.
> I forgot that we can stop at Walmart and get water and food. Usually I have to ship it there because we fly. That’s def a plus.



I'm not sure there is any good time, unless it's like 3:00 in the morning, which is we were down through!    But I would think that 7-9:30  would be the worst.  Maybe someone else can chime in.  Coming home on a Sunday afternoon was awful, it was stop and go.  This trip we spent $46 on snacks and drinks at Walmart, that lasted for 9 days and we had leftovers for the ride home.  The worst is just the boredom of the drive.


----------



## Glenn&Sharon

If you're coming from CT, you might want to look at the 84-81 route. For many in New England, it only adds about 60 miles, and you completely miss NYC, NJ and DC.


----------



## kerry34

mrocco90 said:


> Going to drive to Florida for the first time from Ct on June 19 and driving back home June 28th. Originally we were going to drive straight thru but I think it may be better if we stop somewhere overnight. Hoping to get to Orlando no later then 1pm on the 20th. I figure we will do most of the driving on the 19th. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Feeling very overwhelmed about this.


 
I just drove from Mass in November.  With one other driver we split the driving and got as far as Savannah GA.  We left at 10pm and this got us through all the major traffic areas without trouble.  We arrived in Savannah around 4:30pm the next afternoon.  The next day we left Savannah around 8am and got to Disney a bit after 1pm.  We have made the drive many times and I have no trouble driving 10 hrs at a stretch but since you have not ever done it,  I would suggest playing it by ear and see how you are as you go.


----------



## mswhittaker

Anyone able to give me some thoughts on which route to drive in February, MA to WDW? We usually do 81/77 but concerned about ice in the mountain areas? I really don’t want to stick to 95, so many tolls. But is the inland route safe enough?


----------



## tarak

scrappydew said:


> We have driven several times, and it isn't as bad as what I anticipate.  I would recommend stopping and resting overnight.  In March, my brother and I drove from Central PA to Sarasota, Fl straight through Friday.  We had a memorial service  Saturday and drove straight home Sunday.  My brother greatly underestimated how tiring it is at our ages.  It took me a week to recover!  However, the drive itself was okay just long and boring.  If you can miss the Washington mess, I would recommend it.  Coming home, the traffic there was horrible and really slowed our progress.
> 
> Try to get out and stretch every two hours or so, that really helps.  And eat sitting at a table, even for a few minutes.  That really seems to help break up the trip, and then you aren't so tired and stiff.
> 
> It really is a lot cheaper, and then you have your car to run to Walmart, etc.
> 
> It'll be fine!



We’re driving down in June. Initially, I thought we’d drive straight through the trip there and take two days to drive back.  It turns out I can take an extra day off from work, so we can split the trip down into two legs. I suggested to my husband we leave super early Friday and drive to Charleston, SC, stay the night, then finish the trip the next day.  He seems determined to do it in one trip (mostly because he doesn’t want to pay for another hotel night).


----------



## bluezy

tarak said:


> We’re driving down in June. Initially, I thought we’d drive straight through the trip there and take two days to drive back.  It turns out I can take an extra day off from work, so we can split the trip down into two legs. I suggested to my husband we leave super early Friday and drive to Charleston, SC, stay the night, then finish the trip the next day.  He seems determined to do it in one trip (mostly because he doesn’t want to pay for another hotel night).



Personally, I'd split the drive down over two days and do the drive home in one day...no, actually, I'd do both drives over 2 days but if I was trying to save $100 on a hotel night, I'd do it on the way home.  I'd prefer to not arrive at Disney already exhausted from driving straight through.  I know a lot of people do it, but I've also seen people "complaining" about how tired they were for the first few days at Disney because of the long drive and trying to do it all in one day.  Just putting it out there.  Everyone needs to do what works best for their family, budget, etc.


----------



## kerry34

bluezy said:


> Personally, I'd split the drive down over two days and do the drive home in one day...no, actually, I'd do both drives over 2 days but if I was trying to save $100 on a hotel night, I'd do it on the way home.  I'd prefer to not arrive at Disney already exhausted from driving straight through.  I know a lot of people do it, but I've also seen people "complaining" about how tired they were for the first few days at Disney because of the long drive and trying to do it all in one day.  Just a putting it out there.  Everyone needs to do what works best for their family, budget, etc.



I agree with this.  We have also taken 2 days to get there on a few of our trips and I would definitely recommend that rather than taking two days to get home.  The ride home isn’t too much fun IMO so I just want to get home and get it done with.


----------



## dvczerfs

mswhittaker said:


> Anyone able to give me some thoughts on which route to drive in February, MA to WDW? We usually do 81/77 but concerned about ice in the mountain areas? I really don’t want to stick to 95, so many tolls. But is the inland route safe enough?


I'm in Pa. I usually will take 81/77/26/95. Winter time I watch the weather forecast all through the mountains in Va and Nc. area.  If it's iffy at all, I take 81/66/rt17 /95. Rt17 takes you through Warrenton/Opal area. Will drop you on 95 just north of Richmond. Not sure which way you come down or if it's even an option for you but check it out.


----------



## tarak

bluezy said:


> Personally, I'd split the drive down over two days and do the drive home in one day...no, actually, I'd do both drives over 2 days but if I was trying to save $100 on a hotel night, I'd do it on the way home.  I'd prefer to not arrive at Disney already exhausted from driving straight through.  I know a lot of people do it, but I've also seen people "complaining" about how tired they were for the first few days at Disney because of the long drive and trying to do it all in one day.  Just putting it out there.  Everyone needs to do what works best for their family, budget, etc.





kerry34 said:


> I agree with this.  We have also taken 2 days to get there on a few of our trips and I would definitely recommend that rather than taking two days to get home.  The ride home isn’t too much fun IMO so I just want to get home and get it done with.



This makes a lot of sense to me. Since we’re a family of six, we need either two rooms or a suite. I can book one with two queens and a foldout couch for about $175 or so. If we drive home in one stretch coming back, I have more time to recover before going to work. The kids don’t have to do squat when they get home.


----------



## bluezy

tarak said:


> This makes a lot of sense to me. Since we’re a family of six, we need either two rooms or a suite. I can book one with two queens and a foldout couch for about $175 or so. If we drive home in one stretch coming back, I have more time to recover before going to work. The kids don’t have to do squat when they get home.



We've also traveled as a family of 5 or 6 so we need a suite or 2 rooms.  We rarely book our rooms ahead of time anymore (though we did for many years).  We just drive until we're ready to stop for the night and pull in to a parking lot at an exit and look at Expedia or similar website and book a room from there.  We're usually able to find a suite for $125 or less.  Now, we do run the risk of not being able to find a suite if we don't book ahead, but we know we can always just book 2 rooms for the night if we need to.

We always schedule a "recovery" day for the day after we arrive home from Disney.


----------



## justreading

DisneyHomework said:


> Any favorite stops (hotel) just south of Jacksonville?  Would like to drive Raleigh NC to JAcksonville area one evening and then have a short trip the next day.  I’m pretty particular about hotels and traveling with a 9 month old.  Thanks!



I sometimes stay at Hampton Inn in Palm Coast, Fl. which is about 1.5 hours. past Jacksonville. From Palm Coast, it's about 2 hours to WDW.


----------



## LilyWDW

Anyone here stop in Valdosta, GA when they drive down? Any hotel suggestions? We are coming down from Indianapolis, though not until the end of September. It'll be a 12 hour drive so we should get there about 6PM.


----------



## bjschil

LilyWDW said:


> Anyone here stop in Valdosta, GA when they drive down? Any hotel suggestions? We are coming down from Indianapolis, though not until the end of September. It'll be a 12 hour drive so we should get there about 6PM.



We have stayed at the Holiday Inn Express in Valdosta.  Because we travel with our fifth wheel, and are still winterized, we don’t camp until we get Fort Wilderness.   It is clean, and dozens of restaurants (chain) close.    I believe there is also a Dury Inn across the street,   Safe travels.


----------



## Glenn&Sharon

We'll be driving our motor home down to FW in a few weeks. From I-95 would it be better to take I-4 or continue south on 95 to Titusville and take 528 across? We expect to be arriving in mid afternoon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Glenn&Sharon said:


> We'll be driving our motor home down to FW in a few weeks. From I-95 would it be better to take I-4 or continue south on 95 to Titusville and take 528 across? We expect to be arriving in mid afternoon.


We take I-4 but we then take the toll road 417 to exit 3. It may take you 10 minutes out of the way but its a better drive than I-4 at that point, especially driving or pulling a camper.  There is tons of road construction on I-4 shortly past the 417 exit.  And afternoon on 4 can be the pits.  It will cost you about $8 on 417 but well worth the sanity to me.  Exit 3 will put you a little further south on property but less congested and it will take you about the same amount of time, but less traffic than exit 6


----------



## bobbie68

Hi everyone so glad I found this thread ....I could use a little help with my trip. This is our first time driving from CT to Florida. However, I have decided to take advantage of driving and stopping at a couple of Cedar Fair Parks. We will be leaving on June 18th or June 19th ( Monday or Tuesday) in the morning after rush hour and heading for Ashland VA.We will stay here while visiting Kings Dominion. W will be about 20 minutes north of Richmond. We will be departing on either the 20th or 21st to head to Orlando. I have only driven 95 and ...I know of the I-81 into Virginia it looks like I can make it to get there but wasn't sure if anyone else has?

Coming home we were going to leave Orlando on a Friday about 6:00-6:30 and drive to Yemassee South Carolina by 95 stay the night then head to Charlotte to Carowinds on Saturday for a few hours. We would leave Charlotte about 2:00pm and stop in Springfield VA for the night. Once again driving 95 We were going to get up on Sunday morning and leave about 8:00 am. We are about 10 minutes outside DC and was going to take 95N that morning to CT. Has anybody traveled these times of day on the weekend? Any suggestions?

We do need to have overnights some people going can't do long car rides at a clip. I want to get home by early afternoon on Sunday to unpack and clean

I appreciate any help


----------



## RJB97

Drive as long as you can! Good luck! Driving at 3AM from VA was super easy! No one on the roads until 8am!


----------



## bobbie68

Hi so thanks to our lovely snow days in the northeast.. I had to move my trip up a week and traveling on different days of the week. MY questions are I am leaving on Sunday morning about 8:00 am to head to Ashland VA (20 minutes north of Richmond) Do you think Sunday is okay on 95 or should I take the I-81 then back track up to Ashaland?

I am leaving for Orlando on a Tuesday morning from Ashland. I was thinking about leaving after rush hour about 8:30am. Does this sound good or should I do something else? I have to be in Orlando Tuesday night. Should I do 95?

Coming home I am leaving Florida on a Friday morning and driving  to Charlotte we will stay there over night. Later in the afternoon we were going to leave (about 2:00 pm) and drive to right outside DC staying in VA. Then Sunday morning get up and leave by; 8:00  to CT on 95. Any ideas or suggestions wold be helpful.


----------



## Nancy O

I will post here first. There may even be a response already. We are driving from the Midwest.  I need tips for getting through Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta. I always wonder if it is worth it to take the by-pass. I know in St. Louis it is not unless there is a something major happening downtown.


----------



## Euby

Nancy O said:


> I will post here first. There may even be a response already. We are driving from the Midwest.  I need tips for getting through Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta. I always wonder if it is worth it to take the by-pass. I know in St. Louis it is not unless there is a something major happening downtown.



I live in Nashville.  There really isn't a true "bypass".  It may look like it on the maps, but it doesn't go all the way around the city.  Plus, it starts as a highway and then turns into a 4 lane street.  Just go through downtown.  Follow your GPS and you should be ok.  Commuting traffic has usually died down after 7pm, if that helps any.  Unless there is a sporting event downtown, then just stay away from an exit lane.

I've driven through Chattanooga several times.  Once again, not really a bypass there, unless you take some backroads.  

Atlanta is a different story all together.  I've done both the bypass and going straight through downtown.  It may have been the time of day or just luck, but using the HOV lane through downtown helped a lot.  The bypass really takes a wide swing around the city.  So even though it may not save time, it feels like it because you are at least moving.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Nancy O

Euby said:


> I live in Nashville.  There really isn't a true "bypass".  It may look like it on the maps, but it doesn't go all the way around the city.  Plus, it starts as a highway and then turns into a 4 lane street.  Just go through downtown.  Follow your GPS and you should be ok.  Commuting traffic has usually died down after 7pm, if that helps any.  Unless there is a sporting event downtown, then just stay away from an exit lane.
> 
> I've driven through Chattanooga several times.  Once again, not really a bypass there, unless you take some backroads.
> 
> Atlanta is a different story all together.  I've done both the bypass and going straight through downtown.  It may have been the time of day or just luck, but using the HOV lane through downtown helped a lot.  The bypass really takes a wide swing around the city.  So even though it may not save time, it feels like it because you are at least moving.
> 
> Hope that helps some.



Thanks for the tips. I have often wondered about the by-passes and how much time they actually save. I usually go straight through. Atlanta is the worst. Nashville has been hit or miss.


----------



## SL6827

Chattanooga is not bad.  Atlanta is a totally different story.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys!! We have been driving to Disney since 2004! I do not like flying, so thankfully I have a wonderful husband who doesn’t mind doing it!! We have approximately a 15-16 hour drive, with stops/traffic. Typically take I-95, but have also tried 81. My kids are great in the car, with exception of car sickness every now and then. We try to be creative to keep them busy both ways. We have gone straight through before, but also make stops over night, depending on what time we leave. Typically stop in GA somewhere.

Looking forward to chatting with you guys about our upcoming trips!


----------



## Cotillard

Driving soon from SC. I take I-95 to I-4. My last two or three trips, my navigation system takes me on a small detour in Jacksonville, through a neighborhood and right back onto 95 South. Does anyone know if this detour is still in place and WHY? I can't tell if it's a necessary detour or just my nav system doing something weird. This has been a couple of years now? Thx


----------



## bocaj1431

Hi all.  Love this thread!

First time driving from CT to DW.  I will be doing all the driving.  Not looking forward to that but will be worth it once in Disney.

I will be using my Phone as a gps but have heard that service can go out in some parts of drive to DW.  Does anyone have any advice?  This is all new to me.


----------



## Nancy O

bocaj1431 said:


> Hi all.  Love this thread!
> 
> First time driving from CT to DW.  I will be doing all the driving.  Not looking forward to that but will be worth it once in Disney.
> 
> I will be using my Phone as a gps but have heard that service can go out in some parts of drive to DW.  Does anyone have any advice?  This is all new to me.



I use my phone too but usually have a back-up google maps or mapquest print out available.


----------



## Monykalyn

Nancy O said:


> I will post here first. There may even be a response already. We are driving from the Midwest.  I need tips for getting through Nashville, Chattanooga and Atlanta. I always wonder if it is worth it to take the by-pass. I know in St. Louis it is not unless there is a something major happening downtown.



We drive from Southwest Missouri - Nashville and Chattanooga aren't bad (obviously try to avoid rush hours), but Atlanta is horrible no matter what you do. We went through at 3 am on Sunday morning once  and traffic was still bad!

I use Waze app as it will give estimates of drive times both around and through, and will also usually give why it's slow (heavy traffic vs accident). 
St Louis drivers are nuts, and so are Georgia drivers lol.


----------



## mrsap

bocaj1431 said:


> Hi all.  Love this thread!
> 
> First time driving from CT to DW.  I will be doing all the driving.  Not looking forward to that but will be worth it once in Disney.
> 
> I will be using my Phone as a gps but have heard that service can go out in some parts of drive to DW.  Does anyone have any advice?  This is all new to me.



The only time I recall losing my service was when we took 81 and were in the mountains, I believe in SC. It wasn’t out for too long, but it did make us nervous not knowing how long it would be out for. We did not have a back up.


----------



## bocaj1431

Nancy O said:


> I use my phone too but usually have a back-up google maps or mapquest print out available.



Ok so this is probably a stupid question but if I print out directions is it like 20+ pages?  I will definitely do that because even if there are numerous pages it’s better than nothing.  
Thank you Nancy!  



mrsap said:


> The only time I recall losing my service was when we took 81 and were in the mountains, I believe in SC. It wasn’t out for too long, but it did make us nervous not knowing how long it would be out for. We did not have a back up.



Yeah that would make me very nervous!  I would start thinking of all those horror movies where someone gets lost while driving and needs to stop and get help. Definitely want to avoid that while driving at night!


----------



## la79al

Thinking about taking 81 instead of 95 for our next trip.  We usually drive at night when the kiddos are asleep but this trip we are leaving in the morning and driving all day.  Anything we need to stop at along 81?  Any websites that show the best rest stops/ any playground type things?


----------



## wdwfav

We are driving from Wichita KS, does anyone have any advice on which route to take?  It scares me to think about driving thru Atlanta.  We are going the end of August.


----------



## deedeew80

Hi everyone! Joining in on driving the Disney. Everyone thinks we are crazy of course! Lol! I’m not looking forward to it but my husband refuses to fly. Anyway. We check in to All Star Music on Saturday, November 24. We plan on leaving early Friday morning (the 23rd and day after Thanksgiving) like hopefully 4am, if not earlier. I’m afraid my kids won’t go back to sleep once we wake them. They are 8 & 6. But hopefully they will. We plan on driving as far as we can before we stop. I don’t want to spend too much time driving on Saturday because we plan on going right to the parks!! But we will see how it goes I guess. Any tips on the drive, where a good place to stop is, are we crazy for trying to drive as far as we can? Thanks!


----------



## Nancy O

wdwfav said:


> We are driving from Wichita KS, does anyone have any advice on which route to take?  It scares me to think about driving thru Atlanta.  We are going the end of August.



Also driving from midwest. I posted a similar question. The only tip I got was to take the HOV lane through Atlanta and it doesn't do much good to take the highway going around Atlanta. It is about the same amount of time. You are just moving rather than sitting in traffic.


----------



## macraven

I live in Georgia and north of Atlanta
I always drive through Atlanta in the morning and do not have traffic issues when driving to Orlando 
Usually I hit Atlanta about 8:15-30 am

Maybe I just get lucky...

Returning home from Florida, I try to hit Atlanta m-th before 3:00

This has worked for me


I avoid the Friday/Saturday travel
in Atlanta


----------



## Nancy O

macraven said:


> I avoid the Friday/Saturday travel
> in Atlanta



I wish....

Why is Saturday so bad in Atlanta? I get Friday, people traveling for both work and play but why Saturday? Just curious. Unfortunately we will be hitting Atlanta at around 5 pm on a Saturday.


----------



## mckennarose

In two weeks we will be making then drive again from PA to FL.  Last year we tried the 81 route and liked it a lot and will be doing it again.  Skipping all that traffic below DC and Richmond area is worth it for us.


----------



## Skippyboo

Nancy O said:


> I wish....
> 
> Why is Saturday so bad in Atlanta? I get Friday, people traveling for both work and play but why Saturday? Just curious. Unfortunately we will be hitting Atlanta at around 5 pm on a Saturday.


Sometimes you have stuff going on in the city that can affect traffic. There is basically two ways to go through Atlanta: use 285 which is the beltway around the city or the Interstates of 75 & 85. Those two interstates merge together in Downtown Atlanta ( refered to as the Connector on the traffic report) and split back apart after downtown. This connector is usually where it’s going to back up. I live off of 75 slightly north of Atlanta. I am driving down to Disney this Saturday. I am going to take 285 and go around the western side of beltway to hit 75 pending google map check.


----------



## Nancy O

Skippyboo said:


> Sometimes you have stuff going on in the city that can affect traffic. There is basically two ways to go through Atlanta: use 285 which is the beltway around the city or the Interstates of 75 & 85. Those two interstates merge together in Downtown Atlanta ( refered to as the Connector on the traffic report) and split back apart after downtown. This connector is usually where it’s going to back up. I live off of 75 slightly north of Atlanta. I am driving down to Disney this Saturday. I am going to take 285 and go around the western side of beltway to hit 75 pending google map check.



Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## mrsap

mckennarose said:


> In two weeks we will be making then drive again from PA to FL.  Last year we tried the 81 route and liked it a lot and will be doing it again.  Skipping all that traffic below DC and Richmond area is worth it for us.



I don’t know why, but when my husband suggests to take 81, I cringe! I feel like it’s out of the way and boring. However, it totally serves its purpose of avoiding traffic!! Anytime we take 95, no matter what time of day, we have at least an hour of traffic!! Then my husband gives me the “should have took 81” line. I think I like 95 so much too because the kids favorite part of the trip is looking for Pedro signs in North Carolina! It does give us something to do for a little bit!! LOL


----------



## bluezy

mrsap said:


> I don’t know why, but when my husband suggests to take 81, I cringe! I feel like it’s out of the way and boring. However, it totally serves its purpose of avoiding traffic!! Anytime we take 95, no matter what time of day, we have at least an hour of traffic!! Then my husband gives me the “should have took 81” line. I think I like 95 so much too because the kids favorite part of the trip is looking for Pedro signs in North Carolina! It does give us something to do for a little bit!! LOL



We always count the Pedro signs!!!   They've definitely gone down in numbers over the years, but it's still something fun to do to pass the time in NC.     We debate taking taking 81 (a lot of people in our area take that route) but DH prefers to take 95.  His reasoning is that if we take 81, we *know* it will take at least an hour longer than 95.  If we take 95, we *might* have delays but it will still usually be faster.  I will say that out of our last 7 trips, we've only had significant delays on 95 on 2 of them...and one of those was due to a major accident with multiple fatalities so the road was closed in *both* directions for almost an entire day (we lost about 2-3 hours of time that day due to *every* alternate route being packed).  There were also accidents on the 81 route that day as well (no bad weather) so it was going to be a long day no matter which way we went that time!   We try to leave home by 5:00 a.m. on a Saturday so we tend to be through the DC area by 9:00 which keeps us ahead of the worst traffic.


----------



## mckennarose

mrsap said:


> I don’t know why, but when my husband suggests to take 81, I cringe! I feel like it’s out of the way and boring. However, it totally serves its purpose of avoiding traffic!! Anytime we take 95, no matter what time of day, we have at least an hour of traffic!! Then my husband gives me the “should have took 81” line. I think I like 95 so much too because the kids favorite part of the trip is looking for Pedro signs in North Carolina! It does give us something to do for a little bit!! LOL


We always hit traffic on 95, and we pick up 95 below DC if we don't take 81 all the way down, so I can't blame it on the city traffic.  The reason we finally tried the 81 route last year was because our relatives who live in SC kept talking about how much calmer of a drive it is and they always take it up here.  I got the directions for the 81 route on this thread (81-77-26-95).  It is a pretty drive during the day, but I can see how it's more "boring", especially at night.  My kids are all young adults and we take several cars if we all go to WDW together so the calmer drive puts me more at ease with them driving.  



bluezy said:


> We always count the Pedro signs!!!   They've definitely gone down in numbers over the years, but it's still something fun to do to pass the time in NC.     We debate taking taking 81 (a lot of people in our area take that route) but DH prefers to take 95.  His reasoning is that if we take 81, we *know* it will take at least an hour longer than 95.  If we take 95, we *might* have delays but it will still usually be faster.  I will say that out of our last 7 trips, we've only had significant delays on 95 on 2 of them...and one of those was due to a major accident with multiple fatalities so the road was closed in *both* directions for almost an entire day (we lost about 2-3 hours of time that day due to *every* alternate route being packed).  There were also accidents on the 81 route that day as well (no bad weather) so it was going to be a long day no matter which way we went that time!   We try to leave home by 5:00 a.m. on a Saturday so we tend to be through the DC area by 9:00 which keeps us ahead of the worst traffic.


I was very hesitant to do it also, because I thought it would take much longer.  But I can say that for us it took about the same amount of time to get to our overnight stop in Savannah that it did on 95.    When we drive home we do it in one shot and it was about 17 hours, which is the same as when we take 95.  Technically, the drive takes 15 hours, but with stops it adds another 2 hours roughly for us.  

We'll see how long it takes this time.  We leave in 2 weeks.


----------



## Oaken

we will be making the drive from Houston on June 1st. I have heard some people say to get a Sunpass for Florida toll roads, they have pre-paid ones?   Has anyone done this? is it that much more convenient?  thanks for the help!


----------



## wdwfan51

We will be driving for the first time from Delaware.  Planning on mainly using 95.  Our question is leave around 4:00AM Friday morning or same time Saturday morning.  Would it really make a difference or would Friday have less traffic as most people will be at work.   Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jeff_h

wdwfan51 said:


> We will be driving for the first time from Delaware.  Planning on mainly using 95.  Our question is leave around 4:00AM Friday morning or same time Saturday morning.  Would it really make a difference or would Friday have less traffic as most people will be at work.   Thanks for any advice.



If you leave DE at 4:00 on a Friday morning you should be fine.

On I-95 from DC southbound, weekday afternoons are crowded, but Friday afternoons are extra crowded.  The difference on Friday is that I always see plenty of additional out-of-state plates from NJ, DE, NY, PA, along with other northeast states and often Ontario too.  I assume that many people decide to get a head start on their vacation and decide to leave on Friday - however many forget to plan ahead (like you are, so congrats) and leave home normal morning or mid-morning and end up joining me and thousands of my friends on 95 right around rush hour (which on Fridays is pretty much anything between noon and 8:00).  So if you leave early enough to pass through before noon you may find a slight delay but not major.  The slowdown is generally anywhere from MM170 in Springfield to MM126 in Fredericksburg, and once south of there it's fine until you get to Richmond, and always always always take I-295 around Richmond (more travel lanes and higher speed limit) instead of staying on I-95 through Richmond.

And on the way home, the same people who pass through here on Friday afternoons tend to all try to get home on Sunday afternoon and evening - and I-95 northbound tends to get really backed up between MM118 in Thornburg up to MM140 in Stafford, then has good and bad spots up to the beltway in DC.  For those continuing north to DE, NJ, and similar, if you leave I-295 going around Richmond and take US-301 north it will take you more toward a eastern route and will make for a much more scenic and pleasurable drive than watching brake lights for a few hours.

Enjoy your trip!

Also, here's a handy site to know what's located at a given exit on I-95...  https://www.i95exitguide.com/


----------



## lovewdwfun

Driving from WDW to Detroit the weekend after the 4th. Should I expect Sunday traffic to be a lot worse than Saturday? I need to make a hotel reservation and am wondering where we should plan to stop. Any advice? I am thinking Lexington maybe.


----------



## jbharr1

wdwfav said:


> We are driving from Wichita KS, does anyone have any advice on which route to take?  It scares me to think about driving thru Atlanta.  We are going the end of August.



I drove from minneapolis 5 years ago for the last week of August and on way down, drove thru Atlanta on a Sunday about noon.  Right thru the center, no issue. Week later hit it on a Saturday, midday.  Went beltway and it was fine. 

Things may have gotten worse but probabaly nothing to get too anxious over. Waze has been really good and finding the best route so an app like that should help


----------



## deedeew80

jeff_h said:


> If you leave DE at 4:00 on a Friday morning you should be fine.
> 
> On I-95 from DC southbound, weekday afternoons are crowded, but Friday afternoons are extra crowded.  The difference on Friday is that I always see plenty of additional out-of-state plates from NJ, DE, NY, PA, along with other northeast states and often Ontario too.  I assume that many people decide to get a head start on their vacation and decide to leave on Friday - however many forget to plan ahead (like you are, so congrats) and leave home normal morning or mid-morning and end up joining me and thousands of my friends on 95 right around rush hour (which on Fridays is pretty much anything between noon and 8:00).  So if you leave early enough to pass through before noon you may find a slight delay but not major.  The slowdown is generally anywhere from MM170 in Springfield to MM126 in Fredericksburg, and once south of there it's fine until you get to Richmond, and always always always take I-295 around Richmond (more travel lanes and higher speed limit) instead of staying on I-95 through Richmond.
> 
> And on the way home, the same people who pass through here on Friday afternoons tend to all try to get home on Sunday afternoon and evening - and I-95 northbound tends to get really backed up between MM118 in Thornburg up to MM140 in Stafford, then has good and bad spots up to the beltway in DC.  For those continuing north to DE, NJ, and similar, if you leave I-295 going around Richmond and take US-301 north it will take you more toward a eastern route and will make for a much more scenic and pleasurable drive than watching brake lights for a few hours.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!
> 
> Also, here's a handy site to know what's located at a given exit on I-95...  https://www.i95exitguide.com/



I will be heading to WDW the day after Thanksgiving this year. Plan on leaving between 3-4am. Do you think there will be extra traffic due to it being a holiday weekend? Thanks!


----------



## jeff_h

deedeew80 said:


> I will be heading to WDW the day after Thanksgiving this year. Plan on leaving between 3-4am. Do you think there will be extra traffic due to it being a holiday weekend? Thanks!



Only speaking for I-95 between DC and Richmond - it will probably be busy anytime during the day on Black Friday due to shoppers going north and south at various hours, but as for the large workforce of govt employees and contractors in the region, most take that day off so at least the commuter traffic is lower.

But if you leave 3-4am from NJ you'd come through this area 6-8am or so and probably be fine.


----------



## Antaniasmom

mrocco90 said:


> Going to drive to Florida for the first time from Ct on June 19 and driving back home June 28th. Originally we were going to drive straight thru but I think it may be better if we stop somewhere overnight. Hoping to get to Orlando no later then 1pm on the 20th. I figure we will do most of the driving on the 19th. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. Feeling very overwhelmed about this.



I know this post is about 5 months old but you still have time before your trip.  I have driven to WDW from CT 3 times (3 years in a row) and have thoroughly enjoyed it each time.  Last 2 times I have left at midnight and wound up in Savannah area by 3 pm.  I only stop for gas (everyone hits restrooms) and we're back on.  Next day we leave about 10 am stop and sit down for lunch, wind up in Lake Buena Vista around 3 (perfect for check in).  Way back we have stayed in NC or Virginia.  As long as you stretch when you stop, have food in car and have a wonderful co-pilot...you should do just fine.  We have always taken 95, I just like it better plus there's good places for gas/restrooms...on way back we do 81.  BTW if you haven't gotten one already, look into EZ Pass for tolls, it's awesome not having to stop and pay cash.


----------



## mrocco90

Antaniasmom said:


> I know this post is about 5 months old but you still have time before your trip.  I have driven to WDW from CT 3 times (3 years in a row) and have thoroughly enjoyed it each time.  Last 2 times I have left at midnight and wound up in Savannah area by 3 pm.  I only stop for gas (everyone hits restrooms) and we're back on.  Next day we leave about 10 am stop and sit down for lunch, wind up in Lake Buena Vista around 3 (perfect for check in).  Way back we have stayed in NC or Virginia.  As long as you stretch when you stop, have food in car and have a wonderful co-pilot...you should do just fine.  We have always taken 95, I just like it better plus there's good places for gas/restrooms...on way back we do 81.  BTW if you haven't gotten one already, look into EZ Pass for tolls, it's awesome not having to stop and pay cash.





Antaniasmom said:


> I know this post is about 5 months old but you still have time before your trip.  I have driven to WDW from CT 3 times (3 years in a row) and have thoroughly enjoyed it each time.  Last 2 times I have left at midnight and wound up in Savannah area by 3 pm.  I only stop for gas (everyone hits restrooms) and we're back on.  Next day we leave about 10 am stop and sit down for lunch, wind up in Lake Buena Vista around 3 (perfect for check in).  Way back we have stayed in NC or Virginia.  As long as you stretch when you stop, have food in car and have a wonderful co-pilot...you should do just fine.  We have always taken 95, I just like it better plus there's good places for gas/restrooms...on way back we do 81.  BTW if you haven't gotten one already, look into EZ Pass for tolls, it's awesome not having to stop and pay cash.




Thank you! We plan on stopping in Savannah for the night too and leaving CT around 7pm the night before. Where have you stayed in Savannah? I still haven’t booked a room yet. We have a EZ pass so I’m happy that will help us.


----------



## Antaniasmom

mrocco90 said:


> Thank you! We plan on stopping in Savannah for the night too and leaving CT around 7pm the night before. Where have you stayed in Savannah? I still haven’t booked a room yet. We have a EZ pass so I’m happy that will help us.



Our ist trip we stayed at Country Inn and Suites on Yvette Johnson Hagins Dr.
I would highly suggest staying there, it's nice...I believe they had complimentary breakfast.  Right on the property there is a gas station (so convenient!) There was a Walmart and lots of restaurants not far down the road.  I would stay there again for sure!  If you're looking for something  cheaper but safe, we have stayed in Richmond Hill at Super 8 and also Dogwood Inn & Suites, same town.  Have you thought about where you'll stay on way back??  Are you stopping twice or driving straight thru to Savannah?  I would suggest leaving at a different time or you will arrive far too soon to check in.  We have left at 5 am and made it to Savannah about 830 pm.  The midnight trip we arrived at 3 pm.


----------



## Nancy O

I was just getting ready to print off my driving directions from MO to our resort. Funny thing...I have been using Googlemaps which gives estimated driving time 16 hr 5 min. This time I used Mapquest and it gives an estimated driving time of 17 hr 39 min. Any thoughts on why there is such a difference?


----------



## Antaniasmom

Nancy O said:


> I was just getting ready to print off my driving directions from MO to our resort. Funny thing...I have been using Googlemaps which gives estimated driving time 16 hr 5 min. This time I used Mapquest and it gives an estimated driving time of 17 hr 39 min. Any thoughts on why there is such a difference?



1. Are the routes exactly the same?
2. Did you print these on the same days?  Maybe there was excess traffic/accident/construction that Google maps didn't account for?

I've never come across this issue as we don't print our directions.  Sometimes the phone GPS and actual GPS (my copilot uses both at the same time) are a little off from each other but not by that much


----------



## Nancy O

Antaniasmom said:


> 1. Are the routes exactly the same?  *Yes-I doubled checked. There was a slight difference in St. Louis which dropped 10 min from Mapquest when I adjusted it. *
> 2. Did you print these on the same days?  Maybe there was excess traffic/accident/construction that Google maps didn't account for? *Yes-As a matter of fact it showed some delays on the Googlemaps version in Atlanta. *


----------



## bluezy

Nancy O said:


> I was just getting ready to print off my driving directions from MO to our resort. Funny thing...I have been using Googlemaps which gives estimated driving time 16 hr 5 min. This time I used Mapquest and it gives an estimated driving time of 17 hr 39 min. Any thoughts on why there is such a difference?



That's a big difference...I can't imagine what would cause that if the routes are exactly the same.  It might be that Googlemaps has far more users and therefore has better "real time" data than Mapquest.  Mapquest might be using more historical data and therefore not as accurate.  We usually just use Waze or Googlemaps on our phones and don't actually print anything out.  Both of those apps have always been very accurate for us.


----------



## imee2008

2 pages at most. Just "Print text only". And I'm talking about directions of more than 10-hr drive.



bocaj1431 said:


> Ok so this is probably a stupid question but if I print out directions is it like 20+ pages?  I will definitely do that because even if there are numerous pages it’s better than nothing.
> Thank you Nancy!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that would make me very nervous!  I would start thinking of all those horror movies where someone gets lost while driving and needs to stop and get help. Definitely want to avoid that while driving at night!


----------



## imee2008

Antaniasmom said:


> Our ist trip we stayed at Country Inn and Suites on Yvette Johnson Hagins Dr.
> I would highly suggest staying there, it's nice...I believe they had complimentary breakfast.  Right on the property there is a gas station (so convenient!) There was a Walmart and lots of restaurants not far down the road.  I would stay there again for sure!  If you're looking for something  cheaper but safe, we have stayed in Richmond Hill at Super 8 and also Dogwood Inn & Suites, same town.  Have you thought about where you'll stay on way back??  Are you stopping twice or driving straight thru to Savannah?  I would suggest leaving at a different time or you will arrive far too soon to check in.  We have left at 5 am and made it to Savannah about 830 pm.  The midnight trip we arrived at 3 pm.



Savannah for us would be farther (I think), so we stop at Atlanta. I'm curious though, do you also use Hotwire for your stopover hotel booking?


----------



## sam_gordon

Antaniasmom said:


> 1. Are the routes exactly the same?
> 2. Did you print these on the same days?  Maybe there was excess traffic/accident/construction that Google maps didn't account for?
> 
> I've never come across this issue as we don't print our directions.  Sometimes the phone GPS and actual GPS (my copilot uses both at the same time) are a little off from each other but not by that much





bluezy said:


> That's a big difference...I can't imagine what would cause that if the routes are exactly the same.  It might be that Googlemaps has far more users and therefore has better "real time" data than Mapquest.  Mapquest might be using more historical data and therefore not as accurate.  We usually just use Waze or Googlemaps on our phones and don't actually print anything out.  Both of those apps have always been very accurate for us.


Are they both using the same average speed?  

Look at the miles they both indicate (should be all but identical).  Then divide by the amount of time they say.  Just some rough numbers...

16.08 (16 hours, 5 minutes) hours averaging 70 miles/hour = 1125.6 miles.
17.65 hours averaging 65 miles/hour = 1147.25 miles.

16.08 averaging 60mph= 964.8
17.65 hours averaging 55mph= 970.75


----------



## mckennarose

mckennarose said:


> In two weeks we will be making then drive again from PA to FL.  Last year we tried the 81 route and liked it a lot and will be doing it again.  Skipping all that traffic below DC and Richmond area is worth it for us.





mrsap said:


> I don’t know why, but when my husband suggests to take 81, I cringe! I feel like it’s out of the way and boring. However, it totally serves its purpose of avoiding traffic!! Anytime we take 95, no matter what time of day, we have at least an hour of traffic!! Then my husband gives me the “should have took 81” line. I think I like 95 so much too because the kids favorite part of the trip is looking for Pedro signs in North Carolina! It does give us something to do for a little bit!! LOL





bluezy said:


> We always count the Pedro signs!!!   They've definitely gone down in numbers over the years, but it's still something fun to do to pass the time in NC.     We debate taking taking 81 (a lot of people in our area take that route) but DH prefers to take 95.  His reasoning is that if we take 81, we *know* it will take at least an hour longer than 95.  If we take 95, we *might* have delays but it will still usually be faster.  I will say that out of our last 7 trips, we've only had significant delays on 95 on 2 of them...and one of those was due to a major accident with multiple fatalities so the road was closed in *both* directions for almost an entire day (we lost about 2-3 hours of time that day due to *every* alternate route being packed).  There were also accidents on the 81 route that day as well (no bad weather) so it was going to be a long day no matter which way we went that time!   We try to leave home by 5:00 a.m. on a Saturday so we tend to be through the DC area by 9:00 which keeps us ahead of the worst traffic.



Just made the drive and took both routes.

On the way down, we took the 8-77-26-95 route and it added only a 1/2 hour to our time to our overnight stop in Port Wentworth GA on I95.  While we were on 77 we saw traffic backed up in the opposite lane and decided that when we were driving back home to skip it and take the 95 route.  That wound up being a huge mistake.  First, we hit a ton of traffic both below and above Richmond and then even more around Fredericksburg VA which added almost 2 hours to our trip home.  There were several accidents along with construction that made the trip home longer and more stressful.  I think if we would've done the 81 route we could have been through that slow stretch on 77 much quicker.  

Other notes; we flew through traffic in Jacksonville both ways and had no issues and in spite of the construction on I4 in Orlando, we didn't have any major back ups or stops.


----------



## mrsap

mckennarose said:


> Just made the drive and took both routes.
> 
> On the way down, we took the 8-77-26-95 route and it added only a 1/2 hour to our time to our overnight stop in Port Wentworth GA on I95.  While we were on 77 we saw traffic backed up in the opposite lane and decided that when we were driving back home to skip it and take the 95 route.  That wound up being a huge mistake.  First, we hit a ton of traffic both below and above Richmond and then even more around Fredericksburg VA which added almost 2 hours to our trip home.  There were several accidents along with construction that made the trip home longer and more stressful.  I think if we would've done the 81 route we could have been through that slow stretch on 77 much quicker.
> 
> Other notes; we flew through traffic in Jacksonville both ways and had no issues and in spite of the construction on I4 in Orlando, we didn't have any major back ups or stops.



Ugh! Same spot almost every time! So frustrating!! No matter what time of day, seem to always hit that traffic!! As of right now, we're going 95 in June - but not sure about November, especially since we're leaving the day before Thanksgiving!!!!  We typically leave to go down between that Saturday to Tuesday, but my DH doesn't want the kids to miss too much school anymore now that they're getting older. Hope you had a great trip!!


----------



## Oaken

Anyone drive from Houston ?  leaving Friday the 1st and hoping to drive all the way through, just stopping to eat and gas (maybe a little nap)
question is...  other than fast food  anything good to eat or places to stop to let the little one run around a bit along the route... 

think the route is I10,I12,I10 then i think I75 in Florida...


----------



## mckennarose

mrsap said:


> Ugh! Same spot almost every time! So frustrating!! No matter what time of day, seem to always hit that traffic!! As of right now, we're going 95 in June - but not sure about November, especially since we're leaving the day before Thanksgiving!!!!  We typically leave to go down between that Saturday to Tuesday, but my DH doesn't want the kids to miss too much school anymore now that they're getting older. Hope you had a great trip!!



We had a great trip, even with all the rain last week.  
We usually hit traffic around the King's Dominion exit too, but there was none on Sunday.  I don't know if they're open full season yet.  It was very disheartening to watch the gps arrival time go slowly from 8:30 pm to 10:30 pm!
Good luck with your trip!  I hope you have a smooth ride.


----------



## AmeriCanFam

We've driven down to Disney, or the Kissimmee, area 3 times now as a family and our next trip this August will be our 4th coming from NJ. We usually drive down the day before and stay someplace along the way down usually near the NC/SC boarder which is about the half way mark. We always make the trip a part of the vacation so it wouldn't seem too much like just a tedious drive to get to our vacation.


----------



## mrocco90

Antaniasmom said:


> Our ist trip we stayed at Country Inn and Suites on Yvette Johnson Hagins Dr.
> I would highly suggest staying there, it's nice...I believe they had complimentary breakfast.  Right on the property there is a gas station (so convenient!) There was a Walmart and lots of restaurants not far down the road.  I would stay there again for sure!  If you're looking for something  cheaper but safe, we have stayed in Richmond Hill at Super 8 and also Dogwood Inn & Suites, same town.  Have you thought about where you'll stay on way back??  Are you stopping twice or driving straight thru to Savannah?  I would suggest leaving at a different time or you will arrive far too soon to check in.  We have left at 5 am and made it to Savannah about 830 pm.  The midnight trip we arrived at 3 pm.



Thanks so much! Maybe we will leave later. Driving home we also plan on stopping but I’m not exactly sure where. We plan on spending the day in the parks and leaving Disney around 6pm. Driving for about 4-5 hours and finding somewhere to sleep. Not sure if this is the best plan.


----------



## pens4821

Anyone go through Alabama have advice on best directions?  My nephew will be moving but we are not sure exactly where. I know that his moms job will be near Anniston and she’ll have to be within a half hour or so if there. Once we know for sure that’ll help better on directions. 

Through Atlanta is what comes up on mapquest/google but we’d be leaving AL after school on Friday so would hit Atlanta at rush hour. Would be going down through Montgomery or through Columbus be a good idea?  We’d be looking for a hotel a couple hours from where he lives. 

We are thinking of going in January. Going to be a pain to drive from Pittsburgh to there (hopefully no snow) then down to Disney, but I think that’s the only way that’ll really work. Flying to al, getting him, then flying to fl seems like too much hassle/expense. He’s not fond of flying so I wouldn’t have him fly on his own.


----------



## Antaniasmom

imee2008 said:


> Savannah for us would be farther (I think), so we stop at Atlanta. I'm curious though, do you also use Hotwire for your stopover hotel booking?



I believe we used hotwire last year for one of the stopovers..sometimes I will book directly thru hotel website, just depends on where I can find best deal.  I DO use Hotwire to book where we stay for the week and got fantastic deals.

Also,  I think if you're going to be in the park until 6 and then get on the road...I would probably stay in Savannah again.  After a long day, you're not going to want to drive very long and I think that would put you in a good position.


----------



## Monykalyn

4 days til we leave for our 6th drive from SW MO in past year (note not all were round trip right away-drove down with the DCP kid and flew back and reversed that when program ended). 
DH likes to get south of Atlanta before we stop. He also likes the route through SE MO where we hit 3 states and 2 rivers/bridges in a matter of minutes . 
I either book the room as we start estimating where to stop on Orbitz or call directly if we have hotel reward points to use.


----------



## Prose

Anyone planning on driving 65 through Indianapolis soon - a stretch through downtown and the northwest side of town will be completely closed July 1 to at least August 5, 2018. https://www.in.gov/indot/3687.htm


----------



## SL6827

Whoooo, some of these drives down makes me grateful that ours is only 8-9 hours and even with just that amount of hours, we still have a stay over in Valdosta.


----------



## Valstew

Getting ready to drive down in 13 days, it is our first time driving. We plan on leaving between 12-1am from Southeastern Massachusetts and hope to get to at least Savannah but would prefer Jacksonville (hotels are much cheaper) before we stop for the night. We are hoping to get as close to Orlando as possible to make Sunday’s drive as short as possible.


----------



## SL6827

Valstew said:


> Getting ready to drive down in 13 days, it is our first time driving. We plan on leaving between 12-1am from Southeastern Massachusetts and hope to get to at least Savannah but would prefer Jacksonville (hotels are much cheaper) before we stop for the night. We are hoping to get as close to Orlando as possible to make Sunday’s drive as short as possible.


Us too.  12 days to go, with a stop in Valdosta, Ga on the way down.  But coming down from North Georgia.


----------



## SL6827

I am thinking that I might wait until the morning of June 16th, they day we leave, to book our overnight stay in Valdosta.  Looking at Orbitz, the rates really dropped for rooms this past Saturday verses what they were a week prior.  Anyone have any experience, luck by doing this?


----------



## jabeard1970

Please can someone answer this question.......  I know I'll pay a daily fee to park at my hotel on property.  Since, I'm a resort guest, will I still have to pay to park my car at one of the parks?

In the past, as long as you were a resort guest, there was no charge.


----------



## bluezy

SL6827 said:


> I am thinking that I might wait until the morning of June 16th, they day we leave, to book our overnight stay in Valdosta.  Looking at Orbitz, the rates really dropped for rooms this past Saturday verses what they were a week prior.  Anyone have any experience, luck by doing this?



The day before we left for Disney the last time, we were looking at hotel rates in the cities we planned to stop in.  I don't remember the specific hotels or rates, but we decided the rates we were seeing weren't anything we felt we needed to jump on so we didn't make any reservations before leaving (which turned out to be a good thing because we had several unexpected delays and didn't end up where we thought we would).   Instead, we just drove until we were ready to stop for the night and then looked for rooms on Orbitz.  Again, I don't remember the specific hotels or rates but I do remember that in general they were less expensive than what we had seen the day before when looking.  If you're flexible about what hotel you want to stay at, I would just wait until that day and book through Orbitz.




jabeard1970 said:


> Please can someone answer this question.......  I know I'll pay a daily fee to park at my hotel on property.  Since, I'm a resort guest, will I still have to pay to park my car at one of the parks?
> 
> In the past, as long as you were a resort guest, there was no charge.



You won't have to pay for parking at the parks.  And if you booked your resort reservation prior to 3/21/18, you won't be charged for parking at the resort.


----------



## deedeew80

We are driving from South Jersey the day after Thanksgiving, actually leaving in the middle of the night Thanksgiving night. The plan is to arrive sometime Friday evening and stay at a hotel for the night since we don’t check in until Saturday. What are some affordable hotel recommendations right near Disney? Or should I try to just add another night onto our reservation? Also, if we are driving and decide we can’t make it all the way and need to stop sooner, will we be able to find a vacancy or is this something we definitely need to reserve in advance? Thanks!


----------



## MsFrumble

Trekker said:


> There is a whole new section added to www.wdwinfo.com for people driving.
> 
> Please Check it out
> 
> This is a work in progress and you will see many updates so look now and look often for your driving information.



Thanks for this info! We are trying to plan a cruise for Sept so this helps a lot!


----------



## zobow02

Saafend said:


> Anyone ever driven from Michigan?
> 
> Just wondering if it is better to go through Georgia and stay on I75 or go through Indianapolis.
> 
> My Father in Law is a truck driver and says there is not much difference in time but the latter is probably the best route. Anyone have any ideas?



take I65 its the shortest route according to Siri


----------



## pigletgirl

Driving from the St Louis area, is it easier to go 55-22-75 or 64-24-75? 

We are wanting the easier route, but not necessarily faster. We are taking two days to drive down. Has anyone been in a similar situation?


----------



## arminnie

pigletgirl said:


> Driving from the St Louis area, is it easier to go 55-22-75 or 64-24-75?
> 
> We are wanting the easier route, but not necessarily faster. We are taking two days to drive down. Has anyone been in a similar situation?


We leave from Central Arkansas - we totally avoid Atlanta.   I would choose the 55-22-75.  But that's us.


----------



## pigletgirl

arminnie said:


> We leave from Central Arkansas - we totally avoid Atlanta.   I would choose the 55-22-75.  But that's us.


Yeah, I’d like to avoid Atlanta too. So much traffic.


----------



## vicki595

We're driving down from Maryland in 10 days. Trying to figure out where to stop overnight. Driven it once before, and stopped in Florence SC, but we started after work on the Friday; this time, we'll be heading out on Saturday, so obviously we'll manage to get a little further south.

Straight shot all the way back home though. I need to stock up on some entertainment...


----------



## Monykalyn

SL6827 said:


> Whoooo, some of these drives down makes me grateful that ours is only 8-9 hours and even with just that amount of hours, we still have a stay over in Valdosta.


Sheesh if I was "only" 8 hours away i'd be there even more 


bluezy said:


> If you're flexible about what hotel you want to stay at, I would just wait until that day and book through Orbitz.


We often stop after midnight-I will have scoped out a few acceptable places, then we go in and ask if they will meet or beat the best offer we saw or offer a prorated rate for the night. We did this last couple trips-it is great to get a suite hotel with breakfast for <$100, the extra bed (sofa bed usually) is great for the youngest as no one likes to share a bed with him. And we slept late and breakfast was supposed t have ended by time we finally made it down-but the staff was just just starting to clear stuff and told us to take our time and get what we wanted.
Gave them a nice review on TA



pigletgirl said:


> 64-24-75?





pigletgirl said:


> Yeah, I’d like to avoid Atlanta too. So much traffic.


we go through atlanta-but yeah-that place scares the daylights out of me driving-and mind-we go through in late late evening or early am hours. Drivers in Atlanta are NUTS. No matter where we start from in MO (SW or in STL) we try to time it to get through Atlanta on an "off" time and to get either south (if heading to Orlando) or way north (if heading home).


----------



## pigletgirl

Monykalyn said:


> we go through atlanta-but yeah-that place scares the daylights out of me driving-and mind-we go through in late late evening or early am hours. Drivers in Atlanta are NUTS. No matter where we start from in MO (SW or in STL) we try to time it to get through Atlanta on an "off" time and to get either south (if heading to Orlando) or way north (if heading home).


Yep, we figure if we decide to drive through Atlanta, that I'd like to get all the way to Chattanooga for the night, and then get up really pretty early and be driving through it by 6-630am. I know morning rush hour will be starting but the last thing I want is to be stuck in traffic all morning.

Does Atlanta have an alternate route maybe that goes around the city?


----------



## yaya74

Driving down from NJ to WDW in a month. Last time on this path was last August in 2017. 

1. How bad is the construction on I-4?? Heard about it but really don't know much about it. 
2. Would like to stay overnight in Jacksonville this time (usually stayed in Savannah/Pooler). Any recommendation in Jacksonville, along I-95 preferred??


----------



## bluezy

yaya74 said:


> Driving down from NJ to WDW in a month. Last time on this path was last August in 2017.
> 
> 1. How bad is the construction on I-4?? Heard about it but really don't know much about it.
> 2. Would like to stay overnight in Jacksonville this time (usually stayed in Savannah/Pooler). Any recommendation in Jacksonville, along I-95 preferred??




We just made the drive from SE PA last week.  Here's my experience/reponses:

1.  There is still a TON of construction going on I-4.  I think it was more significant than our last trip in 2016 (and there was a lot during that trip).  We drove through the construction area at about 9:30 on a Sunday morning and 8:30 on a Monday morning.  Traffic was moving just fine -- no delays -- during those times.  I think most of the work is done during the night. There is a website with details on the construction:  https://i4ultimate.com/

2.  We typically stop in Savannah/Port Wentworth for the night but this year we stayed in Jacksonville.  We never know exactly how far we'll get in a day so we don't typically make reservations ahead of time.  We just pull off of I-95 at an exit with several hotels and then book something through either a travel website or directly at the hotel chain website after scoping out the various buildings.  We ended up staying at The Hampton Inn South off of exit 344.  It was a very nice hotel, rooms were clean and spacious, free breakfast had a lot of options (including two types of waffles, western omelets, hash browns, and bacon along with all the other usual items), and the staff was very friendly.  Our only "complaint" was that the bathroom had a sliding "barn door" (not a pocket door) rather than a traditional door.  It really didn't give the person in the bathroom a lot of privacy since there are small gaps all around the door...and no lock.  It was fine for us for 1 night, but it's not something I would have been happy about if that was my room for the week.  I understand why they used that type of door there (a space logistics issue) but that type of door is really not meant for a private space like that.  There were numerous other hotels at that exit as well and we wouldn't hesitate to stop in that area again (and we might even stay at that hotel again).


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys! So wanted to update on our drive down from NJ...hit about 2 hours of traffic on 6/22 in Virginia. It was horrible. My poor kids napped while we were stuck in it and when they woke they were sure they were closer to Pedro signs! Felt so bad. Went from arrival time in GA 10:15 pm to 1:30 AM!!!!! (2 quick stops too) Uugghhhh....
Rt. 4 had its share of traffic, but not nearly as bad as Virginia. I’ll update you when we make the trek home... might go 81.


----------



## bluezy

mrsap said:


> Hey guys! So wanted to update on our drive down from NJ...hit about 2 hours of traffic on 6/22 in Virginia. It was horrible. My poor kids napped while we were stuck in it and when they woke they were sure they were closer to Pedro signs! Felt so bad. Went from arrival time in GA 10:15 pm to 1:30 pm!!!!! (2 quick stops too) Uugghhhh....
> Rt. 4 had its share of traffic, but not nearly as bad as Virginia. I’ll update you when we make the trek home... might go 81.



Sorry you hit those slow downs in VA.  We always feel like once we pass Richmond, we're "home free" as the next place we have the potential to hit traffic is Jacksonville.  We had some slow-downs in VA when we were traveling south on 6/15, but nothing more than a few minutes.  We did avoid a 45 minute slow down (according to Google Maps) by jumping in the EZ pass Express lanes.   I always try to get my husband to take the 81 route, but his comment is that in all of our trips, we've only had 2 times that we've been slowed down more than 45 minutes by staying with the I-95 route.  If we take the other route we're guaranteed to take an hour longer and there's no guarantee that there won't be traffic or accidents on that route that will slow us down even more.  So we always take the gamble and stick with the I-95 route and follow the advice on Waze and Googlemaps as we drive.  

I-4 had a good amount of traffic for us on the morning of the 15th but no slowdowns -- we were always traveling at least the speed limit if not a bit faster.

Have a great vacation!


----------



## LilyWDW

So working on plans for the drive. One thing I am not sure about are tolls. How much change should I look into getting? We are coming from Indianapolis and stopping in Valdosta GA overnight. Then heading to Disney the next morning. Since it is already such a long drive we would like to take the quickest route even if that means paying a few tolls. Now if it is gonna be like $20+ it may be worth a bit extra time. So any suggestions on routes?


----------



## Cannot_Wait_4Disney

LilyWDW said:


> So working on plans for the drive. One thing I am not sure about are tolls. How much change should I look into getting? We are coming from Indianapolis and stopping in Valdosta GA overnight. Then heading to Disney the next morning. Since it is already such a long drive we would like to take the quickest route even if that means paying a few tolls. Now if it is gonna be like $20+ it may be worth a bit extra time. So any suggestions on routes?



You have the new toll for the bridge into Louisville across the Ohio.  Not worth avoiding it by taking 31E across instead.      No tolls the rest of the way through Kentucky or through Tennessee or Georgia on 65, 24, 75.  As for Florida, There is a toll on the turnpike from Ocala to Orlando and on the road we take from the turnpike to the western side of WDW.   It's not enough to make it worth driving to Tampa and back over on 4 just to avoid it.     You can buy a pass for your Florida tolls so you don't have to fiddle with cash.    For the bridge across the Ohio at Louisville, if you don't have the pass, they send you a bill.


----------



## mrsap

Hey guys, wanted to update you on our ride home. Took 81 to get back to NJ. A couple slow slow downs, but nothing like we experienced in the way down when we took 95!! Trucks in the fast lane are typically the biggest issue. It’s an hour longer, but we actually had a really nice ride home. Stopped for a long sit down dinner and kids slept rest of way. Left the Poly around 5:45 am and got home around 1:30 am. Thinking of doing 81 again for November’s ride home. For everyone with upcoming trips, have a safe, quick ride!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Christine

mrsap said:


> Hey guys, wanted to update you on our ride home. Took 81 to get back to NJ. A couple slow slow downs, but nothing like we experienced in the way down when we took 95!! Trucks in the fast lane are typically the biggest issue. It’s an hour longer, but we actually had a really nice ride home. Stopped for a long sit down dinner and kids slept rest of way. Left the Poly around 5:45 am and got home around 1:30 am. Thinking of doing 81 again for November’s ride home. For everyone with upcoming trips, have a safe, quick ride!!! Enjoy!!



I-81 is a good alternative.  I live in the part of Virginia where the massive backups occur and it can be horrendous.  Sometimes it can be 15-30 miles of backups.  It's awful.  The EZ Pass lanes will get you around much of it now but they are very pricey during the week (much more affordable on the weekend).  I spent a lot of time recently on I81 and in general you don't get the backups like I95 but I will warn you that there are frequent accidents on I81 and if you hit one (usually between I66/I81 and all the way down to Blacksburg) you can lose a LOT of time.  Each direction of I81 is two lanes and an accident can be catastrophic.  My son went to college right off I81 and we got caught up a number of times.  But, yeah, nothing can really match the I95 mess through Virginia (Northern VA to Fredericksburg/Richmond).  Best done in the middle of the night or before 7AM during the summer.


----------



## bethbuchall

mrsap said:


> Hey guys, wanted to update you on our ride home. Took 81 to get back to NJ. A couple slow slow downs, but nothing like we experienced in the way down when we took 95!! Trucks in the fast lane are typically the biggest issue. It’s an hour longer, but we actually had a really nice ride home. Stopped for a long sit down dinner and kids slept rest of way. Left the Poly around 5:45 am and got home around 1:30 am. Thinking of doing 81 again for November’s ride home. For everyone with upcoming trips, have a safe, quick ride!!! Enjoy!!



Thanks for sharing! We're in central NYS, and our plan was 81 to avoid 95 through Virginia, but we started second-guessing ourselves. 81 it is!


----------



## LovePug

mrsap said:


> Hey guys, wanted to update you on our ride home. Took 81 to get back to NJ. A couple slow slow downs, but nothing like we experienced in the way down when we took 95!! Trucks in the fast lane are typically the biggest issue. It’s an hour longer, but we actually had a really nice ride home. Stopped for a long sit down dinner and kids slept rest of way. Left the Poly around 5:45 am and got home around 1:30 am. Thinking of doing 81 again for November’s ride home. For everyone with upcoming trips, have a safe, quick ride!!! Enjoy!!



We always take 81 from PA anymore. I can't stomach the thought of the DC area and that whole 95 route these days.


----------



## farmerswife

We are flying from into Atlanta and then driving to Kissimmee.  Where would be a good place to stop of dinner and a break?  We land in Atlanta around 2pm.


----------



## hearts8701

From Atlanta to Kissimmee is about 6 1/2 hour drive
I suggest you get out of Atlanta as soon as possible rush hour will slow you down it’s not a good start to your road trip Macon's close to Atlanta its the biggest place until you get to Valdosta after Macon you have about a 4 hour ride it has lots of major restaurants available along 75 south Next cities are Perry and Tifton you’ll find fewer restaurants there until you hit Valdosta at the end of Georgia


----------



## princessfionasmom

farmerswife said:


> We are flying from into Atlanta and then driving to Kissimmee.  Where would be a good place to stop of dinner and a break?  We land in Atlanta around 2pm.



OMG I’m so glad you posted this.  I never thought of flying into Atlanta!  The flights for April vacation week are so much cheaper flying into Atlanta then renting a car.  My kids are much happier about driving 6 1/2 hours versus 21 hr drive from where we live.


----------



## Mikey15

Assuming you beat rush hour out of Atlanta (which I would hope you would, landing at 2pm), Valdosta would be the natural stop, a little over 3 hours from ATL depending on how fast you drive.  We usually stop in Lake City, FL when we drive this stretch, but we're bypassing Atlanta at an earlier time than that.  If you get in your rental car by 3pm you wouldn't hit Lake City until ~7:00-7:15, which is probably too late for dinner when you have kids in the car.

There's a whole lot of nothing (pecan stands, "adult" stores, Bible museums) between Macon and Valdosta on I-75, so it's one or the other.


----------



## famsen

Well looks like we are leaving Friday evening from Chicago to WDW and will be dodging a hurricane. We always take I-65 to I-75 down but given that hurricane Florence could be making landfall near Georgia or South Carolina I want to stay as far west of that as possible. There will be lots of crowding with evacuations and storms, flooding, etc. I am thinking now of taking I-65 through Alabama then cross over to I-10 into Florida. 
Has anyone taken this route? I've never driving through Alabama and want to know what to expect. Stay safe out there!. Thanks.


----------



## Mikey15

I-65 turns southwest from Montgomery to go to Mobile.  You'd be adding distance unless you're cutting through to 10 on a smaller highway like 231.  Not sure what that's like but it looks pretty flat and empty like southern GA.

I don't think you'd be dealing with hurricane force winds or anything if you stuck to I-75, but maybe you could avoid driving in really heavy rain through Atlanta traffic if you skirt west.  I don't see anything wrong with considering it.  Google says it only adds 60 miles / one hour, so you're not out much to give it a try.


----------



## bjschil

We are from SW Wisconsin and pull our fifth wheel down to Florida every year.  The last three years we have gone through Alabama, 231, and picked up I10.  It is a beautiful drive, certainly less stressful, though about and hour or so longer.  We find it to be our new route.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Portions of interstate 95 are closed today in North Carolina and South Carolina.

I-95 is closed from exit 13 at Hwy. 74 to exit 22 at Fayetteville Rd. . The interstate is closed in both directions and North Carolina state officials say the closure is expected through Sept. 26.

I-95 north and southbound in Dillon County in South Carolina  is also closed.


----------



## KCMA

We are heading out Tuesday around 2pm-3pm from about 45 mins east of Toronto... due to hurricane Florence we decided to change routes southbound and take the I75 route.. we will take the 95/26/77 etc way home on the 29th/30... driving straight through on the way down and stopping one night on the way home


----------



## bluezy

This is the route the NC DOT is recommending for travel to FL and GA from the NE.   It's quite a detour but I'm guessing it sticks to major highways that are well out of the way of the destruction of the storm.

https://www.wral.com/dot-recommends-detour-around-nc-sc-for-southbound-drivers/17846443/


----------



## mco65

farmerswife said:


> We are flying from into Atlanta and then driving to Kissimmee.  Where would be a good place to stop of dinner and a break?  We land in Atlanta around 2pm.



Atlanta to WDW is a nice easy drive IMO.  I prefer to drive but my wife prefers to fly so you can guess who wins that debate.. 

Still, we have driven many times whether it be to WDW, Daytona or Tampa...  I always like to stop at exit 5 (Hwy 376) off I75.  Next to last exit before getting into Florida and the last exit with any restaurants right off the interstate.  They have chain places like Cracker Barrel, McDs, Zaxbys, Chic Fil A and a mom and pop place called Farm House Restaurant.. (southern food) really good!  This will put you just past half way and is ideal, IMO... But where ever you stop, get out of Atlanta ASAP and don't stop until you get past Macon...


----------



## Roy Disney

crazy4wdw said:


> Portions of interstate 95 are closed today in North Carolina and South Carolina.
> 
> I-95 is closed from exit 13 at Hwy. 74 to exit 22 at Fayetteville Rd. . The interstate is closed in both directions and North Carolina state officials say the closure is expected through Sept. 26.
> 
> I-95 north and southbound in Dillon County in South Carolina  is also closed.



We’re leaving from NY Sept 28th, hope 95 is open by then.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Just to let everyone know, another section of I-95 closed at 6:00 PM EST today due to flooding.

From the South Carolina Dept of Highways:  "preparations have begun to close I-95 in both directions from Exit 164 (US 52) to Exit 181 (SC 38) due to the imminent threat of flooding at the Great Pee Dee River."


----------



## pmdeve

I95 exit site is still suggesting i4 to i95 to i26 in South Carolina to I 77 then 81 through VA.  I am reading about 95 closing between certain exit numbers.  Unfortunately I don’t know if the exits in SC that are closing are north of I26.  I am hoping this route is still open.   We are leaving tomorrow and I want to be safe.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## LilyWDW

Trying to decide which way to go next Saturday/Sunday.

Saturday is Indianapolis to Valdosta, GA.
Sunday is Valdosta to Disney.

I would like to minimize tolls if at all possible. I am comfortable with interstate travel and city travel as well as travel through the mountains if needed.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## justreading

pmdeve said:


> I95 exit site is still suggesting i4 to i95 to i26 in South Carolina to I 77 then 81 through VA.  I am reading about 95 closing between certain exit numbers.  Unfortunately I don’t know if the exits in SC that are closing are north of I26.  I am hoping this route is still open.   We are leaving tomorrow and I want to be safe.  Thanks for your input.



I just saw a post on another thread that said smooth sailing from i4-95-26-77-81-78.  No slowdowns.


----------



## Mikey15

LilyWDW said:


> Trying to decide which way to go next Saturday/Sunday.
> 
> Saturday is Indianapolis to Valdosta, GA.
> Sunday is Valdosta to Disney.
> 
> I would like to minimize tolls if at all possible. I am comfortable with interstate travel and city travel as well as travel through the mountains if needed.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!



I can’t remember Indy to TN, but certainly once you get on I-75 at Chattanooga there’s no tolls to Valdosta, leaving your only toll concern as Ocala to Orlando on the Florida Turnpike. IIRC the whole stretch was around $5 each way, broken up in a few toll plazas (all cash friendly) making it not worth avoiding. You can get off at I-4W and then you have no more tolls to worry about. 

If you really wanted to avoid the Turnpike, you could take FL-44 (one exit before the Turnpike) to US27 in Leesburg. 27 has a few stoplights here and there, particularly near Clermont, but it’s a pretty quick, low traffic, straightforward stretch to get down to US192.


----------



## Roy Disney

NCDOT website says all of I-95 in NC is now open:

RALEIGH – Interstate 95 through North Carolina is now reopened to all traffic, Governor Roy Cooper announced Sunday night.

Floodwaters that covered the interstate following Hurricane Florence receded quicker than expected, allowing the N.C. Department of Transportation to complete the inspections and repairs needed to reopen the road.

https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2018/2018-09-23-interstate-95-reopens.aspx


----------



## LilyWDW

Mikey15 said:


> I can’t remember Indy to TN, but certainly once you get on I-75 at Chattanooga there’s no tolls to Valdosta, leaving your only toll concern as Ocala to Orlando on the Florida Turnpike. IIRC the whole stretch was around $5 each way, broken up in a few toll plazas (all cash friendly) making it not worth avoiding. You can get off at I-4W and then you have no more tolls to worry about.
> 
> If you really wanted to avoid the Turnpike, you could take FL-44 (one exit before the Turnpike) to US27 in Leesburg. 27 has a few stoplights here and there, particularly near Clermont, but it’s a pretty quick, low traffic, straightforward stretch to get down to US192.


I think we decided that $5 isn't worth saving something like 30 minutes on the drive. We're gonna go 75 but bypass the Turnpike. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Roy Disney said:


> NCDOT website says all of I-95 in NC is now open:
> 
> RALEIGH – Interstate 95 through North Carolina is now reopened to all traffic, Governor Roy Cooper announced Sunday night.
> 
> Floodwaters that covered the interstate following Hurricane Florence receded quicker than expected, allowing the N.C. Department of Transportation to complete the inspections and repairs needed to reopen the road.
> 
> https://www.ncdot.gov/news/press-releases/Pages/2018/2018-09-23-interstate-95-reopens.aspx


Just coming over here to post, all of I-95 in North and South Carolina has reopened.


----------



## mrsap

crazy4wdw said:


> Just coming over here to post, all of I-95 in North and South Carolina has reopened.



That’s wonderful news, thanks!


----------



## deedeew80

Hi everyone! We will be driving down to Disney from NJ the end of November. We will arrive the evening before we are to check in to our Disney Resort. I have been trying to get a room there but there is nothing available. So I am looking for a nice, but affordable, offsite hotel for 1 night. Some I have found are pretty pricey. Would cost more than staying at a value on site.  Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## crzy4dsny

Deedeew, here's another suggestion to consider. In the past we have stopped in Kingsland GA, it's right on the border of Fl, on our drive from Long Island. From there it's about 2.5 hours to Disney. It breaks the drive up nicely, we would get up and leave the hotel around 7:00am and be in Disney by 9:30-10:00am.


----------



## jimmytammy

deedee
I second crzy4dsny on the Kingsland GA stop!  Lots of places just off 95 at exit 3.  We like the Microtel. Queen beds, clean, and folks are friendly.  Good restaurant and fuel options if needed at this exit.  Its roughly 3 hrs from WDW at this point. 

Another option depending on arrival time and if you are willing to drive on, we like the Springhill at Flamingo Crossings near WDW.  Its not far from the AK area, if you are familiar with Western Way(Blvd?) thats very near Coronado Springs Resort, you take that maybe 3 miles off property.  Not much congestion with traffic out that way, very nice and still fairly new place.  It has a sister Towneplace next door and they share a pool and lounge area.  So either one IMO would make a good choice


----------



## deedeew80

crzy4dsny said:


> Deedeew, here's another suggestion to consider. In the past we have stopped in Kingsland GA, it's right on the border of Fl, on our drive from Long Island. From there it's about 2.5 hours to Disney. It breaks the drive up nicely, we would get up and leave the hotel around 7:00am and be in Disney by 9:30-10:00am.





jimmytammy said:


> deedee
> I second crzy4dsny on the Kingsland GA stop!  Lots of places just off 95 at exit 3.  We like the Microtel. Queen beds, clean, and folks are friendly.  Good restaurant and fuel options if needed at this exit.  Its roughly 3 hrs from WDW at this point.
> 
> Another option depending on arrival time and if you are willing to drive on, we like the Springhill at Flamingo Crossings near WDW.  Its not far from the AK area, if you are familiar with Western Way(Blvd?) thats very near Coronado Springs Resort, you take that maybe 3 miles off property.  Not much congestion with traffic out that way, very nice and still fairly new place.  It has a sister Towneplace next door and they share a pool and lounge area.  So either one IMO would make a good choice



Thank you both for your suggestions! The plan is to leave NJ at 3am and drive straight through. I do have some hotels and places in mind in case we decide we cannot go any further. I’m hoping we will be fine though. I want to do minimal driving the next day so we won’t be so tired for the parks that day! Lol! Hoping to at least stay within 40-30 mins of WDW!


----------



## Sunelis

I need suggestions from folks who drive long days to get to Disney. What kind of food/snacks do you have in your car? I will only stop for gas/pee breaks and an hotel room at night so I need stuff easy to eat while driving.


----------



## Maroonag1

Sunelis said:


> I need suggestions from folks who drive long days to get to Disney. What kind of food/snacks do you have in your car? I will only stop for gas/pee breaks and an hotel room at night so I need stuff easy to eat while driving.


We hit up Costco when we are packing. I munch on jerky and trail mix while I'm driving. For the girls we usually have either trail mix or fruit chips.


----------



## mrsap

Sunelis said:


> I need suggestions from folks who drive long days to get to Disney. What kind of food/snacks do you have in your car? I will only stop for gas/pee breaks and an hotel room at night so I need stuff easy to eat while driving.



We pack a big ‘snack bag’ - Pringle’s, Combos, Twizzlers, little boxes of cereal, granola bars, candy, Goldfish, cookies, applesauce pouches, popcorn, carrots, bananas, etc. Bottom line - lots of junk! LOL Enjoy!


----------



## Dawn68PA

Sunelis said:


> I need suggestions from folks who drive long days to get to Disney. What kind of food/snacks do you have in your car? I will only stop for gas/pee breaks and an hotel room at night so I need stuff easy to eat while driving.



We pack sandwiches, chips, beef sticks, chocolate, string cheese, stuff like that.  Once we leave PA we will stop in VA for breakfast then just drive all the way to Florida, except for gas and bathroom breaks.


----------



## rg35

We usually bring breakfast items (donuts or bagels and juice) and eat breakfast in the car (we leave NYC around 4am for our drives). I usually eat breakfast right away. The kids generally fall asleep quickly once we're in the car and eat when they wake up. 

My wife packs snacks like chips and stuff like that for the car, and we bring a gallon of water that we keep in a cooler bag and refillable water bottles. We try to limit intake of junky snacks so nobody gets stomach issues in the car.

We stop for lunch in southern VA or just inside the NC border (fast food - Chik-fil-A, Arby's, etc.).

For dinner we seem to have developed a tradition of stopping at Cracker Barrel. There aren't really any around here so it's kind of a novelty thing. My wife loves it and it's also really cheap. They are plentiful so we kind of just find one nearest to where we are stopping overnight and get dinner before checking into our hotel. 

Since we're not doing the drive all the way through, we're not in a huge rush and don't mind stopping to eat.

On the return trip, we typically do that in one shot and so we do more snacking. We generally stop for a fast food lunch, but we do not stop for dinner. "Dinner" usually consists of whatever everyone wants to grab when we stop for gas in the middle of VA on our way home.


----------



## princessfionasmom

I’m looking for tips driving down to WDW from just south of Boston.  I was going to try take the train again but my family is dead set against it.  I apparently am the only one in my family who really enjoyed the auto train.  Anyway, we’re heading down for April school vacation week, probably leaving Thursday night 4/11.  We will have 4 people driving, me, DH, DS18 and his friend who will also be 18.

Looking for:
Best time to leave:
Best stops along the way:
If you have driving straight thru before, any regrets and/or things you’re glad you did?
Recommendations for stopping overnight on the way home?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!  We’ve driven back before straight thru but it was just me and DH and it was exhausting.  Hoping with 4 drivers it will be a bit better.

Thanks!


----------



## deedeew80

Starting to freak out a little bit!!! We leave in 2 weeks. We check in the Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24. We are driving from NJ (about 16hrs) the plan is to leave at 3am Friday morning, drive straight through, arriving in the Disney area sometime Friday evening. We will be staying offsite that night. Anyway. I’m afraid of hitting holiday traffic!! Are people going to be out on the roads the day after Thanksgiving heading back home? I originally thought traffic would be low since most people are off work the day after Thanksgiving. Ugh! Everyone says we should leave earlier, like after Thanksgiving dinner and drive through the night or at least as far as we can go. I honestly wasn’t keen on this from the start because I know I will NOT be able to sleep in a car and I’m afraid my kids won’t either. Everyone says they are kids they will eventually fall asleep. I don’t know what to do! Should we leave the night before or stick with our original plan? Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## jeff_h

deedeew80 said:


> Starting to freak out a little bit!!! We leave in 2 weeks. We check in the Saturday after Thanksgiving 11/24. We are driving from NJ (about 16hrs) the plan is to leave at 3am Friday morning, drive straight through, arriving in the Disney area sometime Friday evening. We will be staying offsite that night. Anyway. I’m afraid of hitting holiday traffic!! Are people going to be out on the roads the day after Thanksgiving heading back home? I originally thought traffic would be low since most people are off work the day after Thanksgiving. Ugh! Everyone says we should leave earlier, like after Thanksgiving dinner and drive through the night or at least as far as we can go. I honestly wasn’t keen on this from the start because I know I will NOT be able to sleep in a car and I’m afraid my kids won’t either. Everyone says they are kids they will eventually fall asleep. I don’t know what to do! Should we leave the night before or stick with our original plan? Any advice? Thank you!



Thanksgiving Thursday, Friday, or Saturday is not bad going through VA, it's the Wednesday before and Sunday after that are the nightmare days!

That seems like quite a lot to tackle in one day, 16 hours seems optimistic when making the regular stops for gas and meals.

You may want to see if you can enjoy Thanksgiving dinner then leave that evening and drive that evening to somewhere in NC and stay the night there, then Friday's drive will be much easier and your family will be ready to hit a park on Saturday.  Good luck and wave to Pedro for me...


----------



## Dawn68PA

You should be fine.  Any traffic you should hit will be going the other way.


----------



## jimmytammy

Looking for alternate route rather than I 95 I 4 from NC.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Tracilyn

jimmytammy said:


> Looking for alternate route rather than I 95 I 4 from NC.  Any thoughts?



We just drove to WDW from central NC last week. Not sure what part of the journey you're wanting to avoid, but we rarely have any problems until we hit Orlando just by taking I-95 to I-4 and using I-295 east to bypass Jacksonville. I-4 through Orlando is always the worst part by far so this time we tried the 429 toll road, exiting I-4 near Altamonte Springs. Total tolls were around $5 and it might have even added 5 minutes to the trip, but was totally worth it to avoid the construction mess downtown!


----------



## bluezy

jeff_h said:


> Thanksgiving Thursday, Friday, or Saturday is not bad going through VA, it's the Wednesday before and Sunday after that are the nightmare days!
> 
> That seems like quite a lot to tackle in one day, 16 hours seems optimistic when making the regular stops for gas and meals.
> 
> You may want to see if you can enjoy Thanksgiving dinner then leave that evening and drive that evening to somewhere in NC and stay the night there, then Friday's drive will be much easier and your family will be ready to hit a park on Saturday.  Good luck and wave to Pedro for me...



I agree about possibly starting the drive on Thursday evening.  We have a 16 hour drive from PA and we always split the drive over at least 2 days usually doing 12-14 hours the first day (we stop for lunch as well as several bathroom/stretch breaks along the way) and then have about 3-4 hours the next morning (check-in day).  That allows us to get a good night's sleep the night before arrival and we're well rested when we get to Disney.  No matter how chill our touring plans are, we find Disney to be an exhausting vacation. The last thing we want to do is arrive already exhausted from driving 16-17 hours the day before we get there.  Our adult son and his wife did the straight-through drive one year and said never again.  They ended up skipping half a day of touring at Disney because they were so exhausted by day 2 and just needed to sleep.   I know the straight through drive works for some people, but it wouldn't work for our family.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tracilyn
I am actually looking for roads that get me off of 95 sooner than 4.  I realize the 95/4 route is faster but I am looking for the road less traveled, less traffic.  Im getting and so are my eyes its getting tougher to drive, see at night, dealing with rainy roads, etc.  So before I totally give in to flying from Central NC, just weighing options.

We have driven at least 30 times.  One route I will suggest, 417 toll then take exit 3.  Will get you off I 4 sooner


----------



## Laz

jimmytammy said:


> Tracilyn
> I am actually looking for roads that get me off of 95 sooner than 4.  I realize the 95/4 route is faster but I am looking for the road less traveled, less traffic.  Im getting and so are my eyes its getting tougher to drive, see at night, dealing with rainy roads, etc.  So before I totally give in to flying from Central NC, just weighing options.
> 
> We have driven at least 30 times.  One route I will suggest, 417 toll then take exit 3.  Will get you off I 4 sooner



I am coming down I 95 from Charleston.  It would normally take around 6 hours, but my biggest worry is that I am traveling to WDW on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Your suggestion of 417 seems like it may help, unless someone has a better idea.  It looks like 417 runs right into the WDW property.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Tracilyn

Laz said:


> I am coming down I 95 from Charleston.  It would normally take around 6 hours, but my biggest worry is that I am traveling to WDW on the Sunday after Thanksgiving.  Your suggestion of 417 seems like it may help, unless someone has a better idea.  It looks like 417 runs right into the WDW property.  Any other suggestions would be appreciated



I've drove south from Raleigh to WDW on the Sunday after Thanksgiving three years ago and the worst traffic by far was the final 50ish miles in South Carolina before the Georgia border. There were no accidents, just too much traffic for those two lanes to handle and added over an hour to our journey. Traffic was immediately better after reaching Georgia where 95 is 3-laned. I'm unfamiliar with the route out of Charleston but would definitely recommend one that joins I-95 further south in Georgia! Other than the heavy traffic in South Carolina, that Sunday drive was normal.


----------



## jimmytammy

Tracilyn
I agree, the SC portion of 95 is the worst part of 95, just because its 2 lanes.


----------



## Mikey15

jimmytammy said:


> Tracilyn
> I am actually looking for roads that get me off of 95 sooner than 4.  I realize the 95/4 route is faster but I am looking for the road less traveled, less traffic.  Im getting and so are my eyes its getting tougher to drive, see at night, dealing with rainy roads, etc.  So before I totally give in to flying from Central NC, just weighing options.
> 
> We have driven at least 30 times.  One route I will suggest, 417 toll then take exit 3.  Will get you off I 4 sooner



If your issue is focusing at night / rainy times, I'm not sure I'd want to take a route where you have to make a bunch of little turns in small towns you're unfamiliar with.  Maybe go PAST I-4 on 95 and then head west on something less-trafficked like the Beachline (SR-528) or road 415?

If you do want backroads, one option I see is taking US-17 from Jacksonville (or later) which gets you to the 417 in Sanford.  Crossing over to Florida SR-19 at Palatka would take you farther west through the Ocala National Forest and be even less traveled.  From the northwest side of town you could take 429 to the Flamingo Crossing / Western Way entrance of Disney.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_State_Road_19


----------



## deedeew80

Looking for hotel recommendations for area about an hour away from Disney. We will be driving down from NJ so we will be coming from I-95 to I-4. Nothing too expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Dawn68PA

We stayed at the Quality Inn in Saint Augustine right off the highway and it was fine.


----------



## monica9

Thinking of driving from Ct this year. DH's ears can't handle the plane rides and it ruins his vacations every year.

Do you suggest a different route than i95? We are going in October and older DD will be in 6th grade so trying not to take more time out than needed and don't want to deduct days from our vacation. We are originally scheduled to so Sunday Sept 29 through Monday Oct 7. If we drive, we will leave Saturday around 4am and get there for Monday morning. But do you think if we take a day off of our vacation and leave that Sunday, October 6 late afternoon that we can get back by Monday evening with a 10 year old and a 2 year old?

Thanks for the help


----------



## monica9

After looking at google maps it looks like if we left at 4am Saturday from ct and drove to savannah Georgia it would take us about 13 1/2 hours. With a couple quick stops including south of the border, we can get to savannah to grab a hotel around 9pm. Then we can hit the road sunday morning around 7am, we can make it to Disney by 1 pm. This of course is without traffic.
What does everyone think? We are considering just taking i95 the whole way since we are going on the weekend but definitely avoiding George Washington bridge.


----------



## monica9

sheryl0521 said:


> We are driving for our 3rd time in the last few years, so I thought I would share our plan.
> 
> Leaving from south of Hartford, CT at about 8:00 pm Friday night after a full day of work & camp (2 adults & 2 kids  ages 2 & 10).  The plan is to drive about 4-5 hours the first leg and stay the night in Aberdeen, MD.
> Leg 2 - Start reasonably early on Saturday and drive to Hardeeville, SC  just north of the GA border.
> Leg 3 - Start reasonably early again on Sunday and arrive in WDW by mid day/ early afternoon.
> 
> We have done the drive straight through technique and it left my hubby exhausted for the first couple of Disney days.   Even though I drove on occasion, DH didn't sleep!
> 
> We have also done the drive until you need to stop routine and it took an additional couple of hours to find a vacant hotel room at 2AM.  This was during a snowstorm in February, too.  So we are thinking we are being safe this time.
> 
> Coming home we plan on leaving Saturday AM and drive to Chester, VA and then on day 2 get back to Hartford CT by the end of the day.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments?  Let me know!
> 
> S


I know this is a while back but how did it work out? We are leaving from CT too and have a 2yr and 10yr old. We were hoping to leave 4am and only sleep over one night but wondering if we should break it into a 3 day event on the way there and 2 days on the way back. Let me know how it went for you if you remember !


----------



## deedeew80

Hi everyone! What are the odds of getting a hotel for the night without reserving ahead of time? We are driving from NJ and are hoping to make it all the way, however, if we decide we need to stop for the night we will. Any thoughts? Experience? Thanks!


----------



## Dawn68PA

deedeew80 said:


> Hi everyone! What are the odds of getting a hotel for the night without reserving ahead of time? We are driving from NJ and are hoping to make it all the way, however, if we decide we need to stop for the night we will. Any thoughts? Experience? Thanks!



We stopped without a plan in NC once.  Had no issue finding a room.  We stopped at the local Ruby Tuesday’s and asked for a reference on a hotel.  They sent us to some no name place that was the bomb!


----------



## Laz

With the I-4 construction in Orlando, Should I consider an alternate route south when heading to WDW?  I will be traveling near there Sunday afternoon.  If I should, is 417 the suggested route?  I do not mind paying tolls.  Thanks


----------



## monica9

I’m actually getting excited even considering driving for the first time. I feel like it’s an adventure in itself. My 10 year old does not want to. Thinks she will be bored.
I’m thinking it will end up costing us more driving from ct in the fall than flying but think I still want to give it a go. We most likely will have to knock a day off from our trip and I’m not happy about the $25/ day deluxe parking fee. Do they happen to have a discount if you stay a certain amount of days?


----------



## Tracilyn

Laz said:


> With the I-4 construction in Orlando, Should I consider an alternate route south when heading to WDW?  I will be traveling near there Sunday afternoon.  If I should, is 417 the suggested route?  I do not mind paying tolls.  Thanks



We skipped the I-4 construction last month on a Saturday afternoon by taking 429 around the north and west side of Orlando. HIGHLY recommend! We exited I-4 at route 46 north of Orlando to 429. There was NO traffic and tolls were about $5.


----------



## monica9

For those from New England area who have started driving late afternoon (3pm) and also tried leaving early morning (4am), which is better?
Our goal is to do it in 2 days but get to Orlando at least early evening. I don't want to waste too much of our vacation driving. We have a 2 year old and 10 year old.
If this was the perfect scenario with no traffic:
Do we leave Friday when our daughter gets out of school around 3pm, drive for about 7 hours and sleep over around Richmond VA, wake up and head to south of the border for an hour and then drive the rest to Orlando probably getting us there Saturday night around 8pm if there isn't any traffic.
Or
Leave Saturday 4am, drive with little bathroom breaks until we get to south of the border around 4pm, stay for an hour, drive to santee sc or if we can push savannah Georgia and then wake up sunday and get to Orlando around 1pm.


----------



## deedeew80

Hi everyone! Heading back to NJ today. Taking our time and stopping about halfway. We plan on stopping in Fayetteville, NC. Can anyone recommend a good hotel there? Not too pricey, but not a dump! Lol! Thank you!


----------



## mrsap

We are on our way back to NJ as we speak! Just passed Fayetteville! lol We’re driving straight through, though. Checkout Trip Advisor. Should give you hotel ratings and prices. Good luck!


----------



## Jennasis

Oh shoot...we are driving down as usual from NC to Orlando this coming Saturday and the forecast locally here looks terrible (3-5" snow).  We typically leave at 6am and arrive at WDW at 3:30, but with this weather forecast it looks like we are going to leave Friday evening and drive halfway-ish (at least far enough to get out of the "snow" zone and into the rain zone).  We've never done this before so hoping to find something inexpensive but clean right off 95 in either lower SC or near the coastal part of 95 in GA.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Ds4angels

Anyone else plan their driving time so they can hit Daytona Beach Flea Market? Hubby loves a good flea market, so we make sure we are driving through Daytona in the AM on a Saturday or Sunday. We've gotten great local produce since we always go in Jan or Feb. Florida oranges are the best. 
   And of course we always stop at the FL welcome center to get our free Florida orange juice


----------



## monica9

Ds4angels said:


> Anyone else plan their driving time so they can hit Daytona Beach Flea Market? Hubby loves a good flea market, so we make sure we are driving through Daytona in the AM on a Saturday or Sunday. We've gotten great local produce since we always go in Jan or Feb. Florida oranges are the best.
> And of course we always stop at the FL welcome center to get our free Florida orange juice


See, there are so many things you can do to enjoy driving. I want to make so many stops and not make the drive dreadful and rushed but I also don't want to take any days out of our actual Disney trip so I'm struggling to decide if the drive is worth it. We are going in the fall and our oldest will be in 6th grade. I think I can talk my husband into her taking 5 school days off but I don't think he will agree to more. we are going first week of October and her school is off for Rash Hashanah so that's one less day we have to worry about her missing. If I can talk him into one more day then we can drive early Friday at 4am, get to Disney by saturday night and be able to at least stop at south of the border and then leave Disney sunday afternoon and get back home Monday night. Our drive is from ct. She'd miss Friday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Monday and we'd still be rushing home without many stops. Or we can just fly and do Friday night to Sunday and she will only miss 5 days and we'd have an extra day at Disney. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ds4angels

Could you do 1/2 day Friday and leave around noon? That way she'd only miss 1/2 of Friday? We're from PA so I don't know where that would put you time wise for a big city w/ rush hour


----------



## monica9

Ds4angels said:


> Could you do 1/2 day Friday and leave around noon? That way she'd only miss 1/2 of Friday? We're from PA so I don't know where that would put you time wise for a big city w/ rush hour


Yea, not sure. We are coming from CT and can get to Langhorne Pa in 3 hours. I feel like there would be traffic during the day. I'm going to try to write down all of our scenarios and see what I come up with. The joy's of planning and since I can't obsess over ADR's or FP's yet, might as well obsess over transportation.


----------



## Ds4angels

monica9 said:


> Yea, not sure. We are coming from CT and can get to Langhorne Pa in 3 hours. I feel like there would be traffic during the day. I'm going to try to write down all of our scenarios and see what I come up with. The joy's of planning and since I can't obsess over ADR's or FP's yet, might as well obsess over transportation.


   That'd probably put you in DC at the tail end of rush hour, you could stop a few exits past there for the night.  Stay right at the GA/FL line for Sat night, puts you in a good position for get to WDW pretty early on Sunday, where you could either do DS or 1/2 day at one of the parks


----------



## hearts8701

Leaving from Chicago on Friday what are the best apps for road trips


----------



## OKW Lover

hearts8701 said:


> Leaving from Chicago on Friday what are the best apps for road trips


For traffic and directions - Waze.


----------



## macraven

hearts8701 said:


> Leaving from Chicago on Friday what are the best apps for road trips


Are you going 24 to 75?

Rains should be over down here Friday


----------



## Countrywife45

There really is very little to recommend stopping at south of the border. It used to be great 30 years ago but now not so much. Just an FYI....I live in NC and pass it all the time


----------



## hearts8701

macraven said:


> Are you going 24 to 75?
> 
> Rains should be over down here Friday


Yes 24 to 75 we make the trip every winter I’m just new to travel apps


----------



## bluezy

hearts8701 said:


> Leaving from Chicago on Friday what are the best apps for road trips



We usually run both Waze and Google Maps (on 2 different phones) when making the 1,000+ mile drive to Disney.  We like Waze most of the time and if we're only running one phone, that's the app we use.  We find that Google Maps is better at giving details about delays which helps us make a better decision about whether to reroute or just stay on the original route.


----------



## PleasejointheFarque

hi there
we are international guests and the husband wants too do atlanta/ augusta/pinehurst /hilton head /jacksonville before he meets me at wdw.

as you can tell by the destinations, he is an avid golfer.

any hints, tips, suggestions? Any places/ roads to avoid? 

will be in late august.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rapunzelmom

princessfionasmom said:


> I’m looking for tips driving down to WDW from just south of Boston.  I was going to try take the train again but my family is dead set against it.  I apparently am the only one in my family who really enjoyed the auto train.  Anyway, we’re heading down for April school vacation week, probably leaving Thursday night 4/11.  We will have 4 people driving, me, DH, DS18 and his friend who will also be 18.
> 
> Looking for:
> Best time to leave:
> Best stops along the way:
> If you have driving straight thru before, any regrets and/or things you’re glad you did?
> Recommendations for stopping overnight on the way home?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!  We’ve driven back before straight thru but it was just me and DH and it was exhausting.  Hoping with 4 drivers it will be a bit better.
> 
> Thanks!


Bump
We are planning the drive next Dec from west of Boston!


----------



## kylovebug

We are coming down in July and from where we live we can get to I-75 or I-26/I-95 from about the same distance. We last went to WDW in 2014 and took I-95, I'm just wondering which way everyone likes and why.  DH wants to do I95 again because he wants to avoid Atlanta (He's never been that way, though. Just heard stories).


----------



## OKW Lover

kylovebug said:


> DH wants to do I95 again because he wants to avoid Atlanta (He's never been that way, though. Just heard stories).


Has he heard stories about NYC?  Baltimore?  DC (and the 40 mile stretch south of there)?


----------



## siren0119

rapunzelmom said:


> Bump
> We are planning the drive next Dec from west of Boston!



Driving down in August from south of Boston!  Going to watch this thread and try and plan a few possible routes!


----------



## kylovebug

OKW Lover said:


> Has he heard stories about NYC?  Baltimore?  DC (and the 40 mile stretch south of there)?


He's never done big cities other than our trips to Myrtle Beach and WDW. We live in a 2 red light town. The nearest Walmart is 30 minutes away.   He'd have to take a sedative, wear a blindfold and let me handle DC or NYC.  I've traveled thru Atlanta several times growing up, it does not bother me. I, however, am not the one doing the driving. Evidently my driving scares him


----------



## suevee

Imho NYC much worse than Baltimore or DC.  But I do live in Md. I am driving down solo tomorrow going 95.  Plan to stop in Lumberton, hit friends in GA second day then 4 hours to WDW.


----------



## cndmama05

We are planning a road trip from the the Toronto area to mrytle beach this March break. Is anyone familiar with the route? I'm just looking for suggestions on stops if we are travelling with 3 kids (3, 7, 14). We have approx 10 days so I was thinking 3 days there, 3 days at mrytle beach and 3 days coming home.


----------



## billlaurie

Driving from Annapolis Md on a Friday in June. Leaving early in the afternoon and trying to decide where to spend the night off 95 to break up the drive. Looking at Florence SC or Savannah GA. Any other suggestions on which town or hotel?


----------



## Countrywife45

Florence is a bit off the highway, Savannah has a lot to offer right off the exit. There is a Hampton we stayed at once in the Savannah area that was in a good place. Not really anything bad in either area


----------



## jeff_h

Countrywife45 said:


> Florence is a bit off the highway, Savannah has a lot to offer right off the exit. There is a Hampton we stayed at once in the Savannah area that was in a good place. Not really anything bad in either area



Some hotels in Florence are right off the interstate... we've stayed at "Quality Inn & Suites Civic Center" in Florence 3 times in the past, it's right there at the interchange of I-95 & I-20.  The place is not new, but each time the rooms have been good and the included hot breakfast in the morning was also good.


----------



## kerry34

princessfionasmom said:


> I’m looking for tips driving down to WDW from just south of Boston.  I was going to try take the train again but my family is dead set against it.  I apparently am the only one in my family who really enjoyed the auto train.  Anyway, we’re heading down for April school vacation week, probably leaving Thursday night 4/11.  We will have 4 people driving, me, DH, DS18 and his friend who will also be 18.
> 
> Looking for:
> Best time to leave:
> Best stops along the way:
> If you have driving straight thru before, any regrets and/or things you’re glad you did?
> Recommendations for stopping overnight on the way home?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!  We’ve driven back before straight thru but it was just me and DH and it was exhausting.  Hoping with 4 drivers it will be a bit better.
> 
> Thanks!


We are west of Boston and I have made this trip 20 plus times now in all sorts of variations.  We have done straight through on the way home but never on the way down as, even if you aren't driving it leaves you tired and who wants that at the start of the trip.  Last 4 trips we have opted to leave around 10pm and drive through the night until Savannah.  This last trip in December we left central mass on a Thursday around 10pm and got to Savannah a little after 1pm the next day.  Because of the late hour we left we opted to drive through NYC over GWB and onto Jersey Turnpike.  Traffic was constant but flowing.  This was the most direct route and quickest.  We crossed over the VA state line sometime before 7am and that left just Richmond left for traffic which we got through fine also a few hours later.  Our total drive time including stops for bathroom/fueling up and stopping for breakfast and lunch was about 15 hours, which left about 4 and a half the next day from Savannah.


----------



## Nsaudra

hearts8701 said:


> Leaving from Chicago on Friday what are the best apps for road trips


 Please be careful in the snow.
We always use wyze


----------



## Nsaudra

We are leaving kansas city, where do you all stop for the night. Last time we stopped north Atlanta and I think that was too far, but it was nice the second day.  I was thinking of trying somewhere between Nashville and Chattanooga. I need to keep the hotel price down   so maybe staying away from the big cities


----------



## SL6827

Nsaudra said:


> We are leaving kansas city, where do you all stop for the night. Last time we stopped north Atlanta and I think that was too far, but it was nice the second day.  I was thinking of trying somewhere between Nashville and Chattanooga. I need to keep the hotel price down   so maybe staying away from the big cities


Chattanooga is nice.  Do the Hamilton Place area.


----------



## macraven

I’d go just past the 24/75 merge and drive 15 more minutes and get a room
off exit 350 in Ringgold 

Or drive 20 minutes from exit 350 longer and stay in Dalton


----------



## SL6827

macraven said:


> I’d go just past the 24/75 merge and drive 15 more minutes and get a room
> off exit 350 in Ringgold
> 
> Or drive 20 minutes from exit 350 longer and stay in Dalton


Just curious, are you from this area, or just know this area?  I live about 25 minutes from Ringgold.


----------



## macraven

I know this area as it bottle necks when 24 and 75 merge at the junction 

It will be a mess when the construction  starts next year 

Not looking forward to the traffic slow down that will happen then


----------



## BelleRose96

We will be driving from Houston, TX area. We have always flown before. We now have 2 special needs kids and have more stuff, so we are driving. I hope it is a smart choice.

Leslie


----------



## Mikey15

BelleRose96 said:


> We will be driving from Houston, TX area. We have always flown before. We now have 2 special needs kids and have more stuff, so we are driving. I hope it is a smart choice.
> 
> Leslie



That doesn't look like a bad drive at all.  I-10 -> I-12 to bypass NOLA -> I-10 -> I-75 -> FL Turnpike.  You can detour as much or as little along the Gulf coast as you want to.


----------



## billlaurie

Decided to stop in Savannah, lots of options there and we will have a shorter drive to Disney in the AM. I booked Springhill Suites near the airport.


----------



## rg35

billlaurie said:


> Decided to stop in Savannah, lots of options there and we will have a shorter drive to Disney in the AM. I booked Springhill Suites near the airport.



We stopped over in Savannah last year (driving from NYC) and liked it. We didn't do much aside from getting ice cream at Leopold's and walked around a bit though.

We stayed at the Hampton Inn Midtown which was good. This year we're staying in the Hampton Inn in the historic district. Hampton Inn is probably my favorite moderately priced national chain.

The first two years we drove down we stopped in Santee, SC, but in 2017 we were going to Legoland first and wanted to cover more ground on Day 1 since Legoland is about 45 minutes farther south from WDW. We liked having less driving to do on Day 2 so we decided to stop over in Savannah again for our trip later this year.


----------



## goofy4tink

Ok, yes I can google it but there are a ton of folks here who have personal experience. So, I'm asking for those experiences.
My dd is planning on moving home (she's a CM), from Kissimmee. We will use a pod type thing to move all her stuff. She has some furniture but not a ton, just many, many boxes. I will already be there, planned a stay a long time ago. It's too expensive to ship the car, and she won't have it for awhile, and she needs it once at home. So, it will probably be my dh, dd, myself, and dd's cat, in the car. With that in mind, which route do you all suggest? 95 straight through, or the one further west? I'll be doing most of the driving (my dh's driving makes me crazy!!! And dd will be dealing with the cat in the back seat!!).  Plan on taking two days to do it. Thoughts?


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> With that in mind, which route do you all suggest? 95 straight through, or the one further west? I


Diane, as you know Val & I did that drive several times when looking for a home in Orlando and ultimately moving here.  Without a doubt, take the "inland" route going north.  There is no way you can avoid serious city traffic issues going north on I-95.  Our preferred route was I-95 north to I-26 and I-77 toward Charlotte. Then on to I-81 until past Harrisburg.  From there we would get on I-84 to cross the rest of PA and NY north of NYC.


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> Diane, as you know Val & I did that drive several times when looking for a home in Orlando and ultimately moving here.  Without a doubt, take the "inland" route going north.  There is no way you can avoid serious city traffic issues going north on I-95.  Our preferred route was I-95 north to I-26 and I-77 toward Charlotte. Then on to I-81 until past Harrisburg.  From there we would get on I-84 to cross the rest of PA and NY north of NYC.


Thanks Jeff! Exactly what I needed.


----------



## rg35

OKW Lover said:


> Diane, as you know Val & I did that drive several times when looking for a home in Orlando and ultimately moving here.  Without a doubt, take the "inland" route going north.  There is no way you can avoid serious city traffic issues going north on I-95.  Our preferred route was I-95 north to I-26 and I-77 toward Charlotte. Then on to I-81 until past Harrisburg.  From there we would get on I-84 to cross the rest of PA and NY north of NYC.



Ehh. We've driven to WDW three times to/from NYC and always take 95. We leave NYC at around 4am on a Saturday and that allows us to pretty much miss all the mid-atlantic traffic hotspots. We've never had any traffic whatsoever in SC/NC/GA.

Coming home we leave WDW fairly early, around 6AM (usually on a saturday) and haven't typically had any issues, even going through D.C. 

I think a lot of traffic on 95 can be avoided on weekends and proper timing. I concede that during weekday rush hours it's probably miserable.


----------



## goofy4tink

rg35 said:


> Ehh. We've driven to WDW three times to/from NYC and always take 95. We leave NYC at around 4am on a Saturday and that allows us to pretty much miss all the mid-atlantic traffic hotspots. We've never had any traffic whatsoever in SC/NC/GA.
> 
> Coming home we leave WDW fairly early, around 6AM (usually on a saturday) and haven't typically had any issues, even going through D.C.
> 
> I think a lot of traffic on 95 can be avoided on weekends and proper timing. I concede that during weekday rush hours it's probably miserable.


That's going to be my issue. We may be able to travel only during the week. If I could leave on Friday morning, and drive to Rocky Mount for the night, then leave around 6am on Sat morning, it might be okay.


----------



## Disneyfan754321

SL6827 said:


> Chattanooga is nice.  Do the Hamilton Place area.


We ended up staying at Chattanooga choo choo hotel.  My kids really liked staying in a train car. Thanks


----------



## Disneyfan754321

BelleRose96 said:


> We will be driving from Houston, TX area. We have always flown before. We now have 2 special needs kids and have more stuff, so we are driving. I hope it is a smart choice.
> 
> Leslie



We have a special needs kid as well... I do most of my driving at night so much easier.    I did the  first shift till 11 or so my dh drove the most after his 5 hour nap driving from midnight on.


----------



## SL6827

Disneyfan754321 said:


> We ended up staying at Chattanooga choo choo hotel.  My kids really liked staying in a train car. Thanks


Ah, ya, I bet so.


----------



## Shir Kahn

So I'm getting a bit nervous about our upcoming trip.  We live in Winnipeg and the prices of flights are ridiculous around here right now.  So I decided to book an early morning flight out of Kansas City this Saturday morning at 6:15am.  My wife isn't able to get out of work until maybe 2pm on Friday.  So the plan was to drive the 12 hours and 19 minutes (according to google maps) right after she was done work, getting us to KC somewhere between 2 - 3am.  Now though, I29 has a large chunk shut down between Omaha and KC due to flooding.  I entered the route with the detour of I80 to I35 down to KC and it bumps it up to over 14 hours!  There is another route that I see on google maps that takes us through Minneapolis and it's around 13.5 hours, so I might have to change to that route.  But that is going to be cutting everything pretty close!  And that's even if there's no more flooding to cause us more issues!  I feel really bad about all the people with the crazy flooding down there!


----------



## Shughart

Has anyone driven from Northern IL? My husband insisted on off-site/driving this time. I'm digging off-site honestly. Not the driving. I'm trying to talk him into flying. How bad is the drive? He wants to stop and stay overnight. That's 4 travel days. That's insane to me.


----------



## Mikey15

Shir Kahn said:


> So I'm getting a bit nervous about our upcoming trip.  We live in Winnipeg and the prices of flights are ridiculous around here right now.  So I decided to book an early morning flight out of Kansas City this Saturday morning at 6:15am.  My wife isn't able to get out of work until maybe 2pm on Friday.  So the plan was to drive the 12 hours and 19 minutes (according to google maps) right after she was done work, getting us to KC somewhere between 2 - 3am.  Now though, I29 has a large chunk shut down between Omaha and KC due to flooding.  I entered the route with the detour of I80 to I35 down to KC and it bumps it up to over 14 hours!  There is another route that I see on google maps that takes us through Minneapolis and it's around 13.5 hours, so I might have to change to that route.  But that is going to be cutting everything pretty close!  And that's even if there's no more flooding to cause us more issues!  I feel really bad about all the people with the crazy flooding down there!



Wow, hope you made it. Driving 12-13 hours to catch a flight, and no flexibility on when you start the drive... I can’t imagine. 

I know flying out of Canada is expensive; I drive 2 hours to the nearest major US airport too. But 12+!?


----------



## goofy4tink

Looking for the best/easiest route from Amtrak Lorton, to central Mass. Dh is driving dd's car home and will take the auto train to Lorton. But, is it just as easy to take 95, or is there a better route?


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> Looking for the best/easiest route from Amtrak Lorton, to central Mass.


Well, "easiest" might be a problem.  Basically taking he auto train has cut off the easy part of the drive leaving you (DH) to deal with driving through the congested cities up north.  Time of day and day of the week might affect this decision so that you don't hit the cities during rush hour.  Perhaps on a weekend just getting on I-95 will work fine.  During a work week...not my cup of tea.  

As an alternative, consider getting over to I-81 and taking that up though Harrisburg and Scranton to I-84.  Continue on I-84 thru Hartford and on up to your home.  Difference is about and extra 30-45 minutes of driving, but certainly a lot less potential traffic issues.


----------



## goofy4tink

Thanks Jeff. He arrives in Lorton around 8:30am, on a Sat morning. Might not be too bad a drive then. Someone suggested the 81/84 route but I thought it might be too far north at that point.


----------



## MikeF;NJ

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks Jeff. He arrives in Lorton around 8:30am, on a Sat morning. Might not be too bad a drive then. Someone suggested the 81/84 route but I thought it might be too far north at that point.



Small point, but unless you (DH) are paying the extra $60 to be one of the first 30 cars off the train, you could get your car back as late as 11 AM or so.  When I took the Auto Train, my car wasn't in the very last group off, but I did wait a LONG time to get my car back.  

I've only gone as far north as NJ, but when I took the auto train, (I can't remember if my NB trip arrived on a Friday or a Saturday), but 95 North wasn't any worse than anything I was used to in NJ. My preference is for the East side of the Beltway, even though online maps say the West side is shorter.

I don't know what's most convenient for getting where you need to go in Mass., but a priest at the church I used to go to in NJ had family in the Boston area.  Once he got into NY, he'd take the Sprain Brook Parkway up to I684 to I 84 into Mass.  The Sprain Brook's not exactly convenient to I95, so if your DH is interested in this, I'd take I95 in NJ to I78 (Exit 14) West to I287 North to the Sprain Brook.


----------



## goofy4tink

MikeF;NJ said:


> Small point, but unless you (DH) are paying the extra $60 to be one of the first 30 cars off the train, you could get your car back as late as 11 AM or so.  When I took the Auto Train, my car wasn't in the very last group off, but I did wait a LONG time to get my car back.
> 
> I've only gone as far north as NJ, but when I took the auto train, (I can't remember if my NB trip arrived on a Friday or a Saturday), but 95 North wasn't any worse than anything I was used to in NJ. My preference is for the East side of the Beltway, even though online maps say the West side is shorter.
> 
> I don't know what's most convenient for getting where you need to go in Mass., but a priest at the church I used to go to in NJ had family in the Boston area.  Once he got into NY, he'd take the Sprain Brook Parkway up to I684 to I 84 into Mass.  The Sprain Brook's not exactly convenient to I95, so if your DH is interested in this, I'd take I95 in NJ to I78 (Exit 14) West to I287 North to the Sprain Brook.


Thanks! That’s good to know. And he’s pretty familiar with 84, he’ll probably use that.


----------



## rg35

MikeF;NJ said:


> Small point, but unless you (DH) are paying the extra $60 to be one of the first 30 cars off the train, you could get your car back as late as 11 AM or so.  When I took the Auto Train, my car wasn't in the very last group off, but I did wait a LONG time to get my car back.
> 
> I've only gone as far north as NJ, but when I took the auto train, (I can't remember if my NB trip arrived on a Friday or a Saturday), but 95 North wasn't any worse than anything I was used to in NJ. My preference is for the East side of the Beltway, even though online maps say the West side is shorter.
> 
> I don't know what's most convenient for getting where you need to go in Mass., but a priest at the church I used to go to in NJ had family in the Boston area.  Once he got into NY, he'd take the Sprain Brook Parkway up to I684 to I 84 into Mass.  The Sprain Brook's not exactly convenient to I95, so if your DH is interested in this, I'd take I95 in NJ to I78 (Exit 14) West to I287 North to the Sprain Brook.





goofy4tink said:


> Thanks! That’s good to know. And he’s pretty familiar with 84, he’ll probably use that.



If he's on 95 he can simply take it to the Bronx River Parkway to the Cross County Parkway to the Hutch, which leads directly to 684, or take 95 to the hutch to 684. 
Source: I have been doing this drive for 20+ years to get from Queens to the Candlewood Lake area in CT. I don't do the Cross Bronx (I95) part of it, but have done the other segments to get to 684 from the RFK bridge.


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks Jeff. He arrives in Lorton around 8:30am, on a Sat morning. Might not be too bad a drive then. Someone suggested the 81/84 route but I thought it might be too far north at that point.


If he hasn't yet left, tell him not to get gas in FL if he doesn't have to.  Its significantly cheaper in VA.  Val & I just got back from a road trip up to Baltimore and back to Orlando via Asheville NC.  Florida gas prices right now are as much as 45 cents higher than those in VA.


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> If he hasn't yet left, tell him not to get gas in FL if he doesn't have to.  Its significantly cheaper in VA.  Val & I just got back from a road trip up to Baltimore and back to Orlando via Asheville NC.  Florida gas prices right now are as much as 45 cents higher than those in VA.


Thanks....good to know. He isn't headed north until May 10. I'll make sure he double checks prices before getting to Sanford!


----------



## trishie30

Hi everyone, looking for some advice.  We're driving from NJ down to the World this coming Friday and we're debating 95 vs. 81.  Anyone driven 81 recently and can comment on the construction?  We know from a previous trip that 81 took a little longer but there was fairly significant construction.  Even with that, it was a nicer ride than 95 and we're willing to spend a little longer to have less traffic and stress.  It's just the construction that has us a little concerned.  Would appreciate any help!


----------



## OKW Lover

Recently (last week) did a trip from Orlando the the Baltimore area via I-95.  On the way back we made a detour to Asheville NC before going back to Orlando.  Part of that drive was on I-81.  We didn't find construction to be an issue at all on either route with one huge exception.  That was I-95 around Washington.  Traffic was horrible from well below DC until almost up in Baltimore.


----------



## theyoungs07

Shughart said:


> Has anyone driven from Northern IL? My husband insisted on off-site/driving this time. I'm digging off-site honestly. Not the driving. I'm trying to talk him into flying. How bad is the drive? He wants to stop and stay overnight. That's 4 travel days. That's insane to me.


We stay offsite and drive from the Quad Cities area, so Northwest IL.  Drive like heck and get past the mountains and Atlanta on your first day, then the second day is easy.  I have also driven straight through and would rather do that every time, but sometimes the timing doesn't work out.  For us, Google says about 17.5hrs, it's more than that with all of the stops my family has to make.  We like the drive, kids have entertainment, we have control to stop when we need to rather than fighting through airports...etc.


----------



## eco-muse

We haven't driven to Disney World since 1997, so I have to wonder: do they still have a bunch of those "South of the Border" billboards on 95 south?


----------



## bluezy

eco-muse said:


> We haven't driven to Disney World since 1997, so I have to wonder: do they still have a bunch of those "South of the Border" billboards on 95 south?



Yes, they do but not nearly as many as they had when we first started driving to Disney in 2001.  I seem to remember on that first trip we counted well over 50 in each direction.  On our trip last June I think we saw about 30.  Counting the signs is something we look forward to each trip!


----------



## eco-muse

bluezy said:


> Yes, they do but not nearly as many as they had when we first started driving to Disney in 2001.  I seem to remember on that first trip we counted well over 50 in each direction.  On our trip last June I think we saw about 30.  Counting the signs is something we look forward to each trip!




lol same here (counting them). It was like a game and reaching the place was kind of a milestone in the trip. I think there was a time when they had signs practically every mile ("you are 99 miles from South of the Border,""you are 98 miles from South of the Border," etc.)


----------



## Arura Tonks

Are there "easier" places to drive on I-77, I-26, I-95 that are not real congested? My husband is doing most of the driving. I would like to give him some breaks. I am somewhat of a "country girl" though who has anxiety on city freeways and bypasses where lots of merging or rush hour traffic is happening. I am just wondering what areas I may be able to handle with a bit of ease? I know major cities are "out".  . . so Charlotte, Columbia, Jacksonville, and Orlando will most def be his areas to navigate.


----------



## Wayland10

Hello! We'll be driving from the Philadelphia area to WDW in late July, and I'm looking for recommendations for a clean, inexpensive hotel to stay at just past the Florida border. Has anyone stayed somewhere that you would recommend?


----------



## mjmyers10

Wayland10 said:


> Hello! We'll be driving from the Philadelphia area to WDW in late July, and I'm looking for recommendations for a clean, inexpensive hotel to stay at just past the Florida border. Has anyone stayed somewhere that you would recommend?



There is a Hampton Inn in Jacksonville (Jacksonville South /I95) that is right across from a Dave & Busters that was nice. Jacksonville should have tons of options for you.


----------



## mjmyers10

Arura Tonks said:


> Are there "easier" places to drive on I-77, I-26, I-95 that are not real congested? My husband is doing most of the driving. I would like to give him some breaks. I am somewhat of a "country girl" though who has anxiety on city freeways and bypasses where lots of merging or rush hour traffic is happening. I am just wondering what areas I may be able to handle with a bit of ease? I know major cities are "out".  . . so Charlotte, Columbia, Jacksonville, and Orlando will most def be his areas to navigate.



From what I remember, Georgia is pretty smooth. Just stay in the right hand lane and keep up with the rest of the people there. It also depends on what time you are going through.


----------



## famsen

I don't trust my dog with anyone except my daughter and son in law. Unfortunately for this year's annual September trip, they are not able to watch my little guy. My husband and I have made the drive dozens of times by ourselves.

I booked Best Friends Pet Hotel right on Disney property for our dog during our stay. I feel good about this choice as we will be able to visit him any time we want and take him for a walk and even check him out if we want him to hang out with us for a bit. He is a 13 pound mini poodle.

My concern is driving with him that long in a car. He is used to traveling. He likes going for car rides but has not done 18 hours in 2 days car rides. We plan on driving to somewhere in Kentucky the first day and stop at a hotel for several hours to get a little bit of sleep. Then the next day will be 12 hours in a car. The most he has traveled in a car is 2 trips back and forth to Tennessee- 10 hours in 1 day. I think we will keep him in the car in his crate with his blankets most of the time because he always uses his crate as his safe place to relax and chill out. Other than stop every 2 hours for all of us to stretch and use the potty does anyone have good tips and tricks for driving a long distance to WDW with a dog? 

Also, any good recommendations for a pet friendly hotel along the way in Kentucky or north Tennessee from Chicago to WDW?

Thank you!


----------



## Jenn504

Hi, I will be taking my son to space camp in Huntsville Alabama the end of August. I drop him off around 3ish on Sunday and don’t need to be back till 10am on Friday. I was thinking of driving to Walt Disney World. Google says it is about 10 hours away. I thought I could leave Sunday and get there  Monday around noon and leave Thursday around 4 and make it back by Friday morning. Does this seem doable? Is google usually correct? I was planning on stopping for the night. Should I plan out where I stop with a hotel reservation or would it be okay to drive till I get tired and then find a hotel.  Is there any tips you can give me? This would be my first time driving to Disney. 

I live in Alaska so our road system consists of one road North and one road South out of town. I don’t have a lot of experience driving on interstates. So any tips would be helpful.


----------



## Mikey15

Jenn504 said:


> Hi, I will be taking my son to space camp in Huntsville Alabama the end of August. I drop him off around 3ish on Sunday and don’t need to be back till 10am on Friday. I was thinking of driving to Walt Disney World. Google says it is about 10 hours away. I thought I could leave Sunday and get there  Monday around noon and leave Thursday around 4 and make it back by Friday morning. Does this seem doable? Is google usually correct? I was planning on stopping for the night. Should I plan out where I stop with a hotel reservation or would it be okay to drive till I get tired and then find a hotel.  Is there any tips you can give me? This would be my first time driving to Disney.
> 
> I live in Alaska so our road system consists of one road North and one road South out of town. I don’t have a lot of experience driving on interstates. So any tips would be helpful.



Whatever Google is showing you is probably pretty close to accurate. They even update based on traffic at the time you're searching. If you're not used to heavy traffic I'd take a route that bypasses Atlanta, but I don't know what the best choice is there from Huntsville.  The most direct route takes you right through Atlanta and past the airport.

Hopefully some others could chime in, but I know I'd definitely prefer not going through ATL. Looks like there's some routes (like this one through Montgomery AL and then cutting over https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Hunt...391fd01cf1a0!2m2!1d-81.563874!2d28.385233!3e0 or https://www.google.ca/maps/dir/Hunt...391fd01cf1a0!2m2!1d-81.563874!2d28.385233!3e0 ) that are still right around the 10hr mark. 

You could stop around Tallahassee on Sunday night and Montgomery or Birmingham on the Thursday.


----------



## tguz

Driving from Iowa to Disney World.  If you are planning your gas stops and are close to the border of another state, check gas prices in both states, you could save money.  For instance, on GasBuddy, gas in Marion, IL is in the neighborhood of $2.90 per gallon and 55 miles down the road in Paducah, KY the gas is around $2.40.  You could save yourself a little money.


----------



## Jenn504

Thanks for advice on bypassing Atlanta. I will look for alternatives. Good to know about google accuracy.  

I will keep an eye on gas prices 50 cents  is big difference but both those prices are pretty good compared to here. I don’t want to pay more money than I have to if I just double check.


----------



## DadofChristaSonofRay

Jenn504 said:


> Hi, I will be taking my son to space camp in Huntsville Alabama the end of August. I drop him off around 3ish on Sunday and don’t need to be back till 10am on Friday. I was thinking of driving to Walt Disney World. Google says it is about 10 hours away. I thought I could leave Sunday and get there  Monday around noon and leave Thursday around 4 and make it back by Friday morning. Does this seem doable? Is google usually correct? I was planning on stopping for the night. Should I plan out where I stop with a hotel reservation or would it be okay to drive till I get tired and then find a hotel.  Is there any tips you can give me? This would be my first time driving to Disney.
> 
> I live in Alaska so our road system consists of one road North and one road South out of town. I don’t have a lot of experience driving on interstates. So any tips would be helpful.


We live just west of Huntsville and it is 10 hours driving time or a hair over not counting about an hour for bathroom breaks, one gas and drive-thru food break. Most of the time we go to Birmingham on 65 then over to Atlanta on 20 and then down 75.  One time we came back through Tallahassee over to Dothan and then up but that seemed longer.  I believe you could make it to Tifton/Cordele the night after drop-off its 4 hours to Disney from Tifton. I would go ahead and get a reservation just to be safe.  One time we drove until we were tired and was able to get a room but I you should make a reservation. You should be OK going thru Atlanta on a Sunday Night but may want to try the other route back.  Gas around Huntsville is running about $2.35 at the moment.


----------



## AutumnDavis

We will be in Orlando in October and we wanted to walk through the new Riviera Resort. Would we have to pay for parking just to visit for a couple hours at the most?


----------



## OKW Lover

AutumnDavis said:


> We will be in Orlando in October and we wanted to walk through the new Riviera Resort. Would we have to pay for parking just to visit for a couple hours at the most?


There is no charge to park at a resort unless you are an overnight guest.


----------



## Mikey15

AutumnDavis said:


> We will be in Orlando in October and we wanted to walk through the new Riviera Resort. Would we have to pay for parking just to visit for a couple hours at the most?



Riviera isn't scheduled to open until December 16th, for what it's worth. I don't think they'll be taking walk-throughs in October.






Getting closer but still under construction. Pools, grounds, interior work.


----------



## johnny778

Wowzas that looks fantastic. Another one to tick off the list


----------



## moonshadow

Now that I live in NC my trip has been cut in half. Used to live in NY. Each move gets me a little closer to Disney lol. We can make it in one day. It’s 9 ½ hours from here. We leave early in the morning and have no problem making stops along the way. This does extend the travel time, but there is no reason not to take a more leisurely approach while starting our vacation.


----------



## moonshadow

StephMK said:


> Has anyone stayed in Fayetteville, NC? Is it an ok area? The distance sounds about where we will end up coming home.
> 
> Thanks!


Not the best area to stay in. I would tell you to stop before or after Fayetteville.


----------



## LOLA2

Shughart said:


> Has anyone driven from Northern IL? My husband insisted on off-site/driving this time. I'm digging off-site honestly. Not the driving. I'm trying to talk him into flying. How bad is the drive? He wants to stop and stay overnight. That's 4 travel days. That's insane to me.


So this may be too late but we come from Wisconsin.  It is a 2 day travel trip not 4 day.  We get up to leave at 4am so we can beat the traffic in Chicago.  We get to Chatanooga about 7pm and that is with plenty of food breaks and mini naps.  The next day we drive about 7am-5pm and arrive in Orlando.


----------



## AmeriCanFam

We prefer driving because with all the limitations and ridiculous fees on checked bags when flying we can load up the car with as much luggage as the cruise line will allow per person without weight limits. Coming from central NJ driving is not a big deal for us although we do make sure that when we stay over night we're close enough to Port Canaveral where we can get there in plenty of time to park at an off-site lot and get to check-in well in advance of your check-in time.


----------



## hearts8701

We drive from Chicago twice a year in less than 2 days we leave at 5 am central time arriving the next day late afternoon on the ride home we drive straight thru this is not for everyone we are 76 years old and one driver we leave at 5 am eastern time arriving home before midnight we do stop for fast meals usually   at gas stations (McDonald’s Arby’s)to make the most of our stops using I65 south we get thru Indiana in 5 hours traveling thru Kentucky for about 2 hours on to Tennessee just about 2 1/2 hours where we connect to I24 east to Georgia to I75 south we stop anywhere past Atlanta for the night we carefully avoid Atlanta rush hour Georgia is a total of 5 hours and we finish it off the next day entering into Florida leaving 3 1/2 hours thru Florida to our destination taking I75 south to the turnpike I find taking 429 south faster than I4 from the Florida Turnpike take the turnpike to 429 South 429 is wide and very lightly traveled
Exit at #267 to state road 429 south this is a toll road but you will pay tolls on I4 also take exit #6 go left this is western way a back door road to Disney
Georgia is a speed trap so travel at speed limits we use Waze app it does alert you for construction as well as police
watch gas prices by using apps like Gasbuddy
I recommend buying gas in Georgia it’s cheaper than Florida when leaving for home I recommend buying gas before the turnpike


----------



## cheryllarsen

Thanks for the link!


----------



## cheryllarsen

WE will be driving this year. Great info!


----------



## TCRAIG

If possible - South Carolina as a whole has the cheapest gas so I would fill up there...


----------



## crazy4wdw

TCRAIG said:


> If possible - South Carolina as a whole has the cheapest gas so I would fill up there...


Gas prices are around $2.18 per gallon in the area of SC where I live.


----------



## TCRAIG

crazy4wdw said:


> Gas prices are around $2.18 per gallon in the area of SC where I live.


$2.07 here just off I77 south of Charlotte


----------



## Noreen411

Hi.

My husband and I have driven to Disney World from northern New Jersey twice.  He doesn’t like to fly and prefers to drive.  We have done the drive straight through.

We are thinking next time we may want to break it up and stop somewhere to sleep then finish the drive the next day.  We are also thinking we may want to move a little further south at some point (closer to Disney and cruises) so maybe we could check out a town on the way.

I’m guessing a little past midway would be South Carolina or maybe the bottom of North Carolina  Any recommendations for towns/hotels to stay in?    We don’t need to stay at the Ritz but don’t like cheap motels.   

Thank you in advance

Noreen


----------



## billlaurie

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.
> 
> My husband and I have driven to Disney World from northern New Jersey twice.  He doesn’t like to fly and prefers to drive.  We have done the drive straight through.
> 
> We are thinking next time we may want to break it up and stop somewhere to sleep then finish the drive the next day.  We are also thinking we may want to move a little further south at some point (closer to Disney and cruises) so maybe we could check out a town on the way.
> 
> I’m guessing a little past midway would be South Carolina or maybe the bottom of North Carolina  Any recommendations for towns/hotels to stay in?    We don’t need to stay at the Ritz but don’t like cheap motels.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Noreen


We drove from MD in June and stopped in Savannah, GA, stayed at the Springhill Suites, right off the highway, which wasn't bad. We had about a 5 hour drive in the AM to get to Disney, which worked out well.


----------



## AmeriCanFam

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.
> 
> My husband and I have driven to Disney World from northern New Jersey twice.  He doesn’t like to fly and prefers to drive.  We have done the drive straight through.
> 
> We are thinking next time we may want to break it up and stop somewhere to sleep then finish the drive the next day.  We are also thinking we may want to move a little further south at some point (closer to Disney and cruises) so maybe we could check out a town on the way.
> 
> I’m guessing a little past midway would be South Carolina or maybe the bottom of North Carolina  Any recommendations for towns/hotels to stay in?    We don’t need to stay at the Ritz but don’t like cheap motels.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Noreen


 When we drove from Central NJ to catch our ship at Port Canaveral we actually stayed 2 nights along the way. The first night we stayed in Dumfries, VA. Then drove and stayed overnight in Darien, GA. That gets us close enough to Port Canaveral to be sure we'll get there in time to check in and board the ship. With a young child you never know what can happen along the way so we need to take every precuation.


----------



## Scrooge's Accountant

We stay at an Embassy Suites in Pooler, GA and I can’t recommend it enough!  The reservation includes a free breakfast buffet and the hotel is very close to a shopping area in case you forgot to pack anything.


----------



## Noreen411

Thank you for the information - I’ll check their website


----------



## Noreen411

billlaurie said:


> We drove from MD in June and stopped in Savannah, GA, stayed at the Springhill Suites, right off the highway, which wasn't bad. We had about a 5 hour drive in the AM to get to Disney, which worked out well.



Thank you for that - we’ll take a look.


----------



## Noreen411

AmeriCanFam said:


> When we drove from Central NJ to catch our ship at Port Canaveral we actually stayed 2 nights along the way. The first night we stayed in Dumfries, VA. Then drove and stayed overnight in Darien, GA. That gets us close enough to Port Canaveral to be sure we'll get there in time to check in and board the ship. With a young child you never know what can happen along the way so we need to take every precuation.


Thank you - we will look at these as well


----------



## Noreen411

Scrooge's Accountant said:


> We stay at an Embassy Suites in Pooler, GA and I can’t recommend it enough!  The reservation includes a free breakfast buffet and the hotel is very close to a shopping area in case you forgot to pack anything.


Thank you - will look at their website


----------



## Noreen411

Thank you to all who are responding with so many choices for us to look at

Noreen


----------



## rcj2000

billlaurie said:


> We drove from MD in June and stopped in Savannah, GA, stayed at the Springhill Suites, right off the highway, which wasn't bad. We had about a 5 hour drive in the AM to get to Disney, which worked out well.



We just drove down from the NYC area this past weekend and stayed at Comfort Suites in Port Wentworth GA. It's just outside of Savannah right off 95. We stayed for the night and left around 8am and arrived at Disney around 1pm.


----------



## bluezy

rcj2000 said:


> We just drove down from the NYC area this past weekend and stayed at Comfort Suites in Port Wentworth GA. It's just outside of Savannah right off 95. We stayed for the night and left around 8am and arrived at Disney around 1pm.



We've stayed at this property several times on various trips to Disney.  We always find it clean, convenient, and close to the highway -- easy on and off.


----------



## Noreen411

rcj2000 said:


> We just drove down from the NYC area this past weekend and stayed at Comfort Suites in Port Wentworth GA. It's just outside of Savannah right off 95. We stayed for the night and left around 8am and arrived at Disney around 1pm.


Thank you - I will look at that one too


----------



## Noreen411

bluezy said:


> We've stayed at this property several times on various trips to Disney.  We always find it clean, convenient, and close to the highway -- easy on and off.


Thank you


----------



## Antaniasmom

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.
> 
> My husband and I have driven to Disney World from northern New Jersey twice.  He doesn’t like to fly and prefers to drive.  We have done the drive straight through.
> 
> We are thinking next time we may want to break it up and stop somewhere to sleep then finish the drive the next day.  We are also thinking we may want to move a little further south at some point (closer to Disney and cruises) so maybe we could check out a town on the way.
> 
> I’m guessing a little past midway would be South Carolina or maybe the bottom of North Carolina  Any recommendations for towns/hotels to stay in?    We don’t need to stay at the Ritz but don’t like cheap motels.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Noreen



Hopefully this information isn't too late. We used to drive from central Connecticut and we would stay in Savannah, GA, once we stayed at Country Inn and Suites near Hilton Head airport.  The location was awesome with fast food (there is a Wendy's and a gas station right in front of the hotel, sounds weird I know but its a great place to stay) and many restaurants and stores nearby.  My daughter and I appreciated the indoor pool as it was raining.  The next day took us under 5 hours to WDW (we stopped for lunch).  I would totally recommend this hotel for cleanliness, location and price. Hope this helps, have a great trip!!!
P.S. We now live in North Carolina and our WDW trips take under 9 hours..LOVE IT!!


----------



## ParrotBill

Noreen411 said:


> Hi.
> 
> My husband and I have driven to Disney World from northern New Jersey twice.  He doesn’t like to fly and prefers to drive.  We have done the drive straight through.
> 
> We are thinking next time we may want to break it up and stop somewhere to sleep then finish the drive the next day.  We are also thinking we may want to move a little further south at some point (closer to Disney and cruises) so maybe we could check out a town on the way.
> 
> I’m guessing a little past midway would be South Carolina or maybe the bottom of North Carolina  Any recommendations for towns/hotels to stay in?    We don’t need to stay at the Ritz but don’t like cheap motels.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Noreen



We drive from Rochester NY and stay one night.  Here's what I suggest:  Do a google maps route to see the total drive time. Estimate your stopping time for rest and food.  Then decide how far you want to drive each day.  For our drive, I try to drive longer the first day, arriving at dinner for stopover, and then get up early the second day and drive a shorter day to arrive at Disney by 2 or 3pm.  For us, that means Columbia SC is the idea stopover.  Figure out where yours is.  Then plug in "hotels" into google maps in the search bar, and set your date, and zoom in to see hotels with ratings and prices.  Follow links to verify pricing for your room type and whether you tolerate advance purchase or not.  Read reviews, look at pictures.  I will pick almost any known chain of middle class - Hampton Inns, Hilton Garden Inn, etc.  Scan up and down your route in case there is a town with a much better deal.


----------



## WiscoMom

We live in NW Wisconsin (about an hour east of the Twin Cities in MN) and are thinking of driving to Florida.  We would leave at 2 pm on a Saturday (no wiggle room on this) and drive through as far as possible.  Sleep somewhere along the way, and then drive into FL on Sunday.  Have 4 whole days (M-Th) in FL and then start drive back on Friday morning.  We have DS5 and DS6.  This would certainly be the longest they would be on the road.  Are we crazy to try this?  Any suggestions for this kind of road trip?


----------



## Mikey15

WiscoMom said:


> We live in NW Wisconsin (about an hour east of the Twin Cities in MN) and are thinking of driving to Florida.  We would leave at 2 pm on a Saturday (no wiggle room on this) and drive through as far as possible.  Sleep somewhere along the way, and then drive into FL on Sunday.  Have 4 whole days (M-Th) in FL and then start drive back on Friday morning.  We have DS5 and DS6.  This would certainly be the longest they would be on the road.  Are we crazy to try this?  Any suggestions for this kind of road trip?



Seems wild to me to spend 4 days driving for a 4 day vacation, but everyone's different. 

We fly and as it is we choose to fly in on a Wednesday or Thursday for cheaper flights, flying back on a Saturday, for a 9 or 10 night trip. A week feels too rushed, without enough time to unwind, so I can't imagine 4 days.


----------



## disneydreamer1980

WiscoMom said:


> We live in NW Wisconsin (about an hour east of the Twin Cities in MN) and are thinking of driving to Florida.  We would leave at 2 pm on a Saturday (no wiggle room on this) and drive through as far as possible.  Sleep somewhere along the way, and then drive into FL on Sunday.  Have 4 whole days (M-Th) in FL and then start drive back on Friday morning.  We have DS5 and DS6.  This would certainly be the longest they would be on the road.  Are we crazy to try this?  Any suggestions for this kind of road trip?


We always drive down because airfare for our family of 7 would be a lot on top of an already very expensive vacation. Our trip is about 13-14 hours (around 900 miles). We used to split it up over two days and stop overnight in Georgia but now we drive straight thru.we leave early Friday morning and arrive Friday night, we rent a cheap hotel for the night and checkin on Saturday morning. Now, it’s a pain driving that long with kids (more so on the trip home) so just be sure to bring plenty of snacks and entertainment. We take a grab bag of small toys and books and games and such and every hour or so they pick one. And thank goodness for iPads. That is a long drive for a short trip though (ours are 2 weeks) so if it’s at all in the budget to fly you could get a couple extra days at the parks, but if not, anything is worth it to get some Disney time!


----------



## Disneyfan754321

WiscoMom said:


> We live in NW Wisconsin (about an hour east of the Twin Cities in MN) and are thinking of driving to Florida.  We would leave at 2 pm on a Saturday (no wiggle room on this) and drive through as far as possible.  Sleep somewhere along the way, and then drive into FL on Sunday.  Have 4 whole days (M-Th) in FL and then start drive back on Friday morning.  We have DS5 and DS6.  This would certainly be the longest they would be on the road.  Are we crazy to try this?  Any suggestions for this kind of road trip?


We drive from Kansas city every year, we have done diffrent things. Usually its easier to drive stright through on the way there cause you are so excited.  
Last year we left at 4am, so the kids could sleep some then we stopped for breakfast   at a rest stop and let the kids run around and play. Then did the same for lunch. I try and stay away from gas stations etc. Just to keep the gimmies in check. We took turns driving and  got to Orlando   late at night.   The year before we left at bedtime and it was a little better as far as driving. My  DH is a night person.  The problem i had was when we got there we were too early to check in and the kids were really well rested.... we were not.
In the way back we broke up the stay staying at the Chattanooga choo choo hotel. The kids loved it. We stayed in a train car hotel room. 
We are leaving next Saturday morning this time. 
I still think the plan is to drive stright through. We can not wait to get there.
 The kids have tablets,  DL movies from netflix 
We always take picnic lunches
On the way back we are staying north of Atlanta.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

It's an 8 hour drive for us. We most often drive straight through, but have been known to leave after school on a Friday and stop halfway.


----------



## pfeifer1990

Anyone from northern Wisconsin drive to WDW? We may decide to drive instead of fly in mid May. Any suggestions on best route. Our plan would be to leave Green Bay at 4 am and drive to Valdosta, GA (we have 3 adult drivers) and stop for the night. Any suggestions on hotels in Valdosta? We don't want to drive thru because we don't want to be exhausted (3 out of 5 of us can't sleep in the car) before we even get to the parks.


----------



## Pluto777

Having your own car is a great luxury, and Ive done i, but we found that using a rideshare app was not only more convenient, but when you factor in parking, gas etc etc it can actually be cheaper. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## TinkerTracy

Due to everything going on my fiance and I will be driving down for the first time EVER for our July trip! I am looking forward to going through all the resources here to get us ready to go!

We are driving down from Philadelphia!


----------



## deedeew80

TinkerTracy said:


> Due to everything going on my fiance and I will be driving down for the first time EVER for our July trip! I am looking forward to going through all the resources here to get us ready to go!
> 
> We are driving down from Philadelphia!


We drive all the time from the Philadelphia area. We are right across the bridge in NJ. We drive with two kids, so our drive takes a bit longer. Most people recommend leaving at night, but we don’t do that because I know the kids won’t sleep in the car. We make great time leaving about 4am. We avoid any traffic and usually arrive about 7-8pm. We always stay at an off site location that first night and check into our Disney Resort the next morning. The drive isn’t all that bad. Safe travels!!


----------



## TinkerTracy

deedeew80 said:


> We drive all the time from the Philadelphia area. We are right across the bridge in NJ. We drive with two kids, so our drive takes a bit longer. Most people recommend leaving at night, but we don’t do that because I know the kids won’t sleep in the car. We make great time leaving about 4am. We avoid any traffic and usually arrive about 7-8pm. We always stay at an off site location that first night and check into our Disney Resort the next morning. The drive isn’t all that bad. Safe travels!!



Oh that is GREAT advice! We have no idea what time to leave! It's just the two of us, so I am hoping we can get down there quickly!


----------



## rcj2000

TinkerTracy said:


> Due to everything going on my fiance and I will be driving down for the first time EVER for our July trip! I am looking forward to going through all the resources here to get us ready to go!
> 
> We are driving down from Philadelphia!




We drove down from the NYC area in December.  We left our home at 4am and stopped for the night in GA, but, we're further North than you are. We do better leaving really early in the morning than leaving in the early evening and driving through the night.  I'm really glad we took the overnight break because we were better rested than if we drove straight through. It made touring the parks the next day better too!


----------



## Monykalyn

TinkerTracy said:


> Oh that is GREAT advice! We have no idea what time to leave! It's just the two of us, so I am hoping we can get down there quickly!


If you don’t already use it I’d recommend the WAZE app. Can alert you to traffic, crashes and back ups and I police are near for speed traps.


----------



## mckennarose

TinkerTracy said:


> Due to everything going on my fiance and I will be driving down for the first time EVER for our July trip! I am looking forward to going through all the resources here to get us ready to go!
> 
> We are driving down from Philadelphia!


I live in NE PA and we drive several times a year to Florida.... well, except for this year so far.

We leave early in the morning; by 5-6 AM and stop for the night in Port Wentworth GA, which is about 12 hours of driving.  The next day the rest of the trip is a piece of cake and we're usually in Orlando by 12 or 1.

The reason we don't drive straight through on the way down is because we like to be able to check into our resort around 12 or 1 and then have the rest of the day to do something rather than feel like we wasted our first day.  We usually don't use a park day, but we will hang out in DS, get something to eat, and just swim and relax. 

On the way home we usually drive straight through and we tend to leave around 4AM.

We vary our route and have done mostly 95 or 81.  I prefer 81 because it's not as crazy, but if we do 95 we usually pick it up below DC because it's always a nightmare driving through there.  The 81 route eventually has you pick up 95 in South Carolina.  (with a few other routes between 81 and 95, I think 77 and 26 off the top of my head)



Monykalyn said:


> If you don’t already use it I’d recommend the WAZE app. Can alert you to traffic, crashes and back ups and I police are near for speed traps.


I second the Waze app and use it all the time on our trips!


----------



## yaya74

deedeew80 said:


> We drive all the time from the Philadelphia area. We are right across the bridge in NJ. We drive with two kids, so our drive takes a bit longer. Most people recommend leaving at night, but we don’t do that because I know the kids won’t sleep in the car. We make great time leaving about 4am. We avoid any traffic and usually arrive about 7-8pm. We always stay at an off site location that first night and check into our Disney Resort the next morning. The drive isn’t all that bad. Safe travels!!



What route do you take on that trip? We live in North NJ. We usually leave at 6am and take I-95 striaght down. We could only get to Savannah GE by 8pm.


----------



## deedeew80

yaya74 said:


> What route do you take on that trip? We live in North NJ. We usually leave at 6am and take I-95 striaght down. We could only get to Savannah GE by 8pm.


We take I-95 straight down. Besides the Waze app others have mentioned, we also use the I-Exit app. It’s great! Gives you all the upcoming exits as you drive and what is off each exit and how many miles.


----------



## trishie30

We live in central NJ along the coast.  We've driven the 95 route dozens of times and if you leave at 5am weekdays you can get through DC relatively easily.  As an alternative, leave at 2am and beat the rush hour around DC entirely.  We figure 3 hours per state for VA, NC and SC, 2 hours for GA and about 3 to 4 in FL.  We did the 81 route a few times as well...prettier drive, mostly in VA, and timing of the whole trip was about the same for us.  The 95 drive is far more stressful and we will like do the 81 drive the next time.  If you need to stop, Savannah and Jacksonville are good options and the second day drive is very manageable.  Use Waze and Gas Buddy.  Good luck and enjoy the drive!


----------



## TinkerTracy

rcj2000 said:


> We drove down from the NYC area in December.  We left our home at 4am and stopped for the night in GA, but, we're further North than you are. We do better leaving really early in the morning than leaving in the early evening and driving through the night.  I'm really glad we took the overnight break because we were better rested than if we drove straight through. It made touring the parks the next day better too!



Yeah we are trying to decide when to leave (what time). We are also trying to plan a stop over in Fayetteville to rest. That might make the most sense! Thank you!!!


----------



## tguz

We don't use the Atlanta route anymore but the only time traffic wasn't horrible was when we timed it so we went through at 10:30 at night.  Just something to think about if anyone is going through Atlanta.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Monykalyn said:


> If you don’t already use it I’d recommend the WAZE app. Can alert you to traffic, crashes and back ups and I police are near for speed traps.



We LOVE Waze! Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## TinkerTracy

mckennarose said:


> I live in NE PA and we drive several times a year to Florida.... well, except for this year so far.
> 
> We leave early in the morning; by 5-6 AM and stop for the night in Port Wentworth GA, which is about 12 hours of driving.  The next day the rest of the trip is a piece of cake and we're usually in Orlando by 12 or 1.
> 
> The reason we don't drive straight through on the way down is because we like to be able to check into our resort around 12 or 1 and then have the rest of the day to do something rather than feel like we wasted our first day.  We usually don't use a park day, but we will hang out in DS, get something to eat, and just swim and relax.
> 
> On the way home we usually drive straight through and we tend to leave around 4AM.
> 
> We vary our route and have done mostly 95 or 81.  I prefer 81 because it's not as crazy, but if we do 95 we usually pick it up below DC because it's always a nightmare driving through there.  The 81 route eventually has you pick up 95 in South Carolina.  (with a few other routes between 81 and 95, I think 77 and 26 off the top of my head)
> 
> 
> I second the Waze app and use it all the time on our trips!



Thank you so much! We are most likely going to stop and try to rest somewhere along the route. I'll have to look into 95 vs 81 for us and figure out which makes the most sense. Thank you again!


----------



## TinkerTracy

trishie30 said:


> We live in central NJ along the coast.  We've driven the 95 route dozens of times and if you leave at 5am weekdays you can get through DC relatively easily.  As an alternative, leave at 2am and beat the rush hour around DC entirely.  We figure 3 hours per state for VA, NC and SC, 2 hours for GA and about 3 to 4 in FL.  We did the 81 route a few times as well...prettier drive, mostly in VA, and timing of the whole trip was about the same for us.  The 95 drive is far more stressful and we will like do the 81 drive the next time.  If you need to stop, Savannah and Jacksonville are good options and the second day drive is very manageable.  Use Waze and Gas Buddy.  Good luck and enjoy the drive!



This is really great info! I really appreciate it! Thank you!


----------



## TinkerTracy

tguz said:


> We don't use the Atlanta route anymore but the only time traffic wasn't horrible was when we timed it so we went through at 10:30 at night.  Just something to think about if anyone is going through Atlanta.



Thank you! I had no idea about Atlanta haha! Thanks for the warnings!


----------



## Chuck-PA

We are from Philadelphia also.  We got great info from a thread titled 2,000 miles round trip on this board.  There are several PA/NJ travelers with great advice.


----------



## TinkerTracy

Chuck-PA said:


> We are from Philadelphia also.  We got great info from a thread titled 2,000 miles round trip on this board.  There are several PA/NJ travelers with great advice.



I am going to look for that now! Thank you so much!


----------



## mckennarose

TinkerTracy said:


> I'll have to look into 95 vs 81 for us and figure out which makes the most sense.


If you're right in Philly, 95 is closer.  Otherwise you would have to come across to 81 by Harrisburg and go down.
The 81 route looks like it's longer on paper, but with traffic in certain states on 95 you can get hung up and it winds up being about the same amount of time for us taking either route.
HTH!


----------



## TinkerTracy

mckennarose said:


> If you're right in Philly, 95 is closer.  Otherwise you would have to come across to 81 by Harrisburg and go down.
> The 81 route looks like it's longer on paper, but with traffic in certain states on 95 you can get hung up and it winds up being about the same amount of time for us taking either route.
> HTH!



Oh thank you! I don't know too much about the roads around here (I am from NY and I'm new to the area) so I'll have to learn more! Thanks again!


----------



## bluezy

TinkerTracy said:


> Due to everything going on my fiance and I will be driving down for the first time EVER for our July trip! I am looking forward to going through all the resources here to get us ready to go!
> 
> We are driving down from Philadelphia!



We've made the drive from about an hour north of Philly many times.  We do the I-95 route because my husband does the driving and he doesn't mind the Wilmington/DC/Baltimore/Richmond traffic.  Honestly, once you're past Richmond it's like you're "home free" until Jacksonville.    In 9 drives, we've only had 2 bad slowdowns in the DC area.  One was a major accident that had both sides of I-95 closed for 8-9 hours.  We knew about the accident before we even left home but figured since it would take us a few hours to get to that area, everything would be cleared up by the time we got there.  It wasn't.  We didn't realize just *how* serious the accident was -- there were numerous fatalities.    While we routed around that with Waze or Google Maps, so did everyone else since they were forcing everyone off of the highway.  So we were on alternate highways and back roads with thousands of cars and trucks.  It literally took us 30 minutes to move a mile through a small town.  I think the total detour was about 12 miles but cost us about 2 hours of time.   The other delay (different trip) was not as significant and was in the days before GPS/mapping apps.  And it was our fault -- we left later than we had planned to and hit DC around 4:00 on a Friday afternoon.  Yeah, we weren't thinking and should have taken a different route.  If you have EZ Pass, they have (toll) express lanes through the DC area that can skirt you around the heavy traffic -- just be careful as those tolls can add up quickly.  They fluctuate based on the time of day and the amount of traffic.  We quickly racked up about $20 in tolls to bypass about 10 miles of heavy traffic.  It was worth it, but there can be some sticker-shock involved.  We have also breezed through DC with almost no traffic and no slow downs.  It's just the luck of the draw.

For our drives we used to leave home around 4:30-5:00 a.m.  We stop for bathroom breaks and get out of the car and go in to a restaurant for lunch (usually something like Panera or Cracker Barrel).  We're not "commando" drivers.  We usually arrived in Savannah, GA by about 7:00 p.m.   We'd get a room and then either head out for dinner or have pizza delivered to the room.  We'd hit the road by about 7 or 8:00 a.m. and have about a 4 hour drive to Disney.  We prefer to drive during daylight hours and we like being able to get a good night's sleep before arriving at Disney.  The last thing we want to do is start our vacation exhausted.  We do like to hit a park for a few hours late in the afternoon/evening on arrival day.  We usually just do our 3 pre-scheduled FPs and maybe have dinner and then head back to the room.  We feel it's totally worth the extra couple of dollars to add that park day and knock out a few rides.  I know a lot of people feel like it's a waste of money to go to the parks on arrival day, but it only costs us ~$25/person to add that extra day so we feel it's totally worth it.

The last few times we've made the drive, we actually split it over 3 days on the way to Disney.  We'll leave around 10:00 a.m. and drive until about 5:00 that day.  The next day we drive until we hit northern FL -- usually about 8 hours of driving that day.  And then we have a 1-2 hour drive in the morning.  We enjoy this laid-back drive on the way down but we do still do the 2-day drive for the trip home.

I agree with the others who say to make sure you use Waze (we actually run Google Maps on a 2nd phone so we can quickly compare detour routes if needed).  The I-95 exit app is also very useful.  We don't make hotel reservations for the drive.  We just drive until we're ready to stop for the night and get off at an exit with a lot of hotels.  Then we use an app (hotels.com, expedia, etc.) to book the best rate for one of the area hotels.


----------



## rg35

rcj2000 said:


> We drove down from the NYC area in December.  We left our home at 4am and stopped for the night in GA, but, we're further North than you are. We do better leaving really early in the morning than leaving in the early evening and driving through the night.  I'm really glad we took the overnight break because we were better rested than if we drove straight through. It made touring the parks the next day better too!



We do the same thing when we drive down from NYC.

We just bought a new minivan with adaptive cruise control and lane keeping assist, so I was really looking forward to driving down this year but we cancelled our August trip because COVID-19 is running rampant throughout the south.


----------



## FlappyFish3D

anyone drive down in the last few days? Is the checkpoint on I-95 South still being actively used? Was anyone stopped and questioned or made to fill out a form?


----------



## java

Yes wondering what are the check points like now


----------



## FlappyFish3D

java said:


> Yes wondering what are the check points like now



Someone just posted in another section on here this link:

https://www.news4jax.com/health/2020/07/20/floridas-covid-19-checkpoint-on-i-95-finally-closed/
looks like its been shut down officially


----------



## java

The stars are aligning for this last minute trip


----------



## DanSchwartz

Are they waiving parking fees when staying overnight at a Disney Resort during the passholder or Florida resident special deals?


----------



## Bbguy5

no


----------



## KStash

Hi ya'll, I'm making the drive (by myself) the second week in November from Baltimore.  I'm trying to decide whether to stop or go straight through.  I'm fine with leaving at 4 am.  But I'm going to need a lot of caffeine, which means a decent number of rest stops, lol.  Anyone drive straight through by themselves?


----------



## MulanMom

KStash said:


> Hi ya'll, I'm making the drive (by myself) the second week in November from Baltimore.  I'm trying to decide whether to stop or go straight through.  I'm fine with leaving at 4 am.  But I'm going to need a lot of caffeine, which means a decent number of rest stops, lol.  Anyone drive straight through by themselves?



I have from Eastern PA.  We left at 4am and planned a stop overnight in SC.  I was with my 2 kids.  As we approached the exit for the hotel around 5pm, traffic was lightening up and I still felt like driving.  We cancelled the hotel before 6pm and rebooked with the same hotel chain in Lake Buena Vista for the night.  Got there around 9:30.  I stopped about every 2 hours, including a longer lunch break.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KStash

It does, thanks!  I think I'm going to try to make it straight through.  According to google maps, it's about a 13 hour drive from Baltimore.  If I leave at 4 am, I think I could make it by 8 pm or so, making quick stops every 2-3 hours to stretch my legs and use restroom.


----------



## deedeew80

Can anyone recommend a hotel in Fayetteville, NC along I-95? Thanks!


----------



## NC State

Fayetteville is about 45 mins from me, I would stop in Smithfield. They have a lot to choose from at the Outlets.


----------



## LadybugsMum

NC State said:


> Fayetteville is about 45 mins from me, I would stop in Smithfield. They have a lot to choose from at the Outlets.



I also recommend stopping in Smithfield rather than Fayetteville.


----------



## AmeriCanFam

deedeew80 said:


> Can anyone recommend a hotel in Fayetteville, NC along I-95? Thanks!


We always stay at a Hampton Inn right off I-95.


----------



## Bbguy5

Chattanooga is a hot mess due to construction , avoid if possible.


----------



## LinaNate

Word to the wise! Do not stay at the Quality Inn in Byron, GA (115 Chapman Rd, Byron, GA 31008). My family of 5 stopped there out of desperation and we kind of got screwed. It was horrible experience in the middle of a 12hr drive to Disney. We should have booked a room in advance but thought we could just drive and see how far we could make it before stopping. Bad, bad call. Always book a room in advance. I'd recommend booking a room in Macon, GA in you are driving straight through the state.


----------



## bluezy

LinaNate said:


> Word to the wise! Do not stay at the Quality Inn in Byron, GA (115 Chapman Rd, Byron, GA 31008). My family of 5 stopped there out of desperation and we kind of got screwed. It was horrible experience in the middle of a 12hr drive to Disney. We should have booked a room in advance but thought we could just drive and see how far we could make it before stopping. Bad, bad call. Always book a room in advance. I'd recommend booking a room in Macon, GA in you are driving straight through the state.



I'm sorry you had a bad experience there.  I'm sure it was very frustrating after a long day of travel.  Do you mind sharing what the issues were?

We have a 15 hour drive (without stops) to Disney.   We usually take 2 or 3 days to make the drive down (2 hotel nights) and 2 days to drive home (1 hotel night).   We haven't made reservations for the drive for the last 3 or 4 trips.   We start looking for an exit with numerous hotel options by around 5 or 6:00.   We just get off at an exit with several hotels and pull into a parking lot and start looking for hotel rooms online (usually through Orbitz, Priceline, etc.).  We find one that fits our budget and expectations and book it.  We've gotten some really nice rooms at great rates this way. We also sometimes drive to the hotel we're going to book and look around before actually booking.  We've never had a problem getting a room and have always had several hotels to choose from even though we're booking literally 5 minutes before we check in (and we were usually a party of 5 so we needed a suite -- still plenty of options).   We used to book a room ahead of time but there were a few trips where we ran into a lot of traffic and would have preferred to stop earlier and other times we had clear sailing for the entire drive and could have driven further but at that point we were past the cutoff time for cancelling the reservation.   Some of the hotels we booked ahead of time looked great online but when we checked in, the rooms were very worn and things were broken.   We dealt with it since we were only sleeping in the room for one night (usually spent about 12 hours in the room).   And one time we booked a room that was very nice but was in a far flung area of the town and was really difficult to get in and out of on a one-way limited access road.   When we checked in we found out that their restaurant was closed for remodeling (not indicated on the website when we booked a few weeks earlier) and no one delivered food to the hotel.   We really didn't want to drive anywhere so our only option was to walk to a Denny's that was so packed we ended up getting our food to go (we only had to wait about 25 minutes for the food but the wait for a table was 30 minutes) and ate in our room.  Once we found a nice hotel in a good location in Savannah, GA, we booked that one for every trip until we stopped booking in advance.   I think the trick to not booking ahead of time is to start looking for a room before 6:00 and to stick to areas with a lot of hotels and restaurants.

I hope your Disney stay is much more magical than your drive there!


----------



## Disneyfan754321

bluezy said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience there.  I'm sure it was very frustrating after a long day of travel.  Do you mind sharing what the issues were?
> 
> We have a 15 hour drive (without stops) to Disney.   We usually take 2 or 3 days to make the drive down (2 hotel nights) and 2 days to drive home (1 hotel night).   We haven't made reservations for the drive for the last 3 or 4 trips.   We start looking for an exit with numerous hotel options by around 5 or 6:00.   We just get off at an exit with several hotels and pull into a parking lot and start looking for hotel rooms online (usually through Orbitz, Priceline, etc.).  We find one that fits our budget and expectations and book it.  We've gotten some really nice rooms at great rates this way. We also sometimes drive to the hotel we're going to book and look around before actually booking.  We've never had a problem getting a room and have always had several hotels to choose from even though we're booking literally 5 minutes before we check in (and we were usually a party of 5 so we needed a suite -- still plenty of options).   We used to book a room ahead of time but there were a few trips where we ran into a lot of traffic and would have preferred to stop earlier and other times we had clear sailing for the entire drive and could have driven further but at that point we were past the cutoff time for cancelling the reservation.   Some of the hotels we booked ahead of time looked great online but when we checked in, the rooms were very worn and things were broken.   We dealt with it since we were only sleeping in the room for one night (usually spent about 12 hours in the room).   And one time we booked a room that was very nice but was in a far flung area of the town and was really difficult to get in and out of on a one-way limited access road.   When we checked in we found out that their restaurant was closed for remodeling (not indicated on the website when we booked a few weeks earlier) and no one delivered food to the hotel.   We really didn't want to drive anywhere so our only option was to walk to a Denny's that was so packed we ended up getting our food to go (we only had to wait about 25 minutes for the food but the wait for a table was 30 minutes) and ate in our room.  Once we found a nice hotel in a good location in Savannah, GA, we booked that one for every trip until we stopped booking in advance.   I think the trick to not booking ahead of time is to start looking for a room before 6:00 and to stick to areas with a lot of hotels and restaurants.
> 
> I hope your Disney stay is much more magical than your drive there!


We do the same thing, I will often look on priceline and the map ahead. We book  get some Dinner. Take the kids to the pool.


----------



## bluezy

Disneyfan754321 said:


> We do the same thing, I will often look on priceline and the map ahead. We book  get some Dinner. Take the kids to the pool.



That's exactly what we do:  book, dinner, swim.    We made a 3000 mile round trip road trip 2 years ago and booked all of our rooms like this.   We had a little more flexibility on that trip as there were only 3 of us traveling, but would have done the same thing even if it was 5 of us.


----------



## LinaNate

Specifically, the room didn't seem guest ready... was lacking cleanliness, toiletries, no hot water, they charged us for stealing towels that weren't ever in the room, it smelled smokey, guests were on the sketchy side... Honestly, the root issue was our lack of advance planning I think. All the area hotels around Macon, GA were booked up and the overflow filled nearby towns so that pushed us into a less than optimal room off the beaten path late at night. Lesson learned. It was rough but Disney makes everything better 



bluezy said:


> I'm sorry you had a bad experience there.  I'm sure it was very frustrating after a long day of travel.  Do you mind sharing what the issues were?
> 
> I hope your Disney stay is much more magical than your drive there!


----------



## bluezy

LinaNate said:


> Specifically, the room didn't seem guest ready... was lacking cleanliness, toiletries, no hot water, they charged us for stealing towels that weren't ever in the room, it smelled smokey, guests were on the sketchy side... Honestly, the root issue was our lack of advance planning I think. All the area hotels around Macon, GA were booked up and the overflow filled nearby towns so that pushed us into a less than optimal room off the beaten path late at night. Lesson learned. It was rough but Disney makes everything better



Yuck. I would have been upset,  too.  I'm sorry you had such a bad stay....but at least you had Disney to look forward to!


----------



## Minniedap

In four weeks, we will traveling from Wisconsin to Disney World. How bad is the road construction in Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## crazelion

Minniedap said:


> In four weeks, we will traveling from Wisconsin to Disney World. How bad is the road construction in Chattanooga, TN.


Road Construction in Chattanooga, TN is really very bad now. Its be bumper to bumper all way to Atlanta Ga because they have road construction to.


----------



## ambellina

crazelion said:


> Road Construction in Chattanooga, TN is really very bad now. Its be bumper to bumper all way to Atlanta Ga because they have road construction to.



Are you an ATL or Chattanooga local? I'm just wondering if you might know when the construction deadline might be. 

We're driving from Ohio, but stopping in Wilmington, NC first to visit family so we will miss ATL for that drive. But was contemplating what to do for our drive back. We usually just go straight back up I-75 the whole way but the other night I started thinking about a route through Alabama and then stopping for the night in Nashville since we love Nashville and haven't visited there in a long while, either.


----------



## thegash35

We are gearing up for our 5th drive from NYC to WDW in about 3 weeks.

We always do 95 but I was thinking for a change of scenery perhaps going through Delaware and doing the bay bridge/tunnel. I know it is slightly longer, both distance and time wise (less than an hour - so on a 16-17 hour drive basically negligible) but I was wondering if anyone has ever done this and their experience with it.

We usually leave NY around 3AM on Saturday. Traffic in VA has been hit and miss. No real issues with DC but mid VA is sometimes jammed up where the express lanes end through Fredricksburg and sometimes as far as Richmond. I think maybe only one year was smooth sailing. In '19 waze routed us to the Jefferson Davis Highway (which wound up really being no better).

So I'm wondering if it would be worth it to just skip all of that completely and go through DE.


----------



## ambellina

thegash35 said:


> We are gearing up for our 5th drive from NYC to WDW in about 3 weeks.
> 
> We always do 95 but I was thinking for a change of scenery perhaps going through Delaware and doing the bay bridge/tunnel. I know it is slightly longer, both distance and time wise (less than an hour - so on a 16-17 hour drive basically negligible) but I was wondering if anyone has ever done this and their experience with it.
> 
> We usually leave NY around 3AM on Saturday. Traffic in VA has been hit and miss. No real issues with DC but mid VA is sometimes jammed up where the express lanes end through Fredricksburg and sometimes as far as Richmond. I think maybe only one year was smooth sailing. In '19 waze routed us to the Jefferson Davis Highway (which wound up really being no better).
> 
> So I'm wondering if it would be worth it to just skip all of that completely and go through DE.



I've done that route in the past and really enjoyed it since it was a change of pace (usually just straight down 95). Are you planning to stop for the night, or just going right to the resort?

[Edited to add]: Depending on what time you would arrive in Maryland you may hit a bump in traffic in Salisbury due to people driving back home from Ocean City. Definitely avoid going west on Route 50 towards Annapolis and DC, stay on to Norfolk.


----------



## thegash35

ambellina said:


> I've done that route in the past and really enjoyed it since it was a change of pace (usually just straight down 95). Are you planning to stop for the night, or just going right to the resort?
> 
> [Edited to add]: Depending on what time you would arrive in Maryland you may hit a bump in traffic in Salisbury due to people driving back home from Ocean City. Definitely avoid going west on Route 50 towards Annapolis and DC, stay on to Norfolk.



We usually stop on the trip south around Savannah, GA, but this year we are driving the whole way and checking into Royal Pacific that same day. We always do the return in a straight shot though, so we are no strangers to the marathon.


----------



## VicarJT

thegash35 said:


> We are gearing up for our 5th drive from NYC to WDW in about 3 weeks.
> 
> We always do 95 but I was thinking for a change of scenery perhaps going through Delaware and doing the bay bridge/tunnel. I know it is slightly longer, both distance and time wise (less than an hour - so on a 16-17 hour drive basically negligible) but I was wondering if anyone has ever done this and their experience with it.
> 
> We usually leave NY around 3AM on Saturday. Traffic in VA has been hit and miss. No real issues with DC but mid VA is sometimes jammed up where the express lanes end through Fredricksburg and sometimes as far as Richmond. I think maybe only one year was smooth sailing. In '19 waze routed us to the Jefferson Davis Highway (which wound up really being no better).
> 
> So I'm wondering if it would be worth it to just skip all of that completely and go through DE.



That is our go-to route. It's very pretty, and even though it is a longer distance, because of the lack of traffic, we have found that the timing is roughly the same. Now if you *really* want to have an adventure, take the Garden State down to Cape May and ferry over to Lewes, DE. That does involve an overnight somewhere, but is lots of fun.


----------



## thegash35

VicarJT said:


> That is our go-to route. It's very pretty, and even though it is a longer distance, because of the lack of traffic, we have found that the timing is roughly the same. Now if you *really* want to have an adventure, take the Garden State down to Cape May and ferry over to Lewes, DE. That does involve an overnight somewhere, but is lots of fun.



We love vacationing in Cape May and have done the ferry over to DE for a day trip. That would definitely be a nice add-on to this sometime when we are one a more leisurely pace


----------



## VicarJT

thegash35 said:


> We love vacationing in Cape May and have done the ferry over to DE for a day trip. That would definitely be a nice add-on to this sometime when we are one a more leisurely pace


We’re in northern RI, so doing the trip in one day is a non-starter anyway. Depending on when we leave, we stay either in Ocean City or someplace like Roanoke Rapids.


----------



## java

Need hotel help. We are on the road now and are planning on stopping someplace in South Georgia- which normally is no problem. This year nothing! And very low ratings on hotels recently on cleanliness. I am thinking short staffed. Any suggestions? There are 5 of us


----------



## LadybugsMum

java said:


> Need hotel help. We are on the road now and are planning on stopping someplace in South Georgia- which normally is no problem. This year nothing! And very low ratings on hotels recently on cleanliness. I am thinking short staffed. Any suggestions? There are 5 of us


The GA/FL line at exit 3 should have a few hotels that are good in Kingsland, GA if you can get that far.


----------



## java

LadybugsMum said:


> The GA/FL line at exit 3 should have a few hotels that are good in Kingsland, GA if you can get that far.


Those are the ones with poor reviews - all very recent. I was looking at Comfort Suites but yikes the reviews! Not much availability- thinking short staffed. (La Quinta booked country inn  booked) but thanks for trying

update! Booked one in Jacksonville


----------



## java

Looks like tolls are coming to I4


----------



## LadybugsMum

java said:


> Those are the ones with poor reviews - all very recent. I was looking at Comfort Suites but yikes the reviews! Not much availability- thinking short staffed. (La Quinta booked country inn  booked) but thanks for trying
> 
> update! Booked one in Jacksonville


Ah, ok. My parents used to live down there, but moved 4 years ago to be near me. Jax is good since there's so much choice.


----------



## djbogue

ambellina said:


> Are you an ATL or Chattanooga local? I'm just wondering if you might know when the construction deadline might be.
> 
> We're driving from Ohio, but stopping in Wilmington, NC first to visit family so we will miss ATL for that drive. But was contemplating what to do for our drive back. We usually just go straight back up I-75 the whole way but the other night I started thinking about a route through Alabama and then stopping for the night in Nashville since we love Nashville and haven't visited there in a long while, either.


We go through Alabama just to not going through atl. It is a little longer but worth it to us.


----------



## Mikey15

java said:


> Looks like tolls are coming to I4



The tolls are for the new "express lanes" that have been / are being built. General I-4 traffic will remain toll-free.

https://i4ultimate.com/project-info/express-lanes/


----------



## rj9555

java said:


> Those are the ones with poor reviews - all very recent. I was looking at Comfort Suites but yikes the reviews! Not much availability- thinking short staffed. (La Quinta booked country inn  booked) but thanks for trying



Yeah, I looked at the reviews of the Comfort Suites in Kingsland and I see what you mean. Someone did say they took their business to "the hotel next door which was 10 times nicer." I don't know which one they were referring to.


----------



## rusafee1183

Hi all! It’s been about 100 years since I’ve posted here, but the last time I traveled to WDW, it was pre-children and I always flew down. My husband and I will be driving from Pittsburgh to WDW in April with our two little boys, and TBH I am not even sure where to start. 

We’ll be traveling with a 3 year old and a 7 month old. I’ll take just about any tip that anyone has! This is the longest drive (nearly 15 hours) that we have taken with our kids, and I’m definitely nervous.


----------



## BC1836

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all! It’s been about 100 years since I’ve posted here, but the last time I traveled to WDW, it was pre-children and I always flew down. My husband and I will be driving from Pittsburgh to WDW in April with our two little boys, and TBH I am not even sure where to start.
> 
> We’ll be traveling with a 3 year old and a 7 month old. I’ll take just about any tip that anyone has! This is the longest drive (nearly 15 hours) that we have taken with our kids, and I’m definitely nervous.



Don't forget to check out the "For 2,000+ Mile Round Trip Drivers Only!" thread. It's the site devoted to looooong drives like yours.

All the best!


----------



## rusafee1183

I’ll go look for it now! Thank you


----------



## morrik5

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all! It’s been about 100 years since I’ve posted here, but the last time I traveled to WDW, it was pre-children and I always flew down. My husband and I will be driving from Pittsburgh to WDW in April with our two little boys, and TBH I am not even sure where to start.
> 
> We’ll be traveling with a 3 year old and a 7 month old. I’ll take just about any tip that anyone has! This is the longest drive (nearly 15 hours) that we have taken with our kids, and I’m definitely nervous.


I have been watching videos from full-time RVers who travel with very young children and it looks like one of their tricks is a tablet and headphones for the older child and resources to find rest stops if necessary for the 7 month old.


----------



## dawz1026

rusafee1183 said:


> Hi all! It’s been about 100 years since I’ve posted here, but the last time I traveled to WDW, it was pre-children and I always flew down. My husband and I will be driving from Pittsburgh to WDW in April with our two little boys, and TBH I am not even sure where to start.
> 
> We’ll be traveling with a 3 year old and a 7 month old. I’ll take just about any tip that anyone has! This is the longest drive (nearly 15 hours) that we have taken with our kids, and I’m definitely nervous.


So funny! I have not been on here in 100 years either but saw this and had to reply! We drove every year from NY. My kids are now 15 and 26 but since they were tiny we have done it. The best way is leaving at 6am on a Saturday (not a work day) drive as far as you can (we stop in Jacksonville) get a room and then the next say the drive is under 3 hours and you wont miss a park day. My son watched the ipad and I would  fill a bin with surprises from Target dollar spot and Dollar Tree. Coloring items, books. car bingo games and snacks and plenty of videos to watch. The kids do better than you think! It takes us 14 hours to get to Jacksonville. We are there by dinner. Crowne Plaza hotel and they have a nice dinner and breakfast. Indoor pool.  There is a website for i95 too if you need to stop off along the way for food. It will be fun! I would say drive at night but it can ruin the drivers sleeping the rest of the week. We used to leave at 3am but my poor hubby would be exhausted. It depends on how you guys handle it. Ask me anything! Kathy


----------



## Stratman50th

My current drive to Disney is around 24 minutes east on I-4, well as long as there aren't any backups.
We moved down here permanently from MD several years ago. Before that we drove down once or twice a year. Smartest thing we did was buy a Sunpass. Ours cost about $25 8 or so years ago. I think the EZ pass works here now but we also have a Sunpass PRO in Florida that works along the north east coast as well and it doesn't cost anything to have. All you have to do is use it once every three years to keep it active. Just like any other toll pass you can pre-load it using a credit card and forget about it.
That's my travel suggestion for Florida.


----------



## flipflopmom

Hey, everyone! I am no stranger to the drive from my home in VA (right at that curvy, mountainous 77 you all allude to, and you’re right!) Well, I guess I should say drive because I don’t get behind the wheel.  Supposed to be 9.5 hours but I think 11 is about our best. 

However, it’s been about 3 years since we’ve driven down, and we’re changing up our departure so I have some questions. We’ve done every variation of “leave after work Friday” available at some point over the last 13 years I think. This year, DH decided to take Friday off and leave Friday am. We know to leave early to avoid Charlotte am traffic, but have a few other questions. 

1. Is there still a big back up in SC where it seems you don’t move at all? Are there any times that are better? 

2. Is there a Jax area back up on Fridays? Hoping to be through there by shortly after lunchtime but who knows with our crew? 

3. Coming down 95-4 (again, I ride so not entirely sure what we specifically do) should we encounter the new toll roads? If so, can you give any details?

4. It seems vaguely like we did some sort of bypass on 95 around Jax… good idea? Which one? 

5. Is gas buddy still the best option to find the best gas prices? 

Thanks, all!


----------



## crazy4wdw

You can take I-295 which will bypass downtown Jacksonville.

I-95 north still backs up on the way back home just as you cross the Georgia-South Carolina border.  The interstate changes from 3 to 2 lanes.


----------



## OKW Lover

flipflopmom said:


> 3. Coming down 95-4 (again, I ride so not entirely sure what we specifically do) should we encounter the new toll roads? If so, can you give any details?


The new toll section of I-4 is avoidable.  The toll only applies to the "express" lanes and is well signed.  If you stay in the regular travel lanes you won't be charged.


flipflopmom said:


> 4. It seems vaguely like we did some sort of bypass on 95 around Jax… good idea? Which one?


Yes, I-295 will take you around Jaxonville.  We usually take the eastern side of the loop.  Not sure its really any easier/faster than just sticking with I-95 right through the city.  Might depend on what time of day you hit it.


flipflopmom said:


> 5. Is gas buddy still the best option to find the best gas prices?


We always use iExit when doing road trips.  As long as you have a "navigator" to to the monitoring.  It will show you all the options on the upcoming exits so you can plan you gas stop far ahead.  In addition to gas info, it also shows rest areas and what food options there are at each exit.


----------



## LadybugsMum

When driving down I-95, I find it easiest to take 295 East towards Jacksonville Beach and just follow it down until it merges back in to 95. I don't like driving through Jacksonville at any time day.


----------



## Rhody73

I always take 295 east around Jacksonville mainly because it is pretty easy driving. I do think that driving "off-season " pretty much eliminates any major concerns for SC/GA border either way and maybe Jacksonville as well.  SC gas usually is cheaper than NC or GA so I would fill the tank in SC and that will save you some. You can use gas buddy but prices are changing quite often and may not be updated. I use the high rise signs  along 95 to see the price trends that day. 

Have a safe trip


----------

